# ROFR Thread July to Sept 2020 *PLEASE SEE FIRST POST FOR INSTRUCTIONS & FORMATTING TOOL*



## pangyal

Hi everyone!


This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !

*If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*

*https://rofr.scubacat.net*

*Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.

*PLEASE join me in giving huge props to @ScubaCat who worked to develop this super useful tool!!!*

If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:

DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.


Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.

Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.


Sample:

pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16

*Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:

January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
*April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
*July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
*Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*
*January 2020- March 2020 ROFR List*
*April 2020- June 2020 ROFR List*


----------



## pangyal

*Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.

Please make sure to use the nifty **tool** in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!

Why am I so picky about using the tool and having the data strings all look cohesive, you ask? 

Honestly- it makes things so much easier to read for people who are searching for information quickly. Having a standardized format benefits everyone. 
Also, some awesome data-miner types have pulled information from the thread into really cool spreadsheets and charts, which is only possible if the data is collected in a uniform way.

Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week 

NEW for July 2020: Please remember to post links to any companies you wish to discuss- some are not permitted to be discussed on these forums, so if we are allowed to mention them, the system will pick up the name from the link and not filter it out.*


----------



## pangyal

*PASSED 


AKV:*



GCFrost---$95-$10693-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 5/14, passed 7/1

FatherOfMore---$94-$34750-360-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 360/22-Delayed Closing Sept- sent 5/25, passed 7/7

lcur77---$107-$19525-160-AKV-Apr-0/19, 236/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/27, passed 7/8

gtfpjames---$102-$24539-220-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 263/20, 220/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18

Brodi18---$107-$10468-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 4/21, 100/22-Seller pays MF ‘21 via credit- sent 5/13, passed 6/24

Bambi19---$101.56-$17767-160-AKV-Dec-27/19, 320/20, 160/21-Seller pays CC- sent 6/5, passed 7/20

Pearlrear76---$98-$33595-330-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 330/21, 330/22- sent 6/4, passed 7/20

deneenlee83---$92-$30140-320-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 245/21, 320/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/20

IndyToThere---$102-$25107-240-AKV-Mar-20/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/21

delamarte19---$92-$23213-225-AKV-Jun-0/19, 450/20, 225/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/21

Ice Cream Man---$94-$33750-350-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 350/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/21

Arguetafamily---$106-$16987-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 12/19, 2/20, 160/21-Seller pays closing- sent 6/3, passed 7/21

badeacon---$107-$20747-175-AKV-Jun-0/19, 325/20, 175/21, 175/22-150 banked from 2019- sent 6/2, passed 7/22

acidslug---$105-$11050-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 5/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/7, passed 7/22

ahward---$107-$15535-140-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 6/16, passed 7/28

Lesserlion---$110-$23408-200-AKV-Apr-0/19, 97/20, 200/21- sent 6/15, passed 7/28

IAmYourFather---$97-$21775-220-AKV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 192/21, 220/22-Seller pays MF on 28 points from '21- sent 6/18, passed 7/29

Grant Circus---$104-$12942-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/9, passed 7/31

Grant Circus---$104-$12942-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/9, passed 7/31

Deeleebaker---$122-$14809-110-AKV-Dec-0/18, 7/19, 201/20, 110/21- sent 7/2, passed 8/6

Traci Ramos---$105-$17375-160-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/6

Rustygirl84---$116-$14156-110-AKV-Feb-110/19, 0/20, 220/21, 110/22- sent 6/19, passed 8/17

savvy101787---$102.94-$18476-170-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 7/9, passed 8/17

cometdad2010---$110-$23558-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 18/20, 200/21- sent 7/14, passed 8/17

Washfamily---$108-$19074-160-AKV-Feb-90/19, 155/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/15, passed 8/19

Disneynana44---$96-$14971-150-AKV-Feb-0/19, 143/20, 7/21- sent 6/29, passed 8/19

ToBeTink---$100-$17777-160-AKV-Aug-74/19, 150/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/24

BigThunderMike---$115-$20232-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 228/20, 160/21- sent 7/17, passed 8/25

bluebunny72---$127-$14000-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 7/20, passed 8/25

sgserenity---$93.75-$15613.60-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 123/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 7/18, passed 8/25

eatmoreveg---$130-$7348-50-AKV-Apr-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 7/24, passed 9/1

BestAunt---$105-$18669-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/1, passed 9/10

Jennf---$110-$19403-160-AKV-Dec-151/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/4, passed 9/10

Red Dog Run---$100-$11400-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/4, passed 9/11

BugByte---$105-$18773-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/10, passed 9/14

RaegansMomma---$103-$19850-185-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 185/22-credit $800 mf 21- sent 8/11, passed 9/15

Naglejen---$130-$7685-55-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 76/21, 55/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/12

Grumpy by Birth---$100-$17868-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13, passed 9/17

dragonwind---$106-$17600-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 173/21, 160/22- sent 8/13, passed 9/17

Kylie_1504---$108-$18050-160-AKV-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 160/21-Seller pays 2020 MFs- sent 8/17, passed 9/17

CarpeDream71---$150-$4456-25-AKV-Apr-0/19, 27/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 8/14, passed 9/17

Chol---$116-$13370-110-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 8/18, passed 9/18

Zimwicket---$104-$22122-200-AKV-Sep-0/19, 84/20, 200/21, 200/22-Buyer pays '20 dues- sent 8/10, passed 9/22

PaulW08---$100-$17279-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 189/20, 160/21-seller splits MF 20- sent 8/20, passed 9/22

mlittig---$119-$13600-110-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 8/26, passed 9/24

coasternut22---$123-$13598-100-AKV-Mar-0/20, 191/21, 100/22- sent 8/25, passed 9/24

HeatherlyEverAfter---$105-$23274-200-AKV-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 9/2, passed 9/30

DVCnuts---$100-$19585-190-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 190/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 8/26 passed 9/30

Shigar---$93-$26010-270-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 373/20, 270/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 8/12, passed 9/30


*AUL:*

JoshF---$86-$35557-380-AUL-Jun-0/19, 244/20, 380/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/20

blizzard---$82-$13358-150-AUL-Aug-0/19, 16/20, 150/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/28

Jessi10722---$89-$35012-350-AUL-Mar-0/19, 350/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 6/26, passed 8/3

kucanhead---$85.5-$19611-200-AUL-Jun-0/19, 246/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/30, passed 8/3

shaunacb---$95-$18402-200-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 200/22-subsidized dues, split closing costs, seller pays MF for '20 and missing '21 points- sent 7/7, passed 8/12

lindah0ang---$89-$20995-200-AUL-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/14, passed 8/18

WestCoastDVC---$97-$25722-250-AUL-Jun-0/19, 85/20, 250/21, 250/22-Subsidized dues- sent 7/10, passed 8/18

benedib99---$80-$28257-330-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 485/21, 330/22- sent 8/2, passed 9/10

benedib99---$86-$18160-200-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 212/21, 200/22- sent 8/18, passed 9/17

PartyCat20---$85-$15600-160-AUL-Mar-134/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-Subsidized dues- sent 8/24, passed 9/24


*BCV:*

ABE4DISNEY---$135-$22009-150-BCV-Mar-0/19, 148/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/14

deedubb---$135-$21018-150-BCV-Feb-0/19, 11/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/11, passed 7/22

ZoneTEN---$170-$9348-50-BCV-Jun-0/19, 98/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/29

LilyJC---$151-$16448-100-BCV-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 100/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/3

Jacki518---$132-$24440-170-BCV-Aug-340/19, 170/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 4/30, passed 6/16

CoveyPartyOf4---$147-$23336-150-BCV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 231/21- sent 7/12, passed 8/19

Liquidice---$125-$27272-200-BCV-Apr-0/19, 204/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/15, passed 8/24

ohmyminnie---$155-$16761-100-BCV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/22, passed 9/1

ayoblo87---$139-$21845-150-BCV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 7/28, passed 9/3

Wedgeout---$135-$31145-225-BCV-Apr-0/19, 3/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 8/5, passed 9/11

MM0422---$127-$27552-200-BCV-Oct-0/19, 209/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/6, passed 9/14

Rosybella9---$150-$8388-50-BCV-Oct-43/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/21- sent 8/11, passed 9/14

Snowmiser---$130-$20830-150-BCV-Mar-0/19, 102/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/27, passed 9/25


*BLT:*

eatmoreveg---$143-$14300-100-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/27, passed 7/8

Perryo---$133.5-$14698-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 120/20, 100/21- sent 5/14, passed 7/14

MrWonderful---$128.56-$19964-150-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/21

MegB1---$139-$23922-160-BLT-Sep-160/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/28

tikigrl---$140-$31570-220-BLT-Sep-142/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 6/19, passed 7/29

Domique---$152-$13196-80-BLT-Feb-29/19, 80/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 6/25, passed 7/29

andyc83---$128-$26110-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/30, passed 8/3

huskerfanatic7 (seller)---$141-$23196-160-BLT-Aug-0/19, 4/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 6/26, passed 8/3

jwinky---$144-$15603-100-BLT-Mar-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/29, passed 8/3

Captain Trips---$140-$28590-190-BLT-Jun-0/19, 380/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/6

Aussie RJ---$130-$22477-160-BLT-Apr-3/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/3, passed 8/10

Gisèle2---$100-$25885-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22-Paying 2021 dues- sent 6/12, passed 7/22

Kim5726---$132-$23014-160-BLT-Jun-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 150/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/5

MBAILEY555---$142-$24438-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 162/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/21, passed 8/26

KaBoArCo---$134-$25887-188-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 188/21, 188/22- sent 7/22, passed 9/1

jhyland---$145-$15373-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 49/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 7/23, passed 9/1

Dark Rider---$134-$22075-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/24, passed 9/1

Zortrium---$135-$21057-150-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 176/21, 150/22- sent 7/29, passed 9/3

bama314---$145-$23940-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 1/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/30, passed 9/10

RebelScum---$130-$20931-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 85/21, 160/22-$494 credit @ close- sent 7/30, passed 9/10

mmkmkmmf---$130-$42014-300-BLT-Mar-129/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/3, passed 9/11

Kickstart---$123-$26776-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 400/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/11

TarheelMatt2013---$140-$20238-125-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 8/7, passed 9/14

Sean74---$139-$24008-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/13, passed 9/14

coolingjupiter---$130-$30095-225-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 8/11, passed 9/14

dsurratt24---$135-$26150-188-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 188/21, 188/22- sent 8/13, passed 9/17

Cyberc1978(Seller)---$135-$22915-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 92/21, 160/22- sent 8/21, passed 9/22

CherryDB---$125-$19335-150-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 8/22, passed 9/22

Rbeckend---$140-$37800-270-BLT-Aug-0/19, 94/20, 270/21, 270/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/21, passed 9/22

wiltony---$150-$8489-50-BLT-Oct-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 08/26, passed 9/24


*BWV:*

poofyo101---$100-$25450-230-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 5/18, passed 6/30

Troy821---$112-$17375-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/7

wrdoc---$102-$27004-240-BWV-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/21, passed 7/14

FinallyFl---$97-$32141-300-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 6/9, passed 7/21

Heynowirv---$110-$17935-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 95/20, 150/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/22

SomePixiedust---$107-$16780-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 137/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/22

sarbah77---$135-$14067-100-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3

DHofCrazyMouser---$125-$7269-50-BWV-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 0/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/5

HHISand---$112-$24898-210-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 187/20, 210/21-Seller pays closing- sent 7/8, passed 8/12

eatmoreveg---$120-$10160-80-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 96/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 7/14, passed 8/19

prouddaddycdn---$117-$12250-100-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 130/21, 100/22- sent 7/18, passed 8/24

mistysue---$112-$18665-150-BWV-Dec-0/18, 16/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 7/22, passed 9/1

(Private)---$110-$24124-200-BWV-Oct-0/19, 260/20, 200/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/10

TTA Rider Matt---$140-$7368-50-BWV-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 8/21, passed 9/22

sbarisch---$117-$24732-200-BWV-Jun-0/19, 81/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/18, passed 9/22

swong4824---$115-$25109-200-BWV-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/17, passed 9/22

DocDisneyMagic---$108-$19089-162-BWV-Sep-0/19, 111/20, 162/21, 162/22-Prorated 2020 Dues- sent 8/20, passed 9/23

Preds (SELLER) ---$132-$20410-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 220/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/28, passed 9/29

sbutcher27---$120-$19747-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 9/3, passed 9/30

DisneyFan5404---$108-$27695-250-BWV-Oct-0/19, 363/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 9/2, passed 9/30

DisneyNikki---$101-$18000-170-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22-Seller pays me 2020- sent 9/3, passed 9/30


*DRR:



HH:*

lovin'fl (seller)---$80-$2227-25-HH-Aug-0/19, 25/20, 25/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27

lovin'fl (seller)---$80-$4767-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 24/20, 25/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27

lovin'fl (seller)---$85-$4935-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 20/20, 50/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/28

njmeisje---$65-$13700-200-HH-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 27/21, 200/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3

Wedway88---$68-$11123-150-HH-Mar-0/19, 57/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/31, passed 9/10

glennbo123---$65-$10450-150-HH-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/6, passed 9/14

glitterchick14---$75-$15628-200-HH-Apr-152/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/24, passed 9/24


*OKW:*

Daisybell911---$90-$25176-250-OKW-Aug-250/19, 282/20, 218/21, 250/22- sent 7/9, passed 8/17

lephelps---$100-$16318-150-OKW-Apr-0/19, 128/20, 150/21-40 banked 2019 pts- sent 7/12, passed 8/17

zianha---$103-$23911-210-OKW-Dec-0/19, 420/20, 210/21- sent 7/17, passed 8/25

Red Dog Run---$107-$8368-70-OKW-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 7/21, passed 9/3


*OKW EXTENDED:*

badeacon---$108-$18004-150-OKW(E)-Jun-88/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/31, passed 7/14

Deelirious---$130-$3954-25-OKW(E)-Apr-25/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 5/31, passed 7/14

ABE4DISNEY---$100-$10953-103-OKW(E)-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 103/21- sent 6/17, passed 7/30

AaronEuth---$100-$11659-110-OKW(E)-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 6/23, passed 7/30

Peach026---$104-$22825-190-OKW(E)-Jun-0/19, 190/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 8/5, passed 9/11

seashell46---$95-$15828-160-OKW(E)-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 2/20, 160/21- sent 8/6, passed 9/14

DougEFresh---$90-$44528-440-OKW(E)-Dec-243/19, 440/20, 440/21- sent 7/22, passed 9/3


*PVB:*


dbtex83---$140-$15445-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/15, passed 7/1

G.C.---$135-$15552-110-PVB-Jun-0/19, 15/20, 110/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17

Poptarttocool---$150-$16310-100-PVB-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/3, passed 7/17

thegoatfeeder---$138-$14307-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/4, passed 7/20

Isabelle12345---$145-$15570-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 168/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/13, passed 7/22

Tianamama---$136-$14510-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/27

RyanWellhoefer---$135-$27705-200-PVB-April-0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/27

timff18---$140-$24877-165-PVB-Mar-165/19, 165/20, 165/21, 165/22- sent 6/17, passed 7/28

T-i-double-guh-er---$165-$9126-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/25, passed 7/30

EM Lawrence---$135-$16885-115-PVB-Aug-115/19, 230/20, 115/21, 115/22- sent 5/26, passed 7/30

evenstephen---$139-$21640-150-PVB-Feb-0/19, 8/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/26, passed 7/30

3 DD love princesses---$120-$24260-190-PVB-Feb-147/19, 190/20, 190/21-seller pays 1/2 dues- sent 6/26, passed 8/3

HowdyHowdy---$146-$10135-65-PVB-Feb-65/19, 65/20, 65/21-International Seller- sent 6/30, passed 8/4

jwinky---$141-$24401-160-PVB-Mar-0/19, 320/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/12

lovethesun12---$130-$6860-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/17

lovethesun12---$140-$7360-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/17

Naglejen---$149-$11985-75-PVB-Oct-0/18, 6/19, 33/20, 75/21- sent 7/16, passed 8/24

ABE4DISNEY---$121-$15753-125-PVB-Jun-0/19, 125/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 7/24, passed 9/1

nref2882---$160-$12179-70-PVB-Sep-0/19, 69/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/3

Spinster Travel---$140-$17287-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 60/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/3, passed 9/10

Hawkeyegirls---$130-$14334-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 94/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/7, passed 9/14

GinoNL---$142-$7635-50-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 8/12, passed 9/14

ajw1151---$139-$29370-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 109/20, 200/21- sent 8/11, passed 9/17

Skyborndancer---$133-$36700-250-PVB-Oct-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 8/1, passed 9/17

EEMom---$147-$27670-175-PVB-Dec-0/18, 106/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 8/19, passed 9/22

DVCanonymouse---$130-$25480-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 57/20, 190/21, 190/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/28, passed 9/29


*RIV:


SSR:*


Disney Teresa---$91-$16585-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 175/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/1

Vampiroth---$93-$24500-250-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/1

Mike D.---$93-$15460-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 69/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/25, passed 7/7

nicmc1986---$92-$12475-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 25/20, 130/21- sent 5/21, passed 7/7

PartyCat20---$88.5-$9492-100-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/6, passed 7/8

jvalen93---$96-$11296-105-SSR-Sep-0/19, 105/20, 105/21- sent 5/26 , passed 7/8

ArmyChaplain Matt---$95.625-$17000-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 255/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/21, passed 7/8

Rossi2k2---$95-$12882-120-SSR-Apr-0/19, 210/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/14

mmackeymouse---$81.25-$14768-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 247/20, 107/21, 160/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/14

___jman___---$104-$8805-80-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 80/21-seller pays MF 20- sent 5/29, passed 7/15

AlvaroLuis---$92-$15459-162-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 162/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17

bluegoat---$83-$21640-250-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/20

JaguarSkills---$87-$17141-180-SSR-Feb-41/19, 122/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 6/8, passed 7/21

Pinkxray---$100-$11182-100-SSR-Oct-1/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/5, passed 7/21

KristinM---$95-$15548-150-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 150/21-splitting closing- sent 6/8, passed 7/21

Ice83861---$95-$16918-160-SSR-Dec-160/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/15, passed 7/22

MBtigger---$92.5-$20594-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/12, passed 7/23

brf5003---$90-$9536-100-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27

eatmoreveg---$97.5-$13043-120-SSR-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27

Jon84---$100-$11367-100-SSR-Sep-12/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/15, passed 7/27

kevtlas---$85-$28356-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 600/20, 300/21- sent 5/27, passed 7/27

chicagoshannon---$95-$16908-160-SSR-Oct-31/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/22, passed 7/30

LadybugsMum---$96-$22011-210-SSR-Dec-0/19, 181/20, 210/21- sent 6/29, passed 8/3

Rustygirl84---$105-$3230-25-SSR-Mar-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 7/1, passed 8/3

ciaoaloha31---$116-$6255-50-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 40/21, 50/22-$68 '21 Dues Credit- sent 6/30, passed 8/3

dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$105-$3419-25-SSR-Jun-0/19, 42/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 7/14, passed 8/20

twilightzone81---$102-$14740-130-SSR-Mar-130/19, 130/20, 130/21- sent 7/17, passed 8/24

DavidL81---$99-$19200-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 175/21- sent 7/20, passed 8/24

jlnten17---$98-$16705-160-SSR-Dec-0/19, 302/20, 160/21- sent 7/21, passed 8/26

WalestoWonderland---$104-$11216-100-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 80/20, 100/21- sent 7/23, passed 9/1

Karrman---$100-$9445-90-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 7/27, passed 9/3

hockeymomnh---$95-$17649-180-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 7/15, passed 9/10

helenkpa---$125-$7053-50-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/10

ericlaurie---$96-$21359-200-SSR-Apr-0/19, 220/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/31, passed 9/10

disneyeverlasting---$100-$17249-155-SSR-Aug-0/19, 96/20, 155/21- sent 8/4, passed 9/11

utex99---$100-$16650-150-SSR-Dec-0/19, 300/20, 150/21- sent 8/8, passed 9/14

Jon84---$110-$12660-110-SSR-Feb-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/14, passed 9/17

macman123---$100-$18150-175-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/14, passed 9/17

Aimalynn1---$95-$15850-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/13, passed 9/17

macman123---$103-$16090-150-SSR-Dec-300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/17, passed 9/18

macman123---$105-$13135-120-SSR-Dec-02/20, 120/21, 120/22 sent 8/18, passed 9/18

thecrookedcap---$120-$8929-70-SSR-Dec-70/19, 70/20, 70/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/21, passed 9/22

Stargazer65---$100-$16640-160-SSR-Jun-0/19, 12/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/20, passed 9/22

Mattknite---$101.5-$13580-120-SSR-Feb-0/19, 120/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/20, passed 9/24

Bryan Burmeister---$93-$21030-210-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 210/21- sent 8/24, passed 9/24

Pharmgirl123---$86-$26865-280-SSR-Aug-0/19, 313/20, 280/21, 280/22- sent 8/27, passed 9/24

Pilotgirl126---$101-$25003-225-SSR-Sep-225/19, 225/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 8/25, passed 9/24

Lexxus379---$105-$17990-165-SSR-Jun-330/20, 165/21, 165/22- Seller pays MF's 20, sent 9/1, passed 9/30

JillianLeigh---$99-$12470-120-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 9/2, passed 9/30


*VGC:*

jvincent16---$230-$14725-60-VGC-Aug-0/19, 35/20, 60/21- sent 5/21, passed 7/7

kucanhead---$200-$24693-120-VGC-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/13, passed 7/22

Tweetykl---$210-$43929-200-VGC-Jun-91/19, 184/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/29, passed 8/3

Kenito---$195-$63136-320-VGC-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21- sent 7/31, passed 9/10

Royal Consort---$230-$12397-50-VGC-Sep-0/19, 31/20, 50/21- sent 8/10, passed 9/14

HappyThoughtsTees---$202-$34320-160-VGC-Jun-102/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-seller pays '19 MFs- sent 8/11, passed 9/14

tdavenport---$210-$34308-160-VGC-Jun-0/19, 25/20, 160/21, 160/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/22, passed 9/22



*VGF:*


Carrie932---$150-$20100-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 130/21- sent 5/22, passed 7/7

Kdp2---$149-$36569-240-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 5/22, passed 7/7

Zcon---$155-$8000-50-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 51/21, 50/22- sent 6/5, passed 7/20

pirate33---$145-$22863-150-VGF-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 150/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/20

mlayman7---$155-$16822-100-VGF-Dec-0/18, 5/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/12, passed 7/22

Royal Consort---$158-$17001-100-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/22

CarpeDream71---$156-$8526-50-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 64/21, 50/22- sent 6/17, passed 7/29

ColinBlair---$180-$5758-28-VGF-Apr-0/19, 28/20, 28/21, 28/22- sent 6/3, passed 7/29

WanderlustinFP—-$160-$30731-180-VGF-Dec-51/19, 360/20, 180/21, 180/21-sent 6/23, passed 7/29

3ZrWe---$145-$15731-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 151/20, 100/21-sent 6/22, passed 7/29

WestCoastDVC---$151-$24840-160-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 7/2, passed 8/6

Hmfan82---$156-$16811-100-VGF-Feb-0/19, 3/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/14, passed 8/18

najgreen---$140-$31740-220-VGF-Feb-0/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/3

benedib99---$159-$84180-500-VGF-Jun-0/19, 577/20, 500/21, 500/22- sent 8/1, passed 9/10

Momtomouselover---$155-$16921-100-VGF-Apr-0/19, 105/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/5, passed 9/11

LuvMugsNPins---$154-$16225-100-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/12, passed 9/14

Rstiv---$155-$26834-160-VGF-Jun-28/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/24, passed 9/15

benedib99---$152-$22927-140-VGF-Jun-0/19, 211/20, 140/21- sent 8/14, passed 9/17

andyman8---$162-$16840-100-VGF-Sept-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/20, passed 9/22

JECKS---$156-$24116-150-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/25, passed 9/24

zebsterama---$167-$29235-170-VGF-Mar-0/19, 307/20, 170/21-Seller pays MF'21- sent 8/25, passed 9/30


*WL/ BRV:*


MickeyT---$95-$17070-175-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/8

bmscott---$96-$14975-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/27, passed 7/14

Hazy27---$98-$16004-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 150/21- sent 6/5, passed 7/20

MICKIMINI---$99-$11173-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/16, passed 7/29

MICKIMINI---$110-$6354-50-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 99/20, 50/21, 50/22-Update +19 2020- sent 7/13, passed 8/17

nanilani---$115-$6265-50-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/11, passed 8/17


*WL/ CCV:*

Lorana---$134-$14835-100-CCV@WL-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17

DISMomma4---$140-$30780-200-CCV-Apr-0/19, 277/20, 200/21- sent 6/5, passed 7/20

Yinn---$130-$28100-200-CCV@WL-Jun-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/5, passed 8/17

Lorana---$159-$8485-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 36/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 7/15, passed 8/24

Lorana---$145-$10885-70-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 54/20, 70/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 7/21, passed 9/1

ThatsNifty---$155-$12687-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 62/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 7/23, passed 9/1

PaulW08---$148-$9992-60-CCV@WL-Dec-60/19, 120/20, 60/21- sent 7/24, passed 9/3

TimbertopNJ---$140-$22685-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 137/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/24, passed 9/14

LilyJC---$130-$24256-175-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 115/20, 175/21- sent 8/4, passed 9/11

Figment's Girl---$139-$14681-100-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/2, passed 9/30

ABJrGuy---$168-$8950-50-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 35/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 9/4, passed 9/30


*VB:*

DisneyMama21---$63-$11702-150-VB-Mar-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/18, passed 7/1

jhyland---$63-$8558-110-VB-Aug-0/19, 220/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/12

Jon84---$70-$4500-50-VB-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 7/22, passed 9/1

IsamarV14---$65-$4386-50-VB-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 8/26, passed 9/24


*WAITING 


AKV:*



deneenlee83---$92-$30140-320-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 245/21, 320/22- sent 6/1

Tia10877---$113-$11815-100-AKV-Aug-0/19, 2/20, 100/21- sent 6/30

Drewferin---$135-$7548-50-AKV-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 7/15

DisneyFamily7---$98-$24249-240-AKV-Feb-0/19, 43/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/9

nhlfan(Seller)---$120-$15028-120-AKV-Dec-0/19, 118/20, 120/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9

Crash8ART---$98-$16418-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/9

DisneyWhirlGirl---$105-$26585-246-AKV-Mar-0/19, 93/20, 174/21, 246/22- sent 9/16

purrenh1---$127.5-$16537-125-AKV-Dec-125/18, 125/19, 125/20, 125/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 9/16

nikred513---$113-$21031-180-AKV-Oct-0/19, 360/20, 180/21, 180/22- INT'L SELLER- sent 9/21

Iahmom---$105-$12050-110-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 9/22

gobeavs8---$115-$20300-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 237/21, 160/22- sent 9/28


*AUL:*



Noah_t---$89-$54040-600-AUL-Mar-0/19, 30/20, 600/21, 600/22- sent 6/25

montreid---$92-$19200-200-AUL-Dec-0/19, 78/20, 200/21-subsidized dues- sent 6/29

Galun---$88-$27355-300-AUL-Dec-0-19, 486/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/5

red---$90-$21373-210-AUL-Aug-0/19, 186/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 8/11

benedib99---$86-$10920-120-AUL-Feb-0/19, 1/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/19

Jenhelgren---$100-$5567-50-AUL-Oct-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-Seller pays dues '20,subsidized dues- sent 9/17

Budzooka---$110-$17500-150-AUL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22-Subsidized dues- sent 9/26


*BCV:*


Kenito---$127-$22940-175-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 199/21, 175/22 - sent 9/8

E2ME2---$142-$4890-30-BCV-Jun-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22-Seller Paid '20 MF- sent 9/16

Rustygirl84---$169-$9597-50-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 50/21- sent 9/29


*BLT:*



jdlucas24---$136-$29109-200-BLT-Apr-0/19, 272/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/9

lea2124---$135-$24650-170-BLT-Apr-0/19, 170/20, 340/21, 170/22- sent 9/8

coopstah13---$140-$24182-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 9/24


*BWV:*


Ruttangel---$100-$8490-70-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 9/2

kerrylacherry---$115-$31907-270-BWV-Oct-0/19, 540/20, 270/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/4

nhlfan(Seller)---$150-$8015-50-BWV-Dec-0/19, 26/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9

BP Roo---$160-$4425-25-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 25/21- sent 9/11

DISowned---$114-$27429-220-BWV-Sep-0/19, 337/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 9/15



*HH:*


Cowgirl_Jessie--- $63-$9919-150-HH-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 282/21, 150/22- sent 7/31

Lorana---$80-$4525-50-HH-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/21

*OKW:*



Dennis Reilly---$95-$11929-110-OKW-Jun-110/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 6/4

Ruttangel---$115-$4450-35-OKW-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22- sent 9/8

Rustygirl84---$115-$6142-50-OKW-Mar-50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 9/8

dale-n-chip---$83-$18210-210-OKW-Jun-0/19, 72/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 9/14

PointeDVC---$98-$10475-100-OKW-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 9/4



*OKW EXTENDED:*

Peach026---$104-$22825-190-OKW(E)-Jun-0/19, 190/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 8/5

cattrip---$110-$12590-109-OKW(E)-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 54/20, 109/21- sent 9/4


*PVB:*


Snareah---$124-$24115-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 12/21- sent 5/19

taylordemon---$135-$12845-90-PVB-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 7/23

rsn8or---$149-$17030-110-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 9/18

AVmatt---$139-$21703-150-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 21/21, 150/22-Prorated 2021 Dues- sent 9/23

bb419---$145-$18850-130-PVB-Dec-33/19, 94/20, 130/21, 130/22- seller pay MF '20, sent 9/29

*RIV:*

DisneyFanThi---$133-$23300.60-160-RIV-Mar-0/19, 320/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/15


*SSR:*


Ben@M1CK3Y---$95-$19000-200-SSR-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Seller pays '19/'20MF and closing- sent 5/22

Michelle Sinnott---$96-$10837-100-SSR-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/1

lea2124---$84-$32525-360-SSR-Apr-0/19, 209/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21

whitneypb85 -- $95-$15200-160-SSR-Sept-10/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/6

jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 8/11

TikiLagoon---$82-$15748-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 98/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/17

George R.---$100-$13369-120-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 8/17

My3kids1989---$90-$14215-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 132/20, 150/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 8/25

jomik1---$94-$38530-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 400/22- sent 9/1

berti13---$96-$16100-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 9/8

Madmavis49---$116-$6690-50-SSR-Oct-0/19, 2/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 9/9

mattburmeister---$92-$17432-180-SSR-Mar-0/19, 34/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 9/11

Mom2elle---$115-$13250-110-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 110/21-Seller pays MF’20- sent 9/11

Duckbug.Ducktales---$105-$10500-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22-seller pays MF/closing- sent 9/21

Lorana---$104-$5945-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14

Tarvaris---$103-$19225-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 293/20, 175/21, 175/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/18

MiniMN---$118-$9805-75-SSR-Sep-0/19, 99/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 9/25

TwoHeartsBeat---$101-$17884-160-SSR-Jun-0/19, 6/20, 162/21, 160/22- sent 9/30

*VGC:*


Galun---$218-$22997-100-VGC-Dec-0/19, 75/20, 100/21- sent 8/17

Lorana---$195-$5812-27-VGC-Oct-0/19, 13/20, 27/21, 27/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25

Lorana---$195-$7373-35-VGC-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25

JavaDuck---$199-$40520-200-VGC-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22- sent 9/30

SherylLC---$185-$19545-100-VGC-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 7/21- sent 9/30

*VGF:*


Ahward---$160-$8828-50-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 9/13

Strumy---$156-$39970-250-VGF-Aug-0/19, 17/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 9/18

WestCoastDVC---$166-$17906-100-VGF-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 9/21


*WL/ BRV:*

Dzd---$107-$11250-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 109/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/4


*WL/ CCV:*


TimbertopNJ---$140-$22685-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 137/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/24

Pirates1996---$135-$34655-250-CCV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 250/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14


*VB:*


Dibbledebobbityboo---$56-$17453-300-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 311/21, 300/22- sent 9/21


*TAKEN 



AKV:




AUL:



BCV:



BLT:



BWV:*

Ruttangel---$95-$15250-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 42/21, 150/22-Buyer pay $400 MF '21- sent 7/18, taken 8/28


*HH:*

poofyo101---$60-$12703-200-HH-Sep-10/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays MF'20- sent 8/19, taken 9/17

*OKW:*

swong4824---$86-$21275-240-OKW-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 7/1, taken 8/13


*OKW EXTENDED:



PVB:




SSR:*

Jbreen2010---$94-$23984-225-SSR-Jun-0/19, 225/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 7/1, taken 8/7

Cony---$92-$18990-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 208/20, 200/21-Seller pays dues- sent 7/7, taken 8/9

Lexxus379---$95-$14930-141-SSR-Jun-282/20, 141/21, 141/22-sent 7/14, taken 8/20

berti13---$91-$15237-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/14, taken 8/20

jomik1---$88-$36256-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 343/21, 400/22- sent 7/16, taken 8/28

Lea2124---$84-$32525-360-SSR-Apr-0/19, 569/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21, taken 9/3

mattburmeister---$87-$14939-160-SSR-Aug-0/19, 56/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/7, taken 9/10

77NWD---$86-$17880-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 7/20, 200/21- sent 8/4, taken 9/11

celicapix---$95-$23333-230-SSR-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 8/4, taken 9/11

Tarvaris---$95-$14629-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 56/20, 150/21- sent 8/8, taken 9/11

Markar03---$99-$25505-250-SSR-Feb-70/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 8/17, taken 9/17

GuitarCarl---$93-$27100-285-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 15/21, 285/22- sent 8/17, taken 9/17

TikiLagoon---$82-$15748-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 98/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/17, taken 9/17


*VGC:




VGF:*

Bensation---$150-$15640-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-sent 7/14, taken 8/20

Sheriff1---$150-$24800-160-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13, taken 9/17

strumy---$140-$23940-160-VGF-Apr-0/19, 211/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/7, taken 9/18

Ssplashhmtn---$149-$34040-220-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 295/21- sent 8/24, taken 9/24

*WL/ BRV:



WL/ CCV:



VB:*

FinnFogg---$52-$8490-175-VB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 175/22- sent 7/10, taken 8/20

GuitarCarl---$54-$19550-350-VB-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 287/21, 350/22- sent 8/7, taken 9/11


----------



## 3ZrWe

So grateful to you @pangyal for doing all this work — extremely helpful resource and you’re beyond amazing to put in all this effort for the benefit of others! Thank you!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Thank you @pangyal! Please add me to the SSR group 

LadybugsMum---$96-$22011-210-SSR-Dec-0/19, 181/20, 210/21- sent 6/29


----------



## poofyo101

poofyo101---$100-$25450-230-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 5/18, passed 6/30


----------



## Kim5726

Kim5726---$132-$22822-160-BLT-Jun-0/19, 296/20, 24/21, 160/22- sent 7/2

We just became DVC members a few months ago with an Aulani contract. We couldn’t help adding a BLT contract for WDW trips with our 11 month old. Yay we’re so excited and I’m already dreaming of future trips.

This one had a weird point allocation with 136 banked points from 2019 but not many 2021 points.  Hoping to use The banked points for an Aulani trip next spring.


----------



## WestCoastDVC

WestCoastDVC---$151-$24840-160-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 7/2

Thanks for collecting this info—very helpful! First timers here, good luck to everyone!


----------



## Deeleebaker

First time buyer!

Deeleebaker---$122-$14809-110-AKV-Dec-0/18, 7/19, 201/20, 110/21- sent 7/2


----------



## Captain Trips

Captain Trips---$140-$28590-190-BLT-Jun-0/19, 380/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 7/2


----------



## CarpeDream71

I agree, @pangyal!  Thank you so much!  

First-time buyer, long-time stalker here.  Super excited to make our first purchase and first post!

CarpeDream71---$156-$8345-50-VGF-Feb-0/19, 14/20, 50/21, 50/22-Seller pays MFs '20- sent 6/17


----------



## poofyo101

Kim5726 said:


> Kim5726---$132-$22822-160-BLT-Jun-0/19, 296/20, 24/21, 160/22- sent 7/2
> 
> We just became DVC members a few months ago with an Aulani contract. We couldn’t help adding a BLT contract for WDW trips with our 11 month old. Yay we’re so excited and I’m already dreaming of future trips.
> 
> This one had a weird point allocation with 136 banked points from 2019 but not many 2021 points.  Hoping to use The banked points for an Aulani trip next spring.


You can get the seller to unborrow the points for you as disney is unborrowing all points right now.


----------



## Madmavis

poofyo101 said:


> poofyo101---$100-$25450-230-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 5/18, passed 6/30


Congratulations


----------



## E2ME2

poofyo101 said:


> poofyo101---$100-$25450-230-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 5/18, passed 6/30


KUDOS !
That's a great price for BWV


----------



## poofyo101

E2ME2 said:


> KUDOS !
> That's a great price for BWV


Thank you


----------



## jwinky

jwinky---$144-$15603-100-BLT-Mar-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/29


----------



## Lorana

I have apparently accepted how long ROFR is taking these days, because I passed 30 days on my CCV resale contract, and didn't even notice.  Only 32 days in, but here's to hoping ROFR continues to pick up...

Of course, I'm 54 days into my SSR contract.  It passed ROFR on 6/18 (38 days in), and 16 days later, I'm still waiting on closing documents... so here's to hoping estoppel and everything else in the process starts to pick up, too!


----------



## deneenlee83

deneenlee83---$92-$30140-320-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 245/21, 320/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/20

First-time buyer. Great info on this thread!


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Day 31 of ROFR for me on my potential Poly contract. I'm expecting it to continue to be a slow process and not hear anything for another 10 days at the very least.


----------



## jbreen2010

Can you please add me to the list.  We’re in the waiting stage! Had offer accepted this week.  Here’s my info...hoping to close ASAP.

We went through DVC resale. Company was quick to give me a call, super friendly, was very flexible on the offer I was putting together for the seller (I did not feel pressured).


Jbreen2010---$94-$23984-225-SSR-Jun-0/19, 225/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 7/1


----------



## 3ZrWe

jbreen2010 said:


> Can you please add me to the list.  We’re in the waiting stage! Had offer accepted this week.  Here’s my info...hoping to close ASAP.
> 
> We went through DVC resale. Company was quick to give me a call, super friendly, was very flexible on the offer I was putting together for the seller (I did not feel pressured).
> 
> 
> Jbreen2010---$94-$23984-225-SSR-Jun-0/19, 225/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 7/1


Congrats on your offer being accepted and welcome to the waiting room!


----------



## E2ME2

deneenlee83 said:


> deneenlee83---$92-$30140-320-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 245/21, 320/22- sent 6/1
> 
> First-time buyer. Great info on this thread!


As a 1st timer, you did very well with that price for AKV!
Congratulations 
ET


----------



## G.C.

Thegoatfeeder said:


> Day 31 of ROFR for me on my potential Poly contract. I'm expecting it to continue to be a slow process and not hear anything for another 10 days at the very least.


Same, we are at 33 or 34 days for Poly but I’m trying not to count! Hopefully next week so we can move on to the next stage of waiting...


----------



## JPM4

JPM4. $117-$8775-75-OKW-74/19-75/20-75/21
Sent 7/2


----------



## ZoneTEN

ZoneTEN---$170-$9348-50-BCV-Jun-48/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/18


----------



## limace

Ouch! Those last two contracts seem really high to me (not to rain on anyone’s parade-if it’s the perfect contract for you go for it).


----------



## ZoneTEN

Higher per point than I wanted to pay. But 50 point Beach Club contracts with June Use Year are pretty shy about making an appearance!


----------



## CastAStone

ZoneTEN said:


> Higher per point than I wanted to pay. But 50 pointers with June Use Year are pretty shy about making an appearance!
> 
> ZoneTEN---$170-$9348-50-BCV-Jun-48/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/18


Are the 19 points banked?


----------



## ZoneTEN

CastAStone said:


> Are the 19 points banked?


Yes, the 48 points need to be used before June 2021.


----------



## LilyJC

ZoneTEN said:


> Higher per point than I wanted to pay. But 50 point Beach Club with June Use Year are pretty shy about making an appearance!



And definitely cheaper than adding those points direct.  I had the same issue with adding on to my August UY BCV points. I almost considered going direct, but the perfect contract finally showed up.


----------



## ZoneTEN

Absolutely LilyJC. I also looked into direct after months of looking on the resale market. This finally came up, and while probably overpriced, I'm still saving $2750 over direct. Not to mention all of the time spent checking numerous resale sites multiple times a day.  Sanity comes at a price.


----------



## lovethesun12

ZoneTEN said:


> Sanity comes at a price.


Is this ever true! LOL.


----------



## njmeisje

Adding ourselves to the waiting list.  Delayed closing requested by seller 9/21/20

njmeisje—-$65-$13000-200-HH-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 27/21, 200/22 - sent 6/28


----------



## lcur77

Hopefully with being past the holiday we get a nice busy week with a lot of contracts passing ROFR. My fingers crossed for this week, today is day 42.


----------



## lovethesun12

njmeisje said:


> Adding ourselves to the waiting list.  Delayed closing requested by seller 9/21/20
> 
> njmeisje—-$65-$13000-200-HH-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 27/21, 200/22 - sent 6/28


Based on what I've been seeing lately that's not even really delayed =)


----------



## Mike D.

Today is day 42 for us too (SSR).  This is our first resale contract. Who notifies us of it passing ROFR? Disney, our agent, the title company?


----------



## Kdp2

Today is day 45 for us (VGF) and I’m praying we pass today!! I’ve been on pins and needles.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Mike D. said:


> Today is day 42 for us too (SSR).  This is our first resale contract. Who notifies us of it passing ROFR? Disney, our agent, the title company?


usually your agent if I remember correctly.


----------



## Carrie932

Kdp2 said:


> Today is day 45 for us (VGF) and I’m praying we pass today!! I’ve been on pins and needles.


Same here!! Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## nicmc1986

Anxiously waiting!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Sigh, I'm only on day 7. This is going to be such a long wait.


----------



## Kim5726

poofyo101 said:


> You can get the seller to unborrow the points for you as disney is unborrowing all points right now.


The additional points in 2020 are actually banked points from 2019. The agent and I were also confused how they used 2021 points but not 2019 points.


----------



## CarpeDream71

limace said:


> Ouch! Those last two contracts seem really high to me (not to rain on anyone’s parade-if it’s the perfect contract for you go for it).



Small-point BCV contracts are pretty hard to come by and seem to be increasing in price. I know I





ZoneTEN said:


> Higher per point than I wanted to pay. But 50 point Beach Club with June Use Year are pretty shy about making an appearance!



So true.  You pay a bit extra, but you have to snap these up when you see them.  I'm stalking too and I'm sure we have plenty of company as well.  I put in a full-price offer last week for a 25-point BCV contract for $175 pp.  Made the offer within an hour of posting and was notified that it had already been taken.  Someone got lucky!    And the stalking continues for me...


----------



## JPM4

limace said:


> Ouch! Those last two contracts seem really high to me (not to rain on anyone’s parade-if it’s the perfect contract for you go for it).


Yeah a little more than I wanted to spend but the 75 was exactly the amount I was looking for. We have 100 at copper creek and was really looking for a small Saratoga for it but saw OKW with 149 already to go on top of the June use year which is what our copper creek is and jumped


----------



## lovethesun12

Finally I get a turn  .

lovethesun12---$130-$6860-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/8
lovethesun12---$140-$7360-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/8


----------



## Drewferin

lovethesun12 said:


> Finally I get a turn  .
> 
> lovethesun12---$130-$6860-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/6
> lovethesun12---$140-$7360-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/6


Dang thats some amazing prices for tiny contracts. Congrats which company listed these?


----------



## lovethesun12

Drewferin said:


> Dang thats some amazing prices for tiny contracts. Congrats which company listed these?


Thanks! I thought so too. I was going to make a lower offer on the second one, but looking at them both as a whole I thought they were really fairly priced after seeing weeks of super high list prices for this type of contract so I just offered full price on both. They were listed with Fidelity.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Day 45, still nothing. Sigh. 

I don't wanna be THAT person, but...at what point do I call to make sure something isn't wrong?


----------



## LadybugsMum

mmackeymouse said:


> Day 45, still nothing. Sigh.
> 
> I don't wanna be THAT person, but...at what point do I call to make sure something isn't wrong?



It couldn't hurt to email the broker. Someone on the previous thread had been out of ROFR for 2 weeks before the broker notified them.


----------



## Kdp2

mmackeymouse said:


> Day 45, still nothing. Sigh.
> 
> I don't wanna be THAT person, but...at what point do I call to make sure something isn't wrong?



I emailed the broker today and they said they still haven’t heard anything, but that Disney hasn’t bought back any contracts since March. So naturally I’m now expecting to be the first lol. Ugh I hope not! Maybe we will hear tomorrow??


----------



## JoshF

Kdp2 said:


> I emailed the broker today and they said they still haven’t heard anything, but that Disney hasn’t bought back any contracts since March. So naturally I’m now expecting to be the first lol. Ugh I hope not! Maybe we will hear tomorrow??


Sending good Juju.  Tomorrow...


----------



## shaunacb

Kim5726 said:


> The additional points in 2020 are actually banked points from 2019. The agent and I were also confused how they used 2021 points but not 2019 points.


Transfer maybe?


----------



## kevtlas

deneenlee83 said:


> deneenlee83---$92-$30140-320-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 245/21, 320/22- sent 6/1
> 
> First-time buyer. Great info on this thread!


Wow, great price for AKV!


----------



## kevtlas

njmeisje said:


> Adding ourselves to the waiting list.  Delayed closing requested by seller 9/21/20
> 
> njmeisje—-$65-$13000-200-HH-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 27/21, 200/22 - sent 6/28


Very nice! I considered HH as well but ultimately decided I'd like a few more points at a WDW resort before I add at another off site. Good luck with ROFR!


----------



## lehrsj

Kim5726 said:


> The additional points in 2020 are actually banked points from 2019. The agent and I were also confused how they used 2021 points but not 2019 points.


Maybe they had a reservation that used the 2019 banked points.  Then they made another reservation that used 2020 points plus some 2021 points.  Then they cancelled the original reservation. The banked 2019 points would go back in their account even though they used 2021 points.


----------



## ScubaCat

JPM4 said:


> JPM4. $117-$8775-75-OKW-74/19-75/20-75/21
> Sent 7/2



Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1? 



njmeisje said:


> Adding ourselves to the waiting list.  Delayed closing requested by seller 9/21/20
> 
> njmeisje—-$65-$13000-200-HH-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 27/21, 200/22 - sent 6/28



Please include closing costs in the total. (use link in post #1!)


----------



## lcur77

Come on Disney!!! Send some through!!!


----------



## DisneyMama21

Yay!  Finally passed!! 

DisneyMama21---$63-$11702-150-VB-Mar-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/18, passed 7/1


----------



## Tiggeroo1964

Just be advised by dvcreale there on contracts submitted to 21/5 that are coming through


----------



## nicmc1986

mmackeymouse said:


> Day 45, still nothing. Sigh.
> 
> I don't wanna be THAT person, but...at what point do I call to make sure something isn't wrong?


I contacted DVC Resale Market today, they mentioned that contracts that were submitted on 5/21 had come back so any day now. Mine was submitted on 5/25.


----------



## Madmavis

DisneyMama21 said:


> Yay!  Finally passed!!
> 
> DisneyMama21---$63-$11702-150-VB-Mar-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/18, passed 7/1


Congratulations


----------



## Brodi18

pangyal said:


> Brodi18—$107-$10468-100-AKV-Mar-0/19,0/20,4/21,100/22 - sent 5/13



I passed on 6/24, but I am still shown as waiting. The data string link won’t work for me for some reason.


----------



## meanwoodwhite

Just passed ROFR sent 26th of May


----------



## 3ZrWe

meanwoodwhite said:


> Just passed ROFR sent 26th of May


Yay, congratulations! Excited to start seeing June ROFR dates pass hopefully soon!


----------



## Madmavis

meanwoodwhite said:


> Just passed ROFR sent 26th of May


Congratulations


----------



## lcur77

meanwoodwhite said:


> Just passed ROFR sent 26th of May


Day before ours! So Close!


----------



## Troy821

Troy821---$112-$17375-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/7


----------



## Carrie932

Carrie932---$150-$20100-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 130/21- sent 5/22, passed 7/7

so glad to finally be able to post this!!!


----------



## Mike D.

Mike D.---$93-$15460-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 69/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/25, passed 7/7 

Whew! I'm glad that wait is over!


----------



## Madmavis

Troy821 said:


> Troy821---$112-$17375-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/7


Congratulations


----------



## Madmavis

Carrie932 said:


> Carrie932---$150-$20100-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 130/21- sent 5/22, passed 7/7
> 
> so glad to finally be able to post this!!!


Congratulations


----------



## Madmavis

Mike D. said:


> Mike D.---$93-$15460-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 69/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/25, passed 7/7
> 
> Whew! I'm glad that wait is over!


Congratulations


----------



## Kdp2

Kdp2---$149-$36569-240-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 5/22, passed 7/7

WE PASSED!!!!!! I am ecstatic!! It‘s been such a dream of mine to own at GF; I can’t believe it! And with everything being so miserable lately, this news is a huge mood lifter. Thank you Disney!!! Hooray!!!


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

I am still waiting for ROFR on my CCV contract sent on 5/5. The contract quotes that it should close on 29th of June OR 30 days after receiving estoppel information. My broker says that we have to wait to receive estoppel info from Disney for closing (and the closing company confirms it). Is there really nothing I can do? I would like to cancel the contract, as 2 months just waiting for ROFR is simply too long... (without loosing my deposit)


----------



## FatherOfMore

Passed today! Some fabulous news for our family...now just waiting until our delayed closing in early September. We're hoping to have points in our account by Halloween. 

FatherOfMore---$94-$34750-360-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 360/22-Delayed Closing Sept- sent 5/25, passed 7/7


----------



## Madmavis

Kdp2 said:


> Kdp2---$149-$36569-240-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 5/22, passed 7/7
> 
> WE PASSED!!!!!! I am ecstatic!! It‘s been such a dream of mine to own at GF; I can’t believe it! And with everything being so miserable lately, this news is a huge mood lifter. Thank you Disney!!! Hooray!!!


Congratulations


----------



## Madmavis

FatherOfMore said:


> Passed today! Some fabulous news for our family...now just waiting until our delayed closing in early September. We're hoping to have points in our account by Halloween.
> 
> FatherOfMore---$94-$34750-360-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 360/22-Delayed Closing Sept- sent 5/25, passed 7/7


Congratulations


----------



## Madmavis

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> I am still waiting for ROFR on my CCV contract sent on 5/5. The contract quotes that it should close on 29th of June OR 30 days after receiving estoppel information. My broker says that we have to wait to receive estoppel info from Disney for closing (and the closing company confirms it). Is there really nothing I can do? I would like to cancel the contract, as 2 months just waiting for ROFR is simply too long... (without loosing my deposit)


Oh man that sucks. I’m no expert but I think you withdrawing would forfeit your deposit but maybe that’s a question for your broker. I would think something should happen any day now though. Whether it’s a passing on the ROFR or the estoppel coming through. Good luck


----------



## chicagoshannon

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> I am still waiting for ROFR on my CCV contract sent on 5/5. The contract quotes that it should close on 29th of June OR 30 days after receiving estoppel information. My broker says that we have to wait to receive estoppel info from Disney for closing (and the closing company confirms it). Is there really nothing I can do? I would like to cancel the contract, as 2 months just waiting for ROFR is simply too long... (without loosing my deposit)


You do have to wait for Estoppel but should know if you pass ROFR  before that.  I'd contact your broker again and have them check on ROFR.


----------



## ohmyminnie

I wonder if ROFR will move more quickly now, assuming they are having more people return to work.  Our contract just went over yesterday, so I am preparing myself for a long wait!


----------



## jhyland

How does anyone stand the waiting?!?!



jhyland---$63-$8558-110-VB-Aug-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 7/7


----------



## Isabelle12345

Today was a good day for RoFR! Here’s hoping we will see a good week for everyone waiting!


----------



## LadybugsMum

ohmyminnie said:


> I wonder if ROFR will move more quickly now, assuming they are having more people return to work.  Our contract just went over yesterday, so I am preparing myself for a long wait!



I asked the same thing on the previous thread. I really hope it picks up in the next few weeks.


----------



## Kim5726

lehrsj said:


> Maybe they had a reservation that used the 2019 banked points.  Then they made another reservation that used 2020 points plus some 2021 points.  Then they cancelled the original reservation. The banked 2019 points would go back in their account even though they used 2021 points.


The weird thing is it still has full 2020 points. I think they prob had several reservations with banked and 2020 points and only got to go on the trip with the borrowed points. Oh well, we are still hoping Aulani will be ok to visit in the spring to use up the banked points. Crossing our fingers!


----------



## hlhlaw07

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> I am still waiting for ROFR on my CCV contract sent on 5/5. The contract quotes that it should close on 29th of June OR 30 days after receiving estoppel information. My broker says that we have to wait to receive estoppel info from Disney for closing (and the closing company confirms it). Is there really nothing I can do? I would like to cancel the contract, as 2 months just waiting for ROFR is simply too long... (without loosing my deposit)


If you are passed your scheduled closing date, then you are no longer waiting on ROFR as it is automatically waived when the scheduled closing date arrives (assuming it was scheduled at least 30 days out from submitting to ROFR). Waiting on estoppel does not extend the ROFR just provides an administrative extension to the close date if needed.

But, no you can’t walk away without losing your deposit. These are the terms of the contract you agreed to when you submitted to the process. If you weren’t prepared for a long wait, you should have bought direct. Resale always takes forever, resale during a pandemic of course is going to take even longer.


----------



## 3ZrWe

Madmavis said:


> Congratulations





Kdp2 said:


> Kdp2---$149-$36569-240-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 5/22, passed 7/7
> 
> WE PASSED!!!!!! I am ecstatic!! It‘s been such a dream of mine to own at GF; I can’t believe it! And with everything being so miserable lately, this news is a huge mood lifter. Thank you Disney!!! Hooray!!!


Big congratulations on being out of the woods — so happy for you!! I’m waiting on a VGF contract as well and it’s been nice to have something to look forward to. Cheers to your good news!!


----------



## 3ZrWe

jhyland said:


> How does anyone stand the waiting?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> jhyland---$63-$8558-110-VB-Aug-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 7/7


By checking this thread about every 5 mins...


----------



## mmackeymouse

meanwoodwhite said:


> Just passed ROFR sent 26th of May





Troy821 said:


> Troy821---$112-$17375-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/7





Carrie932 said:


> Carrie932---$150-$20100-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 130/21- sent 5/22, passed 7/7
> 
> so glad to finally be able to post this!!!





Mike D. said:


> Mike D.---$93-$15460-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 69/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/25, passed 7/7
> 
> Whew! I'm glad that wait is over!





Kdp2 said:


> Kdp2---$149-$36569-240-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 5/22, passed 7/7
> 
> WE PASSED!!!!!! I am ecstatic!! It‘s been such a dream of mine to own at GF; I can’t believe it! And with everything being so miserable lately, this news is a huge mood lifter. Thank you Disney!!! Hooray!!!





FatherOfMore said:


> Passed today! Some fabulous news for our family...now just waiting until our delayed closing in early September. We're hoping to have points in our account by Halloween.
> 
> FatherOfMore---$94-$34750-360-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 360/22-Delayed Closing Sept- sent 5/25, passed 7/7




Congrats to all of you, but might I also say....grrrrrrrrrrrrrr. 

I'm about the come unglued tomorrow.


----------



## jwinky

jwinky---$144-$15603-100-BLT-Mar-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/29
jwinky---$141-$24401-160-PVB-Mar-160/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/7

I promise, it's my last one for a while, .


----------



## JoshF

jwinky said:


> jwinky---$144-$15603-100-BLT-Mar-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/29
> jwinky---$141-$24401-160-PVB-Mar-160/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/7
> 
> I promise, it's my last one for a while, .


Liar


----------



## shaunacb

shaunacb---$95-$18402-200-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 200/22-subsidized dues, split closing costs, seller pays MF for '20 and missing '21 points- sent 7/7


----------



## ZoneTEN

CarpeDream71 said:


> Small-point BCV contracts are pretty hard to come by and seem to be increasing in price. I know I
> 
> So true.  You pay a bit extra, but you have to snap these up when you see them.  I'm stalking too and I'm sure we have plenty of company as well.  I put in a full-price offer last week for a 25-point BCV contract for $175 pp.  Made the offer within an hour of posting and was notified that it had already been taken.  Someone got lucky!    And the stalking continues for me...


Exactly.  Good Luck!


----------



## JLaycock

ZoneTEN said:


> ZoneTEN---$170-$9348-50-BCV-Jun-48/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/18



Could you explain to me how to read this? I'm new to the concept and it just looks like code to me! Thanks!


----------



## WestCoastDVC

It's: ---$price/point--$total cost including closing costs--number of points on the contract--Resort (acronym)--use year of the contract--points left in 2019--points left in 2020--points left in 2021-- date sent to Disney for Right of first refusal (after contract is signed)


----------



## ZoneTEN

.


----------



## nicmc1986

nicmc1986---$92-$12475-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 25/20, 130/21- sent 5/21, passed 7/7

Received the exciting news that I passed ROFR last night!!!! I couldn't be happier with my first contract purchase!


----------



## Madmavis

nicmc1986 said:


> nicmc1986---$92-$12475-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 25/20, 130/21- sent 5/21, passed 7/7
> 
> Received the exciting news that I passed ROFR last night!!!! I couldn't be happier with my first contract purchase!


Congratulations


----------



## lcur77

Feel like today is the day! Come on DVC! Lets make a lot of people happy today!


----------



## ohmyminnie

I had an offer accepted over the weekend.  Contract signed, deposit taken and already went for ROFR.  The listing has disappeared from the resale website.  I see others on there that say "offer accepted" or "sale pending."  Not sure why mine is no longer listed.


----------



## LadybugsMum

ohmyminnie said:


> I had an offer accepted over the weekend.  Contract signed, deposit taken and already went for ROFR.  The listing has disappeared from the resale website.  I see others on there that say "offer accepted" or "sale pending."  Not sure why mine is no longer listed.


I used DVC Resale Market and my listing was pulled quickly after the seller accepted the offer and we started signing docs. I happen to be on the website and saw that it was "Offer Accepted" and then it was gone within hours. I think some brokers are faster than others at pulling listings.


----------



## ohmyminnie

Thank you!  That is exactly my experience.  It said "offer accepted" for about an hour, then disappeared totally.  I was watching another listing that I made an unsuccessful offer on (same company) the day before, and that one went "sale pending" later that day and is still on there.  I was a little worried, but as you said I guess some brokers are more diligent about removing listings.  I was a little worried that something was wrong, but now feel much better!


----------



## lcur77

Knew today would be the day! Sent 5/27 passed 7/8. Will do the string in a bit to add to the thread.


----------



## lcur77

lcur77---$107-$19525-160-AKV-Apr-0/19, 236/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/27, passed 7/8


----------



## Madmavis

lcur77 said:


> lcur77---$107-$19525-160-AKV-Apr-0/19, 236/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/27, passed 7/8


Congratulations


----------



## Perryo

We are at day 55 of ROFR.
We had heard nothing from our broker since the contract was sent to Disney back in mid May, so this week we had to become the “Squeaky Wheel”. We were told there were some ongoing paperwork issues between Disney/Broker/Seller that are being worked on. We haven’t given up, but it appears we will miss the contract’s original 90 day closing date at the end of July.

Started this process back on April 25th and it looks likely it will be at least a 5 month adventure.


----------



## andyc83

Perryo said:


> We are at day 55 of ROFR.
> We had heard nothing from our broker since the contract was sent to Disney back in mid May, so this week we had to become the “Squeaky Wheel”. We were told there were some ongoing paperwork issues between Disney/Broker/Seller that are being worked on. We haven’t given up, but it appears we will miss the contract’s original 90 day closing date at the end of July.
> 
> Started this process back on April 25th and it looks likely it will be at least a 5 month adventure.



Yikes. What company did you buy thru?


----------



## HHISand

HHISand---$112-$24898-210-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 187/20, 210/21-Seller pays closing- sent 7/8 

Third contract with third use year at three different resorts!  Think I can handle that since I have been handling two since 2013.


----------



## Lorana

ohmyminnie said:


> I had an offer accepted over the weekend.  Contract signed, deposit taken and already went for ROFR.  The listing has disappeared from the resale website.  I see others on there that say "offer accepted" or "sale pending."  Not sure why mine is no longer listed.


Was yours listed at a low price, or accepted at a significantly lower price?  I wonder if that might have something to do with why it was removed?


----------



## ohmyminnie

No, it seemed appropriately priced and I gave and had accepted a full-price offer.  Contract seems to be in order, and the title company sent me a receipt for the deposit, so I am thinking  some brokers take listings off and others don't.


----------



## andyc83

ohmyminnie said:


> No, it seemed appropriately priced and I gave and had accepted a full-price offer.  Contract seems to be in order, and the title company sent me a receipt for the deposit, so I am thinking  some brokers take listings off and others don't.



I've read a few of the sites like leaving the "sold" ones on there to kind of show off that they are selling lots of listings.  Where others remove them more quickly so that new viewers just see available listings.  I prefer the latter.


----------



## PartyCat20

PartyCat20---$88.5-$9492-100-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/6, passed 7/8


----------



## PartyCat20

PartyCat20 said:


> PartyCat20---$88.5-$9492-100-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/6, passed 7/8


Our first DVC!


Perryo said:


> We are at day 55 of ROFR.
> We had heard nothing from our broker since the contract was sent to Disney back in mid May, so this week we had to become the “Squeaky Wheel”. We were told there were some ongoing paperwork issues between Disney/Broker/Seller that are being worked on. We haven’t given up, but it appears we will miss the contract’s original 90 day closing date at the end of July.
> 
> Started this process back on April 25th and it looks likely it will be at least a 5 month adventure.


we just heard back today that we passed ROFR and had sent in at beginning of May so don’t lose hope!


----------



## EatMoreVeg

eatmoreveg---$143-$14300-100-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/27, passed 7/8 

Heard back today too =)


----------



## gtfpjames

We just received our closing documents and actually have 440 (220 banked from 2019) points in August 2020, not the 263 listed in the contract!!
Has anyone ever had this happen before?

gtfpjames---$102-$24539-220-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 263/20, 220/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18


----------



## Perryo

andyc83 said:


> Yikes. What company did you buy thru?


Sorry, apparently it is a company whose name can not be mentioned.


----------



## gtfpjames

Perryo said:


> Sorry, apparently it is a company whose name can not be mentioned.


we used dvcresalemarket.com and they were great! I am wondering if the seller canceled a trip after listing the contract.  Don't get me wrong i am not complaining, just curious.


----------



## ohmyminnie

andyc83 said:


> I've read a few of the sites like leaving the "sold" ones on there to kind of show off that they are selling lots of listings.  Where others remove them more quickly so that new viewers just see available listings.  I prefer the latter.


I agree!


----------



## chicagoshannon

gtfpjames said:


> We just received our closing documents and actually have 440 (220 banked from 2019) points in August 2020, not the 263 listed in the contract!!
> Has anyone ever had this happen before?
> 
> gtfpjames---$102-$24539-220-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 263/20, 220/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18


nice bonus!


----------



## Jvalen93

jvalen93---$96-$11296-105-SSR-Sep-0/19, 105/20, 105/21- sent 5/26 , passed  7/8

Finally passed after 43 days. We are so happy and excited but I know their is more waiting ahead.


----------



## CarpeDream71

Perryo said:


> We are at day 55 of ROFR.
> We had heard nothing from our broker since the contract was sent to Disney back in mid May, so this week we had to become the “Squeaky Wheel”. We were told there were some ongoing paperwork issues between Disney/Broker/Seller that are being worked on. We haven’t given up, but it appears we will miss the contract’s original 90 day closing date at the end of July.
> 
> Started this process back on April 25th and it looks likely it will be at least a 5 month adventure.


 How incredibly frustrating!!


----------



## Snowmiser

Our ROFR took forever (55 days), but they did expedite closing once we passed. Sent to ROFR on 4/30, passed 6/24, received closing docs on 6/26 and closed yesterday.  My advice is to ask that they expedite closing once you pass.


----------



## Madmavis

Jvalen93 said:


> jvalen93---$96-$11296-105-SSR-Sep-0/19, 105/20, 105/21- sent 5/26 , passed  7/8
> 
> Finally passed after 43 days. We are so happy and excited but I know their is more waiting ahead.


Congratulations


----------



## lovethesun12

gtfpjames said:


> We just received our closing documents and actually have 440 (220 banked from 2019) points in August 2020, not the 263 listed in the contract!!
> Has anyone ever had this happen before?
> 
> gtfpjames---$102-$24539-220-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 263/20, 220/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18


It doesn't really surprise me this might happen here and there in the current situation. Probably people that planned to use points before closing, but since WDW was closed didn't get to and didn't want to back out of selling.


----------



## jvincent16

jvincent16---$230-$14725-60-VGC-Aug-0/19, 35/20, 60/21- sent 5/21, passed 7/7


----------



## MickeyT

Yes. It happened. Yes. I am Happy!
MickeyT---$95-$17070-175-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/8


----------



## Rustygirl84

Woohoo! Starting to see some June contracts pass ROFR!


----------



## andyc83

MickeyT said:


> Yes. It happened. Yes. I am Happy!
> MickeyT---$95-$17070-175-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/8



Yay!  I have a June date pending so this excites me!!  And congrats!


----------



## JoshF

MickeyT said:


> Yes. It happened. Yes. I am Happy!
> MickeyT---$95-$17070-175-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/8


Congrats.  Psyched to see June!  I'm a June 9 sent to ROFR and fighting an addinitis infection.  Let's hope the closing staff starts to catch up too...


----------



## bmscott

I’m 5/27 so hopefully I hear today! It’s been a loooong wait.


----------



## DISMomma4

Rustygirl84 said:


> Woohoo! Starting to see some June contracts pass ROFR!



We are 6/5!!  I’ve been anxiously awaiting June contracts passing!!!


----------



## Madmavis

MickeyT said:


> Yes. It happened. Yes. I am Happy!
> MickeyT---$95-$17070-175-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/8


Congrats


----------



## njmeisje

Reposting using the string from link, apologies - first time posting ROFR info.

njmeisje---$65-$13700-200-HH-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 27/21, 200/22- sent 6/28


----------



## Jessi10722

jessi10722---$89-$35012-350-AUL-Mar-0/19, 350/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 6/26


----------



## Daisybell911

Please add me to the fun and games!

Daisybell911---$90-$25176-250-OKW-Aug-250/19, 282/20, 218/21, 250/22- sent 7/9


----------



## wehrengrizz

DISMomma4 said:


> We are 6/5!!  I’ve been anxiously awaiting June contracts passing!!!


Stalking your anxious await as well! hahaha


----------



## ScubaCat

JLaycock said:


> Could you explain to me how to read this? I'm new to the concept and it just looks like code to me! Thanks!


Check post #1


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Brodi18 said:


> I passed on 6/24, but I am still shown as waiting. The data string link won’t work for me for some reason.


I don't understand how you paid less---$107 x 100 points=$10,700.00.
You said you paid $10,468.00 total with closing costs and everything.
"Brodi18—$107-$10468-100-AKV-Mar-0/19,0/20,4/21,100/22 "
How does that work?

And congratulations of doing it.  Let us know how to do that! haha


----------



## Yinn

Yinn---$130-$28100-200-CCV@WL-Jun-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 07/5/2020

Having second thoughts though and slightly hoping it'll get taken.


----------



## LilyJC

Yinn said:


> Yinn---$130-$28100-200-CCV@WL-Jun-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 07/5/2020
> 
> Having second thoughts though and slightly hoping it'll get taken.



I considered putting an offer in on this one. I just can’t decide how many CCV points I want though.  Curious, did you try to offer lower or just give them asking?


----------



## Yinn

LilyJC said:


> I considered putting an offer in on this one. I just can’t decide how many CCV points I want though.  Curious, did you try to offer lower or just give them asking?



I put in a couple lower offers and they were firm with their pricing. The double points is attractive, but I was really hoping to get it for $120-$125.  

Because of higher closing costs with this company, buying direct with a fixed week wouldn’t be too much more. Plus it’s be eligible for future resorts. Hence the trepidation.


----------



## hlhlaw07

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> I don't understand how you paid less---$107 x 100 points=$10,700.00.
> You said you paid $10,468.00 total with closing costs and everything.
> "Brodi18—$107-$10468-100-AKV-Mar-0/19,0/20,4/21,100/22 "
> How does that work?
> 
> And congratulations of doing it.  Let us know how to do that! haha


They are likely getting a credit at closing to cover the 2021 dues because almost all the 2021 points are gone.


----------



## LilyJC

Yinn said:


> The double points is attractive, but I was really hoping to get it for $120-$125.



Good to know as this is the range I was thinking of offering. And I agree that the closing costs with this company are a turn off. I already have three use years, and June is my third choice for CCV points. Thanks for the response!


----------



## #DVCnuts

Any others out there that closed early June (June 3rd for us) and still haven’t heard from Disney on points/membership getting added?  We are already members and same use year and our past resale contracts only took about 2 weeks once their contracts closed.


----------



## gisele2

Yinn said:


> Yinn---$130-$28100-200-CCV@WL-Jun-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 07/5/2020
> 
> Having second thoughts though and slightly hoping it'll get taken.


I was thinking of making an offer , glad you took it. I think it is a good price for this resort .


----------



## Noles235

#DVCnuts said:


> Any others out there that closed early June (June 3rd for us) and still haven’t heard from Disney on points/membership getting added?  We are already members and same use year and our past resale contracts only took about 2 weeks once their contracts closed.


I’m same early June closing. Have not heard anything nor have I received a reply to an email I sent them.


----------



## lovethesun12

LilyJC said:


> Good to know as this is the range I was thinking of offering. And I agree that the closing costs with this company are a turn off. I already have three use years, and June is my third choice for CCV points. Thanks for the response!


Is this a company you can post the link to? Just curious if it's the same one I'm thinking of...


----------



## LilyJC

lovethesun12 said:


> Is this a company you can post the link to? Just curious if it's the same one I'm thinking of...



I’m pretty sure it’s approved. We’ll find out:

https://www.dvcsales.com/
ETA: Hmm, strange it showed up that way, but the link works


----------



## poofyo101

Yinn said:


> Yinn---$130-$28100-200-CCV@WL-Jun-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 07/5/2020
> 
> Having second thoughts though and slightly hoping it'll get taken.


Yinn,
They wont take CCV back in ROFR.


----------



## JoshF

poofyo101 said:


> Yinn,
> They wont take CCV back in ROFR.


I don't think they're taking ANYTHING in ROFR at the moment.


----------



## poofyo101

JoshF said:


> I don't think they're taking ANYTHING in ROFR at the moment.


That could change, but they wont take CCV back as its active selling.


----------



## JoshF

Looks like there hasn't been any Poly ROFR's taken.  Is it for the same reason?


----------



## lovethesun12

LilyJC said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s approved. We’ll find out:
> 
> https://www.dvcsales.com/
> ETA: Hmm, strange it showed up that way, but the link works


Thanks! I wasn't aware of their extra costs. I will have to check it out.


----------



## rich dream vacations

#DVCnuts said:


> Any others out there that closed early June (June 3rd for us) and still haven’t heard from Disney on points/membership getting added?  We are already members and same use year and our past resale contracts only took about 2 weeks once their contracts closed.


I also closed in early June (deed recorded on 6/4) and I got an email that membership login information should be sent out by tomorrow then its taking 1 to 2 weeks to get the points loaded into your account.


----------



## CastAStone

JoshF said:


> Looks like there hasn't been any Poly ROFR's taken.  Is it for the same reason?


There is usually a lull of a few years before ROFR starts. Without COVID, Poly would be on notice for ROFR to start around now. But with COVID who knows.


----------



## rich dream vacations

MickeyT said:


> Yes. It happened. Yes. I am Happy!
> MickeyT---$95-$17070-175-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/8


Congratulations DVC neighbor!!! Pretty confident the Boulder Ridge refurbishments will happen once they complete WL hotel side. I am thinking by the end of 2020 or by beginning of summer 2021!


----------



## rich dream vacations

CastAStone said:


> There is usually a lull of a few years before ROFR starts. Without COVID, Poly would be on notice for ROFR to start around now. But with COVID who knows.


Agree there is a ROFR Disney lull right now. Some of these Poly, VGF, BCV and BWV contracts are going for very low prices during the pandemic. Good to see in general that price per points are holding and it seems maybe even up a little since the parks have reopened. Only have DVC resort availability for almost 3 weeks before the parks reopened also gave DVC some positive light! I for one wanted a good deal on my resale contract but did not want the price floor to fall out that many on this thread projected.


----------



## Yinn

poofyo101 said:


> Yinn,
> They wont take CCV back in ROFR.



Im aware. It’s just wishful thinking and I still have a week to back out if I want.

I’ve seen some of the deals you snagged. Thoughts on the deal?


----------



## Yinn

JoshF said:


> Looks like there hasn't been any Poly ROFR's taken.  Is it for the same reason?



For the most part, but there was one taken several years ago. I was corrected in a post earlier this year.


----------



## poofyo101

Yinn said:


> For the most part, but there was one taken several years ago. I was corrected in a post earlier this year.


Yeah not sure how that happened. Only time for Poly. Never for CCV or Aulani.


----------



## poofyo101

Yinn said:


> Im aware. It’s just wishful thinking and I still have a week to back out if I want.
> 
> I’ve seen some of the deals you snagged. Thoughts on the deal?


I would keep it.
I had essentially the exact same contract same size same use year same double points for 127 a few months back.


----------



## ahward

ahward---$107-$15535-140-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 6/17


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

Ben@M1CK3Y said:


> I am still waiting for ROFR on my CCV contract sent on 5/5. The contract quotes that it should close on 29th of June OR 30 days after receiving estoppel information. My broker says that we have to wait to receive estoppel info from Disney for closing (and the closing company confirms it). Is there really nothing I can do? I would like to cancel the contract, as 2 months just waiting for ROFR is simply too long... (without loosing my deposit)


Hopefully by now you have heard if you passed ROFR. If you haven’t something seems out of place since it looks like they are passing June contracts now. I’d call your broker and find out the date it passed.


----------



## wrdoc

wrdoc---$102-$27004-240-BWV-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/21 


Still waiting.  I contacted the broker yesterday to make sure I hadn't missed an e-mail and the broker promptly responded and confirmed we are still waiting.  It was a good price on the contract and I'm paranoid now that they've set it aside for buy back when they start buying back.   Contract closing date is 7/21/20 "unless extended by the title company for administrative reasons."


----------



## FinnFogg

FinnFogg---$52-$8490-175-VB-Apr-0/20, 70/21, 175/22 - sent 7/10

*edited to correct total purchase price. First time posting and I neglected to account for closing costs and maintenance fees.

This is our 5th DVC contract (all resale). We currently have 510 points at Aulani (Oct use year over 3 contracts) and 310 at OKW (Apr use year). We were looking for some “cheap” (I know, I know...the maintenance fees are a killer) sleep around points to add to our April membership. We are west-coasters, so typically use our “cheaper” April points for OV GVs at Aulani or 1 bedrooms are VGC (we have historically had good luck with both at 7 months).


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$110-$6354-50-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 80/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/10

This contract is an add on to the 100 BRV we bought a few weeks ago for $99.  When it popped up Monday morning, I waited until early Thursday morning to bid on it.  Asking was $120 and I offered $100.  Average cost for 150 points is $102.66.  I had a deadline of Thursday afternoon and we were able to make a deal at $110.  Deadlines create a sense of urgency for the seller IMO.  Waiting a few days and risking loosing it was a gamble on my part, but it gave me a bit of leverage.  We'll likely rent some points that we don't need and apply that to the contract price.  That has been my MO for years and has worked well for us. 

It's part of our retirement plan and will give us more flexibility to be snowbirds at DISNEY for 5 +/- weeks in a studio (hmmm) or more likely (to keep the peace) a combo of studio and 1 BR moving around the property with some cash nights at VB in between for a month total.


----------



## WestCoastDVC

WestCoastDVC---$97-$25722-250-AUL-Jun-0/19, 85/20, 250/21, 250/22-Subsidized dues- sent 7/10


----------



## Drewferin

Addonitis hits again... I couldn't resist and my wife agreed to do it within seconds. So much for talking me off the ledge. Plus side is we were planning on do runDisney in April and now we have the points for the stay instead of paying cash.

Drewferin---$135-$7548-50-AKV-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 7/15


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Drewferin said:


> Addonitis hits again... I couldn't resist and my wife agreed to do it within seconds. So much for talking me off the ledge. Plus side is we were planning on do runDisney in April and now we have the points for the stay instead of paying cash.
> 
> Drewferin---$135-$7548-50-AKV-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 7/15



Gosh, you jumped quick on that one! Literally just saw it posted lol


----------



## #DVCnuts

rich dream vacations said:


> I also closed in early June (deed recorded on 6/4) and I got an email that membership login information should be sent out by tomorrow then its taking 1 to 2 weeks to get the points loaded into your account.





rich dream vacations said:


> I also closed in early June (deed recorded on 6/4) and I got an email that membership login information should be sent out by tomorrow then its taking 1 to 2 weeks to get the points loaded into your account.


I just checked for an email and don’t see anything, including in my junk mail. Could you share what email address this was from? So I can do a search? Thanks so much! We have bought 2 other resales and once closed they only took about 2 weeks.


----------



## to be tink

ToBeTink---$100-$17777-160-AKV-Aug-74/19, 150/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/8


----------



## Brodi18

wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> I don't understand how you paid less---$107 x 100 points=$10,700.00.
> You said you paid $10,468.00 total with closing costs and everything.
> "Brodi18—$107-$10468-100-AKV-Mar-0/19,0/20,4/21,100/22 "
> How does that work?
> 
> And congratulations of doing it.  Let us know how to do that! haha



I think it is because we don’t get points (besides 4) until March 2022. The seller is paying for 2021 dues (minus the 4), which is lowering our total.


----------



## kevtlas

to be tink said:


> ToBeTink---$100-$17777-160-AKV-Aug-74/19, 150/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/8


Very nice!


----------



## njmeisje

Brodi18 said:


> I think it is because we don’t get points (besides 4) until March 2022. The seller is paying for 2021 dues (minus the 4), which is lowering our total.


I probably should have adjusted my info with the maint fees credit too.  I'll fix it when the PASS info comes.  See what I did there.....wishing it into reality!


----------



## G.C.

Day 39ish here, I got an e-mail from DVC today. You may have as well.

Title:  “It’s the moment we’ve all been waiting for!

Contents: Ad for direct sales.

No. No, that was not the moment I’ve been waiting for, but well played, DVC. Well played.


----------



## Kylie_1504

to be tink said:


> ToBeTink---$100-$17777-160-AKV-Aug-74/19, 150/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/8


I made an offer on this one too (my very first offer) and they told me it had full price offers lol. I lowballed $90pp but was open to negotiate but they shut me down. 

Congratulations! We have plenty of time to wait for another we are overseas so can’t see us heading there anytime soon.


----------



## tputorti

Updated and finally the whole process is completed! 

Sent to ROFR 4/2, Passed ROFR 5/5, closed 5/21, Email from DVC to post my new contract 6/26, Points posted to my DVC account 7/10.   99 total days


----------



## MagicalAloha

Just received the buyer’s closing package. Anyone know of a good company that performs remote Notary?


----------



## MagicalAloha

tputorti said:


> Updated and finally the whole process is completed!
> 
> Sent to ROFR 4/2, Passed ROFR 5/5, closed 5/21, Email from DVC to post my new contract 6/26, Points posted to my DVC account 7/10.   99 total days


Oh wow that took awhile


----------



## LadybugsMum

MagicalAloha said:


> Just received the buyer’s closing package. Anyone know of a good company that performs remote Notary?



Try your bank, but if they aren't seeing people in person, then a UPS store should be able to do it.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

MagicalAloha said:


> Just received the buyer’s closing package. Anyone know of a good company that performs remote Notary?


check with your bank many of the banks are doing it curbside


----------



## MagicalAloha

Thank You


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

3 DD love princesses---$120-$24260-190-PVB-Feb-147/19, 190/20, 190/21-seller pays 1/2 dues- sent 6/26

so put in the offer 6/22 and it was sent to disney on 6/26 hoping this one passes.  also I just realized I forgot to share my last one that was taken.  here's the info for that one

3 DD love princesses---$125-$20677-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 3/20, 160/21- sent 3/2, taken 3/17


----------



## 3ZrWe

tputorti said:


> Updated and finally the whole process is completed!
> 
> Sent to ROFR 4/2, Passed ROFR 5/5, closed 5/21, Email from DVC to post my new contract 6/26, Points posted to my DVC account 7/10.   99 total days


Congratulations on making it all the way through the process! Definite cause for celebration!!


----------



## hlhlaw07

MagicalAloha said:


> Just received the buyer’s closing package. Anyone know of a good company that performs remote Notary?


Buyers usually are not required to have anything notarized. Maybe you have some special circumstances, but I would double check your instructions because notaries for buyers are generally not a requirement.


----------



## Madmavis

tputorti said:


> Updated and finally the whole process is completed!
> 
> Sent to ROFR 4/2, Passed ROFR 5/5, closed 5/21, Email from DVC to post my new contract 6/26, Points posted to my DVC account 7/10.   99 total days


Congratulations on making it through the whole process! I can’t wait to post the same


----------



## Walker TR

JPM4 said:


> Yeah a little more than I wanted to spend but the 75 was exactly the amount I was looking for. We have 100 at copper creek and was really looking for a small Saratoga for it but saw OKW with 149 already to go on top of the June use year which is what our copper creek is and jumped


Just curious, why do small point contracts command a high premium?  why are they so popular since they only get you a room, or sometime less.


----------



## andeesings

Yinn said:


> Yinn---$130-$28100-200-CCV@WL-Jun-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 07/5/2020
> 
> Having second thoughts though and slightly hoping it'll get taken.


Really??? That seems like a good price!!!! I'm actually jealous!


----------



## FinnFogg

hlhlaw07 said:


> Buyers usually are not required to have anything notarized. Maybe you have some special circumstances, but I would double check your instructions because notaries for buyers are generally not a requirement.


We (as buyers) have had to have all of our Aulani closing docs notarized (3 of them). We did not have to do that for our WDW DVC properties, so must me a Hawaii requirement.


----------



## CastAStone

Walker TR said:


> Just curious, why do small point contracts command a high premium?  why are they so popular since they only get you a room, or sometime less.


I don’t think they’re popular with first-time buyers, I think they’re popular with people who decide they want to stay a couple extra nights or upgrade to two bedrooms


----------



## MICKIMINI

Walker TR said:


> Just curious, why do small point contracts command a high premium?  why are they so popular since they only get you a room, or sometime less.


Small point contracts IMO are easier for most people to pay cash for and are great for first time DVC buyers to get their foot in the door.  Other contracts can be added with the same UY in future years again, helping people eliminate paying interest rates of 10% or more on an initial direct purchase.  Many of us enjoy different resorts and with banking and borrowing can stay at one resort one year and the other the next or do split stays.  Additionally, some folks buy a 100 point direct contract to get a blue card.

Testing the waters of DVC has much less risk IMO as buying at a fair price and using it for a couple years and deciding it's not for them likely will result in a break even situation at the worst a small loss.  Small contracts seem to go no matter the economy from my 25 years experience.

We just added on a 50 and 100 BRV with a June UY.  I made at least 6 or 7 bids to get what we wanted at the price we wanted to pay.  We already own a couple OKW with Oct UY.  This will give us more options for where and when we stay.


----------



## pinkxray

I can’t wait for more June contracts to come back. We sent our contract June 5. I know we have awhile to go since it seems like it is still taking forever to get through closing and get the points but I need my points!! I have been watching YouTube videos of Disney’s opening and want to book something for next year. Don’t care when, just want to go.


----------



## Yinn

andeesings said:


> Really??? That seems like a good price!!!! I'm actually jealous!



It’s a good price, but not a GRRREAT! price.  I may be unfairly comparing it.  Ive been watching this guy snag deal after deal for almost a year now. 



poofyo101 said:


> I would keep it.
> I had essentially the exact same contract same size same use year same double points for 127 a few months back.


----------



## Walker TR

MICKIMINI said:


> Small point contracts IMO are easier for most people to pay cash for and are great for first time DVC buyers to get their foot in the door.  Other contracts can be added with the same UY in future years again, helping people eliminate paying interest rates of 10% or more on an initial direct purchase.  Many of us enjoy different resorts and with banking and borrowing can stay at one resort one year and the other the next or do split stays.  Additionally, some folks buy a 100 point direct contract to get a blue card.
> 
> Testing the waters of DVC has much less risk IMO as buying at a fair price and using it for a couple years and deciding it's not for them likely will result in a break even situation at the worst a small loss.  Small contracts seem to go no matter the economy from my 25 years experience.
> 
> We just added on a 50 and 100 BRV with a June UY.  I made at least 6 or 7 bids to get what we wanted at the price we wanted to pay.  We already own a couple OKW with Oct UY.  This will give us more options for where and when and where we stay.


Interesting perspective, thx


----------



## montreid

montreid---$92-$19200-200-AUL-SUB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 78/20, 200/21-- sent 6/29

-adding to the bolus of AUL Sub contracts lately.  good times.  Hopefully this rounds out the points for us (for now!) and just need AUL to open


----------



## WestCoastDVC

montreid said:


> montreid---$92-$19200-200-AUL-SUB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 78/20, 200/21-- sent 6/29
> 
> -adding to the bolus of AUL Sub contracts lately.  good times.  Hopefully this rounds out the points for us (for now!) and just need AUL to open



Great find


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## pangyal

Brodi18 said:


> I passed on 6/24, but I am still shown as waiting. The data string link won’t work for me for some reason.



Could you do me a huge favour and repost your string but with comments between the hyphens (where the "additional information" bits go) explaining why your total is lower than total points x cost per point ?


----------



## nicstress

Kim5726 said:


> Kim5726---$132-$22822-160-BLT-Jun-0/19, 296/20, 24/21, 160/22- sent 7/2
> 
> This one had a weird point allocation with 136 banked points from 2019 but not many 2021 points.  Hoping to use The banked points for an Aulani trip next spring.


I just purchased a contract that originally had a lot of 2021 points gone but then a lot that were banked for 2019 because the seller had cancelled a trip. Disney actually reallocated the points so 2021 was full again and I had less to use or lose by 2021. Maybe the same thing will be done for you. It worked out better for me because I have a big trip planned and needed all my points!


----------



## MagicalAloha

hlhlaw07 said:


> Buyers usually are not required to have anything notarized. Maybe you have some special circumstances, but I would double check your instructions because notaries for buyers are generally not a requirement.


Really, hmmmm


----------



## mlittig

MagicalAloha said:


> Just received the buyer’s closing package. Anyone know of a good company that performs remote Notary?





hlhlaw07 said:


> Buyers usually are not required to have anything notarized. Maybe you have some special circumstances, but I would double check your instructions because notaries for buyers are generally not a requirement.



If you finance your resale loan, then the seller does need to get some of the forms notarized   I used the notary at my bank so it was pretty easy and there was no charge for this service


----------



## hlhlaw07

mlittig said:


> If you finance your resale loan, then the seller does need to get some of the forms notarized   I used the notary at my bank so it was pretty easy and there was no charge for this service


Ah, never financed a dvc purchase, so wasn’t aware. Good to know, even though it’s useless information for me.


----------



## MagicalAloha

mlittig said:


> If you finance your resale loan, then the seller does need to get some of the forms notarized   I used the notary at my bank so it was pretty easy and there was no charge for this service


I’m the buyer; I posed the question to the Co. and waiting on their response.


----------



## MagicalAloha

hlhlaw07 said:


> Ah, never financed a dvc purchase, so wasn’t aware. Good to know, even though it’s useless information for me.


Same here


----------



## Aussie RJ

hlhlaw07 said:


> Buyers usually are not required to have anything notarized. Maybe you have some special circumstances, but I would double check your instructions because notaries for buyers are generally not a requirement.


As a reference for any international buyers, the state of Hawaii requires notorized documents no matter the form of payment.


----------



## MagicalAloha

Aussie RJ said:


> As a reference for any international buyers, the state of Hawaii requires notorized documents no matter the form of payment.


None that I know of... Just a high midichlorian count.


----------



## hlhlaw07

MagicalAloha said:


> Same here


I think your contract is for BLT. If so, there is no reason as the buyer you should need to have anything notarized. But since originally replying to your original post I have learned that financing may require it, and buying Aulani also requires it. So I learned something new.


----------



## MagicalAloha

hlhlaw07 said:


> I think your contract is for BLT. If so, there is no reason as the buyer you should need to have anything notarized. But since originally replying to your original post I have learned that financing may require it, and buying Aulani also requires it. So I learned something new.


Thanks for the info


----------



## mmackeymouse

Welp, I am still waiting, Day 50. 

I finally got some news back on Wednesday...they said it was close, but that there was a change of name on the seller's part, so they had to do an addendum. I signed right away, but it took another day for the seller to sign. So, it wasn't taken care of until late Thursday, so I knew this weekend was out for me. Here's hoping for next week. 

Not sure why it took until Day 47 for this name issue to come up....I feel like that should have been taken care of waaaaay before now. Anyway, I am hoping this doesn't put us back to square one on the time frame.


----------



## sugliac

mmackeymouse said:


> Welp, I am still waiting, Day 50.
> 
> I finally got some news back on Wednesday...they said it was close, but that there was a change of name on the seller's part, so they had to do an addendum. I signed right away, but it took another day for the seller to sign. So, it wasn't taken care of until late Thursday, so I knew this weekend was out for me. Here's hoping for next week.
> 
> Not sure why it took until Day 47 for this name issue to come up....I feel like that should have been taken care of waaaaay before now. Anyway, I am hoping this doesn't put us back to square one on the time frame.


Ugh! Best of luck. Hopefully the waiting ends soon for you


----------



## Kim5726

nicstress said:


> I just purchased a contract that originally had a lot of 2021 points gone but then a lot that were banked for 2019 because the seller had cancelled a trip. Disney actually reallocated the points so 2021 was full again and I had less to use or lose by 2021. Maybe the same thing will be done for you. It worked out better for me because I have a big trip planned and needed all my points!


Oh good to know! It would be a lot more flexible if they reallocated. Did they notify you or did you just see the points moved around once it was loaded onto your account?


----------



## lephelps

lephelps---$100-$16318-150-OKW-Apr-0/19, 128/20, 150/21-40 banked 2019 pts- sent 7/12

First-time buyers and excited to join the DVC membership. Many thanks to the DIS Unplugged's "The DVC Show" many episodes for all the information and entertainment.


----------



## njcoach24

Seems pricing has been holding up which is good for us who moved slightly earlier. Hopefully we can get a solution to Covid soon so we can actually all enjoy our new DVC contracts. Otherwise we all got in at a really bad time and others got out at the right time.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm really hoping ROFR picks up this week.  Would be nice if there was a big group purge encompassing all of June.  (hey I can dream)


----------



## CarpeDream71

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm really hoping ROFR picks up this week.  Would be nice if there was a big group purge encompassing all of June.  (hey I can dream)


Keep dreaming your dream, chicagoshannon, and I'm going to dream that dream right along with you.  I'm here for it!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Noles235 said:


> I’m same early June closing. Have not heard anything nor have I received a reply to an email I sent them.


Yes. We closed on multiple contracts early June. Just had the points added yesterday, still waiting in another.


----------



## Noles235

Paul Stupin said:


> Yes. We closed on multiple contracts early June. Just had the points added yesterday, still waiting in another.


Lucky you. I’m 6/2 and still awaiting member number. Then another wait for points.


----------



## JoshF

Paul Stupin said:


> Yes. We closed on multiple contracts early June. Just had the points added yesterday, still waiting in another.


Did you or the broker have to follow up w/ DVC to push things along?


----------



## LadybugsMum

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm really hoping ROFR picks up this week.  Would be nice if there was a big group purge encompassing all of June.  (hey I can dream)



I would love that!


----------



## RyanWellhoefer

RyanWellhoefer- $135-$27705-200-PVB-April-0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 6/10

Hoping to be owners soon as we are on Day 32


----------



## MBTigger

CarpeDream71 said:


> Keep dreaming your dream, chicagoshannon, and I'm going to dream that dream right along with you.  I'm here for it!


It is the best kind of dream. A dream we can share....


----------



## Jvalen93

RyanWellhoefer said:


> RyanWellhoefer- $135-$270705-200-PVB-April-0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 5/19
> 
> Hoping to be owners soon as we are on Day 32


Your past day 32 unless you meant 6/19 instead of 5/19


----------



## Tiggeroo1964

Day 46 of ROFR ( sent 29/5)how much longer can I wait , constantly checking emails , hoping for some pixie dust  very soon


----------



## MagicalAloha

Tiggeroo1964 said:


> Day 46 of ROFR ( sent 29/5)how much longer can I wait , constantly checking emails , hoping for some pixie dust  very soon


Wow hoepfully tomorrow! Did you call the Co. you’re working with...


----------



## Tiggeroo1964

Called them a couple of times just said manager would email me as soon as they know , hopefully good news I’d be gutted if it was taken after waiting sooooo long


----------



## poofyo101

Tiggeroo1964 said:


> Called them a couple of times just said manager would email me as soon as they know , hopefully good news I’d be gutted if it was taken after waiting sooooo long


They aren't going to buy it back. Don't worry


----------



## MagicalAloha

Tiggeroo1964 said:


> Called them a couple of times just said manager would email me as soon as they know , hopefully good news I’d be gutted if it was taken after waiting sooooo long


Good luck


----------



## MagicalAloha

poofyo101 said:


> They aren't going to buy it back. Don't worry


I doubt they’d buy it back


----------



## RyanWellhoefer

Jvalen93 said:


> Your past day 32 unless you meant 6/19 instead of 5/19


Correct. I edited. I had the wrong date listed. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## rich dream vacations

#DVCnuts said:


> I just checked for an email and don’t see anything, including in my junk mail. Could you share what email address this was from? So I can do a search? Thanks so much! We have bought 2 other resales and once closed they only took about 2 weeks.


It was from the member administration email address: wdw.dvc.member.administration@email.disney.com

That email was sent to me early morning last Thursday and its now Monday and still no member ID number, activation code..etc...

I wonder if all non theme park cast members have been out of office to attend cast member previews at the parks so things are really slow this week. A bit frustrating as I got one update that it would usually take 2 weeks from closing to get the DVC info and then another one that is now 3.5 to 4 weeks. Its now at over 5 weeks and still nothing!


----------



## badeacon

So no responses today? Hopefully flood gates open tomorrow!!
Day 44 and 42 for me.


----------



## bmscott

47 days here... hopefully tomorrow is the day!


----------



## Lorana

Day 41, waiting on ROFR...
And Day 66, passed ROFR but waiting on seller to return closing docs (Day 5 since closing docs received).


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Day 43.....


----------



## MagicalAloha

rich dream vacations said:


> It was from the member administration email address: wdw.dvc.member.administration@email.disney.com
> 
> That email was sent to me early morning last Thursday and its now Monday and still no member ID number, activation code..etc...
> 
> I wonder if all non theme park cast members have been out of office to attend cast member previews at the parks so things are really slow this week. A bit frustrating as I got one update that it would usually take 2 weeks from closing to get the DVC info and then another one that is now 3.5 to 4 weeks. Its now at over 5 weeks and still nothing!


I’m still receiving “I’m out of the office due to the health crisis” responses to my emails to DVC Rep.


----------



## Perryo

Good News - Passed ROFR!

Perryo---$133.5-$14698-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 120/20, 100/21- sent 5/14, passed 7/14

But WAIT we’re not there yet...
There is the “Estoppel” to be issued by Disney...then the title company’s closing process... then the deed recording by Orange County... then Disney DVC Member Services’ account setup, and finally... Disney DVC point posting.

Being realistic, I am guessing another 2+ months until we see our new points in our DVC account. I will post the entire timeline from “offer made” to “points in account” on the Dis Boards ‘Closing Time!!’ thread when everything is finished.


----------



## SomePixiedust

Perryo said:


> Good News - Passed ROFR!
> 
> Perryo---$133.5-$14698-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 120/20, 100/21- sent 5/14, passed 7/14
> 
> But WAIT we’re not there yet...
> There is the “Estoppel” to be issued by Disney...then the title company’s closing process... then the deed recording by Orange County... then Disney DVC Member Services’ account setup, and finally... Disney DVC point posting.
> 
> Being realistic, I am guessing another 2+ months until we see our new points in our DVC account. I will post the entire timeline from “offer made” to “points in account” on the Dis Boards ‘Closing Time!!’ thread when everything is finished.


Congratulations!! Hopefully  you are the first of many today !


----------



## andeesings

Perryo said:


> Good News - Passed ROFR!
> 
> Perryo---$133.5-$14698-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 120/20, 100/21- sent 5/14, passed 7/14
> 
> But WAIT we’re not there yet...
> There is the “Estoppel” to be issued by Disney...then the title company’s closing process... then the deed recording by Orange County... then Disney DVC Member Services’ account setup, and finally... Disney DVC point posting.
> 
> Being realistic, I am guessing another 2+ months until we see our new points in our DVC account. I will post the entire timeline from “offer made” to “points in account” on the Dis Boards ‘Closing Time!!’ thread when everything is finished.


Wow two full months to pass ROFR! Congratulations and welcome home.


----------



## Tiggeroo1964

Day 47  what time during the day am I likely to get the email


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

Perryo said:


> Good News - Passed ROFR!
> 
> Perryo---$133.5-$14698-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 120/20, 100/21- sent 5/14, passed 7/14
> 
> But WAIT we’re not there yet...
> There is the “Estoppel” to be issued by Disney...then the title company’s closing process... then the deed recording by Orange County... then Disney DVC Member Services’ account setup, and finally... Disney DVC point posting.
> 
> Being realistic, I am guessing another 2+ months until we see our new points in our DVC account. I will post the entire timeline from “offer made” to “points in account” on the Dis Boards ‘Closing Time!!’ thread when everything is finished.


Congrats


----------



## savvy101787

This is my first ever post on DISboards and I'm really hoping to be joining the DVC family soon! 

savvy101787---$102.94-$18476-170-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 7/9


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$108-$18004-150-OKW(E)-Jun-88/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/31, passed 7/14


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Must be ROFR Day!!  


ABE4DISNEY---$135-$22009-150-BCV-Mar-0/19, 148/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/14


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

savvy101787 said:


> This is my first ever post on DISboards and I'm really hoping to be joining the DVC family soon!
> 
> savvy101787---$102.94-$18476-170-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 7/9




to the Disboards!!! And DVC soon!!


----------



## CarpeDream71

Ugh, still only passing up to June 1??  Not moving spectacularly fast today...  Last Tuesday was so much better.  There's still time in the day, I guess  mine was sent 6-17 and I'm on day 27...
So happy for everyone who has passed, though!  Congratulations!!


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

savvy101787 said:


> This is my first ever post on DISboards and I'm really hoping to be joining the DVC family soon!
> 
> savvy101787---$102.94-$18476-170-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 7/9


Congrats on your first post and good luck with passing ROFR


----------



## DISMomma4

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Must be ROFR Day!!
> 
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$135-$22009-150-BCV-Mar-0/19, 148/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/14


I hope so!!! Sent 6/5 and I’m anxiously awaiting word on ours!!!


----------



## savvy101787

3 DD love princesses said:


> Congrats on your first post and good luck with passing ROFR



Thanks and congrats on your BCV contract passing!


----------



## tputorti

rich dream vacations said:


> It was from the member administration email address: wdw.dvc.member.administration@email.disney.com
> 
> That email was sent to me early morning last Thursday and its now Monday and still no member ID number, activation code..etc...
> 
> I wonder if all non theme park cast members have been out of office to attend cast member previews at the parks so things are really slow this week. A bit frustrating as I got one update that it would usually take 2 weeks from closing to get the DVC info and then another one that is now 3.5 to 4 weeks. Its now at over 5 weeks and still nothing!



Here is my recent experience as a timeline guide to how things currently are for ROFR through posted points.



tputorti said:


> Updated and finally the whole process is completed!
> 
> Sent to ROFR 4/2, Passed ROFR 5/5, closed 5/21, Email from DVC to post my new contract 6/26, Points posted to my DVC account 7/10.   99 total days


----------



## MrWonderful

Our broker mentioned to me that TRCS received their batch submitted 6/1 today (7/14). We were submitted in the 6/8 batch so hopefully just 1 more week...  !!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

MrWonderful said:


> Our broker mentioned to me that TRCS received their batch submitted 6/1 today (7/14). We were submitted in the 6/8 batch so hopefully just 1 more week...  !!



That is also our title company.


----------



## ArmyChaplain Matt

ArmyChaplain Matt---$95.625-$17000-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 255/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/21, passed 7/8!!!!!


----------



## wehrengrizz

DISMomma4 said:


> I hope so!!! Sent 6/5 and I’m anxiously awaiting word on ours!!!


SERIOUSLY


----------



## Rossi2k2

Rossi2k2---$95-$12882-120-SSR-Apr-0/19, 210/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/14


----------



## Madmavis

Perryo said:


> Good News - Passed ROFR!
> 
> Perryo---$133.5-$14698-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 120/20, 100/21- sent 5/14, passed 7/14
> 
> But WAIT we’re not there yet...
> There is the “Estoppel” to be issued by Disney...then the title company’s closing process... then the deed recording by Orange County... then Disney DVC Member Services’ account setup, and finally... Disney DVC point posting.
> 
> Being realistic, I am guessing another 2+ months until we see our new points in our DVC account. I will post the entire timeline from “offer made” to “points in account” on the Dis Boards ‘Closing Time!!’ thread when everything is finished.


Congratulations


----------



## Madmavis

badeacon said:


> badeacon---$108-$18004-150-OKW(E)-Jun-88/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/31, passed 7/14


Congratulations


----------



## Madmavis

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Must be ROFR Day!!
> 
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$135-$22009-150-BCV-Mar-0/19, 148/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/14


Congratulations


----------



## bmscott

bmscott---$96-$14975-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/27, passed 7/14

Finally!!!


----------



## HMfan82

hmfan82---$156-$16811-100-VGF-Feb-0/19, 3/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/14


----------



## mmackeymouse

Finally! 

mmackeymouse---$81.25-$14768-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 247/20, 107/21, 160/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/14


----------



## CastAStone

mmackeymouse said:


> Finally!
> 
> mmackeymouse---$81.25-$14768-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 247/20, 107/21, 160/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/14


Welp, they’re Definitely still not doing ROFR!


----------



## CarpeDream71

mmackeymouse said:


> Finally!
> 
> mmackeymouse---$81.25-$14768-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 247/20, 107/21, 160/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/14


Yay!!!  Very nice price!  Congrats!
And congrats to all who passed today!


----------



## Michelle Sinnott

Just passed ROFR today. Sent June 1st.


----------



## ZoneTEN

CastAStone said:


> Welp, they’re Definitely still not doing ROFR!


No kidding. Great price!


----------



## nicstress

Kim5726 said:


> Oh good to know! It would be a lot more flexible if they reallocated. Did they notify you or did you just see the points moved around once it was loaded onto your account?


The first time Disney reviewed the contract they notified my broker they wanted it re-written so that the 2021 points were all back and they reduced the banked 2019 points (expiring in 2021). The bad part was I waited basically another 3 weeks for them to review it again and pass on it. 50 days total.


----------



## MBTigger

mmackeymouse said:


> Finally!
> 
> mmackeymouse---$81.25-$14768-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 247/20, 107/21, 160/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/14


WOW. That UY would not work for me. But that is amazing price that puts my mid range offer to shame. 
When my SSR passes ROFR, I might see you at SSR.


----------



## Jdlucas24

jdlucas24---$136-$29109-200-BLT-Apr-0/19, 272/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/9


----------



## Jaguar Skills

MBTigger said:


> WOW. That UY would not work for me. But that is amazing price that puts my mid range offer to shame.
> When my SSR passes ROFR, I might see you at SSR.



We thought our $87 was good!


----------



## to be tink

Kylie_1504 said:


> I made an offer on this one too (my very first offer) and they told me it had full price offers lol. I lowballed $90pp but was open to negotiate but they shut me down.
> 
> Congratulations! We have plenty of time to wait for another we are overseas so can’t see us heading there anytime soon.


I guess there was an offer they accepted before mine but that fell through for some reason.  I think we got lucky after that and the owner just wanted to sell.


----------



## to be tink

Kylie_1504 said:


> I made an offer on this one too (my very first offer) and they told me it had full price offers lol. I lowballed $90pp but was open to negotiate but they shut me down.
> 
> Congratulations! We have plenty of time to wait for another we are overseas so can’t see us heading there anytime soon.


The buyer had accepted an offer before ours but it fell through for some reason.  We were a cash offer and I think because of what already happened the buyer just wanted to get it done.  Lucky for us!


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

3 DD love princesses said:


> Hopefully by now you have heard if you passed ROFR. If you haven’t something seems out of place since it looks like they are passing June contracts now. I’d call your broker and find out the date it passed.


sorry, I wasnt in the Forum for a few days. Yes, it finally passed


----------



## Jaguar Skills

Just had an email from our broker saying they have some take 70 days to come back 

Praying ours doesn't take that long!


----------



## andyc83

Jaguar Skills said:


> Just had an email from our broker saying they have some take 70 days to come back
> 
> Praying ours doesn't take that long!



Oh geez.  I'm on day 16 and thinking hurrrrry upppp!


----------



## LadybugsMum

andyc83 said:


> Oh geez.  I'm on day 16 and thinking hurrrrry upppp!


 Day 17 and same here!!


----------



## HockeyMomNH

So this happened today!  We already own 220 pts direct at SS with a Dec use year so this contract was perfect for us.  Now we wait.  

hockeymomnh---$95-$17649-180-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 7/15


----------



## lovin'fl

Michelle Sinnott said:


> Just passed ROFR today. Sent June 1st.


Gah....looks like I have 2 more weeks for mine that I am selling (went to ROFR 6/16). Congrats to you though!


----------



## Lorana

Michelle Sinnott said:


> Just passed ROFR today. Sent June 1st.


Congrats!  And yay, as my CCV was sent to ROFR on 6/2, so hopefully I'll hear this week!


----------



## Tiggeroo1964

Today was our day ( day 48) we passed ROFR super excited , it’s been a long long wait but happy time ahead


----------



## Madmavis

Tiggeroo1964 said:


> Today was our day ( day 48) we passed ROFR super excited , it’s been a long long wait but happy time ahead


Congrats


----------



## MuppetVision3D

What’s the latest day that anyone has seen?  We’re June 3rd and I think the latest one I’ve seen is June 1.


----------



## CarpeDream71

MuppetVision3D said:


> What’s the latest day that anyone has seen?  We’re June 3rd and I think the latest one I’ve seen is June 1.


That's the latest I've seen too.  So frustrating!


----------



## Cony

Cony---$92-$18990-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 208/20, 200/21-Seller pays dues- sent 7/7

A little late but glad to be apart of this thread!


----------



## wrdoc

wrdoc---$102-$27004-240-BWV-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/21 

Finally passed 7/14/20!


----------



## Liquidice

Liquidice---$125-$27272-200-BCV-Apr-0/19, 204/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/15

Just sent today, seems like I might have a long wait to pass ROFR.


----------



## motherof5

nicstress said:


> The first time Disney reviewed the contract they notified my broker they wanted it re-written so that the 2021 points were all back and they reduced the banked 2019 points (expiring in 2021). The bad part was I waited basically another 3 weeks for them to review it again and pass on it. 50 days total.


Congratulations.  Seems now is the best time to buy resale!


----------



## motherof5

Cony said:


> Cony---$92-$18990-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 208/20, 200/21-Seller pays dues- sent 7/7
> 
> A little late but glad to be apart of this thread!


Good luck


----------



## cometdad2010

cometdad2010---$110-$23558-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 18/20, 200/21- sent 7/14


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Liquidice said:


> Liquidice---$125-$27272-200-BCV-Apr-0/19, 204/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/15
> 
> Just sent today, seems like I might have a long wait to pass ROFR.



Nice one!!


----------



## Brodi18

pangyal said:


> Could you do me a huge favour and repost your string but with comments between the hyphens (where the "additional information" bits go) explaining why your total is lower than total points x cost per point ?





Brodi18—$107-$10468 seller pays 2021 dues-100-AKV-Mar-0/19,0/20,4/21,100/22 - sent 5/13 - passed 6/24

doesn’t this work? We are paying dues for the 4 points of 2021. Sorry, I’m new to this.


----------



## Hopfather28

Brodi18 said:


> Brodi18—$107-$10468 seller pays 2021 dues-100-AKV-Mar-0/19,0/20,4/21,100/22 - sent 5/13 - passed 6/24
> 
> doesn’t this work? We are paying dues for the 4 points of 2021. Sorry, I’m new to this.


There is a link that will generate the exact correct string. If you use that link on page 1 it will be formatted for you.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Still waiting on my 6 June.....thought it could be this week, but judging by the recent updates, think its going to be another week at least.


----------



## Lorana

Lorana---$159-$8485-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 36/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 7/15 

I did debate passing on this, as it's much higher per point than I wanted, and I did think if I held out, a better deal might come later.  But it IS a small contract, 50 point contracts aren't common, and SEP UY is even less common.  And the seller agreed to pay MF, so that took me down to $152.55/point - still a little high (since I had gotten 100 for $134 recently), but a decent deal for 50 points.


----------



## Liquidice

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Nice one!!



Thanks - I hope Disney will continue passing on everything and it won't end up getting snagged  Excited to be able to stay at BCV!


----------



## ScubaCat

Brodi18 said:


> Brodi18—$107-$10468 seller pays 2021 dues-100-AKV-Mar-0/19,0/20,4/21,100/22 - sent 5/13 - passed 6/24
> 
> doesn’t this work? We are paying dues for the 4 points of 2021. Sorry, I’m new to this.



Please go to post #1 in this thread and click the link.  It'll bring up a page that'll format it for you 



Hopfather28 said:


> There is a link that will generate the exact correct string. If you use that link on page 1 it will be formatted for you.



Yes!  Thank you


----------



## Brodi18

ScubaCat said:


> Please go to post #1 in this thread and click the link.  It'll bring up a page that'll format it for you
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  Thank you



As my previous post said, the link wasn’t letting me submit. I tried that already.


----------



## shaunacb

Brodi18 said:


> As my previous post said, the link wasn’t letting me submit. I tried that already.


You can submit as best you can with the link, then once it is posted, go into the post and edit it. That’s what I had to do as my price per point was higher than my total cost due to seller reimbursement of MF and split closing costs


----------



## ___Jman___

___jman___---$104-$8805-80-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 80/21-seller pays MF 20- sent 5/29, passed 7/15  woohooo!!!


----------



## ___Jman___

___jman___---$104-$8805-80-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 80/21-seller pays MF 20- sent 5/29, passed 7/15


----------



## lindah0ang

lindah0ang---$89-$20995-200-AUL-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/14


----------



## ScubaCat

Brodi18 said:


> As my previous post said, the link wasn’t letting me submit. I tried that already.


Could you PM me the error.... send me a screen shot?

Nevermind, I see the issue.  Put *10700* as your total price and just edit it when you post it.  Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## ScubaCat

shaunacb said:


> You can submit as best you can with the link, then once it is posted, go into the post and edit it. That’s what I had to do as my price per point was higher than my total cost due to seller reimbursement of MF and split closing costs


Yeah, it won't work if the total price is less than Points*Price.  It's not too common but it happens from time to time.  I should eventually update the logic to account for that.


----------



## Royal Consort

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$159-$8485-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 36/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 7/15
> 
> I did debate passing on this, as it's much higher per point than I wanted, and I did think if I held out, a better deal might come later.  But it IS a small contract, 50 point contracts aren't common, and SEP UY is even less common.  And the seller agreed to pay MF, so that took me down to $152.55/point - still a little high (since I had gotten 100 for $134 recently), but a decent deal for 50 points.



This thread shouldn't be a competition for lowest price.


----------



## JoshF

Nothing today?  Seems like a slow week.  My contract was sent to ROFR on 6/9 so today is day 37.  Feels more like day 73...


----------



## chicagoshannon

JoshF said:


> Nothing today?  Seems like a slow week.  My contract was sent to ROFR on 6/9 so today is day 37.  Feels more like day 73...


Feels like they only have the ROFR person working on Wednesdays.


----------



## Lorana

Royal Consort said:


> This thread shouldn't be a competition for lowest price.


Sure, but it IS a thread to help you gauge what going market price is, and what kind of prices you can expect for a contract, and to know when you are paying too much or getting a really good deal.  Which is what I was commenting on.  

Back in the Jan-Mar thread, there was a 75 point contract that sold for $144/point.  If you look at the recent ones, they are in the $134-$147 range.  So my statement of "it's a little high" is still accurate for going prices, and I was explaining my thought on willingness to pick up a 50-point contract that is higher than the average CCV selling price.


----------



## 3ZrWe

chicagoshannon said:


> Feels like they only have the ROFR person working on Wednesdays.


Really slooooooow week for ROFR! The wait is painful!


----------



## Brodi18

ScubaCat said:


> Could you PM me the error.... send me a screen shot?
> 
> Nevermind, I see the issue.  Put *10700* as your total price and just edit it when you post it.  Sorry for the confusion!



Thanks! I’ll post it in a bit.


----------



## MBTigger

3ZrWe said:


> Really slooooooow week for ROFR! The wait is painful!


On day 34 here, and every day I look at this thread, hoping to see more ROFR results than entries...And every day I am disappointed...


----------



## MuppetVision3D

MBTigger said:


> On day 34 here, and every day I look at this thread, hoping to see more ROFR results than entries...And every day I am disappointed...


Same here except the number is backwards.  On day 43.


----------



## Lorana

MuppetVision3D said:


> Same here except the number is backwards.  On day 43.


44!  ....sigh.


----------



## MuppetVision3D

Lorana said:


> 44!  ....sigh.


Sounds like a preview of my tomorrow!!!


----------



## huskerfanatic7

huskerfanatic7---$141-$23196-160-BLT-Aug-0/19, 4/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 6/26 (selling)


----------



## ScubaCat

Royal Consort said:


> This thread shouldn't be a competition for lowest price.


OK, but I'm gonna win!


----------



## Jon84

35 Days here, still staying patient for the moment!

Don't Imagine this is going to be done in time to book at our 11 month Window for Sept next year!


----------



## Zcon

We are June 5th, so I imagine we will have an answer pretty soon.


----------



## badeacon

My broker told me on Tuesday, that they had heard back on all their ROFR though 6/1. I am 6/2 and was hoping to hear this week.


----------



## MuppetVision3D

It'd be nice to hear today, but not planning on hearing until next week


----------



## JoshF

MuppetVision3D said:


> It'd be nice to hear today, but not planning on hearing until next week


I haven't seen any decisions on Friday in a loooonnnnnnnng time


----------



## zianha

zianha---$103-$23911-210-OKW-Dec-0/19, 420/20, 210/21- sent 7/17

First-time buyer, here! I told myself I wasn't going to join this thread because I would obsess even more during the wait...but then I was honest with myself and know that I'll obsess either way, so why not wait with all of you!


----------



## JoshF

JoshF said:


> I haven't seen any decisions on Friday in a loooonnnnnnnng time





pangyal said:


> JoshF---$86-$35557-380-AUL-Jun-0/19, 244/20, 380/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/17


Looks like I spoke too soon.  I just got an email and they waived ROFR today!  Day 38.  Aloha time!!!


----------



## DISMomma4

JoshF said:


> Looks like I spoke too soon.  I just got an email and they waived ROFR today!  Day 38.  Aloha time!!!


Ahhhhhh!  We’re day 42 today!!!  Killing me!


----------



## wehrengrizz

DISMomma4 said:


> Ahhhhhh!  We’re day 42 today!!!  Killing me!


This is surely enough for you to hear back/pass! Posting today was magic fo at least @JoshF


----------



## Lorana

JoshF said:


> Looks like I spoke too soon.  I just got an email and they waived ROFR today!  Day 38.  Aloha time!!!


congrats!!  But jealous.  Day 45 for me (sent 6/2) and still waiting...


----------



## EM Lawrence

I’m on day 51.  I just talked to my broker and she said she hopes we will hear next week.  They’ve been told by Disney to tell clients that ROFR will take 60 days.  I know some of you are hearing sooner than that.


----------



## lovethesun12

EM Lawrence said:


> I’m on day 51.  I just talked to my broker and she said she hopes we will hear next week.  They’ve been told by Disney to tell clients that ROFR will take 60 days.  I know some of you are hearing sooner than that.


Yes they mentioned that to me too. I was looking at a contract with points expiring in December, but there would be no way I could make use of them considering I might not even get them until November. I had to pass on making an offer.


----------



## Royal Consort

EM Lawrence said:


> I’m on day 51.  I just talked to my broker and she said she hopes we will hear next week.  They’ve been told by Disney to tell clients that ROFR will take 60 days.  I know some of you are hearing sooner than that.



Hang on, wait. Isn't the standard closing time for a contract 60 days? Disney need at LEAST 30 days for ROFR but if they haven't decided by closing date, they've automatically waived their right. They've had what's obligated.


----------



## Lorana

Woohoo!!  Just heard last minute I passed ROFR!!  Day 45!

Lorana---$134-$14835-100-CCV@WL-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17


----------



## JoshF

Lorana said:


> Woohoo!!  Just heard last minute I passed ROFR!!  Day 45!
> 
> Lorana---$134-$14835-100-CCV@WL-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17


Congrats!  See - Posting about things taking too long on here seems to do the trick today!


----------



## MuppetVision3D

Just heard today also.  June 3.  Grand Floridian here we come.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Lorana said:


> Woohoo!!  Just heard last minute I passed ROFR!!  Day 45!
> 
> Lorana---$134-$14835-100-CCV@WL-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17



Woohoo! Aren't you the poster that bought 2 guaranteed week studios at CCV but also likes one bedrooms? Are you buying resale CCV points to hopefully convert your guaranteed weeks to 1 bedrooms at the 11-month mark? 

(I'm just being curious.  Also, I've spent way too much time on the DIS lately!)


----------



## heynowirv

jhyland said:


> How does anyone stand the waiting?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> jhyland---$63-$8558-110-VB-Aug-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 7/7


Sometimes I sit.-Nice price by the way. good luck.


----------



## 3ZrWe

Royal Consort said:


> Hang on, wait. Isn't the standard closing time for a contract 60 days? Disney need at LEAST 30 days for ROFR but if they haven't decided by closing date, they've automatically waived their right. They've had what's obligated.


ROFR may take 60 days, closing is now 90 days. At least that was the statement in my contract.


----------



## 3ZrWe

JoshF said:


> Looks like I spoke too soon.  I just got an email and they waived ROFR today!  Day 38.  Aloha time!!!


Wow, sent 6/9 and passed on a Friday — Congratulations!!


----------



## JoshF

3ZrWe said:


> Wow, sent 6/9 and passed on a Friday — Congratulations!!


I can't help it if I'm Lucky - Bob Dylan


----------



## G.C.

G.C.---$135-$15552-110-PVB-Jun-0/19, 15/20, 110/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17

Passed.  I think it's day 45 or maybe 46.  Draining.  Good vibes to everyone still waiting.

"WE GOT ONE!" --Janine Melnitz


----------



## AlvaroLuis

We are so excited!... This is really happening! Could you please add us to the list?

AlvaroLuis---$92-$15459-162-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 162/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Brodi18

Brodi18---$107-$10468-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 4/21, 100/22-Seller pay MF ‘21- sent 5/13/2020, passed 6/24/2020


----------



## 3ZrWe

JoshF said:


> I can't help it if I'm Lucky - Bob Dylan


Truly! That’s luck sprinkled with pixie dust  Congrats to all those who passed ROFR today!


----------



## heynowirv

3ZrWe said:


> Truly! That’s luck sprinkled with pixie dust  Congrats to all those who passed ROFR today!
> [/QUOWrong reply ,,sorry


----------



## heynowirv

JoshF said:


> I can't help it if I'm Lucky - Bob Dylan


"Idiot Wind".


----------



## Lorana

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Woohoo! Aren't you the poster that bought 2 guaranteed week studios at CCV but also likes one bedrooms? Are you buying resale CCV points to hopefully convert your guaranteed weeks to 1 bedrooms at the 11-month mark?
> 
> (I'm just being curious.  Also, I've spent way too much time on the DIS lately!)


Yes, that is me!  And yes, that’s my hope!  I wanted the guaranteed weeks but couldn’t afford 2 weeks 1BR at Direct prices, even with incentives. As it was those two weeks were stretching my budget more than I wanted, but I’m taking advantage of Disney Visa 6 month 0% financing (and splitting it into 4 payments) and then will transfer that hopefully to an 18 month 0% balance transfer, so I’ve got time to pay it off. So we’re adding on some resale contracts for the extra points at much less cost.


----------



## a742246

JoshF said:


> I can't help it if I'm Lucky - Bob Dylan


Ooooh, what a lucky man he was - Emerson, Lake and Palmer


----------



## MBTigger

a742246 said:


> Ooooh, what a lucky man he was - Emerson, Lake and Palmer


When I have good fortune, it is more like "Even the losers get lucky sometimes" - Tom Petty


----------



## Madmavis

I’m so excited! I just dropped our closing documents off at FedEx! They’ll be there Tuesday. Hopefully the seller is as eager to get this closed as we are. All this waiting has been driving me crazy. At least we’re nearing the end. I hear Disney is taking a month to add membership and another couple of weeks to add points. Please someone tell me that’s not true


----------



## Ruttangel

Ruttangel---$95-$15250-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 42/21, 150/22-Buyer pay $400 mf 21- sent 7/18

Splitting the 2021 dues on the 108Pts used, so 54pt dues about $400
$14,250 contract + $600 closing + $400mf


----------



## EM Lawrence

Madmavis said:


> I’m so excited! I just dropped our closing documents off at FedEx! They’ll be there Tuesday. Hopefully the seller is as eager to get this closed as we are. All this waiting has been driving me crazy. At least we’re nearing the end. I hear Disney is taking a month to add membership and another couple of weeks to add points. Please someone tell me that’s not true


It is completely true, and I think buyers need to be made aware of this.  We signed a contract in late May, and I hoped to be closed by late July.  But now it will likely be September before I get access to our points, and it will affect our travel plans.


----------



## Madmavis

EM Lawrence said:


> It is completely true, and I think buyers need to be made aware of this.  We signed a contract in late May, and I hoped to be closed by late July.  But now it will likely be September before I get access to our points, and it will affect our travel plans.


We aren’t planning on going until May but it’s already past my 11 month booking period and given the state of the current situation a lot of people are postponing until next year so I’m anxious to get booked before there’s no availability left.


----------



## andeesings

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$159-$8485-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 36/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 7/15
> 
> I did debate passing on this, as it's much higher per point than I wanted, and I did think if I held out, a better deal might come later.  But it IS a small contract, 50 point contracts aren't common, and SEP UY is even less common.  And the seller agreed to pay MF, so that took me down to $152.55/point - still a little high (since I had gotten 100 for $134 recently), but a decent deal for 50 points.



Yeah I’m looking for a small-ish CCV contract myself. The only person you have to make happy with the price you paid is you!!


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

andeesings said:


> Yeah I’m looking for a small-ish CCV contract myself. The only person you have to make happy with the price you paid is you!!


It is ESPECIALLY true for smaller contracts!  Who is going to search for months to get a 50 point contract for even $5 less a point?  By that time you could be (almost-these days) finished with the purchase!


----------



## Lorana

andeesings said:


> Yeah I’m looking for a small-ish CCV contract myself. The only person you have to make happy with the price you paid is you!!


There’s also a 75 point CCV on Buy and Sell, Sep UY. ;-)
Same seller I think so they may not be willing to negotiate price, FYI, but certainly worth trying!


----------



## andeesings

Lorana said:


> There’s also a 75 point CCV on Buy and Sell, Sep UY. ;-)
> Same seller I think so they may not be willing to negotiate price, FYI, but certainly worth trying!


Hmmmm... :runs to check it out:


----------



## LadybugsMum

EM Lawrence said:


> It is completely true, and I think buyers need to be made aware of this.  We signed a contract in late May, and I hoped to be closed by late July.  But now it will likely be September before I get access to our points, and it will affect our travel plans.



I'm on day 20 of ROFR and was hoping to have my points by mid Sept, but it's just not going to happen at the current ROFR rate. If more CM get called back to work, it may speed up a bit, but with FL numbers increasing almost exponentially, another closing down is probable.


----------



## MBTigger

EM Lawrence said:


> We signed a contract in late May, and I hoped to be closed by late July.  But now it will likely be September before I get access to our points, and it will affect our travel plans.



I was thinking it would be roughly 90 days from an agreement until points were in our account. After our offer was accepted (early June), tickets for 2021 went on sale and I bought some for mid March, hoping that our points would load about 6 months prior to our vacation.

Since I am a cheapskate that is looking at 1 bedrooms, I bought 200 pts at SSR, and I suspect that even 5 months out (should our offer take a few extra weeks) I should be able to reserve a 1 bedroom there.


----------



## Bambi19

MBTigger said:


> I was thinking it would be roughly 90 days from an agreement until points were in our account. After our offer was accepted (early June), tickets for 2021 went on sale and I bought some for mid March, hoping that our points would load about 6 months prior to our vacation.
> 
> Since I am a cheapskate that is looking at 1 bedrooms, I bought 200 pts at SSR, and I suspect that even 5 months out (should our offer take a few extra weeks) I should be able to reserve a 1 bedroom there.


Seems to be taking about 90-99 days from sending to ROFR to actually having points in your account for a lot of people... I’ll have points expiring that couldn’t be banked, so I’m hoping it’s not longer than that


----------



## Bambi19

On day 44 here, next week is my week, right?


----------



## Brianstl

I wouldn’t necessarily expect Disney to speed up the pace of ROFR anytime soon.  It doesn’t benefit them at all right now and they probably see a benefit to dragging the process out as long as possible in hopes of frustrating potential buyers to direct purchases.  I would suggest people try to include a closing date as close to 30 days required for Disney review as possible if they want to speed up the process as much as possible.


----------



## andeesings

Bambi19 said:


> Seems to be taking about 90-99 days from sending to ROFR to actually having points in your account for a lot of people... I’ll have points expiring that couldn’t be banked, so I’m hoping it’s not longer than that


It’s too bad you couldn’t get the current owner to bank for you.


----------



## CarpeDream71

andeesings said:


> Yeah I’m looking for a small-ish CCV contract myself. The only person you have to make happy with the price you paid is you!!


Yep!  And even still, you'll question it because you'll see others' prices and wonder if you maybe could have done better.
But don't worry!  There's a cure:  Make a new reservation with your new contract points!  They are worth their weight in gold, and the few dollars per point you paid or didn't pay will cease to matter anyway - you're going HOME!


----------



## badeacon

Brianstl said:


> I wouldn’t necessarily expect Disney to speed up the pace of ROFR anytime soon.  It doesn’t benefit them at all right now and they probably see a benefit to dragging the process out as long as possible in hopes of frustrating potential buyers to direct purchases.  I would suggest people try to include a closing date as close to 30 days required for Disney review as possible if they want to speed up the process as much as possible.


I agree wth this that Disney is intentionally going slow to frustrate resale purchasers and we may see this slow process continuing into the future to drive direct purchasing.


----------



## 3ZrWe

badeacon said:


> I agree wth this that Disney is intentionally going slow to frustrate resale purchasers and we may see this slow process continuing into the future to drive direct purchasing.


I’m new at this so may be totally off on the big picture, but I would think any DVC contract would be a good thing for Disney right now because it guarantees people on property buying merchandise, food and tickets. Others can choose to come or not but DVC owners (whether resale or direct) have to use their points.


----------



## Bambi19

andeesings said:


> It’s too bad you couldn’t get the current owner to bank for you.


Sorry I should have said these were already banked - they are 2018 points that were baked into 2019 and expire end of November. The owners banked the 2019 points, so I will have double points in 2020.  
But I would love to be able to rent out those 27 points before they disappear.


----------



## Liquidice

Wow, ~90 days feels like forever, I purchased a BLT resale contract in January 2020 and it took 45 days from having a signed offer (1/8/20) to points being in my account (2/22/20).  I just had my contract sent for ROFR on 7/15/20 - I hope I get my points before the banking deadline on 11/30/20.

I only waited 13 days for ROFR too (from 1/10/20 to 1/23/20!).


----------



## Rustygirl84

I was wondering, has anyone not closed by the date on their contract? My contract states it will close by July 24. Sent for ROFR 6/19. That is most likely not going to happen. I have another contract pending and that close date is 90 days past the signature date. Just wondering if there will be any issues with closing.


----------



## Brianstl

Rustygirl84 said:


> I was wondering, has anyone not closed by the date on their contract? My contract states it will close by July 24. Sent for ROFR 6/19. That is most likely not going to happen. I have another contract pending and that close date is 90 days past the signature date. Just wondering if there will be any issues with closing.


No answer from DVC by the closing date is the same as DVC waiving ROFR.


----------



## Rustygirl84

Brianstl said:


> No answer from DVC by the closing date is the same as DVC waiving ROFR.


 
Thanks for the info


----------



## sethschroeder

Liquidice said:


> Wow, ~90 days feels like forever, I purchased a BLT resale contract in January 2020 and it took 45 days from having a signed offer (1/8/20) to points being in my account (2/22/20).  I just had my contract sent for ROFR on 7/15/20 - I hope I get my points before the banking deadline on 11/30/20.
> 
> I only waited 13 days for ROFR too (from 1/10/20 to 1/23/20!).



I would honestly tell the seller to bank the points and have them update the ROFR request with that data (if they have to). Avoid any issues.


----------



## Deelirious

Deelirious---$130-$3954-25-OKW(E)-Apr-25/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 5/31, passed 7/14

I’m so glad we have moved passed the ROFR phase! I know it’s a high price point for OKW but it is extremely rare to come across small contracts of 25 points so I had to jump on it as soon as I saw it posted and offered full price.


----------



## davidl81

DavidL81---$99-$19200-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 175/21- sent 7/20


----------



## heynowirv

LadybugsMum said:


> I'm on day 20 of ROFR and was hoping to have my points by mid Sept, but it's just not going to happen at the current ROFR rate. If more CM get called back to work, it may speed up a bit, but with FL numbers increasing almost exponentially, another closing down is probable.


Tru Dat.


----------



## savvy101787

Liquidice said:


> Wow, ~90 days feels like forever, I purchased a BLT resale contract in January 2020 and it took 45 days from having a signed offer (1/8/20) to points being in my account (2/22/20).  I just had my contract sent for ROFR on 7/15/20 - I hope I get my points before the banking deadline on 11/30/20.
> 
> I only waited 13 days for ROFR too (from 1/10/20 to 1/23/20!).



That's amazing. Can I borrow your luck for a bit? lol




Brianstl said:


> No answer from DVC by the closing date is the same as DVC waiving ROFR.



That is what I thought as well. My contract has this included in it:
"_This contract shall be closed within 90 days of the effective date*, unless extended by other provisions on the contract._" 

The person at Fidelity indicated that if Disney had not responded to the ROFR by then, it would be waived. Hopefully, it doesn't take that long, but I was happy to hear there was a finite window of waiting time.


----------



## Bluegoat

bluegoat---$83-$21640-250-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/20
Finally passed and on my birthday. Happy birthday to me. Now the long closing process but at least I know that I have it.


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

Seems silly that Disney takes so long.  It is a yes or no.  
We are only in day 14 of ROFR, but from what I am reading, I am expecting this to be drawn out.


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

thegoatfeeder---$138-$14307-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/4, passed 7/20

We finally passed! I've lost count of the days it has taken, but it's definitely worth it. Now to move on to the closing thread.


----------



## CarpeDream71

Bluegoat said:


> bluegoat---$83-$21640-250-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/20
> Finally passed and on my birthday. Happy birthday to me. Now the long closing process but at least I know that I have it.


Happy Birthday!  What a great gift


----------



## Bambi19

Bambi19---$101.56-$17767-160-AKV-Dec-27/19, 320/20, 160/21-Seller pays CC- sent 6/5, passed 7/20


----------



## chicagoshannon

Looks like they're actually working on a Monday for a change!


----------



## Zcon

We sent 6/5 also!! Hope we hear back this week! Our agent said they are still on 6/3 for ROFR so we should hear back this week.


----------



## Zcon

Zcon---$155-$8000-50-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 51/21, 50/22- sent 6/5, passed 7/20

Dreams do come true


----------



## DISMomma4

Bambi19 said:


> Bambi19---$101.56-$17767-160-AKV-Dec-27/19, 320/20, 160/21-Seller pays CC- sent 6/5, passed 7/20





Zcon said:


> Zcon---$155-$8000-50-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 51/21, 50/22- sent 6/5, passed 7/20
> 
> Dreams do come true



Ahhhhhh!  We are 6/5 too!  Day 45 and I’m BEYOND ready for the next step!  Come on Disney!!


----------



## 3ZrWe

Bluegoat said:


> bluegoat---$83-$21640-250-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/20
> Finally passed and on my birthday. Happy birthday to me. Now the long closing process but at least I know that I have it.


Happy birthday to you!  Haven’t seen any go through ROFR on a Monday so that’s a nice gift. Congrats!!


----------



## 3ZrWe

Zcon said:


> Zcon---$155-$8000-50-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 51/21, 50/22- sent 6/5, passed 7/20
> 
> Dreams do come true


Yay, congrats! Great price for a small contract too. I’m 6/22 for VGF and getting excited after seeing yours. The wait is real!!


----------



## deneenlee83

deneenlee83 said:


> deneenlee83---$92-$30140-320-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 245/21, 320/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/20
> 
> First-time buyer. Great info on this thread!


----------



## Hazy27

1st time purchase...The wait is over...
Hazy27---$98-$16004-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 150/21- sent 6/5, passed 7/20


----------



## EM Lawrence

ARGH! I’m happy for all of you who have passed, but mine was sent 5/26 and I still have not heard! I’ve already talked to my broker twice so I don’t think bugging her again is going to do any good.


----------



## JoshF

This is the first time in a while I saw a bunch passed on Friday and Monday!  Hopefully closing speeds up too.


----------



## DISMomma4

Woohoo!!!  Today was our day too!!  So excited!

DISMomma4---$140-$30780-200-CCV-Apr-0/19, 277/20, 200/21- sent 6/5, passed 7/20


----------



## Jaguar Skills

Finally passed! Our first contract!



JaguarSkills---$87-$17141-180-SSR-Feb-41/19, 122/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 6/8, passed 7/21


----------



## pinkxray

Pinkxray---$100-$11182-100-SSR-Oct-1/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/5

Just got the email we passed!


----------



## heynowirv

Congrats to all today is day #43,,,and I wait.


----------



## badeacon

Still waiting for mine 6/2.


----------



## CarpeDream71

heynowirv said:


> Congrats to all today is day #43,,,and I wait.





badeacon said:


> Still waiting for mine 6/2.


Today's your day, guys!  I know it.  Faith, trust, and Pixie Dust.


----------



## lovin'fl

Jaguar Skills said:


> Finally passed! Our first contract!
> 
> 
> 
> JaguarSkills---$87-$17141-180-SSR-Feb-41/19, 122/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 6/8, passed 7/21


Congratulations!  And great to see a 6/8 pass since mine were sent 6/16....getting close.


----------



## pangyal

Hi everyone- currently at Disney actually and have not had the time to update the thread, so please be patient and keep posting and I will get everyone on there soon !


----------



## MBTigger

pangyal said:


> Hi everyone- currently at Disney actually and have not had the time to update the thread, so please be patient and keep posting and I will get everyone on there soon !


Enjoy Yourself.  May much of the editing be movement from "Waiting" to "Passed" upon your return...


----------



## MBTigger

Jaguar Skills said:


> Finally passed! Our first contract!
> 
> 
> JaguarSkills---$87-$17141-180-SSR-Feb-41/19, 122/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 6/8, passed 7/21


Yours is the one immediately above mine in the Waiting/SSR section of the thread!.


----------



## sethschroeder

savvy101787 said:


> That's amazing. Can I borrow your luck for a bit? lol



Wasn't really luck back then before shutdown it was 45-60 days. I was at like 65 days and that was with a 20 period of waiting to close because the previous owner had a trip lined up.


----------



## sethschroeder

EM Lawrence said:


> ARGH! I’m happy for all of you who have passed, but mine was sent 5/26 and I still have not heard! I’ve already talked to my broker twice so I don’t think bugging her again is going to do any good.



I might contact them and outline that you understand Disney only has 30 days to complete ROFR so what is the next step in the process since they have not responded. Try to pressure them some.

How many days were written in to your contract for closing? From what I understand you could walk away and get your money back if the contract doesn't close in time but I don't really know others might.


----------



## EM Lawrence

sethschroeder said:


> I might contact them and outline that you understand Disney only has 30 days to complete ROFR so what is the next step in the process since they have not responded. Try to pressure them some.
> 
> How many days were written in to your contract for closing? From what I understand you could walk away and get your money back if the contract doesn't close in time but I don't really know others might.


It’s a 90 day close so we are still within a comfortable window to close on time according to the contract.  I have no idea why this ROFR is taking so long.  My agent told me to expect 60 days for ROFR, so when we get to that point (next week) I will call again and push harder.  I’m also going to ask for an expedited closing after we pass ROFR.  Hopefully we will be able to do that.


----------



## MrWonderful

MrWonderful---$128.56-$19964-150-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/21 

Happy Dance Time....  Woot!


----------



## Isabelle12345

Wow... Coming close to my 6/13 date!!! Fingers crossed we will hear soon!


----------



## Liquidice

Do you think ROFR's are going through a little faster now?  It seems like previously there were only 2 days (Tues/Wed) that ROFRs were going through each week, but we've been seeing them go through now every business day for the past few days.  I wonder they will start to "catch up" and maybe the timeline will start to go down from ~45 days to closer to 30 or maybe even less.

Just looking through this thread - it seems like in July we were only seeing ROFR on 7/1, 7/7, 7/8, 7/14, 7/15, 7/17, 7/20, 7/21 ... If this pattern keeps up of there being approvals every day, I have to imagine they will start to catch up!


----------



## CarpeDream71

lovin'fl said:


> Congratulations!  And great to see a 6/8 pass since mine were sent 6/16....getting close.


True dat!  Mine was sent 6-17.  We are getting there!


----------



## IndyToThere

Today must be a movin' along day, because ours just passed as well.

_IndyToThere---$102-$25107-240-AKV-Mar-20/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/21_


----------



## Cadbury

We just passed ours too!!
Sent in on 6/10 and passed on 7/21


----------



## andyc83

IndyToThere said:


> Today must be a movin' along day, because ours just passed as well.
> 
> _IndyToThere---$102-$25107-240-AKV-Mar-20/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/21_





Cadbury said:


> We just passed ours too!!
> Sent in on 6/10 and passed on 7/21



Awesome!  I'm 6/30 so you guys are getting me excited.  Which website did you buy resale off of?  Or does that play a role in when Disney rules?


----------



## Jaguar Skills

MBTigger said:


> Yours is the one immediately above mine in the Waiting/SSR section of the thread!.



Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## heynowirv

andyc83 said:


> Awesome!  I'm 6/30 so you guys are getting me excited.  Which website did you buy resale off of?  Or does that play a role in when Disney rules?


I don't think that is relevant to when things go into ROFR . There is NO rhyme or reason to how they do things.


----------



## Delamarte19

delamarte19---$92-$23213-225-AKV-Jun-0/19, 450/20, 225/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/21

Long time follower but haven't posted much and wanted to share (also just changed emails and login information).  Thanks to everyone keeping this thread going as it is very very helpful. 

This will be our 4th contract.  We have a 170 June SSR contract and 80 (50+30) June AKV contract we purchased resale back in 2010 (thanks to this thread and wdwinfo!!!!!).  Good luck to everyone still waiting.  We've been so happy with our purchase the past 10 years and have so many great memories.

Fingers crossed we will get these points in our account by mid September so we can book 11 months out for next August.  Per the broker email, appears at least another 3-4 weeks before we get all the closing documents (so much longer now compared to back when we first bought).


----------



## 3ZrWe

IndyToThere said:


> Today must be a movin' along day, because ours just passed as well.
> 
> _IndyToThere---$102-$25107-240-AKV-Mar-20/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/21_


Congratulations!! So exciting to see 6/10. This seems to be the best week for ROFR so far!!


----------



## Lorana

And finally the last of my small CCV resales is off to ROFR!  While the PP isn't as low as I wanted, the seller is paying MFs, so it ended up closer to $137.55/point, which is a good price for a 70-point contract!  All in all, I'm happy, and while it's not QUITE enough to upgrade my 2 fixed weeks Studio to 2 weeks in 1 BR every year (I'm short 17 points!), it does allow me to do so with -1 day every year OR add on Friday & Saturday before and then upgrade second week to a 1 BR one year and 2 weeks 1 BR the other year.  If a good 25-50 point contract comes along later, I may grab it. 

Lorana---$145-$10885-70-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 54/20, 70/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 7/21


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Ice Cream Man---$94-$33750-350-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 350/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/21 

Woot, Woot


----------



## Lorana

Congrats to everyone passing today!  Let's hope that this is a sign that things are picking up!


----------



## Jon84

Sounds like things are moving in the right direction, we were submitted on 15 June, so hopefully something will come through soon!

As if we didn't love being in ROFR enough, I've literally just signed a small Vero contract - Addonitis!


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Still not even a single contract under Taken this quarter (I hope I didn't just jinx it!)...


----------



## zianha

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> Still not even a single contract under Taken this quarter (I hope I didn't just jinx it!)...



Just in case.... here's my special un-jinx dance to protect us all!


----------



## timff18

CarpeDream71 said:


> True dat!  Mine was sent 6-17.  We are getting there!



6-17 here as well!!


----------



## Arguetafamily

Arguetafamily---$106-$16987-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 12/19, 2/20, 160/21-Seller pays closing- sent 6/3, passed 7/21


----------



## SomePixiedust

I was having a dismal day but just received a call from my broker and so happy to say I passed!

 $107-$16780-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 137/21- sent 6/9 , passed 7/22


----------



## MrWonderful

I'm really hoping we hear from Gisèle2 soon....  Will be very interesting !!


----------



## Hopfather28

MrWonderful said:


> I'm really hoping we hear from Gisèle2 soon....  Will be very interesting !!


Literally just said the same thing to my wife.


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$107-$20747-175-AKV-Jun-0/19, 325/20, 175/21, 175/22-150 banked from 2019- sent 6/2, passed 7/22
now we through the other stages.
Hope to get some use out of the banked points.


----------



## CastAStone

SomePixiedust said:


> I was having a dismal day but just received a call from my broker and so happy to say I passed!
> 
> $107-$16780-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 137/21- sent 6/9 , passed 7/22


That's a really nice deal. That would cheer me up too!


----------



## SomePixiedust

CastAStone said:


> That's a really nice deal. That would cheer me up too!


Thanks! It definitely helped


----------



## RhodyKP

MrWonderful said:


> I'm really hoping we hear from Gisèle2 soon....  Will be very interesting !!





Hopfather28 said:


> Literally just said the same thing to my wife.


Agree! The whole thread is waiting with bated breath for that one.


----------



## gisele2

RhodyKP said:


> Agree! The whole thread is waiting with bated breath for that one.





Hopfather28 said:


> Literally just said the same thing to my wife.



So just had a call from my really nice broker saying....

That I Passed !!!!


----------



## Liquidice

gisele2 said:


> So just had a call from my really nice broker saying....
> 
> That I Passed !!!!



Wow congrats, you got a great deal!  I don't want to jinx it - but this clearly says to me that Disney is not buying anything back, even very low priced contracts. Gives me hope that my BCV contract ($125pp, 200 pts, fully loaded) will go through!


----------



## Hopfather28

gisele2 said:


> So just had a call from my really nice broker saying....
> 
> That I Passed !!!!


Did you get credit for the 21 maintenance fees?


----------



## kucanhead

Contract 1 of 2 passed today! Seems like things are speeding up. Hopefully the Aulani one submitted on 6/30 will take even less time. 

kucanhead---$200-$24693-120-VGC-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/13, passed 7/22


----------



## Isabelle12345

I just got the message that I passed RoFR today
Woot woot!! 

Isabelle12345—145$-15570-100-PVB-Jun-68/19 banked-100/20-100/21 
(Seller pays MF on 2019 banked points)
sent 6/13 - passed 7/22!


----------



## mlayman7

Got ours today too! Wasnt expecting it until at least next week.

mlayman7---$155-$16822-100-VGF-Dec-0/18, 5/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/12, passed 7/22


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Wow!! ROFR every day this week and they are on 6/13!! I am waiting on one 6/19. Thought for sure it would be another week or two but at this rate I might even hear back before the end of the week


----------



## mistysue

Finally found what I wanted - 

mistysue---$112-$18665-150-BWV-Dec-0/18, 16/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 7/22


----------



## SomePixiedust

gisele2 said:


> So just had a call from my really nice broker saying....
> 
> That I Passed !!!!


Congratulations! You got a GREAT deal!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

EatMoreVeg said:


> Wow!! ROFR every day this week and they are on 6/13!! I am waiting on one 6/19. Thought for sure it would be another week or two but at this rate I might even hear back before the end of the week



I hope they speed up. Mine was sent on 6/29 and I'd love to hear back next week.


----------



## CastAStone

Sounds like they're finally making progress through the backlog instead of it getting worse.


----------



## Lorana

kucanhead said:


> Contract 1 of 2 passed today! Seems like things are speeding up. Hopefully the Aulani one submitted on 6/30 will take even less time.
> 
> kucanhead---$200-$24693-120-VGC-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/13, passed 7/22


Congrats!  This is what I'd like, too, except for Sep UY.


----------



## RhodyKP

gisele2 said:


> So just had a call from my really nice broker saying....
> 
> That I Passed !!!!


You must be SO happy, that is awesome!!


----------



## Liquidice

The # of days waiting has slowly been dropping - It was close to 45 days last week, this week it has dropped from 41 days waiting (yesterday's best) to 39 days waiting (today's best) and today isn't over! 

This is just the best # of days waiting and obviously some folks that got a response today waited longer (One was 52 days that got a response today).

It does look positive, and if they continue to work at this pace, they would be back below 30 days for some contracts by next week (obviously there maybe some jumps too because I assume less contracts are sent on weekends). If they keep moving at this pace, I could hear back as soon as 8/7 (submitted 7/15) which would be a 24 day wait.  That might be a very optimistic timeline though.


----------



## lovin'fl

Liquidice said:


> The # of days waiting has slowly been dropping - It was close to 45 days last week, this week it has dropped from 41 days waiting (yesterday's best) to 39 days waiting (today's best) and today isn't over!
> 
> This is just the best # of days waiting and obviously some folks that got a response today waited longer (One was 52 days that got a response today).
> 
> It does look positive, and if they continue to work at this pace, they would be back below 30 days for some contracts by next week (obviously there maybe some jumps too because I assume less contracts are sent on weekends). If they keep moving at this pace, I could hear back as soon as 8/7 (submitted 7/15) which would be a 24 day wait.  That might be a very optimistic timeline though.


I was thinking my 3 HHI contracts, sent on 6/16, might be quicker too. Since not many HHI contracts are in for ROFR. Like does each resort have different staff who look at them? I was hoping that. I am a seller and really could use that $$. With 2 college tuition bills coming soon.


----------



## Liquidice

lovin'fl said:


> I was thinking my 3 HHI contracts, sent on 6/16, might be quicker too. Since not many HHI contracts are in for ROFR. Like does each resort have different staff who look at them? I was hoping that. I am a seller and really could use that $$. With 2 college tuition bills coming soon.



I don't really know for sure, but my guess is based on how you see the ROFR's coming in that it is not related to the resort.  The state that it is in COULD play a factor (so WDW and Vero Beach might be one set of folks versus HHI, Aulani, VGC) - but that doesn't seem to match the pattern we see (There was one VGC for example coming in roughly the same wait as other WDW contracts today). 

I have heard resale agencies say that they just got their "batch" of contracts back for a particular date, so it seems to me that it is date based and maybe agency based.

Since there seems to generally be a pattern around the dates of when contracts are getting responses, I wonder if the ones taking significantly longer are because of a contract issue causing a re-submittal that perhaps the person posting here was not made aware of. For example, the person posting here is the buyer and the seller had an error in the number of points listed when Disney checked it causing the contract to bounce back, and the agency has to re-submit causing an extra delay - or something more simple like an error with the seller's address or name or something.

I'm just making guesses here though - I don't have any factual information to back anything up


----------



## CarpeDream71

Liquidice said:


> The # of days waiting has slowly been dropping - It was close to 45 days last week, this week it has dropped from 41 days waiting (yesterday's best) to 39 days waiting (today's best) and today isn't over!
> 
> This is just the best # of days waiting and obviously some folks that got a response today waited longer (One was 52 days that got a response today).
> 
> It does look positive, and if they continue to work at this pace, they would be back below 30 days for some contracts by next week (obviously there maybe some jumps too because I assume less contracts are sent on weekends). If they keep moving at this pace, I could hear back as soon as 8/7 (submitted 7/15) which would be a 24 day wait.  That might be a very optimistic timeline though.


Then the backlog on getting out the closing docs because they are all passing so quickly. lol.  Hope not, though!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## CarpeDream71

mlayman7 said:


> Got ours today too! Wasnt expecting it until at least next week.
> 
> mlayman7---$155-$16822-100-VGF-Dec-0/18, 5/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/12, passed 7/22


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!  Yours is the contract on the board RIGHT above mine! (mine was submitted 6-17)  This gives me hope that I may hear this week and soon be a fellow VGF owner!  Congratulations!


----------



## Royal Consort

Royal Consort---$158-$17001-100-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/22

Yay. This will be closed and be loaded in time for an 11 month booking for November.


----------



## deedubb

Passed today!

deedubb---$135-$21018-150-BCV-Feb-0/19, 11/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/11, passed 7/22


----------



## acidslug

Passed today also 

acidslug---$105-$11050-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 5/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/7, passed 7/22


----------



## ScubaCat

Isabelle12345 said:


> I just got the message that I passed RoFR today
> Woot woot!!
> 
> Isabelle12345—145$-15570-100-PVB-Jun-68/19 banked-100/20-100/21
> (Seller pays MF on 2019 banked points)
> sent 6/13 - passed 7/22!


Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?

Thanks


----------



## Isabelle12345

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?
> 
> Thanks


Isabelle12345---$145-$15570-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 168/20, 100/21, 100/22-Sell pays 19bankedMF- sent 6/13, passed 7/22


----------



## jhyland

jhyland---$145-$15373-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 49/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 7/23

August is my  current UY. not the best price but I’ve got big 11 mo plans for these BLT points for a trip that I need to book soon So I wanted to make sure my offer was accepted


----------



## jwinky

jhyland said:


> jhyland---$145-$15373-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 49/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 7/23
> 
> August is my  current UY. not the best price but I’ve got big 11 mo plans for these BLT points for a trip that I need to book soon So I wanted to make sure my offer was accepted



I have a similar contract in ROFR (day 14) and paid similar price.  I felt it was a good price for my matching UY.  Sometimes you have to snatch them up when they come (especially when they match your UY).  Let the waiting game begin.


----------



## Kickstart

jhyland said:


> jhyland---$145-$15373-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 49/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 7/23
> 
> August is my  current UY. not the best price but I’ve got big 11 mo plans for these BLT points for a trip that I need to book soon So I wanted to make sure my offer was accepted





jwinky said:


> I have a similar contract in ROFR (day 14) and paid similar price.  I felt it was a good price for my matching UY.  Sometimes you have to snatch them up when they come (especially when they match your UY).  Let the waiting game begin.



I've been watching the BLT resale listings closely for the last month, as I'm looking to buy in.  These smaller contracts (under 150 points) don't seem to be sticking around long.  I don't think that's a bad price for a 100 point contract with the correct UY.  

Also, with a 100 point contract I don't think it's not worth risking a contract you want over a couple of dollars per point... So, congratulations, and good luck with ROFR!


----------



## lovethesun12

Sorry all had to edit this! There was an error in available points (it wasn't really the fault of the broker) so since I backed out of the deal I'm deleting/editing the posts so it doesn't show up in the list


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

ROFR---come on!


----------



## heynowirv

Now I'm a bit concerned about mine. Sent for ROFR 6/8...........Oh well we can't close till 11/6 anyway, but it would be nice to clear this hurdle.


----------



## Lorana

lovethesun12 said:


> Me in March: I'll wait until covid is "over" next year before bidding on a contract
> Me in July: Offer accepted on 3rd contract.
> 
> lovethesun12---$121-$16601-125-PVB-Jun-0/19, 125/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 7/23


That is me!!  (3 CCV resales)

And if I found a 125-point PVB for that price, I'd buy it, too!


----------



## SomePixiedust

heynowirv said:


> Now I'm a bit concerned about mine. Sent for ROFR 6/8...........Oh well we can't close till 11/6 anyway, but it would be nice to clear this hurdle.



Hopefully today is your day!


----------



## CarpeDream71

lovethesun12 said:


> Me in March: I'll wait until covid is "over" next year before bidding on a contract
> Me in July: Offer accepted on 3rd contract.
> 
> lovethesun12---$121-$16601-125-PVB-Jun-0/19, 125/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 7/23


Wow!  That contract would make me want to bid too!  Where did you find that one?


----------



## 3ZrWe

gisele2 said:


> So just had a call from my really nice broker saying....
> 
> That I Passed !!!!


Congrats on getting passed ROFR and at an amazing price too!



lovethesun12 said:


> Me in March: I'll wait until covid is "over" next year before bidding on a contract
> Me in July: Offer accepted on 3rd contract.
> 
> lovethesun12---$121-$16601-125-PVB-Jun-0/19, 125/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 7/23


Great price! Congratulations!!

Must be painful for Disney to let some of these go through but yay for all of us!


----------



## EM Lawrence

jhyland said:


> jhyland---$145-$15373-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 49/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 7/23
> 
> August is my  current UY. not the best price but I’ve got big 11 mo plans for these BLT points for a trip that I need to book soon So I wanted to make sure my offer was accepted


I hope you don’t need those points TOO soon.  You should expect 3-4 months at minimum with up to 60 days ROFR, several weeks to close and then 4-6 weeks for the points to show up in your account. Although maybe you will get lucky and the process will speed up!


----------



## lovethesun12

delete.


----------



## timff18

have not seen any 7/23 ROFR passes yet.... did they break the 3 day streak??


----------



## MBTigger

I just got news today! Either they are still working or my broker was out yesterday. Either way I am calling it 7/23

MBtigger---$92.5-$20594-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/12, passed 7/23

Now for the next "Hurry Up and Wait!"


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

timff18 said:


> have not seen any 7/23 ROFR passes yet.... did they break the 3 day streak??


I hope not would be awesome if they catch up and are back to 30 days


----------



## Deeleebaker

21 days here. 30 days would be fabulous.


----------



## Anuhea35

lovethesun12 said:


> Me in March: I'll wait until covid is "over" next year before bidding on a contract
> Me in July: Offer accepted on 3rd contract.
> 
> lovethesun12---$121-$16601-125-PVB-Jun-0/19, 125/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 7/23



Omg me too! I’m trying not to bid on anymore


----------



## ABE4DISNEY




----------



## jhyland

EM Lawrence said:


> I hope you don’t need those points TOO soon.  You should expect 3-4 months at minimum with up to 60 days ROFR, several weeks to close and then 4-6 weeks for the points to show up in your account. Although maybe you will get lucky and the process will speed up!


Thankfully I will be booking in February for January 2022!


----------



## heynowirv

Heynowirv---$110-$17935-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 95/20, 150/21- sent 6/8 Passed 7/22 notified today.


----------



## Liquidice

Wow, so much for my optimism - sounds like nobody really got their ROFR today (2 people were notified today, but likely passed ROFR yesterday). I wonder if there will be any passing tomorrow...


----------



## Ice83861

Ice83861---$95-$16918-160-SSR-Dec-160/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/15  passed 7/22!

All signed documents were sent to the broker on 6/13 which was a saturday, so i just assumed that they would be sent to ROFR on Monday 6/15, so it is possible that it was sent 6/13 to ROFR and not 6/15.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Has anyone noticed that there is one particular resale sight, from which I purchased, by the way, that everyone who listens to the podcast knows, whose prices are consistently and considerably higher? There never appears to be a single good deal. Or am I wrong and its just my perception? Is it ok to even discuss this on these boards? If not, my apologies!


----------



## jwinky

Paul Stupin said:


> Has anyone noticed that there is one particular resale sight, from which I purchased, by the way, that everyone who listens to the podcast knows, whose prices are consistently and considerably higher? There never appears to be a single good deal. Or am I wrong and its just my perception? Is it ok to even discuss this on these boards? If not, my apologies!



I see prices all over the place as well between sites.  I think if the seller accepts your asking price or willing to negotiate, then it doesn't really matter how high they list it.  The market will tell them if they price too high and get no offers or they aren't in a rush to sell and leave it out there for the one buyer to take it.  That's the resale market for you.


----------



## CastAStone

Paul Stupin said:


> Has anyone noticed that there is one particular resale sight, from which I purchased, by the way, that everyone who listens to the podcast knows, whose prices are consistently and considerably higher? There never appears to be a single good deal. Or am I wrong and its just my perception? Is it ok to even discuss this on these boards? If not, my apologies!


It just seems to totally depend. www.dvcresalemarket.com has really good BCV prices right now compared to everyone else but their SSR prices are top of the heap. Meanwhile www.fidelityresales.com is exactly the opposite - higher BCV, lower SSR. www.DVCstore.com which is who I’m assuming you’re talking about seems somewhere in the middle. But my advice to anyone would be to ignore listing prices, decide what a contract is worth to you, and offer that. Either they’ll come down or they won’t, and if they don’t and it’s still there a few weeks later, try again. What a few delusional owners think they deserve for their DVC contract shouldn’t set the market, a balance between supply and demand should.


----------



## lovethesun12

Hey all I had to update my post unfortunately! There ended up being an error (that I kind of suspected, related to banking/borrowing) so I backed out. =). The brokers were great though and would totally work with them again, and it was still a great deal I think just not the contract for me.

Sorry for those who quoted my post since I can't edit those posts that are now inaccurate.

Hopefully it works with the dates someone else will purchase/visit and they get a deal =)


----------



## lovethesun12

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Wow--I hardly even look there because their prices usually seem too high!  May I ask what the original price was?  Such a good deal for you!


PM'ed you since I had to edit/delete the strand I posted and didn't want to throw anyone off =)


----------



## EatMoreVeg

lovethesun12 said:


> Hey all I had to update my post unfortunately! There ended up being an error (that I kind of suspected, related to banking/borrowing) so I backed out. =). The brokers were great though and would totally work with them again, and it was still a great deal I think just not the contract for me.
> 
> Sorry for those who quoted my post since I can't edit those posts that are now inaccurate.
> 
> Hopefully it works with the dates someone else will purchase/visit and they get a deal =)



What was the error? Would you mind sharing?


----------



## lovethesun12

EatMoreVeg said:


> What was the error? Would you mind sharing?


Basically it was missing 2021 pts (they were borrowed into '20). After some thought I think I must have overlooked it in the original posting, but noticed it in the contract, which led to an amended contract that was sent. Again I'm not sure but after it was sent I was already skeptical the points were there and questioning if I was the one who actually made the error initially so I wasn't surprised when they let me know. They were really great about it and I don't think any error would have been made at all if I had looked carefully initially. It was still hard to let it go because it was still fairly priced in my opinion but it wasn't a good fit for me anymore.


----------



## Jon84

Ice83861 said:


> Ice83861---$95-$16918-160-SSR-Dec-160/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/15  passed 7/22!
> 
> All signed documents were sent to the broker on 6/13 which was a saturday, so i just assumed that they would be sent to ROFR on Monday 6/15, so it is possible that it was sent 6/13 to ROFR and not 6/15.


Exciting, we were notified 6/15 they were sent. Fingers crossed we're soon!


----------



## Liquidice

Another quiet day - are we back to just Tuesday / Wednesday approvals?  Was looking really positive late last week and early this week with approvals every day but I guess that was the exception not the rule.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cyberc1978---$145-$18125-125-VGF-Jun-0/19, 250/20, 125/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/7, passed 6/18

Just wanted to add that with the current fluctuations in the USD exchange rate I saved another $1,300 

That brings the total cost pp down to just shy of $135 Compared to what I was looking at earlier

Not a bad deal


----------



## jlnten17

JLNTEN17---$98-$16750-160-SSR-Dec-0/19, 302/20, 160/21, sent 7/21


----------



## Lorrie7249

Cyberc1978 said:


> Cyberc1978---$145-$18125-125-VGF-Jun-0/19, 250/20, 125/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/7, passed 6/18
> 
> Just wanted to add that with the current fluctuations in the USD exchange rate I saved another $1,300
> 
> That brings the total cost pp down to just shy of $135 Compared to what I was looking at earlier
> 
> Not a bad deal


wow!  how did you get this deal???
which site if i may ask


----------



## PaulW08

PaulW08---$148-$9992-60-CCV@WL-Dec-60/19, 120/20, 60/21- sent 7/24, passed 9/3

Fingers crossed we get to use those 2019 points, but not depending on them.


----------



## lovethesun12

Cyberc1978 said:


> Cyberc1978---$145-$18125-125-VGF-Jun-0/19, 250/20, 125/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/7, passed 6/18
> 
> Just wanted to add that with the current fluctuations in the USD exchange rate I saved another $1,300
> 
> That brings the total cost pp down to just shy of $135 Compared to what I was looking at earlier
> 
> Not a bad deal


Same happened to me! I'm waiting for a deposit to be charged to my cc and wish they would hurry up, lol


----------



## Cyberc1978

Lorrie7249 said:


> wow!  how did you get this deal???
> which site if i may ask


I got it from Fidelity


----------



## Cyberc1978

lovethesun12 said:


> Same happened to me! I'm waiting for a deposit to be charged to my cc and wish they would hurry up, lol


I actually waited around 14 days before sending the balance of my purchase as I could see the exchange rate was in a decline. I would have waited an additional 7-10 days but I’m getting close to my closing date. It might have saved me $500 more but time is not on my side.


----------



## Lorana

PaulW08 said:


> PaulW08---$148-$9992-60-CCV@WL-Dec-60/19, 120/20, 60/21- sent 7/24
> 
> Fingers crossed we get to use those 2019 points, but not depending on them.


Good luck!  I hope it's working out better for you than it does for me - had a similar loaded contract, except 100 points and Sep UY, and at the rate things are going, I will not have my points until sometime in October


----------



## lovethesun12

.


----------



## sethschroeder

lovethesun12 said:


> So this happened faster than I expected after the last one fell through, but here we are...please don't judge me
> 
> lovethesun12---$129-$14234-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 92/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 7/24



Where did you find this? What was it listed at? Thats a good deal IMO


----------



## CastAStone

lovethesun12 said:


> So this happened faster than I expected after the last one fell through, but here we are...please don't judge me
> 
> lovethesun12---$129-$14234-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 92/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 7/24


Good for you for being aggressive. Get what you want!!


----------



## lovethesun12

sethschroeder said:


> Where did you find this? What was it listed at? Thats a good deal IMO


It was fidelity. I thought they were going to counter a lot higher (and I really planned to walk away FTR, I swear, lol) but they didn't counter at all. 

I was running the numbers on waiting it out until later in 2020 but really I want to stay at Poly in 2021. If I wait longer that means I miss the booking window and would probably end up paying for a cash stay, which would just counter any savings I would have had. 

Also the exchange rate like a previous poster mentioned has me saving a lot more than I previously planned on which is nice =)


----------



## lovethesun12

CastAStone said:


> Good for you for being aggressive. Get what you want!!


I'm looking at the going rate for poly now based on this thread and it's basically my own average at this point, so I feel the study is now flawed for me, lol.

I *am* looking to add a teensy bit more, but this will be in the more distance future when we figure out if a 2021 trip is a go (crossing my fingers =).


----------



## lovethesun12

sethschroeder said:


> Where did you find this? What was it listed at? Thats a good deal IMO


Sorry I missed the second question, it was listed at $139


----------



## SG131

Paul Stupin said:


> Has anyone noticed that there is one particular resale sight, from which I purchased, by the way, that everyone who listens to the podcast knows, whose prices are consistently and considerably higher? There never appears to be a single good deal. Or am I wrong and its just my perception? Is it ok to even discuss this on these boards? If not, my apologies!


I’ve noticed the same thing. I’ve also noticed the advice given is a little skewed based on their price points instead of what we are seeing pass on this thread. For awhile it concerned me because some people seem to buy through them just based on the partnership and tend to significantly overpay, but if people buy without researching all their options it is what it is. All I can do is point people toward this thread if they do ask for advice. And stop watching that particular show.


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

SG131 said:


> I’ve noticed the same thing. I’ve also noticed the advice given is a little skewed based on their price points instead of what we are seeing pass on this thread. For awhile it concerned me because some people seem to buy through them just based on the partnership and tend to significantly overpay, but if people buy without researching all their options it is what it is. All I can do is point people toward this thread if they do ask for advice. And stop watching that particular show.



You guys could be referring to a different website but I think I know what you both mean.  I did notice that the Timeshare Store recently added a page for current price range though which seems pretty accurate: https://www.dvcstore.com/prices.htm
I like that you can quickly see all resort prices and it gives you a good idea of what contracts are actually selling for on their website.


----------



## Ruttangel

Prince John Robin Hood said:


> You guys could be referring to a different website but I think I know what you both mean.  I did notice that the Timeshare Store recently added a page for current price range though which seems pretty accurate: https://www.dvcstore.com/prices.htm
> I like that you can quickly see all resort prices and it gives you a good idea of what contracts are actually selling for on their website.


I find this site a bit on the high side so would look around for a saving on these prices


----------



## CastAStone

Prince John Robin Hood said:


> You guys could be referring to a different website but I think I know what you both mean.  I did notice that the Timeshare Store recently added a page for current price range though which seems pretty accurate: https://www.dvcstore.com/prices.htm
> I like that you can quickly see all resort prices and it gives you a good idea of what contracts are actually selling for on their website.


Yeah the lower ends of those ranges actually match what we’re seeing in this thread pretty well.


----------



## Washfamily

Washfamily---$108-$19074-160-AKV-Feb-90/19, 155/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/15


----------



## rstiv

Rstiv---$155-$26834-160-VGF-Jun-0/19, 188/20, 160/21- sent 7/24

first time buyer! Hope it goes through now the hard part waiting


----------



## poofyo101

rstiv said:


> Rstiv---$155-$26834-160-VGF-Jun-188/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/24
> 
> first time buyer! Hope it goes through now the hard part waiting


Not sure if those VGF 160 were banked from 2019 but if not they would be expired by now


----------



## rstiv

poofyo101 said:


> Not sure if those VGF 160 were banked from 2019 but if not they would be expired by now


Thanks for catching that it was late when i posted this. That is for 2020 points I just edited it.


----------



## RebelScum

Just agreed on a price with a seller of a 160 point BLT contract @ $130/pt with no current year points.  Will circle back with details when it is sent.


----------



## Lorana

RebelScum said:


> Just agreed on a price with a seller of a 160 point BLT contract @ $130/pt with no current year points.  Will circle back with details when it is sent.


Nice deal!!


----------



## Naglejen

First time DVC buyer (made an offer after having to cancel our trip), and I am so worried they are going to start taking contracts again!

Naglejen---$149-$11985-75-PVB-Oct-0/18, 6/19, 33/20, 75/21- sent 7/16


----------



## Cyberc1978

Naglejen said:


> First time DVC buyer (made an offer after having to cancel our trip), and I am so worried they are going to start taking contracts again!
> 
> Naglejen---$149-$11985-75-PVB-Oct-0/18, 6/19, 33/20, 75/21- sent 7/16



I wouldn’t be worried. currently all contracts passes. However at some points DVC will start taking contracts again, when that will be I don’t know, but my guesstimate is that they do when COVID-19 is under control in FL and park attendance is closer to normal. At that time DVC and Disney will have a bigger wallet as cash inflow is bigger and direct sales have most likely picked up too.


----------



## taylordemon

taylordemon---$135-$12845-90-PVB-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 7/23

First time buyer, fingers crossed, hopefully the wait won't be too terrible!


----------



## RyanWellhoefer

RyanWellhoefer- $135-$27705-200-PVB-April-0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 6/10
Still haven’t heard anything. Hoping this week! Day 46 for us.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

RyanWellhoefer said:


> RyanWellhoefer- $135-$27705-200-PVB-April-0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 6/10
> Still haven’t heard anything. Hoping this week! Day 46 for us.


Hope you hear tomorrow. Maybe they will work all week and get caught up more. Would love to hear we passed this week but have a feeling it will be another week.


----------



## prouddaddycdn

prouddaddycdn---$117-$12250-100-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 130/21, 100/22- sent 7/18

Swore back in 2017 when I bought my first resale contract that I would only buy direct from that point due to all the stress and time it took to actually get a contract finalized but here I am again jumping into resale.  This contract just met all our requirements so we had to jump on it.  Hopefully this one goes smoothly.


----------



## Madmavis

prouddaddycdn said:


> Prouddaddycdn - $117 - $11700-100-BWV-February-0/19, 0/20, 130/21- sent 7/18
> 
> Swore back in 2017 when I bought my first resale contract that I would only buy direct from that point due to all the stress and time it took to actually get a contract finalized but here I am again jumping into resale.  This contract just met all our requirements so we had to jump on it.  Hopefully this one goes smoothly.


Good luck!


----------



## Tianamama

Tianamama---$136-$14510-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/27. 

It took 68 days!!   I have no idea why it took so long. I checked in with my agent twice during the process and he contacted Disney each time, and I know that once they said that an addendum had to be made a few weeks ago. It sure was hard seeing many sent after me pass but I’m glad this part is done!!


----------



## RyanWellhoefer

RyanWellhoefer said:


> RyanWellhoefer- $135-$27705-200-PVB-April-0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 6/10
> Still haven’t heard anything. Hoping this week! Day 46 for us.



My wife informed me that we received an email from the title company. We have passed Right of First Refusal today!  Took 47 days! Glad to call Poly our new home!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Looks like they're working today.  I hope we hear of more dates!  I'm 6/23 so hoping to hear this week but probably will be next week.


----------



## brf5003

brf5003---$90-$9536-100-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27 

Just received word from the broker we passed ROFR!  Thanks again to everyone on this forum for all the helpful info!


----------



## lovin'fl

Just got word that these 2 passed ROFR. Waiting on the 3rd one. And waiting 2 weeks for closing docs.

lovin'fl (seller)---$80-$2227-25-HH-Aug-0/19, 25/20, 25/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27

lovin'fl (seller)---$80-$4767-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 24/20, 25/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27


----------



## EM Lawrence

Tianamama said:


> Tianamama---$136-$14510-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/27.
> 
> It took 68 days!!   I have no idea why it took so long. I checked in with my agent twice during the process and he contacted Disney each time, and I know that once they said that an addendum had to be made a few weeks ago. It sure was hard seeing many sent after me pass but I’m glad this part is done!!


This gives me hope.  I have a similar sized Poly contract sitting in ROFR that got sent 5/26 and I’ve also checked in with my agent twice to no avail.


----------



## EM Lawrence

I actually emailed my agent today and said that we can’t agree to an extension of the 90 day contract deadline.  We are at day 62 right now.  I’d hate to lose the contract, but we have to make a major financial decision before mid-August and our access to the cash to pay for this contract will close then.  We are not at all interested in financing. I really thought we would be closed by the end of July when I made the offer in late May.  Maybe we will hear this week and all will be well.


----------



## Liquidice

Happy to see that a few contracts passed today!  Seems unlikely, but I wonder if some contracts passed on Thurs/Fri as well but just were not disboards members.


----------



## smisale

also in waiting stage 
smisale--$95--16375.00--160/20--160/21---160/22-sent july20


----------



## Perryo

EM Lawrence said:


> I actually emailed my agent today and said that we can’t agree to an extension of the 90 day contract deadline.  We are at day 62 right now.  I’d hate to lose the contract, but we have to make a major financial decision before mid-August and our access to the cash to pay for this contract will close then.  We are not at all interested in financing. I really thought we would be closed by the end of July when I made the offer in late May.  Maybe we will hear this week and all will be well.


What are the ramifications of a closing not occurring on or prior to the closing date on the contract? 
Just curious because this Friday is the closing date on our 90 day contract and we have been waiting for closing documents for two weeks (after a 61 day ROFR wait). It is looking like we are not going to make it.


----------



## EM Lawrence

Perryo said:


> What are the ramifications of a closing not occurring on or prior to the closing date on the contract?
> Just curious because this Friday is the closing date on our 90 day contract and we have been waiting for closing documents for two weeks (after a 61 day ROFR wait). It is looking like we are not going to make it.


If the contract is not able to close in 90 days, I will get my deposit back and can back out of the sale. Which is not what I want, but I may have to do that.  If everyone agrees to extend the closing it would not be a problem.  But it can be an out if you need it.  You should read your contract to be sure exactly what it says.


----------



## CarpeDream71

EM Lawrence said:


> If the contract is not able to close in 90 days, I will get my deposit back and can back out of the sale. Which is not what I want, but I may have to do that.  If everyone agrees to extend the closing it would not be a problem.  But it can be an out if you need it.  You should read your contract to be sure exactly what it says.


My contract signed in mid-June was written by the agent to close in 120 days.  It is my first contract so I didn't realize then that 90 or even 60 was standard.  Guess the agent knew what was up. Lol.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Perryo said:


> What are the ramifications of a closing not occurring on or prior to the closing date on the contract?
> Just curious because this Friday is the closing date on our 90 day contract and we have been waiting for closing documents for two weeks (after a 61 day ROFR wait). It is looking like we are not going to make it.



We have a closing date of August 3rd in our contract and just found out we passed ROFR today (will update when I get a chance!) But our broker said that in the contract the title company reserves the right to extend the closing date if the finance department is slow to deliver estoppel. You may want to check your contract if this stipulation is included as well. It doesn’t matter to us as we will follow through with the purchase but the option to back out may not be so easy!


----------



## Pearlrear76

Pearlrear76---$98-$33595-330-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 330/21, 330/22- sent 6/4, passed 7/20


----------



## Pearlrear76

Pearlrear76---$98-$33595-330-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 330/21, 330/22- sent 6/4, passed 7/20
When should I expect to finally be able to log into DVC and book a stay?


----------



## lovethesun12

EM Lawrence said:


> If the contract is not able to close in 90 days, I will get my deposit back and can back out of the sale. Which is not what I want, but I may have to do that.  If everyone agrees to extend the closing it would not be a problem.  But it can be an out if you need it.  You should read your contract to be sure exactly what it says.





CarpeDream71 said:


> My contract signed in mid-June was written by the agent to close in 120 days.  It is my first contract so I didn't realize then that 90 or even 60 was standard.  Guess the agent knew what was up. Lol.


Yeah so because of this wait I can't believe I just backed out of a SECOND contract (first was due to an error in the paperwork) which I thought was a great deal . I'm sad but it was the right decision. I thought I did my research, but after checking the closing time thread and realizing you are looking at weeks for your membership and points with a closing date of 120 days I just couldn't do it. I realized the chance of having my points to book prior to 7 months out is pretty much non-existent, which means I probably wouldn't be able to book poly...which was the entire reason I was buying the contract now rather than waiting for (what I think might be) a steeper price drop over the year.

We are *really* determined to stay at poly during our next stay (if you couldn't tell) because I'm so sad I missed it this year. We already have two contracts gone to ROFR but I will have those in time to book the first half of our stay so I'm good with that and we can just use cash for the rest.

Guess I will be a lurker until I find out for sure if our summer 2021 trip is happening  If it's a go I plan to start looking again right away...if it isn't I'll be banking and waiting it out a little longer (hoping that doesn't happen =).


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Pearlrear76 said:


> Pearlrear76---$98-$33595-330-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 330/21, 330/22- sent 6/4, passed 7/20
> When should I expect to finally be able to log into DVC and book a stay?



You might want to check out this thread to see what people’s experiences currently are.

Personally, we passed ROFR on May 24th. The contract still hasn’t been loaded onto our account. And we are already members. Be prepared to wait!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

lovethesun12 said:


> Guess I will be a lurker until I find out for sure if our summer 2021 trip is happening  If it's a go I plan to start looking again right away...if it isn't I'll be banking and waiting it out a little longer (hoping that doesn't happen =).



So sorry to hear this!! You need more pixie dust tossed your way!! 

If you do have to bank, just think of what a GINORMOUS POLY TRIP that will be!!


----------



## Grant Circus

Grant Circus---$104-$12942-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/9
Grant Circus---$104-$12942-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/9

I'm new here - hope this looks right.  We have two identical contracts from the same seller, total 240 points.  We are bummed to still be waiting, but it looks like most others are in the same boat!


----------



## lovethesun12

ABE4DISNEY said:


> So sorry to hear this!! You need more pixie dust tossed your way!!
> 
> If you do have to bank, just think of what a GINORMOUS POLY TRIP that will be!!


Lapu Lapu all day long!!!


----------



## EM Lawrence

CarpeDream71 said:


> My contract signed in mid-June was written by the agent to close in 120 days.  It is my first contract so I didn't realize then that 90 or even 60 was standard.  Guess the agent knew what was up. Lol.


Yes, my agent did tell me that they've started writing 120 day contracts to account for the longer process.


----------



## ScubaCat

prouddaddycdn said:


> Prouddaddycdn - $117 - $11700-100-BWV-February-0/19, 0/20, 130/21- sent 7/18
> 
> Swore back in 2017 when I bought my first resale contract that I would only buy direct from that point due to all the stress and time it took to actually get a contract finalized but here I am again jumping into resale.  This contract just met all our requirements so we had to jump on it.  Hopefully this one goes smoothly.





smisale said:


> also in waiting stage
> smisale--$95--16375.00--160/20--160/21---160/22-sent july20


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list?


----------



## prouddaddycdn

Reformatted using your handy link - thanks!

prouddaddycdn---$117-$12250-100-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 130/21, 100/22- sent 7/18


----------



## EatMoreVeg

eatmoreveg---$97.5-$13043-120-SSR-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27


----------



## EatMoreVeg

If someone could just stop me, that would be great...

eatmoreveg---$120-$10160-80-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 96/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 7/14 
eatmoreveg---$130-$7348-50-AKV-Apr-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 7/24


----------



## Lorana

EatMoreVeg said:


> If someone could just stop me, that would be great...
> 
> eatmoreveg---$120-$10160-80-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 96/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 7/14
> eatmoreveg---$130-$7348-50-AKV-Apr-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 7/24


I am feeling the same way... if I knew how to stop myself, maybe I could help you!  LOL


----------



## linzjane88

EatMoreVeg said:


> eatmoreveg---$97.5-$13043-120-SSR-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27


Congrats on your contract and have to confess that I do a triple take on your username every time I see it (and then giggle at what I thought it said)


----------



## EatMoreVeg

linzjane88 said:


> Congrats on your contract and have to confess that I do a triple take on your username every time I see it (and then giggle at what I thought it said)



lol oh dear 

I mean, either could do a body good


----------



## Jon84

Woohooo!!  - Jon84---$100-$11367-100-SSR-Sep-12/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/15, passed 7/27   

Just this one to go now! - Jon84---$70-$4473-50-VB-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 7/22


----------



## blizzard

blizzard---$82-$13358-150-AUL-Aug-0/19, 16/20, 150/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/28

Was notified first thing this morning that we passed.  Now for the second round of waiting...


----------



## timff18

My broker just emailed me saying that they received all their ROFR's back from 6/16 and prior (except for anything sent on 6/3 and 6/12 - he is currently looking into the reason behind this).  We are 6/17, so we should hear back soon!


----------



## bookwormde

Pearlrear76 said:


> Pearlrear76---$98-$33595-330-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 330/21, 330/22- sent 6/4, passed 7/20
> When should I expect to finally be able to log into DVC and book a stay?


misread disregard


----------



## ColinBlair

55 days of waiting for ROFR and counting.


----------



## ahward

ahward---$107-$15535-140-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 6/16, passed 7/28
Wahoo!!!! Turns out I was a day off when this was sent we got the confirmation through earlier!! Just the long wait on closing now!


----------



## BestAunt

what is an appropriate amount of time for sellers to return signed contracts before expressing concern?
i returned my paperwork last tuesday (3 hours after i received them).  on Friday, i asked to be notified when the contracts went to Disney so i can start my ROFR countdown.  was notified that seller hadn't returned paper work yet, and they would let me know when that happened.  Don't want to keep bugging them, and maybe a week if reasonable. advice??


----------



## ohmyminnie

I just signed two resale contracts in the past month, as a buyer.  They were from two different companies, and both were signed by me and the sellers within 12 hours, and submitted for ROFR  within 24.   Your wait seems unusual.  I would think about contacting he broker again.  Maybe he could tell them you need to have a response by the next day or you will be considering walking away from the deal?


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Silly question... I know that ROFR stands for "Right of First Refusal" and I understand what that means.  

But when actually pronouncing it out loud, do you spell out the letters?   Are Oh Eff Are? 

Or do you treat it like an acronym and say it like it's a word?   Row-fur? 

Or do you just always say "Right of First Refusal" to avoid this nonsense altogether?


----------



## ZoneTEN

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Silly question... I know that ROFR stands for "Right of First Refusal" and I understand what that means.
> 
> But when actually pronouncing it out loud, do you spell out the letters?   Are Oh Eff Are?
> 
> Or do you treat it like an acronym and say it like it's a word?   Row-fur?
> 
> Or do you just always say "Right of First Refusal" to avoid this nonsense altogether?


I go with Row-Fur.


----------



## BestAunt

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Silly question... I know that ROFR stands for "Right of First Refusal" and I understand what that means.
> 
> But when actually pronouncing it out loud, do you spell out the letters?   Are Oh Eff Are?
> 
> Or do you treat it like an acronym and say it like it's a word?   Row-fur?
> 
> Or do you just always say "Right of First Refusal" to avoid this nonsense altogether?


i also say the whole thing but tend to mix up the order of the words.  First right of refusal rolls off the tongue better.


----------



## Lorana

BestAunt said:


> what is an appropriate amount of time for sellers to return signed contracts before expressing concern?
> i returned my paperwork last tuesday (3 hours after i received them).  on Friday, i asked to be notified when the contracts went to Disney so i can start my ROFR countdown.  was notified that seller hadn't returned paper work yet, and they would let me know when that happened.  Don't want to keep bugging them, and maybe a week if reasonable. advice??


The initial contract usually has a date by which the initial contract has to be returned - most contracts it's somewhere between 7-10 days.  I think a work week (5 business days) is very reasonable to check up again.  For the first 4 resale contracts I did, I had them sent to ROFR within 24 hours, but my last several, the sellers took up to a week to return the initial contract to send to ROFR, and then similarly for returning closing docs to send off to Disney to get me into the system...


----------



## CarpeDream71

BestAunt said:


> what is an appropriate amount of time for sellers to return signed contracts before expressing concern?
> i returned my paperwork last tuesday (3 hours after i received them).  on Friday, i asked to be notified when the contracts went to Disney so i can start my ROFR countdown.  was notified that seller hadn't returned paper work yet, and they would let me know when that happened.  Don't want to keep bugging them, and maybe a week if reasonable. advice??


Take a peek at your contract.  It should have the date by which sellers need to sign.  Mine was 7 days.  I contacted the broker after 5 and they told me the seller had not yet signed, but when I received the signed contracts, the seller had it dated that they had signed on Day 3.  Not sure whom to believe there, but of course, I just let it go.  Day 3, Day 5, Day 7 - matters to us, but not really much to brokers...


----------



## CarpeDream71

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Silly question... I know that ROFR stands for "Right of First Refusal" and I understand what that means.
> 
> But when actually pronouncing it out loud, do you spell out the letters?   Are Oh Eff Are?
> 
> Or do you treat it like an acronym and say it like it's a word?   Row-fur?
> 
> Or do you just always say "Right of First Refusal" to avoid this nonsense altogether?


I ❤❤❤❤❤ this question as a court reporter, a copy editor, and all-around "grammar nerd." I am also sending a high-five for your apt usage of "altogether."  

I have no idea, in all actuality, but I have been saying row-fur - for 41 days now!!!  It has to be tomorrow.  42 is always the answer!


----------



## lovin'fl

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Silly question... I know that ROFR stands for "Right of First Refusal" and I understand what that means.
> 
> But when actually pronouncing it out loud, do you spell out the letters?   Are Oh Eff Are?
> 
> Or do you treat it like an acronym and say it like it's a word?   Row-fur?
> 
> Or do you just always say "Right of First Refusal" to avoid this nonsense altogether?


I say ROFR...are-oh-eff-are. Since 2006.


----------



## timff18

timff18---$140-$24877-165-PVB-Mar-165/19, 165/20, 165/21, 165/22- sent 6/17, passed 7/28

Woo hoo!!


----------



## kevtlas

Finally...

kevtlas---$85-$28356-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 600/20, 300/21- sent 5/27, passed 7/27


----------



## Wedway88

Wedway88---$68-$11642-150-HH-Mar-0/19, 57/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent-7/31


----------



## nref2882

nref2882---$160-$12179-70-PVB-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 69/20, 70/21- sent 7/28


----------



## E2ME2

kevtlas said:


> Finally...
> 
> kevtlas---$85-$28356-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 600/20, 300/21- sent 5/27, passed 7/27


Great Price for SSR!


----------



## CastAStone

Thought I'd share some things I found digging through the Orange County information to see what people are actually paying for BCV contracts.

74 BCV contracts recorded since 4/1, excluding direct sales.

6 ROFR'd. All 6 seem to be from before the closure and just filed late. Prices ranged from $77-$111.

Of the other 68, I was able to match 8 to a contract in this or a recent ROFR thread. All 8 were among the 28 lowest priced contracts, including the 3rd cheapest, 6th cheapest, 12th cheapest, and 2 tied for 15th cheapest. 

The lowest price that Disney didn't take was $92. This appeared to come through after the parks closed. Another went for $99.5.

The highest price was $196 for a 50 pointer. 

Excluding ROFR'd contracts, the average contract sold for $142, while the average point went for $138 (DVC Resale market lists their average for Apr-Jun as $141, $144, and $144, while DVCStore lists a range of $135-145)

Separately, I pulled all contracts for all WDW DVC resorts posted since 6/22 (when direct sales reopened) with a grantee of Disney. I found a few ROFRs but most of them appeared to be stragglers from March, while the others were unclear. Mostly foreclosures and a few that as best as I could tell were people literally giving the deed back to Disney (!!!).


----------



## lovin'fl

3rd contract passed too...woo hoo. 

lovin'fl (seller)---$85-$4935-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 20/20, 50/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/28


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

CastAStone said:


> Of the other 68, I was able to match 8 to a contract in this or a recent ROFR thread. All 8 were among the 28 lowest priced contracts, including the 3rd cheapest, 6th cheapest, 12th cheapest, and 2 tied for 15th cheapest.



Happy to be a part of some of the lowest priced contracts!


----------



## CarpeDream71

Just heard this morning that I passed RoRF!  I am one step closer to becoming a DVC Owner!  

Dear Pangyal, I have updated the string.  The original one I posted while waiting was incorrect.  (So sorry!  Newbie here, and I didn't quite understand all the terms.  This one is correct!)  Thank you so much for all you do!

And Best of Luck to everyone waiting!     (I passed on Day 42 - go figure...)

CarpeDream71---$156-$8526-50-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 64/21, 50/22- sent 6/17, passed 7/29


----------



## SG131

CastAStone said:


> Thought I'd share some things I found digging through the Orange County information to see what people are actually paying for BCV contracts.
> 
> 74 BCV contracts recorded since 4/1, excluding direct sales.
> 
> 6 ROFR'd. All 6 seem to be from before the closure and just filed late. Prices ranged from $77-$111.
> 
> Of the other 68, I was able to match 8 to a contract in this or a recent ROFR thread. All 8 were among the 28 lowest priced contracts, including the 3rd cheapest, 6th cheapest, 12th cheapest, and 2 tied for 15th cheapest.
> 
> The lowest price that Disney didn't take was $92. This appeared to come through after the parks closed. Another went for $99.5.
> 
> The highest price was $196 for a 50 pointer.
> 
> Excluding ROFR'd contracts, the average contract sold for $142, while the average point went for $138 (DVC Resale market lists their average for Apr-Jun as $141, $144, and $144, while DVCStore lists a range of $135-145)
> 
> Separately, I pulled all contracts for all WDW DVC resorts posted since 6/22 (when direct sales reopened) with a grantee of Disney. I found a few ROFRs but most of them appeared to be stragglers from March, while the others were unclear. Mostly foreclosures and a few that as best as I could tell were people literally giving the deed back to Disney (!!!).


That is really interesting to see.  This thread was so helpful for me to get a good price on my BLT contract last year without getting it taken.  It really helps create an informed buyer.


----------



## ZoneTEN

ZoneTEN---$170-$9348-50-BCV-Jun-0/19, 98/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/29


----------



## Zortrium

Zortrium---$135-$21057-150-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 176/21, 150/22- sent 7/29


----------



## poptarttocool

Poptarttocool---$150-$16310-100-PVB-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/3, passed 7/17


----------



## Liquidice

CastAStone said:


> Thought I'd share some things I found digging through the Orange County information to see what people are actually paying for BCV contracts.
> 
> 74 BCV contracts recorded since 4/1, excluding direct sales.
> 
> 6 ROFR'd. All 6 seem to be from before the closure and just filed late. Prices ranged from $77-$111.
> 
> Of the other 68, I was able to match 8 to a contract in this or a recent ROFR thread. All 8 were among the 28 lowest priced contracts, including the 3rd cheapest, 6th cheapest, 12th cheapest, and 2 tied for 15th cheapest.
> 
> The lowest price that Disney didn't take was $92. This appeared to come through after the parks closed. Another went for $99.5.
> 
> The highest price was $196 for a 50 pointer.
> 
> Excluding ROFR'd contracts, the average contract sold for $142, while the average point went for $138 (DVC Resale market lists their average for Apr-Jun as $141, $144, and $144, while DVCStore lists a range of $135-145)
> 
> Separately, I pulled all contracts for all WDW DVC resorts posted since 6/22 (when direct sales reopened) with a grantee of Disney. I found a few ROFRs but most of them appeared to be stragglers from March, while the others were unclear. Mostly foreclosures and a few that as best as I could tell were people literally giving the deed back to Disney (!!!).



Wow, I wish I was able to score BCV for $92 ... That is amazing.  I thought I did well at $125 

Were the contracts in the lower price range for many more points?  Like $92 for 500 points or something?


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$99-$11173-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/16, passed 7/29

First of two!


----------



## jomik1

Please add me to the group.  Waiting "sort of" patiently!

jomik1---$88-$36256-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 281/21, 400/22- sent 7/16


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$105-$3419-25-SSR-Jun-0/19, 42/20, 25/21- sent 7/14


----------



## 3ZrWe

ZoneTEN said:


> ZoneTEN---$170-$9348-50-BCV-Jun-0/19, 98/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/29


Congratulations! SO EXCITING to see 6/18!! My contract is only 3 days behind.


----------



## ColinBlair

Yesterday I received an email saying it should have passed by now, they are checking with Disney, and hopefully it will pass next week. I posted the "55 Days and counting" message to let everyone know I hadn't just forgotten to update.

Today:
ColinBlair---$180-$5758-28-VGF-Apr-0/19, 28/20, 28/21, 28/22- sent 6/3, passed 7/29


----------



## tikigrl

tikigrl---$140-$31570-220-BLT-Sep-142/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 6/19, passed 7/29 
WOO HOO!  So excited!  Now for the next wait....


----------



## Naglejen

Nagejen---$130-$8118-55-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 69/21, 55/22-Close 12/20,pay 21MF- sent 7/28

not sure if my note makes sense - because it will close after 12/4, I have to add the MF for 2021 now


----------



## WanderlustinFP

WanderlustinFP—-$160-$30731-180-VGF-Dec-51/19, 360/20, 180/21, 180/21-sent 6/23, passed 7/29 

This is our one and only contract!! Thank you so much to everyone on this board!

Disney, here we come!! Ok, maybe next year!


----------



## chicagoshannon

WanderlustinFP said:


> WanderlustinFP—-$160-$30731-180-VGF-Dec-51/19, 360/20, 180/21, 180/21-sent 6/23, passed 7/29
> 
> This is our one and only contract!! Thank you so much to everyone on this board!
> 
> Disney, here we come!! Ok, maybe next year!


ooh 6/23 that's my date!  Hopefully I'll hear something soon.


----------



## Liquidice

WanderlustinFP said:


> WanderlustinFP—-$160-$30731-180-VGF-Dec-51/19, 360/20, 180/21, 180/21-sent 6/23, passed 7/29
> 
> This is our one and only contract!! Thank you so much to everyone on this board!
> 
> Disney, here we come!! Ok, maybe next year!



Congrats!  Wow 36 days is the lowest turn around time we've seen recently I think!


----------



## ZoneTEN

3ZrWe said:


> Congratulations! SO EXCITING to see 6/18!! My contract is only 3 days behind.


Thanks! Your time is coming!


----------



## John Purcell

CastAStone said:


> Thought I'd share some things I found digging through the Orange County information to see what people are actually paying for BCV contracts.
> 
> 74 BCV contracts recorded since 4/1, excluding direct sales.
> 
> 6 ROFR'd. All 6 seem to be from before the closure and just filed late. Prices ranged from $77-$111.
> 
> Of the other 68, I was able to match 8 to a contract in this or a recent ROFR thread. All 8 were among the 28 lowest priced contracts, including the 3rd cheapest, 6th cheapest, 12th cheapest, and 2 tied for 15th cheapest.
> 
> The lowest price that Disney didn't take was $92. This appeared to come through after the parks closed. Another went for $99.5.
> 
> The highest price was $196 for a 50 pointer.
> 
> Excluding ROFR'd contracts, the average contract sold for $142, while the average point went for $138 (DVC Resale market lists their average for Apr-Jun as $141, $144, and $144, while DVCStore lists a range of $135-145)
> 
> Separately, I pulled all contracts for all WDW DVC resorts posted since 6/22 (when direct sales reopened) with a grantee of Disney. I found a few ROFRs but most of them appeared to be stragglers from March, while the others were unclear. Mostly foreclosures and a few that as best as I could tell were people literally giving the deed back to Disney (!!!).



The six that you categorized as ROFR, they’re not foreclosures bought by DVD from Palm Financial, right?  Just curious..


----------



## CastAStone

John Purcell said:


> The six that you categorized as ROFR, they’re not foreclosures bought by DVD from Palm Financial, right?  Just curious..


I am fairly certain they are ROFRs. Foreclosures mention foreclosure on the deed.


----------



## andyc83

whoop!  Love seeing 6/23... Mine is 6/30!


----------



## jimmyg0322

Disney just waived ROFR for our 100 pt VGF contract at $155 pp.  Submitted on June 23 so about 36 day turnaround for us.


----------



## LadybugsMum

jimmyg0322 said:


> Submitted on June 23 so about 36 day turnaround for us.



This is giving me hope as mine was sent on 6/29. (had to edit the date)


----------



## Liquidice

CastAStone said:


> I am fairly certain they are ROFRs. Foreclosures mention foreclosure on the deed.



How do I get the Price and # of points from the taxes paid / % of a unit?  Feel free to PM me if you prefer rather than clogging up the thread with math


----------



## CastAStone

Liquidice said:


> How do I get the Price and # of points from the taxes paid / % of a unit?  Feel free to PM me if you prefer rather than clogging up the thread with math


Price is easy, just divide the document deed tax by 0.007.

Points are harder. If you can find another deed with the same unit that lists the points (it may say something like "0.1565% of Unit 3A. This is represented by 100 vacation points") than you can figure out the math pretty easily. 

If you can't find another deed for that unit at that resort, you need to figure out what that unit is made up of in terms of rooms. To do that, you'd look up the condo drawing for the resort on the Orange County Recorder site, look at what the unit is made out of (for example, a 2 Bedroom + 2 Studios, or 4 2 Bedroom units), and then keep looking at other contracts to figure out what each of those unit types is worth in terms of points. 

So for example, at Beach Club I found a contract that listed .7331% of unit 22 as being worth 250 points. I saw that Unit 22 was made of 2 2 bedrooms. 
So 250 / .007331 = 34102, so Unit 22 has 34,102 points assigned to it. So then each of its Two 2 Bedroom units is worth 17,051 (34,102 / 2). That will be true (within a couple points) for all 2 Bedrooms at Beach Club. If you look up a few different contracts, you can figure out what each room type is worth, for Beach Club a 1BR is ~11,430 and a studio is ~5,750. 

With that information, you can calculate the total points for the unit you care about. Then multiply that times the percentage in the contract to get the total points.

If that doesn't make sense feel free to PM me.


----------



## _Iowa_

Passed ROFR on 350 points at SSR. $88/point. One more contract out, but that's 300 @ $90/point so I'm assuming we'll pass that one.


----------



## LadybugsMum

_Iowa_ said:


> Passed ROFR on 350 points at SSR. $88/point. One more contract out, but that's 300 @ $90/point so I'm assuming we'll pass that one.



When was yours sent?


----------



## _Iowa_

LadybugsMum said:


> When was yours sent?


June 15th. 43 days (came through yesterday).


----------



## Liquidice

CastAStone said:


> Price is easy, just divide the document deed tax by 0.007.
> 
> Points are harder. If you can find another deed with the same unit that lists the points (it may say something like "0.1565% of Unit 3A. This is represented by 100 vacation points") than you can figure out the math pretty easily.
> 
> If you can't find another deed for that unit at that resort, you need to figure out what that unit is made up of in terms of rooms. To do that, you'd look up the condo drawing for the resort on the Orange County Recorder site, look at what the unit is made out of (for example, a 2 Bedroom + 2 Studios, or 4 2 Bedroom units), and then keep looking at other contracts to figure out what each of those unit types is worth in terms of points.
> 
> So for example, at Beach Club I found a contract that listed .7331% of unit 22 as being worth 250 points. I saw that Unit 22 was made of 2 2 bedrooms.
> So 250 / .007331 = 34102, so Unit 22 has 34,102 points assigned to it. So then each of its Two 2 Bedroom units is worth 17,051 (34,102 / 2). That will be true (within a couple points) for all 2 Bedrooms at Beach Club. If you look up a few different contracts, you can figure out what each room type is worth, for Beach Club a 1BR is ~11,430 and a studio is ~5,750.
> 
> With that information, you can calculate the total points for the unit you care about. Then multiply that times the percentage in the contract to get the total points.
> 
> If that doesn't make sense feel free to PM me.



Thanks, makes sense!  I was looking through a few that showed the Points and the total Price, so they were easy to calculate - I didn't know you could calculate the ones without this information too so appreciate the info


----------



## Lesserlion

Lesserlion---$110-$23408-200-AKV-Apr-0/19, 97/20, 200/21- sent 6/15, passed 7/28


----------



## 3ZrWe

ZoneTEN said:


> Thanks! Your time is coming!



Today is the day!! Just got the email about passing ROFR and can hardly believe it! So happy to be first time DVC owners at VGF. YAY!!

3ZrWe---$145-$15731-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 151/20, 100/21-sent 6/22, passed 7/29 (38 days)


----------



## WanderlustinFP

chicagoshannon said:


> ooh 6/23 that's my date!  Hopefully I'll hear something soon.



Hopefully you will hear back soon! I didn’t expect mine to pass so soon!


----------



## 3ZrWe

Congrats to everyone who passed today and lots of luck to those still waiting! ROFR definitely seems to be speeding up, let’s hope the rest of the process is too. Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## 3ZrWe

WanderlustinFP said:


> WanderlustinFP—-$160-$30731-180-VGF-Dec-51/19, 360/20, 180/21, 180/21-sent 6/23, passed 7/29
> 
> This is our one and only contract!! Thank you so much to everyone on this board!
> 
> Disney, here we come!! Ok, maybe next year!


Same here! Welcome home!!


----------



## ZoneTEN

3ZrWe said:


> Today is the day!! Just got the email about passing ROFR and can hardly believe it! So happy to be first time DVC owners at VGF. YAY!!
> 
> 3ZrWe---$145-$15731-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 151/20, 100/21-sent 6/22, passed 7/29 (38 days)


CONGRATULATIONS! 
First Timers,how exciting. Welcome Home!


----------



## Domique

Domique---$152-$13196-80-BLT-Feb-29/19, 80/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 6/25, passed 7/29/20
Whoo-hoo!!!
That was quicker than I had anticipated 

I looked back and my original post was not correct Domique---$152-$13196-80-BLT-Feb-1/19, 109/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 6/25
Im not sure how I messed it up but the "passed" post has the correct information. Sorry!


----------



## WanderlustinFP

Seems like Disney passed all of the VGF contracts today.


----------



## 3ZrWe

ZoneTEN said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!
> First Timers,how exciting. Welcome Home!


Aww, thank you! Still have a bit to go but feel so indescribably happy to be a member and own a piece of the magic!!

I’ve also been eagerly waiting to use that dancing banana emoji. HA!


----------



## IAmYourFather

IAmYourFather---$97-$21775-220-AKV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 192/21, 220/22-Seller pays MF on 28 points from '21- sent 6/18, passed 7/29


----------



## ScubaCat

IAmYourFather said:


> IAmYourFather---$97-$21775-220-AKV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 192/21, 220/22-Seller pays MF on 28 points from '21- sent 6/18, passed 7/29


Nice, love the username. I know what movie that's from!!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Second time's a charm! (2nd contract during Covid to pass!!)



ABE4DISNEY---$100-$10953-103-OKW(E)-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 103/21- sent 6/17, passed 7/30


----------



## AaronEuth

AaronEuth---$100-$11464-110-OKW(E)-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 110/21-+ 195/Admin Fee- sent 6/23

Passed 7/30


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

Just got home this morning from 4 nights at AKV (our first ever DVC stay), and received an email from www.DVCStore.com that we passed.

T-i-double-guh-er---$165-$9126-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/25, passed 7/30


----------



## chicagoshannon

chicagoshannon---$95-$16908-160-SSR-Oct-31/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/22, passed 7/30

The email said to expect closing documents in 3-4 WEEKS!


----------



## RebelScum

RebelScum said:


> Just agreed on a price with a seller of a 160 point BLT contract @ $130/pt with no current year points.  Will circle back with details when it is sent.


----------



## RebelScum

My contract was sent to Disney today for ROFR. . . Details below:

RebelScum---$130-$20931-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 85/21, 160/22-$494 credit @ close- sent 7/30


----------



## Tia10877

Tia10877---$113-$11815-100-AKV-Aug-0/19, 2/20, 100/21- sent 6/30

My first contract, waiting is horrible!

Passed Aug 6th!


----------



## andyc83

Tia10877 said:


> Tia10877---$113-$11815-100-AKV-Aug-0/19, 2/20, 100/21- sent 6/30
> 
> My first contract, waiting is horrible!


I'm 6/30 as well!  I've been happy seeing these 6/25 - hopefully next week!


----------



## Rustygirl84

Sadly my broker today said that they are getting contracts back that are 55 days out. I am on day 43 so it looks like it will be at least another 12 days. I was getting so excited seeing all of the dates after mine passing. This wait is just the start of another long wait after ROFR


----------



## Tia10877

andyc83 said:


> I'm 6/30 as well!  I've been happy seeing these 6/25 - hopefully next week!


I messaged my broker and he said he just received approvals through 7/25 yesterday so he would expect to see a result soon.  Also said he has not seen any taken this month, so that helped calm my nerves.


----------



## andyc83

Tia10877 said:


> I messaged my broker and he said he just received approvals through 7/25 yesterday so he would expect to see a result soon.  Also said he has not seen any taken this month, so that helped calm my nerves.


Don't believe any have been taken since like 3/21/20 ish!


----------



## TonyCnLV

TonyCnLV---$81-$4050-50-HHI-FEB-0/19, 6/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/25 passed on 7/30!


----------



## ZoneTEN

Tia10877 said:


> Tia10877---$113-$11815-100-AKV-Aug-0/19, 2/20, 100/21- sent 6/30
> 
> My first contract, waiting is horrible!


Yes, it is. And it doesn't get easier on the 2nd contract. Or the 3rd, or the...


----------



## EM Lawrence

FINALLY!!!

EM Lawrence---$135-$16885-115-PVB-Aug-115/19, 230/20, 115/21, 115/22- sent 5/26, passed 7/30


----------



## CastAStone

EM Lawrence said:


> FINALLY!!!
> 
> EM Lawrence---$135-$16885-115-PVB-Aug-115/19, 230/20, 115/21, 115/22- sent 5/26, passed 7/30


Yay!! Congratulations and positive thoughts for a quick closing/recording/points loading


----------



## Kickstart

First time (potential) owner!:
Kickstart---$123-$26776-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 204/20, 200/21- sent 7/30

Buyer will bank 2020 points... so maybe it should be?:
*Kickstart---$123-$26776-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 400/21- sent 7/30 *

I'm paying 2020 fees.

I was putting in low offers and got a bite.  Hopefully ROFR is still on pause for the next two months.
Now I just need to be patient for the next 8 to 11 weeks.... that will be hard to do


----------



## ScubaCat

TonyCnLV said:


> TonyCnLV---$81-$4050-50-HHI-FEB-0/19, 6/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/25 passed on 7/30!


Congrats! Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list? (you got it pretty close... Impressive! )


----------



## kevtlas

ScubaCat said:


> Nice, love the username. I know what movie that's from!!


Tommy Boy?


----------



## kevtlas

EM Lawrence said:


> FINALLY!!!
> 
> EM Lawrence---$135-$16885-115-PVB-Aug-115/19, 230/20, 115/21, 115/22- sent 5/26, passed 7/30


I just wanted to write and ask if you heard back yet. You were a day before me and I finally heard this week as well.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Cowgirl_Jessie--- $63-$9919-150-HH-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 282/21, 150/22- sent 7/31

Big shout out to the group on thoughts on lowball offers and where are prices headed strings!  

Wahoo! 

It took a few offers; however, it just felt that this reflected where prices should currently be for this contract and current environment.  Using the refund from our cancelled March and then October trips makes it a little easier not to be headed there soon.  Just a little though.  LOL.


----------



## smisale

Just wondering why. some close in month and half and others. take over 3 months. I haven't waited  long put. mine in mid July just hoping sooner then later


----------



## Liquidice

smisale said:


> Just wondering why. some close in month and half and others. take over 3 months. I haven't waited  long put. mine in mid July just hoping sooner then later



In some cases, there are errors in the paperwork and they get sent back and need to be updated.  For example, lets say the sellers indicate that they have 100 points in 2020, 100 in 2021 and 100 in 2022 - and then when Disney checks it, it is 0 in 2020 - then the paperwork gets kicked back to fix it.

The buyer may not even get notified about it if the error or change is not something they need to approve (in the case of points being different they would find out) - but it could be a more simple clerical error that wouldn't require the buyer's approval.

I'm sure there are other reasons that may cause a delay in paperwork - it could be as simple as it getting "lost in the shuffle" of paperwork (do they use hardcopy for this stuff?), and while it seems like batches of ROFR approvals are going through around the same time, maybe one or two get missed and then get found later and approved.  Just guessing on this last part here 

BTW - Looks like no approvals today again.  So we had approvals Mon-Thurs this week - but none on Friday.  Interesting to see how things are going as I wait (im)patiently for my contract to be approved!


----------



## TexasEric

The long waiting time makes me thing that maybe they need to offer a ROFR fast pass?


----------



## AaronEuth

They do, it's roughly a 60 to 80 dollar a point upcharge though.


----------



## smisale

don't know which wait was longer ROFR or the line up for pandora when it first opened


----------



## TexasEric

TexasEric said:


> The long waiting time makes me thing that maybe they need to offer a ROFR fast pass?


Found it...


----------



## Kenito

Kenito---$195-$63136-320-VGC-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21- sent 7/31

I promised myself....no more contracts.  Then this showed up in one of the daily broker emails, in my use year, and all reason went out the window.  I wish I could have gotten it for less (was only able to bring it down $5 a point).  Most importantly, I am now unsubscribed from all broker lists....forever!


----------



## tweetykl

Kenito said:


> Kenito---$195-$63136-320-VGC-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21- sent 7/31
> 
> I promised myself....no more contracts.  Then this showed up in one of the daily broker emails, in my use year, and all reason went out the window.  I wish I could have gotten it for less (was only able to bring it down $5 a point).  Most importantly, I am now unsubscribed from all broker lists....forever!


That is a good price.


----------



## GetMeOnSpaceMtn

TexasEric said:


> Found it...
> 
> View attachment 515210


It’s a total waste of paper, printers, it’s less efficient etc etc but I miss these damn little things


----------



## pirate33

pirate33---$145-$22863-150-VGF-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 150/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/20


----------



## sethschroeder

Man VGF getting down there in price.


----------



## andyc83

6/30 submission here.  Hoping this is the week!!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

andyc83 said:


> 6/30 submission here.  Hoping this is the week!!!


 6/29 and hoping for this week too.


----------



## Hopfather28

andyc83 said:


> 6/30 submission here.  Hoping this is the week!!!


Nothing says fun like passing ROFR and then heading to the months long purgatory known as waiting for your contract from Disney. Haha. Good luck passing this week.


----------



## andyc83

Hopfather28 said:


> Nothing says fun like passing ROFR and then heading to the months long purgatory known as waiting for your contract from Disney. Haha. Good luck passing this week.


Hey!  I'll just be happy to know it has passed ROFR!  But yes.... the wait is nowhere close to over.  ;(


----------



## evenstephen

Based on previous comments, I was expecting to wait another week or so for news.  I was delighted to see it come through on my last day of a WDW vacation!

evenstephen---$139-$21640-150-PVB-Feb-0/19, 8/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/26, passed 7/30


----------



## Lorana

Hopfather28 said:


> Nothing says fun like passing ROFR and then heading to the months long purgatory known as waiting for your contract from Disney. Haha. Good luck passing this week.


Once upon a time, ROFR was the longest part of the wait...


----------



## 3ZrWe

TexasEric said:


> Found it...
> 
> View attachment 515210


Love this! I passed ROFR last week but after being on here for so long I am having withdrawal not checking this thread every 5 mins! Is this how people get addonitis and end up bidding on another contract?


----------



## Lorana

3ZrWe said:


> Love this! I passed ROFR last week but after being on here for so long I am having withdrawal not checking this thread every 5 mins! Is this how people get addonitis and end up bidding on another contract?


Yes.


----------



## 3ZrWe

Lorana said:


> Once upon a time, ROFR was the longest part of the wait...


I was watching a video on YouTube.com about DVC and the person said “a few days after you close on your resale contract, you’ll receive an activation code to set up your account.” A few days?!


----------



## 3ZrWe

Lorana said:


> Yes.


“I will not check the resale sites... I will not check the resale sites...”


----------



## Deeleebaker

30 days today. I keep checking the sites, but I swear I’m going to wait until after my first trip to buy more.

Im still hoping I will be able to sleep somewhere in Feb 2021.


----------



## sethschroeder

Deeleebaker said:


> 30 days today. I keep checking the sites, but I swear I’m going to wait until after my first trip to buy more.
> 
> Im still hoping I will be able to sleep somewhere in Feb 2021.



People will be cancelling trips through the winter. So rooms will keep coming up likely more so than normal. So I think you will be fine. You might not get your top choices though.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Deeleebaker said:


> 30 days today. I keep checking the sites, but I swear I’m going to wait until after my first trip to buy more.
> 
> Im still hoping I will be able to sleep somewhere in Feb 2021.


We are too.  We passed last week and are hoping for a stay early Feb.  Might do last week of Jan cause there seems to be more available currently.  Gonna be at least another 30 days til we can book though (maybe more).


----------



## Jessi10722

evenstephen said:


> Based on previous comments, I was expecting to wait another week or so for news.  I was delighted to see it come through on my last day of a WDW vacation!
> 
> evenstephen---$139-$21640-150-PVB-Feb-0/19, 8/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/26, passed 7/30


This makes me excited! We sent ours on 6/26. Hoping we find out this week!


----------



## John Purcell

Lorana said:


> Once upon a time, ROFR was the longest part of the wait...



I passed ROFR in mid to late June after almost 50 days. I sent my docs and bank check back THREE weeks ago (after waiting about 3 weeks for Estoppel), only to hear that the buyer’s on vacation and hasn’t signed. Once they sign / close it’s another ~8 weeks....  

Worst process ever... glad I bought a contract with no 2020 points.


----------



## becauseimnew

John Purcell said:


> I passed ROFR in mid to late June after almost 50 days. I sent my docs and bank check back THREE weeks ago (after waiting about 3 weeks for Estoppel), only to hear that the buyer’s on vacation and hasn’t signed. Once they sign / close it’s another ~8 weeks....
> 
> Worst process ever... glad I bought a contract with no 2020 points.


oh wow! 

At what point does the seller get their money?


----------



## John Purcell

becauseimnew said:


> oh wow!
> 
> At what point does the seller get their money?



Great question. When they sign and filed by OC comptroller, but my question is why the drama in all this??, it’s been 3+ weeks for a signature (and typically I have more free time on vacation).  

It could be a cold feet situation I think..


----------



## poofyo101

John Purcell said:


> I passed ROFR in mid to late June after almost 50 days. I sent my docs and bank check back THREE weeks ago (after waiting about 3 weeks for Estoppel), only to hear that the buyer’s on vacation and hasn’t signed. Once they sign / close it’s another ~8 weeks....
> 
> Worst process ever... glad I bought a contract with no 2020 points.


I passed ROFR in FEB and sellers could not get a notary....still have not been able to. still waiting.


----------



## andeesings

poofyo101 said:


> I passed ROFR in FEB and sellers could not get a notary....still have not been able to. still waiting.


GET OUT, they still can't get a notary?? From FEBRUARY? Are they international sellers?


----------



## kucanhead

John Purcell said:


> I passed ROFR in mid to late June after almost 50 days. I sent my docs and bank check back THREE weeks ago (after waiting about 3 weeks for Estoppel), only to hear that the buyer’s on vacation and hasn’t signed. Once they sign / close it’s another ~8 weeks....
> 
> Worst process ever... glad I bought a contract with no 2020 points.


I’m coming up on a week after I signed the docs and wired my funds, and I’m still waiting for the seller to finish her end. I sure hope she isn’t having second thoughts!


----------



## sethschroeder

andeesings said:


> GET OUT, they still can't get a notary?? From FEBRUARY? Are they international sellers?


NYC or Cali maybe? I had a terrible time in April getting a notary but we were on lock down. 

At this points it's somewhat easy again. 

Sounds like they are not asking around enough. I would hit up the various banks and has to be one that will let you do it.


----------



## lea2124

Hi
Complete newbie here.

lea2124-$84-$32525-360-SSR-April-0/19, 209/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21

We're not overly confident Disney will waive ROFR on this. It was advertised as $89 and we offered $84 and they accepted. We thought they would come back with a counter offer.
Does anyone know of anyone passing ROFR with this amount?
many thanks


----------



## Jaguar Skills

lea2124 said:


> Hi
> Complete newbie here.
> 
> lea2124-$84-$32525-360-SSR-April-0/19, 209/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21
> 
> We're not overly confident Disney will waive ROFR on this. It was advertised as $89 and we offered $84 and they accepted. We thought they would come back with a counter offer.
> Does anyone know of anyone passing ROFR with this amount?
> many thanks



We passed on $87 a couple of weeks ago.   I think you'll be fine.


----------



## CastAStone

lea2124 said:


> Hi
> Complete newbie here.
> 
> lea2124-$84-$32525-360-SSR-April-0/19, 209/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21
> 
> We're not overly confident Disney will waive ROFR on this. It was advertised as $89 and we offered $84 and they accepted. We thought they would come back with a counter offer.
> Does anyone know of anyone passing ROFR with this amount?
> many thanks


Disney hasn’t taken a contract back since March. The speculation is that they wouldn’t take one back at any price right now because of their  cash flow crunch, but we won’t know for sure until they take one!


----------



## twilightzone81

twilightzone81---$102-$14740-130-SSR-Mar-130/19, 130/20, 130/21- sent 7/17 

Hope I've done that right! First time poster, first time buyer, very nervously waiting, based in the UK. Hello!


----------



## lea2124

Fingers crossed but we won't be too sad if ours is the first they take back. We'll just try another contract.


----------



## lea2124

Hello fellow newbie. We are new to DVC and Disboards too. Fingers crossed for the both of us.  too.


----------



## BestAunt

BestAunt---$105-$18669-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/1

This will be my second contract.  currently own at Beach Club.  i could see a third contract in my future!!


----------



## sethschroeder

lea2124 said:


> Hi
> Complete newbie here.
> 
> lea2124-$84-$32525-360-SSR-April-0/19, 209/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21
> 
> We're not overly confident Disney will waive ROFR on this. It was advertised as $89 and we offered $84 and they accepted. We thought they would come back with a counter offer.
> Does anyone know of anyone passing ROFR with this amount?
> many thanks



You have a 99.999999999% chance of passing ROFR. Only way you don't pass is if during the next 15 days a vaccine is approved, distributed, and travel to WDW increases 400%-500% or more.

Otherwise Disney is just weathering the storm right now planning on a great big beautiful tomorrow.


----------



## andeesings

sethschroeder said:


> NYC or Cali maybe? I had a terrible time in April getting a notary but we were on lock down.
> 
> At this points it's somewhat easy again.
> 
> Sounds like they are not asking around enough. I would hit up the various banks and has to be one that will let you do it.


I’m in NY, there were still notaries at banks, there still are now. Crazy. But I’m mostly staying at home, not judging someone’s pandemic fear.


----------



## Spinster Travel

Spinster Travel---$140-$17887-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 60/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/3 

So happy that my perfect use year came up and I was able to snag it before anyone else quickly!


----------



## sethschroeder

We should start having people post the site they found these deals on, would help others as they start looking.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Any of the other sent at the end of June ROFR people checking their email obsessively? Just me?


----------



## andyc83

LadybugsMum said:


> Any of the other sent at the end of June ROFR people checking their email obsessively? Just me?



6/30 here.  Been refreshing this site and my e-mail all day


----------



## Deeleebaker

Checking spam folders.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Doesn't seem like they're working today.  Usually have at least one person pass by now.

Maybe they're trying to get caught up on Estoppel today instead.


----------



## tweetykl

They are working. Just got the email. We just passed ROFR for VGC!!  Yeah!


----------



## andyc83

tweetykl said:


> They are working. Just got the email. We just passed ROFR for VGC!!  Yeah!


submission date?  - nevermind looks like 6/29 from page 1 of thread


----------



## Spinster Travel

sethschroeder said:


> We should start having people post the site they found these deals on, would help others as they start looking.


I'd enjoy having that information, but I think there is some thought about creating bias and/or consideration of the fact that some brokers are sponsors of the boards as well.  I will say that I learned of new brokers just from watching the boards so that was helpful.  As is so turns out I ended up finding the perfect contract on one of the first sites I started watching....I also feel like I learned which sites I should be weary of just from some of the tips here and there too.


----------



## tweetykl

Tweetykl---$210-$43929-200-VGC-Jun-91/19, 184/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/29, passed 8/03


----------



## Spinster Travel

tweetykl said:


> Tweetykl---$210-$43929-200-VGC-Jun-91/19, 184/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/29, passed 8/03


Congratulations on passing ROFR!!!!!  I see that things are at least starting to speed up with ROFR....my first contract was just sent to Disney today, so I'm hoping that maybe they will get to mine in 30 days based on your timeframe.


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

LadybugsMum said:


> Any of the other sent at the end of June ROFR people checking their email obsessively? Just me?



Or _maybe_ sent mid-July ... and already ready 

But! To be fair- my previous purchases were _record breaking_. Seriously. My first resale was the fastest turnaround time for ROFR my broker’s agency had ever seen! My direct add-on had new points loaded in just a few hours... and my second resale purchase was the fastest from acceptance to closing the agency ever seen!!! Plus my points being loaded from that purchase  was much faster than promised with a new UY/member # (2-3 days, not 7-10!)... everything has always been pretty magical thus far!


----------



## ZoneTEN

poofyo101 said:


> I passed ROFR in FEB and sellers could not get a notary....still have not been able to. still waiting.


Doesn't sound like finding a Notary is very important to them.  5+ months?  Really?


----------



## lovin'fl

ZoneTEN said:


> Doesn't sound like finding a Notary is very important to them.  5+ months?  Really?


I am selling the 3 HHI contracts to 2 buyers. Got the closing docs last night and am notarizing tonight. Have a neighbor who is a notary. Found on Nextdoor. Charges $10. Easy peasy. Sounds like @poofyo101 's sellers aren't planning to sell anymore.


----------



## LadybugsMum

ZoneTEN said:


> Doesn't sound like finding a Notary is very important to them.  5+ months?  Really?



I was able to get a document notarized at a UPS store since my banks still have the branches closed. They must not be looking that hard.


----------



## Megb1

MegB1---$139-$23922-160-BLT-Sep-160/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/28


----------



## Lorrie7249

pirate33 said:


> pirate33---$145-$22863-150-VGF-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 150/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/20


i need one just like this! congrats!


----------



## njmeisje

Happy as a lark!
njmeisje---$65-$13700-200-HH-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 27/21, 200/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3


----------



## Liquidice

So close to July on ROFR dates! I'm July 15th submittal - I suspect I have at least 2 more weeks to wait.


----------



## lovethesun12

ZoneTEN said:


> Doesn't sound like finding a Notary is very important to them.  5+ months?  Really?


You know it’s rough when it looks like a trip to Mars might be quicker than finding a notary...


----------



## Naglejen

Liquidice said:


> So close to July on ROFR dates! I'm July 15th submittal - I suspect I have at least 2 more weeks to wait.


I am just one day behind you!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

I passed!! 35 days for me for ROFR. Now the countdown until the contract shows up on my account.

LadybugsMum---$96-$22011-210-SSR-Dec-0/19, 181/20, 210/21- sent 6/29, passed 8/3.


----------



## Jessi10722

Jessi10722---$89-$35012-350-AUL-Mar-0/19, 350/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 6/26, passed 8/3

Woo-hoo! Got the email around 3:30 PST.Great way to start the week


----------



## andyc83

andyc83---$128-$26110-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/30, passed 8/3

First time buyer!


----------



## JoshF

andyc83 said:


> andyc83---$128-$26110-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/30, passed 8/3


Great price!


----------



## LilyJC

Excited to join the end of June club passes today and add my pricey BCV contract to the data thread. I'd searched for a small August UY add on to my other BCV contract for quite some time. When this one finally popped up, I was so excited I almost offered full price. Thankfully I came to my senses to get a slightly better deal. Asking was $165, so I decided I'd offer my max to not lose it to someone else! 

LilyJC---$151-$16448-100-BCV-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 100/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/3


----------



## LadybugsMum

All of the recent passes, don't forget to go to the Closing Time thread.


----------



## ScubaCat

lea2124 said:


> Hi
> Complete newbie here.
> 
> lea2124-$84-$32525-360-SSR-April-0/19, 209/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21
> 
> We're not overly confident Disney will waive ROFR on this. It was advertised as $89 and we offered $84 and they accepted. We thought they would come back with a counter offer.
> Does anyone know of anyone passing ROFR with this amount?
> many thanks


Please reformat with the link in post#1 even though you're almost correct! Thanks


----------



## huskerfanatic7

huskerfanatic7 (seller)---$141-$23196-160-BLT-Aug-0/19, 4/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 6/26  passed 8/3


----------



## Rustygirl84

Passed today! Really thought this would have been another 2 weeks at least. I have another contracting pending that was sent 2 weeks before this one!

Rustygirl84---$105-$3230-25-SSR-Mar-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 7/1/2020, passed 8/3


----------



## pangyal

Updated at last!!!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

pangyal said:


> Updated at last!!!


And what an amazing list it is!!!  


And, pangyal, thank you for doing this!!

You are so kind to keep track for all of us crazy Disney addicts!


----------



## pirate33

LadybugsMum said:


> I was able to get a document notarized at a UPS store since my banks still have the branches closed. They must not be looking that hard.



Really.  Yikes.  They must not be very motivated to get their money.  You could suggest a mobile notary.  Perfect for the current situation: could be done outside with masks for safety.  You might even find one in their area to suggest.  What a bother.


----------



## Kim5726

nicstress said:


> The first time Disney reviewed the contract they notified my broker they wanted it re-written so that the 2021 points were all back and they reduced the banked 2019 points (expiring in 2021). The bad part was I waited basically another 3 weeks for them to review it again and pass on it. 50 days total.


So my broker just notified me that they’re doing the same thing. They took the banked points from 2019 and put them into 2021! I just signed the addendum so hopefully it’s not another 3 weeks like you waited. I’m just glad I have more time to use them. Thanks again for the insight.


----------



## CastAStone

LilyJC said:


> Excited to join the end of June club passes today and add my pricey BCV contract to the data thread. I'd searched for a small August UY add on to my other BCV contract for quite some time. When this one finally popped up, I was so excited I almost offered full price. Thankfully I came to my senses to get a slightly better deal. Asking was $165, so I decided I'd offer my max to not lose it to someone else!
> 
> LilyJC---$151-$16448-100-BCV-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 100/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/3


There are SO few small BCV contracts period that you don't need to justify it to anyone!


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

got the call this afternoon 45 min after it passed 

3 DD love princesses---$120-$24260-190-PVB-Feb-147/19, 190/20, 190/21-seller pays 1/2 dues- sent 6/26, passed 8/3


----------



## CastAStone

3 DD love princesses said:


> got the call this afternoon 45 min after it passed
> 
> 3 DD love princesses---$120-$24260-190-PVB-Feb-147/19, 190/20, 190/21-seller pays 1/2 dues- sent 6/26, passed 8/3


I cannot believe you got the seller to pay half dues with that price.


----------



## kevtlas

lea2124 said:


> Hi
> Complete newbie here.
> 
> lea2124-$84-$32525-360-SSR-April-0/19, 209/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21
> 
> We're not overly confident Disney will waive ROFR on this. It was advertised as $89 and we offered $84 and they accepted. We thought they would come back with a counter offer.
> Does anyone know of anyone passing ROFR with this amount?
> many thanks


I recently passed ROFR at $85 for a loaded SSR contract with 300 points, so I think you’ll be good. And as many have said, DVC doesn’t seem to be taking anything at the moment.


----------



## DISMomma4

lovin'fl said:


> I am selling the 3 HHI contracts to 2 buyers. Got the closing docs last night and am notarizing tonight. Have a neighbor who is a notary. Found on Nextdoor. Charges $10. Easy peasy. Sounds like @poofyo101 's sellers aren't planning to sell anymore.



We received our closing documents last Thursday, found a notary in our neighborhood, got it notarized that night and sent it back via Fed Ex Friday morning (received confirmation the title company received it today).  I think you’re right... you can definitely find a notary if you’re motivated to do so!!!  Just praying our seller is as motivated as we were!


----------



## LilyJC

CastAStone said:


> There are SO few small BCV contracts period that you don't need to justify it to anyone!



I enjoy reading other posters’ thought process/offer journey, so I figured I’d share mine as well in case it might be helpful!


----------



## Cyberc1978

pirate33 said:


> Really.  Yikes.  They must not be very motivated to get their money.  You could suggest a mobile notary.  Perfect for the current situation: could be done outside with masks for safety.  You might even find one in their area to suggest.  What a bother.


Actually if you are US based you can use RON Remote Online Notary. You don’t need to actually be in the US at the time just need to be a US citizen.


----------



## twilightzone81

Rustygirl84 said:


> Passed today! Really thought this would have been another 2 weeks at least. I have another contracting pending that was sent 2 weeks before this one!
> 
> Rustygirl84---$105-$3230-25-SSR-Mar-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 7/1/2020, passed 8/3



Is this the first July sent contract to pass ROFR?


----------



## Rockenroller

twilightzone81 said:


> Is this the first July sent contract to pass ROFR?


I hope so, mine was submitted 7th July so hoping end of week for me.


----------



## Deeleebaker

Think they are working today with Isaiah?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Deeleebaker said:


> Think they are working today with Isaiah?


yes it's long past Florida.


----------



## Disneykate605

3ZrWe said:


> Love this! I passed ROFR last week but after being on here for so long I am having withdrawal not checking this thread every 5 mins! Is this how people get addonitis and end up bidding on another contract?




YESSSS!!!


----------



## BestAunt

chicagoshannon said:


> yes it's long past Florida.


OMG.  i just google addonitis. it wasn't until i came back to recheck the spelling that i finally sounded the word out. i shouldn't try making any important decisions today.
Edit to add:  and i quoted the wrong person.  i need a vacation.


----------



## Delamarte19

delamarte19---$92-$23213-225-AKV-Jun-0/19, 450/20, 225/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/21 

As a follow up to the above regarding timeline:
6/1 - Offer on AKV contract
6/8 - ROFR was sent
7/21 -Passed ROFR
7/29 - received request for closing information
7/30 - sent my information/payment (as buyer)
8/4 - Email from Title company that the transaction was finalized and recorded today (I thought it would take longer for this wait.....)

Now just need to wait for Disney to add the points to my DVC account... 

Thanks again to everyone on this site and all the great information.


----------



## sethschroeder

Thats a good AKV contract


----------



## HowdyHowdy

HowdyHowdy---$146-$10135-65-PVB-Feb-65/19, 65/20, 65/21-International Seller- sent 6/30, passed 8/4

Finally passed...that waiting felt like forever compared to past ones


----------



## kucanhead

kucanhead---$85.5-$19611-200-AUL-Jun-0/19, 246/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/30, passed 8/3

Technically, I haven't heard from the title company yet, but they have an online status tool and it shows that Disney waived ROFR yesterday.


----------



## chicagoshannon

My title company called me today (thought that was nice) to tell me that things are taking longer than normal.  They said they should have Estopel a week after ROFR.  I said oh I passed that last Thursday.  lol  She said to expect the closing papers end of this week or early next week then.  That seems a bit quicker than I thought.  Hopefully that happens!


----------



## Liquidice

kucanhead said:


> kucanhead---$85.5-$19611-200-AUL-Jun-0/19, 246/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/30, passed 8/3
> 
> Technically, I haven't heard from the title company yet, but they have an online status tool and it shows that Disney waived ROFR yesterday.



Wow, which title company has an online status tool?  I need to check if the one I'm using has one!


----------



## kucanhead

Liquidice said:


> Wow, which title company has an online status tool?  I need to check if the one I'm using has one!


It's Timeshare Title, Inc., picked by Fidelity. I still haven't heard from them officially.


----------



## Liquidice

kucanhead said:


> It's Timeshare Title, Inc., picked by Fidelity. I still haven't heard from them officially.
> 
> View attachment 515862



Interesting, the contract I am waiting for was through Fidelity too, but they chose to use First American Title.  Since it is Aulani they probably use a different Title Company I guess.  Congrats on passing ROFR!


----------



## Anuhea35

Liquidice said:


> Interesting, the contract I am waiting for was through Fidelity too, but they chose to use First American Title.  Since it is Aulani they probably use a different Title Company I guess.  Congrats on passing ROFR!



I bought about 5 contracts through fidelity, all went through First American except my AUL contract. They went through Timeshare Title.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

CastAStone said:


> I cannot believe you got the seller to pay half dues with that price.


My original offer was no dues. Now just waiting on the closing docs


----------



## Hopfather28

3 DD love princesses said:


> My original offer was no dues. Now just waiting on the closing docs


And I thought my 120pp Poly was good. There was only a few 2020 points left (they paid full dues) but yours was loaded. Even if you don't use those but turn around and rent them out you are seeing significant drop in that price. Wow.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Slow day for ROFR’s passing so far...


----------



## jbreen2010

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Slow day for ROFR’s passing so far...




I know....  I submitted 7/2 and started to see all of these 6/30 and 7/1 passing ROFR's on Monday and was really hoping yesterday or today to hear.  Fingers crossed for today!


----------



## E2ME2

BestAunt said:


> OMG.  i just google addonitis. it wasn't until i came back to recheck the spelling that i finally sounded the word out. i shouldn't try making any important decisions today.
> Edit to add:  and i quoted the wrong person.  i need a vacation.


Hahaha - Submit to the AddOnItis, and buy more points for that needed vacation!


----------



## LadybugsMum

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Slow day for ROFR’s passing so far...


I didn't get my email until 7:45pm; so give it more time.


----------



## Momtomouselover

Momtomouselover---$155-$16921-100-VGF-Apr-0/19, 105/20, 100/21, 100/22 -sent 8/05

First time buyer here! Thought about it for nearly 2.5 yrs and finally took the plunge but with a small contract. Considering adding another 70-80 points at GF. Maybe a second resort to alternate or may just use for every other year DVC stays and cash visits (or transfer points) with variety in between. Excited! Hope it passes but if not, well it was just not meant to be


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Rustygirl84 said:


> Passed today! Really thought this would have been another 2 weeks at least. I have another contracting pending that was sent 2 weeks before this one!
> 
> Rustygirl84---$105-$3230-25-SSR-Mar-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 7/1/2020, passed 8/3


Just curious was this w/ Fidelity?


----------



## poofyo101

Just received a waiver notification from 7/2 so they seem to be moving faster.


----------



## Kylie_1504

Delamarte19 said:


> delamarte19---$92-$23213-225-AKV-Jun-0/19, 450/20, 225/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/21
> 
> As a follow up to the above regarding timeline:
> 6/1 - Offer on AKV contract
> 6/8 - ROFR was sent
> 7/21 -Passed ROFR
> 7/29 - received request for closing information
> 7/30 - sent my information/payment (as buyer)
> 8/4 - Email from Title company that the transaction was finalized and recorded today (I thought it would take longer for this wait.....)
> 
> Now just need to wait for Disney to add the points to my DVC account...
> 
> Thanks again to everyone on this site and all the great information.



That’s a great price for AKL, can I please ask what the original asking price was?


----------



## Kylie_1504

That’s a great price for AKL, can I please ask what the original asking price was?


----------



## Deeleebaker

Deeleebaker---$122-$14809-110-AKV-Dec-0/18, 7/19, 201/20, 110/21- sent 7/2, passed 8/6

Great News! Disney waived ROFR on your contract and so it will now go to the title company for closing. About 2-3 weeks after waiver, Disney will issue the estoppel certificate to the title company

...

3) Lastly, the contract is recorded and a copy is sent to Disney for Membership transfer which typically takes 14-21 days. Please note: Due to COVID19, this process could take up to 45-60 days as Disney has notified us they have made significant reductions in staffing and those Cast Members that remain are working remotely.

WOOT! WOOT!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Deeleebaker said:


> Deeleebaker---$122-$14809-110-AKV-Dec-0/18, 7/19, 201/20, 110/21- sent 7/2, passed 8/6
> 
> Great News! Disney waived ROFR on your contract and so it will now go to the title company for closing. About 2-3 weeks after waiver, Disney will issue the estoppel certificate to the title company
> 
> ...
> 
> 3) Lastly, the contract is recorded and a copy is sent to Disney for Membership transfer which typically takes 14-21 days. Please note: Due to COVID19, this process could take up to 45-60 days as Disney has notified us they have made significant reductions in staffing and those Cast Members that remain are working remotely.
> 
> WOOT! WOOT!



Yay!    You must have used DVC Resale Market as well. I got the same email on Monday.


----------



## Delamarte19

Kylie_1504 said:


> That’s a great price for AKL, can I please ask what the original asking price was?



I don't remember the exact original amount (it is off the site now) but I believe it was over $105pp.  The agent was surprised they didn't counter and took my initial offer.


----------



## Traci Ramos

Traci Ramos---$105-$17375-160-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 6/30 

Passed!  I got an email first thing this morning so I assume it was yesterday.  Also, need to update that it wasn't actually sent until 7/3.

Now...more waiting! lol


----------



## WestCoastDVC

WestCoastDVC---$151-$24840-160-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 7/2, passed 8/6


----------



## DHofCrazyMouser

DHofCrazyMouser---$125-$7269-50-BWV-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 0/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/5

Now the next wait begins. And to see if they move the 21’ points back or leave them in 20’.


----------



## ciaoaloha31

ciaoaloha31---$116-$6255-50-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 40/21, 50/22-$68 '21 Dues Credit- sent 6/30, passed 8/3


----------



## rstiv

DHofCrazyMouser said:


> DHofCrazyMouser---$125-$7269-50-BWV-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 0/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/5
> 
> Now the next wait begins. And to see if they move the 21’ points back or leave them in 20’.


Thats a great price I wish I could find a contract exactly like that haha do you mind If I ask where you got this? Also good luck!!


----------



## glennbo123

glennbo123---$65-$10450-150-HH-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/6


----------



## Rustygirl84

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Just curious was this w/ Fidelity?


 Yes this was with Fidelity.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Rustygirl84 said:


> Yes this was with Fidelity.


Thank you!! I have a very similar contract (SSR 105 per pt, 25 pts pending ROFR, submitted 7/14).  Im wondering if I could have maybe negotiated a little bc seller requested me to pay 20 MF’s. That being said, there are 17 banked points for 20 (42 total available) so maybe that was it. Either way, happy to see yours passed around 30 day mark. Almost there . Thanks for the info!


----------



## DHofCrazyMouser

rstiv said:


> Thats a great price I wish I could find a contract exactly like that haha do you mind If I ask where you got this? Also good luck!!



It was with Fidelity, they had 2 listed at that price with banked points and I was only able to get one of them. They didn’t last very long at all.


----------



## Galun

Galun---$88-$27355-300-AUL-Dec-0-19, 486/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/5


----------



## Captain Trips

Captain Trips---$140-$28590-190-BLT-Jun-0/19, 380/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/6


----------



## TarheelMatt2013

TarheelMatt2013---$140-$20238-125-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 8/7


----------



## mlittig

It seems like the ROFR monster is rearing its ugly head again   A couple of brokers are posting about buybacks on Saratoga Springs (prices in the $90's), Old Key West (prices in the $80's) and Grand Floridian (1 at $139)


----------



## SomePixiedust

mlittig said:


> It seems like the ROFR monster is rearing its ugly head again   Brokers are posting about buybacks on Saratoga Springs (prices in the $90's), Old Key West (prices in the $80's) and Grand Floridian (1 at $139)


I just saw that. I didn't think that those prices were even very low with the exception of the GF one.   I'm feeling very fortunate that my 150 pt BWV passed at $107 2 weeks ago.


----------



## CastAStone

mlittig said:


> It seems like the ROFR monster is rearing its ugly head again   Brokers are posting about buybacks on Saratoga Springs (prices in the $90's), Old Key West (prices in the $80's) and Grand Floridian (1 at $139)


Where?


----------



## SomePixiedust

CastAStone said:


> Where?



Posted on Facebook


----------



## mlittig

CastAStone said:


> Where?


Most were from the DVC Store and posted in a DVC Facebook group.


----------



## kucanhead

This is the list of contracts that DVC Store posted

Saratoga Springs - 200 points @ $91 per point.
Saratoga Springs - 385 points @ $92 per point.
Saratoga Springs - 200 points @ $97 per point.
Old Key West - 220 points @ $81 per point.
Grand Floridian - 200 points @ $139 per point.
Old Key West - 270 points @ $89 per point.


----------



## CastAStone

mlittig said:


> Most were from the DVC Store and posted in a DVC Facebook group.


Found it, thank you. With www.dvcstore.com as a DIS sponsor I assume it is OK to share this screenshot:


----------



## JoshF

This is good news for existing owners in terms of keeping a floor on pricing, right?


----------



## CastAStone

I don't think any of these are particularly surprising. They sell a lot of SSR because it's the cheapest, and they'll periodically need to buy some contracts to sell some contracts. They also couldn't pass up GF when they can mark it up nearly $100 a point. And it is in their own best interest to churn as many 2042 OKW contracts into 2057 ones as possible over the next 21 years; it would not surprise me to see incentives stick around after September on OKW. 

I had imagined it would be a few more months, at least until the incentives expired on the sold out resorts, but here we are.


----------



## sethschroeder

JoshF said:


> This is good news for existing owners in terms of keeping a floor on pricing, right?



Only if you plan on selling in the next month or two. Disney can not by back every contract.

People will disagree but listings are going to overwhelm what Disney will buy back. Difference is that I think Disney right now is simply grabbing some cheaper points (possibly loaded) that they can flip with the 100 to 125 point increase that is going to be happening next month.

It is also only a couple resorts when we know BLT is trending lower right now as well so will see if they get bought elsewhere.

Every contract that gets taken via ROFR does directly impact future contract pricing as well though. So it might stabilize for the moment (if these buyers don't just walk away if they have been waiting for 45+ days and see reports of all the delays).


----------



## jbreen2010

UGH, what a nightmare. We extended offer 7/2 and were hoping to hear back this week.  We were SSR - 200 points @94 per point.  Right in the middle of the pack.  But our offer was through DVC Resale market and we can't see any other details on what was in those offers that disney bought.


----------



## Hopfather28

It's either a shot across the bow to keep people and brokers asking higher prices or, and I think this is the likely thing, people are taking advantage of direct incentives and they bought back points to satisfy that demand.


----------



## poofyo101

jbreen2010 said:


> UGH, what a nightmare. We extended offer 7/2 and were hoping to hear back this week.  We were SSR - 200 points @94 per point.  Right in the middle of the pack.  But our offer was through DVC Resale market and we can't see any other details on what was in those offers that disney bought.


I had an offer sent 7/2 which was waived 2 days ago so you should hear soon


----------



## sethschroeder

jbreen2010 said:


> UGH, what a nightmare. We extended offer 7/2 and were hoping to hear back this week.  We were SSR - 200 points @94 per point.  Right in the middle of the pack.  But our offer was through DVC Resale market and we can't see any other details on what was in those offers that disney bought.



If its stripped I think you are good. If it has the points then maybe there is a chance it gets taken. 

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## poofyo101

sethschroeder said:


> If its stripped I think you are good. If it has the points then maybe there is a chance it gets taken.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you.


Do you think there is any correlation between stripped and not stripped.
Personally don’t think there is any correlation as their have been times it seems they buy both. Based on the ppp


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Ugh!  Now I'm worried about our SSR contract getting pulled.  I've got a 180 pt contract in at $95.  No 2019 points but full 2020.  We're still probably 2 weeks from hearing back.


----------



## jbreen2010

poofyo101 said:


> I had an offer sent 7/2 which was waived 2 days ago so you should hear soon




Thanks, do you mind sharing what you paid?  I might be kicking myself for going a dollar or two too low on the offer per point now


----------



## sethschroeder

poofyo101 said:


> Do you think there is any correlation between stripped and not stripped.
> Personally don’t think there is any correlation as their have been times it seems they buy both. Based on the ppp



There is in my mind. They can't sell stripped contracts until next year or the year after. There is zero reason for Disney to dump capital in to something that far out under the current circumstances.

What they have done in the past is not directly correlated to things under the current circumstances in my mind.


----------



## jbreen2010

poofyo101 said:


> Do you think there is any correlation between stripped and not stripped.
> Personally don’t think there is any correlation as their have been times it seems they buy both. Based on the ppp




I am not sure if there would be a huge correlation between stripped of points or not.  If I were disney I might try to snag up the contracts where seller was going to pay management fees regardless.  That could add up to a few thousand dollars.  And when you think about it, the difference of $94 per point vs $95 vs $96 is really only $200-$400-$400.  I can't imagine disney is hurting for DVC rooms through the end of 2020 so surprising they bought some back.  Maybe just a tactic to remind us that they can exercise the right? LOL


----------



## poofyo101

sethschroeder said:


> There is in my mind. They can't sell stripped contracts until next year or the year after. There is zero reason for Disney to dump capital in to something that far out under the current circumstances.
> 
> What they have done in the past is not directly correlated to things under the current circumstances in my mind.


They do usually have inventory on hand though so for saratoga and such they do not need to sell it ASAP


----------



## Jacki518

Jacki518---$132-$24440-170-BCV-Aug-340/19, 170/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 4/30, passed 6/16


----------



## Naglejen

Hopfather28 said:


> It's either a shot across the bow to keep people and brokers asking higher prices or, and I think this is the likely thing, people are taking advantage of direct incentives and they bought back points to satisfy that demand.



Can they then split those large point contracts up into smaller contracts? I know a lot of people thinking they should do a small add here or there...maybe it's to satisfy everyone's add on-itis.


----------



## sethschroeder

jbreen2010 said:


> I am not sure if there would be a huge correlation between stripped of points or not.  If I were disney I might try to snag up the contracts where seller was going to pay management fees regardless.  That could add up to a few thousand dollars.  And when you think about it, the difference of $94 per point vs $95 vs $96 is really only $200-$400-$400.  I can't imagine disney is hurting for DVC rooms through the end of 2020 so surprising they bought some back.  Maybe just a tactic to remind us that they can exercise the right? LOL



Except again they want points they can sell not be forced to have capital stuck in something they can't. If a seller pays the MFs with points in 2020 then that is a prime target possibly for Disney to buy then sell off.

Your points about the pricing is my point. Why buy a contract without 2020 points with "limited" capital when for an extra $100-$200-$300 you can get a contract you can turn around and sell. Especially when you know there will be a rush of people buying cheap points (OKW/SSR) next month to get direct membership before the minimum goes from 100 to 125 points.




poofyo101 said:


> They do usually have inventory on hand though so for saratoga and such they do not need to sell it ASAP



Correct but there is also a minimum point increase coming next month (most likely). If you have $1,000,000 to spend (typical might be 10x that) on DVC points in ROFR are you going to target a contract you are completely locked out of selling for 6-18 months or will you just pay a $1-$5 extra cost to grab the points so you can flip them sooner?

I just don't see the DVC ROFR team not having a more limited budget than normal on pulling contracts back. With the incentives on sold out resorts as well Disney is 100% looking to churn those old resorts and get people buying so they can ROFR more.

The 100 to 125 point increase is also possibly something Disney is stocking up for as last year a few resorts became waitlist when they were not waitlist prior to the increase from 75 to 100. (if I remember correctly)



Naglejen said:


> Can they then split those large point contracts up into smaller contracts? I know a lot of people thinking they should do a small add here or there...



Yes they are now points they can divide up, move the month around on, add direct benefits too.


----------



## poofyo101

sethschroeder said:


> Except again they want points they can sell not be forced to have capital stuck in something they can't. If a seller pays the MFs with points in 2020 then that is a prime target possibly for Disney to buy then sell off.
> 
> Your points about the pricing is my point. Why buy a contract without 2020 points with "limited" capital when for an extra $100-$200-$300 you can get a contract you can turn around and sell. Especially when you know there will be a rush of people buying cheap points (OKW/SSR) next month to get direct membership before the minimum goes from 100 to 125 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct but there is also a minimum point increase coming next month (most likely). If you have $1,000,000 to spend (typical might be 10x that) on DVC points in ROFR are you going to target a contract you are completely locked out of selling for 6-18 months or will you just pay a $1-$5 extra cost to grab the points so you can flip them sooner?
> 
> I just don't see the DVC ROFR team not having a more limited budget than normal on pulling contracts back. With the incentives on sold out resorts as well Disney is 100% looking to churn those old resorts and get people buying so they can ROFR more.
> 
> The 100 to 125 point increase is also possibly something Disney is stocking up for as last year a few resorts became waitlist when they were not waitlist prior to the increase from 75 to 100. (if I remember correctly)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are now points they can divide up, move the month around on, add direct benefits too.


Seth
It does not seem like they are targeting any particular resort either right now as I asked a broker today and they had two akv bought back.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Naglejen said:


> Can they then split those large point contracts up into smaller contracts? I know a lot of people thinking they should do a small add here or there...maybe it's to satisfy everyone's add on-itis.


I think they can


----------



## mlittig

poofyo101 said:


> Seth
> It does not seem like they are targeting any particular resort either right now as I asked a broker today and they had two akv bought back.


Do you know the price range/point range for the AKV contracts taken back    So that means they have bought back AKV, GFV, OKW and SSR as far as we know


----------



## sethschroeder

poofyo101 said:


> Seth
> It does not seem like they are targeting any particular resort either right now as I asked a broker today and they had two akv bought back.



If they are loading up for the 100 to 125 point requirement increase its possible they have a number of points they need ready to sell across various resorts. I suspect they have a breakdown of what add-ons looked like last year when points went from 75 to 100 and know likely what the requirements will be from new direct buyers.

I am making an educated guess that this demand of points comes from the impending point requirement increase in order to avoid anyone going on a waitlist next month. Also the 100 to 125 bump is still only a rumor although its been outlined by a couple guides.


----------



## JETSDAD

DVC has a certain amount of points they keep at each resort....if they are not able to rent out many of the rooms right now due to lack of demand then would it not make sense to actually buy stripped contracts where the current owner has paid the dues, hold those points instead, and sell off the existing points held?  In essence they would then be swapping out points that they are responsible for dues on for points that others have paid for already?


----------



## CastAStone

poofyo101 said:


> Seth
> It does not seem like they are targeting any particular resort either right now as I asked a broker today and they had two akv bought back.


The contracts I would most expect them to buy back would be the 3 sold out resorts they sell the most of - AKV, SSR, OKW. That VGF one was probably just too good to pass up given that they have a wait list for it. I wouldn't be surprised if resorts like VGF and BCV see some movement to clear their waitlists, because while it's not margin accretive vs Riviera and CCV,, it is money in the bank, and that's the name of the game for TWDC right now.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

sethschroeder said:


> If its stripped I think you are good. If it has the points then maybe there is a chance it gets taken.



Hoping you are right!! ^^^

I'm thankful to have two that have already passed ROFR....but nervous about a lower Poly I am waiting on.  But it is half-stripped so hoping it sneaks past.


----------



## Ruttangel

SomePixiedust said:


> I just saw that. I didn't think that those prices were even very low with the exception of the GF one.   I'm feeling very fortunate that my 150 pt BWV passed at $107 2 weeks ago.


I’ve got a $95 150 BWV currently at ROFR, please let there be a God


----------



## poofyo101

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Hoping you are right!! ^^^
> 
> I'm thankful to have two that have already passed ROFR....but nervous about a lower Poly I am waiting on.  But it is half-stripped so hoping it sneaks past.


Poly is fine. They don’t buy it back


----------



## sethschroeder

Ruttangel said:


> I’ve got a $95 150 BWV currently at ROFR, please let there be a God



Where is that one from?


----------



## sethschroeder

JETSDAD said:


> DVC has a certain amount of points they keep at each resort....if they are not able to rent out many of the rooms right now due to lack of demand then would it not make sense to actually buy stripped contracts where the current owner has paid the dues, hold those points instead, and sell off the existing points held?  In essence they would then be swapping out points that they are responsible for dues on for points that others have paid for already?



This is a good point about them flipping out points without MFs so they can sell the contracts with MFs for the remainder of 2020. It is prorated though so they would only save on a partial amount of MFs.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Disney’s stock has surged in the last few days, potentially freeing up more corporate funds, and the most recent blog from the largest resale dvc market resaler talks about the average dvc contract price now reaching all time highs in July, pretty much across the board. Except, I believe, for VGF, which stabilized but didn’t increase,

I think the return of ROFR indicates that Disney wants a greater piece of the DVC market that they pretty much handed over to resalers these last few months through their own complete inactivity and suspension of direct sales. I don’t blame them. Closing down cost them a lot of money.

As an owner who purchased resale points on and off from April to July, this action will stabilize price and protect our ”investment.” I’m glad.


----------



## CastAStone

Paul Stupin said:


> As an owner who purchased resale points on and off from April to July, this action will stabilize price and protect our ”investment.” I’m glad.


I will caution again as I have cautioned before that ROFR will only serve to slow the pace of a price decline, not raise it's floor. In a down resale market, if we get to one, the number of sellers would eventually overwhelm the number of contracts Disney would be willing and able to buy back and the prices will march down as smart buyers realize that a contract $3-5 below current market has a 50-50 or 2 in 3 chance of passing. Then that new lower level becomes the market and so on. It will be slower than if there was no ROFR but Disney cannot afford to spend what it would take to put a hard floor under prices if the market turns hard.


----------



## jbreen2010

Worst fears confirmed....disney took my contract:

Jbreen2010---$94-$23984-225-SSR-Jun-0/19, 225/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 7/1, taken by Disney 8/7

Back to the drawing board  

Disney hasn't taken contracts since 3/30 and now they took mine.  I guess I should go play the lotto!


----------



## Cony

jbreen2010 said:


> Worst fears confirmed....disney took my contract:
> 
> Jbreen2010---$94-$23984-225-SSR-Jun-0/19, 225/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 7/1, taken by Disney 8/7
> 
> Back to the drawing board
> 
> Disney hasn't taken contracts since 3/30 and now they took mine.  I guess I should go play the lotto!


I’m a little worried for mine now... I’m so sorry that’s happened to you...


----------



## Paul Stupin

CastAStone said:


> I will caution again as I have cautioned before that ROFR will only serve to slow the pace of a price decline, not raise it's floor. In a down resale market, if we get to one, the number of sellers would eventually overwhelm the number of contracts Disney would be willing and able to buy back and the prices will march down as smart buyers realize that a contract $3-5 below current market has a 50-50 or 2 in 3 chance of passing. Then that new lower level becomes the market and so on. It will be slower than if there was no ROFR but Disney cannot afford to spend what it would take to put a hard floor under prices if the market turns hard.


Good point. Reading the blog, though, it appears as if prices are not heading downward. Good deals are obviously still there, though.


----------



## sethschroeder

Paul Stupin said:


> Good point. Reading the blog, though, it appears as if prices are not heading downward. Good deals are obviously still there, though.



Eh they want more money and to position urgency. If they said wait 6 months to buy that does them zero good. They are just positioning the facts in the correct order.

Couple contracts I have watched for BLT that were reduced twice on that site until they were less than the lowest average price over the past 12 months.

Other sites where you can easily get lower prices.

Finally quite a few low point contracts 35% of contracts sold were 100 points or less and of that 20% were 75 points or less. Those contracts boost that average sale price. I can only guess that it seems like more small point contracts have been available lately.

In the end my next 150 points likely will be direct but still been looking to see how quickly prices go down.


----------



## CastAStone

jbreen2010 said:


> Worst fears confirmed....disney took my contract:
> 
> Jbreen2010---$94-$23984-225-SSR-Jun-0/19, 225/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 7/1, taken by Disney 8/7
> 
> Back to the drawing board
> 
> Disney hasn't taken contracts since 3/30 and now they took mine.  I guess I should go play the lotto!


I would just go right after that same price point again, they can’t take all of the contracts.


----------



## 77NWD

77NWD---$86-$17880-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 7/20, 200/21- sent 8/4

Don’t fancy my chances too much right now after tonights news.......


----------



## CastAStone

sethschroeder said:


> Eh they want more money and to position urgency. If they said wait 6 months to buy that does them zero good. They are just positioning the facts in the correct order.
> 
> Couple contracts I have watched for BLT that were reduced twice on that site until they were less than the lowest average price over the past 12 months.
> 
> Other sites where you can easily get lower prices.
> 
> Finally quite a few low point contracts 35% of contracts sold were 100 points or less and of that 20% were 75 points or less. Those contracts boost that average sale price. I can only guess that it seems like more small point contracts have been available lately.
> 
> In the end my next 150 points likely will be direct but still been looking to see how quickly prices go down.


Just look at the Saratoga Springs listings on www.DVCresalemarket.com

There’s over 75, and there’s several with 2020 and even banked 2019 points listed for prices under the ROFR prices we’ve seen today. They are all going to sell for asking or less. Disney may take several of them, but they will not take them all.


----------



## CastAStone

77NWD said:


> 77NWD---$86-$17880-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 7/20, 200/21- sent 8/4
> 
> Don’t fancy my chances too much right now after tonight’s news.......


It will be a good test of @sethschroeder theory that they won’t take stripped contracts in the near future. Your contract isn’t getting more points for over 15 months.


----------



## EM Lawrence

77NWD said:


> 77NWD---$86-$17880-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 7/20, 200/21- sent 8/4
> 
> Don’t fancy my chances too much right now after tonights news.......


Hopefully they are only interested in contracts with the 2020 points intact to resell to a direct buyer! I’d love to see the details of all the contracts that got taken.


----------



## EM Lawrence

CastAStone said:


> It will be a good test of @sethschroeder theory that they won’t take stripped contracts in the near future. Your contract isn’t getting more points for over 15 months.


Looks like we cross posted the same idea @CastAStone! Credit to @sethschroeder for coming up with the theory.


----------



## PaulW08

77NWD said:


> 77NWD---$86-$17880-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 7/20, 200/21- sent 8/4
> 
> Don’t fancy my chances too much right now after tonights news.......


Fingers crossed for you. That’s an amazing deal.


----------



## Paul Stupin

sethschroeder said:


> Eh they want more money and to position urgency. If they said wait 6 months to buy that does them zero good. They are just positioning the facts in the correct order.
> 
> Couple contracts I have watched for BLT that were reduced twice on that site until they were less than the lowest average price over the past 12 months.
> 
> Other sites where you can easily get lower prices.
> 
> Finally quite a few low point contracts 35% of contracts sold were 100 points or less and of that 20% were 75 points or less. Those contracts boost that average sale price. I can only guess that it seems like more small point contracts have been available lately.
> 
> In the end my next 150 points likely will be direct but still been looking to see how quickly prices go down.


Looking at a number of resale sites, it looks like inventory is diminishing. Supply goes down, price goes up.


----------



## davidl81

jbreen2010 said:


> Worst fears confirmed....disney took my contract:
> 
> Jbreen2010---$94-$23984-225-SSR-Jun-0/19, 225/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 7/1, taken by Disney 8/7
> 
> Back to the drawing board
> 
> Disney hasn't taken contracts since 3/30 and now they took mine.  I guess I should go play the lotto!


Yeah I have a $99 SSR DEC 175 Deal pending right now, but 122 of 19 points are banked into 20, so it is 297 in 20, and 175 every year after.  May be a little higher than some of the others, but I don't think a few dollars makes a a difference to Disney.

I spoke with my guide today (he was following up with me on a direct inquiry at RIV I made) and I had also asked about SSR direct.  He said that right now that have no SSR points and there is a decent sized waiting list, but he thought they would be able to get points fairly soon.  I'm guessing that DVC is seeing that they have a waiting list of a few thousand points or so and they are picking up a few decent sized contracts that they can "flip" quickly.


----------



## sethschroeder

Paul Stupin said:


> Looking at a number of resale sites, it looks like inventory is diminishing. Supply goes down, price goes up.



Check out the what will resale do thread. Inventory the last month or so has been higher than usual supposedly. So it coming back down is likely expected. I would suspect the crunch time on if the market will go down or not will be in mid October to early December but just guessing based on people starting to think about MFs.


----------



## Spinster Travel

poofyo101 said:


> Poly is fine. They don’t buy it back


Really?  Good to know, I’ve got a 120 point in ROFR at $140


----------



## poofyo101

Spinster Travel said:


> Really?  Good to know, I’ve got a 120 point in ROFR at $140


I was told 0 buy backs ever on poly. There was owner user here that had it bought back at the very beginning of poly dvc history but since then no reported cases.


----------



## striker1064

CastAStone said:


> They also couldn't pass up GF when they can mark it up nearly $100 a point.



I've thought about this before and I don't think it has much of anything to do with why Disney exercises ROFR. Look at PVB and the way that price has slipped. Direct is $245, resale can be had for $135 or less. That's an even larger spread than the aforementioned VGF and it's another very popular monorail resort, and yet Disney has continued to let those go.

I would imagine there's some hidden aspect of demand we simply don't know about. We do know Disney holds at least 2% of the points inventory at all resorts - maybe they exercise ROFR as they slip under that.


----------



## poofyo101

The more I think about it the more I have a feeling this is just a temporary thing for Disney to SHOW everyone they can still buy things back. The price of which they bought back contracts seems even more aggressive than prior covid buy backs.


----------



## CarpeDream71

Hopfather28 said:


> It's either a shot across the bow to keep people and brokers asking higher prices or, and I think this is the likely thing, people are taking advantage of direct incentives and they bought back points to satisfy that demand.


I agree.  Resale is taking so ridiculously long that people will consider buying direct to avoid the hassle and to be able to use their points.


----------



## jbreen2010

CastAStone said:


> Just look at the Saratoga Springs listings on www.DVCresalemarket.com
> 
> There’s over 75, and there’s several with 2020 and even banked 2019 points listed for prices under the ROFR prices we’ve seen today. They are all going to sell for asking or less. Disney may take several of them, but they will not take them all.




Thanks for the encouragement 

Yes - agreed - they're not planning on taking all of them back.  I just really wish we didn't have to wait 35 days to hear that disney wants them.  I am going to be a first time DVC owner and am determined to get a contract


----------



## John Purcell

striker1064 said:


> I've thought about this before and I don't think it has much of anything to do with why Disney exercises ROFR. Look at PVB and the way that price has slipped. Direct is $245, resale can be had for $135 or less. That's an even larger spread than the aforementioned VGF and it's another very popular monorail resort, and yet Disney has continued to let those go.
> 
> I would imagine there's some hidden aspect of demand we simply don't know about. We do know Disney holds at least 2% of the points inventory at all resorts - maybe they exercise ROFR as they slip under that.



I have my theory on Poly. I heard the bungalows are a decent percentage of total points (Mostly due to their high point per night) and that they are vacant so often, a trend not likely to improve (unless they increase points for studios and decrease for bungalows). Disney probably doesn’t want to float the expense for a resort on a resort whose used/unused ratio is lower...  but again, just a theory... also they have a rule not to upgrade to a bungalow from a studio just to fill space / use more points....

VGF doesn’t seem to have that problem to my knowledge, but it’s a small resort (probably hush hush if their grand villas are as vacant). But take a look at this:


----------



## WestCoastDVC

I realize Disney hasn‘t exercised ROFR for Aulani contracts, but does anyone know why they don’t for subsidized dues ones? Would they not be allowed to convert them to standard dues or is it just because the resort is not sold out?

Not just asking because I have one in ROFR


----------



## LadybugsMum

WestCoastDVC said:


> I realize Disney hasn‘t exercised ROFR for Aulani contracts, but does anyone know why they don’t for subsidized dues ones? Would they not be allowed to convert them to standard dues or is it just because the resort is not sold out?
> 
> Not just asking because I have one in ROFR



It opened in 2011 and it’s not sold out yet. I can’t imagine that they’d want to take a contract back because it’s been on sale for 10 years.


----------



## CastAStone

Spinster Travel said:


> Really?  Good to know, I’ve got a 120 point in ROFR at $140





poofyo101 said:


> I was told 0 buy backs ever on poly. There was owner user here that had it bought back at the very beginning of poly dvc history but since then no reported cases.





striker1064 said:


> I've thought about this before and I don't think it has much of anything to do with why Disney exercises ROFR. Look at PVB and the way that price has slipped. Direct is $245, resale can be had for $135 or less. That's an even larger spread than the aforementioned VGF and it's another very popular monorail resort, and yet Disney has continued to let those go.


Poly was the last resort to fully sell out. When a resort fully sells out for the next several years DVC is dealing with a pile of foreclosures, auctions, and deed-in-lieu-of-foreclosures.

According to the Orange County records, Disney has "taken back" or won at foreclosure auction 133 Polynesian contracts this year without ROFRing a single one.

For comparison, Saratoga Springs, which is 3.5X the size of Poly, has had just 109 contracts taken year to date either by ROFR, foreclosure, auction, or deed-in-lieu-of-foreclosure

Edit: Here is the number of contracts Disney has acquired by any method (ROFR, auction, deed in lieu, etc) by resort since 1/1, plus a ratio comparing it to the size of the resort. Remember AKV and OKW are the 2 they were aggressively ROFRing in Q1.


----------



## John Purcell

I still think the over-arching theme is that Palm Financial was killing ROFR, at least for the last few months.   The DVC folks had too many “hard sells” to those young families who should not have, just awful...

But Disney now owns many of those again,  alongside the handful of other desirable contracts that they can resell for so much more.....  but in fairness to DVD, they have their marching orders - to make $$$$$.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

jbreen2010 said:


> Worst fears confirmed....disney took my contract:
> 
> Jbreen2010---$94-$23984-225-SSR-Jun-0/19, 225/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 7/1, taken by Disney 8/7
> 
> Back to the drawing board
> 
> Disney hasn't taken contracts since 3/30 and now they took mine.  I guess I should go play the lotto!


Sorry I know how you feel I’ve been there several times. Hope you find an even better contract.


----------



## KristinM

Update Passed 7/21

KristinM---$95-$15548-150-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 150/21-splitting closing- sent 6/8 This is our 3rd contract. Couldn't resist!


----------



## Paul Stupin

CastAStone said:


> Poly was the last resort to fully sell out. When a resort fully sells out for the next several years DVC is dealing with a pile of foreclosures, auctions, and deed-in-lieu-of-foreclosures.
> 
> According to the Orange County records, Disney has "taken back" or won at foreclosure auction 133 Polynesian contracts this year without ROFRing a single one.
> 
> For comparison, Saratoga Springs, which is 3.5X the size of Poly, has had just 109 contracts taken year to date either by ROFR, foreclosure, auction, or deed-in-lieu-of-foreclosure
> 
> Edit: Here is the number of contracts Disney has acquired by any method (ROFR, auction, deed in lieu, etc) by resort since 1/1, plus a ratio comparing it to the size of the resort. Remember AKV and OKW are the 2 they were aggressively ROFRing in Q1.
> View attachment 516530


This info is fascinating. Thanks!


----------



## Paul Stupin

John Purcell said:


> I still think the over-arching theme is that Palm Financial was killing ROFR, at least for the last few months.   The DVC folks had too many “hard sells” to those young families who should not have, just awful...
> 
> But Disney now owns many of those again,  alongside the handful of other desirable contracts that they can resell for so much more.....  but in fairness to DVD, they have their marching orders - to make $$$$$.


Personally, I‘ve never experienced any direct purchase DVC hard sells from Disney. If anything, just the opposite.


----------



## Kickstart

Argh!... now I'm really nervous about my $123 200 point BLT contract (sent on 7/30)



CastAStone said:


> It will be a good test of @sethschroeder theory that they won’t take stripped contracts in the near future. Your contract isn’t getting more points for over 15 months.




Would this also apply to contracts where the seller agreed to bank 2020 points into 2021?  
My contract had full 2020 points, but the terms of the agreement included the seller banking these points.
I'm also paying 2020 fees... so maybe that helps?

Do we know if the taken contracts had the seller or buyer paying 2020 fees?


----------



## John Purcell

Paul Stupin said:


> Personally, I‘ve never experienced any direct purchase DVC hard sells from Disney. If anything, just the opposite.



Agree with you, they’re so cordial.  However,  the messages of prices going up in xx days, or you need to buy xxx points by this time before Blue Card benefits have point increases, or that they will crack down on renting points : While not high pressure, they are fear invoking folks into purchasing (now).  Again, not fact, just my personal opinion....


----------



## A2DisneyMom

Any thoughts on whether Disney is more or less likely to exercise ROFR on a contract, depending on if buyer or seller pays closing costs & MF?


----------



## Cyberc1978

A2DisneyMom said:


> Any thoughts on whether Disney is more or less likely to exercise ROFR on a contract, depending on if buyer or seller pays closing costs & MF?


Disney haven’t informed about specific criteria’s  but one of them is definitely price. The lower the price the more likely it is to be taken but again price is not the only criteria.


----------



## poofyo101

A2DisneyMom said:


> Any thoughts on whether Disney is more or less likely to exercise ROFR on a contract, depending on if buyer or seller pays closing costs & MF?


Does not matter in my experience. IF its low enough in price they buy it. If you have the seller pay for MF and closing its all built into the price cost. I think disney does the total cost of a contract including all the fees and divides it by the points it has to figure out a TRUE cost PP.

I have had contracts taken that were me paying both. Had contracts taken with sellers paying both. Had contracts taken with the fees split in half. Also had them pass all 3 ways. The main deciding factor is the price. Everyone has their own opinions on things that matter and thing that do not matter in ROFR. Im a believer that price is 75% of it. Also if they need more inventory of a certain resort, however if the price is cheap enough and they do not need inventory they'll buy it back anyway outside of the resorts that are not sold out or recently sold out. Personally do not think the loaded and stripped contract matters but I know alot of people do.


----------



## poofyo101

Kickstart said:


> Argh!... now I'm really nervous about my $123 200 point BLT contract (sent on 7/30)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would this also apply to contracts where the seller agreed to bank 2020 points into 2021?
> My contract had full 2020 points, but the terms of the agreement included the seller banking these points.
> I'm also paying 2020 fees... so maybe that helps?
> 
> Do we know if the taken contracts had the seller or buyer paying 2020 fees?


Disney does not care who pays the fees IMO its based upon the true cost PP by adding all the fees together and cost of the contract then dividing the amount of points. There is no way to get it through by changing whos paying the fees. The easiest way to get it through it to just pay more, which did not seem like it mattered yesterday as the prices they were buying them back at was quite high.


----------



## Cyberc1978

poofyo101 said:


> Personally do not think the loaded and stripped contract matters but I know alot of people do.



IMO points matters when it comes selling the contract. When DVC sells a contract it always comes with Points from current UY.
If they ROFR a contract without current points they either need to wait selling it or move points from another contract. It’s just much easier to sell a contract with current point.


----------



## poofyo101

Cyberc1978 said:


> IMO points matters when it comes selling the contract. When DVC sells a contract it always comes with Points from current UY.
> If they ROFR a contract without current points they either need to wait selling it or move points from another contract. It’s just much easier to sell a contract with current point.


I thought the same but when I researched it heavily last year disney buys back just as many stripped contracts as they do loaded contracts. IT possibly could be more because stripped usually cost less than loaded. Again just my thoughts on ROFR as no one knows for sure.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

poofyo101 said:


> I thought the same but when I researched it heavily last year disney buys back just as many stripped contracts as they do loaded contracts. IT possibly could be more because stripped usually cost less than loaded. Again just my thoughts on ROFR as no one knows for sure.


So there’s another active thread on recent ROFR with decent evidence Disney is now exercising ROFR to address current waitlists for sold out resorts.  If so, then possibly stripped contracts may be easier to pass right now? (given the lack of points to immediately sell?). Or am I looking at this completely wrong?


----------



## poofyo101

A2DisneyMom said:


> So there’s another active thread on recent ROFR with decent evidence Disney is now exercising ROFR to address current waitlists for sold out resorts.  If so, then possibly stripped contracts may be easier to pass right now? (given the lack of points to immediately sell?). Or am I looking at this completely wrong?


What your saying is logical, however historically ROFR has not been the most logical thing to try to predict. Everyone else's opinion is just that, an opinion as no one knows for sure.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

poofyo101 said:


> What your saying is logical, however historically ROFR has not been the most logical thing to try to predict. Everyone else's opinion is just that, an opinion as no one knows for sure.


Thanks!  Admittedly, as a scientist, I struggle with things where there isn’t a clear pattern.  Really appreciate your perspective!


----------



## pkrieger2287

When it comes to Disney exercising their ROFR again, we need to look at the bigger picture of Disney Vacation Club’s direct sales. While we can argue until we are blue in the face whether Disney’s Riviera Resort is selling well, what can’t be argued is that Riviera is not selling as well as they had hoped it would. That being the case, the current pandemic has allowed them to re-evaluate their sales technique. Instead of a preview center, DVC now has Villas available in each Disney Vacation Club property that you can tour throughout Walt Disney World.

So imagine for a minute that you are touring a Cascade Cabin at Copper Creek or a Grand Villa at the Grand Floridian as your first ever exposure to DVC. You are then given another resort option to purchase, but it is not the one you fell in love with and see you and your family staying at for the next 40-50 years. What are a few more thousand dollars to get that sold-out resort and that vacation dream you want? I believe this is exactly the line of thinking Disney wants people to have moving forward. They will still get plenty of people who opt to purchase the shiny new Riviera Resort, but why not appeal to the others and make money off those points that they can scoop up and repackage for double what they paid to get them? I think what we are seeing is a cultural shift in how DVC does business, and it is a move many of us have been surprised hasn’t occured sooner.


----------



## Brianstl

I think in the past Disney didn’t necessarily care if a contract was stripped are not because they had points in there inventory they could put on a stripped contract from breakage and members using their points on things like cruises.


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

Disney is using ROFR to feed the waitlist. If I were to call and ask for 150 points at VGF, they’d likely find the most attractive way to service that contract, take it from a prospective buyer and give it to me. Expect more of this as it’s a super simple way of making profit for them right now.


----------



## A2DisneyMom

ForWhomTheMouseTolls said:


> Disney is using ROFR to feed the waitlist. If I were to call and ask for 150 points at VGF, they’d likely find the most attractive way to service that contract, take it from a prospective buyer and give it to me. Expect more of this as it’s a super simple way of making profit for them right now.


If so, we’ll likely see ROFR taking as long as possible.  They’ll want to hold out as long as they can for a potential buyer for those points.


----------



## Brianstl

ForWhomTheMouseTolls said:


> Disney is using ROFR to feed the waitlist. If I were to call and ask for 150 points at VGF, they’d likely find the most attractive way to service that contract, take it from a prospective buyer and give it to me. Expect more of this as it’s a super simple way of making profit for them right now.


Yes, clearing their waiting list is the easiest way for DVC to generate revenue quickly.  We actually all should have seen this coming.  My guess we will see another week or two of selected ROFR and then nothing for an extended period.  They really can’t be adding many people to wait lists right now.


----------



## Brianstl

A2DisneyMom said:


> If so, we’ll likely see ROFR taking as long as possible.  They’ll want to hold out as long as they can for a potential buyer for those points.


Plus, it adds to the frustration of resale buyers and Disney can hope that drives them to direct.

I would suggest that anyone buying a resale contract demand a closing date as close to the 30 days required as the details of your purchase will allow.


----------



## Paul Stupin

John Purcell said:


> Agree with you, they’re so cordial.  However,  the messages of prices going up in xx days, or you need to buy xxx points by this time before Blue Card benefits have point increases, or that they will crack down on renting points : While not high pressure, they are fear invoking folks into purchasing (now).  Again, not fact, just my personal opinion....


Maybe. But I actually don’t think it’s fair to blame Disney if someone takes out a loan to buy a direct contract that maybe they shouldn’t have. We’re all adults here.


----------



## CastAStone

Brianstl said:


> We actually all should have seen this coming.


I think what is unusual right now, besides everything else, is that DVC foreclosures filed with Orange County are way, way down vs normal. So Disney only has 1 option.

PS I assume this is due basically to staffing and won’t continue.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Brianstl said:


> Plus, it adds to the frustration of resale buyers and Disney can hope that drives them to direct.
> 
> I would suggest that anyone buying a resale contract demand a closing date as close to the 30 days required as the details of your purchase will allow.


I don’t think that would do any good. Disney will take as long as they want for ROFR, and the title companies won’t issue closing docs until their decision comes through, even if it exceeds thirty days.


----------



## Brianstl

Paul Stupin said:


> I don’t think that would do any good. Disney will take as long as they want for ROFR, and the title companies won’t issue closing docs until their decision comes through, even if it exceeds thirty days.


If you reach closing date Disney has waived ROFR. The original DVC contract documents state that.  Title companies have no reason not to proceed and would put themselves in jeopardy if they decided not to.


----------



## CastAStone

Brianstl said:


> If you reach closing date Disney has waived ROFR. The original DVC contract documents state that.  Title companies have no reason not to proceed and would put themselves in jeopardy if they decided not to.


If I am not mistaken the problem is that they need Disney for estoppel to execute the closing.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Brianstl said:


> If you reach closing date Disney has waived ROFR. The original DVC contract documents state that.  Title companies have no reason not to proceed and would put themselves in jeopardy if they decided not to.


CastAStone is right. And title companies will not proceed until they get the estoppel. You can’t use the thirty day time frame to force a closure.


----------



## Brianstl

CastAStone said:


> If I am not mistaken the problem is that they need Disney for estoppel to execute the closing.


That is true, but the title company can technically  start the closing and Disney loses their ROFR rights. Disney loses the ability to find a buyer for those points beyond that date.  

You won’t be sitting around for another 30 days before you know if Disney is going to take it or not. If they take you get back on the market sooner looking for a different contract.  There is no reason to give Disney extra time to make their decision.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Brianstl said:


> That is true, but the title company can technically  start the closing and Disney loses their ROFR rights. Disney loses the ability to find a buyer for those points beyond that date.
> 
> You won’t be sitting around for another 30 days before you know if Disney is going to take it or not. If they take you get back on the market sooner looking for a different contract.  There is no reason to give Disney extra time to make their decision.


There’s a difference between the title company being able to “technically start” and them actually doing it. My experience is that title companies will not start closing until they’ve heard from Disney, even if it takes longer than thirty days, especially now.
As has been remarked many times on these threads, Disney is not bound by the thirty day guideline. I’m not an expert on these matters, but I believe they can exercise their ROFR rights at pretty much any time during the process, and since they can still take a contract back right up until closing, the title companies don’t want to go to all that effort until Disney has weighed in. Personally, I don’t think you’ll succeed trying to outsmart Disney in these matters.


----------



## jbreen2010

There were a handful of ROFR exercised and highlighted yesterday


CastAStone said:


> Found it, thank you. With www.dvcstore.com as a DIS sponsor I assume it is OK to share this screenshot:
> 
> View attachment 516466



the above was DVCStores post.

MMT contract for SSR got snagged up yesterday and we were working through DVC Resale Market. The agent shares they did get a handful of ROFR exercises yesterday as well.

I asked if they recommended anything specific when putting together an offer and she didn’t really have much to note. I guess Disney will just look for a good deal once in a while similar to us all.  (I.e. if we’re not looking at a contract that is stripped of points for next few years, Disney might not also be super excited to jump on that.)

All this said, we put in a new offer and has been accepted verbally, so will post the details when we sign on Monday.


----------



## Paul Stupin

The resale process is so long as it is, not sure I’d have the patience to endure the possibility that Disney would buy a contract back after having a lowball offer accepted. But, as has been remarked, they can‘t buy everything back.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

poofyo101 said:


> I was told 0 buy backs ever on poly. There was owner user here that had it bought back at the very beginning of poly dvc history but since then no reported cases.





ForWhomTheMouseTolls said:


> Disney is using ROFR to feed the waitlist.




That's good to hear about the Poly...

HOWEVER, if you all are _*really*_ my friends, none of you will be asking for 125 direct Poly points in the near future.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Personally, I would never make an offer giving a thought to ROFR.  I've bought eight contracts resale and never lost one and all were what I would consider a good deal.  The ones I worried most about was the three OKW I bought last year.  Two were a bundle at $97 PP but it was loaded with '18 and '19 points, so I got 500 points for 50% of the MF's on '19, $0 on '18 and rented the majority bringing my PP down into the mid $80's.  The sales rep whom I've worked with before and I were sure they would take them as they were big on OKW at the time, but they went through.  The other was a 30  OKW for $80 and that went through too.  Part of it is just luck.  Statistically, the chances right now of losing a contract is extremely low but it will likely increase as the wheels get turning.

@ABE4DISNEY you "stole" that Poly LOL but I think you did it just in time!


----------



## striker1064

CastAStone said:


> Poly was the last resort to fully sell out. When a resort fully sells out for the next several years DVC is dealing with a pile of foreclosures, auctions, and deed-in-lieu-of-foreclosures.
> 
> According to the Orange County records, Disney has "taken back" or won at foreclosure auction 133 Polynesian contracts this year without ROFRing a single one.
> 
> For comparison, Saratoga Springs, which is 3.5X the size of Poly, has had just 109 contracts taken year to date either by ROFR, foreclosure, auction, or deed-in-lieu-of-foreclosure
> 
> Edit: Here is the number of contracts Disney has acquired by any method (ROFR, auction, deed in lieu, etc) by resort since 1/1, plus a ratio comparing it to the size of the resort. Remember AKV and OKW are the 2 they were aggressively ROFRing in Q1.
> View attachment 516530



Fascinating! Good info, this probably has a lot to do with it.



ForWhomTheMouseTolls said:


> Disney is using ROFR to feed the waitlist. If I were to call and ask for 150 points at VGF, they’d likely find the most attractive way to service that contract, take it from a prospective buyer and give it to me. Expect more of this as it’s a super simple way of making profit for them right now.



This gets thrown around a lot in sort of conspiracy-theory-like tone, but over the past few years there's been absolutely no evidence that the direct waitlist has anything to do with ROFR. ROFR seems totally random and as far as anyone can tell, that department doesn't talk to anyone on the sales side.

If they did ROFR to fill waitlists, they'd never close waitlists in the first place. Resorts like BCV and GCV are either closed to waitlists or are years long, yet these resorts continue to pass ROFR. If they really exercised ROFR to fulfill waitlist requests, they would be taken a lot more often.


----------



## hlhlaw07

Paul Stupin said:


> There’s a difference between the title company being able to “technically start” and them actually doing it. My experience is that title companies will not start closing until they’ve heard from Disney, even if it takes longer than thirty days, especially now.
> As has been remarked many times on these threads, Disney is not bound by the thirty day guideline. I’m not an expert on these matters, but I believe they can exercise their ROFR rights at pretty much any time during the process, and since they can still take a contract back right up until closing, the title companies don’t want to go to all that effort until Disney has weighed in. Personally, I don’t think you’ll succeed trying to outsmart Disney in these matters.


You are right, you are not an expert and yet you are putting out wrong information when someone is giving you correct information. If your closing is scheduled 30 days out, Disney’s ROFR right expires at 30 days. Whether the closing company decides to close on the scheduled day is a different matter, but the closing company’s failure to close because they are waiting on estoppel does not revive Disney’s expired ROFR.

The reason everyone says Disney is not bound by 30 days is because the default contract brokers use gives them longer than 30 days. In @brianstl’s scenario the contract provides a thirty day close. In that scenario, Disney is very much bound by 30 days. If they fail to make the decision in that time frame their right is waived.


----------



## Karrman

Karrman---$100-$9445-90-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 7/27


----------



## CastAStone

hlhlaw07 said:


> You are right, you are not an expert and yet you are putting out wrong information when someone is giving you correct information. If your closing is scheduled 30 days out, Disney’s ROFR right expires at 30 days. Whether the closing company decides to close on the scheduled day is a different matter, but the closing company’s failure to close because they are waiting on estoppel does not revive Disney’s expired ROFR.
> 
> The reason everyone says Disney is not bound by 30 days is because the default contract brokers use gives them longer than 30 days. In @brianstl’s scenario the contract provides a thirty day close. In that scenario, Disney is very much bound by 30 days. If they fail to make the decision in that time frame their right is waived.


What happens if they refuse to run their part of estoppel until ROFR is waived?


----------



## poofyo101

Brianstl said:


> If you reach closing date Disney has waived ROFR. The original DVC contract documents state that.  Title companies have no reason not to proceed and would put themselves in jeopardy if they decided not to.


The brokers won’t do it though. At least most the major ones will not.


----------



## hlhlaw07

CastAStone said:


> What happens if they refuse to run their part of estoppel until ROFR is waived?


Who is “they” in your question?


----------



## poofyo101

striker1064 said:


> Fascinating! Good info, this probably has a lot to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> This gets thrown around a lot in sort of conspiracy-theory-like tone, but over the past few years there's been absolutely no evidence that the direct waitlist has anything to do with ROFR. ROFR seems totally random and as far as anyone can tell, that department doesn't talk to anyone on the sales side.
> 
> If they did ROFR to fill waitlists, they'd never close waitlists in the first place. Resorts like BCV and GCV are either closed to waitlists or are years long, yet these resorts continue to pass ROFR. If they really exercised ROFR to fulfill waitlist requests, they would be taken a lot more often.


I agree. I do not think the waitlist is the driver. Or else all vgc would get bought back.
The price is the biggest driver. I have had several bought bought last 12 months.


----------



## MICKIMINI

I had a 30 OKW get through ROFR last year in around 57 days.  AFAIK (25 years owning DVC) the 30 day ROFR is a neat way to work with the resale brokers and DVC is not bound by the 30 days.  They make the rules and we have to wait it out.  If this has changed and I'm wrong so be it, but I'm pretty sure DVC can drag it out as long as they want.


----------



## CastAStone

hlhlaw07 said:


> Who is “they” in your question?


Disney. My understanding is that part of the closing process is Disney validating that the points are as stated and that there are no outstanding reservations. Presumably they won’t do that until they’ve waived ROFR?


----------



## Hawkeyegirls

Hawkeyegirls---$130-$14334-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 94/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/7

Now the real wait begins, so excited it moved to the next step though!


----------



## prouddaddycdn

That is a great price on a Poly contract- congrats!

I would have snapped that up if it had a February use year at that price.  I can always use more Poly points.


----------



## hlhlaw07

CastAStone said:


> Disney. My understanding is that part of the closing process is Disney validating that the points are as stated and that there are no outstanding reservations. Presumably they won’t do that until they’ve waived ROFR?


Once the scheduled closing date arrives without Disney making an affirmative decision one way or the other means they have waived their right. Everyone likes to make “what if scenarios” about Disney going past closing and then trying to exercise ROFR, but it simply won’t happen. Disney is very aware of the law and the wording in their contract that created the ROFR. The actual wording of the ROFR provision in the Disney contract acknowledges that if scheduled closing comes without hearing from Disney then the right has been waived and the contract is clear to close.  If closing companies won’t move forward without the actual nod from Disney on ROFR, then that is on them. They are needlessly holding up the process. But there is a reason you will not be able to find one case of Disney taking a contract past a scheduled closing date. Disney knows they legally do not have the right to do that and their ROFR expires (if not previously exercised) at the scheduled closing date as long as that date was 30 days out. 

The administrative wait and subsequent delay of closing waiting for estoppel does not revive Disney’s ROFR


----------



## hlhlaw07

MICKIMINI said:


> I had a 30 OKW get through ROFR last year in around 57 days.  AFAIK (25 years owning DVC) the 30 day ROFR is a neat way to work with the resale brokers and DVC is not bound by the 30 days.  They make the rules and we have to wait it out.  If this has changed and I'm wrong so be it, but I'm pretty sure DVC can drag it out as long as they want.


You’re wrong. They can only drag it out for as long as you allow them to. Go back and look at the terms of your contract they took 57 days to make a decision. I guarantee it’s terms scheduled closing 60 days out or longer. They took 57 days because you gave them that long. Had your contract scheduled closing at 30 days out, then they would have made the decision within the 30 days.


----------



## CastAStone

hlhlaw07 said:


> Once the scheduled closing date arrives without Disney making an affirmative decision one way or the other means they have waived their right. Everyone likes to make “what if scenarios” about Disney going past closing and then trying to exercise ROFR, but it simply won’t happen. Disney is very aware of the law and the wording in their contract that created the ROFR. The actual wording of the ROFR provision in the Disney contract acknowledges that if scheduled closing comes without hearing from Disney then the right has been waived and the contract is clear to close.  If closing companies won’t move forward without the actual nod from Disney on ROFR, then that is on them. They are needlessly holding up the process. But there is a reason you will not be able to find one case of Disney taking a contract past a scheduled closing date. Disney knows they legally do not have the right to do that and their ROFR expires (if not previously exercised) at the scheduled closing date as long as that date was 30 days out.
> 
> The administrative wait and subsequent delay of closing waiting for estoppel does not revive Disney’s ROFR


I wasn’t trying to make hypotheticals, I genuinely wanted to understand. Thank you.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Contract in hand.   This is what went down.  Signed 02/18/2019 passed ROFR 04/23/2019.  "This contract shall be closed within 60 days..."


----------



## hlhlaw07

MICKIMINI said:


> Contract in hand.   This is what went down.  Signed 02/18/2019 passed ROFR 04/23/2019.  "This contract shall be closed within 60 days..."


A couple of things...Was 2/18 the day you signed or the day the contract was executed (meaning both parties signed)? Was 4/23 the day you were notified of Disney’s decision or the day Disney actually made the decision?  My guess would be that Disney made the decision prior to 4/23 and because of the holiday weekend, you didn’t find out until 4/23.

Either way, it really means nothing to say that Disney waived their right after it expired. They were bound by the 60 days you gave them. It would be significant if they tried to take it after the 60 days, but just waiving a right they didn’t have anymore is just redundant formality.


----------



## whitneypb85

whitneypb85 -- $101-$16240-150-SSR-Sept- 23/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/8

All this talk of them taking stuff back has me a bit worried, but it is what it is! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Royal Consort

Brianstl said:


> Plus, it adds to the frustration of resale buyers and Disney can hope that drives them to direct.
> 
> I would suggest that anyone buying a resale contract demand a closing date as close to the 30 days required as the details of your purchase will allow.



I've been trying to negotiate with a broker for a 60 day settlement or less because I don't want this to drag on. The broker just won't budge even when you inform them that Disney only requires their contractual minimum 30 days. The seem incredibly cognisant of not annoying the mouse. 90 days seems a bit silly to me. Closed on my house and moved in less time.


----------



## hlhlaw07

Royal Consort said:


> I've been trying to negotiate with a broker for a 60 day settlement or less because I don't want this to drag on. The broker just won't budge even when you inform them that Disney only requires their contractual minimum 30 days. The seem incredibly cognisant of not annoying the mouse. 90 days seems a bit silly to me. Closed on my house and moved in less time.


Yep, they are definitely scared of upsetting the mouse. Kinda weird. You would think they would be more worried about the people they actually work for. I think it depends on the broker, but I and few others have successfully been able to get the contracts re-written to a 30 day close. My recommendation is to make your offer contingent on a 30 day close. Some probably still won’t budge. Fear of the mouse is strong.


----------



## MICKIMINI

These are the facts.  I sifted through emails from 2019 as I was buying three contracts and selling two simultaneously.  This one was a royal pain from day #1 which was 02/14/2019.  Broker couldn't decide if we could pay the deposit by credit card or not.  I mailed a check 02/22/2019 after it was determined it had to be a check.  I received an email check received 02/25/2019 and it went to ROFR that day.  I received a phone call from broker 04/23/2019 it passed ROFR after pestering her repeatedly for an answer.  It finally closed 05/13/2019.  It has to be the longest closing in DVC history.  Please don't ask to reveal the broker.   I haven't done business with them since.

30 OKW  I was the buyer
To ROFR 02/25/2019
Passed ROFR 04/23/2019 
Closed 05/13/2019


----------



## Cyberc1978

Just wondering if the reason why Disney started to ROFR this soon is because that most deluxe resorts are closed until September 2021 and therefore Disney will have little to no income from those resorts and therefore buying back points and then renting them will generate at least some income. Then when the deluxe resorts opens back up they can just sell the points again.

just a thought.


----------



## mattburmeister

My wife and I had our first contract sent to Disney for ROFR

mattburmeister---$87-$14939-160-SSR-Aug-0/19, 56/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/7
Wish us luck!!


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Really interesting conversation about why ROFR is starting back up as well as the legal aspects of closing without hearing from Disney, so thank you all for distracting me there !

I HATED having to add one to the Taken list .


----------



## sethschroeder

Cyberc1978 said:


> just a thought.



They can choose to just pull inventory as breakage though for free based on my understanding but maybe I am wrong about that and there is some limit?

My thought is simply that they are stocking up on some points to be ready for the 100 to 125 increase on direct sales so there is no wait list that occurs.

To clarify its not "free" but there is a cap in breakage income so once they blow past that then its all "free".


----------



## amymike159

First time buyer!!! 
seller giving $950 credit toward 2021 dues

amymike159---$95-$17025-175-OKW(E)-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 54/21, 175/22-Seller gives $950 cr- sent 8/7


----------



## DebbieB

Royal Consort said:


> I've been trying to negotiate with a broker for a 60 day settlement or less because I don't want this to drag on. The broker just won't budge even when you inform them that Disney only requires their contractual minimum 30 days. The seem incredibly cognisant of not annoying the mouse. 90 days seems a bit silly to me. Closed on my house and moved in less time.



I'm looking at my VGC contract from January.   It was dated 1/3/2020, closing on or before 3/13/2020 but not before 1/31/2020.   It was a quick process because it was a slow time right after New Years.    So it was about 70 days in the contract.  Actual closing was around 1/28.  My points were loaded 2/15.

I dodged a bullet.   It was originally going to be a delayed closing around Mid May.   I was fine with that because there was only 1 point for 2020 and I didn't plan to use them until 2021.    The broker emailed me the next day and said when he reviewed their contracts and the points for their trip was from another contract, so no delayed closing needed.   It hit me around June that if I would have had the delayed closing, it would have been a mess.  Their May trip was obviously cancelled, so who knows what would have happened with those points.   Probably would have had to cancel the contract.


----------



## Royal Consort

DebbieB said:


> I'm looking at my VGC contract from January.   It was dated 1/3/2020, closing on or before 3/13/2020 but not before 1/31/2020.   It was a quick process because it was a slow time right after New Years.    So it was about 70 days in the contract.  Actual closing was around 1/28.  My points were loaded 2/15.
> 
> I dodged a bullet.   It was originally going to be a delayed closing around Mid May.   I was fine with that because there was only 1 point for 2020 and I didn't plan to use them until 2021.    The broker emailed me the next day and said when he reviewed their contracts and the points for their trip was from another contract, so no delayed closing needed.   It hit me around June that if I would have had the delayed closing, it would have been a mess.  Their May trip was obviously cancelled, so who knows what would have happened with those points.   Probably would have had to cancel the contract.



Mine is a VGC contract also!


----------



## DebbieB

Royal Consort said:


> Mine is a VGC contract also!



Love VGC, stayed there several times.   Friends and I have a trip planned 9/30-10/4, which I am losing hope.  Didn't book it until June and no points rooms.   My friend is a cm, so she got me a GCH room with her discount (she's in a separate room with her son).   I waitlisted and have been stalking the system.  I got 9/30 & 10/1 (using my BWV points), so now only 2 nights cash.  I am still waitlisted for the other 2 nights.    Got flights from Pittsburgh for 5900 points each way on SW (or $91 each way).  Sounds perfect except who knows if they will be open!

I am planning on booking next July this week coming up.   We usually go out for D23 but who knows what is going on with that and I want to get something booked to use my new VGC points!


----------



## Cyberc1978

sethschroeder said:


> They can choose to just pull inventory as breakage though for free based on my understanding but maybe I am wrong about that and there is some limit?
> 
> My thought is simply that they are stocking up on some points to be ready for the 100 to 125 increase on direct sales so there is no wait list that occurs.
> 
> To clarify its not "free" but there is a cap in breakage income so once they blow past that then its all "free".


My understanding is that the breakage is only for rooms 60 days or less out.

the breakage limit is a specific %%anything below or up to that limit the home resort get a piece of the pie. Above the limit DVC takes it all. Every year the limit is reached.

maybe DVC is stocking up on the points for the potential increase but as long as they aren't taking way more than they are I’m not putting my faith into that one.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Hi all, wondering your thoughts on this.... Anyone think the recent ROFR activity (if tied to increase waitlist activity w/ direct sales) may be influenced by the new member “add-on tool” recently added to the DVC website? I know it’s not much of a “tool” (email to member services stating interest) but it’s the first time I’ve seen where it puts adding points on at all resorts front and center. Maybe some member didn’t know you could add on at sold out resorts until then and now they are seeing increased volume of requests causing DVD to acquire more points at these resorts? Just speculating. In this thread, a lot of you pointed out some really good, probable main drivers and just wondering if you think this has any impact.


----------



## poofyo101

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Hi all, wondering your thoughts on this.... Anyone think the recent ROFR activity (if tied to increase waitlist activity w/ direct sales) may be influenced by the new member “add-on tool” recently added to the DVC website? I know it’s not much of a “tool” (email to member services stating interest) but it’s the first time I’ve seen where it puts adding points on at all resorts front and center. Maybe some member didn’t know you could add on at sold out resorts until then and now they are seeing increased volume of requests causing DVD to acquire more points at these resorts? Just speculating. In this thread, a lot of you pointed out some really good, probable main drivers and just wondering if you think this has any impact.


Really no one has any idea. All speculation. Your opinion is as good as anyone elses. Personally I think they are doing it just to give everyone a scare and then back to not buying anymore. I do not think they buy things to fulfill immediate demand as I think they pull from their inventory and once it gets below a certain point they will add back on. IF they were in the business of fulfilling immediate demand by buying back they would have bought back all the VGC contracts but they have not. Just my opinion.


----------



## sethschroeder

poofyo101 said:


> IF they were in the business of fulfilling immediate demand by buying back they would have bought back all the VGC contracts but they have not.



Wondering if it being closed has something to do with it and possibly the new DL resort as well? They want those people to stick on the waitlist? 

I know it sounds dumb but possibly DVC also has a % profit of the ROFR flip that has to happen as well? So even though they can flip it for $70/point the profit is only around 25% vs the SSR flip of 35%.

Also we don't know they haven't been clearing out the VGC list as well. I wonder if someone who is at the top of the WL or someone who recently bought a sub $200 resale can comment.


----------



## firedust

amymike159 said:


> First time buyer!!!
> seller giving $950 credit toward 2021 dues
> 
> amymike159---$95-$17025-175-OKW(E)-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 54/21, 175/22-Seller gives $950 cr- sent 8/7


Dang, where did you get that contract? We offered that in a similar contract and couldn't make the deal with us paying dues


----------



## Spinster Travel

ABE4DISNEY said:


> That's good to hear about the Poly...
> 
> HOWEVER, if you all are _*really*_ my friends, none of you will be asking for 125 direct Poly points in the near future.


 LOL - I have a 120 Point Poly contract in ROFR and was just thinking "thank god" I didn't tell the DVC guide I've been talking to about my resale contract  .  I'm sure they don't have time to be that sneaky, but why leave it to chance ?  I'm still pondering the major question of buying 100 points direct to get a blue card before the minimum goes up to 125, but I just can't make up my mind.  Poly is my dream home resort, so if this passes ROFR, at least I'll have that!


----------



## amymike159

firedust said:


> Dang, where did you get that contract? We offered that in a similar contract and couldn't make the deal with us paying dues


That was already in the contract details prior to us bidding on it! I was very pleased with the price... especially as a 2057 expiration date! We aren’t too worried about Disney taking it back, as it is a fairly stripped contract... but you never know!!


----------



## RachStu

sethschroeder said:


> Which resort?



Saratoga


----------



## Cony

I knew this was coming... The broker just contacted me to say that Disney took our contract. This contract has a delayed closing (Jan 2nd) and they still took it.

Cony---$92-$18990-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 208/20, 200/21-Seller pays dues- sent 7/7- taken 8/9


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

Cony said:


> I knew this was coming... The broker just contacted me to say that Disney took our contract...
> 
> Cony---$92-$18990-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 208/20, 200/21-Seller pays dues- sent 7/7- taken 8/9


Sorry


----------



## Naglejen

Has anyone gotten through ROFR during this buyback spree?


----------



## sethschroeder

RachStu said:


> Saratoga



I have doubt at worst that SSR is treading water for price.

$100/pt should pass right now but I would be targeting $90-$95/pt.

If I wanted to be aggressive and didn't need a contract soon might even be going for $85-$88 area.


----------



## poofyo101

sethschroeder said:


> I have doubt at worst that SSR is treading water for price.
> 
> $100/pt should pass right now but I would be targeting $90-$95/pt.
> 
> If I wanted to be aggressive and didn't need a contract soon might even be going for $85-$88 area.


If rofr continues Saratoga will be back at 100/pt very quickly.


----------



## _Iowa_

_Iowa_ said:


> Passed ROFR on 350 points at SSR. $88/point. One more contract out, but that's 300 @ $90/point so I'm assuming we'll pass that one.


Woah. Timing I guess. Disney just exercised ROFR on my $90 300 point contract


----------



## poofyo101

Cony said:


> I knew this was coming... The broker just contacted me to say that Disney took our contract. This contract has a delayed closing (Jan 2nd) and they still took it.
> 
> Cony---$92-$18990-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 208/20, 200/21-Seller pays dues- sent 7/7- taken 8/9


So there is some information against the instant filling of waitlist buybacks.


----------



## FinnFogg

Has Disney ever ROFR’d Vero Beach in recent history?  I didn’t think so, but now I’m getting nervous too.


----------



## sethschroeder

poofyo101 said:


> If rofr continues Saratoga will be back at 100/pt very quickly.



Meh if I was buying SSR I would just wait it out. There is not going to be enough direct buyers to prop up the ROFR. You will have quite a few direct purchases running in to the 125 increase and then it will drop off.

Everyone is getting so wrapped up in a few ROFRs taken. 

Did you read the ROFR thread 90 contracts were processed last week direct vs the 500-600 that processed the first week of August in 2019.

Disney has how many resorts still closed because they can fill rooms? Plus they just cut hours even further in September. 

ROFR kept prices up when there was full parks and lots of direct sales happening. It was also a single pass of ROFR taken.


----------



## poofyo101

FinnFogg said:


> Has Disney ever ROFR’d Vero Beach in recent history?  I didn’t think so, but now I’m getting nervous too.


not recently but I would think as long as its cheap enough its in danger. I had a VGF rofred a few months ago when they had not had a buy back for several months because it was priced too low.


----------



## poofyo101

sethschroeder said:


> Meh if I was buying SSR I would just wait it out. There is not going to be enough direct buyers to prop up the ROFR. You will have quite a few direct purchases running in to the 125 increase and then it will drop off.
> 
> Everyone is getting so wrapped up in a few ROFRs taken.
> 
> Did you read the ROFR thread 90 contracts were processed last week direct vs the 500-600 that processed the first week of August in 2019.
> 
> Disney has how many resorts still closed because they can fill rooms? Plus they just cut hours even further in September.
> 
> ROFR kept prices up when there was full parks and lots of direct sales happening. It was also a single pass of ROFR taken.


SSR hadn't really been bought back for a  few months prior to covid so maybe looking to catch back up on it.

I have an SSR that was sent 7/23 which doesn't have a chance to make it through if this is continued over next 2 weeks.


----------



## sethschroeder

poofyo101 said:


> So there is some information against the instant filling of waitlist buybacks.



It was actually pointed out by someone they could pick up stripped contracts and then sell contracts out of what they are required to hold. This way they avoid MFs this year. 

So I think I was wrong that stripped vs not stripped mattered.

If they are holding excess until 2021 they can also only do so much of that.


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

poofyo101 said:


> If rofr continues Saratoga will be back at 100/pt very quickly.



Game theory would actually dictate that you keep sending in contracts at fair market value assuming Disney can’t afford to continue to ROFR everyone.


----------



## RachStu

Whoops, it was not Saratoga it was OKW.  It's been a long day...  Contract was up for $88 for 230 points and I offered $80, with the seller to pay fees and dues as it's a stripped contract and doesn't have any points until 2021.


----------



## poofyo101

ForWhomTheMouseTolls said:


> Game theory would actually dictate that you keep sending in contracts at fair market value assuming Disney can’t afford to continue to ROFR everyone.


True but it does seem like alot of the disney customers are making some purchases off emotion rather than an attempt to save a few hundred more dollars. A lot of customers just want to ensure it gets through even if it does cost them a few more dollars per point.


----------



## poofyo101

RachStu said:


> Whoops, it was not Saratoga it was OKW.  It's been a long day...  Contract was up for $88 for 230 points and I offered $80, with the seller to pay fees and dues as it's a stripped contract and doesn't have any points until 2021.


I don't think thats a low offer at all. I would say closer to market value than it is to a lowball.


----------



## sethschroeder

poofyo101 said:


> True but it does seem like alot of the disney customers are making some purchases off emotion rather than an attempt to save a few hundred more dollars. A lot of customers just want to ensure it gets through even if it does cost them a few more dollars per point.



Thats their issue not mine is my point of view.

I just see no way that Disney is going to be able to ROFR all these contracts over the next 12 months. I have zero doubts that at this time next year we will still be talking about how crowds have not fully returned (maybe longer).

It depends on you as a buyer as well. I have contracts, with points, and likely will buy my next contract direct. So I am in a different position than someone without a single contract and looking to book a trip for next fall during a busier time frame.


----------



## RachStu

poofyo101 said:


> I don't think thats a low offer at all. I would say closer to market value than it is to a lowball.



Quite! It was incorrectly advertised as a Dec UY when it was a June UY and the agent tried to tell me June is better then December and worth more as you get your points earlier


----------



## RachStu

[QUOTE="sethschroeder, post: 62214695, member: 463396"

I have zero doubts that at this time next year we will still be talking about how crowds have not fully returned (maybe longer).

[/QUOTE]

Even with the 50th anniversary?


----------



## sethschroeder

RachStu said:


> Even with the 50th anniversary?



Doesn't start until likely October time frame. Doubt with everything going on they launch a 50th celebration early.


----------



## Brianstl

poofyo101 said:


> So there is some information against the instant filling of waitlist buybacks.


Disney has points they can put on contracts from breakage and points they get when people trade them in for cruises, adventures be Disney, etc.


----------



## poofyo101

RachStu said:


> Quite! It was incorrectly advertised as a Dec UY when it was a June UY and the agent tried to tell me June is better then December and worth more as you get your points earlier


what in the world....


----------



## Brianstl

RachStu said:


> Even with the 50th anniversary?



The 50th isn’t going to change the economic situation.

Plus, one thing hurting Disney is that a sizable group of people who pay for big family vacations and own DVC are above the age of 60.  That group is justifiably more concerned about travel and large crowds than younger groups.  They are going to be reluctant to travel until a vaccine is effective.


----------



## Sandisw

sethschroeder said:


> They can choose to just pull inventory as breakage though for free based on my understanding but maybe I am wrong about that and there is some limit?
> 
> My thought is simply that they are stocking up on some points to be ready for the 100 to 125 increase on direct sales so there is no wait list that occurs.
> 
> To clarify its not "free" but there is a cap in breakage income so once they blow past that then its all "free".



They can anticipate breakage and pull more than 60 days but it would have to have some level of data to support it is normally open to be pulled, based on how I interpret the POS.

However, I can’t see them using ROFR either for more points since they still own 65% of RIV to discount and rent for cash.


----------



## Paul Stupin

sethschroeder said:


> Thats their issue not mine is my point of view.
> 
> I just see no way that Disney is going to be able to ROFR all these contracts over the next 12 months. I have zero doubts that at this time next year we will still be talking about how crowds have not fully returned (maybe longer).
> 
> It depends on you as a buyer as well. I have contracts, with points, and likely will buy my next contract direct. So I am in a different position than someone without a single contract and looking to book a trip for next fall during a busier time frame.


When you factor in a specific number of points you might want, coupled with a specific UY, and a specific resort (maybe not SSR, where there are usually considerable contracts available), it never seems to me like there are a thousand resale options, all amazing deals. Considering the time it takes for these things to close, for me sometimes it’s worth it to just pay a little extra and get exactly what I want, without continually stalking all the sites and waiting for months.

This board is fantastic in terms of providing a range of the actual sales prices out there, but I also wonder if it establishes unrealistic expectations for the kind of deals available. I tried a few lowball offers on some recent contracts I bought, not insulting, just lower, and the sellers didn’t even respond. I wound up coming up, but I think the deals were still fair. Maybe I’m just not patient enough, or willing to keep offering less money on contract after contract until someone accepts. Seems like that process could take forever.


----------



## sethschroeder

Paul Stupin said:


> When you factor in a specific number of points you might want, coupled with a specific UY, and a specific resort (maybe not SSR, where there are usually considerable contracts available), it never seems to me like there are a thousand resale options, all amazing deals. Considering the time it takes for these things to close, for me sometimes it’s worth it to just pay a little extra and get exactly what I want, without continually stalking all the sites and waiting for months.
> 
> This board is fantastic in terms of providing a range of the actual sales prices out there, but I also wonder if it establishes unrealistic expectations for the kind of deals available. I tried a few lowball offers on some recent contracts I bought, not insulting, just lower, and the sellers didn’t even respond. I wound up coming up, but I think the deals were still fair. Maybe I’m just not patient enough, or willing to keep offering less money on contract after contract until someone accepts. Seems like that process could take forever.



Been looking at BLT there is probably been 5 or 6 listings in my use year for 150-170 point range all that have had at least one if not more reductions. This just in the last month.

If I wanted it I probably could have gotten one for 128-130 range. I likely will go direct on the next purchase but my thought is that I am in no hurry and the market is not going up in cost.

Upside I could save $20-$30/point the downside maybe I pay an extra $2-$3/point in the next 6 months if I go resale.

I think sometime to remember is to look at the long term pricing charts. They don't increase over night but slowly increase in pricing over time. Take a look at old ROFR trends of how quickly pricing goes up. That is during the best of times with tons of people at Disney, a good economy, ect.


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

Ours passed at 32 days.  (AKV)
It seems that some resorts take longer than others.  That really makes no sense to me when it is a yes or no.  It is not like Disney doesn't know what a good deal on a buy-back is.


----------



## Rustygirl84

KyleAfterAWhile said:


> Ours passed at 32 days.  (AKV)
> It seems that some resorts take longer than others.  That really makes no sense to me when it is a yes or no.  It is not like Disney doesn't know what a good deal on a buy-back is.


 I wish my AKV would have passed already. I sent mine 6/19 and I am still waiting to hear back.


----------



## smisale

Does anyone know what there buying back. Is there any rhyme or reason for it. Mine was sent 7/23 95.00 for 160 at SSR.


----------



## LadybugsMum

smisale said:


> Does anyone know what there buying back. Is there any rhyme or reason for it. Mine was sent 7/23 95.00 for 160 at SSR.






From this thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-exercising-rofr.3809652/


Saratoga Springs - 200 points @ $91 per point.

Saratoga Springs - 385 points @ $92 per point.

Saratoga Springs - 200 points @ $97 per point.

Old Key West - 220 points @ $81 per point.

Grand Floridian - 200 points @ $139 per point.

Old Key West - 270 points @ $89 per point.


----------



## RachStu

OKW at $89 isn’t even cheap!


----------



## davidl81

Paul Stupin said:


> When you factor in a specific number of points you might want, coupled with a specific UY, and a specific resort (maybe not SSR, where there are usually considerable contracts available), it never seems to me like there are a thousand resale options, all amazing deals. Considering the time it takes for these things to close, for me sometimes it’s worth it to just pay a little extra and get exactly what I want, without continually stalking all the sites and waiting for months.
> 
> This board is fantastic in terms of providing a range of the actual sales prices out there, but I also wonder if it establishes unrealistic expectations for the kind of deals available. I tried a few lowball offers on some recent contracts I bought, not insulting, just lower, and the sellers didn’t even respond. I wound up coming up, but I think the deals were still fair. Maybe I’m just not patient enough, or willing to keep offering less money on contract after contract until someone accepts. Seems like that process could take forever.


There are low deals out there, but to your point they can be a lot of work to find.  IE I found a random BCV posting on redweek for like $62 a point.  It already had a buyer when I asked about it, but those crazy low deals do exist.  That being said they are very much out of the norm.  Most sellers are using a broker who is advising them a fair listing price and when presented with a low offer 95% of sellers will just wait.  There is always that 5% that looks at it and says (heck the final cost is only $1000 less than listing price lets just sell this and move on).  Some of those may be people with financial issues, others (and Id bet a lot more then we think of) are the results of people getting divorced and in their divorce they just decided to sell their DVC and split the money.  In a case like that since you are only seeing half of the total sale you may care even less.
But to your main point those deals are hard to come by and how much time does one really want to invest in searching for contracts that meet their UY and have the right amount of points, then make offer after offer until someone bites on it?  Then wait for ROFR etc all in the attempt to save sometimes just a few hundred dollars over the average selling price.  I am of the opinion that if it is a fair price and it has what I am looking for in a contract (ie UY, number of points, not stripped) I am not going to let a $5 price per point difference really stop me from buying it.


----------



## sethschroeder

RachStu said:


> OKW at $89 isn’t even cheap!



Had to be something very specific about it you would have to think.


----------



## davidl81

LadybugsMum said:


> From this thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-exercising-rofr.3809652/
> 
> 
> Saratoga Springs - 200 points @ $91 per point.
> 
> Saratoga Springs - 385 points @ $92 per point.
> 
> Saratoga Springs - 200 points @ $97 per point.
> 
> Old Key West - 220 points @ $81 per point.
> 
> Grand Floridian - 200 points @ $139 per point.
> 
> Old Key West - 270 points @ $89 per point.



Have we seen any sub 200 point contracts taken yet?  I think it may be a little more than just price per point, but if Disney is just grabbing points it would be simpler for them to do it on larger contracts (ie 200 point plus) since it is just less paperwork to do (ie less overall contracts to buy in order to get to what ever point number they are looking for).


----------



## Naglejen

davidl81 said:


> Have we seen any sub 200 point contracts taken yet?  I think it may be a little more than just price per point, but if Disney is just grabbing points it would be simpler for them to do it on larger contracts (ie 200 point plus) since it is just less paperwork to do (ie less overall contracts to buy in order to get to what ever point number they are looking for).



Given that both of mine that are pending ROFR are small (75 PVB and 55 AKL), I would also really like to know the answer to this!


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

Rustygirl84 said:


> I wish my AKV would have passed already. I sent mine 6/19 and I am still waiting to hear back.



Wonder why mine was 3 weeks after yours and it passed.  Price maybe?


----------



## Rustygirl84

KyleAfterAWhile said:


> Wonder why mine was 3 weeks after yours and it passed.  Price maybe?



I think sometimes it is the broker you use. I had a small SSR contract that was sent 7/1 with a different broker and I received that one back at 32 days.


----------



## smisale

Hope my contract at 160pts goes through hate to have to go through this all over again and if this keeps up price will go up


----------



## _Iowa_

LadybugsMum said:


> From this thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-exercising-rofr.3809652/
> 
> 
> Saratoga Springs - 200 points @ $91 per point.
> 
> Saratoga Springs - 385 points @ $92 per point.
> 
> Saratoga Springs - 200 points @ $97 per point.
> 
> Old Key West - 220 points @ $81 per point.
> 
> Grand Floridian - 200 points @ $139 per point.
> 
> Old Key West - 270 points @ $89 per point.


Weird. So we got 350 SSR points past at $88 the week before these were claimed and like I said yesterday, they took the 300 at $90. We just signed for another one - $94 for 300 points, has all of 20, 21 and 22. Here's hoping.


----------



## Royal Consort

...and here I was searching for an Aulani contract.

Royal Consort---$230-$12397-50-VGC-Sep-0/19, 31/20, 50/21- sent 8/10

Using banking, this will get me onsite each year until I add on at DLH and then will alternate every 2nd year.


----------



## jbreen2010

_Iowa_ said:


> Weird. So we got 350 SSR points past at $88 the week before these were claimed and like I said yesterday, they took the 300 at $90. We just signed for another one - $94 for 300 points, has all of 20, 21 and 22. Here's hoping.



Fingers crossed for you!  They took one that we were trying to purchase for 225 points @ $94pp. last week.

I honestly think the per point dollar difference isn't that big for Disney and likely someone just decided one day "hey we need 1000 points, so just grab some contracts today".


----------



## Lorana

Royal Consort said:


> ...and here I was searching for an Aulani contract.
> 
> Royal Consort---$230-$12397-50-VGC-Sep-0/19, 31/20, 50/21- sent 8/10
> 
> Using banking, this will get me onsite each year until I add on at DLH and then will alternate every 2nd year.


Oh, jealous!!  Congrats!  It's small point AND my UY!  Where did you find this?!


----------



## jhyland

I need to amend my VB post! Got a call from Jerry Sydow at DVC store yesterday that my contract does in fact have all of 2019’s points banked into 2020. The seller did not include these points in the listing so they are free bonus points for me! Hooray!

jhyland---$63-$8558-110-VB-Aug-0/19, 220/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 7/7


----------



## Josh Boggis

Josh Boggis---$104-$22122-200-AKV-Sep-0/19, 84/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/10 

crossing our fingers!!!


----------



## Rockenroller

Has anyone heard of anything passing today? I am waiting on one submitted on the 8th July, so hoping it will be done this week. I think the latest date I have seen coming back was submitted on the 1st July.


----------



## Paul Stupin

davidl81 said:


> There are low deals out there, but to your point they can be a lot of work to find.  IE I found a random BCV posting on redweek for like $62 a point.  It already had a buyer when I asked about it, but those crazy low deals do exist.  That being said they are very much out of the norm.  Most sellers are using a broker who is advising them a fair listing price and when presented with a low offer 95% of sellers will just wait.  There is always that 5% that looks at it and says (heck the final cost is only $1000 less than listing price lets just sell this and move on).  Some of those may be people with financial issues, others (and Id bet a lot more then we think of) are the results of people getting divorced and in their divorce they just decided to sell their DVC and split the money.  In a case like that since you are only seeing half of the total sale you may care even less.
> But to your main point those deals are hard to come by and how much time does one really want to invest in searching for contracts that meet their UY and have the right amount of points, then make offer after offer until someone bites on it?  Then wait for ROFR etc all in the attempt to save sometimes just a few hundred dollars over the average selling price.  I am of the opinion that if it is a fair price and it has what I am looking for in a contract (ie UY, number of points, not stripped) I am not going to let a $5 price per point difference really stop me from buying it.


I agree with you. For me, its just not worth the time or stress.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Rockenroller said:


> Has anyone heard of anything passing today? I am waiting on one submitted on the 8th July, so hoping it will be done this week. I think the latest date I have seen coming back was submitted on the 1st July.


All quiet today.....


----------



## ohmyminnie

Haven't heard anything today.  So frustrating!  I'm waiting on a BCV contract sent July 6.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

_Iowa_ said:


> Weird. So we got 350 SSR points past at $88 the week before these were claimed and like I said yesterday, they took the 300 at $90. We just signed for another one - $94 for 300 points, has all of 20, 21 and 22. Here's hoping.


Aiming to join the 4000-point club?


----------



## _Iowa_

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Aiming to join the 4000-point club?


I'm just trying to get over 600 if they'll let me.


----------



## Liquidice

ohmyminnie said:


> Haven't heard anything today.  So frustrating!  I'm waiting on a BCV contract sent July 6.



I'm waiting on BCV too! I don't see your entry on the first page though?  Did you post yours?

Mine was sent 7/15, so I've still got at least another week or so to wait. Was hoping that they were speeding up wait times after seeing a bunch go by and getting down closer to a 30 day turn around - but it seems like whenever they get there, they take a few days off and let it "build back up" before going back to it. Very frustrating - hopefully Disney doesn't decide this is how they will do things moving forward to save a few bucks and discourage people from DVC re-sale.

I wonder if there are any laws that prevent Disney from taking significantly longer for re-sale versus Direct in the long term?


----------



## Royal Consort

Lorana said:


> Oh, jealous!!  Congrats!  It's small point AND my UY!  Where did you find this?!



I find my Sept and Oct UY tricky to find resale. I had wanted a few more points than this but small VGC Sept/Oct never happen.

This was listed by DVC Resale Market. I think it was only listed for a few minutes though. I was browsing, came back and refreshed the page and grabbed it. Plus, I am allowing myself to buy one contract per lockdown. This is our second lockdown here. I cannot afford a third.

Let's hope this passes ROFR.


----------



## Lorana

Royal Consort said:


> I find my Sept and Oct UY tricky to find resale. I had wanted a few more points than this but small VGC Sept/Oct never happen.
> 
> This was listed by DVC Resale Market. I think it was only listed for a few minutes though. I was browsing, came back and refreshed the page and grabbed it. Plus, I am allowing myself to buy one contract per lockdown. This is our second lockdown here. I cannot afford a third.
> 
> Let's hope this passes ROFR.


Congrats!  If you change your mind, let me know.  I'll happily take it.  ;-)


----------



## ohmyminnie

Liquidice said:


> I'm waiting on BCV too! I don't see your entry on the first page though?  Did you post yours?
> 
> Mine was sent 7/15, so I've still got at least another week or so to wait. Was hoping that they were speeding up wait times after seeing a bunch go by and getting down closer to a 30 day turn around - but it seems like whenever they get there, they take a few days off and let it "build back up" before going back to it. Very frustrating - hopefully Disney doesn't decide this is how they will do things moving forward to save a few bucks and discourage people from DVC re-sale.
> 
> I wonder if there are any laws that prevent Disney from taking significantly longer for re-sale versus Direct in the long term?


I haven't actually gotten around to posting all the details, thought I would just do it when it passes (hopefully!).


----------



## macman123

I have an offer on SSR for $82pp at 175 points.

Looking doubtful then.


----------



## sethschroeder

macman123 said:


> I have an offer on SSR for $82pp at 175 points.
> 
> Looking doubtful then.



Nah you have a chance. We had a single day so far this summer where ROFR was taken by Disney. I would want to start seeing it consistently to think its actually back.


----------



## Aussie RJ

Aussie RJ---$130-$22477-160-BLT-Apr-3/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/3, passed 8/10

Seller has banked 2020 points into 2021.


----------



## Liquidice

Aussie RJ said:


> Aussie RJ---$130-$22477-160-BLT-Apr-3/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/3, passed 8/10
> 
> Seller has banked 2020 points into 2021.



First contract to pass today, congrats!

Can you tell me, was there anything special that had to be done to have the seller bank your 2020 points into 2021?

Did Disney need to reapprove the contract or anything? I have a contract I am waiting on (sent 7/15), also an April use year and am thinking I may want the seller to bank the points for me because November 30th is the banking deadline and Disney has been so slow with rofr, estoppel, adding the contract and finally adding the points.


----------



## Aussie RJ

Liquidice said:


> Can you tell me, was there anything special that had to be done to have the seller bank your 2020 points into 2021?



I asked the seller to bank as part of the offer and had it noted on the offer.


----------



## Royal Consort

Aussie RJ said:


> Aussie RJ---$130-$22477-160-BLT-Apr-3/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/3, passed 8/10
> 
> Seller has banked 2020 points into 2021.



Hey, you got it. Congratulations!


----------



## Sandisw

Liquidice said:


> First contract to pass today, congrats!
> 
> Can you tell me, was there anything special that had to be done to have the seller bank your 2020 points into 2021?
> 
> Did Disney need to reapprove the contract or anything? I have a contract I am waiting on (sent 7/15), also an April use year and am thinking I may want the seller to bank the points for me because November 30th is the banking deadline and Disney has been so slow with rofr, estoppel, adding the contract and finally adding the points.



You may want to ask them before ROFR comes in as I don’t know if that change requires a new submission or not,  I did the same thing when buying,...asked seller to bank as part of offer because I knew I wouldnt have them by banking deadline..Which I don’t!


----------



## Liquidice

Aussie RJ said:


> I asked the seller to bank as part of the offer and had it noted on the offer.



Gotcha - thanks!  I didn't put it into the offer, so may just have to try my luck and see if Member Services will bank once the points come through.


----------



## macman123

Liquidice said:


> Gotcha - thanks!  I didn't put it into the offer, so may just have to try my luck and see if Member Services will bank once the points come through.



If you are past the deadline its unlikely.......

Direct they will.


----------



## Liquidice

Sandisw said:


> You may want to ask them before ROFR comes in as I don’t know if that change requires a new submission or not,  I did the same thing when buying,...asked seller to bank as part of offer because I knew I wouldnt have them by banking deadline..Which I don’t!



Thanks - I am so close to ROFR that I don't want to change anything and "reset the clock".  Wasn't sure if there was a way to ask the seller to do it after ROFR that doesn't impact things.

Technically if Disney comes back with ROFR within 45 days, and then everything else completes in less than 3 months, I'll still be OK for the banking deadline.  From what I've heard though, since Disney is being so slow to complete everything - Member Services has been allowing you to bank when you receive the points too, even if it is past the banking deadline since it is not really your fault.


----------



## Liquidice

macman123 said:


> If you are past the deadline its unlikely.......
> 
> Direct they will.



I've seen others in this thread say they were told by Member Services that they can still bank since it isn't their fault that Disney has been slow to load points.  I guess I'll see, worst case scenario - I'll rent the points or just take an extra Disney trip before April 2021


----------



## Aussie RJ

Royal Consort said:


> Hey, you got it. Congratulations!


These are my "walk back from MK after New Years fireworks points"


----------



## JoshF

Couldn't fight the Addonitis...

Signed an accepted offer on a Poly contract today.  Will post officially when it gets sent for ROFR.


----------



## Galun

Liquidice said:


> Thanks - I am so close to ROFR that I don't want to change anything and "reset the clock".  Wasn't sure if there was a way to ask the seller to do it after ROFR that doesn't impact things.
> 
> Technically if Disney comes back with ROFR within 45 days, and then everything else completes in less than 3 months, I'll still be OK for the banking deadline.  From what I've heard though, since Disney is being so slow to complete everything - Member Services has been allowing you to bank when you receive the points too, even if it is past the banking deadline since it is not really your fault.



I had two contracts (our #6 and 7) at risk of closing after the banking deadline.  It ended up fine - I was able to bank the points myself.  However I had been assured multiple times that they would have manually banked the points for me since it's a new (to me) contract.  Also assured me that it does not count toward the once per 5 years courtesy bank after the deadline.

But at this point just plan on 5 months close, and if there is any risk of missing the banking deadline, have the seller bank the points for you before the transaction is submitted to disney for ROFR.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Sandisw said:


> You may want to ask them before ROFR comes in as I don’t know if that change requires a new submission or not,  I did the same thing when buying,...asked seller to bank as part of offer because I knew I wouldnt have them by banking deadline..Which I don’t!


 I decided I might need to bank the points after a contract went to ROFR, and was advised to wait until it was approved to ask the seller. Otherwise the point distribution would not coincide with the contract sent.


----------



## smisale

I have a offer in my UY September  how long do I have to bank them 192/2020 126/2021 160/2022
and how long can I bank them for


----------



## Lorana

smisale said:


> I have a offer in my UY September  how long do I have to bank them 192/2020 126/2021 160/2022
> and how long can I bank them for


You have until April 30 2021 to bank your points, and until 8/31/2022 to use them.


----------



## smisale

thank u BIG Help gives me plenty of time sent contract in to disney July 23 just keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## EM Lawrence

Galun said:


> Also assured me that it does not count toward the once per 5 years courtesy bank after the deadline.



WAIT! That is a thing? Once per 5 years you can bank after your deadline?


----------



## Rustygirl84

55 days and counting waiting for Disney to pass ROFR for my AKL contract....anyone else in the dreaded long wait like me? My other contract sent 7/1, I heard back at 32 days.


----------



## sethschroeder

Rustygirl84 said:


> 55 days and counting waiting for Disney to pass ROFR for my AKL contract....anyone else in the dreaded long wait like me? My other contract sent 7/1, I heard back at 32 days.



Have you asked the Broker/Title Company about it and if they had to resend/update some paperwork? So weird that one your heard back on and the other you didn't.

Were both from the same broker as well?


----------



## RebelScum

Did we ever get an update on how this one went?  Do we know if it passed?

Gisèle2---$100-$25845-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 6/12

I am waiting on ROFR for a 160pt BLT @ $130/pt


----------



## Rustygirl84

sethschroeder said:


> Have you asked the Broker/Title Company about it and if they had to resend/update some paperwork? So weird that one your heard back on and the other you didn't.
> 
> Were both from the same broker as well?



different brokers. I asked and they said that there is nothing they can do about it. They are waiting for Disney.......I have 110 banked points from 2019 that will expire Feb. 2021 but it does not look like I will be able to use them.


----------



## sethschroeder

RebelScum said:


> Did we ever get an update on how this one went?  Do we know if it passed?
> 
> Gisèle2---$100-$25845-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 6/12
> 
> I am waiting on ROFR for a 160pt BLT @ $130/pt



This one had passed
$128 / 200 / BLT / 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/30, passed 8/3

You might get the contract taken but simply based on random timing not because there is a floor to the contracts. I will say there is probably 5 or 6 BLT at $130 or less contracts working through the system right now with point totals of 150-180 points.

I have been following BLT a little closer.


----------



## Hopfather28

Rustygirl84 said:


> different brokers. I asked and they said that there is nothing they can do about it. They are waiting for Disney.......I have 110 banked points from 2019 that will expire Feb. 2021 but it does not look like I will be able to use them.


Yes that did pass.


----------



## davidl81

RebelScum said:


> Did we ever get an update on how this one went?  Do we know if it passed?
> 
> Gisèle2---$100-$25845-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 6/12
> 
> I am waiting on ROFR for a 160pt BLT @ $130/pt


I think that contract did pass.  The stripped points may have helped it.


----------



## JoshF

Just sent my second contract out for ROFR.  2 months and 2 days after my first DVC offer I made another offer for PVB with a matching UY.

JoshF---$134-$14451-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22-Split Closing Costs- sent 8/11

This is like playing Monopoly!


----------



## becauseimnew

JoshF said:


> Just sent my second contract out for ROFR.  2 months and 2 days after my first DVC offer I made another offer for PVB with a matching UY.
> 
> JoshF---$134-$14451-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22-Split Closing Costs- sent 8/11
> 
> This is like playing Monopoly!


Was that listed on fidelity? I wanted to submit an offer, but DH doesn’t want anything but AKL or BRV.


----------



## linzjane88

JoshF said:


> Just sent my second contract out for ROFR.  2 months and 2 days after my first DVC offer I made another offer for PVB with a matching UY.
> 
> JoshF---$134-$14451-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22-Split Closing Costs- sent 8/11
> 
> This is like playing Monopoly!


Well if that's the case I think Grand Floridian is for sure Park Place...and that might mean SSR (my home) is Baltic Ave   . And while we're at it the stimulus money is our $200 for passing "Go".


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

linzjane88 said:


> Well if that's the case I think Grand Floridian is for sure Park Place...and that might mean SSR (my home) is Baltic Ave   . And while we're at it the stimulus money is our $200 for passing "Go".



And Boardwalk is obviously Boardwalk.  Pretty sure Baltic is HHI or VB


----------



## JoshF

linzjane88 said:


> Well if that's the case I think Grand Floridian is for sure Park Place...and that might mean SSR (my home) is Baltic Ave  . And while we're at it the stimulus money is our $200 for passing "Go".


Riviera with resale restrictions = Go To Jail!


----------



## JoshF

becauseimnew said:


> Was that listed on fidelity? I wanted to submit an offer, but DH doesn’t want anything but AKL or BRV.


Yep


----------



## CastAStone

linzjane88 said:


> Well if that's the case I think Grand Floridian is for sure Park Place...and that might mean SSR (my home) is Baltic Ave   . And while we're at it the stimulus money is our $200 for passing "Go".


I think SSR is more like the Light Blues - not too expensive but a huge value that you can get real value out of.

HHI and VB are Electric Company and Water Works.


----------



## gisele2

RebelScum said:


> Did we ever get an update on how this one went?  Do we know if it passed?
> 
> Gisèle2---$100-$25845-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22- sent 6/12
> 
> I am waiting on ROFR for a 160pt BLT @ $130/pt


Yes I passed ROFR .I am waiting to close to update everything.


----------



## RaegansMomma

First time buyer here! I’m hopping I make it through ROFR 

RaegansMomma---$103-$19850-185-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 185/22-credit $800 mf 21- sent 8/11


----------



## ohmyminnie

Yay!  Just heard that my BCV contract that was sent on 7/6 has passed ROFR!!


----------



## Galun

CastAStone said:


> I think SSR is more like the Light Blues - not too expensive but a huge value that you can get real value out of.
> 
> HHI and VB are Electric Company and Water Works.



We own at AKV, AUL, and BWV, and use home resort 11 months out to book the really hard to book days (mostly July 4th and Thanksgiving).  Then we use our big bank of SSR points at 7 months out to complete the trip.  Had worked wonders for us over the past 7 years or so, great value.

SSR points are just awesome... low maintenance fee, low buy in price, long expiration date.  Do a little bit of work and these points can be rented out at almost the same price as "premium resort" points.  Or, in some years I "swap out" my reservation - booked with home resort points at 11 months out, then at 7 months out swap with SSR points by calling in.  Since I already held the reservation I was able to do it (with the tiny risk that someone happened to grab the reservation while the rep is doing the swap - but fingers crossed it had not happened so far).  Then I have those premium resort points again.

So SSR for us is like completing a color block in monopoly... is that like community chest?  I think I played a game or two that way but it may be house rules.


----------



## amymike159

RaegansMomma said:


> First time buyer here! I’m hopping I make it through ROFR
> 
> RaegansMomma---$103-$19850-185-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 185/22-credit $800 mf 21- sent 8/11


Good luck!! First time buyer as well! My extended OKW was also sent to Disney today!!


----------



## berti13

First post and first time buyer.  Really hoping to get through ROFR but nervous after last week.

berti13---$91-$15237-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/14


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

berti13 said:


> First post and first time buyer.  Really hoping to get through ROFR but nervous after last week.
> 
> berti13---$91-$15237-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/14



Good luck! Hope it passes for you. I have an add-on SSR contract pending ROFR submitted 7/14 too. Anxiously waiting like you. Hopefully we hear soon! The longer the wait for ROFR, the more of the addonitis bug I get!!.

I think if i did look to make an offer on another contract, my wife would tell me Do not pass go. Do not collect $200. Go directly to jail.


----------



## Liquidice

ohmyminnie said:


> Yay!  Just heard that my BCV contract that was sent on 7/6 has passed ROFR!!



Congrats!

I know I asked earlier, but now that you passed - would you mind sharing details on price, UY, # of points, stripped/full, etc? 

Sorry for being nosy, I am just curious since I also have a BCV contract waiting for ROFR and wondering since you passed what the likelihood of mine passing will be


----------



## ohmyminnie

$148, $22,904-150-Apr-12/20 (banked from 2019), 150/21, 150/22, sent 7/6, passed 8/11


----------



## ohmyminnie

Liquidice said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I know I asked earlier, but now that you passed - would you mind sharing details on price, UY, # of points, stripped/full, etc?
> 
> Sorry for being nosy, I am just curious since I also have a BCV contract waiting for ROFR and wondering since you passed what the likelihood of mine passing will be


Thanks!  Good luck to you also.


----------



## jennf

Jennf---$110-$19403-160-AKV-Dec-151/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/4

2018 points expire 11/30/18.  We understand that we may lose these points unless by some miracle Disney speeds up the process. If we get the points loaded in time, we will try for a very last minute trip.


----------



## becauseimnew

jennf said:


> Jennf---$110-$19403-160-AKV-Dec-151/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/4
> 
> 2018 points expire 11/30/18.  We understand that we may lose these points unless by some miracle Disney speeds up the process. If we get the points loaded in time, we will try for a very last minute trip.


That’s a great prize!


----------



## MM0422

MM0422---$127-$27552-200-BCV-Oct- 0/19, 209/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/6


----------



## MM0422

Liquidice said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I know I asked earlier, but now that you passed - would you mind sharing details on price, UY, # of points, stripped/full, etc?
> 
> Sorry for being nosy, I am just curious since I also have a BCV contract waiting for ROFR and wondering since you passed what the likelihood of mine passing will be


I'm eagerly waiting to hear that your contract passes ROFR! I submitted one the other day that's not too far off from yours ($127-$27552-200-BCV-Oct- 0/19, 209/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/6)


----------



## Liquidice

MM0422 said:


> I'm eagerly waiting to hear that your contract passes ROFR! I submitted one the other day that's not too far off from yours ($127-$27552-200-BCV-Oct- 0/19, 209/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/6)



Awesome, good luck to you!  Thats a good price too.

If I pass, after doing a happy dance, I'll be on here right away posting an update to say I passed!


----------



## jbreen2010

I have a new "waiting" to add to the ROFR list:

jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 8/11 

This is our second try at becoming a DVC owner on the resale market - fingers crossed!


----------



## sarbah77

sarbah77---$135-$14067-100-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3

Got the docs from the title company today and the notice that I am not at risk of layoff. Whew.


----------



## chicagoshannon

sarbah77 said:


> sarbah77---$135-$14067-100-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3
> 
> Got the docs from the title company today and the notice that I am not at risk of layoff. Whew.


wow I still haven't gotten our closing documents!  It's been almost 2 weeks since I passed.


----------



## LadybugsMum

chicagoshannon said:


> wow I still haven't gotten our closing documents!  It's been almost 2 weeks since I passed.



I just got mine today; so hopefully yours will come soon.


----------



## kucanhead

JoshF said:


> Just sent my second contract out for ROFR.  2 months and 2 days after my first DVC offer I made another offer for PVB with a matching UY.
> 
> JoshF---$134-$14451-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22-Split Closing Costs- sent 8/11
> 
> This is like playing Monopoly!


Poly to go with your Aulani? Welcome to the Hula Club! (I just made that up). Now add some VGC and you can join the West is Best Club as well. (I just made that one up too).


----------



## rstiv

still waiting on ROFR for my GFV contract submitted 7/24 i know its not close to the 30 day window but damn time is crawling how do you all do this haha. 

Also a little worried of it getting taken now that a few were the other day. its 160 point $155 per point.


----------



## poofyo101

chicagoshannon said:


> wow I still haven't gotten our closing documents!  It's been almost 2 weeks since I passed.


I got my closing docs one week after ROFR on multiple contracts recently.


----------



## benedib99

benedib99---$159-$84180-500-VGF-Jun-0/19, 577/20, 500/21, 500/22- sent 8/1


----------



## benedib99

benedib99---$80-$28257-330-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 485/21, 330/22- sent 8/2


----------



## JoshF

kucanhead said:


> Poly to go with your Aulani? Welcome to the Hula Club! (I just made that up). Now add some VGC and you can join the West is Best Club as well. (I just made that one up too).


I would love VGC but don't know what body part I can sell for enough $ to cover it.


----------



## Disneykate605

sarbah77 said:


> sarbah77---$135-$14067-100-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3
> 
> Got the docs from the title company today and the notice that I am not at risk of layoff. Whew.
> [/QUOTE
> Congratulations on both!!


----------



## G.C.

Galun said:


> We own at AKV, AUL, and BWV, and use home resort 11 months out to book the really hard to book days (mostly July 4th and Thanksgiving).  Then we use our big bank of SSR points at 7 months out to complete the trip.  Had worked wonders for us over the past 7 years or so, great value.
> 
> SSR points are just awesome... low maintenance fee, low buy in price, long expiration date.  Do a little bit of work and these points can be rented out at almost the same price as "premium resort" points.  Or, in some years I "swap out" my reservation - booked with home resort points at 11 months out, then at 7 months out swap with SSR points by calling in.  Since I already held the reservation I was able to do it (with the tiny risk that someone happened to grab the reservation while the rep is doing the swap - but fingers crossed it had not happened so far).  Then I have those premium resort points again.
> 
> So SSR for us is like completing a color block in monopoly... is that like community chest?  I think I played a game or two that way but it may be house rules.


That is an intriguing strategy that I'll have to file away in "When the addonitis hits."  I would be too worried that something goes awry and we'd "have to" stay there.  Even with the low PP cost, there were too many things about SSR that made me look elsewhere for our first contract.  SSR also has the 2nd-highest rate of increase in MF over the last 5 years (OKW #1).


----------



## The Jackal

G.C. said:


> That is an intriguing strategy that I'll have to file away in "When the addonitis hits."  I would be too worried that something goes awry and we'd "have to" stay there.  Even with the low PP cost, there were too many things about SSR that made me look elsewhere for our first contract.  SSR also has the 2nd-highest rate of increase in MF over the last 5 years (OKW #1).


Most of that increase is from CM’s pay raises. SSR MF’s should slow down. SSR and OKW are spread out and have a lot more CM’s to take care of the grounds compared to other DVC resorts, which are a building here, or a section over here. OKW and SSR are stand-alone resorts, no cash side.


----------



## sethschroeder

The Jackal said:


> OKW and SSR are stand-alone resorts, no cash side.



Yup which outlines why you see higher MFs at RIV as well because stand alone resorts are taking on full expenses.

Also SSR/OKW are "cheap" nightly point rates so they have to charge more on the MFs side to make up for "less points".


----------



## sarbah77

chicagoshannon said:


> wow I still haven't gotten our closing documents!  It's been almost 2 weeks since I passed.



Wow! I thought a week was slow but my agent assured me it was in progress.  Actually, I was afraid the documents were being mailed but I was just impatient.   (I honestly don't recall how long the first contract took and it also wasn't in a pandemic, so, you know, what is time?)


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

The Jackal said:


> Most of that increase is from CM’s pay raises. SSR MF’s should slow down. SSR and OKW are spread out and have a lot more CM’s to take care of the grounds compared to other DVC resorts, which are a building here, or a section over here. OKW and SSR are stand-alone resorts, no cash side.


This is a good point about CM’s and the spread out grounds compared to other resorts. I do wonder if the OKW recent refurb and ongoing SSR refurb have anything to do with the increase in MF’s.
You also raise a good point about MF raises slowing down at these resorts. SSR and OKW have more units which hopefully would help mitigate/slow increases. Conceivably, with more people to pay them (power in numbers) that could be the case. The historical MF’s at these resorts were lower than others up until the last few yrs with the big increases. I own at CCV and those MF’s are 60 cents higher than SSR and 80 cents higher than BLT. Both CCV and BLT share with the main resorts (transportation, etc) but CCV has only 220 rooms and BLT has 428. Maybe that’s a factor why CCV is more? (SSR has 1320). I’m not sure if I’m right or not. honestly just a theory


----------



## smisale

still waiting sent 7/23 160@95 SSR real nervous


----------



## Galun

G.C. said:


> That is an intriguing strategy that I'll have to file away in "When the addonitis hits."  I would be too worried that something goes awry and we'd "have to" stay there.  Even with the low PP cost, there were too many things about SSR that made me look elsewhere for our first contract.  SSR also has the 2nd-highest rate of increase in MF over the last 5 years (OKW #1).



Maintenance fees is resort specific, and they ebb and flow.  Probably even out if you own for a long time.    SSR is still the 4th lowest MF in the DVC complex.

Since rental price is higher than maintenance fee, every year of ownership is basically cash flow positive.  This means the more years left in the contract, the more valuable it is.  SSR expires in 2054 which I think is pretty good, considering the insane prices paid on OKW and BCV which expire in 2042.

SSR is one of the cheapest contracts in DVC. They can be had in the $90s these days.

In our 7 years of ownership we had never stayed at SSR even though we have close to 1000 points there.  We use home resort to book say the entire week of July 4th at 11 months out at AKV, BMV, or AUL.  Then right at 7 months out we look at availability before and after our stays (usually the days around July 4th are sold out).  Then we cancel some of the days before or after our 11 month reservation, and replace it with a long SSR 7 month point booking.  This way we were able to secure 10 - 14 days at AKV, BMV, and AUL using mostly SSR points.  We move once during our stay which I think is absolutely worth it considering how their bell desk make it easy.  They are used to DVC people switching rooms.

Our long term plan is to spend a lot of time at DVC after we retire.  With a flexible schedule I think we can use our SSR points to book much more expensive resorts easily at 7 months out.


----------



## lea2124

ScubaCat said:


> Please reformat with the link in post#1 even though you're almost correct! Thanks



Here we go. Thanks

lea2124---$84-$32525-360-SSR-Apr-0/19, 209/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21 

I heard a couple of days ago that Disney bought back a 300 point contract for SSR at $90 a point. Have a feeling they'll buy ours back now!


----------



## Lorana

JoshF said:


> I would love VGC but don't know what body part I can sell for enough $ to cover it.


Ha ha ha, right??  There's several contracts up right now, I want to own there but... oooooof.  Maybe someday.


----------



## jhyland

ROFR Passed!!! 36 days

jhyland---$63-$8558-110-VB-Aug-0/19, 220/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/12


----------



## jwinky

jwinky said:


> jwinky---$144-$15603-100-BLT-Mar-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/29
> jwinky---$141-$24401-160-PVB-Mar-160/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/7
> 
> I promise, it's my last one for a while, .



jwinky---$144-$15603-100-BLT-Mar-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/29, passed 8/3
jwinky---$141-$24401-160-PVB-Mar-0/19, 320/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/12

35 and 36 days for those still counting the days.  Now I need to close ASAP in time to bank my 2020 points.  
I changed my PVB to reflect 2019 were already banked into 2020.


----------



## shaunacb

shaunacb---$95-$18402-200-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 200/22-subsidized dues, split closing costs, seller pays MF for '20 and missing '21 points- sent 7/7, passed 8/12


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Last SSR appear to pass in this thread was 8/3. I wonder if they ROFR by resort or truly first in, last out regardless of resort. Then again there are some still waiting on ones submitted in June with others being submitted and passing after that.  Really wish I had a ROFRcrystal ball


----------



## twilightzone81

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Last SSR appear to pass in this thread was 8/3. I wonder if they ROFR by resort or truly first in, last out regardless of resort. Really wish I had a crystal ball



I've seen a SSR contract pass on a facebook group this evening. Sent 7/7


----------



## Rustygirl84

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Last SSR appear to pass in this thread was 8/3. I wonder if they ROFR by resort or truly first in, last out regardless of resort. Then again there are some still waiting on ones submitted in June with others being submitted and passing after that.  Really wish I had a ROFRcrystal ball



Tell me about it. I have been waiting for one sent 6/19. I am happy for the others passing so quickly but this long wait has me regretting buying resale. I am probably going to lose banked points that will expire before they are added to my account


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Rustygirl84 said:


> Tell me about it. I have been waiting for one sent 6/19. I am happy for the others passing so quickly but this long wait has me regretting buying resale. I am probably going to lose banked points that will expire before they are added to my account


That stinks! Good luck! I hope they let you know soon!!


----------



## Traci Ramos

Is there an estoppel thread like this one?


----------



## sethschroeder

Traci Ramos said:


> Is there an estoppel thread like this one?



Move to the closing thread


----------



## FinnFogg

Does anyone know if Disney typically draws out the ROFR process longer if there is a delayed closing?  My contract was sent to Disney on July 10. Based on some of the activity here, it sounds like I could possibly hear back in the next few days. But the contract can’t close until Nov, so I’m wondering if Disney will just take their sweet time as a result?


----------



## poofyo101

FinnFogg said:


> Does anyone know if Disney typically draws out the ROFR process longer if there is a delayed closing?  My contract was sent to Disney on July 10. Based on some of the activity here, it sounds like I could possibly hear back in the next few days. But the contract can’t close until Nov, so I’m wondering if Disney will just take their sweet time as a result?


they do not. They do them in order


----------



## Sandisw

FinnFogg said:


> Does anyone know if Disney typically draws out the ROFR process longer if there is a delayed closing?  My contract was sent to Disney on July 10. Based on some of the activity here, it sounds like I could possibly hear back in the next few days. But the contract can’t close until Nov, so I’m wondering if Disney will just take their sweet time as a result?



Nope. I have bought and sold 4 in this status and all passed in normal timeframe as others for those times.


----------



## HHISand

HHISand said:


> HHISand---$112-$24898-210-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 197/20, 210/21-Seller pays closing- sent 7/8, passed 8/12
> 
> Third contract with third use year at three different resorts!  Think I can handle that since I have been handling two since 2013.


Passed today!  Woo hoo!


----------



## lovethesun12

HHISand said:


> Passed today!  Woo hoo!


That’s awesome! Mine was sent the same day so hoping to hear soon =)


----------



## tweetykl

JoshF said:


> I would love VGC but don't know what body part I can sell for enough $ to cover it.


The dues is not too bad though.


----------



## Rockenroller

Looks like a few 7/8 are starting to pass. I got a PVB that was sent on the same day so fingers crosses I hear today or tomorrow.


----------



## savvy101787

Eeeep! Mine was sent 7/9 so


----------



## Drewferin

Haha mine was sent on 7/16 so I'm also starting to look at my email a little more often.


----------



## sethschroeder

Rockenroller said:


> Looks like a few 7/8 are starting to pass. I got a PVB that was sent on the same day so fingers crosses I hear today or tomorrow.



I would just like to correct the samement to:
"Looks like things are running like the last 120 days and not like last Friday"


----------



## jomik1

Drewferin said:


> Haha mine was sent on 7/16 so I'm also starting to look at my email a little more often.


We also sent one in on 7/16.  So nervous after seeing Disney take contracts last week.  We are waiting on a 400 point SSR for $88/point.  0/19, 0/20, 281/21, 400/22.  Hoping that no points for 2020 and only partial points for 2021 help to get it through ROFR.  Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## heynowirv

BestAunt said:


> what is an appropriate amount of time for sellers to return signed contracts before expressing concern?
> i returned my paperwork last tuesday (3 hours after i received them).  on Friday, i asked to be notified when the contracts went to Disney so i can start my ROFR countdown.  was notified that seller hadn't returned paper work yet, and they would let me know when that happened.  Don't want to keep bugging them, and maybe a week if reasonable. advice??


I would think 5-7 days would be an acceptable wait time. They may be out of town and hadn't had a chance to see them yet.I understand most documents for ROFR are emailed but people may not have a computer with them.Just my humble opinion.


----------



## heynowirv

FinnFogg said:


> Does anyone know if Disney typically draws out the ROFR process longer if there is a delayed closing?  My contract was sent to Disney on July 10. Based on some of the activity here, it sounds like I could possibly hear back in the next few days. But the contract can’t close until Nov, so I’m wondering if Disney will just take their sweet time as a result?


I'm in the same boat with our closing after 11/6 but we sent 6/8 and passed on 7/22 ,short answer is no.


----------



## Daisybell911

Sent my contract on 7/9 for OKW.  Seeing dates pass after mine was submitted is making my heart drop a little.  Patience is not one of my best characteristics!  lol  

This is the contract submitted before mine on the list.  Im hoping that they never posted that they were approved because over 2 months with no response on a contract that is more money and less points makes me really shake in my shoes. Dennis Reilly---$95-$11929-110-OKW-Jun-110/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 6/4  

I love resale.  I HATE the waiting.  *sigh*


----------



## _Iowa_

Off to ROFR as sellers have signed. $94/point for 300/300/300. If we get it through it really isn't much worse than the 0/300/300 they grabbed for $90. Don't have high hopes though.


----------



## swong4824

Didn't post it originally but:
swong4824---$86-$21275-240-OKW-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 7/1, taken 8/13


----------



## ohmyminnie

swong4824 said:


> Didn't post it originally but:
> swong4824---$86-$21275-240-OKW-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 7/1, taken 8/13


Wow!  So sorry!


----------



## swong4824

ohmyminnie said:


> Wow!  So sorry!



Looking back at how good the pricing was and seeing Disney buying back this week, I'd figured ours was getting bought back. Should've pulled the trigger earlier in May for contracts...


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

swong4824 said:


> Didn't post it originally but:
> swong4824---$86-$21275-240-OKW-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 7/1, taken 8/13



To quote another Dis-er, they can’t take ‘em all!!

Grab a new one and send it on!!


----------



## davidl81

swong4824 said:


> Didn't post it originally but:
> swong4824---$86-$21275-240-OKW-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 7/1, taken 8/13


Looks like the loaded vs stripped did not really play a factor on this one.  But it does keep up with the trend of above 200 point contracts being the ones taken form OKW and SSR.  Very courious if any sub 200 point contracts are being taken right now.


----------



## PaulW08

davidl81 said:


> Looks like the loaded vs stripped did not really play a factor on this one.  But it does keep up with the trend of above 200 point contracts being the ones taken form OKW and SSR.  Very courious if any sub 200 point contracts are being taken right now.



Which is interesting, since my thinking like many others was they want to flip contracts like this ASAP for people wait listing, but can't if there aren't points in the 2020 use year right? They wouldn't be able to sell this direct until 2021.


----------



## sethschroeder

davidl81 said:


> Looks like the loaded vs stripped did not really play a factor on this one.  But it does keep up with the trend of above 200 point contracts being the ones taken form OKW and SSR.  Very courious if any sub 200 point contracts are being taken right now.





PaulW08 said:


> Which is interesting, since my thinking like many others was they want to flip contracts like this ASAP for people wait listing, but can't if there aren't points in the 2020 use year right? They wouldn't be able to sell this direct until 2021.



Someone pointed out how I was likely incorrect on my assumption since they can possibly sell out of their bank of points they are required to own.


----------



## lovethesun12

I’ve tried searching this (I’m sure it’s one of those things that’s been asked a million times) but I can’t find the answer - how do we find out if Disney exercised ROFR? Will brokers notify you? Or should you call someone?


----------



## Liquidice

lovethesun12 said:


> I’ve tried searching this (I’m sure it’s one of those things that’s been asked a million times) but I can’t find the answer - how do we find out if Disney exercised ROFR? Will brokers notify you? Or should you call someone?



Your broker should notify you - they are the ones who you should contact to find out the status for ROFR.  I would wait at least 30 days before you check on the status - as Disney has been taking more than 30 days lately.  After 45 days of waiting, I would definitely ask your broker to check on the status though.


----------



## CastAStone

If you bought from a non-DVC focused site the information may come from the title agency.


----------



## FinallyFL

FinallyFl---$97-$32141-300-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 6/9, passed 7/21

Closed on August 12 so just waiting for my points to load.


----------



## SomePixiedust

FinnFogg said:


> Does anyone know if Disney typically draws out the ROFR process longer if there is a delayed closing?  My contract was sent to Disney on July 10. Based on some of the activity here, it sounds like I could possibly hear back in the next few days. But the contract can’t close until Nov, so I’m wondering if Disney will just take their sweet time as a result?



I also have a Nov closing and no problem with ROFR. It was sent in June and passed in July


----------



## heynowirv

FinallyFL said:


> FinallyFl---$97-$32141-300-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 6/9, passed 7/21
> 
> Closed on August 12 so just waiting for my points to load.


Good luck with that. I was the seller and closed 3 weeks ago, the points are still in my account. I wrote to Disney 2 weeks about it and still haven't received a response.


----------



## lovethesun12

Liquidice said:


> Your broker should notify you - they are the ones who you should contact to find out the status for ROFR.  I would wait at least 30 days before you check on the status - as Disney has been taking more than 30 days lately.  After 45 days of waiting, I would definitely ask your broker to check on the status though.


Thanks! Mine was sent 7/8 and I’ve seen some pass for that date. I’m going to wait a little longer before I check it out


----------



## Sandisw

heynowirv said:


> Good luck with that. I was the seller and closed 3 weeks ago, the points are still in my account. I wrote to Disney 2 weeks about it and still haven't received a response.



My contract I sold that closed on 6/26, just disappeared from my account on 8/7.  Still waiting for the BLT contract I bought to show up that closed on 7/7.  Feel bad because the title company that we used is holding the buyers funds until the contract and points are there for me.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Sandisw said:


> My contract I sold that closed on 6/26, just disappeared from my account on 8/7.  Still waiting for the BLT contract I bought to show up that closed on 7/7.  Feel bad because the title company that we used is holding the buyers funds until the contract and points are there for me.


This is a really dumb question but the deposit in escrow after accepted offer cannot be applied towards/at time of closing?


----------



## Sandisw

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> This is a really dumb question but the deposit in escrow after accepted offer cannot be applied towards/at time of closing?



Apparently, no funds will be given to the seller until the transfer.  Now, this is not all title companies.  Mason Title sent me the proceeds of my sale that closed on 6/26, the next day.  They did not hold them until the transfer since that happened last week and I used those same funds to buy the BLT contract within days of getting the check!


----------



## gisele2

Gisèle2---$100-$25885-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22-Paying 2021 dues- sent 6/12, passed 7/22


----------



## JoshF

gisele2 said:


> Gisèle2---$100-$25885-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22-Paying 2021 dues- sent 6/12, passed 7/22


What a price!  Shocked it passed.


----------



## gisele2

JoshF said:


> What a price!  Shocked it passed.


Yes , but I am paying the 2021 dues. I am really paying 107$ pp.


----------



## Liquidice

gisele2 said:


> Yes , but I am paying the 2021 dues. I am really paying 107$ pp.



That is still an awesome price for BLT, I think most of us would jump at that price!


----------



## Rustygirl84

Day 57 and counting


----------



## zianha

Ok, so I've done so-so as far as not obsessing about ROFR. My contract was sent 7/16 and I know to expect it to be more than 30 days and I'm fine with that, but I randomly went back to the website that I used to put in my offer with, and the last time I checked I could still see the contract that I placed an offer on and it had the status of Offer Accepted. Now, it's not on the website at all. Before I email the broker, I'm wondering if this is normal for the listing to not be on the website any more. Maybe I'm paranoid that I'll be receiving an email soon that this was taken??

ETA: I also had this listing favorited and it doesn't let me see the listing. There's a message that any sold listings are automatically removed from my favorites... Don't know if that means my contract was taken.


----------



## LadybugsMum

zianha said:


> Ok, so I've done so-so as far as not obsessing about ROFR. My contract was sent 7/16 and I know to expect it to be more than 30 days and I'm fine with that, but I randomly went back to the website that I used to put in my offer with, and the last time I checked I could still see the contract that I placed an offer on and it had the status of Offer Accepted. Now, it's not on the website at all. Before I email the broker, I'm wondering if this is normal for the listing to not be on the website any more. Maybe I'm paranoid that I'll be receiving an email soon that this was taken??
> 
> ETA: I also had this listing favorited and it doesn't let me see the listing. There's a message that any sold listings are automatically removed from my favorites... Don't know if that means my contract was taken.



The contract that I placed an offer and was accepted was removed from the site by the next day. It probably just depends on the broker.


----------



## Liquidice

zianha said:


> Ok, so I've done so-so as far as not obsessing about ROFR. My contract was sent 7/16 and I know to expect it to be more than 30 days and I'm fine with that, but I randomly went back to the website that I used to put in my offer with, and the last time I checked I could still see the contract that I placed an offer on and it had the status of Offer Accepted. Now, it's not on the website at all. Before I email the broker, I'm wondering if this is normal for the listing to not be on the website any more. Maybe I'm paranoid that I'll be receiving an email soon that this was taken??
> 
> ETA: I also had this listing favorited and it doesn't let me see the listing. There's a message that any sold listings are automatically removed from my favorites... Don't know if that means my contract was taken.



I wouldn't worry too much, taking down the listing could just be a time thing - around the 30 day mark they might automatically remove listings that are sale pending.  Disney is only "up to" around 7/8/20 so far, so I doubt they would have taken a contract back that was sent 7/16 - they seem to go in order.  Plus if they did that, and it caused the broker to take down the listing - the broker would have let you know by now I'm sure.  If Disney takes the contract, it wouldn't cause the listing to get taken down automatically - the broker would have to be told it was taken and then they would take it down.


----------



## zianha

LadybugsMum said:


> The contract that I placed an offer and was accepted was removed from the site by the next day. It probably just depends on the broker.



That makes sense. I guess all the contracts getting taking back by Disney has me paranoid.


----------



## Rockenroller

zianha said:


> Ok, so I've done so-so as far as not obsessing about ROFR. My contract was sent 7/16 and I know to expect it to be more than 30 days and I'm fine with that, but I randomly went back to the website that I used to put in my offer with, and the last time I checked I could still see the contract that I placed an offer on and it had the status of Offer Accepted. Now, it's not on the website at all. Before I email the broker, I'm wondering if this is normal for the listing to not be on the website any more. Maybe I'm paranoid that I'll be receiving an email soon that this was taken??
> 
> ETA: I also had this listing favorited and it doesn't let me see the listing. There's a message that any sold listings are automatically removed from my favorites... Don't know if that means my contract was taken.



Depends on the broker. The contract I bought was removed within the hour of the seller accepting the offer. Some brokers takes days to update/remove the listing which I am not a fan of,  I have placed an offer on a few occasions with a certain broker to be told that it’s no longer available but the listings stays on the website for days afterwords marked as available. I would assume you have another week or two before Disney looks at it as looks like currently I think based on current posting they are reviewing contracts placed around 7/8


----------



## Sheriff1

Sheriff1---$150-$24800-160-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13


----------



## SherylLC

Sheriff1 said:


> Sheriff1---$150-$24800-160-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13


just a little jealous☺


----------



## Sean74

Sean74---$139-$24008-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/13


----------



## ohmyminnie

I have bought 3 contracts lately.  Two were from the same company, and those listings disappeared a day or two after the offer was accepted.  That same site still has some contracts that say "sale pending," but mine are totally gone.  I think in that case it depends on whether or not the broker chooses to remove it, so I would not be concerned.   The other company I bought from went through "offer accepted," then "sale pending."


----------



## poofyo101

ohmyminnie said:


> I have bought 3 contracts lately.  Two were from the same company, and those listings disappeared a day or two after the offer was accepted.  That same site still has some contracts that say "sale pending," but mine are totally gone.  I think in that case it depends on whether or not the broker chooses to remove it, so I would not be concerned.   The other company I bought from went through "offer accepted," then "sale pending."


Same here


----------



## dsurratt24

dsurratt24---$135-$26150-188-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 188/21, 188/22- sent 8/13


----------



## KaBoArCo

KaBoArCo---$134-$25887-188-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 188/21, 188/22- sent 7/22


----------



## Galun

Sandisw said:


> Apparently, no funds will be given to the seller until the transfer.  Now, this is not all title companies.  Mason Title sent me the proceeds of my sale that closed on 6/26, the next day.  They did not hold them until the transfer since that happened last week and I used those same funds to buy the BLT contract within days of getting the check!



Which broker / title company held the funds until transfer?  That's not very nice.  All contracts I have seen had a clause that basically claw back at $20 (or whatever price) per point if the amount transferred is not as originally represented.  There is no reason to hold funds in escrow for that long.


----------



## heynowirv

Sandisw said:


> My contract I sold that closed on 6/26, just disappeared from my account on 8/7.  Still waiting for the BLT contract I bought to show up that closed on 7/7.  Feel bad because the title company that we used is holding the buyers funds until the contract and points are there for me.


We got paid right away, I feel bad for the buyers who haven't received their points yet.


----------



## redc

red---$90-$21,373-210-AUL-Aug-0/19, 186/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 8/11


----------



## Dragonwind

dragonwind---$106-$17600-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 173/21, 160/22- sent 8/13


----------



## lea2124

I've read (on this forum - somewhere, I'm sure!) that disney doesn't take back contracts from international sellers/buyers. Is this true? Or did I dream that? Really clutching at straws here lol. Still a week to go to 30 days!!!!!


----------



## Jon84

Jon84 said:


> Woohooo!!  - Jon84---$100-$11367-100-SSR-Sep-12/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/15, passed 7/27


Update - we lost this contract! 

So, we had passed ROFR on our SSR contract, Closing was underway, then, out of nowhere, our broker calls to let us know that upon completing the checks the Title Company has found out our seller has SOLD the contract (as well as the other our broker was selling) to their DAUGHTER, behind everyone's back and now won't return calls. Of course we'll get our Deposit back (less exchange rate differences). - Searching the Sellers (unique) last name on OC website confirms, and it seems they've been moving contracts around their family since 1994!

Thankfully DVC Store had a listing become available yesterday and after a call with Jerry we have submitted signed contracts and we're back in the game, be it 9 weeks behind schedule again!


----------



## Jon84

lea2124 said:


> I've read (on this forum - somewhere, I'm sure!) that disney doesn't take back contracts from international sellers/buyers. Is this true? Or did I dream that? Really clutching at straws here lol. Still a week to go to 30 days!!!!!



They do take them from time to time, or so I've read.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

Jon84 said:


> Update - we lost this contract!
> 
> So, we had passed ROFR on our SSR contract, Closing was underway, then, out of nowhere, our broker calls to let us know that upon completing the checks the Title Company has found out our seller has SOLD the contract (as well as the other our broker was selling) to their DAUGHTER, behind everyone's back and now won't return calls. Of course we'll get our Deposit back (less exchange rate differences). - Searching the Sellers (unique) last name on OC website confirms, and it seems they've been moving contracts around their family since 1994!
> 
> Thankfully DVC Store had a listing become available yesterday and after a call with Jerry we have submitted signed contracts and we're back in the game, be it 9 weeks behind schedule again!


Sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Liquidice

Jon84 said:


> Update - we lost this contract!
> 
> So, we had passed ROFR on our SSR contract, Closing was underway, then, out of nowhere, our broker calls to let us know that upon completing the checks the Title Company has found out our seller has SOLD the contract (as well as the other our broker was selling) to their DAUGHTER, behind everyone's back and now won't return calls. Of course we'll get our Deposit back (less exchange rate differences). - Searching the Sellers (unique) last name on OC website confirms, and it seems they've been moving contracts around their family since 1994!
> 
> Thankfully DVC Store had a listing become available yesterday and after a call with Jerry we have submitted signed contracts and we're back in the game, be it 9 weeks behind schedule again!



That sucks, I hope that seller is blacklisted from ever listing again on DVC Store.  Maybe their name should be shared so buyers and brokers know not to deal with them in the future.


----------



## gisele2

lea2124 said:


> I've read (on this forum - somewhere, I'm sure!) that disney doesn't take back contracts from international sellers/buyers. Is this true? Or did I dream that? Really clutching at straws here lol. Still a week to go to 30 days!!!!!


Pete did say it on a DVC show.


----------



## twilightzone81

lea2124 said:


> I've read (on this forum - somewhere, I'm sure!) that disney doesn't take back contracts from international sellers/buyers. Is this true? Or did I dream that? Really clutching at straws here lol. Still a week to go to 30 days!!!!!


Someone had their VGF contract taken this week on the UK Disney forum I’m on


----------



## LadybugsMum

Jon84 said:


> Update - we lost this contract!
> 
> So, we had passed ROFR on our SSR contract, Closing was underway, then, out of nowhere, our broker calls to let us know that upon completing the checks the Title Company has found out our seller has SOLD the contract (as well as the other our broker was selling) to their DAUGHTER, behind everyone's back and now won't return calls. Of course we'll get our Deposit back (less exchange rate differences). - Searching the Sellers (unique) last name on OC website confirms, and it seems they've been moving contracts around their family since 1994!
> 
> Thankfully DVC Store had a listing become available yesterday and after a call with Jerry we have submitted signed contracts and we're back in the game, be it 9 weeks behind schedule again!


 I am so sorry. That's super shady of them. Why did they bother to go through a broker if they were just going to sell it to a family member???


----------



## lea2124

twilightzone81 said:


> Someone had their VGF contract taken this week on the UK Disney forum I’m on


Oh damn. It was wishful thinking tbh. Is that a uk dvc forum? I'm on one. Will have a look out for it.


----------



## twilightzone81

lea2124 said:


> Oh damn. It was wishful thinking tbh. Is that a uk dvc forum? I'm on one. Will have a look out for it.



I don't know if I'm allowed to name other forums so I won't. It's a UK Disney forum - not DVC specific though.


----------



## Deeleebaker

Galun said:


> Which broker / title company held the funds until transfer?  That's not very nice.  All contracts I have seen had a clause that basically claw back at $20 (or whatever price) per point if the amount transferred is not as originally represented.  There is no reason to hold funds in escrow for that long.



without the funds in escrow, how would they get the buyer the money back? I agree it sucks, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## Daisybell911

lea2124 said:


> Oh damn. It was wishful thinking tbh. Is that a uk dvc forum? I'm on one. Will have a look out for it.


I know an International Seller doesn't guarantee passing but rumor around town is that it helps.  I sure hope so because I have a 200+ point contract out there on OKW with a very good price and at this point, an international seller is the only thing I think may make it pass.

This contract will help solidify the IS myth.  It seems like my contract is exactly what they are looking for


----------



## Liquidice

Deeleebaker said:


> without the funds in escrow, how would they get the buyer the money back? I agree it sucks, but it makes sense to me.



Yeah with Disney taking so much longer than they used to to move the contract and the points over to the buyer, there is a higher risk that a dishonest seller could take a quick trip with the points they've sold and then the buyer would get less than expected.  The contract stipulates that the seller will have to pay for every point they use - but if the money isn't in escrow it would be hard to go after the seller to get the money.  I'm sure most sellers are honest, but this helps prevent that from happening.


----------



## Jon84

3 DD love princesses said:


> Sorry you had to go through that.



Thanks!! Thankfully the timing was just right on the other contract, with 10 points more, and no 2020 MF 


Liquidice said:


> That sucks, I hope that seller is blacklisted from ever listing again on DVC Store.  Maybe their name should be shared so buyers and brokers know not to deal with them in the future.


This seller wasn't on DVC Store, it was Fidelity. The replacement contract is on DVC Store 



LadybugsMum said:


> I am so sorry. That's super shady of them. Why did they bother to go through a broker if they were just going to sell it to a family member???


No idea! They have a a fairly unique last name, so it was pretty easy to trace their contracts over the years on the OC Comptroller site. They have been moving contracts at all sorts of resorts (SSR, BWV, VBR, OKW) between family members since 1994!

I assume they wanted the money, or they are avoiding something or someone (IRS, Creditors etc)


----------



## Jon84

gisele2 said:


> Pete did say it on a DVC show.


Theres some other threads on this. 

Disney's accountant won't be afraid of a little tax form filling etc, they'll take an Intl if they want it!


----------



## SG131

twilightzone81 said:


> Someone had their VGF contract taken this week on the UK Disney forum I’m on


But were they the buyers or the sellers?  If the seller is international, disney won't buy it back, there are extra issues to deal with buying overseas that isn't worth their effort.  Now if the buyer is the one overseas then they are just as likely as anyone else to get it taken depending on price.


----------



## twilightzone81

SG131 said:


> But were they the buyers or the sellers?  If the seller is international, disney won't buy it back, there are extra issues to deal with buying overseas that isn't worth their effort.  Now if the buyer is the one overseas then they are just as likely as anyone else to get it taken depending on price.


Yep, they were the buyer.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Sandisw said:


> Apparently, no funds will be given to the seller until the transfer.  Now, this is not all title companies.  Mason Title sent me the proceeds of



This may give credence as to why some title companies handling the release of sale proceeds are waiting longer before releasing




Jon84 said:


> Update - we lost this contract!
> 
> So, we had passed ROFR on our SSR contract, Closing was underway, then, out of nowhere, our broker calls to let us know that upon completing the checks the Title Company has found out our seller has SOLD the contract (as well as the other our broker was selling) to their DAUGHTER, behind everyone's back and now won't return calls. Of course we'll get our Deposit back (less exchange rate differences). - Searching the Sellers (unique) last name on OC website confirms, and it seems they've been moving contracts around their family since 1994!
> 
> Thankfully DVC Store had a listing become available yesterday and after a call with Jerry we have submitted signed contracts and we're back in the game, be it 9 weeks behind schedule again!





Liquidice said:


> Jon84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Thankfully the timing was just right on the other contract, with 10 points more, and no 2020 MF
> 
> This seller wasn't on DVC Store, it was Fidelity. The replacement contract is on DVC Store
> 
> 
> No idea! They have a a fairly unique last name, so it was pretty easy to trace their contracts over the years on the OC Comptroller site. They have been moving contracts at all sorts of resorts (SSR, BWV, VBR, OKW) between family members since 1994!
> 
> I assume they wanted the money, or they are avoiding something or someone (IRS, Creditors etc)
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandisw

Galun said:


> Which broker / title company held the funds until transfer?  That's not very nice.  All contracts I have seen had a clause that basically claw back at $20 (or whatever price) per point if the amount transferred is not as originally represented.  There is no reason to hold funds in escrow for that long.



If the funds are sent by check, how does one get the money back? The title company is www.trcsinc.com.  They were great and efficient to work with but I guess this is what they chose to do.

I am going to email them today and let them know I have the contract but no points but give them permission to release funds If they want.  I know a little about the owners situation and now that the contract is in my hands, the Points will be fine.


----------



## Deeleebaker

And I guess there is title insurance that might handle if points go “missing”


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Another quiet day on the ROFR front...


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Another quiet day on the ROFR front...



No news is good news?

P.S.
Grumpy by Birth---$100-$17868-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13


----------



## sethschroeder

Grumpy by Birth said:


> No news is good news?
> 
> P.S.
> Grumpy by Birth---$100-$17868-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13



If I were buying I would want ROFR to be happening right now. That way when my contract comes up in a couple weeks they would already have all the points they need for the 100 to 125 point increase that will happen.

Not saying yours will be taken just my thoughts.


----------



## Liquidice

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Another quiet day on the ROFR front...



I feel like this entire week has been pretty quiet for ROFR's.  Maybe we just don't have enough people on disboards who submitted contracts around that time.  But we're at July 9th I think as the latest date ... hopefully next week is a little more active - and hopefully I hear back next week on mine


----------



## Naglejen

Liquidice said:


> I feel like this entire week has been pretty quiet for ROFR's.  Maybe we just don't have enough people on disboards who submitted contracts around that time.  But we're at July 9th I think as the latest date ... hopefully next week is a little more active - and hopefully I hear back next week on mine



I agree - assuming the activity is waiving the ROFR instead of exercising it! I'm at my 30 day tomorrow for PVB, and I'm so worried they are going to take it. Despite being a non-negotiator, and therefore having paid more pp than I probably had to, I am not going to relax until I see that they have passed.


----------



## poofyo101

Naglejen said:


> I agree - assuming the activity is waiving the ROFR instead of exercising it! I'm at my 30 day tomorrow for PVB, and I'm so worried they are going to take it. Despite being a non-negotiator, and therefore having paid more pp than I probably had to, I am not going to relax until I see that they have passed.


They do not buy poly back right now. You are going to be fine


----------



## Naglejen

poofyo101 said:


> They do not buy poly back right now. You are going to be fine


It would just be my luck to be the first one whose contract they take lol


----------



## poofyo101

Naglejen said:


> It would just be my luck to be the first one whose contract they take lol


They won’t. Think positive!


----------



## savvy101787

Liquidice said:


> I feel like this entire week has been pretty quiet for ROFR's.  Maybe we just don't have enough people on disboards who submitted contracts around that time.  But we're at July 9th I think as the latest date ... hopefully next week is a little more active - and hopefully I hear back next week on mine



That would be my date and I'm hoping I get some good news this evening heading into the weekend!


----------



## CastAStone

lea2124 said:


> I've read (on this forum - somewhere, I'm sure!) that disney doesn't take back contracts from international sellers/buyers. Is this true? Or did I dream that? Really clutching at straws here lol. Still a week to go to 30 days!!!!!


I’ve only read that about international sellers, not buyers.


----------



## CastAStone

twilightzone81 said:


> I don't know if I'm allowed to name other forums so I won't. It's a UK Disney forum - not DVC specific though.


As far as I know you can name other forums if a link to the site passes through the filter. There are definitely some that dont but like www.wdwmagic.com is mentioned on the news board constantly.


----------



## macman123

macman123---$100-$18150-175-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/14
macman123---$103-$16090-150-SSR-Aug- 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/14
macman123---$105-$13135-120-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/14


----------



## Tarvaris

Tarvaris---$95-$14629-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 56/20, 150/21- sent 8/8


----------



## benedib99

benedib99---$152-$22927-140-VGF-Jun-0/19, 211/20, 140/21- sent 8/14


----------



## CastAStone

macman123 said:


> macman123---$100-$18150-175-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/14
> macman123---$103-$16090-150-SSR-Aug- 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/14
> macman123---$105-$13135-120-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/14


----------



## macman123

CastAStone said:


>



Takes me to 1000 points exactly! Rest are BLT


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

macman123 said:


> Takes me to 1000 points exactly! Rest are BLT



How long until you add-on to 2000 points do you think?


----------



## macman123

Prince John Robin Hood said:


> How long until you add-on to 2000 points do you think?



I wont. I only really had these additional points to rent to pay for my annual dues........

But I had to make the contracts add up to exactly 1000. The one I wanted took me to 1010 - that would have bugged me forever.

So I had a slightly less advantageous contract but rounded to 1000! I think I may have a T-shirt printed saying 'DVC 1000 Club'


----------



## macman123

I should add I was not DVC before this and it was only 20th April when I had offer accepted on my first contract.


----------



## sethschroeder

macman123 said:


> I should add I was not DVC before this and it was only 20th April when I had offer accepted on my first contract.



So you went from no contracts to supposedly having enough points to cover annual dues and initial investment? 

Pretty big swing then.


----------



## limace

You went from no contracts during Covid to 100k plus in contracts. Holy crap.


----------



## Royal Consort

macman123 said:


> But I had to make the contracts add up to exactly 1000. The one I wanted took me to 1010 - that would have bugged me forever.



What if Disney ROFR one of the contracts?  it wont be a nice neat number and you will now have a nemesis.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

Jon84 said:


> Thanks!! Thankfully the timing was just right on the other contract, with 10 points more, and no 2020 MF
> 
> This seller wasn't on DVC Store, it was Fidelity. The replacement contract is on DVC Store
> 
> 
> No idea! They have a a fairly unique last name, so it was pretty easy to trace their contracts over the years on the OC Comptroller site. They have been moving contracts at all sorts of resorts (SSR, BWV, VBR, OKW) between family members since 1994!
> 
> I assume they wanted the money, or they are avoiding something or someone (IRS, Creditors etc)


Glad you got a better contract.  I've had disney take a few contracts so I know how it feels to wait and then not get it.  But your situation I feel for you thats just wrong on so many levels. Good luck passing your contract hope it doesn't take the full amount of time


----------



## macman123

sethschroeder said:


> So you went from no contracts to supposedly having enough points to cover annual dues and initial investment?
> 
> Pretty big swing then.



Yep


----------



## macman123

Royal Consort said:


> What if Disney ROFR one of the contracts?  it wont be a nice neat number and you will now have a nemesis.



Thats why I offered high enough in the hope they wont.

If they do, then I have to get another contract to match! Even if I end up buying direct.


----------



## Wakey

CastAStone said:


> I’ve only read that about international sellers, not buyers.



They definitely buy back when sold to international buyers- there’s no reason not to- I had two taken.

You are correct in that they reportedly don’t buy from international sellers.

There is no reason at all a sale should be slower buying from a Hague convention country such as UK or Canada, so buying from an International seller from one of these places is a boon in many ways if you can be confident of avoiding ROFR.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Please add these to the list. 

Red Dog Run---$100-$10,000-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/4
                          $107-$7490-70-OKW-March-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 7/21


----------



## Royal Consort

macman123 said:


> Thats why I offered high enough in the hope they wont.
> 
> If they do, then I have to get another contract to match! Even if I end up buying direct.



Then you will have folded to the nemesis.


----------



## Ruttangel

macman123 said:


> Thats why I offered high enough in the hope they wont.
> 
> If they do, then I have to get another contract to match! Even if I end up buying direct.


I’ve heard of Addonitis but you seem afflicted with a case of something more extreme


----------



## pinkxray

Red Dog Run said:


> Please add these to the list.
> 
> Red Dog Run---$100-$10,000-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/4
> $107-$7490-70-OKW-March-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 7/21



Nice to see a 100pt AKV contract for $100pp. What was the listing price and where did you find it, if you don’t mind me asking? I keep my eye open for small contracts with an Oct. use year at AKV but don’t recall seeing this.


----------



## OhanaWoman

macman123 said:


> I have an offer on SSR for $82pp at 175 points.
> 
> Looking doubtful then.


Wow what a deal! I hope it passes ROFR for you. Was it listed at this price or did you negotiate? I need to learn how to get into DVC at a great price, really considering it.


----------



## lea2124

macman123 said:


> I have an offer on SSR for $82pp at 175 points.
> 
> Looking doubtful then.


We've got an offer on SSR for $84 with 360 points. Got my fingers crossed for you and us. What day are you on? We're on day 25!


----------



## Galun

Galun---$218-$22997-100-VGC-Dec-0/19, 75/20, 100/21- sent 8/17

Just had an accepted offer over the weekend, they are doing the contracts on Monday, so the "sent" is a future date. Just super excited since I finally found our unicorn - a small point VGC in our use year.  All our current contracts were accumulated over the past 8 years between net $40 - 80 per point.  But the elusive VGC...  Listened to Ariana Grande's 7 rings a few times (I see it, I like it, I want it, I get it) and pulled the trigger, price be damned.


----------



## sethschroeder

Galun said:


> Galun---$218-$22997-100-VGC-Dec-0/19, 75/20, 100/21- sent 8/17
> 
> Just had an accepted offer over the weekend, they are doing the contracts on Monday, so the "sent" is a future date. Just super excited since I finally found our unicorn - a small point VGC in our use year.  All our current contracts were accumulated over the past 8 years between net $40 - 80 per point.  But the elusive VGC...  Listened to Ariana Grande's 7 rings a few times (I see it, I like it, I want it, I get it) and pulled the trigger, price be damned.



VGC is what it is and even with a new resort at DL it won't be directly connected to the park.

Fingers crossed nothing crazy happens.


----------



## lovin'fl

Can someone post link to the closing thread? I have searched a couple times and cannot find it. TIA!


----------



## Rockenroller

lovin'fl said:


> Can someone post link to the closing thread? I have searched a couple times and cannot find it. TIA!



https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/page-326#post-62231067


----------



## Royal Consort

Galun said:


> Galun---$218-$22997-100-VGC-Dec-0/19, 75/20, 100/21- sent 8/17
> 
> Just had an accepted offer over the weekend, they are doing the contracts on Monday, so the "sent" is a future date. Just super excited since I finally found our unicorn - a small point VGC in our use year.  All our current contracts were accumulated over the past 8 years between net $40 - 80 per point.  But the elusive VGC...  Listened to Ariana Grande's 7 rings a few times (I see it, I like it, I want it, I get it) and pulled the trigger, price be damned.



I nabbed a 50 pointer in my UY and experienced substantial sticker shock even though I was well aware of what the market was doing. I COULD have purchased 150 Aulani points for the same cost... that's a bitter pill to swallow but at least now I need fewer points when the DLH tower goes on sale.


----------



## JoshF

Galun said:


> Galun---$218-$22997-100-VGC-Dec-0/19, 75/20, 100/21- sent 8/17
> 
> Just had an accepted offer over the weekend, they are doing the contracts on Monday, so the "sent" is a future date. Just super excited since I finally found our unicorn - a small point VGC in our use year.  All our current contracts were accumulated over the past 8 years between net $40 - 80 per point.  But the elusive VGC...  Listened to Ariana Grande's 7 rings a few times (I see it, I like it, I want it, I get it) and pulled the trigger, price be damned.


Good grab.  I was thinking about making an offer on that one.  Didn't last long...


----------



## pangyal

Red Dog Run said:


> Please add these to the list.
> 
> Red Dog Run---$100-$10,000-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/4
> $107-$7490-70-OKW-March-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 7/21


Please add all of your closing costs, MFs, etc. to the total, thank you !


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## Brittni Bouse

bb419---$146-$17110-118-PVB-March- 131/20, 118/21, 118/22- seller pays 2020 dues, sent 8/11


----------



## Zimwicket

Zimwicket---$104-$22122-200-AKV-Sep-0/19, 84/20, 200/21, 200/22- buyer pays 2020 dues, sent 8/10


----------



## to be tink

Grumpy by Birth said:


> No news is good news?
> 
> P.S.
> Grumpy by Birth---$100-$17868-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13


This is pretty much the same contract we are trying to get through ROFR except August use year.  Ours was sent 7/15.


----------



## blizzard

Wakey said:


> There is no reason at all a sale should be slower buying from a Hague convention country such as UK or Canada, so buying from an International seller from one of these places is a boon in many ways if you can be confident of avoiding ROFR.


FYI, Canada is not part of the Hague Convention.  Doesn’t usually cause a problem, but can add time to close.  Currently buying Aulani, and it is causing a problem that will take us longer to get our documents returned.


----------



## Daisybell911

savvy101787 said:


> That would be my date and I'm hoping I get some good news this evening heading into the weekend!


I'm July 9th too!


----------



## Grant Circus

Grant Circus said:


> Grant Circus---$104-$12942-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/9
> Grant Circus---$104-$12942-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/9
> 
> I'm new here - hope this looks right.  We have two identical contracts from the same seller, total 240 points.  We are bummed to still be waiting, but it looks like most others are in the same boat!


ROFR passed 7/31/20!!!


----------



## Wakey

blizzard said:


> FYI, Canada is not part of the Hague Convention.  Doesn’t usually cause a problem, but can add time to close.  Currently buying Aulani, and it is causing a problem that will take us longer to get our documents returned.



Wow never checked just assumed they would be! 

So it’s quicker to buy from someone in the UK than Canada or even places like Botswana.

For info here is the list-  https://www.gsccca.org/notary-and-apostilles/apostilles/hague-apostille-country-list

For other non Hague countries, the seller has to get an apostile (basically official government stamp).

Note also if you are buying California, all countries must get the apostile.


----------



## Bambi19

Bambi19 said:


> Bambi19---$101.56-$17767-160-AKV-Dec-27/19, 320/20, 160/21-Seller pays CC- sent 6/5, passed 7/20


So I’m still waiting on the sellers to return the closing documents... 
they are in Canada and are trying to get a notary I guess? 
I had my hopes up because we received all the closing documents from first American within a few days of passing ROFR. 
ive contacted FirstAm several times (bless their patience) with fast responses that the sellers are working on it. 
Not sure what to do except wait longer.


----------



## Lorana

Galun said:


> Galun---$218-$22997-100-VGC-Dec-0/19, 75/20, 100/21- sent 8/17
> 
> Just had an accepted offer over the weekend, they are doing the contracts on Monday, so the "sent" is a future date. Just super excited since I finally found our unicorn - a small point VGC in our use year.  All our current contracts were accumulated over the past 8 years between net $40 - 80 per point.  But the elusive VGC...  Listened to Ariana Grande's 7 rings a few times (I see it, I like it, I want it, I get it) and pulled the trigger, price be damned.


I’m so glad you grabbed this, because I really want my UY, but a 100pt VGC is rare enough that I was tempted to get a second UY... now there’s no temptation!

Congrats!!


----------



## Royal Consort

Lorana said:


> I’m so glad you grabbed this, because I really want my UY, but a 100pt VGC is rare enough that I was tempted to get a second UY... now there’s no temptation!
> 
> Congrats!!


There's another one up for 100 points in your UY


----------



## Royal Consort

Wakey said:


> Note also if you are buying California, all countries must get the apostile.



I've got VGC going through ROFR and my broker indicated that I didn't need any notary etc to purchase as an international buyer. Are you certain?


----------



## Lorana

Royal Consort said:


> There's another one up for 100 points in your UY


Wait, what? WHERE???

...oh, I found it. OUCH, that price though!


----------



## CastAStone

Lorana said:


> Wait, what? WHERE???
> 
> ...oh, I found it. OUCH, that price though!


Lol I saw that contract this morning and my eyes bled for an hour! It does come with full set of banked 2019 and 2020 points.


----------



## sbarisch

Can anyone tell me if Disney is buying up any BWV thrive ROFR? I just had our offer accepted this afternoon, so it's not too the point is sending off yet. Will submit the details when it is.


----------



## heynowirv

gisele2 said:


> Yes , but I am paying the 2021 dues. I am really paying 107$ pp.


I sure hope you're not complaining? It was a steal congrats!


----------



## gisele2

heynowirv said:


> I sure hope you're not complaining? It was a steal congrats!


No I am not. I am happy with my purchase. Now waiting for my membership number and trying not to buy a second contract ....


----------



## CastAStone

sbarisch said:


> Can anyone tell me if Disney is buying up any BWV thrive ROFR? I just had our offer accepted this afternoon, so it's not too the point is sending off yet. Will submit the details when it is.


I would say we don’t have enough data to know the answer to that right now. I haven’t seen it.


----------



## poofyo101

sbarisch said:


> Can anyone tell me if Disney is buying up any BWV thrive ROFR? I just had our offer accepted this afternoon, so it's not too the point is sending off yet. Will submit the details when it is.


No one knows. I have not heard of any.
Just 
SSR
OKW
VGF
AKV 
so far.


----------



## Lorana

CastAStone said:


> Lol I saw that contract this morning and my eyes bled for an hour! It does come with full set of banked 2019 and 2020 points.


It kills me but I need to let it go. It’s *a lot* and I’d need to pull money out of savings or investment to grab it now.


----------



## Royal Consort

Lorana said:


> It kills me but I need to let it go. It’s *a lot* and I’d need to pull money out of savings or investment to grab it now.



I think the price is too much without negotiation room. I spent $10 less for my 50 pointer and I thought that was quite a bit: made slightly more palatable by being a very small contract. DLH is coming...


----------



## Lorana

Royal Consort said:


> I think the price is too much without negotiation room. I spent $10 less for my 50 pointer and I thought that was quite a bit: made slightly more palatable by being a very small contract. DLH is coming...


I really want GCV over DLH - I’m a huge fan of the Wilderness Lodge and Animal Kingdom Lodges, which were also designed by Peter Dominick, and so Id love to own GCV to complete “the collection.” But that price is just insane.


----------



## Naglejen

poofyo101 said:


> No one knows. I have not heard of any.
> Just
> SSR
> OKW
> VGF
> AKV
> so far.


The agent who posted Thursday also said BLT.


----------



## Royal Consort

Lorana said:


> I really want GCV over DLH - I’m a huge fan of the Wilderness Lodge and Animal Kingdom Lodges, which were also designed by Peter Dominick, and so Id love to own GCV to complete “the collection.” But that price is just insane.



I can understand that. I prefer DLH which is why I only wanted a small contract that keeps me onsite until DLH is built. Maybe the prices will come down from the stratosphere somewhat when DLH is open.


----------



## poofyo101

Naglejen said:


> The agent who posted Thursday also said BLT.


Do you have the details of what was posted on thursday?


----------



## Naglejen

They said that they had heard BLT, SSR, and AKV were taken. They weren’t their own contracts, but they did know the SSR was at $99pp


----------



## Lorana

Royal Consort said:


> I can understand that. I prefer DLH which is why I only wanted a small contract that keeps me onsite until DLH is built. Maybe the prices will come down from the stratosphere somewhat when DLH is open.


If you decide to sell when DLH opens, let me know. ;-)


----------



## kucanhead

CastAStone said:


> Lol I saw that contract this morning and my eyes bled for an hour! It does come with full set of banked 2019 and 2020 points.


Wow, I’m starting to feel like a got a bargain for my 120 pt contract that _only_ cost $200/pt. There seem to be a lot more VGC contracts up for sale than in previous months, but the price is only going up.


----------



## aimalynn1

Let the waiting begin 

Aimalynn1---$95-$15850-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/13


----------



## Kickstart

Naglejen said:


> The agent who posted Thursday also said BLT.



I did not want to hear that... my BLT contract is in ROFR now, sent back on 7/30


----------



## finchy3

Royal Consort said:


> I've got VGC going through ROFR and my broker indicated that I didn't need any notary etc to purchase as an international buyer. Are you certain?


svc

For VGC dvc we had to get an apostle for our international sale.


----------



## Wakey

Royal Consort said:


> I've got VGC going through ROFR and my broker indicated that I didn't need any notary etc to purchase as an international buyer. Are you certain?


I heard if you are buying VGC from an international buyer then California requires an apostile for sale of its property. I’d double check as this is what I read unless they changed it.


----------



## Jon84

Jon84 said:


> Update - we lost this contract!
> 
> So, we had passed ROFR on our SSR contract, Closing was underway, then, out of nowhere, our broker calls to let us know that upon completing the checks the Title Company has found out our seller has SOLD the contract (as well as the other our broker was selling) to their DAUGHTER, behind everyone's back and now won't return calls. Of course we'll get our Deposit back (less exchange rate differences). - Searching the Sellers (unique) last name on OC website confirms, and it seems they've been moving contracts around their family since 1994!
> 
> Thankfully DVC Store had a listing become available yesterday and after a call with Jerry we have submitted signed contracts and we're back in the game, be it 9 weeks behind schedule again!



Replacement contract now sent to ROFR 

Jon84---$110-$12660-110-SSR-Feb-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/14


----------



## MICKIMINI

MICKIMINI---$99-$11173-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/16, passed 7/29

This contract closed officially on 8/11/2020 (Canadian seller) but it is still showing as "sale pending" on the broker website.  There was a flurry of activity around the time I bought this contract and can only guess many of the "sale pending" listings are well past sold.  If all the closed contracts were removed I wonder how many valid listings would remain?  I agree with other posters, certain brokers remove listings quickly but not this broker.

I have another contract on the same website awaiting ROFR that shows "sale pending" and I expect (hope) will pass this week.  I will follow to see how long that listing hangs around as well.

I personally think it is misleading to leave those listings way beyond when monies have changed hands.  It is sold and the listing should be removed.  IMO the only reason to leave it on a resale website is to make it seem busier than they actually are.  Maybe resales are slowing down?


----------



## Rustygirl84

60 days and counting!!!!! Praying today is the day. We are almost 30 days past the closing date on my contract. Still waiting for ROFR! I am wondering if there is a problem with the points. There are full 2019 points and I asked the seller to bank 2020 points. Idk if I will be able to use the Feb. 2019 points since this is taking so darn long


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

I have a feeling (maybe just being optimistic) that today’s the day for the 7/8-7/14 pending ROFR’s to pass (atleast I hope ) Good Luck all! Hopefully that’s the case! If not, another day waiting is better than hearing it’s taken!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Rustygirl84 said:


> 60 days and counting!!!!! Praying today is the day. We are almost 30 days past the closing date on my contract. Still waiting for ROFR! I am wondering if there is a problem with the points. There are full 2019 points and I asked the seller to bank 2020 points. Idk if I will be able to use the Feb. 2019 points since this is taking so darn long


This is horrible! Have you thought about backing out now that closing date has passed and starting over or are you too invested at this point? I know there have been delays but I’d be worried something is wrong at this point


----------



## Rustygirl84

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> This is horrible! Have you thought about backing out now that closing date has passed and starting over or are you too invested at this point? I know there have been delays but I’d be worried something is wrong at this point



yes I have thought about backing out but then that is starting back at the beginning. It just makes me angry because I really thought this process would go a little faster. I paid a little more for this contract because it was loaded with 2019 points. Now I am wishing that I would have just waited it out.....I will be really angry if they take it at this point!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Rustygirl84 said:


> yes I have thought about backing out but then that is starting back at the beginning. It just makes me angry because I really thought this process would go a little faster. I paid a little more for this contract because it was loaded with 2019 points. Now I am wishing that I would have just waited it out.....I will be really angry if they take it at this point!


Makes sense. Definately a catch 22. Good luck ! I think we’re all pulling for you on this thread!


----------



## jbreen2010

Rustygirl84 said:


> 60 days and counting!!!!! Praying today is the day. We are almost 30 days past the closing date on my contract. Still waiting for ROFR! I am wondering if there is a problem with the points. There are full 2019 points and I asked the seller to bank 2020 points. Idk if I will be able to use the Feb. 2019 points since this is taking so darn long




I would call your broker and have them call DVC.  This doesn't make sense.  I thought DVC reviews ROFR in chronological order of when received.  60 days doesn't seem to make sense.


----------



## ohmyminnie

Rustygirl84 said:


> 60 days and counting!!!!! Praying today is the day. We are almost 30 days past the closing date on my contract. Still waiting for ROFR! I am wondering if there is a problem with the points. There are full 2019 points and I asked the seller to bank 2020 points. Idk if I will be able to use the Feb. 2019 points since this is taking so darn long


This is awful!   I hope you hear something soon!  What does the broker say?


----------



## Rustygirl84

ohmyminnie said:


> This is awful!   I hope you hear something soon!  What does the broker say?



the broker just says that Disney is delayed. I don’t think I will use this broker again. My other contract passed ROFR in 31 days during this time. I am emailing the broker again today.


----------



## ohmyminnie

Rustygirl84 said:


> the broker just says that Disney is delayed. I don’t think I will use this broker again. My other contract passed ROFR in 31 days during this time. I am emailing the broker again today.


So sorry!  We are in the process of our first resale contract and the ROFR took 36 days.  Now to wait for the closing documents--8 days and counting.


----------



## Liquidice

Rustygirl84 said:


> the broker just says that Disney is delayed. I don’t think I will use this broker again. My other contract passed ROFR in 31 days during this time. I am emailing the broker again today.



Would you mind sharing which broker?  Useful info for any of us who are planning to put an offer on contracts.


----------



## poofyo101

Rustygirl84 said:


> 60 days and counting!!!!! Praying today is the day. We are almost 30 days past the closing date on my contract. Still waiting for ROFR! I am wondering if there is a problem with the points. There are full 2019 points and I asked the seller to bank 2020 points. Idk if I will be able to use the Feb. 2019 points since this is taking so darn long


Did you ask the seller to bank the points prior to ROFR or while it was in ROFR? If during ROFR then it requires an addendum and will slow down the process.


----------



## Rustygirl84

poofyo101 said:


> Did you ask the seller to bank the points prior to ROFR or while it was in ROFR? If during ROFR then it requires an addendum and will slow down the process.



it was before ROFR.


----------



## Rustygirl84

Well good news today!!! Finally passed ROFR! Just got the email!!!!!


----------



## Rockenroller

Just had notification that my Poly sent on the 9th July just passed ROFR today.


----------



## Rustygirl84

Rustygirl84---$116-$14156-110-AKV-Feb-110/19, 0/20, 220/21, 110/22- sent 6/19, passed 8/17


----------



## LadybugsMum

Rustygirl84 said:


> Rustygirl84---$116-$14156-110-AKV-Feb-110/19, 0/20, 220/21, 110/22- sent 6/19, passed 8/17


It's about time! Glad it finally passed.


----------



## Liquidice

Never mind, not important anymore


----------



## ohmyminnie

Rustygirl84 said:


> Rustygirl84---$116-$14156-110-AKV-Feb-110/19, 0/20, 220/21, 110/22- sent 6/19, passed 8/17


So happy for you!!  Finally!


----------



## Liquidice

Rustygirl84 said:


> Rustygirl84---$116-$14156-110-AKV-Feb-110/19, 0/20, 220/21, 110/22- sent 6/19, passed 8/17



Congrats!  It is funny, just when you ask about why its taking so long is when you finally pass.  Thats great news!


----------



## Daisybell911

WOOOOOOOOT!!!  We passed!!!  I was seriously biting my nails on this one!  I will definiately be happy with my low dollar, high point, fully loaded contract.  Just hoping to have the points in my account by Christmas!
BTW...for those keeping track, this was an International Seller.  Maybe that is what helped my chances.

Disney is cranking them out today!  Congrats to everyone who passed today!  

Daisybell911---$90-$25176-250-OKW-Aug-250/19, 282/20, 218/21, 250/22- sent 7/9, passed 8/17 INTERNATIONAL SELLER


----------



## savvy101787

Daisybell911 said:


> WOOOOOOOOT!!!  We passed!!!  I was seriously biting my nails on this one!  I will definiately be happy with my low dollar, high point, fully loaded contract.  Just hoping to have the points in my account by Christmas!
> BTW...for those keeping track, this was an International Seller.  Maybe that is what helped my chances.
> 
> Disney is cranking them out today!  Congrats to everyone who passed today!
> 
> Daisybell911---$90-$25176-250-OKW-Aug-250/19, 282/20, 218/21, 250/22- sent 7/9, passed 8/17 INTERNATIONAL SELLER


Congrats! I'm hoping we share the same timeline!

_Edited: Just got the update that Disney waived ROFR! Will update this post shortly w/ the new info.

Edited again: savvy101787---$102.94-$18476-170-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 7/9, passed 8/17_


----------



## Naglejen

I personally think it is misleading to leave those listings way beyond when monies have changed hands.  It is sold and the listing should be removed.  IMO the only reason to leave it on a resale website is to make it seem busier than they actually are.  Maybe resales are slowing down?
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Drives me crazy when i see that. In contrast, I noticed my broker changed from "available" to "pending" right after the offer was accepted both times (which was within an hour or two of the offer being made), then the listings disappeared pretty soon after i sent in the paperwork/deposit. Some other sites have had the same "sale pending" listings since i started looking....at the end of June!


----------



## Daisybell911

savvy101787 said:


> Congrats! I'm hoping we share the same timeline!
> 
> _Edited: Just got the update that Disney waived ROFR! Will update this post shortly w/ the new info.
> 
> Edited again: savvy101787---$102.94-$18476-170-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 7/9, passed 8/17_


 WOO HOO!!! Congrats on passing!


----------



## Liquidice

There must be a lot of contracts in ROFR from 7/9 or they are moving very slowly - last week we ended on 7/9, today 7/9 is still the latest we have heard back from.  Was hoping they would have finished out Friday 7/10 today and moved Monday 7/13 tomorrow or even today. Mine is 7/15 - its so close!


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Liquidice said:


> There must be a lot of contracts in ROFR from 7/9 or they are moving very slowly - last week we ended on 7/9, today 7/9 is still the latest we have heard back from.  Was hoping they would have finished out Friday 7/10 today and moved Monday 7/13 tomorrow or even today. Mine is 7/15 - its so close!



Me too, sent 7/15.  The waiting is hard, especially now that Disney has been ROFRing.  I am hoping that we hear next week.


----------



## Galun

Galun said:


> Galun---$218-$22997-100-VGC-Dec-0/19, 75/20, 100/21- sent 8/17
> 
> Just had an accepted offer over the weekend, they are doing the contracts on Monday, so the "sent" is a future date. Just super excited since I finally found our unicorn - a small point VGC in our use year.  All our current contracts were accumulated over the past 8 years between net $40 - 80 per point.  But the elusive VGC...  Listened to Ariana Grande's 7 rings a few times (I see it, I like it, I want it, I get it) and pulled the trigger, price be damned.



Successfully submitted for ROFR!  Yeah, we bought a 300 point Aulani contract recently and it’s not that much more expensive than this 100 point VGC.  It is what it is.

The new DLH tower is irrelevant to us anyways.  To retain resale value we are going to keep buying in the original 14.   Certainly not going to pay new build direct price at DLH DVC and then only be restricted to that one if we decide to resell.


----------



## MICKIMINI

Passed!  My reward is an extra 19 points DVC found from a cancelled reservation in addition to the 30 points banked into 2020.

MICKIMINI---$110-$6354-50-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 99/20, 50/21, 50/22-Update +19 2020- sent 7/13, passed 8/17



Edit to update extra points
2nd Edit I auto loaded wrong sent date (from 1st contract)


----------



## nanilani

nanilani---$115-$6265-50-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/11, passed 8/17


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

MICKIMINI said:


> Passed!  My reward is an extra 19 points DVC found from a cancelled reservation in addition to the 30 points banked into 2020!



What a nice extra  for you!!


----------



## lephelps

lephelps said:


> lephelps---$100-$16318-150-OKW-Apr-0/19, 128/20, 150/21-40 banked 2019 pts- sent 7/12, passed 8/17
> 
> First-time buyers and excited to join the DVC membership. Many thanks to the DIS Unplugged's "The DVC Show" many episodes for all the information and entertainment.



Phew, we made it through the first queue and the ride went smoothly. Now on to the next queue to continue our day (months?) in "DVC Membership Park."


----------



## Yinn

Yinn said:


> Yinn---$130-$28100-200-CCV@WL-Jun-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 07/5/2020
> 
> Having second thoughts though and slightly hoping it'll get taken.



Update.

Yinn---$130-$28100-200-CCV@WL-Jun-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/5, passed 8/17


----------



## CastAStone

Today’s Wilderness Lodge day I guess. Congrats all!


----------



## lovethesun12

Happy today 

lovethesun12---$130-$6860-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/17
lovethesun12---$140-$7360-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/17


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

HockeyMomNH said:


> Me too, sent 7/15.  The waiting is hard, especially now that Disney has been ROFRing.  I am hoping that we hear next week.


I’m 7/14! I’m with you  !!


----------



## Kim5726

Kim5726---$132-$23014-160-BLT-Jun-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 150/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/5

So this was passed 1.5 weeks ago but wasn’t notified until today when I got the closing docs. Points were reallocated from 2019 back to 2021 but it only delayed the ROFR process a couple days. We live 15 mins from Disneyland but can’t wait to start planning future WDW vacations!


----------



## bensation

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I’m 7/14! I’m with you  !!



+1 I’m a 7/14 too. I keep checking this page waiting to see a 7/14.


----------



## Liquidice

HockeyMomNH said:


> Me too, sent 7/15.  The waiting is hard, especially now that Disney has been ROFRing.  I am hoping that we hear next week.





dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I’m 7/14! I’m with you  !!



After I posted - now I saw one from 7/12 and one from 7/13 pass today, maybe we hear back this week! I emailed my broker today just to see and she said to expect to wait 40 days


----------



## swong4824

swong4824 said:


> Didn't post it originally but:
> swong4824---$86-$21275-240-OKW-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 7/1, taken 8/13




Time to try this again:
swong4824---$115-$25109-200-BWV-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/17


----------



## G.C.

lephelps said:


> Phew, we made it through the first queue and the ride went smoothly. Now on to the next queue to continue our day (months?) in "DVC Membership Park."


Well you’ve made it this far so you know It sometimes feels like “DVC ‘stuck in’ Park” and the ride vehicle breaks down at key points along the way. Please remain seated and you will be underway momentarily.


----------



## Kylie_1504

*Kylie_1504---$108-$18050-160-AKV-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 160/21-Seller pays 2020 MFs- sent 8/17 *

Very excited to start our DVC journey.  The seller is paying all of the 2020 MF's so we are happy with that price. (I think that makes the price at around $100pp when comparing with others who have to pay for the full allotment of 2020 points?) 

Now lets hope we can travel next year.


----------



## Aussie RJ

Kylie_1504 said:


> *Kylie_1504---$108-$18050-160-AKV-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 160/21-Seller pays 2020 MFs- sent 8/17 *
> 
> Very excited to start our DVC journey.  The seller is paying all of the 2020 MF's so we are happy with that price. (I think that makes the price at around $100pp when comparing with others who have to pay for the full allotment of 2020 points?)
> 
> Now lets hope we can travel next year.


Congrats Kylie, fingers crossed you pass!


----------



## Red Dog Run

pinkxray said:


> Nice to see a 100pt AKV contract for $100pp. What was the listing price and where did you find it, if you don’t mind me asking? I keep my eye open for small contracts with an Oct. use year at AKV but don’t recall seeing this.





pangyal said:


> Please add all of your closing costs, MFs, etc. to the total, thank you !





pangyal said:


> Please add all of your closing costs, MFs, etc. to the total, thank you !


----------



## My3kids1989

pinkxray said:


> Nice to see a 100pt AKV contract for $100pp. What was the listing price and where did you find it, if you don’t mind me asking? I keep my eye open for small contracts with an Oct. use year at AKV but don’t recall seeing this.



I just saw one listed today with an oct use year


----------



## ScubaCat

Red Dog Run said:


> Please add these to the list.
> 
> Red Dog Run---$100-$10,000-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/4
> $107-$7490-70-OKW-March-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 7/21


Please reformat with the link in post#1 so these can go on the list! Be sure to include maintenance fees and closing costs. Thanks!


----------



## Red Dog Run

ScubaCat said:


> Please reformat with the link in post#1 so these can go on the list! Be sure to include maintenance fees and closing costs. Thanks!





ScubaCat said:


> Please reformat with the link in post#1 so these can go on the list! Be sure to include maintenance fees and closing costs. Thanks!


So sorry!  I"ll go look on the contract tonight and do so.


----------



## Chol

Chol---$116-$13370-110-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 8/18


----------



## lephelps

G.C. said:


> Well you’ve made it this far so you know It sometimes feels like “DVC ‘stuck in’ Park” and the ride vehicle breaks down at key points along the way. Please remain seated and you will be underway momentarily.



Yeah, my biggest worry, from what I've read of current "park" experiences, will be the final ride -  making it through the queue to get our DVC member number before hopping on the Disney Points Loader. Here's hoping it's not a log flume ride.  Given Disney recently turned ROFR into a bit of a thrill ride, we're just glad to have made it through that one without a breakdown.

Now, we're happily on our way to watching daily for those closing docs.


----------



## Hopfather28

lephelps said:


> Yeah, my biggest worry, from what I've read of current "park" experiences, will be the final ride -  making it through the queue to get our DVC member number before hopping on the Disney Points Loader. Here's hoping it's not a log flume ride.  Given Disney recently turned ROFR into a bit of a thrill ride, we're just glad to have made it through that one without a breakdown.
> 
> Now, we're happily on our way to watching daily for those closing docs.


While I know my experience is not necessarily typical lately, the wait wasn't as bad as expected and it is speeding up. We closed on 7/13 and had my contract show up on 8/14 with points loaded 8/15. And that is all from a new member. So they are picking up the pace a bit post closing.


----------



## Liquidice

Hopfather28 said:


> While I know my experience is not necessarily typical lately, the wait wasn't as bad as expected and it is speeding up. We closed on 7/13 and had my contract show up on 8/14 with points loaded 8/15. And that is all from a new member. So they are picking up the pace a bit post closing.



Thats really good news!  Hopefully they keep up that pace, ~1 month from closing to points is not bad at all.  I was expecting 2-3 months.


----------



## EM Lawrence

Hopfather28 said:


> While I know my experience is not necessarily typical lately, the wait wasn't as bad as expected and it is speeding up. We closed on 7/13 and had my contract show up on 8/14 with points loaded 8/15. And that is all from a new member. So they are picking up the pace a bit post closing.


I hope this will be my experience.  We are closing today.  I find the delays on DVC side to be completely ridiculous.


----------



## benedib99

Submitted my fourth one for ROFR

benedib99---$86-$18160-200-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 212/21, 200/22- sent 8/18


----------



## cometdad2010

cometdad2010---$110-$23558-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 18/20, 200/21- sent 7/14, passed 8/17 

Just passed! Woohoo! Now, like a few others above, we're looking for a small Oct AKV contract  Addonitis strikes bad!


----------



## lindah0ang

lindah0ang---$89-$20995-200-AUL-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/14, passed 8/18

Greatest news ever!


----------



## HMfan82

Hmfan82---$156-$16811-100-VGF-Feb-0/19, 3/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/14, passed 8/18

Just got the email a few minutes ago!


----------



## Liquidice

Wow exciting, I'm constantly checking my email now hoping to hear back on mine


----------



## sbarisch

sbarisch---$117-$24732-200-BWV-Jun-0/19, 81/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/18 - and the waiting begins!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Liquidice said:


> Wow exciting, I'm constantly checking my email now hoping to hear back on mine


Me too! Anyone hear from fidelity today?


----------



## Jon84

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Me too! Anyone hear from fidelity today?



They were very slow at getting back to us on emails, keep chasing!


----------



## WestCoastDVC

WestCoastDVC---$97-$25722-250-AUL-Jun-0/19, 85/20, 250/21, 250/22-Subsidized dues- sent 7/10, passed 8/18


----------



## Lorana

Hopfather28 said:


> While I know my experience is not necessarily typical lately, the wait wasn't as bad as expected and it is speeding up. We closed on 7/13 and had my contract show up on 8/14 with points loaded 8/15. And that is all from a new member. So they are picking up the pace a bit post closing.


It feels a bit like you got lucky, as there are some folks earlier than you still waiting on contracts to show and/or points to get loaded.  I had a contract close on 7/15, but I still don't have the contract showing up.  Here's hoping it's soon!  And congrats on getting your points so quickly!


----------



## becauseimnew

Lorana said:


> It feels a bit like you got lucky, as there are some folks earlier than you still waiting on contracts to show and/or points to get loaded.  I had a contract close on 7/15, but I still don't have the contract showing up.  Here's hoping it's soon!  And congrats on getting your points so quickly!


Gosh, I know they are understaffed but they really need to speed things up.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

I’m starting to wonder if they place higher priority on resort vs date ROFR submitted. We’ve recently seen a AKV take 60 days to pass! SSR last had a passing ROFR contract pass 8/3 according to this thread. Many of the other resorts had ROFR waives since then irrespective of submission date

just my speculation but it appears to me they take a range of submission dates for each resorts decide on those then move on to the next. I don’t think FILO (first in last out)  across all DVC resorts is how they are doing it.


----------



## limace

I would totally feeL the same way if I was waiting, but remember Disney has no real incentive to move contracts through quickly. If they delay and it drives you to direct (and we’ve seen that happen on these boards), I’m sure they see it as a win.


----------



## GinoNL

GinoNL---$142-$7635-50-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 8/12


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

limace said:


> I would totally feeL the same way if I was waiting, but remember Disney has no real incentive to move contracts through quickly. If they delay and it drives you to direct (and we’ve seen that happen on these boards), I’m sure they see it as a win.


Makes sense. I bought my first contract direct (CCV) to get membership extras. For me, I’ve always considered resale as the vehicle to “add on” I know it’s the price of doing business this way and the pros ($$) outway the cons (waiting). I will say the two processes and experiences are night and day


----------



## jbreen2010

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I’m starting to wonder if they place higher priority on resort vs date ROFR submitted. We’ve recently seen a AKV take 60 days to pass! SSR last had a passing ROFR contract pass 8/3 according to this thread. Many of the other resorts had ROFR waives since then irrespective of submission date
> 
> just my speculation but it appears to me they take a range of submission dates for each resorts decide on those then move on to the next. I don’t think FILO (first in last out)  across all DVC resorts is how they are doing it.




Makes sense to me!  If they are thinking "i need to buy 2000 points at SSR", you would wait a few weeks to see all of the contracts come through to pick a few of the best offers before making a selection.  I was wondering too if the maintenance fees have anything to do with it.  Say it's a September use year and you're about to get 200 points and disney sees a contract come through saying seller to pay full year of maintenance fees....well i'd scoop that one up too b/c you can take the points and have pre-paid maintenance fees.


----------



## Hopfather28

Lorana said:


> It feels a bit like you got lucky, as there are some folks earlier than you still waiting on contracts to show and/or points to get loaded.  I had a contract close on 7/15, but I still don't have the contract showing up.  Here's hoping it's soon!  And congrats on getting your points so quickly!


I'll take luck over skill any day. But seriously, I hope you and everyone waiting hears soon.


----------



## EM Lawrence

limace said:


> I would totally feeL the same way if I was waiting, but remember Disney has no real incentive to move contracts through quickly. If they delay and it drives you to direct (and we’ve seen that happen on these boards), I’m sure they see it as a win.


If they are intentionally slow walking the process on resale, then what they are doing is WRONG and they need to be called out on it.  It’s one thing to take 60+ days to waive ROFR, that is annoying, but not wrong, it is another to make a member wait 6 weeks before allowing access to property that they have bought and paid for.  The member dues are still being collected. Why aren’t they all working?


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

EM Lawrence said:


> If they are intentionally slow walking the process on resale, then what they are doing is WRONG and they need to be called out on it.  It’s one thing to take 60+ days to waive ROFR, that is annoying, but not wrong, it is another to make a member wait 6 weeks before allowing access to property that they have bought and paid for.  The member dues are still being collected. Why aren’t they all working?


Agreed and good points! I’m definitely not implying point transfer after closing and awaiting ROFR are the same. One thing to keep in mind though is even on the ROFR deals, deposits (in my case $1k) are held in escrow until closing. I would get it back if they exercise ROFR but still have some skin in the game. It also can have a trickle affect. ROFR delays can lead to closing delays which can lead to ever more delays regarding point transfers


----------



## EM Lawrence

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Agreed and good points! I’m definitely not implying point transfer after closing and awaiting ROFR are the same. One thing to keep in mind though is even on the ROFR deals, deposits (in my case $1k) are held in escrow until closing. I would get it back if they exercise ROFR but still have some skin in the game. It also can have a trickle affect. ROFR delays can lead to closing delays which can lead to ever more delays regarding point transfers


You are right.  I was not even thinking about the deposit money being held in escrow. I’d like to amend my complaint that they are making you wait 6 weeks plus up 10 business days, for a total of TWO MONTHS possibly, to get access to property that you own.


----------



## Sandisw

EM Lawrence said:


> If they are intentionally slow walking the process on resale, then what they are doing is WRONG and they need to be called out on it.  It’s one thing to take 60+ days to waive ROFR, that is annoying, but not wrong, it is another to make a member wait 6 weeks before allowing access to property that they have bought and paid for.  The member dues are still being collected. Why aren’t they all working?



It was posted that they get 12% of the operating budget to fund DVMC.  While we don’t know for sure, there could be things that end up being a credit for 2020..therefore, the budget will need to be amended and that 12% would no longer be enough to cover the year without having put in the furlough.

It is frustrating but at least those closing now should see a few weeks less in timeline.


----------



## EM Lawrence

Sandisw said:


> It was posted that they get 12% of the operating budget to fund DVMC.  While we don’t know for sure, there could be things that end up being a credit for 2020..therefore, the budget will need to be amended and that 12% would no longer be enough to cover the year without having put in the furlough.
> 
> It is frustrating but at least those closing now should see a few weeks less in timeline.


I’m not trying to be rude, I promise, but I don‘t understand your meaning here.  Do you mean that DVCM might credit owners so much money that it will disrupt their ability to pay staff, and therefore the furloughs were necessary?  That doesn’t seem to make any sense to me.  But if you are confirming that DVCM pays the administrative staff through money collected from member dues, then I stand firm in my point that none of this delay is necessary.  Perhaps it was justified during the initial shutdown when nobody knew what was going on, and companies were adjusting to employees working from home, but at this point I just don’t understand how it could be justified.  But perhaps I have misinterpreted your post.

@Sandisw edited to add that I see there is a discussion on this very topic happening over on the Member Services Forum, so I’m going to continue it over there!


----------



## Red Dog Run

Red Dog Run said:


> Please add these to the list.
> 
> Red Dog Run---$100-$10,000-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/4
> $107-$7490-70-OKW-March-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 7/21


Red Dog Run---$100-$11,400-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/4
                          $107-$8368-70-OKW-March-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 7/21
Edited to include fees.


----------



## ZoneTEN

WestCoastDVC said:


> WestCoastDVC---$97-$25722-250-AUL-Jun-0/19, 85/20, 250/21, 250/22-Subsidized dues- sent 7/10, passed 8/18


Subsidized Aulani dues with a June Use Year!  I'm so jealous.
Stalked that beast for more than a year, every time I pulled the trigger someone else was faster on the draw.


----------



## JoshF

WestCoastDVC said:


> WestCoastDVC---$97-$25722-250-AUL-Jun-0/19, 85/20, 250/21, 250/22-Subsidized dues- sent 7/10, passed 8/18


Nice one!  What was the asking price on this?  I made some offers but people have been asking way too much.


----------



## WestCoastDVC

ZoneTEN said:


> Subsidized Aulani dues with a June Use Year!  I'm so jealous.
> Stalked that beast for more than a year, every time I pulled the trigger someone else was faster on the draw.



I got lucky and found it the morning it was posted before it was labeled subsidized dues on the site (which usually has a prominent sticker) - fits us perfectly  Hope you find one, too!


----------



## WestCoastDVC

JoshF said:


> Nice one!  What was the asking price on this?  I made some offers but people have been asking way too much.



It was listed at $100 so a good price to start with from my point of view.


----------



## Lorana

WestCoastDVC said:


> I got lucky and found it the morning it was posted before it was labeled subsidized dues on the site (which usually has a prominent sticker) - fits us perfectly  Hope you find one, too!


Which site?


----------



## WestCoastDVC

Lorana said:


> Which site?



it was dvcresalemarket


----------



## poofyo101

WestCoastDVC said:


> it was dvcresalemarket


Very good deal.


----------



## TikiLagoon

Longtime reader, first time poster. I couldn't pass up a deal like this.  I'm not getting my hopes up though...

TikiLagoon---$82-$15748-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 98/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/17


----------



## CastAStone

TikiLagoon said:


> Longtime reader, first time poster. I couldn't pass up a deal like this.  I'm not getting my hopes up though...
> 
> TikiLagoon---$82-$15748-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 98/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/17


LOL I saw that contract disappear last week (Fidelity, right?), I had contemplated offering $90 and I would never have imagined offering $82, guess I need to think more aggressively!


----------



## TikiLagoon

CastAStone said:


> LOL I saw that contract disappear last week (Fidelity, right?), I had contemplated offering $90 and I would never have imagined offering $82, guess I need to think more aggressively!



Yes! Well some other buyer had offered that but apparently didn't go through with the purchase last second.  The agent I was working with knew I was looking for saratoga and asked if I wanted to offer for that same price on that contract.  I got really lucky!


----------



## MICKIMINI

TikiLagoon said:


> Yes! Well some other buyer had offered that but apparently didn't go through with the purchase last second.  The agent I was working with knew I was looking for saratoga and asked if I wanted to offer for that same price on that contract.  I got really lucky!


 That is just the best! It is a great lesson for newbies to be ready to pounce and know what you want _before _the opportunity presents itself.  Congratulations...part luck and part planning!


----------



## jbreen2010

TikiLagoon said:


> Longtime reader, first time poster. I couldn't pass up a deal like this.  I'm not getting my hopes up though...
> 
> TikiLagoon---$82-$15748-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 98/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/17




Wow that's a sweet deal.  Hope you can pass that one through Disney!


----------



## Liquidice

Quiet today - are they working on ROFR today? 

Still impatiently  waiting for notification on my contract submitted on 7/15. Was hoping I'd hear back today.


----------



## jlnten17

Waiting on ours submitted 7/21.  I'm hoping next week $98 pp at SSR for fully loaded.  I initially thought maybe I should have offered lower, now i'm just hoping it gets thru ROFR!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Liquidice said:


> Quiet today - are they working on ROFR today?
> 
> Still impatiently  waiting for notification on my contract submitted on 7/15. Was hoping I'd hear back today.


I contacted broker today - no ROFR update


----------



## Liquidice

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I contacted broker today - no ROFR update



Which broker did you use? I used Fidelity Resales.  A little worried now seeing the Closing thread because I let them choose the title company, and they used First American who sometimes seem a little bit slow to send the closing paperwork.

I contacted Fidelity yesterday and they said to expect to wait another week to hear back.  But they did respond which was good - I've found sometimes when I email my agent they are very slow to respond.


----------



## benedib99

This makes five submitted to ROFR.  The waiting game continues...

benedib99---$86-$10920-120-AUL-Feb-0/19, 1/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/19


----------



## Lovinallthingsdisney

Liquidice said:


> Which broker did you use? I used Fidelity Resales.  A little worried now seeing the Closing thread because I let them choose the title company, and they used First American who sometimes seem a little bit slow to send the closing paperwork.
> 
> I contacted Fidelity yesterday and they said to expect to wait another week to hear back.  But they did respond which was good - I've found sometimes when I email my agent they are very slow to respond.


I have found Fidelity slow to respond as well.  I actually had to send a reminder to check on my offer when it was made, so I was shocked when it was accepted.  All of the paperwork seemed to move quickly though.  I requested Mason Title, so hopefully if/when ROFR is finished, the close will move.  We submitted 7/13, so hoping for this week.  Have seen a few others on here pass 12-14 th range.  Fingers crossed we get news soon and that it is the good kind.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Liquidice said:


> Which broker did you use? I used Fidelity Resales.  A little worried now seeing the Closing thread because I let them choose the title company, and they used First American who sometimes seem a little bit slow to send the closing paperwork.
> 
> I contacted Fidelity yesterday and they said to expect to wait another week to hear back.  But they did respond which was good - I've found sometimes when I email my agent they are very slow to respond.



Same!


----------



## EatMoreVeg

EatMoreVeg said:


> If someone could just stop me, that would be great...
> 
> eatmoreveg---$120-$10160-80-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 96/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 7/14
> eatmoreveg---$130-$7348-50-AKV-Apr-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 7/24



Heard back on one of these today!

eatmoreveg---$120-$10160-80-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 96/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 7/14, passed 8/19


----------



## FinnFogg

Liquidice said:


> Quiet today - are they working on ROFR today?
> 
> Still impatiently  waiting for notification on my contract submitted on 7/15. Was hoping I'd hear back today.


Mine was submitted 7/10 and still waiting (less and less patiently)


----------



## EE_Mom

EE_Mom---$147-$27670-175-PVB-Dec-0/18, 106/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 8/19 

We bought 185 direct at RR last year and this is our first resale purchase.  Crossing our fingers!


----------



## BigThunderMike

BigThunderMike---$115-$20,232-160-AKV-OCT-0/19, 228/20, 160/21, 160/22- 68 points bank from 2019- sent 7/14


----------



## CoveyPartyOf4

CoveyPartyOf4---$147-$23,336-150-BCV-APR-0/19, 0/20, 231/21- sent 7/12, passed 8/19


----------



## Lovinallthingsdisney

Apparently, all I had to do was complain today about my impatience in order to get ROFR waived!

Lovinallthingsdisney—$110–$23,024–200–BWV-Dec-94/19, 203/20, 200/21. 
Seller pays 3/4 MF’ 20. Sent 7/13, passed 8/19


----------



## Washfamily

Woo hoo!  

Washfamily---$108-$19074-160-AKV-Feb-90/19, 155/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/15 passed 8/19


----------



## RebelScum

EE_Mom said:


> EE_Mom---$147-$27670-175-PVB-Dec-0/18, 106/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 8/19
> 
> We bought 185 direct at RR last year and this is our first resale purchase.  Crossing our fingers!


Great choices.  We also own RR and PVB.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Glad to see some passing today!! Congrats to those whose who made it through!!


----------



## Ruttangel

EE_Mom said:


> EE_Mom---$147-$27670-175-PVB-Dec-0/18, 106/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 8/19
> 
> We bought 185 direct at RR last year and this is our first resale purchase.  Crossing our fingers!


I think your chances of passing are 99.9%


----------



## berti13

berti13---$91-$15237-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/14 

Waiting on ROFR is so hard!!!!!!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

berti13 said:


> berti13---$91-$15237-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/14
> 
> Waiting on ROFR is so hard!!!!!!



Lol I agree! I am pretty confident my itty bitty SSR add on will pass but I’m still anxious to continue the process, clearing one hurdle at a time to get those point loaded


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

And on the SSR front, still no passes since 8/3 on this thread! Contracts for other resorts submitted after mine and passed.. the ROFR mystery continues...


----------



## Liquidice

Washfamily said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> Washfamily---$108-$19074-160-AKV-Feb-90/19, 155/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/15 passed 8/19



Congrats! First 7/15 I have seen!  I hope I hear back on mine from 7/15 soon then ... I am pessimistically thinking I won't hear now until next week though and they will not process any contracts on Thursday or Friday of this week (historically since COVID, it seems to be hit or miss whether they work on Monday, Thursday or Fridays).


----------



## BigThunderMike

Washfamily said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> Washfamily---$108-$19074-160-AKV-Feb-90/19, 155/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/15 passed 8/19



Glad to see a similar deal at AKV go through. We went to rofr 2 days after you. We did a 160 point contact too, but you got a better deal than us, good work, haha. We offered 107 but only got them to drop down from their list of 120 to 115. It was the right use year for us and were eager to get something so we pulled the trigger.


----------



## Pixie Dust Believer

PixieDustBeliever---$110-$11000-100-AKV-Sept-0/19, 25/20, 93/21, 100/22- sent 7/14 passed 8/18


----------



## Paul Stupin

Liquidice said:


> Which broker did you use? I used Fidelity Resales.  A little worried now seeing the Closing thread because I let them choose the title company, and they used First American who sometimes seem a little bit slow to send the closing paperwork.
> 
> I contacted Fidelity yesterday and they said to expect to wait another week to hear back.  But they did respond which was good - I've found sometimes when I email my agent they are very slow to respond.


I’ve bought several Aulani contracts from all the usual suspect resale sites, and every one of them was assigned to First American. My experience is that they’ve been pretty fast.


----------



## Liquidice

Paul Stupin said:


> I’ve bought several Aulani contracts from all the usual suspect resale sites, and every one of them was assigned to First American. My experience is that they’ve been pretty fast.



Thanks - I was basing it off of the Closing Thread - some people waited 3-4 weeks for their closing paperwork from First American!  I wonder if they may be faster for Hawaii vs Florida? I hope you're right though, and there were also plenty of people who received their closing paperwork from First American in 2 weeks or less.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Liquidice said:


> Thanks - I was basing it off of the Closing Thread - some people waited 3-4 weeks for their closing paperwork from First American!  I wonder if they may be faster for Hawaii vs Florida? I hope you're right though, and there were also plenty of people who received their closing paperwork from First American in 2 weeks or less.



First American handled my direct CCV contract last year. No complaints. I’m also using them this time around for the resale contract. Let’s hope it’s the same experience


----------



## chicagoshannon

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> First American handled my direct CCV contract last year. No complaints. I’m also using them this time around for the resale contract. Let’s hope it’s the same experience


I think the issue with the closing paperwork is actually on Fidelity's end.  My paperwork took almost 2 weeks and I asked FA about it and they said they were waiting for Fidelity to give them stuff.  I emailed Fidelity to ask about it and it miraculously had just come through that morning and they would expedite it for me.  I had the closing documents from FA later that day.


----------



## Liquidice

chicagoshannon said:


> I think the issue with the closing paperwork is actually on Fidelity's end.  My paperwork took almost 2 weeks and I asked FA about it and they said they were waiting for Fidelity to give them stuff.  I emailed Fidelity to ask about it and it miraculously had just come through that morning and they would expedite it for me.  I had the closing documents from FA later that day.



Good to know - I'll have to remember this if the closing paperwork takes awhile.


----------



## Washfamily

BigThunderMike said:


> Glad to see a similar deal at AKV go through. We went to rofr 2 days after you. We did a 160 point contact too, but you got a better deal than us, good work, haha. We offered 107 but only got them to drop down from their list of 120 to 115. It was the right use year for us and were eager to get something so we pulled the trigger.




We offered 105.00 from a list price of 120.00.  We were surprised we settled at 108.00.


----------



## Disneynana44

Our AKV passed ROFR today, we have been waiting since June! 
Disneynana44---$96-$14971-150-AKV-Feb-0/19, 143/20, 7/21- sent 6/29, passed 8/19


----------



## poofyo101

Disneynana44 said:


> Our AKV passed ROFR today, we have been waiting since June!
> Disneynana44---$96-$14971-150-AKV-Feb-0/19, 143/20, 7/21- sent 6/29, passed 8/19


Good measure of ROFR possibly slowing down again as 96 prior to covid was 99% getting bought back.


----------



## Disneynana44

poofyo101 said:


> Good measure of ROFR possibly slowing down again as 96 prior to covid was 99% getting bought back.


We were actually pretty sure it was going to be taken, especially with the buy backs recently and it took 51 days. It was a good surprise.


----------



## poofyo101

Disneynana44 said:


> We were actually pretty sure it was going to be taken, especially with the buy backs recently and it took 51 days. It was a good surprise.


Was the seller paying closing or MF fees for 20?


----------



## Disneynana44

MF


----------



## Peach026

Peach026---$104-$22825-190-OKW(E)-Jun-0/19, 190/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 8/5

Our first resale attempt! We currently own direct at CC but adore OKW. Fingers crossed! The waiting is not fun huh?!


----------



## Mattknite

mattknite---$101.5-$13580-120-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 240/21, 120/22- sent 8/20

First contract!


----------



## poofyo101

Disneynana44 said:


> MF


then that is a really good deal and an even better measure of ROFR. as it would be sub 90 per point on most people calculating it.


----------



## FinnFogg

Updated - Disney exercised ROFR on a (stripped) Vero Beach contract today...

FinnFogg---$52-$8490-175-VB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 175/22- sent 7/10 - taken 8/20


----------



## sethschroeder

Vero being taken is very strange is that price way less than others?


----------



## CastAStone

sethschroeder said:


> Vero being taken is very strange is that price way less than others?


It's a very, very good price, but it's not like a lowest 1% price. I'd bet they ran out of VB contracts to sell and have a buyer.


----------



## PaulW08

Well with one contract already submitted for ROFR, was totally not expecting to purchase another one for a while. Yet here we are:

PaulW08---$100-$17279-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 189/20, 160/21-seller splits MF 20- sent 8/20


----------



## Disneynana44

poofyo101 said:


> then that is a really good deal and an even better measure of ROFR. as it would be sub 90 per point on most people calculating it.


The points were are getting in 20 are actually borrowed from 21 and will expire in Jan, so that’s why we aren’t paying maintenance fees for 20. We will only get 7 points for next year, so the contract is a little stripped. Works ok for us though.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Passed!!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$105-$3419-25-SSR-Jun-0/19, 42/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 7/14, passed 8/20


----------



## lexxus379

Lexxus379---$95-$14930-141-SSR-Jun-282/20, 141/21, 141/22-sent 7/14, taken 8/20


----------



## Mattknite

lexxus379 said:


> Lexxus379---$95-$14930-141-SSR-Jun-282/20, 141/21, 141/22-sent 7/14, taken 8/20


Sorry to hear that. I hope they don't take mine


----------



## Mattknite

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$105-$3419-25-SSR-Jun-0/19, 42/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 7/14, passed 8/20


Congratulations!


----------



## ajw1151

ajw1151---$139-$29370-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 109/20, 200/21- sent 8/11


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

I can't wait to get back in the action in the next few days here! Addonitis reared its ugly head after I was depressed over coming home last month, and we just agreed on a deal for a new contract! I could have just waited until it was sent, but I was too excited and there are very few people in my life who share my excitement over spending thousands of dollars on DVC lol! You'll hear more from me in the next few days!


----------



## jlnten17

lexxus379 said:


> Lexxus379---$95-$14930-141-SSR-Jun-282/20, 141/21, 141/22-sent 7/14, taken 8/20


 Sorry!  I have a very similar contract pending but at $98 pp sent 7/21.  I am starting to get worried.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Vero Beach?!  Wow!  When's the last time Disney took one of those?


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

chicagoshannon said:


> Vero Beach?!  Wow!  When's the last time Disney took one of those?



Yes--good question!

Edited to add: 

Found it....  2017 according to our ROFR lists

jgarrity1---$50-$3106-50-VB-June-8/17, 50/18, 50/19- sent 8/18, taken 9/16


----------



## ajw1151

EE_Mom said:


> EE_Mom---$147-$27670-175-PVB-Dec-0/18, 106/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 8/19
> 
> We bought 185 direct at RR last year and this is our first resale purchase.  Crossing our fingers!



I submitted mine about a week before you for 200 points at PVB for $139 a point, with about the same points left for each year. If mine goes through, you should be good.


----------



## poofyo101

Disneynana44 said:


> The points were are getting in 20 are actually borrowed from 21 and will expire in Jan, so that’s why we aren’t paying maintenance fees for 20. We will only get 7 points for next year, so the contract is a little stripped. Works ok for us though.


Oh I see it now. Still good measure for ROFR on AKL


----------



## andyman8

andyman8---$162-$16840 -100-VGF-Sept-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/20


----------



## mmkmkmmf

mmkmkmmf---$130-$42014-300-BLT-Mar-129/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/3
Newbie- quick quiz question-if anyone knows
There are other payments to seller other than the points purchased, in my case it would be reimbursing them for this year maintenance fees.
When considering ROFR will they subdivide this and add it on- to the contract's stated PPP?
Thx


----------



## Liquidice

mmkmkmmf said:


> Newbie- quick quiz question-if anyone knows
> There are other payments to seller other than the points purchased, in my case it would be reimbursing them for this year maintenance fees.
> When considering ROFR will they subdivide this and add it on- to the contract's stated PPP?
> Thx



On the contract it is not added into the stated PPP.  At least on my contract it was not - it was a separate addendum to say I'd pay the MF.

You may want to do that to evaluate what you are paying.  I'm sure Disney will consider this amongst other things like are there current UY points, etc when deciding on ROFR.


----------



## CastAStone

mmkmkmmf said:


> Newbie- quick quiz question-if anyone knows
> There are other payments to seller other than the points purchased, in my case it would be reimbursing them for this year maintenance fees.
> When considering ROFR will they subdivide this and add it on- to the contract's stated PPP?
> Thx


Disney will consider the exact terms of the agreement. So if you are paying 2020 MFs and they take the contract then they will have to pay bakc the seller the 2020 MFs. So from the standpoint of how will they consider it financially, yes, they will take that into account.


----------



## Sandisw

mmkmkmmf said:


> Newbie- quick quiz question-if anyone knows
> There are other payments to seller other than the points purchased, in my case it would be reimbursing them for this year maintenance fees.
> When considering ROFR will they subdivide this and add it on- to the contract's stated PPP?
> Thx



No, it is no,  It is something decided between Buyer and seller as part of the deal.

So, you would base your offer on price per point, MFs and closing costs and then decide what you want to pay for each.


----------



## davidl81

Lexxus379---$95-$14930-141-SSR-Jun-282/20, 141/21, 141/22-sent 7/14, taken 8/20



jlnten17 said:


> Sorry!  I have a very similar contract pending but at $98 pp sent 7/21.  I am starting to get worried.



I will also note that this is the first of the recent SSR contracts that I have seen bough back under 200 points.  I also have a 175 point contract almost as fully loaded as this contract at $99 a point and my biggest hope was that Disney was only going after bigger contracts and letting sub 200 point contract pass through.  At least now we know that is not the case.  I feel like its almost time to start looking at alternate contracts for mine that very well may get taken.


----------



## mmkmkmmf

CastAStone said:


> Disney will consider the exact terms of the agreement. So if you are paying 2020 MFs and they take the contract then they will have to pay bakc the seller the 2020 MFs. So from the standpoint of how will they consider it financially, yes, they will take that into account.


Thank you for the prompt reply..


----------



## Apeters430

davidl81 said:


> Lexxus379---$95-$14930-141-SSR-Jun-282/20, 141/21, 141/22-sent 7/14, taken 8/20
> 
> 
> 
> I will also note that this is the first of the recent SSR contracts that I have seen bough back under 200 points.  I also have a 175 point contract almost as fully loaded as this contract at $99 a point and my biggest hope was that Disney was only going after bigger contracts and letting sub 200 point contract pass through.  At least now we know that is not the case.  I feel like its almost time to start looking at alternate contracts for mine that very well may get taken.


I have 100pt fully loaded at SSR for $102 that Im waiting on. sent 7/30 and Im anxious to see if they will take it


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Apeters430 said:


> I have 100pt fully loaded at SSR for $102 that Im waiting on. sent 7/30 and Im anxious to see if they will take it


I don’t know what the Mendoza line. Mine passed at $105. Going through the threads I haven’t seen any taken recently >$100 recently


----------



## Cony

I'm guessing it's more of the timing right now that they need points to sell... Lower priced contracts were passing in July, while I didn't think mine was that good of a deal for SSR and still got taken.


----------



## berti13

I was also hopeful  that smaller contracts would pass,.  But now I have a feeling my 150pt SSR at $91 will be taken.  Sent 7/14 so i might hear today or tomorrow.


----------



## poofyo101

davidl81 said:


> Lexxus379---$95-$14930-141-SSR-Jun-282/20, 141/21, 141/22-sent 7/14, taken 8/20
> 
> 
> 
> I will also note that this is the first of the recent SSR contracts that I have seen bough back under 200 points.  I also have a 175 point contract almost as fully loaded as this contract at $99 a point and my biggest hope was that Disney was only going after bigger contracts and letting sub 200 point contract pass through.  At least now we know that is not the case.  I feel like its almost time to start looking at alternate contracts for mine that very well may get taken.


Historically the larger the contract the less of a chance Disney had of taking it through the ROFR records.


----------



## mmkmkmmf

poofyo101 said:


> Historically the larger the contract the less of a chance Disney had of taking it through the ROFR records.


That is interesting- From that I infer that Disney must maintain a contract intact- vs- emptying all exercised ROFR points into a pool for each designated resort.


----------



## Madmavis

Does anyone know what the dues are for Vero? I’m considering a small add on contract. I really wanted an on property add on but I can get more points at a lower price point so I’m considering it. Thoughts?


----------



## Liquidice

The number of contracts being taken today is terrifying me!  Wondering if not hearing back today is better to avoid Disney's shopping spree.  But then I start to wonder if the reason I haven't heard back yet is because they are contemplating buying my contract!  I need to stop worrying so much about this


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Madmavis said:


> Does anyone know what the dues are for Vero? I’m considering a small add on contract. I really wanted an on property add on but I can get more points at a lower price point so I’m considering it. Thoughts?



Vero Beach dues are high, over $10 a point, which is the highest in the DVC inventory by a pretty good margin. Hilton Head may be a better option if you want to buy cheap points. Dues at HHI are still high, but a dollar less. VB is $10.13, HHI is $9.10.


----------



## PaulW08

Madmavis said:


> Does anyone know what the dues are for Vero? I’m considering a small add on contract. I really wanted an on property add on but I can get more points at a lower price point so I’m considering it. Thoughts?



$10.13 a point. 

When considering Vero you want to factor in the dues for sure. If you are planning to use the points for cheap upfront cost points to use elsewhere, it can end up costing more in the long run if you end up keeping the contract until expiration.


----------



## Naglejen

Liquidice said:


> The number of contracts being taken today is terrifying me!  Wondering if not hearing back today is better to avoid Disney's shopping spree.  But then I start to wonder if the reason I haven't heard back yet is because they are contemplating buying my contract!  I need to stop worrying so much about this


It seems like a Th/Fri thing since they started buying things back. Mon thru Weds I was checking my email with hope, but today and tomorrow I’m gonna be concerned if my broker emails. I’m one day behind you...hope we both get some good news soon!


----------



## Madmavis

TTA Rider Matt said:


> Vero Beach dues are high, over $10 a point, which is the highest in the DVC inventory by a pretty good margin. Hilton Head may be a better option if you want to buy cheap points. Dues at HHI are still high, but a dollar less. VB is $10.13, HHI is $9.10.





PaulW08 said:


> $10.13 a point.
> 
> When considering Vero you want to factor in the dues for sure. If you are planning to use the points for cheap upfront cost points to use elsewhere, it can end up costing more in the long run if you end up keeping the contract until expiration.


Thank you both. That makes up my mind. That’s too high. I’ll hold out longer. Addonitis is a tough drug to walk away from.


----------



## CastAStone

mmkmkmmf said:


> That is interesting- From that I infer that Disney must maintain a contract intact- vs- emptying all exercised ROFR points into a pool for each designated resort.


They can split up larger contracts if they want. It wouldn't surprise me if they make it a point to ROFR "units" within resorts that they already have some inventory of, because then they can combine those contracts and re-subdivide them as they please. I have no evidence of this, but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## mmkmkmmf

CastAStone said:


> They can split up larger contracts if they want. It wouldn't surprise me if they make it a point to ROFR "units" within resorts that they already have some inventory of, because then they can combine those contracts and re-subdivide them as they please. I have no evidence of this, but it wouldn't surprise me.


It would be smarter on their part to have a pool and subdivide as needed. Reading tea leaves a tricky business. lol


----------



## ScubaCat

Lovinallthingsdisney said:


> Apparently, all I had to do was complain today about my impatience in order to get ROFR waived!
> 
> Lovinallthingsdisney—$110–$23,024–200–BWV-Dec-94/19, 203/20, 200/21.
> Seller pays 3/4 MF’ 20. Sent 7/13, passed 8/19





Pixie Dust Believer said:


> PixieDustBeliever---$110-$11000-100-AKV-Sept-0/19, 25/20, 93/21, 100/22- sent 7/14 passed 8/18





mmkmkmmf said:


> M- $130-$39,000-300-BLV-March-429/20, 300/21 sent 8/1
> Newbie- quick quiz question-if anyone knows
> There are other payments to seller other than the points purchased, in my case it would be reimbursing them for this year maintenance fees.
> When considering ROFR will they subdivide this and add it on- to the contract's stated PPP?
> Thx


Please reformat your string with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list!  Thanks 

All, please remember to use the magic link in the first post in this thread.  Formatting by hand can be fun - similar to a swift kick to your favorite body part - but often leads to a bad string that can't be posted.  Save yourself the hassle... use the link!


----------



## berti13

Boooooooo!  Was really hoping to be a first time DVC owner.  Time to start looking again.  

berti13---$91-$15237-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/14, taken 8/20


----------



## mmkmkmmf

ScubaCat said:


> Please reformat your string with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list!  Thanks
> 
> All, please remember to use the magic link in the first post in this thread.  Formatting by hand can be fun - similar to a swift kick to your favorite body part - but often leads to a bad string that can't be posted.  Save yourself the hassle... use the link!


Edited original post using magic link:


----------



## PaulW08

Man, SSR is getting bought back in full force.


----------



## lexxus379

Mattknite said:


> Sorry to hear that. I hope they don't take mine


Good luck!


----------



## lexxus379

berti13 said:


> Boooooooo!  Was really hoping to be a first time DVC owner.  Time to start looking again.
> 
> berti13---$91-$15237-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/14, taken 8/20


I feel your pain. Sorry!


----------



## lexxus379

jlnten17 said:


> Sorry!  I have a very similar contract pending but at $98 pp sent 7/21.  I am starting to get worried.


Good luck!  I thought ours was a decent price but nothing great


----------



## jomik1

berti13 said:


> Boooooooo!  Was really hoping to be a first time DVC owner.  Time to start looking again.
> 
> berti13---$91-$15237-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/14, taken 8/20


This is making me so nervous!! We submitted an SSR contract on 7/16.  400 pts at $88/point 0/20, 281/21, 400/22.  I'm really starting to lose hope.


----------



## Brianstl

chicagoshannon said:


> Vero Beach?!  Wow!  When's the last time Disney took one of those?


Back in November they took a 150 point Vero that sold at $55 per point.


----------



## lea2124

jomik1 said:


> This is making me so nervous!! We submitted an SSR contract on 7/16.  400 pts at $88/point 0/20, 281/21, 400/22.  I'm really starting to lose hope.


This is ours. not holding out much hope!
lea2124---$84-$32525-360-SSR-Apr-0/19, 209/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21


----------



## jomik1

lea2124 said:


> This is ours. not holding out much hope!
> lea2124---$84-$32525-360-SSR-Apr-0/19, 209/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21


Wow, really similar to what I'm waiting on.  We can wait on pins and needles together.  I think it's time to start saying my Our Father's and Hail Mary's.  I'll pray for both of us!!


----------



## Drewferin

I'm guessing that since Disney is increasing the blue card benefit amount to 125 they are loading up on some contracts to resale.


----------



## Lovinallthingsdisney

Lovinallthingsdisney said:


> Apparently, all I had to do was complain today about my impatience in order to get ROFR waived!
> 
> Lovinallthingsdisney—$110–$23,024–200–BWV-Dec-94/19, 203/20, 200/21.
> Seller pays 3/4 MF’ 20. Sent 7/13, passed 8/19
> [/
> Revised for format:
> 
> Lovinallthingsdisney---$110-$23024-200-BWV-Dec-94/19, 203/20, 200/21- sent 7/13, passed 8/19


----------



## bensation

Ouch, I was caught in the wave of ROFR today 

Bensation-$150-$15,640-100-VGF-Aug-0/19,0/20,100/21-sent 7/14, taken 8/20


----------



## Royal Consort

bensation said:


> Ouch, I was caught in the wave of ROFR today
> 
> Bensation-$150-$15,640-100-VGF-Aug-0/19,0/20,100/21-sent 7/14, taken 8/20



As someone that just added on at VGF, that would hurt.


----------



## bensation

Back to the drawing board. I have 100 points Riviera so was hoping to get VGF to be close to Magic kingdom.


----------



## poofyo101

Also keep in mind ssr hadn’t been bought back for a few months prior to covid and vgf was also a rare buy back for several months so they could just be looking to fill those up.


----------



## bobbiwoz

bensation said:


> Ouch, I was caught in the wave of ROFR today
> 
> Bensation-$150-$15,640-100-VGF-Aug-0/19,0/20,100/21-sent 7/14, taken 8/20


Sorry that happened.


----------



## CastAStone

The size of the gap at this point between what they buy and sell VGF for certainly has made it much more attractive. VGC they barely make anything reselling, especially if they have to add points back into it. But the gap here is around $100 now, and a similar margin % to ROFRing OKW and AKV, The two they were buying in spades this winter.


----------



## CherryDB

Question: when Disney buys back these contracts, they are allowed to break up the points? Say they have 3 ppl on waitlist for 100 points at SSR and they buy back a single 300 point contract, they can resell that to those 3 ppl or they have to match it with a buyer looking for a 300 pt contract?


----------



## HMfan82

bensation said:


> Ouch, I was caught in the wave of ROFR today
> 
> Bensation-$150-$15,640-100-VGF-Aug-0/19,0/20,100/21-sent 7/14, taken 8/20



I’m stunned that got taken because my 100 VGF passed the other day for $156pp.


----------



## Sandisw

CherryDB said:


> Question: when Disney buys back these contracts, they are allowed to break up the points? Say they have 3 ppl on waitlist for 100 points at SSR and they buy back a single 300 point contract, they can resell that to those 3 ppl or they have to match it with a buyer looking for a 300 pt contract?



Yes, they can repackage them any way they want.


----------



## CherryDB

Sandisw said:


> Yes, they can repackage them any way they want.


Thank you! So they can really just accumulate the points then. Making me nervous now, I have a BLT one that is about to go through ROFR.


----------



## poofyo101

HMfan82 said:


> I’m stunned that got taken because my 100 VGF passed the other day for $156pp.


Mine got through at 145 with seller paying dues and closing cost prior to covid.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

Liquidice said:


> Which broker did you use? I used Fidelity Resales.  A little worried now seeing the Closing thread because I let them choose the title company, and they used First American who sometimes seem a little bit slow to send the closing paperwork.
> 
> I contacted Fidelity yesterday and they said to expect to wait another week to hear back.  But they did respond which was good - I've found sometimes when I email my agent they are very slow to respond.


I used fidelity and my broker was great she called me with updates. So much better than my last couple experiences with other companies.


----------



## Zimwicket

Disneynana44 said:


> Our AKV passed ROFR today, we have been waiting since June!
> Disneynana44---$96-$14971-150-AKV-Feb-0/19, 143/20, 7/21- sent 6/29, passed 8/19


 
This definitely gives me hope for mine passing at $104!


----------



## Cyberc1978

poofyo101 said:


> Mine got through at 145 with seller paying dues and closing cost prior to covid.


Mine too, I guess we both bought at the right time, when DVC' ROFR guards was down, now I get the feeling they are sort of hoarding points.


----------



## poofyo101

Cyberc1978 said:


> Mine too, I guess we both bought at the right time, when DVC' ROFR guards was down, now I get the feeling they are sort of hoarding points.


I think possibly just targeting the ones that they werent buying back for a few months prior to covid maybe due to low stock?
SSR
VGF
and of course OKW they will continue to buy with the 2042 2057 issue.

The AK making it through for sub 90 is pretty impressive as disney was buying them pretty steadily at sub 100 prior to covid.


----------



## DaveNan

Sandisw said:


> Yes, they can repackage them any way they want.


Not only can they split the points into smaller contracts, they can also switch UY independently with those smaller contracts.  They always had the right/ability to divide contracts.  It wasn't until the last 2 years they got the right/ability to switch UY.  I am not sure if it was a POS/contractual update or an IT/information management upgrade, but about 2 years ago they announced they had the right/ability to switch UY on resold points at sold out resorts.  Both of these abilities are limited to Disney, owners/members can't do either of these.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

DaveNan said:


> Not only can they split the points into smaller contracts, they can also switch UY independently with those smaller contracts.  They always had the right/ability to divide contracts.  It wasn't until the last 2 years they got the right/ability to switch UY.  I am not sure if it was a POS/contractual update or an IT/information management upgrade, but about 2 years ago they announced they had the right/ability to switch UY on resold points at sold out resorts.  Both of these abilities are limited to Disney, owners/members can't do either of these.



Great point about use year! For DVD, I think it’s all about total contract value and waitlist demand. Looking at the threads, it’s rare (but can happen) for them to buy a sub 100 point contract. Because they can divide contracts and modify use years it appears they target larger contracts (usually have a lower price per point). Also as buyer if there are closing costs, I assume it makes sense for them to pay once vs multiple on smaller contracts). None of us really know what the actual threshold or trigger for buyback is but this thread is a great way to get an idea of what passes and what doesn’t. Thanks to all of you! Definitely helped me.

On another note, I really wonder if waitlists are growing and DVD is pivoting it’s approach. For them, it’s always made more sense for them to sell “new” properties because the margins are higher. With reflections likely on the shelf, I really wonder if we will continue to see a spike in contracts not passing ROFR. On the DVC website, they have a new “add on” tool for sold out resorts. It’s the first time I’ve seen something like this front and center. Although the margins are lower on exercised ROFR vs new resorts like Riviera, those add on requests have to be profitable and a revenue generator for them otherwise they wouldn’t advertise it. I know they are still selling Riviera but with no new resort after that maybe they are trying something new?


----------



## Spinster Travel

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> On another note, I really wonder if waitlists are growing and DVD is pivoting it’s approach. For them, it’s always made more sense for them to sell “new” properties because the margins are higher. With reflections likely on the shelf, I really wonder if we will continue to see a spike in contracts not passing ROFR. On the DVC website, they have a new “add on” tool for sold out resorts. It’s the first time I’ve seen something like this front and center. Although the margins are lower on exercised ROFR vs new resorts like Riviera, those add on requests have to be profitable and a revenue generator for them otherwise they wouldn’t advertise it. I know they are still selling Riviera but with no new resort after that maybe they are trying something new?


I'm not sure about the waitlists for sold out resorts, but when I spoke to a sales Guide a few weeks back, she said she had "inventory on hand" for the sold-out resorts in which I was inquiring (Boulder Ridge, Polynesian, Animal Kingdom, SSR and OKW).  I think they are having to adjust the sales tactic....while many Direct buyers may not know the options they really have, I think they are struggling to sell the "current 3" to educated buyers like those on these boards.  I'd gladly buy at Copper Creek if the price per point was not skyrocketed.  Same thing with the Poly - I'm not going to pay $245/point Direct, but if it was in line with what they are asking for RR or Aulani, I'd buy Direct today.  I think it's simple for Disney - make the price per point for sold out resorts a tad more reasonable and in turn you'll see buyers find Direct far more appealing.


----------



## davidl81

Spinster Travel said:


> I'm not sure about the waitlists for sold out resorts, but when I spoke to a sales Guide a few weeks back, she said she had "inventory on hand" for the sold-out resorts in which I was inquiring (Boulder Ridge, Polynesian, Animal Kingdom, SSR and OKW).  I think they are having to adjust the sales tactic....while many Direct buyers may not know the options they really have, I think they are struggling to sell the "current 3" to educated buyers like those on these boards.  I'd gladly buy at Copper Creek if the price per point was not skyrocketed.  Same thing with the Poly - I'm not going to pay $245/point Direct, but if it was in line with what they are asking for RR or Aulani, I'd buy Direct today.  I think it's simple for Disney - make the price per point for sold out resorts a tad more reasonable and in turn you'll see buyers find Direct far more appealing.


I think that is a great point!  If I could buy Poly or BLT direct at $160 a point (RIV cost at the point amount I am looking at) I would buy that in a heartbeat.  But there is no way I could ever justify $245 a point unless it was a super small 25 point type of contract that total cost is not a huge factor.

My guess though is the cost for Disney to acquire those points is much higher (ie SSR ROFR @95 or BLT ROFR @150) so that is why there is the big delta in direct pricing for the two.  I also think they know there will be very few buyers at $245 so its why those contracts are not taken very often.  SSR on the other hand if you buy say 200 points is $154 a point direct.  While that is a jump over resale, it is not an unreasonable price like $245 is.  And if Disney keeps ROFR SSR under $100 then you really have to consider direct to an extent for SSR (just from a time frame stand point etc).  

My current resale is in ROFR now and I am at day 31.  I am hoping to hear something today, but if they take it I am honestly considering just buying direct at SSR or maybe buying a Poly resale contract.  We shall see.


----------



## jbreen2010

Spinster Travel said:


> I'm not sure about the waitlists for sold out resorts, but when I spoke to a sales Guide a few weeks back, she said she had "inventory on hand" for the sold-out resorts in which I was inquiring (Boulder Ridge, Polynesian, Animal Kingdom, SSR and OKW).  I think they are having to adjust the sales tactic....while many Direct buyers may not know the options they really have, I think they are struggling to sell the "current 3" to educated buyers like those on these boards.  I'd gladly buy at Copper Creek if the price per point was not skyrocketed.  Same thing with the Poly - I'm not going to pay $245/point Direct, but if it was in line with what they are asking for RR or Aulani, I'd buy Direct today.  I think it's simple for Disney - make the price per point for sold out resorts a tad more reasonable and in turn you'll see buyers find Direct far more appealing.




I completely agree with this.  We are not DVC owners yet and would like to be, but at over $200 a point for Copper Creek, we decided to play the resale game.  When we found out about the resale market, to us it was more beneficial to buy resale.


----------



## ScubaCat

poofyo101 said:


> I think possibly just targeting the ones that they werent buying back for a few months prior to covid maybe due to low stock?
> SSR
> VGF
> and of course OKW they will continue to buy with the 2042 2057 issue.


They now have an add-on request tool form linked right on the main DVC site where you can request points at any resort. I'm sure these requests are used to determine where and how many points to buy back. 

In the past, they exclusively focused on the new "live" properties and didn't even like to discuss the option to buy at older resorts.  In current circumstances - with fewer potential buyers, upcoming foreclosures, and Reflections cancelled - they'll take any sales they can get.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

I'm getting a little anxious about mine now. We just signed the contract yesterday, still waiting for it to be sent. It's 50 @ BWV at $140. I have seen BWV 50 pointers pass on here as low as $125, so I feel pretty good about it, but now I'm getting worried that Disney is being more aggressive. Seems like it's a lot of SSR that is getting bought back. Looks like I'll be waiting this one out with a lot more worry than when I bought PVB earlier this year. Speaking of PVB, if there is a time for Disney to start buying these back, I would think it's now, while they are selling it direct at $245, and people are getting PVB contracts in the 130/140 range...


----------



## Lorana

Spinster Travel said:


> I'm not sure about the waitlists for sold out resorts, but when I spoke to a sales Guide a few weeks back, she said she had "inventory on hand" for the sold-out resorts in which I was inquiring (Boulder Ridge, Polynesian, Animal Kingdom, SSR and OKW).  I think they are having to adjust the sales tactic....while many Direct buyers may not know the options they really have, I think they are struggling to sell the "current 3" to educated buyers like those on these boards.  I'd gladly buy at Copper Creek if the price per point was not skyrocketed.  Same thing with the Poly - I'm not going to pay $245/point Direct, but if it was in line with what they are asking for RR or Aulani, I'd buy Direct today.  I think it's simple for Disney - make the price per point for sold out resorts a tad more reasonable and in turn you'll see buyers find Direct far more appealing.





jbreen2010 said:


> I completely agree with this.  We are not DVC owners yet and would like to be, but at over $200 a point for Copper Creek, we decided to play the resale game.  When we found out about the resale market, to us it was more beneficial to buy resale.


The current incentives certainly made CCV a little more reasonable, but it also made me realize how much more I'd be saving if I wanted to buy Riviera.  As much as I think it's beautiful, and I do personally like the location via the Skyliner access, I just can't get over the point chart or the current dues, and also the resale restriction - because in 2070, I'll be in my mid-90s and my husband in his early-100s.  It's highly unlikely we'll be alive, let alone going to Disney, and so if our children don't want our contracts, it means we're selling, and I'm concerned about the retail value of Riv with the restrictions in place.

That said, I think there are also plenty of existing owners who want to add on a little more, but small point contracts are just not appearing and/or are hugely expensive and/or not in their UY.

I, for example, wanted to add on a small amount (30 points) onto AKL, but small contracts are few and far between -- and the ones that are showing up, are asking for so much that it just made more sense for me to go direct.  I get the points I want, in the UY I want, and the price differential isn't that much when you're looking at small contracts.  AND those are Direct Points, so I can use them at Riviera and future resorts.  And I have a Sep UY, so adding on now gave me 2019 points I could bank immediately into 2020.

Another benefit?  I called to add on.  Less than 2 hours later, the contract AND points were in my account.  Meanwhile the resale contracts that I bought in May, passed ROFR in June, closed in July?  Still waiting for it to even appear in my account, let alone have the points.


----------



## twilightzone81

Am I right in thinking we don't usually hear anything ROFR-wise on Fridays?


----------



## jbreen2010

twilightzone81 said:


> Am I right in thinking we don't usually hear anything ROFR-wise on Fridays?




When the contract I was trying to buy got ROFR'd a few weeks ago, I heard back on a friday.  

I honestly think Disney just hasn't bought much back over the past quarter and had to buy a handful of contracts to 1) meet demands of them selling rooms for cash at DVC properties during the shut down and 2) having some inventory of points to sell as add on contracts.

They can't keep buying back forever....from a cash flow standpoint, not sure they would plan to keep buying back.


----------



## CastAStone

twilightzone81 said:


> Am I right in thinking we don't usually hear anything ROFR-wise on Fridays?


When they took all those contracts two weeks ago I think that was on a Friday.


----------



## twilightzone81

Thank you. Patience is not one of my greatest virtues....


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

TTA Rider Matt said:


> Speaking of PVB, if there is a time for Disney to start buying these back, I would think it's now, while they are selling it direct at $245, and people are getting PVB contracts in the 130/140 range...



Shhhhhh---trying to sneak a Poly by....don't give them any ideas.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

OK, just got word it was sent. May the next 35-40 days go by very quickly!

TTA Rider Matt---$140-$7368-50-BWV-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 8/21


----------



## Naglejen

TTA Rider Matt said:


> Speaking of PVB, if there is a time for Disney to start buying these back, I would think it's now, while they are selling it direct at $245, and people are getting PVB contracts in the 130/140 range...



SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Shhhhhh---trying to sneak a Poly by....don't give them any ideas.



Haha, sorry, I hope it works out for you!


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Naglejen said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


If these Poly contracts start getting taken, I might have to leave the country!


----------



## lea2124

davidl81 said:


> I think that is a great point!  If I could buy Poly or BLT direct at $160 a point (RIV cost at the point amount I am looking at) I would buy that in a heartbeat.  But there is no way I could ever justify $245 a point unless it was a super small 25 point type of contract that total cost is not a huge factor.
> 
> My guess though is the cost for Disney to acquire those points is much higher (ie SSR ROFR @95 or BLT ROFR @150) so that is why there is the big delta in direct pricing for the two.  I also think they know there will be very few buyers at $245 so its why those contracts are not taken very often.  SSR on the other hand if you buy say 200 points is $154 a point direct.  While that is a jump over resale, it is not an unreasonable price like $245 is.  And if Disney keeps ROFR SSR under $100 then you really have to consider direct to an extent for SSR (just from a time frame stand point etc).
> 
> My current resale is in ROFR now and I am at day 31.  I am hoping to hear something today, but if they take it I am honestly considering just buying direct at SSR or maybe buying a Poly resale contract.  We shall see.


SSR is not $156 direct unfortunately. It's $165. They had SSR points available on Tuesday when we rang them. They also had BLT and AKL available.


----------



## Lorana

lea2124 said:


> SSR is not $156 direct unfortunately. It's $165. They had SSR points available on Tuesday when we rang them. They also had BLT and AKL available.


DVC is offering incentives on SSR.  If you bought 200 points before 9/16, you'd get $11 off per point, bringing it to $154.


----------



## lea2124

Lorana said:


> DVC is offering incentives on SSR.  If you bought 200 points before 9/16, you'd get $11 off per point, bringing it to $154.



Oh yes, sorry just seen it. Apologies


----------



## Cyberc1978

DaveNan said:


> Not only can they split the points into smaller contracts, they can also switch UY independently with those smaller contracts.  They always had the right/ability to divide contracts.  It wasn't until the last 2 years they got the right/ability to switch UY.  I am not sure if it was a POS/contractual update or an IT/information management upgrade, but about 2 years ago they announced they had the right/ability to switch UY on resold points at sold out resorts.  Both of these abilities are limited to Disney, owners/members can't do either of these.


My understanding is that they can change the UY of the points in any contract but they can’t change the UY of the contract it self.


----------



## JETSDAD

Cyberc1978 said:


> My understanding is that they can change the UY of the points in any contract but they can’t change the UY of the contract it self.


What's the difference?  They would just call it a new contract with the same points in the new UY. They can change the UY associated with points within a Unit and have a Unit with various UY's in it. 

https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...ey-greater-flexibility-in-assigning-use-years


----------



## Kickstart

davidl81 said:


> ...
> My current resale is in ROFR now and I am at day 31.  I am hoping to hear something today, but if they take it I am honestly considering just buying direct at SSR or maybe buying a Poly resale contract.  We shall see.



I'm in a similar boat: 22 days into ROFR with a BLT contract.... but if they take it, I've decided I would just look for a deal on another resale contract.  

While I'm hoping the economy is going to bounce back, I feel there are a lot of clouds on the near-term horizon which could affect employment rate and the stock market (the latter at which could be considered in bubble territory right now).  As people's attentions turn to back-to-school, and the high unemployment rate starts to "trickle up"... and the psychological affect of annual MF dues kick in (at least from what I heard on these boards)... I feel I'm better offer waiting for a good resale deal right now.

Now, if I'm wrong, and things do bounce back... and DVC doesn't extend their incentives... then I may miss out.


----------



## Ruttangel

Kickstart said:


> I'm in a similar boat: 22 days into ROFR with a BLT contract.... but if they take it, I've decided I would just look for a deal on another resale contract.
> 
> While I'm hoping the economy is going to bounce back, I feel there are a lot of clouds on the near-term horizon which could affect employment rate and the stock market (the latter at which could be considered in bubble territory right now).  As people's attentions turn to back-to-school, and the high unemployment rate starts to "trickle up"... and the psychological affect of annual MF dues kick in (at least from what I heard on these boards)... I feel I'm better offer waiting for a good resale deal right now.
> 
> Now, if I'm wrong, and things do bounce back... and DVC doesn't extend their incentives... then I may miss out.


Day 32 for me and starting to look at emails a bit closer now.
I really hope you get through this, you got a great deal


----------



## Liquidice

Seems like no contracts have passed or been taken today - maybe that means Disney's shopping spree is over for now 

Hoping Monday is finally the day for me!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Liquidice said:


> Seems like no contracts have passed or been taken today - maybe that means Disney's shopping spree is over for now
> 
> Hoping Monday is finally the day for me!


 Good luck! Hope you hear soon


----------



## Markar03

Our first offer on a DVC property.  Here’s hoping for success while waiting on ROFR.

Markar03---$99-$25505-250-SSR-Feb-70/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 8/17/2020


----------



## Cyberc1978

JETSDAD said:


> What's the difference?  They would just call it a new contract with the same points in the new UY. They can change the UY associated with points within a Unit and have a Unit with various UY's in it.
> 
> https://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-p...ey-greater-flexibility-in-assigning-use-years


I understood it as they could take points from one contract and put them into another and along the way change the UY of the points. Now I see they can change the UY of both contract and points.


----------



## Cyberc1978

I just sold my BLT contract and it went to ROFR when the rescission period have past I’ll post the details.

as I’m international I’m curious to see if the contract gets taken or not. It probably won’t.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Lorana said:


> Wait, what? WHERE???
> 
> ...oh, I found it. OUCH, that price though!





CastAStone said:


> Lol I saw that contract this morning and my eyes bled for an hour! It does come with full set of banked 2019 and 2020 points.



Okay, what was the insane list price of this VGC you both passed on buying?


----------



## Royal Consort

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Okay, what was the insane list price of this VGC you both passed on buying?



242.

It has now been listed at 239 and open to offers. They weren't before.


----------



## CastAStone

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Okay, what was the insane list price of this VGC you both passed on buying?


I wanna say $240? It’s still up, listed at $239 now. Apparently there is a price that’s too high for Grand Californian. 

I’m passing on Grand Californian on anything above $160. I’m guessing I’ll be looking for a few decades


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

$242 is so high!  

And your $160 goal is.... rather ambitious. May the force be with you.


----------



## Lorana

Where'sPiglet? said:


> $242 is so high!
> 
> And your $160 goal is.... rather ambitious. May the force be with you.


They relisted at $239 so I thought maybe they’d be willing to negotiate. Nope. Which honestly is good for me. This really would’ve been an impulse/emotional buy because I *want* to own at GCV, but I really only need a small number of points. But I should not be spending that money now!  So I’ll just trust that the pixie dust’ll come through for me when we do go to DL that I can snag GCV reservations at the 7 month mark.


----------



## coolingjupiter

coolingjupiter---$130-$30095-225-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 8/11

Been researching for a year and finally took the plunge...like everyone else, I’m worried they will buy it back but I’m pretending since there are no points available until August of 2021, they will be less likely to snatch it up.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## utex99

utex99---$100-$16650-150-SSR-Dec-0/19, 300/20, 150/21- sent 8/8

Recently bought direct at BLT and AKL for blue card benefits.  Fingers crossed this makes it through.


----------



## Royal Consort

Lorana said:


> They relisted at $239 so I thought maybe they’d be willing to negotiate. Nope. Which honestly is good for me. This really would’ve been an impulse/emotional buy because I *want* to own at GCV, but I really only need a small number of points. But I should not be spending that money now!  So I’ll just trust that the pixie dust’ll come through for me when we do go to DL that I can snag GCV reservations at the 7 month mark.



Wait, so they removed 'only full price offer' stipulation, you made an offer and they won't negotiate?


----------



## Lorana

Royal Consort said:


> Wait, so they removed 'only full price offer' stipulation, you made an offer and they won't negotiate?


Well, I'm sure from their perspective they were willing to negotiate, but they wouldn't drop below $237, nor consider covering 2020 dues.  

Given that this really is an emotional buy for me, because I live on the East Coast and thus am not a regular DLer (and am no longer needing to travel to CA all the time for work), this is a "I really want to own GCV to say I own GCV and to be able to book at 11-months when we go every 2-3 years" and not, say, like WDW, where I want to go 2-3 times a year, including Fall Frenzy, and thus "need" to own at the resorts I want.  So I'm just not willing to pay that kind of money, even though the dues are nice and I would probably have no problem renting them if I needed to.  

If they had been willing to come down into the $220s, I may have gone for it.  And I recognize that $17 per point is "only" $1700 and that a 100-point loaded Sep UY for GCV is a bit of a unicorn, but then I thought of that it's $23,700 + dues + closing and sanity regained control of my thinking.  Because as much as I keep hoping things will return to normal in 1-2 years, I am actually expecting us to go into a long recession, if not depression, and thus I should not spend that money and likely won't get to Disney as often as I'd like.  If this were my first contract, or I lived near DL, I might have a different perspective, but given I'm an existing owner with plenty of points, I decided not to let emotion win right now.  Even if buying resale DVC contracts seems to be my replacement for actually getting to spend time with the mouse right now, lol.


----------



## Royal Consort

Lorana said:


> Well, I'm sure from their perspective they were willing to negotiate, but they wouldn't drop below $237, nor consider covering 2020 dues.
> 
> Given that this really is an emotional buy for me, because I live on the East Coast and thus am not a regular DLer (and am no longer needing to travel to CA all the time for work), this is a "I really want to own GCV to say I own GCV and to be able to book at 11-months when we go every 2-3 years" and not, say, like WDW, where I want to go 2-3 times a year, including Fall Frenzy, and thus "need" to own at the resorts I want.  So I'm just not willing to pay that kind of money, even though the dues are nice and I would probably have no problem renting them if I needed to.
> 
> If they had been willing to come down into the $220s, I may have gone for it.  And I recognize that $17 per point is "only" $1700 and that a 100-point loaded Sep UY for GCV is a bit of a unicorn, but then I thought of that it's $23,700 + dues + closing and sanity regained control of my thinking.  Because as much as I keep hoping things will return to normal in 1-2 years, I am actually expecting us to go into a long recession, if not depression, and thus I should not spend that money and likely won't get to Disney as often as I'd like.  If this were my first contract, or I lived near DL, I might have a different perspective, but given I'm an existing owner with plenty of points, I decided not to let emotion win right now.  Even if buying resale DVC contracts seems to be my replacement for actually getting to spend time with the mouse right now, lol.



You're right, its very expensive. More than my 50 point and I thought that was high at 230! I know you don't have a great interest in DLH but it might suit your needs as its going to take several years to be built and would give you that access at 11 months. Granted, it wont match your Dominick collection but still. Otherwise it might be worth just paying cash for rooms at GCH when you go if it's every three years.


----------



## poofyo101

Lorana said:


> Well, I'm sure from their perspective they were willing to negotiate, but they wouldn't drop below $237, nor consider covering 2020 dues.
> 
> Given that this really is an emotional buy for me, because I live on the East Coast and thus am not a regular DLer (and am no longer needing to travel to CA all the time for work), this is a "I really want to own GCV to say I own GCV and to be able to book at 11-months when we go every 2-3 years" and not, say, like WDW, where I want to go 2-3 times a year, including Fall Frenzy, and thus "need" to own at the resorts I want.  So I'm just not willing to pay that kind of money, even though the dues are nice and I would probably have no problem renting them if I needed to.
> 
> If they had been willing to come down into the $220s, I may have gone for it.  And I recognize that $17 per point is "only" $1700 and that a 100-point loaded Sep UY for GCV is a bit of a unicorn, but then I thought of that it's $23,700 + dues + closing and sanity regained control of my thinking.  Because as much as I keep hoping things will return to normal in 1-2 years, I am actually expecting us to go into a long recession, if not depression, and thus I should not spend that money and likely won't get to Disney as often as I'd like.  If this were my first contract, or I lived near DL, I might have a different perspective, but given I'm an existing owner with plenty of points, I decided not to let emotion win right now.  Even if buying resale DVC contracts seems to be my replacement for actually getting to spend time with the mouse right now, lol.


I think that VGC may go down some. Its priced in the stratosphere right now. I had two contracts that I got for 165 that disney bought back. and that was 8 months ago ish?


----------



## Lorana

Royal Consort said:


> You're right, its very expensive. More than my 50 point and I thought that was high at 230! I know you don't have a great interest in DLH but it might suit your needs as its going to take several years to be built and would give you that access at 11 months. Granted, it wont match your Dominick collection but still. Otherwise it might be worth just paying cash for rooms at GCH when you go if it's every three years.


That is currently what we do, and likely will be what we continue to do.  Or we could look at point rentals.  We had really wanted GCV for the extra space and kitchen to reduce meal costs -- but honestly our oldest is in college in 2 years and our youngest in 5 years, and so I suspect our DL trips will be fewer going forward, especially given how long a flight it is.  So I'll just hold out and hopefully someday find a 50-point SEP UY contract like you did!


----------



## Royal Consort

Lorana said:


> I suspect our DL trips will be fewer going forward, especially given how long a flight it is.



He he. It takes us 24 hours to fly to Florida annually. Disneyland is the stop off.


----------



## bluebunny72

bluebunny72---$127-$14000-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 7/20


----------



## tntbrd

poofyo101 said:


> I think that VGC may go down some. Its priced in the stratosphere right now. I had two contracts that I got for 165 that disney bought back. and that was 8 months ago ish?


I agree, I think some of the price is based on the fact it’s the only game in town. Tower gets built and it’s no longer so exclusive. Price will then reflect that.


----------



## andeesings

Spinster Travel said:


> I'm not sure about the waitlists for sold out resorts, but when I spoke to a sales Guide a few weeks back, she said she had "inventory on hand" for the sold-out resorts in which I was inquiring (Boulder Ridge, Polynesian, Animal Kingdom, SSR and OKW).  I think they are having to adjust the sales tactic....while many Direct buyers may not know the options they really have, I think they are struggling to sell the "current 3" to educated buyers like those on these boards.  I'd gladly buy at Copper Creek if the price per point was not skyrocketed.  Same thing with the Poly - I'm not going to pay $245/point Direct, but if it was in line with what they are asking for RR or Aulani, I'd buy Direct today.  I think it's simple for Disney - make the price per point for sold out resorts a tad more reasonable and in turn you'll see buyers find Direct far more appealing.


If they hadn’t jumped the price on copper creek I certainly would have bought direct there. For over $200 pp?! Get outta here.


----------



## WalestoWonderland

WalestoWonderland---$104-$11216-100-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 80/20, 100/21- sent 7/23


----------



## RebelScum

coolingjupiter said:


> coolingjupiter---$130-$30095-225-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 8/11
> 
> Been researching for a year and finally took the plunge...like everyone else, I’m worried they will buy it back but I’m pretending since there are no points available until August of 2021, they will be less likely to snatch it up.  Fingers crossed!


I am nearly 2 weeks ahead of you on a very similar purchase (160 BLT @ $130/pt).  I will come back and post an update as soon as I hear back on my ROFR.


----------



## macman123

utex99 said:


> utex99---$100-$16650-150-SSR-Dec-0/19, 300/20, 150/21- sent 8/8
> 
> Recently bought direct at BLT and AKL for blue card benefits.  Fingers crossed this makes it through.



I have one very similar. I haven't seen anything $100 or over for SSR taken, so fingers crossed.


----------



## macman123

Lorana said:


> Well, I'm sure from their perspective they were willing to negotiate, but they wouldn't drop below $237, nor consider covering 2020 dues.
> 
> Given that this really is an emotional buy for me, because I live on the East Coast and thus am not a regular DLer (and am no longer needing to travel to CA all the time for work),



Well if you keep going East eventually you get to West Coast


----------



## coolingjupiter

RebelScum said:


> I am nearly 2 weeks ahead of you on a very similar purchase (160 BLT @ $130/pt).  I will come back and post an update as soon as I hear back on my ROFR.



Thanks!  Fingers crossed both of ours go through...this wait is a killer and I haven’t been waiting too long!!!


----------



## smisale

30 days and counting 95 for 160 point for SSR


----------



## Apeters430

smisale said:


> 30 days and counting 95 for 160 point for SSR


 26 days and counting for our 100 point SSR contract at $102 PP. hope it works out for us. Good luck. ROFR is been in full swing for SSR


----------



## macman123

Mine went 17th August for SSR -

175 points $100pp
150 points $103pp
120 points $105pp

I am hoping anything in the $90's is the trigger.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

macman123 said:


> Mine went 17th August for SSR -
> 
> 175 points $100pp
> 150 points $103pp
> 120 points $105pp
> 
> I am hoping anything in the $90's is the trigger.



I'm hoping not, lol!  I'm waiting on a 180 pt SSR at $95 from 7/15.  Hopefully we will hear this week.


----------



## smisale

has there been more buy back since the one big day they bought 6 if so where can I find them


----------



## davidl81

HockeyMomNH said:


> I'm hoping not, lol!  I'm waiting on a 180 pt SSR at $95 from 7/15.  Hopefully we will hear this week.


Yeah we are waiting on a almost fully loaded and banked 175 SSR contract at $99.  7/20 date.  May hear back next week.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## smisale

I check my e-mails every day. All I get is avertising this is killing me


----------



## aimalynn1

smisale said:


> 30 days and counting 95 for 160 point for SSR



Mines almost the same 95 for 150 - only been waiting Since 8/13 though. Good luck to you!!


----------



## poofyo101

smisale said:


> has there been more buy back since the one big day they bought 6 if so where can I find them


There was more buy backs posted on facebook. Vero Beach and Saratoga.


----------



## smisale

don't have Facebook did you get a copy


----------



## holyrita

@smisale are you talking about these from this past Thursday? 



> Ouch, I was caught in the wave of ROFR today
> 
> Bensation-$150-$15,640-100-VGF-Aug-0/19,0/20,100/21-sent 7/14, taken 8/20





> Boooooooo!  Was really hoping to be a first time DVC owner.  Time to start looking again.
> 
> berti13---$91-$15237-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/14, taken 8/20





> Updated - Disney exercised ROFR on a (stripped) Vero Beach contract today...
> 
> FinnFogg---$52-$8490-175-VB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 175/22- sent 7/10 - taken 8/20





> Lexxus379---$95-$14930-141-SSR-Jun-282/20, 141/21, 141/22-sent 7/14, taken 8/20


----------



## smisale

yes thank u


----------



## poofyo101

smisale said:


> don't have Facebook did you get a copy


I had 2 contracts taken yesterday (Thursday) by Disney through ROFR after 51 days. SSR 255 points, March UY, 2020 had 510 points $89pp and Vero 350 points, March UY, 2020 had 471 points $60pp, no dues until 2021.

Copied and pasted from facebook. Also stated that another broker said 9 buy backs the same day.


----------



## lea2124

poofyo101 said:


> I had 2 contracts taken yesterday (Thursday) by Disney through ROFR after 51 days. SSR 255 points, March UY, 2020 had 510 points $89pp and Vero 350 points, March UY, 2020 had 471 points $60pp, no dues until 2021.
> 
> Copied and pasted from facebook. Also stated that another broker said 9 buy backs the same day.



Oh blimey ours is definitely being bought back then. $84 SSR 360 points with 209/2020 and 360/2021!!! Just want to know now. day 34


----------



## Peach026

I’m only at 19 days waiting and I find myself checking  this board daily to see if I can get any clues on mine! Haha . What’s the average? 30? Hubby and I are already daydreaming of trips we can take once it (hopefully) goes through


----------



## twilightzone81

I’m day 38 today. $102 for 130 point loaded contract so hoping I might sneak through


----------



## Madmavis

Peach026 said:


> I’m only at 19 days waiting and I find myself checking  this board daily to see if I can get any clues on mine! Haha . What’s the average? 30? Hubby and I are already daydreaming of trips we can take once it (hopefully) goes through





twilightzone81 said:


> I’m day 38 today. $102 for 130 point loaded contract so hoping I might sneak through


Good luck to both of you


----------



## smisale

poofyo101 said:


> I had 2 contracts taken yesterday (Thursday) by Disney through ROFR after 51 days. SSR 255 points, March UY, 2020 had 510 points $89pp and Vero 350 points, March UY, 2020 had 471 points $60pp, no dues until 2021.
> 
> Copied and pasted from facebook. Also stated that another broker said 9 buy backs the same day.


Was that all on 8/20 too


----------



## Kickstart

poofyo101 said:


> I had 2 contracts taken yesterday (Thursday) by Disney through ROFR after 51 days. SSR 255 points, March UY, 2020 had 510 points $89pp and Vero 350 points, March UY, 2020 had 471 points $60pp, no dues until 2021.
> 
> Copied and pasted from facebook. Also stated that another broker said 9 buy backs the same day.



Very sorry to hear... I thought Disney only had 30 days to (officially) to exercise ROFR. 51 days just seems unacceptable.


----------



## SG131

andeesings said:


> If they hadn’t jumped the price on copper creek I certainly would have bought direct there. For over $200 pp?! Get outta here.


Same here! When I was ready to buy a year and a half ago, they had just raised the price of copper creek otherwise I would've bought direct there first too.


----------



## rstiv

Today hits my 30 day mark im starting to get so nervous as I've seen some 150 a point contracts get taken from GFV recently. Do I reach out to my broker to try and get an update or just wait it out?

Rstiv---$155-$26834-160-VGF-Jun-28/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/24


----------



## Liquidice

rstiv said:


> Today hits my 30 day mark im starting to get so nervous as I've seen some 150 a point contracts get taken from GFV recently. Do I reach out to my broker to try and get an update or just wait it out?
> 
> Rstiv---$155-$26834-160-VGF-Jun-28/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/24



I emailed my broker a little past 30 days and was just told that Disney is averaging 40 days and to keep waiting but that I should hear back hopefully this week.  Mine was sent on 7/15.

I'm at 40 days today ...


----------



## rstiv

Liquidice said:


> I emailed my broker a little past 30 days and was just told that Disney is averaging 40 days and to keep waiting but that I should hear back hopefully this week.  Mine was sent on 7/15.
> 
> I'm at 40 days today ...



Got it that's kind of what I figured this is rough . Good luck with yours!


----------



## poofyo101

Kickstart said:


> Very sorry to hear... I thought Disney only had 30 days to (officially) to exercise ROFR. 51 days just seems unacceptable.


was not be that got bought back. Just copied from facebook


----------



## limace

Kickstart said:


> Very sorry to hear... I thought Disney only had 30 days to (officially) to exercise ROFR. 51 days just seems unacceptable.



That’s a misconception.


----------



## Liquidice

The 30 days comes from the wording that Disney has until the closing date to opt for Right of First Refusal and that Disney must be notified at least 30 days prior to closing.  The problem is most contracts as written give DIsney more than 30 days to decide.  My contract for example says closing must be complete 90 days from the date of the contract, meaning Disney still has another 50 days to decide if they want.


----------



## jbreen2010

Our agent told us that the 30 days is a general rule and not a hard and fast rule.  We waited 35 days in July to hear that disney wanted to take our SSR contract we were trying to buy.  No title companies will close without having gone through ROFR and receiving an Estoppel on the account (indicating that the account is free and clear of back dues).  I think that is why the contracts are usually set at 90 days out.  I think I heard Disney performs their ROFR in order of reciept, but that doesn't seem logical as some have waited much longer than others....it's all magic how it works i guess.


----------



## prouddaddycdn

Waiting surprisingly patiently to hear back on our BWV contract that was sent to ROFR on July 17th.  Hopefully we hear back sometime this week.


----------



## jomik1

Just heard from Fidelity regarding our SSR contract that was submitted on 7/16.  It is currently being reviewed by Disney.  There was an error on the contract regarding 2021 points.  Instead of 281 points for 2021, we have 343 points for 2021.  Resigned the contract and sent it back.  Our agent said that it won't delay Disney's review.  We should hear back this week.  Fingers cross that we pass.


----------



## Naglejen

Liquidice said:


> I emailed my broker a little past 30 days and was just told that Disney is averaging 40 days and to keep waiting but that I should hear back hopefully this week.  Mine was sent on 7/15.
> 
> I'm at 40 days today ...





prouddaddycdn said:


> Waiting surprisingly patiently to hear back on our BWV contract that was sent to ROFR on July 17th.  Hopefully we hear back sometime this week.



Same boat here (sent 7/16)....fingers crossed for the 7/15-16-17 club hearing GOOD news only, preferably early in the week, because a) my nerves can’t take much more of this, and b) late in the week seems to only be bad news lately


----------



## macman123

jomik1 said:


> Just heard from Fidelity regarding our SSR contract that was submitted on 7/16.  It is currently being reviewed by Disney.  There was an error on the contract regarding 2021 points.  Instead of 281 points for 2021, we have 343 points for 2021.  Resigned the contract and sent it back.  Our agent said that it won't delay Disney's review.  We should hear back this week.  Fingers cross that we pass.



What was the price pp?


----------



## coolingjupiter

lea2124 said:


> Oh blimey ours is definitely being bought back then. $84 SSR 360 points with 209/2020 and 360/2021!!! Just want to know now. day 34



That’s my thing. I just want to know.  If they’re gonna take it, then just take it!


----------



## coolingjupiter

So now I’m going to go into fully-obsessed mode.  Someone mentioned there’s a Face Place group (that’s what I call Facebook) where they post updates...can anyone direct me to the name of the group?


----------



## jomik1

macman123 said:


> What was the price pp?


jomik1---$88-$36256-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 281/21, 400/22- sent 7/16 

This was the original numbers.  Just found out we actually have 343 points for 2021.  Very nervous because the price point is so low.


----------



## Liquidice

jomik1 said:


> jomik1---$88-$36256-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 281/21, 400/22- sent 7/16
> 
> This was the original numbers.  Just found out we actually have 343 points for 2021.  Very nervous because the price point is so low.



It would be so cruel if Disney made you re-sign the contract just so they could take it.  Wouldn't they have a new contract with the seller if they decided to take it (and they could correct the points in that new contract?)

I am hoping for your sake that the only reason they asked for a new contract was because they are passing on it.


----------



## jomik1

Liquidice said:


> It would be so cruel if Disney made you re-sign the contract just so they could take it.  Wouldn't they have a new contract with the seller if they decided to take it (and they could correct the points in that new contract?)
> 
> I am hoping for your sake that the only reason they asked for a new contract was because they are passing on it.


That's what I'm hoping for.  I'll post as soon as I hear.


----------



## Red Dog Run

I look at this thread every day.  No news yet, today?


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Naglejen said:


> Same boat here (sent 7/16)....fingers crossed for the 7/15-16-17 club hearing GOOD news only, preferably early in the week, because a) my nerves can’t take much more of this, and b) late in the week seems to only be bad news lately



I'm in the 8/21 club for BWV contracts sent to ROFR. Good luck and keep us August folks posted! I wasn't even worried about this because I feel my price is fair on the side of even a little higher than I have seen (140/pt - 50 points), but whether I get this contract or not makes a big difference on my plans for next summer's trip, so I'm a little more anxious about it than I was initially.


----------



## jbreen2010

Red Dog Run said:


> I look at this thread every day.  No news yet, today?




Haven't seen anything today.  It's in Disneys best interest to speed it up with these.  Since I am looking to be a first time contract owner, I don't plan on going to the resorts/parks until I can close on a contract and use the points.  Holds up things like buying park tickets, food at resort, etc.


----------



## Liquidice

Red Dog Run said:


> I look at this thread every day.  No news yet, today?



Been checking my email all the time -- hoping I get notified of hopefully good news.  No news so far!

They are not really consistent with what days they process contracts, they are working though I assume as @jomik1 got notified about their contract having the incorrect # of points listed.  It seems like Tuesday/Wednesday we consistently hear about contracts passing each week but Monday, Thursday and Fridays it has been more inconsistent and the last 2 weeks, the end of the week seems to be contracts that are being taken.


----------



## ScubaCat

Liquidice said:


> It would be so cruel if Disney made you re-sign the contract just so they could take it.  Wouldn't they have a new contract with the seller if they decided to take it (and they could correct the points in that new contract?)
> 
> I am hoping for your sake that the only reason they asked for a new contract was because they are passing on it.



I doubt it matters.  The previous contract is void if any of the information were incorrect.  It'll now go into the same queue as the others and we'll see what happens!


----------



## to be tink

I just heard from Fidelity that we passed!!!  Our agent called to let me know.  I told her how relieved I was since Disney had been taking some lately.  She said she had 2 taken today.  Sorry I didn't think to ask what resorts.
ToBeTink---$100-$17777-160-AKV-Aug-74/19, 150/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/24


----------



## Sandisw

smisale said:


> has there been more buy back since the one big day they bought 6 if so where can I find them



There have and we will not see all of it here.  The only true way to know would be to contact all brokers or wait and search the OCC website to see how many.

But, they have definitely started using that power again.


----------



## Zimwicket

to be tink said:


> ToBeTink---$100-$17777-160-AKV-Aug-74/19, 150/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/24



Wooo!!!  Congratz on this, and you give me hope for my $104 passing ROFR, of course I'm about a month off of your timeline, so who knows what changes they could make!!!


----------



## Red Dog Run

Oh, I don't want to jinx mine!


----------



## Naglejen

Naglejen said:


> First time DVC buyer (made an offer after having to cancel our trip), and I am so worried they are going to start taking contracts again!
> 
> Naglejen---$149-$11985-75-PVB-Oct-0/18, 6/19, 33/20, 75/21- sent 7/16



Naglejen---$149-$11985-75-PVB-Oct-0/18, 6/19, 33/20, 75/21- sent 7/16, passed 8/24

THANK GOODNESS. Now just waiting on my AKL.... 

Best of luck to the rest of my 7/15-16-17 buddies!


----------



## poofyo101

Naglejen said:


> Naglejen---$149-$11985-75-PVB-Oct-0/18, 6/19, 33/20, 75/21- sent 7/16, passed 8/24
> 
> THANK GOODNESS. Now just waiting on my AKL....
> 
> Best of luck to the rest of my 7/15-16-17 buddies!


Told you nothing to worry about!


----------



## macman123

jomik1 said:


> jomik1---$88-$36256-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 281/21, 400/22- sent 7/16
> 
> This was the original numbers.  Just found out we actually have 343 points for 2021.  Very nervous because the price point is so low.



Good luck. It does seem within the 'taken' band.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Naglejen said:


> Naglejen---$149-$11985-75-PVB-Oct-0/18, 6/19, 33/20, 75/21- sent 7/16, passed 8/24
> 
> THANK GOODNESS. Now just waiting on my AKL....
> 
> Best of luck to the rest of my 7/15-16-17 buddies!


Congratulations, and welcome to the Poly family!


----------



## Peach026

to be tink said:


> I just heard from Fidelity that we passed!!!  Our agent called to let me know.  I told her how relieved I was since Disney had been taking some lately.  She said she had 2 taken today.  Sorry I didn't think to ask what resorts.
> ToBeTink---$100-$17777-160-AKV-Aug-74/19, 150/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/24


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Liquidice

OMG, so happy - I just found out I passed ROFR on my Beach Club contract!  Now I have to go back and search for my string ...

Liquidice---$125-$27272-200-BCV-Apr-0/19, 204/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/15, passed 8/24


----------



## jomik1

Liquidice said:


> OMG, so happy - I just found out I passed ROFR on my Beach Club contract!  Now I have to go back and search for my string ...
> 
> Liquidice---$125-$27272-200-BCV-Apr-0/19, 204/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/15, passed 8/24


Congratulations!!


----------



## twilightzone81

Passed!!!

twilightzone81---$102-$14740-130-SSR-Mar-130/19, 130/20, 130/21- sent 7/17, passed 8/24


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Liquidice said:


> OMG, so happy - I just found out I passed ROFR on my Beach Club contract!  Now I have to go back and search for my string ...
> 
> Liquidice---$125-$27272-200-BCV-Apr-0/19, 204/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/15, passed 8/24



Congrats!  No news here yet.  The suspense is killing me.  I did get Magic Bands in the mail today for our September trip, so at least I got some positive Disney today!  Lol!


----------



## MM0422

Liquidice said:


> OMG, so happy - I just found out I passed ROFR on my Beach Club contract!  Now I have to go back and search for my string ...
> 
> Liquidice---$125-$27272-200-BCV-Apr-0/19, 204/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/15, passed 8/24


Congratulations! This gives me hope for mine....although I'm not expecting to hear for another 3 weeks or so. I'm hopeful there isn't a mad rush for BCV points by people looking to get direct benefits right before the threshold increases from 100 pts to 125 pts! Again, congrats!


----------



## Liquidice

MM0422 said:


> Congratulations! This gives me hope for mine....although I'm not expecting to hear for another 3 weeks or so. I'm hopeful there isn't a mad rush for BCV points by people looking to get direct benefits right before the threshold increases from 100 pts to 125 pts! Again, congrats!



I could be wrong - but I'm going to guess with the high asking price of BCV (for direct) along with the relatively soon (a little more than 21 years until January 2042) expiration date that there isn't too much demand for BCV direct.  In any case, I wish you good luck on passing your ROFR!


----------



## davidl81

Passed ! DavidL81---$99-$19200-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 175/21- sent 7/20 Passed 8/24

Honestly didn’t think it was going to make it.


----------



## jbreen2010

davidl81 said:


> Passed ! DavidL81---$99-$19200-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 175/21- sent 7/20 Passed 8/24
> 
> Honestly didn’t think it was going to make it.



Congrats @davidl81!!!  I have a very similar contract (240 pts @ 98/pt) that I am waiting for and your pass gives me hope!!


----------



## Liquidice

Liquidice said:


> I could be wrong - but I'm going to guess with the high asking price of BCV (for direct) along with the relatively soon (a little more than 21 years until January 2042) expiration date that there isn't too much demand for BCV direct.  In any case, I wish you good luck on passing your ROFR!



Actually, you can see the # of direct contracts being sold for various resorts here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/direct-dvc-sales-statistics.3806398/

Specifically for July 2020 (most recent month) https://www.disboards.com/threads/direct-dvc-sales-statistics.3806398/page-2#post-62200962

You can see RVA has the largest # of sales (makes sense) followed by CCV - the lowest # of sales were for PVB with 1 contract @ 100 pts followed by 2 contracts BWV (100 points) and 2 contracts at BCV (155 points).  SSR surprisingly only had 4 contracts sold but for a total of 550 points - I would expect an uptick in SSR direct sales for August based on the # that were taken back.  

In June there were 0 BCV points sold and 5 contracts in April/May - so BCV demand is definitely relatively low right now.


----------



## helenk

Trying to add a small SSR contract. I already own at AKV and Boulder Ridge and I use the AKV for family vacations and Boulder Ridge for a stay in December every other year for my solo trips.  I figured a small contract for a trip every other (opposite) year in the Spring would be nice. Fingers crossed.                helenkpa---$125-$7053-50-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 7/30


----------



## Kickstart

Liquidice said:


> OMG, so happy - I just found out I passed ROFR on my Beach Club contract!  Now I have to go back and search for my string ...
> 
> Liquidice---$125-$27272-200-BCV-Apr-0/19, 204/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/15, passed 8/24





MM0422 said:


> Congratulations! This gives me hope for mine....although I'm not expecting to hear for another 3 weeks or so. I'm hopeful there isn't a mad rush for BCV points by people looking to get direct benefits right before the threshold increases from 100 pts to 125 pts! Again, congrats!



Congrats Liquidice!

Also gives me hope... I'm the same dollar-per-point less from the average resale price of BLT as you are on BCV ... but I don't think my odds are good as they have direct incentives for BLT.

I'm at day 25, so I still have about two weeks to go.


----------



## macman123

davidl81 said:


> Passed ! DavidL81---$99-$19200-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 175/21- sent 7/20 Passed 8/24
> 
> Honestly didn’t think it was going to make it.



Nice. Well done!


----------



## Peach026

Liquidice said:


> OMG, so happy - I just found out I passed ROFR on my Beach Club contract!  Now I have to go back and search for my string ...
> 
> Liquidice---$125-$27272-200-BCV-Apr-0/19, 204/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/15, passed 8/24


Congrats!!! So exciting!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Liquidice said:


> OMG, so happy - I just found out I passed ROFR on my Beach Club contract!  Now I have to go back and search for my string ...
> 
> Liquidice---$125-$27272-200-BCV-Apr-0/19, 204/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/15, passed 8/24



Congrats!!


----------



## My3kids1989

Well once I sign contracts I’ll post my SSR but it looks well within the taken range  Maybe since I’m late to the dance I can sneak in!


----------



## CastAStone

Liquidice said:


> I could be wrong - but I'm going to guess with the high asking price of BCV (for direct) along with the relatively soon (a little more than 21 years until January 2042) expiration date that there isn't too much demand for BCV direct.  In any case, I wish you good luck on passing your ROFR!


Since direct sales reopened, only BRV (which is tiny) has had fewer direct sales posted to the OC database than BCV.


----------



## Pharmgirl123

I highly doubt this will pass but I’m still keeping my fingers crossed!!

Pharmgirl123---$86-$26865-280-SSR-Aug-0/19, 313/20, 280/21, 280/22- sent 8/27


----------



## prouddaddycdn

prouddaddycdn---$117-$12250-100-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 130/21, 100/22- sent 7/18, passed 8/24

Super excited as we just heard back from Lori at dvcsales.com that we passed ROFR this evening!   Was very nervous as saw on facebook that someone just bought 100 points direct at BWV today and only waited 1 day on the waitlist prior to being able to purchase so thought for sure Disney had taken our contract!

Now onto closing!


----------



## tdavenport

tdavenport---$210-$34008-160-VGC-Jun-0/19, 25/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/22


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

prouddaddycdn said:


> prouddaddycdn---$117-$12250-100-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 130/21, 100/22- sent 7/18, passed 8/24
> 
> Super excited as we just heard back from Lori at dvcsales.com that we passed ROFR this evening!   Was very nervous as saw on facebook that someone just bought 100 points direct at BWV today and only waited 1 day on the waitlist prior to being able to purchase so thought for sure Disney had taken our contract!
> 
> Now onto closing!


This is great news to see another BWV contract pass. I’m on day 4 of waiting and I’m already losing my mind lol.


----------



## Liquidice

Kickstart said:


> Congrats Liquidice!
> 
> Also gives me hope... I'm the same dollar-per-point less from the average resale price of BLT as you are on BCV ... but I don't think my odds are good as they have direct incentives for BLT.
> 
> I'm at day 25, so I still have about two weeks to go.



Good luck!  Looking at the history - only 6 BLT contracts sold since April (data is through end of July), total of 535 points - not quite as low as BCV, but I am hopeful the demand is also low enough that you will pass!


----------



## smisale

just heard from my agent that out of 26 contacts 9 were bought back that around 30% 
just keeping an optimistic outlook


----------



## sethschroeder

smisale said:


> just heard from my agent that out of 26 contacts 9 were bought back that around 30%
> just keeping an optimistic outlook



Was that for the full week or just the day?


----------



## smisale

he did not say did not want to bother him that much but I had the feeling that was a week


----------



## Rosybella9

Rosybella9---$150-$8,388-50-BCV-Oct-43/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/21, sent 08/11/20


----------



## Cyberc1978

Rosybella9 said:


> Rosybella9---$150-$8,388-50-BCV-Oct-43/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/21, sent 08/11/20


Fingers crossed that it will pass.


----------



## Ruttangel

I’m at day 38 and keep thinking this is Disney


----------



## smisale

32 and counting   $95 @ 160 at SSR 160-2020 160-2021


----------



## Red Dog Run

Ok, guys!  You have me HOOKED!  I'm so eager to see what happens today with ROFR.  I have an OKW that's gotta be ready soon.  It was sent 7/21.  I'm not worried at all about that one since I made a decent offer of $107 a point for a small 70 point contract.   It's my AKV that I'm stressing over.  It's not due yet, but it is 100 a point for 100 points.  I just really want that AKV.


----------



## PaulW08

Red Dog Run said:


> Ok, guys!  You have me HOOKED!  I'm so eager to see what happens today with ROFR.  I have an OKW that's gotta be ready soon.  It was sent 7/21.  I'm not worried at all about that one since I made a decent offer of $107 a point for a small 70 point contract.   It's my AKV that I'm stressing over.  It's not due yet, but it is 100 a point for 100 points.  I just really want that AKV.



I also have a $100 per point for AKV, but 160 points. I'm a bit nervous as well since I haven't seen what has been taken for AKV, but have seen others say they have heard some AKV have gotten taken.

Good news is an AKV $100 per point for 160 points passed recently so fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Spinster Travel

Red Dog Run said:


> Ok, guys!  You have me HOOKED!  I'm so eager to see what happens today with ROFR.  I have an OKW that's gotta be ready soon.  It was sent 7/21.  I'm not worried at all about that one since I made a decent offer of $107 a point for a small 70 point contract.   It's my AKV that I'm stressing over.  It's not due yet, but it is 100 a point for 100 points.  I just really want that AKV.


I think you should have a response perhaps today.  My broker said that all of his contracts up to 7/20 were either waived or exercised yesterday.  I'm not sure if they process ROFR daily, but assuming he is correct, your contract should be next!  Good Luck!


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Rosybella9 said:


> Rosybella9---$150-$8,388-50-BCV-Oct-43/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/21, sent 08/11/20


Good luck! Seems like most of the contracts that are being taken are the 150+ variety, so hopefully they leave us little guys alone!


----------



## smisale

Yes good luck but what I seen there’s no rhyme or reason for the discussion to buy back seen a lot of DGF at 100pts being bought up


----------



## Rosybella9

Fingers crossed! This is my final add-on (two at BLT) in my perfect use year.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Rosybella9 said:


> Fingers crossed! This is my final add-on (two at BLT) in my perfect use year.


I promised my wife that the BWV contract we just bought is our final add-on. I'm not sure she understands how addonitis works


----------



## smisale

TTA Rider Matt said:


> I promised my wife that the BWV contract we just bought is our final add-on. I'm not sure she understands how addonitis works


We put an offer in on another contract and I never got the first FROR done yet this addictive


----------



## Red Dog Run

LOL!  I'm new and have THREE IN ROFR!!!! Two 70 pt OKW and one 100 pt AKV.  Looking for ONE MORE: the poly.  I want small contracts so when we go 10-12 nights, we can have 11-month windows AND be able to stay at our preferred resorts.  The two 70 pts were because I did not realize I needed a cushion of a bigger amount in case we did not get enough nights at the AKL and needed more nights at OKW. Sadly, when I realized that, I also realized that the second OKW closing costs defeated my actual savings... Oh, well. I'm still new and learning.


----------



## sgserenity

AKV-160 points DEC UY: 123/2019(banked from 2018)320/2020 (160/2019 banked and 160/2020.) sent July 18. 

i believe it is day 38 and I'm on pins and needles. holding out very little hope it will pass. need some pixie dust i think


----------



## BigThunderMike

Passed!

BigThunderMike---$115-$20232-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 228/20, 160/21- sent 7/17, passed 8/25

We weren't too worried since our price per point was a little higher than most for AKV right now, but are happy to see it finally go through. For what it's worth I talked to our agent at DVC Resale Market and they said they received a big batch today around 10:30 (MDT) and that they are working through them and sending out emails.

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## sgserenity

BigThunderMike said:


> Passed!
> 
> BigThunderMike---$115-$20232-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 228/20, 160/21- sent 7/17, passed 8/25
> 
> We weren't too worried since our price per point was a little higher than most for AKV right now, but are happy to see it finally go through. For what it's worth I talked to our agent at DVC Resale Market and they said they received a big batch today around 10:30 (MDT) and that they are working through them and sending out emails.
> 
> Best of luck everyone!


Congratulations!!


----------



## sgserenity

We  Passed!!
we must have been in that AKV 10:30 batch because our agent just contacted us.
AKV-160 points DEC UY: 123/2019(banked from 2018)320/2020 (160/2019 banked and 160/2020.) sent July 18.


----------



## mlittig

sgserenity said:


> We  Passed!!
> we must have been in that AKV 10:30 batch because our agent at DVC by Resale just contacted us.
> AKV-160 points DEC UY: 123/2019(banked from 2018)320/2020 (160/2019 banked and 160/2020.) sent July 18.



Am I missing the price on this


----------



## RaegansMomma

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> GCFrost---$95-$10693-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 5/14, passed 7/1
> 
> FatherOfMore---$94-$34750-360-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 360/22-Delayed Closing Sept- sent 5/25, passed 7/7
> 
> lcur77---$107-$19525-160-AKV-Apr-0/19, 236/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/27, passed 7/8
> 
> gtfpjames---$102-$24539-220-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 263/20, 220/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18
> 
> Brodi18---$107-$10468-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 4/21, 100/22-Seller pays MF ‘21 via credit- sent 5/13, passed 6/24
> 
> Bambi19---$101.56-$17767-160-AKV-Dec-27/19, 320/20, 160/21-Seller pays CC- sent 6/5, passed 7/20
> 
> Pearlrear76---$98-$33595-330-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 330/21, 330/22- sent 6/4, passed 7/20
> 
> IndyToThere---$102-$25107-240-AKV-Mar-20/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/21
> 
> delamarte19---$92-$23213-225-AKV-Jun-0/19, 450/20, 225/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/21
> 
> Ice Cream Man---$94-$33750-350-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 350/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/21
> 
> Arguetafamily---$106-$16987-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 12/19, 2/20, 160/21-Seller pays closing- sent 6/3, passed 7/21
> 
> badeacon---$107-$20747-175-AKV-Jun-0/19, 325/20, 175/21, 175/22-150 banked from 2019- sent 6/2, passed 7/22
> 
> acidslug---$105-$11050-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 5/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/7, passed 7/22
> 
> ahward---$107-$15535-140-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 6/16, passed 7/28
> 
> Lesserlion---$110-$23408-200-AKV-Apr-0/19, 97/20, 200/21- sent 6/15, passed 7/28
> 
> IAmYourFather---$97-$21775-220-AKV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 192/21, 220/22-Seller pays MF on 28 points from '21- sent 6/18, passed 7/29
> 
> Deeleebaker---$122-$14809-110-AKV-Dec-0/18, 7/19, 201/20, 110/21- sent 7/2, passed 8/6
> 
> Traci Ramos---$105-$17375-160-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/6
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> JoshF---$86-$35557-380-AUL-Jun-0/19, 244/20, 380/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/20
> 
> blizzard---$82-$13358-150-AUL-Aug-0/19, 16/20, 150/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/28
> 
> Jessi10722---$89-$35012-350-AUL-Mar-0/19, 350/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 6/26, passed 8/3
> 
> kucanhead---$85.5-$19611-200-AUL-Jun-0/19, 246/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/30, passed 8/3
> 
> shaunacb---$95-$18402-200-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 200/22-subsidized dues, split closing costs, seller pays MF for '20 and missing '21 points- sent 7/7, passed 8/12
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$135-$22009-150-BCV-Mar-0/19, 148/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/14
> 
> deedubb---$135-$21018-150-BCV-Feb-0/19, 11/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/11, passed 7/22
> 
> ZoneTEN---$170-$9348-50-BCV-Jun-0/19, 98/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/29
> 
> LilyJC---$151-$16448-100-BCV-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 100/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/3
> 
> Jacki518---$132-$24440-170-BCV-Aug-340/19, 170/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 4/30, passed 6/16
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> eatmoreveg---$143-$14300-100-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/27, passed 7/8
> 
> Perryo---$133.5-$14698-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 120/20, 100/21- sent 5/14, passed 7/14
> 
> MrWonderful---$128.56-$19964-150-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/21
> 
> MegB1---$139-$23922-160-BLT-Sep-160/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/28
> 
> tikigrl---$140-$31570-220-BLT-Sep-142/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 6/19, passed 7/29
> 
> Domique---$152-$13196-80-BLT-Feb-29/19, 80/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 6/25, passed 7/29
> 
> andyc83---$128-$26110-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/30, passed 8/3
> 
> huskerfanatic7 (seller)---$141-$23196-160-BLT-Aug-0/19, 4/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 6/26, passed 8/3
> 
> jwinky---$144-$15603-100-BLT-Mar-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/29, passed 8/3
> 
> Captain Trips---$140-$28590-190-BLT-Jun-0/19, 380/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/6
> 
> Aussie RJ---$130-$22477-160-BLT-Apr-3/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/3, passed 8/10
> 
> Gisèle2---$100-$25885-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22-Paying 2021 dues- sent 6/12, passed 7/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> poofyo101---$100-$25450-230-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 5/18, passed 6/30
> 
> Troy821---$112-$17375-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/7
> 
> wrdoc---$102-$27004-240-BWV-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/21, passed 7/14
> 
> FinallyFl---$97-$32141-300-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 6/9, passed 7/21
> 
> Heynowirv---$110-$17935-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 95/20, 150/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/22
> 
> sarbah77---$135-$14067-100-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3
> 
> DHofCrazyMouser---$125-$7269-50-BWV-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 0/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/5
> 
> HHISand---$112-$24898-210-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 187/20, 210/21-Seller pays closing- sent 7/8, passed 8/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DRR:
> 
> 
> 
> HH:*
> 
> lovin'fl (seller)---$80-$2227-25-HH-Aug-0/19, 25/20, 25/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27
> 
> lovin'fl (seller)---$80-$4767-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 24/20, 25/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27
> 
> lovin'fl (seller)---$85-$4935-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 20/20, 50/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/28
> 
> njmeisje---$65-$13700-200-HH-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 27/21, 200/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3
> 
> *OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> badeacon---$108-$18004-150-OKW(E)-Jun-88/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/31, passed 7/14
> 
> Deelirious---$130-$3954-25-OKW(E)-Apr-25/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 5/31, passed 7/14
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$100-$10953-103-OKW(E)-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 103/21- sent 6/17, passed 7/30
> 
> AaronEuth---$100-$11659-110-OKW(E)-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 6/23, passed 7/30
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> dbtex83---$140-$15445-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/15, passed 7/1
> 
> G.C.---$135-$15552-110-PVB-Jun-0/19, 15/20, 110/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17
> 
> Poptarttocool---$150-$16310-100-PVB-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/3, passed 7/17
> 
> thegoatfeeder---$138-$14307-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/4, passed 7/20
> 
> Isabelle12345---$145-$15570-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 168/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/13, passed 7/22
> 
> Tianamama---$136-$14510-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/27
> 
> RyanWellhoefer---$135-$27705-200-PVB-April-0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/27
> 
> timff18---$140-$24877-165-PVB-Mar-165/19, 165/20, 165/21, 165/22- sent 6/17, passed 7/28
> 
> T-i-double-guh-er---$165-$9126-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/25, passed 7/30
> 
> EM Lawrence---$135-$16885-115-PVB-Aug-115/19, 230/20, 115/21, 115/22- sent 5/26, passed 7/30
> 
> evenstephen---$139-$21640-150-PVB-Feb-0/19, 8/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/26, passed 7/30
> 
> 3 DD love princesses---$120-$24260-190-PVB-Feb-147/19, 190/20, 190/21-seller pays 1/2 dues- sent 6/26, passed 8/3
> 
> HowdyHowdy---$146-$10135-65-PVB-Feb-65/19, 65/20, 65/21-International Seller- sent 6/30, passed 8/4
> 
> jwinky---$141-$24401-160-PVB-Mar-0/19, 320/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/12
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> Disney Teresa---$91-$16585-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 175/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/1
> 
> Vampiroth---$93-$24500-250-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/1
> 
> Mike D.---$93-$15460-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 69/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/25, passed 7/7
> 
> nicmc1986---$92-$12475-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 25/20, 130/21- sent 5/21, passed 7/7
> 
> PartyCat20---$88.5-$9492-100-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/6, passed 7/8
> 
> jvalen93---$96-$11296-105-SSR-Sep-0/19, 105/20, 105/21- sent 5/26 , passed 7/8
> 
> ArmyChaplain Matt---$95.625-$17000-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 255/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/21, passed 7/8
> 
> Rossi2k2---$95-$12882-120-SSR-Apr-0/19, 210/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/14
> 
> mmackeymouse---$81.25-$14768-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 247/20, 107/21, 160/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/14
> 
> ___jman___---$104-$8805-80-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 80/21-seller pays MF 20- sent 5/29, passed 7/15
> 
> AlvaroLuis---$92-$15459-162-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 162/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17
> 
> bluegoat---$83-$21640-250-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/20
> 
> JaguarSkills---$87-$17141-180-SSR-Feb-41/19, 122/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 6/8, passed 7/21
> 
> Pinkxray---$100-$11182-100-SSR-Oct-1/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/5, passed 7/21
> 
> KristinM---$95-$15548-150-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 150/21-splitting closing- sent 6/8, passed 7/21
> 
> Ice83861---$95-$16918-160-SSR-Dec-160/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/15, passed 7/22
> 
> MBtigger---$92.5-$20594-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/12, passed 7/23
> 
> brf5003---$90-$9536-100-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27
> 
> eatmoreveg---$97.5-$13043-120-SSR-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27
> 
> Jon84---$100-$11367-100-SSR-Sep-12/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/15, passed 7/27
> 
> kevtlas---$85-$28356-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 600/20, 300/21- sent 5/27, passed 7/27
> 
> chicagoshannon---$95-$16908-160-SSR-Oct-31/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/22, passed 7/30
> 
> LadybugsMum---$96-$22011-210-SSR-Dec-0/19, 181/20, 210/21- sent 6/29, passed 8/3
> 
> Rustygirl84---$105-$3230-25-SSR-Mar-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 7/1, passed 8/3
> 
> ciaoaloha31---$116-$6255-50-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 40/21, 50/22-$68 '21 Dues Credit- sent 6/30, passed 8/3
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> jvincent16---$230-$14725-60-VGC-Aug-0/19, 35/20, 60/21- sent 5/21, passed 7/7
> 
> kucanhead---$200-$24693-120-VGC-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/13, passed 7/22
> 
> Tweetykl---$210-$43929-200-VGC-Jun-91/19, 184/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/29, passed 8/3
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> Carrie932---$150-$20100-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 130/21- sent 5/22, passed 7/7
> 
> Kdp2---$149-$36569-240-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 5/22, passed 7/7
> 
> Zcon---$155-$8000-50-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 51/21, 50/22- sent 6/5, passed 7/20
> 
> pirate33---$145-$22863-150-VGF-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 150/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/20
> 
> mlayman7---$155-$16822-100-VGF-Dec-0/18, 5/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/12, passed 7/22
> 
> Royal Consort---$158-$17001-100-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/22
> 
> CarpeDream71---$156-$8526-50-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 64/21, 50/22- sent 6/17, passed 7/29
> 
> ColinBlair---$180-$5758-28-VGF-Apr-0/19, 28/20, 28/21, 28/22- sent 6/3, passed 7/29
> 
> WanderlustinFP—-$160-$30731-180-VGF-Dec-51/19, 360/20, 180/21, 180/21-sent 6/23, passed 7/29
> 
> 3ZrWe---$145-$15731-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 151/20, 100/21-sent 6/22, passed 7/29
> 
> WestCoastDVC---$151-$24840-160-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 7/2, passed 8/6
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> MickeyT---$95-$17070-175-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/8
> 
> bmscott---$96-$14975-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/27, passed 7/14
> 
> Hazy27---$98-$16004-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 150/21- sent 6/5, passed 7/20
> 
> MICKIMINI---$99-$11173-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/16, passed 7/29
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Lorana---$134-$14835-100-CCV@WL-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17
> 
> DISMomma4---$140-$30780-200-CCV-Apr-0/19, 277/20, 200/21- sent 6/5, passed 7/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> DisneyMama21---$63-$11702-150-VB-Mar-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/18, passed 7/1
> 
> jhyland---$63-$8558-110-VB-Aug-0/19, 220/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/12
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> deneenlee83---$92-$30140-320-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 245/21, 320/22- sent 6/1
> 
> Rustygirl84---$116-$14156-110-AKV-Feb-110/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 6/19
> 
> ToBeTink---$100-$17777-160-AKV-Aug-74/19, 150/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/8
> 
> Drewferin---$135-$7548-50-AKV-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 7/15
> 
> savvy101787---$102.94-$18476-170-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 7/9
> 
> cometdad2010---$110-$23558-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 18/20, 200/21- sent 7/14
> 
> Washfamily---$108-$19074-160-AKV-Feb-90/19, 155/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/15
> 
> Grant Circus---$104-$12942-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/9
> 
> Grant Circus---$104-$12942-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/9
> 
> Tia10877---$113-$11815-100-AKV-Aug-0/19, 2/20, 100/21- sent 6/30
> 
> eatmoreveg---$130-$7348-50-AKV-Apr-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 7/24
> 
> Naglejen---$130-$8118-55-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 69/21, 55/22-Close 12/20/ pay 21'MF- sent 7/28
> 
> BestAunt---$105-$18669-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/1
> 
> Jennf---$110-$19403-160-AKV-Dec-151/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/4
> 
> RaegansMomma---$103-$19850-185-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 185/22-credit $800 mf 21- sent 8/11
> 
> dragonwind---$106-$17600-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 173/21, 160/22- sent 8/13
> 
> Grumpy by Birth---$100-$17868-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> 
> Noah_t---$89-$54040-600-AUL-Mar-0/19, 30/20, 600/21, 600/22- sent 6/25
> 
> montreid---$92-$19200-200-AUL-Dec-0/19, 78/20, 200/21-subsidized dues- sent 6/29
> 
> WestCoastDVC---$97-$25722-250-AUL-Jun-0/19, 85/20, 250/21, 250/22-Subsidized dues- sent 7/10
> 
> lindah0ang---$89-$20995-200-AUL-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/14
> 
> benedib99---$80-$28257-330-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 485/21, 330/22- sent 8/2
> 
> Galun---$88-$27355-300-AUL-Dec-0-19, 486/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/5
> 
> red---$90-$21373-210-AUL-Aug-0/19, 186/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 8/11
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> 
> Liquidice---$125-$27272-200-BCV-Apr-0/19, 204/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/15
> 
> MM0422---$127-$27552-200-BCV-Oct- 0/19, 209/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/6
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> Kim5726---$132-$22822-160-BLT-Jun-0/19, 296/20, 24/21, 160/22- sent 7/2
> 
> jdlucas24---$136-$29109-200-BLT-Apr-0/19, 272/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/9
> 
> KaBoArCo---$134-$25887-188-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 188/21, 188/22- sent 7/22
> 
> jhyland---$145-$15373-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 49/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 7/23
> 
> ortrium---$135-$21057-150-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 176/21, 150/22- sent 7/29
> 
> RebelScum---$130-$20931-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 85/21, 160/22-$494 credit @ close- sent 7/30
> 
> Kickstart---$123-$26776-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 400/21- sent 7/30
> 
> TarheelMatt2013---$140-$20238-125-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 8/7
> 
> Sean74---$139-$24008-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/13
> 
> dsurratt24---$135-$26150-188-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 188/21, 188/22- sent 8/13
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> SomePixiedust---$107-$16780-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 137/21- sent 6/9
> 
> eatmoreveg---$120-$10160-80-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 96/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 7/14
> 
> Ruttangel---$95-$15250-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 42/21, 150/22-Buyer pay $400 MF '21- sent 7/18
> 
> prouddaddycdn---$117-$12250-100-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 130/21, 100/22- sent 7/18
> 
> mistysue---$112-$18665-150-BWV-Dec-0/18, 16/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 7/22
> 
> (Private)---$110-$24124-200-BWV-Oct-0/19, 260/20, 200/21- sent 7/30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HH:*
> 
> 
> Wedway88---$68-$11642-150-HH-Mar-0/19, 57/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/31
> 
> Cowgirl_Jessie--- $63-$9919-150-HH-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 282/21, 150/22- sent 7/31
> 
> glennbo123---$65-$10450-150-HH-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/6
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis Reilly---$95-$11929-110-OKW-Jun-110/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 6/4
> 
> Daisybell911---$90-$25176-250-OKW-Aug-250/19, 282/20, 218/21, 250/22- sent 7/9
> 
> lephelps---$100-$16318-150-OKW-Apr-0/19, 128/20, 150/21-40 banked 2019 pts- sent 7/12
> 
> zianha---$103-$23911-210-OKW-Dec-0/19, 420/20, 210/21- sent 7/17
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> 
> 
> Snareah---$124-$24115-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 12/21- sent 5/19
> 
> lovethesun12---$130-$6860-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/8
> 
> lovethesun12---$140-$7360-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/8
> 
> Naglejen---$149-$11985-75-PVB-Oct-0/18, 6/19, 33/20, 75/21- sent 7/16
> 
> taylordemon---$135-$12845-90-PVB-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 7/23
> 
> nref2882---$160-$12179-70-PVB-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 69/20, 70/21- sent 7/28
> 
> Spinster Travel---$140-$17887-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 60/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/3
> 
> Hawkeyegirls---$130-$14334-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 94/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/7
> 
> JoshF---$134-$14451-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22-Split Closing Costs- sent 8/11
> 
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> Ben@M1CK3Y---$95-$19000-200-SSR-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Seller pays '19/'20MF and closing- sent 5/22
> 
> Michelle Sinnott---$96-$10837-100-SSR-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/1
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$105-$3419-25-SSR-Jun-0/19, 42/20, 25/21- sent 7/14
> 
> berti13---$91-$15237-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/14
> 
> hockeymomnh---$95-$17649-180-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 7/15
> 
> jomik1---$88-$36256-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 281/21, 400/22- sent 7/16
> 
> twilightzone81---$102-$14740-130-SSR-Mar-130/19, 130/20, 130/21- sent 7/17
> 
> DavidL81---$99-$19200-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 175/21- sent 7/20
> 
> JLNTEN17---$98-$16750-160-SSR-Dec-0/19, 302/20, 160/21, sent 7/21
> 
> lea2124---$84-$32525-360-SSR-Apr-0/19, 209/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21
> 
> Karrman---$100-$9445-90-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 7/27
> 
> 77NWD---$86-$17880-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 7/20, 200/21- sent 8/4
> 
> whitneypb85 -- $95-$15200-160-SSR-Sept-10/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/6
> 
> Tarvaris---$95-$14250-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 56/20, 150/21- sent 8/8
> 
> jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 8/11
> 
> macman123---$100-$18150-175-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/14
> 
> macman123---$103-$16090-150-SSR-Aug- 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/14
> 
> macman123---$105-$13135-120-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/14
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Kenito---$195-$63136-320-VGC-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21- sent 7/31
> 
> Royal Consort---$230-$12397-50-VGC-Sep-0/19, 31/20, 50/21- sent 8/10
> 
> Galun---$218-$22997-100-VGC-Dec-0/19, 75/20, 100/21- sent 8/17
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> hmfan82---$156-$16811-100-VGF-Feb-0/19, 3/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/14
> 
> Rstiv---$155-$26834-160-VGF-Jun-0/19, 188/20, 160/21- sent 7/24
> 
> benedib99---$159-$84180-500-VGF-Jun-0/19, 577/20, 500/21, 500/22- sent 8/1
> 
> Momtomouselover---$155-$16921-100-VGF-Apr-0/19, 105/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/5
> 
> Sheriff1---$150-$24800-160-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13
> 
> benedib99---$152-$22927-140-VGF-Jun-0/19, 211/20, 140/21- sent 8/14
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> MICKIMINI---$110-$6354-50-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 80/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/10
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> Hmiles32---$133-$28500-200-CCV@WL-Oct-40/19, 160/20, 200/21- sent 5/21
> 
> Yinn---$130-$28100-200-CCV@WL-Jun-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/5
> 
> Lorana---$159-$8485-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 36/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 7/15
> 
> Lorana---$145-$10885-70-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 54/20, 70/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 7/21
> 
> PaulW08---$148-$9992-60-CCV@WL-Dec-60/19, 120/20, 60/21- sent 7/24
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> FinnFogg---$52-$8490-175-VB-Apr-0/20, 70/21, 175/22- sent 7/10
> 
> Jon84---$70-$4473-50-VB-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 7/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> swong4824---$86-$21275-240-OKW-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 7/1, taken 8/13
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> Jbreen2010---$94-$23984-225-SSR-Jun-0/19, 225/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 7/1, taken 8/7
> 
> Cony---$92-$18990-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 208/20, 200/21-Seller pays dues- sent 7/7, taken 8/9
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*



Does anyone know how often the main post gets updated with the passed, taken and waiting?  sometimes I go days without checking the board for my sanity and there are so many posts in between where I left off to see what’s need passed or taken


----------



## LadybugsMum

RaegansMomma said:


> Does anyone know how often the main post gets updated with the passed, taken and waiting?  sometimes I go days without checking the board for my sanity and there are so many posts in between where I left off to see what’s need passed or taken



I believe its updated once a week.


----------



## sgserenity

mlittig said:


> Am I missing the price on this


AKV-160 points DEC UY: 123/2019(banked from 2018)320/2020 (160/2019 banked and 160/2020.) sent July 18. Passed Aug 25!!
93.75$-15,000$ 2020 MF split with seller


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

PaulW08 said:


> I also have a $100 per point for AKV, but 160 points. I'm a bit nervous as well since I haven't seen what has been taken for AKV, but have seen others say they have heard some AKV have gotten taken.
> 
> Good news is an AKV $100 per point for 160 points passed recently so fingers crossed for both of us!


We also have a 160-point AKV contract at $100pp in the works.  Fingers crossed for everyone.  

We're only at the 2-week mark since it was submitted.  Since this is an add-on contract and we don't have plans to use the points right away, I'm much more patient and laid back in the waiting this time.  When we bought the original contract, I was on pins and needles the entire time.


----------



## gisele2

sgserenity said:


> AKV-160 points DEC UY: 123/2019(banked from 2018)320/2020 (160/2019 banked and 160/2020.) sent July 18.
> 93.75$-15,000$ 2020 MF split with seller


This is a great price, congratulations.


----------



## bluebunny72

bluebunny72 said:


> bluebunny72---$127-$14000-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 7/20



Passed!
bluebunny72---$127-$14000-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 7/20, passed 8/25


----------



## rstiv

bluebunny72 said:


> Passed!
> bluebunny72---$127-$14000-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 7/20, passed 8/25


Congrats!   Im 7/24 that gives me hope I might hear this week or next.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Looks like lots of AK passed today.  Hopefully lots of SSR will pass tomorrow!


----------



## Red Dog Run

rstiv said:


> Congrats!   Im 7/24 that gives me hope I might hear this week or next.


Mine was sent 7/21.  Have a feeling in a couple of days, if a large group was processed, the brokers will be sending them out.


----------



## jomik1

Red Dog Run said:


> Mine was sent 7/21.  Have a feeling in a couple of days, if a large group was processed, the brokers will be sending them out.


Mine was sent on 7/16.  We are at day 40.


----------



## Red Dog Run

jomik1 said:


> Mine was sent on 7/16.  We are at day 40.


Which resort?


----------



## zianha

My contract passed! Woo hoo! Now I can stop pretending that I wasn't stressing out about this. 

zianha---$103-$23911-210-OKW-Dec-0/19, 420/20, 210/21- sent 7/17, passed 8/25


----------



## jomik1

Red Dog Run said:


> Which resort?


SSR


----------



## zebsterama

After years and years and years of renting and a lot of hemming and hawing -- we finally took the plunge today.  Hopefully this contract passes the Disney sniff test and things work out.

This would be our first DVC purchase if it pans out.

zebsterama---$167-$29235-170-VGF-Mar-0/19, 307/20, 170/21, 170/22-Main paid until 2021- sent 8/25

Cheers


----------



## My3kids1989

My3kids1989---$90-$14215-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 132/20, 150/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 8/25

Eta: I’m really content with this, if it gets taken I’ll look for another similar but the seller didn’t even counter, it’s the same UY as my other contract and I found it almost immediately after some great advice from many of you here.


----------



## poofyo101

sgserenity said:


> AKV-160 points DEC UY: 123/2019(banked from 2018)320/2020 (160/2019 banked and 160/2020.) sent July 18. Passed Aug 25!!
> 93.75$-15,000$ 2020 MF split with seller


great deal


----------



## coasternut22

coasternut22---$123-$13598-100-AKV-Mar-0/20, 191/21, 100/22 - sent 8/25


----------



## lea2124

My3kids1989 said:


> My3kids1989---$90-$14215-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 132/20, 150/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 8/25
> 
> Eta: I’m really content with this, if it gets taken I’ll look for another similar but the seller didn’t even counter, it’s the same UY as my other contract and I found it almost immediately after some great advice from many of you here.



That's a really good price. The same happened to us. The seller didn't come back with a counter offer. We're on day 36. 360 @SSR for $84pp. Have a feeling it's going to be taken. Keep your fingers crossed for us.


----------



## macman123

lea2124 said:


> That's a really good price. The same happened to us. The seller didn't come back with a counter offer. We're on day 36. 360 @SSR for $84pp. Have a feeling it's going to be taken. Keep your fingers crossed for us.



Ohhhh. good luck


----------



## Lorana

Late in posting this, but it's nice to have some good news right now.

Lorana---$159-$8485-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 36/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 7/15, passed 8/24


----------



## My3kids1989

lea2124 said:


> That's a really good price. The same happened to us. The seller didn't come back with a counter offer. We're on day 36. 360 @SSR for $84pp. Have a feeling it's going to be taken. Keep your fingers crossed for us.



I definitely will! Such a long wait to not know then to have to start all over again. But if it does pass they are great prices! I’ll be stalking this thread until I get some news now


----------



## Red Dog Run

Thought mine was ready when I received the email. Nope: error on contract number.  Off one digit.  lol.  Have to do addendums and then back to Disney.  But, I was told they don't put me in the back again.  SOOO, I'm close.


----------



## PaulW08

Red Dog Run said:


> Thought mine was ready when I received the email. Nope: error on contract number.  Off one digit.  lol.  Have to do addendums and then back to Disney.  But, I was told they don't put me in the back again.  SOOO, I'm close.



Bummer, but hey that means they are on 7/21 now! I'm sure yours will be looked at again tomorrow.


----------



## Red Dog Run

PaulW08 said:


> Bummer, but hey that means they are on 7/21 now! I'm sure yours will be looked at again tomorrow.
> [/
> 
> 
> PaulW08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer, but hey that means they are on 7/21 now! I'm sure yours will be looked at again tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> So true!  Silver lining.
Click to expand...


----------



## CherryDB

Hoping to sneak this past Disney  We really want to add on BLT.

CherryDB---$125-$19335-150-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/22


----------



## jlnten17

Great news for those waiting on SSR or submitted 7/21 or sooner -- We were just notified we passed!
jlnten17---$98-$16705-160-SSR-Dec-0/19, 302/20, 160/21- sent 7/21, passed 8/26


----------



## masupo

CherryDB said:


> Hoping to sneak this past Disney  We really want to add on BLT.
> 
> CherryDB---$125-$19335-150-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/22



Ooohh nice price!


----------



## macman123

CherryDB said:


> Hoping to sneak this past Disney  We really want to add on BLT.
> 
> CherryDB---$125-$19335-150-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/22



Very nice price! I thought mine at $130pp was good


----------



## jomik1

jlnten17 said:


> Great news for those waiting on SSR or submitted 7/21 or sooner -- We were just notified we passed!
> jlnten17---$98-$16705-160-SSR-Dec-0/19, 302/20, 160/21- sent 7/21, passed 8/26


Hopefully we'll hear on ours soon.  Submitted our SSR on 7/16


----------



## CherryDB

macman123 said:


> Very nice price! I thought mine at $130pp was good


Thank you! Hoping the mouse doesn't take it. The only thing with the contract is it can't close until end of Nov. But since ROFR is taking a while, it will not really be that delayed


----------



## berti13

I've been watching what passes  ROFR for SSR since our contract was taken last week.  I think $98  is the lowest I've seen pass since disney started taking them.  Is that correct?


----------



## jbreen2010

jlnten17 said:


> Great news for those waiting on SSR or submitted 7/21 or sooner -- We were just notified we passed!
> jlnten17---$98-$16705-160-SSR-Dec-0/19, 302/20, 160/21- sent 7/21, passed 8/26




CONGRATS!  We put in almost an identical offer $98pp / 240 pts in early August and i've been watching for a pass like a hawk.  This gives me hope!!!


----------



## jlnten17

berti13 said:


> I've been watching what passes  ROFR for SSR since our contract was taken last week.  I think $98  is the lowest I've seen pass since disney started taking them.  Is that correct?


I don't know if it is the lowest to pass, certainly not the lowest sent as originally I thought we should have negotiated harder for a lower price.  Now I'm pretty surprised we passed honestly given I saw some at $99 get taken.  Maybe Disney is backing off on their SSR shopping spree?


----------



## berti13

jlnten17 said:


> I don't know if it is the lowest to pass, certainly not the lowest sent as originally I thought we should have negotiated harder for a lower price.  Now I'm pretty surprised we passed honestly given I saw some at $99 get taken.  Maybe Disney is backing off on their SSR shopping spree?



I didn't realize they had taken some at $99.  Ours was  taken at $91.  Now I don't know what price point to aim for on a new contract.


----------



## jlnten17

davidl81 said:


> Lexxus379---$95-$14930-141-SSR-Jun-282/20, 141/21, 141/22-sent 7/14, taken 8/20
> 
> 
> 
> I will also note that this is the first of the recent SSR contracts that I have seen bough back under 200 points.  I also have a 175 point contract almost as fully loaded as this contract at $99 a point and my biggest hope was that Disney was only going after bigger contracts and letting sub 200 point contract pass through.  At least now we know that is not the case.  I feel like its almost time to start looking at alternate contracts for mine that very well may get taken.


I stand corrected.  $95 pp was taken and $99 was still pending.  So I would aim for high 90s.


----------



## IsamarV14

Very first contract and super nervous but it was too good a deal to pass!


IsamarV14---$65-$4386-50-VB-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 8/26


----------



## mbailey555

MBAILEY555---$142-$24438-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 162/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/21, passed 8/26


----------



## pangyal

Sorry all, I’ve been working crazy hours for the last week or two and just haven’t had a chance to update the thread. Just please keep posting and I promise to get to it soon!


----------



## mlittig

I am so excited to be posting this for my daughter and her husband as this is their very first DVC contract   They made their full price offer on 8/19 but didn't hear from the sellers that it was accepted until 8/24  Since then, things have progressed very quickly and they were told their contract was sent to Disney for ROFR today so they are very thrilled  My son-in-law went to Disney every year growing up and my three year old grandson has already been twice while my 19 month old grandson just had his first trip last January right after he turned 1  Pixie dust that they (and everyone else waiting!) pass ROFR smoothly and quickly 

mlittig---$119-$13600-110-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 8/26


----------



## CastAStone

pangyal said:


> Sorry all, I’ve been working crazy hours for the last week or two and just haven’t had a chance to update the thread. Just please keep posting and I promise to get to it soon!


Thank you for keeping this going for years and years!


----------



## Spinster Travel

pangyal said:


> Sorry all, I’ve been working crazy hours for the last week or two and just haven’t had a chance to update the thread. Just please keep posting and I promise to get to it soon!


No worries!   we All understand “ Covid crazy times”.   thanks for all you do for this thread!


----------



## Madmavis

mlittig said:


> I am so excited to be posting this for my daughter and her husband as this is their very first DVC contract   They made their full price offer on 8/19 but didn't hear from the sellers that it was accepted until 8/24  Since then, things have progressed very quickly and they were told their contract was sent to Disney for ROFR today so they are very thrilled  My son-in-law went to Disney every year growing up and my three year old grandson has already been twice while my 19 month old grandson just had his first trip last January right after he turned 1  Pixie dust that they pass ROFR smoothly and quickly
> 
> mlittig---$119-$13600-110-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 8/26


Good luck!!


----------



## mlittig

Thanks so much, Madmavis


----------



## macman123

jlnten17 said:


> I stand corrected.  $95 pp was taken and $99 was still pending.  So I would aim for high 90s.



Thats why my lowest is $100pp. Worth paying a little extra to try and get some insurance.....


----------



## PaulW08

macman123 said:


> Thats why my lowest is $100pp. Worth paying a little extra to try and get some insurance.....



I do wonder what all they look at for ROFR. If it's purely price per point or the total dollar amount of the purchase. If the seller is understanding you could go for a higher price per point, but have them pay for or split dues and closing cost.


----------



## jbreen2010

PaulW08 said:


> I do wonder what all they look at for ROFR. If it's purely price per point or the total dollar amount of the purchase. If the seller is understanding you could go for a higher price per point, but have them pay for or split dues and closing cost.




What I did when looking at a contract for resale was figure out what the "total cost" per point would be in today's dollars.   So price per point + maintenance fees throughout the life of the contract + closing costs / total # of points available per contract.  I bet disney has some rationale similar to that as well.  But I would also think if seller were going to pay say 2020 maintenance fees and all of the points were there, then that's a big bonus to disney if they rebuy that - little risk if management fees are prepaid for you.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

pangyal said:


> Sorry all, I’ve been working crazy hours for the last week or two and just haven’t had a chance to update the thread. Just please keep posting and I promise to get to it soon!


Take your time, we understand! I think we all just appreciate this thread and enjoy keeping up with each others' contracts! This is my favorite thread on the site, thank you!


----------



## mlittig

TTA Rider Matt said:


> Take your time, we understand! I think we all just appreciate this thread and enjoy keeping up with each others' contracts! This is my favorite thread on the site, thank you!



I completely agree, TTA Rider Matt


----------



## poofyo101

PaulW08 said:


> I do wonder what all they look at for ROFR. If it's purely price per point or the total dollar amount of the purchase. If the seller is understanding you could go for a higher price per point, but have them pay for or split dues and closing cost.


They look for total cost. They are too smart to just care about the PPP vs the TRUE PPP.


----------



## lea2124

I'm really starting to think that disney set a day each week for looking at certain resorts. It seems 1 day last week there were a lot of AKL that got taken/passed and then another day a lot of SSR were taken but with no real pattern with why they took them. One contract for SSR was quite low ($92 pp) and the other contract was quite high ($98 pp). It's been very quiet today. Haven't heard of any news today. Day 38 :-(


----------



## jbreen2010

lea2124 said:


> I'm really starting to think that disney set a day each week for looking at certain resorts. It seems 1 day last week there were a lot of AKL that got taken/passed and then another day a lot of SSR were taken but with no real pattern with why they took them. One contract for SSR was quite low ($92 pp) and the other contract was quite high ($98 pp). It's been very quiet today. Haven't heard of any news today. Day 38 :-(




We should just get disney on this forum so they can look at the nicely organized page 1 and see all of the contracts coming their way by resort and price.  Maybe that would help expedite the process (haha!)


----------



## jomik1

lea2124 said:


> I'm really starting to think that disney set a day each week for looking at certain resorts. It seems 1 day last week there were a lot of AKL that got taken/passed and then another day a lot of SSR were taken but with no real pattern with why they took them. One contract for SSR was quite low ($92 pp) and the other contract was quite high ($98 pp). It's been very quiet today. Haven't heard of any news today. Day 38 :-(


I'm on day 42.  I just want to know one way or another.


----------



## CastAStone

poofyo101 said:


> They look for total cost. They are too smart to just care about the PPP vs the TRUE PPP.


I still think it’s more random than only price, based on what exactly they think they can sell at the time. So this week the line could be $100 and next week it could be $93, because this week they need six contracts and next week they only need two.


lea2124 said:


> I'm really starting to think that disney set a day each week for looking at certain resorts. It seems 1 day last week there were a lot of AKL that got taken/passed and then another day a lot of SSR were taken but with no real pattern with why they took them. One contract for SSR was quite low ($92 pp) and the other contract was quite high ($98 pp). It's been very quiet today. Haven't heard of any news today. Day 38 :-(


I don’t know if it’s that precise, but it certainly appears they’ve holding then in bunches and making decisions.


----------



## Naglejen

All quiet on the ROFR front today...

For a while, it looks like it was speeding up, but now it seems to be slowing back down. Today is my 30 day mark for my AKL contract, which has a pretty high ppp so I’m hoping it is safe, but I bet I still don't know by this time next week.


----------



## ScubaCat

sgserenity said:


> We  Passed!!
> we must have been in that AKV 10:30 batch because our agent just contacted us.
> AKV-160 points DEC UY: 123/2019(banked from 2018)320/2020 (160/2019 banked and 160/2020.) sent July 18.


Could you please format your contract details with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list? (under "PASSED" of course!)


----------



## poofyo101

CastAStone said:


> I still think it’s more random than only price, based on what exactly they think they can sell at the time. So this week the line could be $100 and next week it could be $93, because this week they need six contracts and next week they only need two.
> 
> I don’t know if it’s that precise, but it certainly appears they’ve holding then in bunches and making decisions.


They get aggressive on certain resorts during certain times. Now SSR. Before Covid AKV probably based upon their inventory. But at some point they will buy anything back (outside poly, CCV, and aulani etc) if the price is low enough. Just my .02 based upon experience.


----------



## Snowmiser

I finally got a Beach Club offer accepted! Would have been better if it happened before they started taking contracts, but oh well.  I sold a contract that closed in July after waiting 55 days for ROFR so hoping this one goes faster (and that they don't take it).

Snowmiser---$130-$20830-150-BCV-Mar-0/19, 102/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/27


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Great price!


----------



## CastAStone

poofyo101 said:


> But at some point they will buy anything back (outside poly, CCV, and aulani etc) if the price is low enough.


I agree with this. If you take the Orange County database and do the very tedious work to figure out the price per point for each one (which is a huge PITA on the ones Disney buys back) the buyer for the cheapest contracts (ignoring COVID) are all Disney, then at a certain price it becomes a mix of Disney and Disboarders lowballers for a while, and then there seems to be a ceiling where they won’t ROFR even if there’s a waiting list.

Working from memory on the times I’ve done that tedious work, I *think* the guaranteed buyback (in normal times) is somewhere around 50% of the direct price, and the ceiling is somewhere around 65% of direct pricing. The in between is where supply and demand of sold out resorts becomes really important.

I do think they’d buy a Poly contract back if the price was completely ridiculous. Not CCV or Aulani though.


----------



## poofyo101

CastAStone said:


> I agree with this. If you take the Orange County database and do the very tedious work to figure out the price per point for each one (which is a huge PITA on the ones Disney buys back) the buyer for the cheapest contracts (ignoring COVID) are all Disney, then at a certain price it becomes a mix of Disney and Disboarders lowballers for a while, and then there seems to be a ceiling where they won’t ROFR even if there’s a waiting list.
> 
> Working from memory on the times I’ve done that tedious work, I *think* the guaranteed buyback (in normal times) is somewhere around 50% of the direct price, and the ceiling is somewhere around 65% of direct pricing. The in between is where supply and demand of sold out resorts becomes really important.
> 
> I do think they’d buy a Poly contract back if the price was completely ridiculous. Not CCV or Aulani though.


What would you consider a ridiculous price on poly as the direct price is very high on it?


----------



## pangyal

Updated! Phew


----------



## CastAStone

poofyo101 said:


> What would you consider a ridiculous price on poly as the direct price is very high on it?


Low enough to trigger ROFR? $70 a point? Ultimately there’s extremely few contracts that sell for half of market rate but it’s also not zero. They almost all exchange hands on timeshare advertising sites, eBay, Craigslist and the like, where clueless desperate sellers look to unload quick and cheap, and they’re almost always bought back by Disney. Here’s an Example


----------



## sgserenity

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please format your contract details with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list? (under "PASSED" of course!)


Sorry completely new to this didn’t even realize I had to format it in a certain way. Is this what you mean:

sgserenity---$93.75-$15613.60-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 123/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 7/18, passed 8/25


----------



## lephelps

pangyal said:


> Updated! Phew



FYI, mine still shows as waiting but it passed.  I maybe messed up as I quoted my original post when adding the “passed” update (post #1,178). Here’s the string without being in a quote:

lephelps---$100-$16318-150-OKW-Apr-0/19, 128/20, 150/21-40 banked 2019 pts- sent 7/12, passed 8/17


----------



## Wedgeout

New to DISboards. This was my submission. First attempt at DVC membership. Waiting...

Wedgeout---$135-$31145-225-BCV-Apr-0/19, 3/20, 225/21, 225/22-seller pays MF ‘20- sent 8/5


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Updated! Phew


After all that work, take a week off at a DVC resort!  SAB is open...


----------



## ScubaCat

sgserenity said:


> Sorry completely new to this didn’t even realize I had to format it in a certain way. Is this what you mean:
> 
> sgserenity---$93.75-$15613.60-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 123/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 7/18, passed 8/25


Thanks!


----------



## pirate33

CastAStone said:


> Thank you for keeping this going for years and years!



Ditto x1000!


----------



## Ruttangel

Day 42 and all is quiet


----------



## lea2124

Ruttangel said:


> Day 42 and all is quiet


Oh no. Which resort? And how many points?


----------



## Ruttangel

lea2124 said:


> Oh no. Which resort? And how many points?


BWV 150pts, broker thought it would be this week, I’m just losing patience!
I see the taken list is updated and looks like just SSR is at most risk atm


----------



## poofyo101

Ruttangel said:


> BWV 150pts, broker thought it would be this week, I’m just losing patience!
> I see the taken list is updated and looks like just SSR is at most risk atm


SSR and OKW VB all hot.


----------



## Ruttangel

TAKEN

Ruttangel---$95-$15250-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 42/21, 150/22-Buyer pay $400 MF '21- sent 7/18, taken 8/28


----------



## Ruttangel

Ruttangel said:


> I’m at day 38 and keep thinking this is Disney
> 
> View attachment 521556




OMG - I was so tempting fate with this post!
Quote from broker - "We never know why they do what they do and sometimes it has nothing to do with price. I think Disney needs more inventory to sell to their onsite guests."


----------



## lea2124

Ruttangel said:


> OMG - I was so tempting fate with this post!
> Quote from broker - "We never know why they do what they do and sometimes it has nothing to do with price. I think Disney needs more inventory to sell to their onsite guests."


so sorry @Ruttangel


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Ruttangel said:


> TAKEN
> 
> Ruttangel---$95-$15250-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 42/21, 150/22-Buyer pay $400 MF '21- sent 7/18, taken 8/28


I'm so sorry...that was such a long wait with such sad results.


----------



## lovethesun12

Ruttangel said:


> OMG - I was so tempting fate with this post!
> Quote from broker - "We never know why they do what they do and sometimes it has nothing to do with price. I think Disney needs more inventory to sell to their onsite guests."


Ouch this one hurt! I think it was probably a result of bad timing (in the current situation). Personally I wouldn't stop aiming for the price point, but I guess how much heartache you can take is an individual decision  Hopefully the next one goes through!


----------



## Ruttangel

lovethesun12 said:


> Ouch this one hurt! I think it was probably a result of bad timing (in the current situation). Personally I wouldn't stop aiming for the price point, but I guess how much heartache you can take is an individual decision  Hopefully the next one goes through!


The broker has sent me 2 other listings and said he can keep deposit for short period, I'm still in shock,


----------



## poofyo101

Ruttangel said:


> The broker has sent me 2 other listings and said he can keep deposit for short period, I'm still in shock,


Double edged sword with trying to get a good deal. So is Disney.


----------



## CastAStone

Ruttangel said:


> TAKEN
> 
> Ruttangel---$95-$15250-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 42/21, 150/22-Buyer pay $400 MF '21- sent 7/18, taken 8/28


Oh no! Sorry to hear that. BOOOOO.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

I'm on day 44 with my SSR contract.  I'm fully expecting to hear that it gets taken today.  I just want to know either way. :-(


----------



## jomik1

HockeyMomNH said:


> I'm on day 44 with my SSR contract.  I'm fully expecting to hear that it gets taken today.  I just want to know either way. :-(


Me too.  Today is day 43 for our SSR contract.  Just want to know if we're moving forward or if I have to start looking again.


----------



## CherryDB

Ruttangel said:


> OMG - I was so tempting fate with this post!
> Quote from broker - "We never know why they do what they do and sometimes it has nothing to do with price. I think Disney needs more inventory to sell to their onsite guests."


Sorry to hear this


----------



## lea2124

Has anyone ever bought direct from disney AND had a resale contract going through ROFR at the same time? Did they waive your resale? Or still take it? Wondering if this will help or hinder us.


----------



## mistysue

Ruttangel said:


> TAKEN
> 
> Ruttangel---$95-$15250-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 42/21, 150/22-Buyer pay $400 MF '21- sent 7/18, taken 8/28


Oh no!  I'm sorry.   Now I'm more nervous-  I sent on 7/22 but at $112/point. You were one of the ones I was jealous of getting a better deal, I hope they find mind too expensive.


----------



## Ruttangel

mistysue said:


> Oh no!  I'm sorry.   Now I'm more nervous-  I sent on 7/22 but at $112/point. You were one of the ones I was jealous of getting a better deal, I hope they find mind too expensive.


wishing you all the luck in the world!!!


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Ruttangel said:


> TAKEN
> 
> Ruttangel---$95-$15250-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 42/21, 150/22-Buyer pay $400 MF '21- sent 7/18, taken 8/28


Sorry to hear this, I know how emotionally invested we all get in these contracts, and that was a heck of a price. Best of luck to you in finding another!


----------



## Ruttangel

TTA Rider Matt said:


> Sorry to hear this, I know how emotionally invested we all get in these contracts, and that was a heck of a price. Best of luck to you in finding another!


I've been hearing from folks on the board that there might be better bargains when the dues for 2021 is released, I might just wait until then now?


----------



## mmkmkmmf

lea2124 said:


> Has anyone ever bought direct from disney AND had a resale contract going through ROFR at the same time? Did they waive your resale? Or still take it? Wondering if this will help or hinder us.


That is a great question! I would love the answer to this as well.  Crystal Ball's anyone?


----------



## EM Lawrence

I don’t think it would make any difference one way or the other.


----------



## lea2124

They are obviously holding on to our contract and @jomik1 contract because they are bigger contracts. I see someone who also submitted on 21/07 passed on the 26/08 but their offer was for 160 points and $98 pp.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Ruttangel said:


> I've been hearing from folks on the board that there might be better bargains when the dues for 2021 is released, I might just wait until then now?


I'm not sure this will have much of an impact on the market, unless dues skyrocket by some ridiculous number. I'm also relatively new to the resale market myself though, so I would be curious to see what some more seasoned DVC vets think. I think for most people who are at the point of buying DVC, the dues are just something you know you're going to have to pay, so I doubt it would factor in too much into the supply/demand balance. Just my thoughts though.


----------



## jomik1

lea2124 said:


> They are obviously holding on to our contract and @jomik1 contract because they are bigger contracts. I see someone who also submitted on 21/07 passed on the 26/08 but their offer was for 160 points and $98 pp.


----------



## jennf

day 25.....I know I have a ways to go but this wait is making me crazy


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Lots of pixie dust to lea2124 and jomik1!


----------



## jomik1

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Lots of pixie dust to lea2124 and jomik1!


LOL!!  Thank you.  I'll take all the pixie dust I can get at this point. 43 Days and counting.


----------



## Sandisw

It does seem like Disney is starting to catch back up and take contracts that got through when sales and such were shut down.

I am so sorry for those losing out after 40 plus days of waiting.


----------



## pangyal

ScubaCat said:


> After all that work, take a week off at a DVC resort!  SAB is open...


Funny you should say that...


----------



## striker1064

TTA Rider Matt said:


> I'm not sure this will have much of an impact on the market, unless dues skyrocket by some ridiculous number. I'm also relatively new to the resale market myself though, so I would be curious to see what some more seasoned DVC vets think. I think for most people who are at the point of buying DVC, the dues are just something you know you're going to have to pay, so I doubt it would factor in too much into the supply/demand balance. Just my thoughts though.



Happens almost every year. It's not a significant drop, but there are more contracts on the market in December and January, which leads to a slight recession of prices.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

striker1064 said:


> Happens almost every year. It's not a significant drop, but there are more contracts on the market in December and January, which leads to a slight recession of prices.


Interesting, thanks for the explanation. It'll especially be interesting this year what happens with dues and how that impacts sales.


----------



## macman123

lea2124 said:


> Has anyone ever bought direct from disney AND had a resale contract going through ROFR at the same time? Did they waive your resale? Or still take it? Wondering if this will help or hinder us.



Yep. I brought Bay Lake Tower direct and had 2 going through ROFR at the same time. All passed.....

Currently have 3 SSR contracts with ROFR, all $100pp to try and hope its high enough


----------



## LadybugsMum

lea2124 said:


> Has anyone ever bought direct from disney AND had a resale contract going through ROFR at the same time? Did they waive your resale? Or still take it? Wondering if this will help or hinder us.



I did this and my resale SSR contract passed on 8/3; however, that was right before they started buying back contracts. I don't know if it would have passed since I had a $96pp with 210 points.


----------



## macman123

LadybugsMum said:


> I did this and my resale SSR contract passed on 8/3; however, that was right before they started buying back contracts. I don't know if it would have passed since I had a $96pp with 210 points.



Im $100pp with SSR, so hopefully that's enough


----------



## Kickstart

Ruttangel said:


> TAKEN
> 
> Ruttangel---$95-$15250-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 42/21, 150/22-Buyer pay $400 MF '21- sent 7/18, taken 8/28



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Sorry to hear


----------



## Ruttangel

Kickstart said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Sorry to hear


Good luck my friend!!


----------



## DVCanonymouse

DVCanonymouse---$130-$25630-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 57/20, 190/21, 190/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/28

Thank you to DISboards and The DVC Show for all the info and advice that made this offer possible. DVCStore has made the process seamless so far!

*holding breath on edge of seat...now, we wait for pixiedust!!


----------



## Kickstart

Kickstart said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Sorry to hear





Ruttangel said:


> Good luck my friend!!



Thanks...
I figure I'll hear something next week, or the week after.  I'm definitely worried about passing.


----------



## jomik1

Welp, it's back to the drawing board.  Just notified that Disney took our contract.  Disappointed but not surprised.  Good luck everyone that's still waiting to hear.  Sending pixie dust your way!

jomik1---$88-$36256-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 343/21, 400/22- sent 7/16, taken 8/28


----------



## macman123

jomik1 said:


> jomik1---$88-$36256-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 343/21, 400/22- sent 7/16, taken 8/28



Oh, it did seem like it was within the range to be taken......


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

jomik1 said:


> Welp, it's back to the drawing board.  Just notified that Disney took our contract.  Disappointed but not surprised.  Good luck everyone that's still waiting to hear.  Sending pixie dust your way!
> 
> jomik1---$88-$36256-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 343/21, 400/22- sent 7/16, taken 8/28



That's a bummer!!  They need to stop this. 

Climb back on that horse and pick another!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

macman123 said:


> Oh, it did seem like it was within the range to be taken......



And just like that....VOILA!  Disney has become predictable with ROFR.   Truly.


----------



## jomik1

macman123 said:


> Oh, it did seem like it was within the range to be taken......


Yeah, I wasn't surprised.  Just glad that we now know and can move forward


----------



## jomik1

ABE4DISNEY said:


> That's a bummer!!  They need to stop this.
> 
> Climb back on that horse and pick another!


Just put an offer in an another contract.  Waiting to see if they accept or counter. I'll post once we put another contract into ROFR. Hopefully, Disney will be done with their buying spree soon!!


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cyberc1978---$135-$22915-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 92/21, 160/22- sent 8/21 (I’m the Seller)


----------



## Aussie RJ

Cyberc1978 said:


> Cyberc1978---$135-$22915-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 92/21, 160/22- sent 8/21 (Seller)


You’re buying up big mate!


----------



## Cyberc1978

Aussie RJ said:


> You’re buying up big mate!


This one I’m actually selling that’s why I put in the (seller) quote


----------



## DVCanonymouse

Cyberc1978 said:


> This one I’m actually selling that’s why I put in the (seller) quote


Oh, thank you for clarifying. I didn't know what that (seller) meant...thought it was a typo!


----------



## Cyberc1978

DVCanonymouse said:


> Oh, thank you for clarifying. I didn't know what that (seller) meant...thought it was a typo!



Maybe I should made it more clear.

honestly I would have loved to be able to keep it but it was time to sell it now that I got VGF and VGF is one of my absolute favorite resorts and BLT I only used as SAP.


----------



## DVCanonymouse

Cyberc1978 said:


> Maybe I should made it more clear.
> 
> honestly I would have loved to be able to keep it but it was time to sell it now that I got VGF and VGF is one of my absolute favorite resorts and BLT I only used as SAP.


Congrats on your VGF!  Yeah, I guess you could write "Im the seller, not the buyer"...or insert "(seller)" after your username at the beginning of the string.


----------



## Cyberc1978

DVCanonymouse said:


> Congrats on your VGF!  Yeah, I guess you could write "Im the seller, not the buyer"...or insert "(seller)" after your username at the beginning of the string.


Thanks.

I have updated my post


----------



## jomik1

Lost one contract today, jumped right back in and had an offer accepted.  Will post a properly posted string once I have all the numbers and a sent date.  Basically, $94/400 points at SSR 0/20 400/21 400/22.  Hopefully Disney will get it's fill of SSR before we get to the 35-45 day mark and we'll pass through.


----------



## Liquidice

jomik1 said:


> Lost one contract today, jumped right back in and had an offer accepted.  Will post a properly posted string once I have all the numbers and a sent date.  Basically, $94/400 points at SSR 0/20 400/21 400/22.  Hopefully Disney will get it's fill of SSR before we get to the 35-45 day mark and we'll pass through.



So sorry to hear your contract got taken, but best of luck on the new one!  I hope Disney stops buying back contracts too (at least not so many) or at least doesn't buy yours


----------



## Red Dog Run

Cyberc1978 said:


> Maybe I should made it more clear.
> 
> honestly I would have loved to be able to keep it but it was time to sell it now that I got VGF and VGF is one of my absolute favorite resorts and BLT I only used as SAP.


What are you referring to with the SAP reference?  Thanks.


----------



## poofyo101

Red Dog Run said:


> What are you referring to with the SAP reference?  Thanks.


Sleep around points= Using your points at other resorts instead of the home resort.


----------



## Red Dog Run

poofyo101 said:


> Sleep around points= Using your points at other resorts instead of the home resort.


Thank you.  Still a newbie...


----------



## ScubaCat

Red Dog Run said:


> Thank you.  Still a newbie...


LOL, I just learned it too.


----------



## lea2124

@jomik1 so sorry to hear your news. We still haven't heard anything. It's hard to predict what disney will do with our SSR contract considering ours was nearly as big as yours! Would disney really want another 360 points at SSR? Things just got really interesting/tense  
It's the not knowing that's frustrating.


----------



## macman123

lea2124 said:


> @jomik1 so sorry to hear your news. We still haven't heard anything. It's hard to predict what disney will do with our SSR contract considering ours was nearly as big as yours! Would disney really want another 360 points at SSR? Things just got really interesting/tense
> It's the not knowing that's frustrating.



What was your price point?


----------



## lea2124

macman123 said:


> What was your price point?


$84


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

First contract with DVC, fingers crossed!
HappyThoughtsTees---$202-$34320-160-VGC-Jun-102/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-Seller pays '19 MFs- sent 8/11


----------



## jomik1

lea2124 said:


> @jomik1 so sorry to hear your news. We still haven't heard anything. It's hard to predict what disney will do with our SSR contract considering ours was nearly as big as yours! Would disney really want another 360 points at SSR? Things just got really interesting/tense
> It's the not knowing that's frustrating.


Hopefully they won't take yours. They have to start letting bigger SSR Contracts through at some point.  The waiting to hear was the worst.  Once we knew, we found another contract we liked and put in an offer that was accepted last night.  Thankfully, I have no plans to head to Disney this year so we have time to "play the game".  Sending lots of pixie dust your way that you hear good news soon!!


----------



## Red Dog Run

How long do you guys usually wait for a seller to consider the offer?  It's only been 24 hours, but I would hate to miss a different offer while they wait.  Only once was I ever neglected by a broker and he never got back.  Never answered a refusal, or nothing.


----------



## Cyberc1978

poofyo101 said:


> Sleep around points= Using your points at other resorts instead of the home resort.


Exactly


----------



## mlittig

Red Dog Run said:


> How long do you guys usually wait for a seller to consider the offer?  It's only been 24 hours, but I would hate to miss a different offer while they wait.  Only once was I ever neglected by a broker and he never got back.  Never answered a refusal, or nothing.



My daughter and her husband made their full price offer on a Wednesday and the seller did not accept until the following Monday  The broker was excellent keeping them up to date and said the seller had several contracts listed so they felt overwhelmed  They liked the contract and waited it out. But they had decided that if they did not hear back by Monday, they were going to recind their offer to look for another contract  But it all worked out as they heard early Monday morning and are in ROFR now for their first DVC contract  Maybe you could call the listing broker, Red Dog Run and tell them you are giving the seller 24 more hours before you recind your offer! Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## Red Dog Run

mlittig said:


> My daughter and her husband made their full price offer on a Wednesday and the seller did not accept until the following Monday  The broker was excellent keeping them up to date and said the seller had several contracts listed so they felt overwhelmed  They liked the contract and waited it out. But they had decided that if they did not hear back by Monday, they were going to recind their offer to look for another contract  But it all worked out as they heard early Monday morning and are in ROFR now for their first DVC contract  Maybe you could call the listing broker, Red Dog Run and tell them you are giving the seller 24 more hours before you recind your offer! Good luck and keep us updated


Excellent advice.  AND, they just NOW took the offer.  I'll have to write it up for the thread.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Red Dog Run---$138-$14,728-100-PVB-0/20, 100/21, 100/22-Sending 8/30


LAST ONE!  I put in for 4 this month, and I am NOT YET A MEMBER! All in ROFR, still.


----------



## jomik1

Red Dog Run said:


> How long do you guys usually wait for a seller to consider the offer?  It's only been 24 hours, but I would hate to miss a different offer while they wait.  Only once was I ever neglected by a broker and he never got back.  Never answered a refusal, or nothing.


We've been very lucky.  The first contract we had, offer was accepted same day.  Lost that one to Disney yesterday.  Found another contract and made an offer yesterday afternoon and offer was accepted last evening.  Should see the contract on this one on Monday.


----------



## macman123

lea2124 said:


> $84



oh...... That quite low. DVCRM said highest price taken has been $99


----------



## lea2124

I'm sure we'll hear next week that they are taking it. 
Just a shame it's taken so long.
What will be will be


----------



## ScubaCat

Red Dog Run said:


> Red Dog Run---$138-$14,728-100-PVB-0/20, 100/21, 100/22-Sending 8/30


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list? (it's close, but not quite!) thanks!


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

Red Dog Run said:


> How long do you guys usually wait for a seller to consider the offer?  It's only been 24 hours, but I would hate to miss a different offer while they wait.  Only once was I ever neglected by a broker and he never got back.  Never answered a refusal, or nothing.


Most brokers get back to you with an answer quickly. Longest I waited was 2 days.


----------



## Red Dog Run

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list? (it's close, but not quite!) thanks!
> 
> 
> ScubaCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list? (it's close, but not quite!) thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Red Dog Run---$138-$14,728-100-PVB-Oct-0/20, 100/21, 100/22-Sending 8/30
> 
> Sorry!  Reformatted.  I forgot the use year.
Click to expand...


----------



## HockeyMomNH

So, our contract states that it will be closed on or before 9/7.  I expect that we will hear from Disney this week, but what happens if we don't?  Anyone have any experience?


----------



## sgserenity

HockeyMomNH said:


> So, our contract states that it will be closed on or before 9/7.  I expect that we will hear from Disney this week, but what happens if we don't?  Anyone have any experience?


The same thing is happening to us. We were supposed to close Aug 28 or before but we got our ROFR approved on Aug 25, Contacted my agent who stated the following: “The closing agent will automatically extend the closing date since neither buyer nor seller are at fault.”


----------



## coolingjupiter

sgserenity said:


> The same thing is happening to us. We were supposed to close Aug 28 or before but we got our ROFR approved on Aug 25, Contacted my agent who stated the following: “The closing agent will automatically extend the closing date since neither buyer nor seller are at fault.”



I can tell you that our contract has a line about how the closing date can be extended.  I don’t have access to it at the moment to get the exact wording, but I know it says something about if it doesn’t close by the stated date, it will be extended.


----------



## macman123

The agents will extend the deadline. They wait for ROFR and then roughly another 3 weeks for the estoppel from Disney.

They wont close without ROFR or the estoppel.


----------



## sgserenity

hi hoping to understand the resale process a little better. If i received my closing documents does that mean that estoppel is complete. how long does estoppel take? i passed ROFR on Aug 25 and my closing documents to sign and return on the aug 27.


----------



## macman123

sgserenity said:


> hi hoping to understand the resale process a little better. If i received my closing documents does that mean that estoppel is complete. how long does estoppel take? i passed ROFR on Aug 25 and my closing documents to sign and return on the aug 27.



ROFR is taking around 40-45 days or so.
Once that is waived then the Title Co need the estoppel, that took around 3 weeks for me.
Generally, if you sign the closing documents that mean the Title Co have the estoppel.
The Title then gets Deed recorded which only takes a day or so, then gets sent to Disney.
To have the contract added to the account took a further 5 weeks or so.
Then after the contract is loaded it takes another 2 weeks or so to get the points.


----------



## poofyo101

macman123 said:


> The agents will extend the deadline. They wait for ROFR and then roughly another 3 weeks for the estoppel from Disney.
> 
> They wont close without ROFR or the estoppel.


IT has not been taking 3 week for estoppel. just a few days.


----------



## HHISand

If you (or your agent) received estopppel just a few days after ROFR, I believe you were lucky.  Disney waived ROFR on 8/12 for me and still waiting.  I inquired a few days ago and the title company still has not received it.


----------



## poofyo101

HHISand said:


> If you (or your agent) received estopppel just a few days after ROFR, I believe you were lucky.  Disney waived ROFR on 8/12 for me and still waiting.  I inquired a few days ago and the title company still has not received it.


Who is your title company?


----------



## HHISand

TRCS. Is it possible your title company didn't tell you Disney had waived ROFR until they had the estoppel?


----------



## poofyo101

HHISand said:


> TRCS. Is it possible your title company didn't tell you Disney had waived ROFR until they had the estoppel?


No. I have closed 5 to 6 since covid began and all received in less than a week.


----------



## HHISand

Who was your title company for future reference?  Fortunately, we are not in a big hurry.  Would like to book in mid-October 2021 but would also be fine with November (other than Thanksgiving) so I think that we are fine.  Worse case scenario, we will book in February 2022.  However, since we book 1 bedrooms, I think we are fine.


----------



## poofyo101

HHISand said:


> Who was your title company for future reference?  Fortunately, we are not in a big hurry.  Would like to book in mid-October 2021 but would also be fine with November (other than Thanksgiving) so I think that we are fine.  Worse case scenario, we will book in February 2022.  However, since we book 1 bedrooms, I think we are fine.


Mason Title
Jeffrey C Sweet
Both are equally fast.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

sgserenity said:


> hi hoping to understand the resale process a little better. If i received my closing documents does that mean that estoppel is complete. how long does estoppel take? i passed ROFR on Aug 25 and my closing documents to sign and return on the aug 27.


They won’t send closing docs without the estoppel. Estoppels come from Disney but it’s been taking less than a day to get them.


----------



## Hjs33

Red Dog Run said:


> Red Dog Run---$138-$14,728-100-PVB-0/20, 100/21, 100/22-Sending 8/30
> 
> 
> LAST ONE!  I put in for 4 this month, and I am NOT YET A MEMBER! All in ROFR, still.


Good luck!  Disney has never ROFR Poly so it should just be a matter of time on this one.


----------



## lea2124

macman123 said:


> ROFR is taking around 40-45 days or so.
> Once that is waived then the Title Co need the estoppel, that took around 3 weeks for me.
> Generally, if you sign the closing documents that mean the Title Co have the estoppel.
> The Title then gets Deed recorded which only takes a day or so, then gets sent to Disney.
> To have the contract added to the account took a further 5 weeks or so.
> Then after the contract is loaded it takes another 2 weeks or so to get the points.


And at what point do you pay the rest of the money? Thanks.


----------



## macman123

lea2124 said:


> And at what point do you pay the rest of the money? Thanks.



After estoppel and before you close. They can only close once paid.


----------



## macman123

poofyo101 said:


> IT has not been taking 3 week for estoppel. just a few days.



In my experience with 2 different brokers and 2 different Title Co's it was 3 weeks.


----------



## macman123

poofyo101 said:


> Mason Title
> Jeffrey C Sweet
> Both are equally fast.



I had one with Mason

ROFR passed June 30th
Closing docs received July 16th.
I cant see it taken 17 days or so just to send closing docs.


----------



## Madmavis

macman123 said:


> I had one with Mason
> 
> ROFR passed June 30th
> Closing docs received July 16th.
> I cant see it taken 17 days or so just to send closing docs.


I agree. It 3 weeks for me to get closing docs once I passed ROFR


----------



## EM Lawrence

I got my closing documents from Mason just a few days after we passed ROFR.  But we were closing in on the contract deadline and I had indicated that I was not willing to extend it if we did not close on time.  My ROFR took over 60 days. I was honestly shocked that I got the closing documents so fast. Also,@lea2124 I would recommend that you hold onto your money until the seller has returned their closing documents.  Just let the title company know that you plan to send the money as soon as all the paperwork is completed.


----------



## twilightzone81

So some people seem to get their closing documents a few days after ROFR and some people are waiting nearly a month!? Is this on Disney or the title company or a combination? In the email where my broker confirmed ROFR had been waived I was told to expect closing documents in 10-14 days so was expecting them this week? (ROFR passed 1 week ago today).


----------



## EM Lawrence

I honestly don’t know why some people get closing documents quickly and others wait much longer, but if I had to guess I would pin it on the title company.  Mason was super quick at with every step in my experience.  Disney was the holdup.


----------



## twilightzone81

Well I certainly know which title company I'm going to use when I buy my next contract (sssshhhh, husband doesn't know about the addonitus issue yet haha!).


----------



## chicagoshannon

It took about 2 weeks (maybe a little less) to get our closing docs after passing.  After passing we got an email from Fidelity stating it would take 2-3 weeks for the paperwork.  I think it's the broker holding things up not the closing company.  When I saw people getting their document within just a couple of days and having closed even before we to our documents I asked the closing company.  They said they were waiting for something from the broker (guessing the estopel) and so I reached out to Fidelity.  Miraculously they recieved the paperwork from Disney "just a few moments ago".  lol yeah ok.  So they "expedited" my paperwork.  Wonder if it would have taken another week if I hadn't complained.


----------



## gisele2

I was with Fidelity and First american. Between ROFR and closing docs I was expecting 4 weeks, but I had them in five days. ( for me 4 weeks would have been better , exchange rate is a little better right now)


----------



## sethschroeder

macman123 said:


> I had one with Mason
> 
> ROFR passed June 30th
> Closing docs received July 16th.
> I cant see it taken 17 days or so just to send closing docs.



Except you had a holiday in between there and it taking that long to get closing documents gives zero information on estoppel other than they would have gotten sooner than that. 

It can take some of these brokers/title companies a couple days just to send in ROFR which which should be fairly instant.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Hmm, if we do pass ROFR this week and it takes two weeks from that it will be right when we are at WDW.  I guess we will be the delay then.  Lol!


----------



## twilightzone81

HockeyMomNH said:


> Hmm, if we do pass ROFR this week and it takes two weeks from that it will be right when we are at WDW.  I guess we will be the delay then.  Lol!


I can't beleive you still haven't heard - what day are you on now?


----------



## Liquidice

I'm using Fidelity and First American...
I passed on 8/24/20 - still waiting on closing paperwork.  Emailed Fidelity on Friday 8/28 last week and they said they received the estoppel on Thursday 8/27.  The agent told me to wait until tomorrow (9/1/20) to email her again and she would check on the status and ask them to hurry up


----------



## HockeyMomNH

twilightzone81 said:


> I can't beleive you still haven't heard - what day are you on now?



Day 47. :-(


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

pangyal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !
> 
> *If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*
> 
> *https://rofr.scubacat.net*
> 
> *Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.
> 
> *PLEASE join me in giving huge props to @ScubaCat who worked to develop this super useful tool!!!*
> 
> If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:
> 
> DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.
> 
> 
> Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.
> 
> Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.
> 
> 
> Sample:
> 
> pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16
> 
> *Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.
> 
> Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:
> 
> January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
> July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
> January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
> July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
> September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
> January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
> April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
> July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
> October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
> January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
> April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
> July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
> October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
> January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
> April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
> July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
> Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
> Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
> *April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
> *July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
> *Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*
> *January 2020- March 2020 ROFR List*
> *April 2020- June 2020 ROFR List*




Report Bryan Burmeister---$93-$21030-210-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 210/21- sent 8/24


----------



## Sparky984

Madmavis said:


> I agree. It 3 weeks for me to get closing docs once I passed ROFR


We are 2 weeks past ROFR and still waiting on closing documents from Mason.


----------



## mmkmkmmf

Bryan Burmeister said:


> Report Bryan Burmeister---$93-$21030-210-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 210/21- sent 8/24


mmkmkmmf---$130-$42014-300-BLT-Mar-129/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/3


----------



## Red Dog Run

Day 41Red Dog Run---OKW sent 7/21 for 70 pts March: Contacted the broker to see how much of a pause having to complete an addendum due to a clerical error on the contract created.   Waiting.  I know they are busy.  I'm like a child before Christmas because this is the FIRST I have ever submitted.  Worked extra tutoring hours for this purchase.  A LOT of extra hours.


----------



## Lorana

Sparky984 said:


> We are 2 weeks past ROFR and still waiting on closing documents from Mason.


I am also 2 weeks past ROFR but am waiting on TRCS for closing documents. 

I also used TRCS for a SSR contract that closed and had the deed recorded on 7/15/2020 that is still not appearing in my account (it’ll be 7 weeks on Wednesday since it closed).


----------



## seashell46

seashell46-$95-$15828-160-OKW (Extended 2057)-Dec-0/19,2/20/160/21-sent 8/06


----------



## Perryo

We finally closed on our BLT contract today (Aug 31st)!
The process started with our offer made way back on April 25th. Over 4 months to get this far. Now another 6 weeks or so for Disney to add it to our membership and finally post our points.


----------



## macman123

Perryo said:


> We finally closed on our BLT contract today (Aug 31st)!
> The process started with our offer made way back on April 25th. Over 4 months to get this far. Now another 6 weeks or so for Disney to add it to our membership and finally post our points.



I feel your pain. I had an offer accepted mid April and took 4 months


----------



## LadybugsMum

Hjs33 said:


> Good luck!  Disney has never ROFR Poly so it should just be a matter of time on this one.



Why is that?


----------



## mmkmkmmf

I am awaiting ROFR-newbie question/clarification
mmkmkmmf---$130-$42014-300-BLT-Mar-129/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/3
If I complete this resale via fidelity- . 
Later I purchase 100 Riviera points direct from Disney-
May I then use my Fidelity resale points at Riviera?


----------



## jbreen2010

I believe resale points can't be used at Riviera.

If you bought BLT points direct from Disney, I think you can use at Riviera, but I think that is one of the newer rules - that when a contract is resold, the holder can't use those points at Riviera.  

It's interesting though if you are already an owner with 100 points...that i'm not entirely sure about.


----------



## jbreen2010

jbreen2010 said:


> I believe resale points can't be used at Riviera.
> 
> If you bought BLT points direct from Disney, I think you can use at Riviera, but I think that is one of the newer rules - that when a contract is resold, the holder can't use those points at Riviera.
> 
> It's interesting though if you are already an owner with 100 points...that i'm not entirely sure about.




I would caveat the above with: also I would consult DVC directly just incase I am wrong.


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

mmkmkmmf said:


> I am awaiting ROFR-newbie question/clarification
> mmkmkmmf---$130-$42014-300-BLT-Mar-129/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/3
> If I complete this resale via fidelity- .
> Later I purchase 100 Riviera points direct from Disney-
> May I then use my Fidelity resale points at Riviera?



nope. Only the points direct from Disney.


----------



## chicagoshannon

mmkmkmmf said:


> I am awaiting ROFR-newbie question/clarification
> mmkmkmmf---$130-$42014-300-BLT-Mar-129/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/3
> If I complete this resale via fidelity- .
> Later I purchase 100 Riviera points direct from Disney-
> May I then use my Fidelity resale points at Riviera?


Nope.  And if you had bought Riviera points from Fidelity you wouldn't be able to combine them with direct points to stay at other resorts either.


----------



## Sandisw

mmkmkmmf said:


> I am awaiting ROFR-newbie question/clarification
> mmkmkmmf---$130-$42014-300-BLT-Mar-129/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/3
> If I complete this resale via fidelity- .
> Later I purchase 100 Riviera points direct from Disney-
> May I then use my Fidelity resale points at Riviera?



No.  No resale points can be used at RIV, regardless of what else one owns.  It is the points that carry the restriction and not the owners,

 My new BLT resale points can not be combined with my SSR points which can book RIV, even though it looks like you can when you search but the contract will not show up to choose.


----------



## smisale

they made and error on my points it should of read 191-2020 129-2021 and the agent put 197-2020 129-2021
was sent back to them from disney was corrected today and sent back at least I know there looking at it should here back soon Oh buy the way it was sent July 23


----------



## Peach026

27 days waiting here - I know not much - but I’m getting antsy!


----------



## Lorana

I have one more in ROFR - day 43 now. I needed to amend the contract last week, though. It was listed as 54 2020 points; turns out it was 3 banked 2019 points and 51 2020 points. Hopefully that won’t delay me much longer. 

I saw a 100-point CCV Sep UY contract and crazily put in an offer. DVCResaleMarket.com wouldn’t even present the offer to the seller, though, even though it was the same price I paid for my 100-point CCV in May. Which is all well-and-good, as I really only need 25 more points in the long term, and I need to purge myself of addonitis. I’ve been dealing with a personal tragedy and admittedly planning for happier times is something that helps me get through the days. That said, I need to not ruin my finances in the process. ;-)


----------



## glennbo123

Lorana said:


> I’ve been dealing with a personal tragedy and admittedly planning for happier times is something that helps me get through the days.



My sympathies.  Yes, Disney planning is a great way to put your mind to a happier place.


----------



## Wedgeout

mmkmkmmf said:


> I am awaiting ROFR-newbie question/clarification
> mmkmkmmf---$130-$42014-300-BLT-Mar-129/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/3
> If I complete this resale via fidelity- .
> Later I purchase 100 Riviera points direct from Disney-
> May I then use my Fidelity resale points at Riviera?


No but the good news is you will be able to uses thos


mmkmkmmf said:


> I am awaiting ROFR-newbie question/clarification
> mmkmkmmf---$130-$42014-300-BLT-Mar-129/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/3
> If I complete this resale via fidelity- .
> Later I purchase 100 Riviera points direct from Disney-
> May I then use my Fidelity resale points at Riviera?


Unfortunately not with current restriction. But the good news is those RVA direct point could be used at your BLT.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

Lorana said:


> I have one more in ROFR - day 43 now. I needed to amend the contract last week, though. It was listed as 54 2020 points; turns out it was 3 banked 2019 points and 51 2020 points. Hopefully that won’t delay me much longer.
> 
> I saw a 100-point CCV Sep UY contract and crazily put in an offer. DVCResaleMarket.com wouldn’t even present the offer to the seller, though, even though it was the same price I paid for my 100-point CCV in May. Which is all well-and-good, as I really only need 25 more points in the long term, and I need to purge myself of addonitis. I’ve been dealing with a personal tragedy and admittedly planning for happier times is something that helps me get through the days. That said, I need to not ruin my finances in the process. ;-)



Sorry to hear you're dealing with a personal tragedy. 

If you only need 25 more points, can you tack those on to your direct purchase package you've built?


----------



## jennf

Peach026 said:


> 27 days waiting here - I know not much - but I’m getting antsy!




I am at 29 days.. I feel your pain lol


----------



## ohmyminnie

42 days (on second of 3 resale contracts!).  The first passed after 36 days about 2 weeks ago, and has already closed.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Ugh, Days 42 and 43....much worse than my 38.   to you all!


----------



## Peach026

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Sorry to hear you're dealing with a personal tragedy.
> 
> If you only need 25 more points, can you tack those on to your direct purchase package you've built?



I was going to say the same! for 25 the immediate direct purchase would be worth it for me. A day later the points are in your pocket and for whatever use year you want vs the hunting and waiting. But that’s just me.


----------



## PrincessEmmasDad2017

Day 22 of ROFR for us on our first DVC contract.  200 points at SSR through DVCStore.  $100 pp, nothing banked/nothing borrowed.  Fingers crossed....


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Dumb question here- when people say they are on "day 35" of ROFR, is that calendar days or business days? We are 3 weeks into ROFR on our first ever contract!


----------



## poofyo101

anyone heard back from 7/23 or beyond yet? still waiting on 7/23.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Dumb question here- when people say they are on "day 35" of ROFR, is that calendar days or business days? We are 3 weeks into ROFR on our first ever contract!



Calendar days.  OMG.  Business days taking that long would be even more torture!!


----------



## rstiv

poofyo101 said:


> anyone heard back from 7/23 or beyond yet? still waiting on 7/23.


Still waiting to hear on mine from 7/24 at VGF its killing me


----------



## Apeters430

Im on day 33. I hate waiting!


----------



## KaBoArCo

poofyo101 said:


> anyone heard back from 7/23 or beyond yet? still waiting on 7/23.


Still waiting on 7/22


----------



## LilyJC

Also waiting on one from 7/22 and then 8/4


----------



## mistysue

poofyo101 said:


> anyone heard back from 7/23 or beyond yet? still waiting on 7/23.


still waiting on 7/22.


----------



## sgserenity

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Dumb question here- when people say they are on "day 35" of ROFR, is that calendar days or business days? We are 3 weeks into ROFR on our first ever contract!


we heard back on the day 38 (calendar days) so hopefully you are a couple of days away. Good Luck


----------



## jomik1

Here's hoping for better luck the second time around!

jomik1---$94-$38530-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 400/22- sent 9/1


----------



## Naglejen

poofyo101 said:


> anyone heard back from 7/23 or beyond yet? still waiting on 7/23.


No news here, either, sent a bit later (7/28). Seems like there have been zero waivers - or ROFR exercisings - since last week on this forum. Also, my broker posts "congrats Disney waived ROFR" messages, and there haven't been any of those this week, either, so it seems that isn't just the subset of folks on this board with no movement. Maybe Disney is paused again?


----------



## PaulW08

rstiv said:


> Still waiting to hear on mine from 7/24 at VGF its killing me




I’m 7/24 CCV and was so excited to see the progress last week, and so far all quiet on the right of first refusal front, this week.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

PaulW08 said:


> I’m 7/24 CCV and was so excited to see the progress last week, and so far all quiet on the right of first refusal front, this week.



Yep, another 7/24--I thought for sure we would be hearing something by now!


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Wow, I have been checking this thread frequently the past few days, and we really haven't seen too many people posting pass/taken posts. I'm on Day 11, feels like Day 71 lol.


----------



## jbreen2010

I'm on day 21 of waiting and not sure why I keep checking this thread all day!!  (haha).

ON a side note, I did see an uptick in the DVC advertising e-mails i'm receiving, so maybe that's a good sign they are going to let this one pass ROFR!!  (I'm sure this is completely unrelated)


----------



## ohmyminnie

Just got news that our BCV contract passed ROFR.  It was sent 7/22.


----------



## PaulW08

ohmyminnie said:


> Just got news that our BCV contract passed ROFR.  It was sent 7/22.



CONGRATS! Finally someone heard something back!


----------



## Spinster Travel

PaulW08 said:


> CONGRATS! Finally someone heard something back!


Seriously!!!  Perhaps they will make some progress on those contracts for the remainder of July that have been waiting now for more than a month....and then get on to my Poly contract which was sent in 8/3


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

ohmyminnie said:


> Just got news that our BCV contract passed ROFR.  It was sent 7/22.


*HOORAY!!  HOME!!*


----------



## ohmyminnie

ohmyminnie---$155-$16761-100-BCV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/22, passed 9/1


----------



## mmkmkmmf

Congrats again- found the details.


----------



## ohmyminnie

mmkmkmmf said:


> Congrats- would you share the details/per point etc?


Just posted it (see above)


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

sgserenity said:


> we heard back on the day 38 (calendar days) so hopefully you are a couple of days away. Good Luck


I heard at 37 calendar days. Good all all those waiting for ROFR!


----------



## HockeyMomNH

ohmyminnie said:


> Just got news that our BCV contract passed ROFR.  It was sent 7/22.



Ooh! Congrats!  Not jealous at all!  Lol!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Apeters430 said:


> Im on day 33. I hate waiting!



Waiting for ROFR is the toughest “waiting” period for sure. I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but there is more waiting if you make it through.....estoppel, closing docs, seller returns closing docs, deed recorded, member # assigned (if new) transfer of points...start to finish resale can take over 90 days (and in some cases on the closing time thread well over 90 days) from offer to points in current environment. One hurdle at a time. Good luck hope you pass


----------



## mistysue

mistysue---$112-$18665-150-BWV-Dec-0/18, 16/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 7/22, passed 9/1 
YAY! Only 41 days...  but good news.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Just heard!!  

ABE4DISNEY---$121-$15753-125-PVB-Jun-0/19, 125/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 7/24, passed 9/1


----------



## poofyo101

Mine has passed as well from 7/24. Now onto waiting for 8/3.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Just heard!!
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$121-$15753-125-PVB-Jun-0/19, 125/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 7/24, passed 9/1



this is a great price for Poly! Congrats


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> this is a great price for Poly! Congrats



I have lovethesun12 to thank! She helped me score it!


----------



## rstiv

poofyo101 said:


> Mine has passed as well from 7/24. Now onto waiting for 8/3.



Congrats!! what resort was your 7/24 that just passed?


----------



## lea2124

Day 42 still nothing.....
I really think DVC must be holding on to contracts before making decisions on them. 
SSR seems to be quite a popular resort for direct purchases (one of the cheapest) so I think they judge what their waitlist is like and then add more points as and when they need them. 360 points @ $84 is a bargain and it has 209 points still from April 2020 but they have just taken a 400 point contract from someone literally last week. Who knows?????


----------



## EatMoreVeg

eatmoreveg---$130-$7348-50-AKV-Apr-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 7/24, passed 9/1


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

lea2124 said:


> Day 42 still nothing.....



Still hoping it comes through for you!!


----------



## jomik1

lea2124 said:


> Day 42 still nothing.....
> I really think DVC must be holding on to contracts before making decisions on them.
> SSR seems to be quite a popular resort for direct purchases (one of the cheapest) so I think they judge what their waitlist is like and then add more points as and when they need them. 360 points @ $84 is a bargain and it has 209 points still from April 2020 but they have just taken a 400 point contract from someone literally last week. Who knows?????


I'm really hoping you have better luck than me!! Time to start passing these SSR contracts


----------



## Lorana

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Sorry to hear you're dealing with a personal tragedy.
> 
> If you only need 25 more points, can you tack those on to your direct purchase package you've built?


Thank you. It’s an unimaginable loss. 

I could but as I don’t need it now I think I’ll wait to see if one pops up on resale or wait to add on at a later time, as I really need to not spend more money right now.


----------



## Lorana

Woo!  My last contract in ROFR just passed!

Lorana---$145-$10885-70-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 54/20, 70/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 7/21, passed 9/1


----------



## poofyo101

rstiv said:


> Congrats!! what resort was your 7/24 that just passed?


SSR for me that just passed.


----------



## macman123

poofyo101 said:


> SSR for me that just passed.



Well done - what was your $ pp?


----------



## KaBoArCo

We passed!!!

KaBoArCo---$134-$25887-188-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 188/21, 188/22- sent 7/22, passed 9/1


----------



## John Purcell

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Waiting for ROFR is the toughest “waiting” period for sure. I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but there is more waiting if you make it through.....estoppel, closing docs, seller returns closing docs, deed recorded, member # assigned (if new) transfer of points...start to finish resale can take over 90 days (and in some cases on the closing time thread well over 90 days) from offer to points in current environment. One hurdle at a time. Good luck hope you pass



My 90 days is turning into 150. But I knew what I was getting into given the pandemic.

 I had an approved offer in early May, ROFR in late June, I closed mid July, seller docs lost in mail, but we recorded on 8/21 by the Comptroller. My title company said I should see the points within 7 weeks.


----------



## ajw1151

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Just heard!!
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$121-$15753-125-PVB-Jun-0/19, 125/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 7/24, passed 9/1



That is a great deal! I am waiting in ROFR for a 200 point contract at $139 a point.


----------



## jhyland

Forty long days and forty long nights later!!!

jhyland---$145-$15373-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 49/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 7/23, passed 9/1


----------



## Dark Rider

This is our first contract. We're hoping we can start using it next year.

Dark Rider---$134-$22075-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/24, passed 9/1


----------



## Eldon32

This is our first contract! Waiting on ROFR.


Eldon32---$111-$18551-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 35/20, 160/21-Seller pays MF on 17pts- sent 8/31

Edit: this contract has been canceled. Looking for Oct contract instead.


----------



## ThatsNifty

First post and first contract as well.  Excited to join the community!

ThatsNifty---$155-$12687-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 62/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 7/23, passed 9/1


----------



## WalestoWonderland

WalestoWonderland---$104-$11216-100-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 80/20, 100/21- sent 7/23, passed 9/1


----------



## macman123

John Purcell said:


> My 90 days is turning into 150. But I knew what I was getting into given the pandemic.
> 
> I had an approved offer in early May, ROFR in late June, I closed mid July, seller docs lost in mail, but we recorded on 8/21 by the Comptroller. My title company said I should see the points within 7 weeks.



The whole process took me 4 months.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

twilightzone81 said:


> So some people seem to get their closing documents a few days after ROFR and some people are waiting nearly a month!? Is this on Disney or the title company or a combination? In the email where my broker confirmed ROFR had been waived I was told to expect closing documents in 10-14 days so was expecting them this week? (ROFR passed 1 week ago today).


Title company sends closing docs. Depends on when they get the estoppel. Broker should be able to tell you when they get the estoppel


----------



## DisneyFan5404

DisneyFan5404---$108-$27695-250-BWV-Oct-0/19, 363/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 9/2


----------



## holyrita

EatMoreVeg said:


> eatmoreveg---$130-$7348-50-AKV-Apr-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 7/24, passed 9/1


Congrats on picking up a small contract! Having just finished the process on our first contract we've started occasionally looking for smaller contracts, but $130pp..


----------



## EatMoreVeg

holyrita said:


> Congrats on picking up a small contract! Having just finished the process on our first contract we've started occasionally looking for smaller contracts, but $130pp..



I’ve been keeping an eye out for a small pt contract with April use year and they are not common, so I was willing to pay a bit more for what I wanted. It was listed at $135 originally, and I put an offer almost within 2 hours of it being posted and it had already had accepted a full price offer. Then I saw it get reposted the next day, so I jumped. This price is pretty typical for this size contract, I think. I’ve seen many listed in the $140-$150 range, only accepting asking price. So yes, as with all small contracts it’s at a premium, but I think pretty average at this time period. So if you’re looking for smaller contracts, I’d set your expectations accordingly. Of course, you can always wait it out to see if pricing gets better, but there’s always the possibility that it gets worse too!


----------



## strumy

strumy---$140-$23940-160-VGF-Apr-0/19, 211/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/7


----------



## Uh_Oa

Uh_Oa---$148-$30848-190-PVB-Aug-1/19, 190/20, 190/21- sent 6/7, passed 7/20

First contract. We closed on 8/4. Just got our DVC emails to sign in on Monday. Patiently waiting for the points to load so we can book our first trip.


----------



## holyrita

EatMoreVeg said:


> I’ve been keeping an eye out for a small pt contract with April use year and they are not common, so I was willing to pay a bit more for what I wanted. It was listed at $135 originally, and I put an offer almost within 2 hours of it being posted and it had already had accepted a full price offer. Then I saw it get reposted the next day, so I jumped. This price is pretty typical for this size contract, I think. I’ve seen many listed in the $140-$150 range, only accepting asking price. So yes, as with all small contracts it’s at a premium, but I think pretty average at this time period. So if you’re looking for smaller contracts, I’d set your expectations accordingly. Of course, you can always wait it out to see if pricing gets better, but there’s always the possibility that it gets worse too!


For sure, all great info here, thanks!


----------



## RoseGold

strumy said:


> strumy---$140-$23940-160-VGF-Apr-0/19, 211/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/7



Awesome deal.  May the force be with you in ROFR.


----------



## strumy

RoseGold said:


> Awesome deal.  May the force be with you in ROFR.





RoseGold said:


> Awesome deal.  May the force be with you in ROFR.


thanks!   Hoping cash is tight!    If I knew the person who would review it I wouldn't be opposed to sending them a fruit basket haha.


----------



## sbarisch

DisneyFan5404 said:


> DisneyFan5404---$108-$27695-250-BWV-Oct-0/19, 363/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 9/2


Great price!


----------



## DisneyFan5404

sbarisch said:


> Great price!


We are very pleased! The points and Use Year matched what we were looking for.  Now lets just hope it passes ROFR!


----------



## Red Dog Run

Red Dog Run is still waiting.... OKW 70 pts March year sent  7/21..... called and emailed ReSale DVC.  No information yet.  Day 43


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Red Dog Run said:


> Red Dog Run is still waiting.... OKW 70 pts March year sent  7/21..... called and emailed ReSale DVC.  No information yet.  Day 43



I'm waiting with you.... I keep checking my email every 5 minutes.  I've lost count, but I think I'm at day 48 or 49. :-(


----------



## sbarisch

DisneyFan5404 said:


> We are very pleased! The points and Use Year matched what we were looking for.  Now lets just hope it passes ROFR!


I'm waiting on a BWV, as well. Here's hoping both of ours pass!


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

RoseGold said:


> Awesome deal.  May the force be with you in ROFR.





strumy said:


> thanks!   Hoping cash is tight!    If I knew the person who would review it I wouldn't be opposed to sending them a fruit basket haha.


I'd take the "Jedi mind trick" approach instead.

"These are not the points you're looking for."


----------



## DisneyFan5404

sbarisch said:


> I'm waiting on a BWV, as well. Here's hoping both of ours pass!


Best of luck to you too!  This is our first resale.  We have owned at OKW since 1997.  We still love it there (especially since we can always get a Grand Villa) but now that the kids are grown my husband and I love staying at the Boardwalk in the fall too.


----------



## Ruttangel

Ruttangel said:


> TAKEN 8/28


Like a phoenix from the flames, I’ve risen from the ashes to go again. This one looks cheap but has insane closing/admin fees. Took a risk on this, wish me luck. I’m thinking 80% chance it gets taken.

Ruttangel---$100-$8490-70-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 9/2


----------



## Wedgeout

Ruttangel said:


> Like a phoenix from the flames, I’ve risen from the ashes to go again. This one looks cheap but has insane closing/admin fees. Took a risk on this, wish me luck. I’m thinking 80% chance it gets taken.
> 
> Ruttangel---$100-$8498-70-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 9/2


Going in HOT,,Nice!!


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Ruttangel said:


> Like a phoenix from the flames, I’ve risen from the ashes to go again. This one looks cheap but has insane closing/admin fees. Took a risk on this, wish me luck. I’m thinking 80% chance it gets taken.
> 
> Ruttangel---$100-$8498-70-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 9/2


Wow, that's some price!!! I hope it works out for you!


----------



## benedib99

strumy said:


> strumy---$140-$23940-160-VGF-Apr-0/19, 211/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/7


That is a FANTASTIC price!!


----------



## Royal Consort

benedib99 said:


> That is a FANTASTIC price!!


Certainly is. I would fear it may be headed for the 'taken' section.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Ruttangel said:


> Like a phoenix from the flames, I’ve risen from the ashes to go again. This one looks cheap but has insane closing/admin fees. Took a risk on this, wish me luck. I’m thinking 80% chance it gets taken.
> 
> Ruttangel---$100-$8498-70-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 9/2


What kind of closing/admin fees are you referring to? Aside from the ~$500 for closing costs, where is the other $998 coming from since you shouldn't be paying any 2020 dues?


----------



## strumy

Royal Consort said:


> Certainly is. I would fear it may be headed for the 'taken' section.


I have to think you are right.  We are prepared for disappointment but hoping they pass on it with all of the cash burn right now.


----------



## JillianLeigh

Our first DVC!! My husband suggested we buy into DVC for our 10th anniversary. He's not as Disney crazy as I am, so I was totally surprised!! We have a trip planned for this November, and then a Disney Cruise booked for Dec 2021 (rebooked from June 2020) so we don't mind not getting points until Feb 2022 since that most likely will be the next trip we'll plan.

JillianLeigh---$99-$12470-120-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 9/2


----------



## CastAStone

Ruttangel said:


> Like a phoenix from the flames, I’ve risen from the ashes to go again. This one looks cheap but has insane closing/admin fees. Took a risk on this, wish me luck. I’m thinking 80% chance it gets taken.
> 
> Ruttangel---$100-$8498-70-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 9/2





TTA Rider Matt said:


> What kind of closing/admin fees are you referring to? Aside from the ~$500 for closing costs, where is the other $998 coming from since you shouldn't be paying any 2020 dues?


@Ruttangel am I correct that this is from a timeshare advertising agency that doesn’t specialize in DVC specifically as opposed to a DVC broker? That would explain the fees...

It’s effectively $114/point once you account for the non-standard fees, so I actually think you have a fighting chance in ROFR. Good luck!


----------



## Ruttangel

TTA Rider Matt said:


> What kind of closing/admin fees are you referring to? Aside from the ~$500 for closing costs, where is the other $998 coming from since you shouldn't be paying any 2020 dues?


Yes, I’m getting hammered on fees 
$990.80 closing costs
$349 admin fee for contract processing
$150 DVC transfer fee
$1,489.80 total.


But the listing was up for $130a pt so to counter this we settled at $100a pt.


----------



## Ruttangel

CastAStone said:


> @Ruttangel am I correct that this is from a timeshare advertising agency that doesn’t specialize in DVC specifically as opposed to a DVC broker? That would explain the fees...
> 
> It’s effectively $114/point once you account for the non-standard fees, so I actually think you have a fighting chance in ROFR. Good luck!



You are correct it is a non-DVC agency,
I calculated that I shouldn’t offer more than $100 once the fees were factored in, what do I have to lose, other than 3 more months of my life!


----------



## Ruttangel

Kickstart said:


> Thanks...
> I figure I'll hear something next week, or the week after.  I'm definitely worried about passing.


I’m hoping you hear good news soon!


----------



## sbarisch

DisneyFan5404 said:


> Best of luck to you too!  This is our first resale.  We have owned at OKW since 1997.  We still love it there (especially since we can always get a Grand Villa) but now that the kids are grown my husband and I love staying at the Boardwalk in the fall too.


Thanks! This is actually our first DVC purchase attempt. We look forward to trying out as many resorts as possible. We love EPCOT though so wanted to have that 11 mo booking window to be able to stay within walking. I don't believe I've seen any BWV taken - at least while I've been watching - so hoping no one wants to purchase it direct from Disney!


----------



## Ruttangel

sbarisch said:


> I don't believe I've seen any BWV taken - at least while I've been watching


Mine was on 8/28, the front page just needs updating


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Ruttangel said:


> Yes, I’m getting hammered on fees
> $990.80 closing costs
> $349 admin fee for contract processing
> $150 DVC transfer fee
> $1,489.80 total.
> 
> 
> But the listing was up for $130a pt so to counter this we settled at $100a pt.


So, if Disney wants to buy it back, they would have to pay all of those fees instead? Or do they just pay the price per point plus closing? Either way, even if you get it at what is essentially $114 a point for 70 points, I paid $140 for 50 (which I was happy to do as it was my UY and also served my immediate needs for next summer with banked points). I hope it works out for you! BWV is just behind BCV as my favorite DVC resort I've stayed at!


----------



## Ruttangel

TTA Rider Matt said:


> So, if Disney wants to buy it back, they would have to pay all of those fees instead? Or do they just pay the price per point plus closing? Either way, even if you get it at what is essentially $114 a point for 70 points, I paid $140 for 50 (which I was happy to do as it was my UY and also served my immediate needs for next summer with banked points). I hope it works out for you! BWV is just behind BCV as my favorite DVC resort I've stayed at!


I believe they have to become the buyer with same terms in the contract as current buyer. But someone more experienced may confirm.

....and yes price seems ok, AKV is my favourite but after staying at YC I loved walking to 2 parks especially as these parks are better for our family now children are 18+16


----------



## jbreen2010

Ruttangel said:


> I believe they have to become the buyer with same terms in the contract as current buyer. But someone more experienced may confirm.
> 
> ....and yes price seems ok, AKV is my favourite but after staying at YC I loved walking to 2 parks especially as these parks are better for our family now children are 18+16




I think your right. if disney exercises ROFR, they essentially step into the shoes of the buyer, so presumably they would be paying all of the fees as well.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

jbreen2010 said:


> I think your right. if disney exercises ROFR, they essentially step into the shoes of the buyer, so presumably they would be paying all of the fees as well.


If that is the case, it certainly cuts down on Disney's potential profit if they were to buy it back. Plus, many of the buybacks I have seen have been for more points. I keep saying, just leave us little guys alone!


----------



## jbreen2010

TTA Rider Matt said:


> If that is the case, it certainly cuts down on Disney's potential profit if they were to buy it back. Plus, many of the buybacks I have seen have been for more points. I keep saying, just leave us little guys alone!




Couldn't agree more.  We are potential new DVC members here...our first SSR offer was taken up by ROFR back in August, so we are now like 22 days in the waiting on another offer.  I've tried to read every blog and run through every scenario and I really can't find any logic on the buy back.  I think it's really just if they need shares on that day.  When our offer got taken through ROFR, we weren't even the cheapest $$ per point in a two week stretch.  I am picturing some boss walking in the room and just saying to whomever is processing these "buy 400 points today" and they take whatever is sitting on the top of their desk.  They're a multi billion dollar company, so i'm sure a few hundred extra dollars in fees or what not isn't even on their radar and will just operate in a "just-in-time" situation in looking for points.


----------



## Lorana

Lorana---$145-$10885-70-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 54/20, 70/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 7/21, passed 9/1


----------



## Red Dog Run

JUST CAME IN:
Red Dog Run---$107-$8368-70-OKW-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 7/21 approved 9/3.

The owner stated he got 4 approvals in this morning, and I was one.  YEAH!  Contract #1 out of 3 done.  
Now waiting on AKV, but only on day 27.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

jbreen2010 said:


> Couldn't agree more.  We are potential new DVC members here...our first SSR offer was taken up by ROFR back in August, so we are now like 22 days in the waiting on another offer.  I've tried to read every blog and run through every scenario and I really can't find any logic on the buy back.  I think it's really just if they need shares on that day.  When our offer got taken through ROFR, we weren't even the cheapest $$ per point in a two week stretch.  I am picturing some boss walking in the room and just saying to whomever is processing these "buy 400 points today" and they take whatever is sitting on the top of their desk.  They're a multi billion dollar company, so i'm sure a few hundred extra dollars in fees or what not isn't even on their radar and will just operate in a "just-in-time" situation in looking for points.


Yeah, I think a lot of people might think there's a certain number/threshold they have, but I think you are right. I think it's day to day, whatever contract they can buy back that best provides them with what they need to increase their inventory for direct sales based on the information they have of potential buyers, that is likely the way they manage it. I would think they'd focus on the bigger contracts (like your 400 pts, sorry!) so they can get a bigger allotment of points at a cheaper cost per point and only paying closing costs once, instead of, say 8 50 point contracts where they're now paying 8 closing costs. That is just my assumption, I could be totally wrong, the bottom line is, no one really knows what Disney is going to do!


----------



## JoshF

JoshF said:


> Just sent my second contract out for ROFR.  2 months and 2 days after my first DVC offer I made another offer for PVB with a matching UY.
> 
> JoshF---$134-$14451-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22-Split Closing Costs- sent 8/11
> 
> This is like playing Monopoly!



I cancelled this one after the Poly closure. Was going in April and after speaking w DVC, the DVC rooms will be open but the restaurant is closed till summer and also no boats or monorail.


----------



## becauseimnew

JoshF said:


> I cancelled this one after the Poly closure. Was going in April and after speaking w DVC, the DVC rooms will be open but the restaurant is closed till summer and also no boats or monorail.


Was this fidelity?


----------



## DVCanonymouse

JoshF said:


> I cancelled this one after the Poly closure. Was going in April and after speaking w DVC, the DVC rooms will be open but the restaurant is closed till summer and also no boats or monorail.



Do you mean you rescinded your offer on a sent contract after finding out about a temporary resort closure?  Thanks for clarification!


----------



## ScubaCat

TTA Rider Matt said:


> If that is the case, it certainly cuts down on Disney's potential profit if they were to buy it back. Plus, many of the buybacks I have seen have been for more points. I keep saying, just leave us little guys alone!



Except, DVD now charges the same closing costs to direct buyers, so that's how they dealt with that discrepancy. (and the $150 goes to them, too. Nice deal eh?) 



TTA Rider Matt said:


> Yeah, I think a lot of people might think there's a certain number/threshold they have, but I think you are right. I think it's day to day, whatever contract they can buy back that best provides them with what they need to increase their inventory for direct sales based on the information they have of potential buyers, that is likely the way they manage it. I would think they'd focus on the bigger contracts (like your 400 pts, sorry!) so they can get a bigger allotment of points at a cheaper cost per point and only paying closing costs once, instead of, say 8 50 point contracts where they're now paying 8 closing costs. That is just my assumption, I could be totally wrong, the bottom line is, no one really knows what Disney is going to do!



Absolutely, that's what the "waiting lists" are for. They almost certainly use those for ROFR. Now you can request add-ons at any resort right on the DVC web site, providing even more assistance in their ROFR decision making. 

It's like any casino - the house always wins!


----------



## PaulW08

Just heard back, PASSED! Knew it would since it was CCV, but the wait still isn't fun.

PaulW08---$148-$9992-60-CCV@WL-Dec-60/19, 120/20, 60/21- sent 7/24, passed 9/3


Still waiting our AKV. Only on day 14. I am actually worried about this one passing:
PaulW08---$100-$17279-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 189/20, 160/21-seller splits MF 20- sent 8/20


----------



## Red Dog Run

PaulW08 said:


> Just heard back, PASSED! Knew it would since it was CCV, but the wait still isn't fun.
> 
> PaulW08---$148-$9992-60-CCV@WL-Dec-60/19, 120/20, 60/21- sent 7/24, passed 9/3
> 
> 
> Still waiting our AKV. Only on day 14. Am actually worried about this one passing:
> PaulW08---$100-$17279-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 189/20, 160/21-seller splits MF 20- sent 8/20


We have an AKV also for $100 a ppt.


----------



## PaulW08

Red Dog Run said:


> We have an AKV also for $100 a ppt.



Fingers crossed for the both of us then!


----------



## najgreen

So excited, just got the update that we passed!  First time buyer!  I thought once they started buying back this would get taken!
najgreen---$140-$31740-220-VGF-Feb-0/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/3


----------



## strumy

najgreen said:


> So excited, just got the update that we passed!  First time buyer!  I thought once they started buying back this would get taken!
> najgreen---$140-$31740-220-VGF-Feb-0/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/3


Outstanding!   Congrats!    We have a $140 at VGF 160 points  sent in a week after you and this gives me much hope!


----------



## Lorrie7249

najgreen said:


> So excited, just got the update that we passed!  First time buyer!  I thought once they started buying back this would get taken!
> najgreen---$140-$31740-220-VGF-Feb-0/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/3


what an excellent deal!


----------



## najgreen

Thank you!


strumy said:


> Outstanding!   Congrats!    We have a $140 at VGF 160 points  sent in a week after you and this gives me much hope!


Good luck!!  Hopefully you will hear good news next week!


----------



## ayoblo87

najgreen said:


> So excited, just got the update that we passed!  First time buyer!  I thought once they started buying back this would get taken!
> najgreen---$140-$31740-220-VGF-Feb-0/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/3


Who did you go through?! I also sent in on 7/28! Hope I hear back today.


----------



## rstiv

najgreen said:


> So excited, just got the update that we passed!  First time buyer!  I thought once they started buying back this would get taken!
> najgreen---$140-$31740-220-VGF-Feb-0/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/3



Congrats!!

On a separate note how does that work I am waiting on a VGF that i submitted on 7/24  for 160 points do they just do certain ones that get lucky??


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Red Dog Run said:


> We have an AKV also for $100 a ppt.


Me three.    

Beginning week 4 of the wait today.


----------



## poofyo101

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Me three.
> 
> Beginning week 4 of the wait today.


I have one as well.


----------



## najgreen

ayoblo87 said:


> Who did you go through?! I also sent in on 7/28! Hope I hear back today.


This is through Fidelity.  Hope you hear back today, too!


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

najgreen said:


> So excited, just got the update that we passed!  First time buyer!  I thought once they started buying back this would get taken!
> najgreen---$140-$31740-220-VGF-Feb-0/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/3


Congratulations, that's a fantastic price, and welcome home! I'm also happy to see 7/28 submissions receiving responses now. 37 days isn't bad compared to what some people have been waiting. My agent told me it would be about 35, so that puts me at 9/25...which means starting probably 9/20 I'll be compulsively checking my email every 5 minutes. Doesn't look like a very productive start to the school year for me!


----------



## lea2124

We're day 44 now and still no news for us. 100% certain they are sitting on ours waiting for people to want SSR direct! Not impressed. Anyone else still waiting on SSR from 15th July - 22nd July????


----------



## jbreen2010

lea2124 said:


> We're day 44 now and still no news for us. 100% certain they are sitting on ours waiting for people to want SSR direct! Not impressed. Anyone else still waiting on SSR from 15th July - 22nd July????




That seems a bit long.  What did your broker say?  I'd give them a call and ask them to see if there is an issue.  It looked like most people were finding out around a 35ish day mark.


----------



## poofyo101

lea2124 said:


> We're day 44 now and still no news for us. 100% certain they are sitting on ours waiting for people to want SSR direct! Not impressed. Anyone else still waiting on SSR from 15th July - 22nd July????


I heard back yesterday for 7/23 for SSR and passed


----------



## Karrman

Karrman---$100-$9445-90-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 7/27 - passed 9/3


----------



## Peach026

Red Dog Run said:


> JUST CAME IN:
> Red Dog Run---$107-$8368-70-OKW-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 7/21 approved 9/3.
> 
> The owner stated he got 4 approvals in this morning, and I was one.  YEAH!  Contract #1 out of 3 done.
> Now waiting on AKV, but only on day 27.


Woo hoo!!! Once been watching your OKW inside I have an OKW (E). Very happy for you!


----------



## Peach026

najgreen said:


> So excited, just got the update that we passed!  First time buyer!  I thought once they started buying back this would get taken!
> najgreen---$140-$31740-220-VGF-Feb-0/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/3



welcome home


----------



## lea2124

our broker has said he expects this week or next week. No issues with the contract. It's a low offer $84 pp so we think DVC are holding on to it.


----------



## jomik1

lea2124 said:


> We're day 44 now and still no news for us. 100% certain they are sitting on ours waiting for people to want SSR direct! Not impressed. Anyone else still waiting on SSR from 15th July - 22nd July????





lea2124 said:


> We're day 44 now and still no news for us. 100% certain they are sitting on ours waiting for people to want SSR direct! Not impressed. Anyone else still waiting on SSR from 15th July - 22nd July????


I was at day 43 when they took ours last Friday.  I'm going to start calling Fridays the "SSR Day of Doom". That seems to be they day they take all the SSR contracts.  Hoping you get good news soon!!


----------



## lea2124

tbh we're happy to wait a bit longer because Hubby has the money in shares atm so doesn't want to use them yet! Need to get to October. If we did pass this week when would we actually pay the remaining money? WE're from the UK so I don't really understand the process. thanks


----------



## jbreen2010

jomik1 said:


> I was at day 43 when they took ours last Friday.  I'm going to start calling Fridays the "SSR Day of Doom". That seems to be they day they take all the SSR contracts.  Hoping you get good news soon!!




Not to put fear out there, but yes when ours was taken by disney's ROFR for SSR last month it was on a Friday.


----------



## lea2124

jomik1 said:


> I was at day 43 when they took ours last Friday.  I'm going to start calling Fridays the "SSR Day of Doom". That seems to be they day they take all the SSR contracts.  Hoping you get good news soon!!


Ah right. Bet they take it tomorrow then!!!


----------



## jbreen2010

lea2124 said:


> Ah right. Bet they take it tomorrow then!!!




I'm crossing my fingers for you!  I wouldn't think Disney just buys these on speculation, so maybe they just hold a good deal for few extra days before it passes.  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## HockeyMomNH

lea2124 said:


> We're day 44 now and still no news for us. 100% certain they are sitting on ours waiting for people to want SSR direct! Not impressed. Anyone else still waiting on SSR from 15th July - 22nd July????



Mine's SSR too.  I'm on day 50.  I'm going to be really unhappy if they take it tomorrow. :-(

I contacted my broker last Wed and yesterday.  No news.


----------



## nref2882

nref2882---$160-$12179-70-PVB-Sep-0/19, 69/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/3


----------



## lea2124

HockeyMomNH said:


> Mine's SSR too.  I'm on day 50.  I'm going to be really unhappy if they take it tomorrow. :-(
> 
> I contacted my broker last Wed and yesterday.  No news.


I was thinking about you earlier wondering if you had heard anything. It's crazy isn't it?! What's the hold-up? It's a bit naughty. Yours is a much better $ pp than ours so surely you'd pass. Fingers crossed. Good luck. Keep me/us posted


----------



## HockeyMomNH

lea2124 said:


> I was thinking about you earlier wondering if you had heard anything. It's crazy isn't it?! What's the hold-up? It's a bit naughty. Yours is a much better $ pp than ours so surely you'd pass. Fingers crossed. Good luck. Keep me/us posted



I'm trying not to be too whiney about it. Lol!  You guys will all know just as soon as I do! Haha!


----------



## HockeyMomNH

I just got a message from my broker. She says she heard from Disney today and that it would be “mid next week” before we hear back.


----------



## Zortrium

Zortrium---$135-$21057-150-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 176/21, 150/22- sent 7/29, passed 9/3


----------



## jbreen2010

HockeyMomNH said:


> I just got a message from my broker. She says she heard from Disney today and that it would be “mid next week” before we hear back.




I thought disney had to work through their ROFR in chronological order received but I guess not.  So frustrated for you & hoping you hear sooner!


----------



## DVCanonymouse

HockeyMomNH said:


> I just got a message from my broker. She says she heard from Disney today and that it would be “mid next week” before we hear back.



Given the bad reputation Friday is getting, "mid next week" sounds better than "tomorrow." We can take hope in that?


----------



## JoshF

DVCanonymouse said:


> Do you mean you rescinded your offer on a sent contract after finding out about a temporary resort closure?  Thanks for clarification!


Correct.  Fortunately I was allowed to cancel and received a deposit refund.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

DVCanonymouse said:


> Given the bad reputation Friday is getting, "mid next week" sounds better than "tomorrow." We can take hope in that?



This is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## coolingjupiter

Mine was sent August 11th so I still have time to wait  but I’m just wondering if the answer is no if I should just drop it for now.  I had told myself that it would be a sign but this kind of thing happens all the time in real estate and if it’s a sign, it’s really just a sign that that particular contract wasn’t the right one!  I also don’t know if I could handle starting over again at this point. I just keep thinking, “Not today, 2020!  You’re not taking this DVC contract from me!”


----------



## lea2124

We've just found out. Disney have exercised their ROFR. We knew they would. It was a low offer. Oh well, it wasn't meant to be. We'll take stock and decide what we want to do over the next week or so. I really hope @HockeyMomNH has more luck.


----------



## ayoblo87

ayoblo87---$139-$21845-150-BCV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 7/28, passed 9/3


----------



## JillianLeigh

I know I have a long wait ahead of me, but what are the chances Disney will exercise ROFR on a contract like mine with no points until 2022? Or does it not really matter and they just look at $pp?
JillianLeigh---$99-$12470-120-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 9/2


----------



## poofyo101

HockeyMomNH said:


> I just got a message from my broker. She says she heard from Disney today and that it would be “mid next week” before we hear back.


Why would disney wait till next week if they've already seen it? 
Really seems like they drag out this process on purpose just to frustrate resale buyers.
Should not take long at all to figure out ROFR imo and they drag their feet on purpose just to frustrate us.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

lea2124 said:


> We've just found out. Disney have exercised their ROFR. We knew they would. It was a low offer. Oh well, it wasn't meant to be. We'll take stock and decide what we want to do over the next week or so. I really hope @HockeyMomNH has more luck.



So bummed for you.


----------



## CastAStone

lea2124 said:


> We've just found out. Disney have exercised their ROFR. We knew they would. It was a low offer. Oh well, it wasn't meant to be. We'll take stock and decide what we want to do over the next week or so. I really hope @HockeyMomNH has more luck.


Booo. I have been hoping for a similar “deal”.


----------



## Red Dog Run

jbreen2010 said:


> That seems a bit long.  What did your broker say?  I'd give them a call and ask them to see if there is an issue.  It looked like most people were finding out around a 35ish day mark.


I found out today on day 44.


----------



## Sandisw

poofyo101 said:


> Why would disney wait till next week if they've already seen it?
> Really seems like they drag out this process on purpose just to frustrate resale buyers.
> Should not take long at all to figure out ROFR imo and they drag their feet on purpose just to frustrate us.



What I have read is that contracts go through a few reviews with different people or teams.

And, right now, they still don’t have all employees back.  Many departments are have bulk of employees on furlough.

While it is frustrating, I don’t think they hold on purpose, but it also sounds like right now, they are being more picky on what gets through and snatching things up for direct sales.


----------



## sbarisch

Ruttangel said:


> Mine was on 8/28, the front page just needs updating


Oh, I must have missed that. So sorry!


----------



## poofyo101

Sandisw said:


> What I have read is that contracts go through a few reviews with different people or teams.
> 
> And, right now, they still don’t have all employees back.  Many departments are have bulk of employees on furlough.
> 
> While it is frustrating, I don’t think they hold on purpose, but it also sounds like right now, they are being more picky on what gets through and snatching things up for direct sales.


I would think ROFR is the easiest thing you could do remotely etc. 
Since buy back I think they have been fairly predictable. Sub 98 SSR. OKW non extended. and low price VGF. then mix in a few random low outliers.


----------



## bama314

I've been meaning to post our status.  Hopefully we don't have to wait much longer.

bama314---$145-$23940-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 1/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/30


----------



## SomePixiedust

$107-$16780-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 137/21- sent 6/9 , passed 7/22

I did post this on 7/22 but it never made it to the updates. Hopefully it can get added to the "passed" thread for anyone looking for trends. It is a delayed closing until November.


----------



## RaegansMomma

PaulW08 said:


> Just heard back, PASSED! Knew it would since it was CCV, but the wait still isn't fun.
> 
> PaulW08---$148-$9992-60-CCV@WL-Dec-60/19, 120/20, 60/21- sent 7/24, passed 9/3
> 
> 
> Still waiting our AKV. Only on day 14. I am actually worried about this one passing:
> PaulW08---$100-$17279-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 189/20, 160/21-seller splits MF 20- sent 8/20



I have a $103 AKL in right too


----------



## Celicapix

celicapix---$95-$23333-230-SSR-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 8/4

Hoping that if I finally post this and stop lurking I will hear something soon. I just want to know if I need to make a plan B.


----------



## jennf

Celicapix said:


> celicapix---$95-$23333-230-SSR-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 8/4
> 
> Hoping that if I finally post this and stop lurking I will hear something soon. I just want to know if I need to make a plan B.




Mine was sent for AKV on 8/4 as well.  Hoping we both hear something soon!!!!


----------



## DisneyFamily7

Fingers crossed!  DisneyFamily7---$98-$24249-240-AKV-Feb-0/19, 43/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/9


----------



## ABJrGuy

ABJrGuy---$168-$8950-50-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 35/20, 50/21, 50/22-Seller Pays MF '20- sent 9/4


----------



## DisneyNikki

Fingers crossed this doesn't get swooped up. Got a great deal

DisneyNikki---$101-$18000-170-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 9/3


----------



## DisneyNikki

SomePixiedust said:


> $107-$16780-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 137/21- sent 6/9 , passed 7/22
> 
> I did post this on 7/22 but it never made it to the updates. Hopefully it can get added to the "passed" thread for anyone looking for trends. It is a delayed closing until November.


Wow. Gives me hope for mine


----------



## lea2124

Celicapix said:


> celicapix---$95-$23333-230-SSR-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 8/4
> 
> Hoping that if I finally post this and stop lurking I will hear something soon. I just want to know if I need to make a plan B.


Good luck. SSR seems to be taken a lot atm.


----------



## Heatherlyeverafter

Our first contract (AKV) that was initiated back in May has finally closed (just waiting on transfer of points), and we're already itching to add another! Hoping that things move a little faster this time around, but not holding our breath. 

HeatherlyEverAfter---$105-$23274-200-AKV-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 9/2


----------



## kerrylacherry

kerrylacherry---$115-$31907-270-BWV-Oct-0/19, 540/20, 270/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/4

My first DVC contract, fingers crossed it passes.


----------



## Ruttangel

kerrylacherry said:


> kerrylacherry---$115-$31907-270-BWV-Oct-0/19, 540/20, 270/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/4
> 
> My first DVC contract, fingers crossed it passes.


That’s a great loaded contract, well played!


----------



## macman123

Celicapix said:


> celicapix---$95-$23333-230-SSR-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 8/4
> 
> Hoping that if I finally post this and stop lurking I will hear something soon. I just want to know if I need to make a plan B.



Good luck. It does appear to be within the taken range sadly............


----------



## kerrylacherry

Ruttangel said:


> That’s a great loaded contract, well played!



Thanks, now I have to play the waiting game with ROFR!


----------



## ScubaCat

macman123 said:


> Good luck. It does appear to be within the taken range sadly............


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## lea2124

well we've just put an offer in for 170@BLT!!! we said we'd wait till October before putting in any more offers but we couldn't help ourselves lol.
I should add that we decided to get 100 points direct a couple of weeks ago at SSR. So we have an April Use Year and this BLT is the same UY. And it's got full points. And BLT is one of our favourites. We stayed there in 2017 and we loved the 1 bed villa lake view. We checked over all the contracts that had passed and felt we offered a fair price of $135 pp. Now we wait again. Fingers crossed


----------



## macman123

ScubaCat said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....



Oh.....


----------



## lea2124

lea2124---$135-$24650-170-BLT-Apr-0/19, 170/20, 340/21, 170/22- sent 9/8 

They accepted 
Fingers crossed this one passes! 
Do i need to update the string for the SSR one that Disney took?
Thanks


----------



## Spinster Travel

[QUOTE="
Do i need to update the string for the SSR one that Disney took?
Thanks
[/QUOTE]
if you haven’t already updated the post to show it taken, than please do so that it’s captured in the main post.  Good luck with this one!


----------



## Cattrip

Red Dog Run said:


> JUST CAME IN:
> Red Dog Run---$107-$8368-70-OKW-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 7/21 approved 9/3.
> 
> The owner stated he got 4 approvals in this morning, and I was one.  YEAH!  Contract #1 out of 3 done.
> Now waiting on AKV, but only on day 27.


Is this the OKW-Extention or 2042?


----------



## lea2124

Lea2124---$84-$32525-360-SSR-Apr-0/19, 569/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21, taken 9/3

Just so it's official and gets updated on the first page. Think the date is right. It's a bit of a blur now!


----------



## Noles235

lea2124 said:


> Lea2124---$84-$32525-360-SSR-Apr-0/19, 569/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21, taken 9/3
> 
> Just so it's official and gets updated on the first page. Think the date is right. It's a bit of a blur now!


Sorry to hear yours was taken. That would have been a great price.


----------



## Jon84

Woohoo!! 

Jon84---$70-$4500-50-VB-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 7/22, passed 9/1 

Fingers crossed our SSR contract will pass soon too!


----------



## Spinster Travel

lea2124 said:


> Lea2124---$84-$32525-360-SSR-Apr-0/19, 569/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21, taken 9/3
> 
> Just so it's official and gets updated on the first page. Think the date is right. It's a bit of a blur now!


Dang!  That was a sweet deal had it not been taken.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Cattrip said:


> Is this the OKW-Extention or 2042?


It's the 2042. First timer and no one to will it to.  I'll be 73 in 2042, so I'm good.


----------



## macman123

ROFR report available now

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-august-20-report/


----------



## pangyal

Red Dog Run said:


> Day 41Red Dog Run---OKW sent 7/21 for 70 pts March: Contacted the broker to see how much of a pause having to complete an addendum due to a clerical error on the contract created.   Waiting.  I know they are busy.  I'm like a child before Christmas because this is the FIRST I have ever submitted.  Worked extra tutoring hours for this purchase.  A LOT of extra hours.



Could you please repost your string using the tool on page 1 ?


----------



## pangyal

SomePixiedust said:


> $107-$16780-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 137/21- sent 6/9 , passed 7/22
> 
> I did post this on 7/22 but it never made it to the updates. Hopefully it can get added to the "passed" thread for anyone looking for trends. It is a delayed closing until November.


I'd love to post this if you could please use the tool on page one


----------



## Sandisw

macman123 said:


> ROFR report available now
> 
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-august-20-report/



22 from just this one broker so it seems like it was pretty active,  seems like a lot to me.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

How much money can they have?  It feels awkward that they can't pay their employees, but they can buy up all these points.   Granted,  they can turn a profit on them,  but how can they find buyers directly For so many points.


----------



## Madmavis

Addonitus is a real thing. Just put in an offer for a 50 point contract at SSR and it was accepted. So Christmas is cancelled this year


----------



## mlittig

Madmavis said:


> Addonitus is a real thing. Just put in an offer for a 50 point contract at SSR and it was accepted. So Christmas is cancelled this year



Christmas is not cancelled, Madmavis, you just finished your shopping early this year


----------



## Madmavis

mlittig said:


> Christmas is not cancelled, Madmavis, you just finished your shopping early this year


That’s a better way of looking at it!


----------



## Ruttangel

Madmavis said:


> Addonitus is a real thing. Just put in an offer for a 50 point contract at SSR and it was accepted. So Christmas is cancelled this year



This is so true, 
Step 1. Lose patience with waiting for ROFR
Step 2. Start looking for a back up contract 
Step 3. Put in a lowball offer that will never get accepted
Step 4. Oops it gets accepted 
Step 5. Repeat Step 1


----------



## Brianstl

Bryan Burmeister said:


> How much money can they have?  It feels awkward that they can't pay their employees, but they can buy up all these points.   Granted,  they can turn a profit on them,  but how can they find buyers directly For so many points.


I think they were clearing out their wait list and some restocking.


----------



## mattburmeister

Bryan Burmeister said:


> How much money can they have?  It feels awkward that they can't pay their employees, but they can buy up all these points.   Granted,  they can turn a profit on them,  but how can they find buyers directly For so many points.


Maybe these direct buyers have more cash on hand by refinancing their mortgages?


----------



## Madmavis

Ruttangel said:


> This is so true,
> Step 1. Lose patience with waiting for ROFR
> Step 2. Start looking for a back up contract
> Step 3. Put in a lowball offer that will never get accepted
> Step 4. Oops it gets accepted
> Step 5. Repeat Step 1


Well I put in the offer thinking the contract was probably already sold and that I would have a snowballs chance in hell. Boy was I surprised to get the call that the offer was accepted. Oops I guess we’re buying our second contract lol


----------



## Delamarte19

To update and close out our long but very happy wait........

delamarte19---$92-$23213-225-AKV-Jun-0/19, 450/20, 225/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/21

As a follow up to the above regarding timeline:
6/1 - Offer on AKV contract
6/8 - ROFR was sent
7/21 -Passed ROFR
7/29 - received request for closing information
7/30 - sent my information/payment (as buyer)
8/4 - Email from Title company that the transaction was finalized and recorded today (I thought it would take longer for this wait.....)
8/28- Email from DVC saying the contract has been added to my DVC account but will take another 7-10 to have the points added.
9/5 - Points showed up in my account (Saturday).  I checked Friday but maybe they were added late in the day or it is an overnight process - I thought we would have to wait for after the holiday.  It was a nice surprise.

So just a bit over 3 months from my initial offer to the points in my account (I was an existing DVC member - not sure if that matters).  Glad I jumped on the contract when we did as I am not so sure it would make it through right now.......

Thanks again everyone


----------



## macman123

Sandisw said:


> 22 from just this one broker so it seems like it was pretty active,  seems like a lot to me.



Yes. They say 16% taken but SSR only 2.1%.......

Would have thought it was higher given the 'taken' ones on the board.


----------



## Sandisw

macman123 said:


> Yes. They say 16% taken but SSR only 2.1%.......
> 
> Would have thought it was higher given the 'taken' ones on the board.



Maybe more SSR came from the other brokers out there?


----------



## WestCoastDVC

macman123 said:


> Yes. They say 16% taken but SSR only 2.1%.......
> 
> Would have thought it was higher given the 'taken' ones on the board.



where do they say 16% for August? I am just seeing 16.3% in 2019 for comparison but much smaller numbers this year.


----------



## Lorana

Madmavis said:


> Well I put in the offer thinking the contract was probably already sold and that I would have a snowballs chance in hell. Boy was I surprised to get the call that the offer was accepted. Oops I guess we’re buying our second contract lol


Congrats!  I know it isn't sent yet, but what are the details?  We always love to know what offers people get!


----------



## Red Dog Run

pangyal said:


> Could you please repost your string using the tool on page 1 ?


Oh, I think it was already posted.  This was just me whining that it takes so long!


----------



## SherylLC

Delamarte19 said:


> To update and close out our long but very happy wait........
> 
> delamarte19---$92-$23213-225-AKV-Jun-0/19, 450/20, 225/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/21
> 
> As a follow up to the above regarding timeline:
> 6/1 - Offer on AKV contract
> 6/8 - ROFR was sent
> 7/21 -Passed ROFR
> 7/29 - received request for closing information
> 7/30 - sent my information/payment (as buyer)
> 8/4 - Email from Title company that the transaction was finalized and recorded today (I thought it would take longer for this wait.....)
> 8/28- Email from DVC saying the contract has been added to my DVC account but will take another 7-10 to have the points added.
> 9/5 - Points showed up in my account (Saturday).  I checked Friday but maybe they were added late in the day or it is an overnight process - I thought we would have to wait for after the holiday.  It was a nice surprise.
> 
> So just a bit over 3 months from my initial offer to the points in my account (I was an existing DVC member - not sure if that matters).  Glad I jumped on the contract when we did as I am not so sure it would make it through right now.......
> 
> Thanks again everyone


THIS is amazing all the way around!


----------



## SherylLC

Ruttangel said:


> This is so true,
> Step 1. Lose patience with waiting for ROFR
> Step 2. Start looking for a back up contract
> Step 3. Put in a lowball offer that will never get accepted
> Step 4. Oops it gets accepted
> Step 5. Repeat Step 1


Right??? I bought my absolute last contract three contracts ago!


----------



## CastAStone

Bryan Burmeister said:


> How much money can they have?  It feels awkward that they can't pay their employees, but they can buy up all these points.   Granted,  they can turn a profit on them,  but how can they find buyers directly For so many points.


They ran out of points completely last month. Based on the sales in the Direct Sales thread they’re having zero issue finding buyers. I think they’re right now just trying to keep up.


----------



## SomePixiedust

pangyal said:


> I'd love to post this if you could please use the tool on page one


Sorry! Thought I did Hopefully it works

SomePixiedust---$107-$16780-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 137/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/22


----------



## Red Dog Run

CastAStone said:


> They ran out of points completely last month. Based on the sales in the Direct Sales thread they’re having zero issue finding buyers. I think they’re right now just trying to keep up.


When I called for direct 100 pts OKW, I was offered Feb-Sept UY.  Was that because they can change the UY?


----------



## Eldon32

@Red Dog Run correct - they can reissue a contract with any use year. If you ask for October or later, you can also ask for 2019 points for free. They only dues paid will be the 3 months and 3 weeks remaining in the calendar year, regardless of use year.

Edit: For the 2019 points, they actually need those points available in a contract to allocate to you which may not always be available.


----------



## CastAStone

Red Dog Run said:


> When I called for direct 100 pts OKW, I was offered Feb-Sept UY.  Was that because they can change the UY?


If they don’t have any 2019 UY points to give you they can’t just make them up. You could ask to go on a wait list for Dec and they might find some Dec 2019 points to sell you before 11/30.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

CastAStone said:


> They ran out of points completely last month. Based on the sales in the Direct Sales thread they’re having zero issue finding buyers. I think they’re right now just trying to keep up.



Wow....I didn't hear this. They ran out of all sold-out resort points, or just specific ones? 



CastAStone said:


> If they don’t have any 2019 UY points to give you they can’t just make them up. You could ask to go on a wait list for Dec and they might find some Dec 2019 points to sell you before 11/30.



Even if they sell out of sold-out resorts, they'd have Aulani, Riviera, and Copper Creek, right? They're advertising them as "not sold out.".


----------



## CastAStone

Where'sPiglet? said:


> Wow....I didn't hear this. They ran out of all sold-out resort points, or just specific ones?
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they sell out of sold-out resorts, they'd have Aulani, Riviera, and Copper Creek, right? They're advertising them as "not sold out.".


I don’t know if they ran out of all sold out resorts but they had wait lists for most of the ones people are typically looking to buy (OKW, SSR, AKV).

They should have 2019 points for Riviera and Aulani. CCV could sell out at any time.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

CastAStone said:


> I don’t know if they ran out of all sold out resorts but they had wait lists for most of the ones people are typically looking to buy (OKW, SSR, AKV).
> 
> They should have 2019 points for Riviera and Aulani. CCV could sell out at any time.



Thanks. I guess I should call tomorrow.


----------



## Madmavis

Lorana said:


> Congrats!  I know it isn't sent yet, but what are the details?  We always love to know what offers people get!


It’s a small 50 point contract at SSR. $116 pp. October use year to match my first contract. 2 points coming this October. We pay 2021 dues due at closing. October use year is rare and I was just looking for a small add on. It’s perfect for us.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Today is my 42 day on AKV.  Keeping my fingers crossed!  It will be contract #2 for this newbie.  Wonder if Disney will roll any out today.  Anyone with any knowledge..such as good luck with yours?  By the way, this is a superb tread.  I thank the hard work.


----------



## rstiv

Day 45 today for my first ever contract I just want to know at this point either way and move on from there. 

GFV 160 points $155 pp hoping for some good news today or early this week.


----------



## Naglejen

Red Dog Run said:


> Today is my 42 day on AKV.  Keeping my fingers crossed!  It will be contract #2 for this newbie.  Wonder if Disney will roll any out today.  Anyone with any knowledge..such as good luck with yours?  By the way, this is a superb tread.  I thank the hard work.


The only knowledge I have is that we are also at day 42 for AKL...hoping for good news for both of us today!


----------



## Apeters430

rstiv said:


> Day 45 today for my first ever contract I just want to know at this point either way and move on from there.
> 
> GFV 160 points $155 pp hoping for some good news today or early this week.


 Day 40 for us for 100 point contract at SSR. Im so over waiting


----------



## rstiv

Apeters430 said:


> Day 40 for us for 100 point contract at SSR. Im so over waiting


Same here I just want to know either way hope we both get some good news!

 I swear its a good tactic they have to make people buy direct this waiting is terrible haha.


----------



## Lorana

rstiv said:


> Same here I just want to know either way hope we both get some good news!
> 
> I swear its a good tactic they have to make people buy direct this waiting is terrible haha.


There is definitely something so nice and satisfying to having your points within hours of purchasing direct...


----------



## Red Dog Run

Naglejen said:


> The only knowledge I have is that we are also at day 42 for AKL...hoping for good news for both of us today!


TRUE!  YES, indeed.


----------



## Zimwicket

Red Dog Run said:


> TRUE!  YES, indeed.



Are these the two contracts you both are talking about?

Naglejen---$130-$8118-55-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 69/21, 55/22-Close 12/20/ pay 21'MF- sent 7/28
Red Dog Run---$100-$11400-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/4 

Red Dog Run, it looks like its only been 35 days for you, or was that wrong?  I'm keeping close watch as mine was sent 8/10 so I figure it should be answered only a week after yours!


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Lorana said:


> There is definitely something so nice and satisfying to having your points within hours of purchasing direct...


True, but there is also definitely something so nice and satisfying to having that additional $10K still in my bank account!


----------



## Red Dog Run

Naglejen said:


> The only knowledge I have is that we are also at day 42 for AKL...hoping for good news for both of us today!


Contacted he broker, just to remind him we are here, and stated that Disney is taking 6 weeks, so I should expect next week or so.  I just laughed: it is 6 weeks.  They must be overworked.  He even quoted my day.


Zimwicket said:


> Are these the two contracts you both are talking about?
> 
> Naglejen---$130-$8118-55-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 69/21, 55/22-Close 12/20/ pay 21'MF- sent 7/28
> Red Dog Run---$100-$11400-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/4
> 
> Red Dog Run, it looks like its only been 35 days for you, or was that wrong?  I'm keeping close watch as mine was sent 8/10 so I figure it should be answered only a week after yours!


Dear, Lord,  I can't count.  I also teach... it's soooo stressful with alternating 1/2 classes AND virtual!  Thank you for setting me straight.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Red Dog Run said:


> Contacted he broker, just to remind him we are here, and stated that Disney is taking 6 weeks, so I should expect next week or so.  I just laughed: it is 6 weeks.  They must be overworked.  He even quoted my day.
> 
> Dear, Lord,  I can't count.  I also teach... it's soooo stressful with alternating 1/2 classes AND virtual!  Thank you for setting me straight.  The laugh is on me!


----------



## berti13

Our last SSR contract was taken by Disney in August.  I figure we might as well keep throwing them at the ROFR wall and see if anything slides off and back to us.  Hoping to be a DVC member someday.

berti13---$96-$16100-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22-seller paying 20 MFs- sent 9/8


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Still waiting for news on our contract, but another thread on the boards this morning got me searching and I now believe that we have an international seller.  It's not obvious on the contract, but I looked up the original deed.  I guess that explains the delay.

I guess the good news is that it's less likely to get taken by Disney?  I hope.


----------



## Ruttangel

This is a long story which I don’t think many people will want to listen to, so here is the contract

Ruttangel---$115-$4450-35-OKW-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22- sent 9/8

So, if anyone is keeping track I had a 150 BWV contract taken on 8/28
Since then I found another BWV contract that was only 70pts.
So, I had spare change left.
The OKW contract is the same UY as my main AKV contract and is enough for 3 nights 1BR every 2 years
Also it’s with the same broker that had my deposit from the taken contract and is moving the deposit to allocate it against this contract which is convenient.
We are next at WDW in late August 2022 so partly stripped contracts dint bother me too much. It’s probably not the greatest deal but it was up for $130 and it was a good fit for me.

thanks for listening

I’m not planning any more purchases 
Good luck to all those waiting


----------



## glennbo123

Ruttangel said:


> Ruttangel---$115-$4450-35-OKW-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22- sent 9/8


Is it OKW Extended or Regular?  Just curious.


----------



## Ruttangel

glennbo123 said:


> Is it OKW Extended or Regular?  Just curious.


It’s the diet 2042 OKW not the full fat 2057


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

CastAStone said:


> They ran out of points completely last month. Based on the sales in the Direct Sales thread they’re having zero issue finding buyers. I think they’re right now just trying to keep up.


That's interesting to hear.  I wish they would unfurlough more folks in that case.


----------



## Rustygirl84

Rustygirl84---$115-$6142-50-OKW-Mar-50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 9/8

One more to my list. I finally closed on one small contract 9/1 and I have one that is getting ready to close. I couldn’t pass up this small loaded contract.


----------



## HHISand

Disney waived ROFR on our contract on 8/12 and since I had not received the closing documents, I checked with a broker and title agent on 8/28 and they said they were still waiting for estoppel letter from Disney and title stuff.  I checked again today and got this reply:

"There may be an issue with the title that we have to fix before I can send you the documents.
First American is reviewing the file.

The issue can be fixed but we just have to make sure it is done correctly.

I should hear from First American in a couple of days. As soon as I have some direction, I will finalize the documents."

I am concerned if there is a "title issue". I have emailed them asking what is the title issue but have not heard back from them.  Anyone have any insights or advice?


----------



## Kenito

I told myself no more points, but I had a moment of weakness.  Here's the result:

Kenito---$127-$22940-175-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 199/21, 175/22 - sent 9/8


----------



## CastAStone

Bryan Burmeister said:


> That's interesting to hear.  I wish they would unfurlough more folks in that case.


Someone here shared a couple weeks ago that more DVC guides were being recalled. Can’t remember who.


----------



## CastAStone

HHISand said:


> Disney waived ROFR on our contract on 8/12 and since I had not received the closing documents, I checked with a broker and title agent on 8/28 and they said they were still waiting for estoppel letter from Disney and title stuff.  I checked again today and got this reply:
> 
> "There may be an issue with the title that we have to fix before I can send you the documents.
> First American is reviewing the file.
> 
> The issue can be fixed but we just have to make sure it is done correctly.
> 
> I should hear from First American in a couple of days. As soon as I have some direction, I will finalize the documents."
> 
> I am concerned if there is a "title issue". I have emailed them asking what is the title issue but have not heard back from them.  Anyone have any insights or advice?


Could be a ton of things. Maybe the seller forgot that they added an adult kid to the contract once upon a time. Maybe there’s a loan against it that has minor mistakes in the paperwork. If it’s fixable it’s probably no big deal.

Whatever it is, it’s why you should be glad you paid for a title agency! A problem that isn’t fixed now could make it impossible for you to resell your contract later.


----------



## EricLaurie

HockeyMomNH said:


> Still waiting for news on our contract, but another thread on the boards this morning got me searching and I now believe that we have an international seller.  It's not obvious on the contract, but I looked up the original deed.  I guess that explains the delay.
> 
> I guess the good news is that it's less likely to get taken by Disney?  I hope.


We have our first contract pending ROFR for SSR. Our seller is definitely international. Curious why that’s less likely to be taken by Disney?  Hope it’s true.


----------



## masupo

Kenito said:


> I told myself no more points, but I had a moment of weakness.  Here's the result:
> 
> Kenito---$127-$22940-175-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 199/21, 175/22 - sent 9/8



Nice price for BCV!


----------



## Royal Consort

Kenito said:


> I told myself no more points, but I had a moment of weakness.  Here's the result:
> 
> Kenito---$127-$22940-175-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 199/21, 175/22 - sent 9/8



I hate when you accidentally sneeze and buy a contract.


----------



## Cattrip

Royal Consort said:


> I hate when you accidentally sneeze and buy a contract.


First time buying a resale, but not my first contract (bought direct last year). I found it difficult to figure out what to offer and accept for  the OKW 2057- ... I saved close to 6K- not the enormous amounts that other resales save, but still. Last Friday we sent this into Disney :*$110-$12590-109-OKW(E)-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 54/20, 109/21- sent 9/4....I don't think I will have problems with it being taken, but I also found the negotiations process clumsy on my end.*


----------



## Peach026

35 days today. Anyone think I’ll hear this week? It’s slow torture huh!


----------



## glennbo123

Kenito said:


> I told myself no more points, but I had a moment of weakness.  Here's the result:
> 
> Kenito---$127-$22940-175-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 199/21, 175/22 - sent 9/8



I just noticed that you still have a VGC contract on the "Waiting" list...I assume that passed during the 'good ol' days' of no ROFR being exercised?


----------



## HockeyMomNH

EricLaurie said:


> We have our first contract pending ROFR for SSR. Our seller is definitely international. Curious why that’s less likely to be taken by Disney?  Hope it’s true.



I'm not sure exactly why, but I have seen it discussed here on the boards.  I would guess it has to do with the extra paperwork and tax requirements.


----------



## Kenito

glennbo123 said:


> I just noticed that you still have a VGC contract on the "Waiting" list...I assume that passed during the 'good ol' days' of no ROFR being exercised?



No word yet on my VGC contract.  Sent 7/31 so I should hear back very soon.  At $195 it wasn’t an amazing deal so hope it gets through.


----------



## glennbo123

Kenito said:


> No word yet on my VGC contract.  Sent 7/31 so I should hear back very soon.  At $195 it wasn’t an amazing deal so hope it gets through.



Fingers crossed!


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Kenito said:


> I told myself no more points, but I had a moment of weakness.  Here's the result:
> 
> Kenito---$127-$22940-175-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 199/21, 175/22 - sent 9/8


We bought 100 PVB points in January, I told my wife "This is good for now, 3-4 years from now, we'll buy another 25-30"...Fast forward 8 months, we're in ROFR for a 50 point BWV contract lol. I have now promised her this is it until 2042...but is it?


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Cattrip said:


> First time buying a resale, but not my first contract (bought direct last year). I found it difficult to figure out what to offer and accept for  the OKW 2057- ... I saved close to 6K- not the enormous amounts that other resales save, but still. Last Friday we sent this into Disney :*$110-$12590-109-OKW(E)-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 54/20, 109/21- sent 9/4....I don't think I will have problems with it being taken, but I also found the negotiations process clumsy on my end.*


I think you'll be OK with this one. My friend just bought an OKW(E) a few months ago at $104 a point for 75 points. Granted, that passed while they weren't buying back, but I still think you'll be in pretty good shape with that contract.


----------



## Kenito

Royal Consort said:


> I hate when you accidentally sneeze and buy a contract.



I agree. I'm going to hold in my sneezes now, even if that means blowing out my ear drums.


----------



## Zimwicket

Haven't seen any ROFR messages lately   Maybe they are holding up and will get everything back into the 30 day window this week!!  *crosses fingers*


----------



## Sandisw

TTA Rider Matt said:


> We bought 100 PVB points in January, I told my wife "This is good for now, 3-4 years from now, we'll buy another 25-30"...Fast forward 8 months, we're in ROFR for a 50 point BWV contract lol. I have now promised her this is it until 2042...but is it?



I said that a few years after we bought when we got to 300.  Now I am at 775!


----------



## Red Dog Run

I never had a contract before.  Bid on 3 AND will make a direct purchase.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Getting a bit restless in the waiting room here!   Just curious, our group had several ROFR approvals on 9/3.  Do you think we can expect to see another wave come through on 9/10?  Curious if these are being batched or if it was just coincidence and our small sample size.  TIA for thoughts!


----------



## Apeters430

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Getting a bit restless in the waiting room here!   Just curious, our group had several ROFR approvals on 9/3.  Do you think we can expect to see another wave come through on 9/10?  Curious if these are being batched or if it was just coincidence and our small sample size.  TIA for thoughts!


I hope so. Tomorrow makes 6 weeks of waiting for me.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Sandisw said:


> I said that a few years after we bought when we got to 300.  Now I am at 775!


Now you're just bragging!!! Haha, I highly doubt my wife will allow any more purchases until our BWV expires in 2042. Then we will likely buy direct for whatever is new, with the plan of willing our contracts to our kids (we will be 58 in 2042) when we are done using them. We have a few years to figure that out though


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Apeters430 said:


> I hope so. Tomorrow makes 6 weeks of waiting for me.


Gack!  That’s a long time!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## rstiv

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Gack!  That’s a long time!  Fingers crossed!


Tomorrow will be 7 weeks for me.......... getting so impatient. I reached out to my broker last week to make sure nothing was wrong he said I will know as soon as he does. Any thoughts on if this is normal?


----------



## Red Dog Run

TTA Rider Matt said:


> Now you're just bragging!!! Haha, I highly doubt my wife will allow any more purchases until our BWV expires in 2042. Then we will likely buy direct for whatever is new, with the plan of willing our contracts to our kids (we will be 58 in 2042) when we are done using them. We have a few years to figure that out though





smisale said:


> We put an offer in on another contract and I never got the first FROR done yet this addictive





rstiv said:


> Congrats!   Im 7/24 that gives me hope I might hear this week or next.





TTA Rider Matt said:


> Now you're just bragging!!! Haha, I highly doubt my wife will allow any more purchases until our BWV expires in 2042. Then we will likely buy direct for whatever is new, with the plan of willing our contracts to our kids (we will be 58 in 2042) when we are done using them. We have a few years to figure that out though


My hubby and I will be 73 in 2042.  We are MS Disney lovers and diving in. No worries about old age.  I have been promised an electric wheelchair, a flashing red light, and a horn for my late Disney years.  Gotta still do something!


----------



## Red Dog Run

rstiv said:


> Tomorrow will be 7 weeks for me.......... getting so impatient. I reached out to my broker last week to make sure nothing was wrong he said I will know as soon as he does. Any thoughts on if this is normal?


WOW.  When is your closing date?  I have heard that a late closing may allow Disney to hold on for a while.  But I honestly know nothing.  Just repeating what I read. I have a Nov. 28 closing on my AKV.  Sucks.... but the price was good for me.


----------



## Apeters430

rstiv said:


> Tomorrow will be 7 weeks for me.......... getting so impatient. I reached out to my broker last week to make sure nothing was wrong he said I will know as soon as he does. Any thoughts on if this is normal?


Would you mind telling what resort you’re waiting on? I’m waiting on 100pts at SSR


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

rstiv said:


> Tomorrow will be 7 weeks for me.......... getting so impatient. I reached out to my broker last week to make sure nothing was wrong he said I will know as soon as he does. Any thoughts on if this is normal?


Yikes!!  That seems crazy long in light of some of the other approvals.  Fingers crossed for you as well!


----------



## Peach026

So what happens if the closing is AFTER the last day to bank points? Given the other responses I’m getting nervous! Assuming my passes


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Peach026 said:


> So what happens if the closing is AFTER the last day to bank points? Given the other responses I’m getting nervous! Assuming my passes



You might want to find out if the sellers will bank the points for you.  Not sure if that will add time to the process, but it might be worth it if you're not going to be able to use the points otherwise.

Hopefully an expert will chime in.  

In other news, still no news here.  Ugg.  I'm at 8 weeks out.  I'm planning to send another message to the broker later today.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Red Dog Run said:


> WOW.  When is your closing date?  I have heard that a late closing may allow Disney to hold on for a while.  But I honestly know nothing.  Just repeating what I read. I have a Nov. 28 closing on my AKV.  Sucks.... but the price was good for me.



My closing date was two days ago... the broker said that they will just extend it until they hear back from Disney.


----------



## rstiv

Red Dog Run said:


> WOW.  When is your closing date?  I have heard that a late closing may allow Disney to hold on for a while.  But I honestly know nothing.  Just repeating what I read. I have a Nov. 28 closing on my AKV.  Sucks.... but the price was good for me.


Sorry am having an issue finding my closing date swear it was on my contract but now I cant seem to find it anywhere it should be on there right?



Apeters430 said:


> Would you mind telling what resort you’re waiting on? I’m waiting on 100pts at SSR



I am waiting on 160 points at GFV


----------



## rstiv

Red Dog Run said:


> WOW.  When is your closing date?  I have heard that a late closing may allow Disney to hold on for a while.  But I honestly know nothing.  Just repeating what I read. I have a Nov. 28 closing on my AKV.  Sucks.... but the price was good for me.


Never mind just having one of those days today haha. My close date is set for October 8th 2020


----------



## RebelScum

CastAStone said:


> Someone here shared a couple weeks ago that more DVC guides were being recalled. Can’t remember who.


Was just at WDW for a 12 night stay, split between Poly & Riviera, and they had Guides at many of the resorts showing actual rooms, rather than shuttling potential buyers to SSR.  This appears to be the new COVID sales model, which I think is better (although, I miss the free ice cream at the SSR DVC sales location!) I was told that not all guides have been recalled, but that many were.


----------



## ahward

Rustygirl84 said:


> Rustygirl84---$115-$6142-50-OKW-Mar-50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 9/8
> 
> One more to my list. I finally closed on one small contract 9/1 and I have one that is getting ready to close. I couldn’t pass up this small loaded contract.


I have been looking for something similar. Which resale site did you see this?


----------



## Sandisw

Peach026 said:


> So what happens if the closing is AFTER the last day to bank points? Given the other responses I’m getting nervous! Assuming my passes



I had my seller do that since I was worried and sure enough, I didn’t have my points until 3 weeks after the deadline,

Normally, I think they will sometimes do it, but not always for a resale buyer,  To be honest, in this year of where they are being pretty strict, it might be tough to get them to make an exception,

I would contact the seller and ask them to bank.


----------



## jbreen2010

Peach026 said:


> So what happens if the closing is AFTER the last day to bank points? Given the other responses I’m getting nervous! Assuming my passes




The contract we are waiting on in ROFR has last day to bank points at 9/30/2020.  After we put in the offer and started waiting, we realized that by the time we close and get points in our account, we will only have a month or so to use the points or lose them.  We asked the broker to ask the seller to have these banked, but what was proposed to us was that they would wait to hear back from ROFR (hoping to hear within the next week), and then I guess we can have seller bank the points/add an addendum right before estoppel is issued so seller can bank the points and I don't lose them.  When we put in our offer, we forgot that this process takes fiddyleven days & umpteen hours to get approval.  Only 29 days of waiting here.  Last month when disney took our contract under ROFR, they took it on day 36, so hopefully we're close.


----------



## jenhelgren

Scrolling through the thread I have seen a few posts mentioning AUL is not taken in ROFR. Any advice on a fair price per point for a subsidized AUL contract of 50 points or closing company recommendations? This will be our first contract and I am not fully convinced we want AUL but it is a small contract so we could always add on other resorts later. The seller is open to any title company we want to use and with this being our first contract-I don't even know who to request!


----------



## Cattrip

TTA Rider Matt said:


> I think you'll be OK with this one. My friend just bought an OKW(E) a few months ago at $104 a point for 75 points. Granted, that passed while they weren't buying back, but I still think you'll be in pretty good shape with that contract.


I think so-they were asking 118!! I tried to go lower, but alas...it was my use year so I compromised!


----------



## CastAStone

jenhelgren said:


> Scrolling through the thread I have seen a few posts mentioning AUL is not taken in ROFR. Any advice on a fair price per point for a subsidized AUL contract of 50 points or closing company recommendations? This will be our first contract and I am not fully convinced we want AUL but it is a small contract so we could always add on other resorts later. The seller is open to any title company we want to use and with this being our first contract-I don't even know who to request!


I’d scroll through the Closing Time thread for an idea of what title agencies people use.

Subsidized small point Aulani could easily go for over $100/point. It won’t go very far at Aulani; I’d seriously consider whether you’d want to fly all the way to Hawaii for a few nights.


----------



## Rustygirl84

ahward said:


> I have been looking for something similar. Which resale site did you see this?



This was on www.dvcsales.com


----------



## Ruttangel

Just noticed 2 listings for BCV 100pt in mid $130’s with banked points in if it interests anyone, also a 50pt for $138
https://www.fidelityresales.com/resort/disneys-beach-club-villas


----------



## Naglejen

Ruttangel said:


> Just noticed 2 listings for BCV 100pt in mid $130’s with banked points in if it interests anyone


And just like that, the addonitis kicks in


----------



## HockeyMomNH

I can't believe it we finally passed!!!!!  Virtual drinks for everyone! 

edit to add my update:

hockeymomnh---$95-$17649-180-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 7/15, passed 9/10


----------



## Ruttangel

HockeyMomNH said:


> I can't believe it we finally passed!!!!!  Virtual drinks for everyone!
> 
> edit to add my update:
> 
> hockeymomnh---$95-$17649-180-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 7/15, passed 9/10


Oooooooo Guinness is my DH favourite, cheers!!!


----------



## Peach026

HockeyMomNH said:


> I can't believe it we finally passed!!!!!  Virtual drinks for everyone!
> 
> edit to add my update:
> 
> hockeymomnh---$95-$17649-180-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 7/15, passed 9/10



CONGRATS!!! That’s a LONG wait,you must be so relieved


----------



## Apeters430

APeters430 --- $102-$12227-100-SSR-Oct-0/18, 8/19, 100/20, 100/21 - sent 7/31, passed 9/10


----------



## ldo

ldo--$105 160 AKV Dec 0/19, 160/20, 160/20--sent 7/31, passed 9/10


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Congratulations to our 9/10ers who’ve all gotten great news!  Good to see some SSR deals going through as well!


----------



## DisneyFamily7

DisneyFamily7---$98-$24249-240-AKV-Feb-0/19, 43/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/9


----------



## Kenito

Kenito---$195-$63136-320-VGC-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21- sent 7/31, passed 9/10

Mixed emotions.  Happy:  7-11 month booking window!! Heck yeah!!!!  Sad:  I have to pay for this.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Kenito said:


> Kenito---$195-$63136-320-VGC-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21- sent 7/31, passed 9/10
> 
> Mixed emotions.  Happy:  7-11 month booking window!! Heck yeah!!!!  Sad:  I have to pay for this.


Congratulations!! Fingers crossed that means ours might pass as well! 160 points for $202/pt.


----------



## Kenito

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Congratulations!! Fingers crossed that means ours might pass as well! 160 points for $202/pt.



I think you have a pretty good shot!


----------



## Zimwicket

so many july timelines still   lets get into august!!


----------



## Celicapix

HockeyMomNH said:


> I can't believe it we finally passed!!!!!  Virtual drinks for everyone!
> 
> edit to add my update:
> 
> hockeymomnh---$95-$17649-180-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 7/15, passed 9/10



Congratulations  I hope to hear soon  on a very similar contract. You have renewed my hope when I was feeling like all hope was lost.


----------



## BestAunt

ldo said:


> ldo--$105 160 AKV Dec 0/19, 160/20, 160/20--sent 7/31, passed 9/10


this one is exactly like mine sent just one day earlier.  gives me hope!
Edit to add... and then mine passed just 2 hours later.


----------



## bama314

Our BLT contract passed!  I thought it would, but you never know.

bama314---$145-$23940-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 1/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/30, passed 9/10


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Looks like Disney has been busy today!  I'm happy for everyone who got good news!


----------



## BestAunt

BestAunt---$105-$18669-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/1, passed 9/10

Woohoo!!


----------



## helenk

Updating: Got an e-mail just a few minutes ago:  helenkpa---$125-$7053-50-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/10 .


----------



## poofyo101

Just got an pass from 8/3. Just waiting on 8/5 now.


----------



## Red Dog Run

BestAunt said:


> BestAunt---$105-$18669-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/1, passed 9/10
> 
> Woohoo!!


OMG, AN AUGUST!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## aimalynn1

Celicapix said:


> Congratulations  I hope to hear soon  on a very similar contract. You have renewed my hope when I was feeling like all hope was lost.



Same! This looks almost identical to me!!!


----------



## jbreen2010

poofyo101 said:


> Just got an pass from 8/3. Just waiting on 8/5 now.



Ohh an 8/3 - what resort?


----------



## benedib99

Got an email today!!!  Passed!!!

benedib99---$159-$84180-500-VGF-Jun-0/19, 577/20, 500/21, 500/22- sent 8/1, passed 9/10

HOORAY!!!!!!


----------



## Peach026

BestAunt said:


> this one is exactly like mine sent just one day earlier.  gives me hope!
> Edit to add... and then mine passed just 2 hours later.


Yayyyy!!


----------



## jennf

Just found out our AKV contract passed !!! 

Jennf---$110-$19403-160-AKV-Dec-151/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/4, passed 9/10


----------



## poofyo101

jbreen2010 said:


> Ohh an 8/3 - what resort?


Polynesian


----------



## benedib99

Got a second email !!  No surprise here. Aulani passed!!

benedib99---$80-$28257-330-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 485/21, 330/22- sent 8/2, passed 9/10


----------



## Zimwicket

Red Dog Run said:


> OMG, AN AUGUST!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats



Come on Red Dog Run, you have to be next, you are in line in front of me!!  Once you are done, it's my turn!


----------



## Red Dog Run

jennf said:


> Just found out our AKV contract passed !!!
> 
> Jennf---$110-$19403-160-AKV-Dec-151/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/4, passed 9/10


Mine was sent 8/4 for AKV! Oh, dear.  PLEASE LET MINE PASS.


----------



## Red Dog Run

jennf said:


> Just found out our AKV contract passed !!!
> 
> Jennf---$110-$19403-160-AKV-Dec-151/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/4, passed 9/10


What broker, please!


----------



## Red Dog Run

Zimwicket said:


> Come on Red Dog Run, you have to be next, you are in line in front of me!!  Once you are done, it's my turn!


I know!  PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Peach026

I AM SO HAPPY to see 8/4s!!! I'm an 8/5. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## Wedway88

Wedway88---$68-$11123-150-HH-Mar-0/19, 57/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/31, passed 9/10


----------



## jennf

Red Dog Run said:


> What broker, please!


www.dvcresalemarket.com


----------



## Spinster Travel

Spinster Travel---$140-$17287-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 60/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/3, passed 9/10 

Oh Happy Day!


----------



## mattburmeister

mattburmeister---$87-$14939-160-SSR-Aug-0/19, 56/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/7 - Taken 09/10


----------



## EricLaurie

Just bought our first DVC contract!  Very, very excited:}  Passed today!!!  Feel like we just joined the best club ever:}

ericlaurie---$96-$21359-200-SSR-Apr-0/19, 220/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/31, passed 9/10


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

mattburmeister said:


> mattburmeister---$87-$14939-160-SSR-Aug-0/19, 56/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/7 - Taken 09/10


The disney rofr monkey strikes again.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

EricLaurie said:


> Just bought our first DVC contract!  Very, very excited:}  Passed today!!!  Feel like we just joined the best club ever:}
> 
> ericlaurie---$96-$21359-200-SSR-Apr-0/19, 220/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/31, passed 9/10


Congrats, you did join the best club


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

macman123 said:


> Yes. They say 16% taken but SSR only 2.1%.......
> Would have thought it was higher given the 'taken' ones on the board.


So many taken on here, makes me very nervous because we just had an offer accepted today!  But...


HockeyMomNH said:


> I can't believe it we finally passed!!!!!  Virtual drinks for everyone!
> hockeymomnh---$95-$17649-180-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 7/15, passed 9/10


This gives me hope!! Ours is same price per point!  Congrats!


Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Congratulations to our 9/10ers who’ve all gotten great news!  Good to see some SSR deals going through as well!


Indeed!


Celicapix said:


> Congratulations  I hope to hear soon  on a very similar contract. You have renewed my hope when I was feeling like all hope was lost.


Same!


EricLaurie said:


> Just bought our first DVC contract!  Very, very excited:}  Passed today!!!  Feel like we just joined the best club ever:}
> ericlaurie---$96-$21359-200-SSR-Apr-0/19, 220/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/31, passed 9/10


And another! Congrats and welcome home!
We have direct points but this is our first resale purchase so learning the ropes.  I will try not to look at the new listings while we wait, but no promises.

Okay, here's ours!  Duckbug.Ducktales---$95-$16046-160-SSR-Oct-0/19, 125/20, 160/21, 160/22-pro-rated 2020 MFs, seller pays closing- sent 9/10 

Now ya'll keep your fingers crossed for us!  We need our SAPs!


----------



## 77NWD

77NWD---$86-$17880-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 7/20, 200/21- sent 8/4, taken 9/11

Knew it!!


----------



## Ruttangel

These SSR contracts are driving us all a bit crazy

moved some detail to another thread


----------



## Red Dog Run

Red Dog Run---$100-$11400-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/4, passed 9/11


----------



## Celicapix

celicapix---$95-$23333-230-SSR-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 8/4, taken 9/11

I guess my hopes should not have gotten up as high as I let them get.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Zimwicket said:


> Come on Red Dog Run, you have to be next, you are in line in front of me!!  Once you are done, it's my turn!


IT"S YOUR TURN!


----------



## Peach026

Celicapix said:


> celicapix---$95-$23333-230-SSR-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 8/4, taken 9/11
> 
> I guess my hopes should not have gotten up as high as I let them get.



sad! I really thought this would go through. I’m sorry!


----------



## Red Dog Run

jennf said:


> www.dvcresalemarket.com


thank you- I got my notice today


----------



## Peach026

Red Dog Run said:


> Red Dog Run---$100-$11400-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/4, passed 9/11



YES!


----------



## mmkmkmmf

mmkmkmmf---$130-$42014-300-BLT-Mar-129/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/3, passed 9/11.. await estoppel


----------



## swong4824

Celicapix said:


> celicapix---$95-$23333-230-SSR-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 8/4, taken 9/11
> 
> I guess my hopes should not have gotten up as high as I let them get.



It's odd that this one didn't pass, but one there was one on 9/10 that did pass with the same price per point. Maybe because this was above 200 points and the other one was 180 points?


----------



## Naglejen

Naglejen said:


> Nagejen---$130-$8118-55-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 69/21, 55/22-Close 12/20,pay 21MF- sent 7/28



OK, so i am seeing SO MANY AK contracts pass ROFR, at much lower per point costs, sent after my contract. Can anyone think of a reason on this earth that they would take mine? I'm at day 45 today, and am starting to stress....


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Celicapix said:


> celicapix---$95-$23333-230-SSR-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 8/4, taken 9/11
> 
> I guess my hopes should not have gotten up as high as I let them get.


Oh no, I'm sorry!!!


----------



## poofyo101

Naglejen said:


> OK, so i am seeing SO MANY AK contracts pass ROFR, at much lower per point costs, sent after my contract. Can anyone think of a reason on this earth that they would take mine? I'm at day 45 today, and am starting to stress....


Yours is going to pass.


----------



## purrenh1

sgserenity said:


> Sorry completely new to this didn’t even realize I had to format it in a certain way. Is this what you mean:
> 
> sgserenity---$93.75-$15613.60-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 123/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 7/18, passed 8/25


Hi, if you don't mind answering (otherwise just ignore!), how much of the seller's 2019 or 2020 dues were you asked to pay for  as part of this purchase? (I see a lot of points pre-2021.) And were the 2019 and/or 2020 dues due at closing?


----------



## Zimwicket

Red Dog Run said:


> IT"S YOUR TURN!



WOO Congrats!!!!  I'm officially 6 days behind you...maybe they will just do them all together cause they are nice   lol


----------



## Peach026

I CANNOT CONTROL MYSELF! I was knee deep in work and hubby came over and announced "MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! CHECK YOUR EMAIL!" 

Peach026---$104-$22825-190-OKW(E)-Jun-0/19, 190/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 8/5, passed 9/11

Today is my daughters birthday! Posting my fav photo from our trip last year to celebrate. I say she brought us extra luck! I can't stop giggling I'm so happy.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

Another busy day today!  Congrats to all that have passed today.


----------



## My3kids1989

I wish I would have paid a bit more to know I’ll pass. Hopefully I’m just behind the wave of ROFRs for SSR. At this rate at don’t have a chance...sigh.

But in other news! I’m using my points TODAY for the first time!!! My first official trip as a DVC member for my  birthday!


----------



## Jon84

My3kids1989 said:


> I wish I would have paid a bit more to know I’ll pass. Hopefully I’m just behind the wave of ROFRs for SSR. At this rate at don’t have a chance...sigh.
> 
> But in other news! I’m using my points TODAY for the first time!!! My first official trip as a DVC member for my  birthday!



We did that, SSR started being bought up so we went in at $110pp, but it's only 110 points, so not a huge impact.


----------



## LilyJC

Jason from DVC Store shared this on FB earlier today: 
​


----------



## TimbertopNJ

Hi ya'll, new to the forum.

I reached out to my broker today to get an update on our DVC resale contract ($140-$22,685-150-CCV-Aug-0/19-137/20-150/21) and was told the following: "DVC is currently sending us waiver decisions right now and have asked us that once they have finished today, that we send them an email with any that they might have missed. We have several that have older dates and we will include yours in our inquiry today."

My contract was submitted to Disney for ROFR on 7/24, for context. Impatiently waiting with ya'll


----------



## Peach026

TimbertopNJ said:


> Hi ya'll, new to the forum.
> 
> I reached out to my broker today to get an update on our DVC resale contract ($140-$22,685-150-CCV-Aug-0/19-137/20-150/21) and was told the following: "DVC is currently sending us waiver decisions right now and have asked us that once they have finished today, that we send them an email with any that they might have missed. We have several that have older dates and we will include yours in our inquiry today."
> 
> My contract was submitted to Disney for ROFR on 7/24, for context. Impatiently waiting with ya'll


Fingers crossed!!  And since it may have been their mistake maybe it’ll bring you extra luck!


----------



## rbeckend

New here, hopefully this is the correct format.

Rbeckend---$140-$37800-270-BLT-Aug-0/19, 94/20, 270/21, 270/22-seller pays closing- sent 8/21

I haven't seen any BLT taken, and this is also an International seller so I think my chances are pretty good with this one.


----------



## CastAStone

TimbertopNJ said:


> Hi ya'll, new to the forum.
> 
> I reached out to my broker today to get an update on our DVC resale contract ($140-$22,685-150-CCV-Aug-0/19-137/20-150/21) and was told the following: "DVC is currently sending us waiver decisions right now and have asked us that once they have finished today, that we send them an email with any that they might have missed. We have several that have older dates and we will include yours in our inquiry today."
> 
> My contract was submitted to Disney for ROFR on 7/24, for context. Impatiently waiting with ya'll





rbeckend said:


> New here, hopefully this is the correct format.
> 
> Rbeckend---$140-$37800-270-BLT-Aug-0/19, 94/20, 270/21, 270/22- sent 8/21
> 
> I haven't seen any BLT taken, and this is also an International seller so I think my chances are pretty good with this one.


Welcome to Disboards! if you use the link in the first post of the thread it will format the text for you and then it can be added to the list to help others.

Thanks!


----------



## TimbertopNJ

TimbertopNJ---$140-$22685-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 137/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/24


----------



## poofyo101

Just heard back from 8/5. Looks like they are moving the last 2 days


----------



## Momtomouselover

Momtomouselover---$155-$16921-100-VGF-Apr-0/19, 105/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/5, passed 9/11

Getting there! Hopefully soon I will be a new DVC member.


----------



## Wedgeout

Wedgeout---$135-$31145-225-BCV-Apr-0/19, 3/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 8/5, passed 9/11

Received email an hour ago! This hurdle has been cleared!! Makes the next couple month adventure to membership fun!


----------



## mattburmeister

mattburmeister---$92-$17432-180-SSR-Mar-0/19, 34/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 9/11

Back in it for another pass at the ROFR monkey


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

mattburmeister said:


> mattburmeister---$92-$17432-180-SSR-Mar-0/19, 34/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 9/11
> Back in it for another pass at the ROFR monkey


Good luck, we sent yesterday also at SSR.  Maybe when these get reviewed in October the ROFR monkey will have had its fill of SSR points.  I'll cross my fingers for us both.


----------



## Zimwicket

These ROFR's seem to be feast or famine.  We got to 8/4 and 8/5 yesterday, and today just a few 8/5's....just need to make it to 8/10 and I'm in!!!


----------



## Wedgeout

mattburmeister said:


> mattburmeister---$92-$17432-180-SSR-Mar-0/19, 34/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 9/11
> 
> Back in it for another pass at the ROFR monkey



Bring bananas! I’ll be rooting for you.


----------



## GuitarCarl

GuitarCarl---$54-$19550-350-VB-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 287/21, 350/22- sent 8/7, taken 9/11
Bugger. Thought this might sneak through. Oh well, back to the drawing board!


----------



## Spinster Travel

GuitarCarl said:


> GuitarCarl---$54-$19550-350-VB-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 287/21, 350/22- sent 8/7, taken 9/11
> Bugger. Thought this might sneak through. Oh well, back to the drawing board!


Bummer...that would have been a great deal!


----------



## GuitarCarl

Spinster Travel said:


> Bummer...that would have been a great deal!


Yeah we have a SSR 285 point contract offer in ROFR at $93, suspect that'll go too. We're in no rush, us Brits won't be coming over any time soon!


----------



## ohmyminnie

Zimwicket said:


> These ROFR's seem to be feast or famine.  We got to 8/4 and 8/5 yesterday, and today just a few 8/5's....just need to make it to 8/10 and I'm in!!!


I'm still waiting on my 8/2.


----------



## Cattrip

Peach026 said:


> I CANNOT CONTROL MYSELF! I was knee deep in work and hubby came over and announced "MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! CHECK YOUR EMAIL!"
> 
> Peach026---$104-$22825-190-OKW(E)-Jun-0/19, 190/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 8/5, passed 9/11
> 
> Today is my daughters birthday! Posting my fav photo from our trip last year to celebrate. I say she brought us extra luck! I can't stop giggling I'm so happy.
> 
> View attachment 525261


We’re waiting on 110 OKW(E) 109 pts...yay-congrats!


----------



## Cattrip

Jon84 said:


> We did that, SSR started being bought up so we went in at $110pp, but it's only 110 points, so not a huge impact.


Us too we are waiting on: $110 pp for 109 pts at OKW(E).I could have pushed for less,but with 109 pts it wouldn’t be that much of a difference-and I wanted it


----------



## Kickstart

Still waiting.... Day 43 now... getting nervous.
Kickstart---$123-$26776-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 400/21- sent 7/30 

I emailed my agent this morning, but haven't heard back from them.


----------



## Wedgeout

Kickstart said:


> Still waiting.... Day 43 now... getting nervous.
> Kickstart---$123-$26776-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 400/21- sent 7/30
> 
> I emailed my agent this morning, but haven't heard back from them.



Stay positive. They might be double & triple checking if anyone is on a wait list for direct BLT points.


----------



## CherryDB

Kickstart said:


> Still waiting.... Day 43 now... getting nervous.
> Kickstart---$123-$26776-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 400/21- sent 7/30
> 
> I emailed my agent this morning, but haven't heard back from them.


Using your offer as a gauge for ours. We have $125 150 points BLT in ROFR right now. We still have ways to go though simce ours was sent on 8/22.

Best of luck to us both!


----------



## poofyo101

Kickstart said:


> Still waiting.... Day 43 now... getting nervous.
> Kickstart---$123-$26776-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 400/21- sent 7/30
> 
> I emailed my agent this morning, but haven't heard back from them.


Don't worry mine that passed today was a BLT slightly lower than yours. You will make it through.


----------



## CherryDB

poofyo101 said:


> Don't worry mine that passed today was a BLT slightly lower than yours. You will make it through.


Thats great to hear!


----------



## Madmavis

Madmavis49---$116-$6690-50-SSR-Oct-0/19, 2/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 9/9


----------



## Kickstart

Just got the update... passed!

Kickstart---$123-$26776-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 400/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/11

Feels pretty good knowing I'm a DVC member now... I've been thinking about buying in for over a decade, but just wasn't in the cards back then.


----------



## Kickstart

CherryDB said:


> Using your offer as a gauge for ours. We have $125 150 points BLT in ROFR right now. We still have ways to go though simce ours was sent on 8/22.
> 
> Best of luck to us both!



Hopefully my good news spreads to you.... just passed.

That's a great price for a 150 point contract - congratulations!... and good luck!


----------



## Wedgeout

Kickstart said:


> Just got the update... passed!
> 
> Kickstart---$123-$26776-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 400/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/11
> 
> Feels pretty good knowing I'm a DVC member now... I've been thinking about buying in for over a decade, but just wasn't in the cards back then.


Yes!! congratulations!! Perfect way to start the weekend.


----------



## CherryDB

Kickstart said:


> Hopefully my good news spreads to you.... just passed.
> 
> That's a great price for a 150 point contract - congratulations!... and good luck!


Congratulations!!! That is great news!!!


----------



## mom2elle

Mom2elle---$115-$13250-110-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 110/21-Seller pays MF’20- sent 9/11

Hopefully I did that right!


----------



## NHLFAN

Howdy,
We are selling off a couple of our contracts and it doesn't look like the buyers haven't posted these yet.

nhlfan---$120-$15028-120-AKV-Dec-0/19, 118/20, 120/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9 *(I'm the Seller)*

nhlfan---$150-$8015-50-BWV-Dec-0/19, 26/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9 *(I'm the Seller)*


----------



## Tarvaris

Tarvaris said:


> Tarvaris---$95-$14629-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 56/20, 150/21- sent 8/8


Tarvaris---$95-$14629-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 56/20, 150/21- sent 8/8, taken 9/11


----------



## Madmavis

Kickstart said:


> Just got the update... passed!
> 
> Kickstart---$123-$26776-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 400/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/11
> 
> Feels pretty good knowing I'm a DVC member now... I've been thinking about buying in for over a decade, but just wasn't in the cards back then.


Congratulations!


----------



## Naglejen

Naglejen said:


> Nagejen---$130-$8118-55-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 69/21, 55/22-Close 12/20,pay 21MF- sent 7/28, passed 9/12



Finally!


----------



## Spinster Travel

Good luck to all waiting for today’s round of ROFR reports from Disney!   Cheers!


----------



## jbreen2010

Tarvaris said:


> Tarvaris---$95-$14629-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 56/20, 150/21- sent 8/8, taken 9/11



So sorry this was taken! I wish there was a good formula to understand what Disney is buying back...your offer was not super low and I’ve seen  a few $95’s pass in the last few weeks! Good luck on any more offers!!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Does anyone know if Disney ROFR department works on the weekends? Just curious. And getting antsy  I submitted on 8/11!


----------



## JillianLeigh

So good to see so many passed ROFR!!

I asked this questions last week and no one replied, so I figure I'll ask one more time. Anyone know whether it matters if your contract has points available for current/next year when Disney considers taking them? My contract has zero points until 2022, but it just under the $100pp that Disney has been taking lately for SSR. Thoughts? Think mine will sneak through since there will be zero points to use until Feb 2022?

JillianLeigh---$99-$12470-120-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 9/2


----------



## jbreen2010

JillianLeigh said:


> So good to see so many passed ROFR!!
> 
> I asked this questions last week and no one replied, so I figure I'll ask one more time. Anyone know whether it matters if your contract has points available for current/next year when Disney considers taking them? My contract has zero points until 2022, but it just under the $100pp that Disney has been taking lately for SSR. Thoughts? Think mine will sneak through since there will be zero points to use until Feb 2022?
> 
> JillianLeigh---$99-$12470-120-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 9/2



Hi JillianLeigh, that’s a great question and the only answer is that nobody has any idea. One would speculate that if there were no points available until 2022 that the contract would not be of interest to Disney, but nobody knows that for sure. There have been a lot of SSR contracts bought back by Disney, but plenty for under $90 a point and some in the $92-$95 range that I’ve been seeing. I would hope for you at $99 and no points until 2022 that you have some good chances of passing but no idea. I am waiting on an 8/11 submission at $98 per point so fingers crossed. I do think Disney probably has some sort of total weighting system that they consider - how many points they need right now for resale, how many they speculate they will need and then the total price they would have to pay to buy the points ( closing cost, price per point, etc.) I am also thinking it would depend on other contracts available...if yours is the highest price they get through their desk that week they might buy back the handful of others at a lower price.  Good luck!!


----------



## jbreen2010

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Does anyone know if Disney ROFR department works on the weekends? Just curious. And getting antsy  I submitted on 8/11!



I wish but my guess is not. I am waiting on an 8/11 submission as well and was seeing some 8/7 and 8/8’s get answers. I hope next week will be our week.  Back in August I had a contract taken by ROFR and it took 36 days to hear back that it was taken. I think we’re on day 31 or 32 now, so fingers crossed some news this week!


----------



## Sandisw

JillianLeigh said:


> So good to see so many passed ROFR!!
> 
> I asked this questions last week and no one replied, so I figure I'll ask one more time. Anyone know whether it matters if your contract has points available for current/next year when Disney considers taking them? My contract has zero points until 2022, but it just under the $100pp that Disney has been taking lately for SSR. Thoughts? Think mine will sneak through since there will be zero points to use until Feb 2022?
> 
> JillianLeigh---$99-$12470-120-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 9/2



It is a mystery to be honest as to how they evaluate.  There is nothing set that happens other than if you are higher than ones that pass you have a better chance than if you are lower,

So, for SSR, over $100 has a much better chance then under. If seller is paying closing or MFs, then that adds to the appeal for Disney.  It does not seem lately that stripped vs loaded is a sure thing.

ETA.  The ROFR department does not work weekends.


----------



## ScubaCat

ldo said:


> ldo--$105 160 AKV Dec 0/19, 160/20, 160/20--sent 7/31, passed 9/10


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list?


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Sandisw said:


> So, for SSR, over $100 has a much better chance then under. If seller is paying closing or MFs, then that adds to the appeal for Disney.


Ooops, even though I promised not to look at the listings anymore since I just had one accepted on Thursday, I put in an offer and it was accepted.  I didn't think it would be because I put seller pays both 2020 MF and closing, and it's a loaded contract.  So I'm accidentally buying another contract if they both pass ROFR lol.  I think I had the hiccups or got trigger happy or something...

Duckbug.Ducktales---$105-$10500-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22-sell pays MF/closing- sent 9/12

I have hope that even though seller paying MF and closing adds to the appeal for Disney to take it, the price pp is still higher than 100 so maybe this one will work!


----------



## MICKIMINI

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Ooops, even though I promised not to look at the listings anymore since I just had one accepted on Thursday, I put in an offer and it was accepted.  I didn't think it would be because I put seller pays both 2020 MF and closing, and it's a loaded contract.  So I'm accidentally buying another contract if they both pass ROFR lol.  I think I had the hiccups or got trigger happy or something...
> 
> Duckbug.Ducktales---$105-$10500-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22-sell pays MF/closing- sent 9/12
> 
> I have hope that even though seller paying MF and closing adds to the appeal for Disney to take it, the price pp is still higher than 100 so maybe this one will work!


Hey, it happens!  That is a great buy if it doesn't get taken.  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Ruttangel

JillianLeigh said:


> So good to see so many passed ROFR!!
> 
> I asked this questions last week and no one replied, so I figure I'll ask one more time. Anyone know whether it matters if your contract has points?


I discussed this on another thread, I believe the more points matter others think a simple $12,470 divided by 120 is over $100 and true PPP that matters, The thought was under $95 gets taken


----------



## RebelScum

RebelScum said:


> My contract was sent to Disney today for ROFR. . . Details below:
> 
> RebelScum---$130-$20931-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 85/21, 160/22-$494 credit @ close- sent 7/30
> 
> 
> Finally through ROFR. . . Passed on Thursday
> RebelScum---$130-$20931-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 85/21, 160/22-$494 credit @ close- sent 7/30, passed 9/10


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

It feels like one of the busiest quarters in recent memory in terms of buying activity on this thread, even though the prices didn't bottom out like some predicted (and hoped). Also, I HATE having to post stuff in the Taken section again- I was so enjoying not having to put anything in that terrible place


----------



## LesterRobert

George R.---$100-$13369-120-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 8/17


----------



## Kickstart

Tarvaris said:


> Tarvaris---$95-$14629-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 56/20, 150/21- sent 8/8, taken 9/11





jbreen2010 said:


> So sorry this was taken! I wish there was a good formula to understand what Disney is buying back...your offer was not super low and I’ve seen  a few $95’s pass in the last few weeks! Good luck on any more offers!!



I'm really bummed every time I see a taken post here.  I was fortunate enough to pass, but the thought of not passing after waiting 6 weeks was frustrating enough.  I feel for you... but hang in there and look for another deal!....

However...  that said, if I was looking for SSR, OKW, or AKl...  I (IMHO) would wait another couple weeks before submitting another contract to ROFR... I think Disney just needs the points right now for the Incentives/promotions, and you'd just be making their job easier.  I would guess that after the incentives expire they're not going to need to take that many contracts.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Kickstart said:


> I'm really bummed every time I see a taken post here.  I was fortunate enough to pass, but the thought of not passing after waiting 6 weeks was frustrating enough.  I feel for you... but hang in there and look for another deal!....
> 
> However...  that said, if I was looking for SSR, OKW, or AKl...  I (IMHO) would wait another couple weeks before submitting another contract to ROFR... I think Disney just needs the points right now for the Incentives/promotions, and you'd just be making their job easier.  I would guess that after the incentives expire they're not going to need to take that many contracts.


Why wait the extra weeks though, when you can just submit another one in that time span you would have been waiting anyways?  I say just keep rolling the dice and see if you can get a decent deal to slip past the chimp.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Kickstart said:


> I'm really bummed every time I see a taken post here.  I was fortunate enough to pass, but the thought of not passing after waiting 6 weeks was frustrating enough.  I feel for you... but hang in there and look for another deal!....
> 
> However...  that said, if I was looking for SSR, OKW, or AKl...  I (IMHO) would wait another couple weeks before submitting another contract to ROFR... I think Disney just needs the points right now for the Incentives/promotions, and you'd just be making their job easier.  I would guess that after the incentives expire they're not going to need to take that many contracts.


This is my guess also, the incentives expire soon and maybe they won't be taking so many contracts. Also, I've found it difficult to find SSR Oct UY so I've put offers on the two I could find that fit the other criteria


----------



## lovethesun12

Kickstart said:


> I'm really bummed every time I see a taken post here.  I was fortunate enough to pass, but the thought of not passing after waiting 6 weeks was frustrating enough.  I feel for you... but hang in there and look for another deal!....
> 
> However...  that said, if I was looking for SSR, OKW, or AKl...  I (IMHO) would wait another couple weeks before submitting another contract to ROFR... I think Disney just needs the points right now for the Incentives/promotions, and you'd just be making their job easier.  I would guess that after the incentives expire they're not going to need to take that many contracts.


Yeah sometimes I wonder if we overthink how Disney exercises ROFR. 

Could be as simple as just shopping for what they want/need. If I want steak, I'll buy it at the lowest price I can find. If there's a great sale, I'll buy some extra for the freezer. If they go on sale again next week, I've already stocked up. 

Maybe Disney just purchases points when they want/need them in their inventory. If a great deal comes along, maybe they'll take that regardless.

If 20 amazing deals come along after they just purchased 20, maybe they decide they have "stocked up" enough.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

MICKIMINI said:


> Hey, it happens!  That is a great buy if it doesn't get taken.  Fingers crossed for you!


Thanks! We need all the crossed fingers we can get if Disney doesn't have their SSR fill soon  
And thanks for your advice (on another thread a while back) re: watching the market for listings that linger for a while!


----------



## sbutcher27

Waiting (impatiently)!!! This will be my first contract...really hoping it passes!

Sbutcher27---$120-$19747-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 9/3


----------



## gofrogs

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> GCFrost---$95-$10693-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 5/14, passed 7/1
> 
> FatherOfMore---$94-$34750-360-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 360/22-Delayed Closing Sept- sent 5/25, passed 7/7
> 
> lcur77---$107-$19525-160-AKV-Apr-0/19, 236/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/27, passed 7/8
> 
> gtfpjames---$102-$24539-220-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 263/20, 220/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18
> 
> Brodi18---$107-$10468-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 4/21, 100/22-Seller pays MF ‘21 via credit- sent 5/13, passed 6/24
> 
> Bambi19---$101.56-$17767-160-AKV-Dec-27/19, 320/20, 160/21-Seller pays CC- sent 6/5, passed 7/20
> 
> Pearlrear76---$98-$33595-330-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 330/21, 330/22- sent 6/4, passed 7/20
> 
> IndyToThere---$102-$25107-240-AKV-Mar-20/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/21
> 
> delamarte19---$92-$23213-225-AKV-Jun-0/19, 450/20, 225/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/21
> 
> Ice Cream Man---$94-$33750-350-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 350/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/21
> 
> Arguetafamily---$106-$16987-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 12/19, 2/20, 160/21-Seller pays closing- sent 6/3, passed 7/21
> 
> badeacon---$107-$20747-175-AKV-Jun-0/19, 325/20, 175/21, 175/22-150 banked from 2019- sent 6/2, passed 7/22
> 
> acidslug---$105-$11050-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 5/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/7, passed 7/22
> 
> ahward---$107-$15535-140-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 6/16, passed 7/28
> 
> Lesserlion---$110-$23408-200-AKV-Apr-0/19, 97/20, 200/21- sent 6/15, passed 7/28
> 
> IAmYourFather---$97-$21775-220-AKV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 192/21, 220/22-Seller pays MF on 28 points from '21- sent 6/18, passed 7/29
> 
> Grant Circus---$104-$12942-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/9, passed 7/31
> 
> Grant Circus---$104-$12942-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/9, passed 7/31
> 
> Deeleebaker---$122-$14809-110-AKV-Dec-0/18, 7/19, 201/20, 110/21- sent 7/2, passed 8/6
> 
> Traci Ramos---$105-$17375-160-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/6
> 
> Rustygirl84---$116-$14156-110-AKV-Feb-110/19, 0/20, 220/21, 110/22- sent 6/19, passed 8/17
> 
> savvy101787---$102.94-$18476-170-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 7/9, passed 8/17
> 
> cometdad2010---$110-$23558-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 18/20, 200/21- sent 7/14, passed 8/17
> 
> Washfamily---$108-$19074-160-AKV-Feb-90/19, 155/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/15, passed 8/19
> 
> Disneynana44---$96-$14971-150-AKV-Feb-0/19, 143/20, 7/21- sent 6/29, passed 8/19
> 
> ToBeTink---$100-$17777-160-AKV-Aug-74/19, 150/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/24
> 
> BigThunderMike---$115-$20232-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 228/20, 160/21- sent 7/17, passed 8/25
> 
> bluebunny72---$127-$14000-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 7/20, passed 8/25
> 
> sgserenity---$93.75-$15613.60-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 123/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 7/18, passed 8/25
> 
> eatmoreveg---$130-$7348-50-AKV-Apr-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 7/24, passed 9/1
> 
> BestAunt---$105-$18669-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/1, passed 9/10
> 
> Jennf---$110-$19403-160-AKV-Dec-151/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/4, passed 9/10
> 
> Red Dog Run---$100-$11400-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/4, passed 9/11
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> JoshF---$86-$35557-380-AUL-Jun-0/19, 244/20, 380/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/20
> 
> blizzard---$82-$13358-150-AUL-Aug-0/19, 16/20, 150/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/28
> 
> Jessi10722---$89-$35012-350-AUL-Mar-0/19, 350/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 6/26, passed 8/3
> 
> kucanhead---$85.5-$19611-200-AUL-Jun-0/19, 246/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/30, passed 8/3
> 
> shaunacb---$95-$18402-200-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 200/22-subsidized dues, split closing costs, seller pays MF for '20 and missing '21 points- sent 7/7, passed 8/12
> 
> lindah0ang---$89-$20995-200-AUL-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/14, passed 8/18
> 
> WestCoastDVC---$97-$25722-250-AUL-Jun-0/19, 85/20, 250/21, 250/22-Subsidized dues- sent 7/10, passed 8/18
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$135-$22009-150-BCV-Mar-0/19, 148/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/14
> 
> deedubb---$135-$21018-150-BCV-Feb-0/19, 11/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/11, passed 7/22
> 
> ZoneTEN---$170-$9348-50-BCV-Jun-0/19, 98/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/29
> 
> LilyJC---$151-$16448-100-BCV-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 100/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/3
> 
> Jacki518---$132-$24440-170-BCV-Aug-340/19, 170/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 4/30, passed 6/16
> 
> CoveyPartyOf4---$147-$23336-150-BCV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 231/21- sent 7/12, passed 8/19
> 
> Liquidice---$125-$27272-200-BCV-Apr-0/19, 204/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/15, passed 8/24
> 
> ohmyminnie---$155-$16761-100-BCV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/22, passed 9/1
> 
> ayoblo87---$139-$21845-150-BCV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 7/28, passed 9/3
> 
> benedib99---$80-$28257-330-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 485/21, 330/22- sent 8/2, passed 9/10
> 
> Wedgeout---$135-$31145-225-BCV-Apr-0/19, 3/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 8/5, passed 9/11
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> eatmoreveg---$143-$14300-100-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/27, passed 7/8
> 
> Perryo---$133.5-$14698-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 120/20, 100/21- sent 5/14, passed 7/14
> 
> MrWonderful---$128.56-$19964-150-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/21
> 
> MegB1---$139-$23922-160-BLT-Sep-160/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/28
> 
> tikigrl---$140-$31570-220-BLT-Sep-142/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 6/19, passed 7/29
> 
> Domique---$152-$13196-80-BLT-Feb-29/19, 80/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 6/25, passed 7/29
> 
> andyc83---$128-$26110-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/30, passed 8/3
> 
> huskerfanatic7 (seller)---$141-$23196-160-BLT-Aug-0/19, 4/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 6/26, passed 8/3
> 
> jwinky---$144-$15603-100-BLT-Mar-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/29, passed 8/3
> 
> Captain Trips---$140-$28590-190-BLT-Jun-0/19, 380/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/6
> 
> Aussie RJ---$130-$22477-160-BLT-Apr-3/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/3, passed 8/10
> 
> Gisèle2---$100-$25885-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22-Paying 2021 dues- sent 6/12, passed 7/22
> 
> Kim5726---$132-$23014-160-BLT-Jun-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 150/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/5
> 
> MBAILEY555---$142-$24438-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 162/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/21, passed 8/26
> 
> KaBoArCo---$134-$25887-188-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 188/21, 188/22- sent 7/22, passed 9/1
> 
> jhyland---$145-$15373-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 49/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 7/23, passed 9/1
> 
> Dark Rider---$134-$22075-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/24, passed 9/1
> 
> Zortrium---$135-$21057-150-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 176/21, 150/22- sent 7/29, passed 9/3
> 
> bama314---$145-$23940-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 1/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/30, passed 9/10
> 
> RebelScum---$130-$20931-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 85/21, 160/22-$494 credit @ close- sent 7/30, passed 9/10
> 
> mmkmkmmf---$130-$42014-300-BLT-Mar-129/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/3, passed 9/11
> 
> Kickstart---$123-$26776-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 400/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> poofyo101---$100-$25450-230-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 5/18, passed 6/30
> 
> Troy821---$112-$17375-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/7
> 
> wrdoc---$102-$27004-240-BWV-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/21, passed 7/14
> 
> FinallyFl---$97-$32141-300-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 6/9, passed 7/21
> 
> Heynowirv---$110-$17935-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 95/20, 150/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/22
> 
> SomePixiedust---$107-$16780-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 137/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/22
> 
> sarbah77---$135-$14067-100-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3
> 
> DHofCrazyMouser---$125-$7269-50-BWV-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 0/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/5
> 
> HHISand---$112-$24898-210-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 187/20, 210/21-Seller pays closing- sent 7/8, passed 8/12
> 
> eatmoreveg---$120-$10160-80-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 96/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 7/14, passed 8/19
> 
> prouddaddycdn---$117-$12250-100-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 130/21, 100/22- sent 7/18, passed 8/24
> 
> mistysue---$112-$18665-150-BWV-Dec-0/18, 16/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 7/22, passed 9/1
> 
> (Private)---$110-$24124-200-BWV-Oct-0/19, 260/20, 200/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DRR:
> 
> 
> 
> HH:*
> 
> lovin'fl (seller)---$80-$2227-25-HH-Aug-0/19, 25/20, 25/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27
> 
> lovin'fl (seller)---$80-$4767-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 24/20, 25/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27
> 
> lovin'fl (seller)---$85-$4935-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 20/20, 50/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/28
> 
> njmeisje---$65-$13700-200-HH-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 27/21, 200/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3
> 
> Wedway88---$68-$11123-150-HH-Mar-0/19, 57/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/31, passed 9/10
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> Daisybell911---$90-$25176-250-OKW-Aug-250/19, 282/20, 218/21, 250/22- sent 7/9, passed 8/17
> 
> lephelps---$100-$16318-150-OKW-Apr-0/19, 128/20, 150/21-40 banked 2019 pts- sent 7/12, passed 8/17
> 
> zianha---$103-$23911-210-OKW-Dec-0/19, 420/20, 210/21- sent 7/17, passed 8/25
> 
> Red Dog Run---$107-$8368-70-OKW-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 7/21, passed 9/3
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> badeacon---$108-$18004-150-OKW(E)-Jun-88/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/31, passed 7/14
> 
> Deelirious---$130-$3954-25-OKW(E)-Apr-25/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 5/31, passed 7/14
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$100-$10953-103-OKW(E)-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 103/21- sent 6/17, passed 7/30
> 
> AaronEuth---$100-$11659-110-OKW(E)-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 6/23, passed 7/30
> 
> Peach026---$104-$22825-190-OKW(E)-Jun-0/19, 190/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 8/5, passed 9/11
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> dbtex83---$140-$15445-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/15, passed 7/1
> 
> G.C.---$135-$15552-110-PVB-Jun-0/19, 15/20, 110/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17
> 
> Poptarttocool---$150-$16310-100-PVB-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/3, passed 7/17
> 
> thegoatfeeder---$138-$14307-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/4, passed 7/20
> 
> Isabelle12345---$145-$15570-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 168/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/13, passed 7/22
> 
> Tianamama---$136-$14510-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/27
> 
> RyanWellhoefer---$135-$27705-200-PVB-April-0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/27
> 
> timff18---$140-$24877-165-PVB-Mar-165/19, 165/20, 165/21, 165/22- sent 6/17, passed 7/28
> 
> T-i-double-guh-er---$165-$9126-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/25, passed 7/30
> 
> EM Lawrence---$135-$16885-115-PVB-Aug-115/19, 230/20, 115/21, 115/22- sent 5/26, passed 7/30
> 
> evenstephen---$139-$21640-150-PVB-Feb-0/19, 8/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/26, passed 7/30
> 
> 3 DD love princesses---$120-$24260-190-PVB-Feb-147/19, 190/20, 190/21-seller pays 1/2 dues- sent 6/26, passed 8/3
> 
> HowdyHowdy---$146-$10135-65-PVB-Feb-65/19, 65/20, 65/21-International Seller- sent 6/30, passed 8/4
> 
> jwinky---$141-$24401-160-PVB-Mar-0/19, 320/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/12
> 
> lovethesun12---$130-$6860-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/17
> 
> lovethesun12---$140-$7360-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/17
> 
> Naglejen---$149-$11985-75-PVB-Oct-0/18, 6/19, 33/20, 75/21- sent 7/16, passed 8/24
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$121-$15753-125-PVB-Jun-0/19, 125/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 7/24, passed 9/1
> 
> nref2882---$160-$12179-70-PVB-Sep-0/19, 69/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/3
> 
> Spinster Travel---$140-$17287-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 60/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/3, passed 9/10
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> Disney Teresa---$91-$16585-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 175/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/1
> 
> Vampiroth---$93-$24500-250-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/1
> 
> Mike D.---$93-$15460-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 69/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/25, passed 7/7
> 
> nicmc1986---$92-$12475-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 25/20, 130/21- sent 5/21, passed 7/7
> 
> PartyCat20---$88.5-$9492-100-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/6, passed 7/8
> 
> jvalen93---$96-$11296-105-SSR-Sep-0/19, 105/20, 105/21- sent 5/26 , passed 7/8
> 
> ArmyChaplain Matt---$95.625-$17000-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 255/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/21, passed 7/8
> 
> Rossi2k2---$95-$12882-120-SSR-Apr-0/19, 210/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/14
> 
> mmackeymouse---$81.25-$14768-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 247/20, 107/21, 160/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/14
> 
> ___jman___---$104-$8805-80-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 80/21-seller pays MF 20- sent 5/29, passed 7/15
> 
> AlvaroLuis---$92-$15459-162-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 162/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17
> 
> bluegoat---$83-$21640-250-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/20
> 
> JaguarSkills---$87-$17141-180-SSR-Feb-41/19, 122/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 6/8, passed 7/21
> 
> Pinkxray---$100-$11182-100-SSR-Oct-1/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/5, passed 7/21
> 
> KristinM---$95-$15548-150-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 150/21-splitting closing- sent 6/8, passed 7/21
> 
> Ice83861---$95-$16918-160-SSR-Dec-160/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/15, passed 7/22
> 
> MBtigger---$92.5-$20594-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/12, passed 7/23
> 
> brf5003---$90-$9536-100-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27
> 
> eatmoreveg---$97.5-$13043-120-SSR-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27
> 
> Jon84---$100-$11367-100-SSR-Sep-12/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/15, passed 7/27
> 
> kevtlas---$85-$28356-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 600/20, 300/21- sent 5/27, passed 7/27
> 
> chicagoshannon---$95-$16908-160-SSR-Oct-31/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/22, passed 7/30
> 
> LadybugsMum---$96-$22011-210-SSR-Dec-0/19, 181/20, 210/21- sent 6/29, passed 8/3
> 
> Rustygirl84---$105-$3230-25-SSR-Mar-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 7/1, passed 8/3
> 
> ciaoaloha31---$116-$6255-50-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 40/21, 50/22-$68 '21 Dues Credit- sent 6/30, passed 8/3
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$105-$3419-25-SSR-Jun-0/19, 42/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 7/14, passed 8/20
> 
> twilightzone81---$102-$14740-130-SSR-Mar-130/19, 130/20, 130/21- sent 7/17, passed 8/24
> 
> DavidL81---$99-$19200-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 175/21- sent 7/20, passed 8/24
> 
> jlnten17---$98-$16705-160-SSR-Dec-0/19, 302/20, 160/21- sent 7/21, passed 8/26
> 
> WalestoWonderland---$104-$11216-100-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 80/20, 100/21- sent 7/23, passed 9/1
> 
> Karrman---$100-$9445-90-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 7/27, passed 9/3
> 
> hockeymomnh---$95-$17649-180-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 7/15, passed 9/10
> 
> helenkpa---$125-$7053-50-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/10
> 
> ericlaurie---$96-$21359-200-SSR-Apr-0/19, 220/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/31, passed 9/10
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> jvincent16---$230-$14725-60-VGC-Aug-0/19, 35/20, 60/21- sent 5/21, passed 7/7
> 
> kucanhead---$200-$24693-120-VGC-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/13, passed 7/22
> 
> Tweetykl---$210-$43929-200-VGC-Jun-91/19, 184/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/29, passed 8/3
> 
> Kenito---$195-$63136-320-VGC-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21- sent 7/31, passed 9/10
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> Carrie932---$150-$20100-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 130/21- sent 5/22, passed 7/7
> 
> Kdp2---$149-$36569-240-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 5/22, passed 7/7
> 
> Zcon---$155-$8000-50-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 51/21, 50/22- sent 6/5, passed 7/20
> 
> pirate33---$145-$22863-150-VGF-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 150/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/20
> 
> mlayman7---$155-$16822-100-VGF-Dec-0/18, 5/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/12, passed 7/22
> 
> Royal Consort---$158-$17001-100-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/22
> 
> CarpeDream71---$156-$8526-50-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 64/21, 50/22- sent 6/17, passed 7/29
> 
> ColinBlair---$180-$5758-28-VGF-Apr-0/19, 28/20, 28/21, 28/22- sent 6/3, passed 7/29
> 
> WanderlustinFP—-$160-$30731-180-VGF-Dec-51/19, 360/20, 180/21, 180/21-sent 6/23, passed 7/29
> 
> 3ZrWe---$145-$15731-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 151/20, 100/21-sent 6/22, passed 7/29
> 
> WestCoastDVC---$151-$24840-160-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 7/2, passed 8/6
> 
> Hmfan82---$156-$16811-100-VGF-Feb-0/19, 3/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/14, passed 8/18
> 
> najgreen---$140-$31740-220-VGF-Feb-0/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/3
> 
> benedib99---$159-$84180-500-VGF-Jun-0/19, 577/20, 500/21, 500/22- sent 8/1, passed 9/10
> 
> Momtomouselover---$155-$16921-100-VGF-Apr-0/19, 105/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/5, passed 9/11
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> MickeyT---$95-$17070-175-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/8
> 
> bmscott---$96-$14975-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/27, passed 7/14
> 
> Hazy27---$98-$16004-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 150/21- sent 6/5, passed 7/20
> 
> MICKIMINI---$99-$11173-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/16, passed 7/29
> 
> MICKIMINI---$110-$6354-50-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 99/20, 50/21, 50/22-Update +19 2020- sent 7/13, passed 8/17
> 
> nanilani---$115-$6265-50-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/11, passed 8/17
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Lorana---$134-$14835-100-CCV@WL-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17
> 
> DISMomma4---$140-$30780-200-CCV-Apr-0/19, 277/20, 200/21- sent 6/5, passed 7/20
> 
> Yinn---$130-$28100-200-CCV@WL-Jun-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/5, passed 8/17
> 
> Lorana---$159-$8485-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 36/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 7/15, passed 8/24
> 
> Lorana---$145-$10885-70-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 54/20, 70/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 7/21, passed 9/1
> 
> ThatsNifty---$155-$12687-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 62/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 7/23, passed 9/1
> 
> PaulW08---$148-$9992-60-CCV@WL-Dec-60/19, 120/20, 60/21- sent 7/24, passed 9/3
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> DisneyMama21---$63-$11702-150-VB-Mar-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/18, passed 7/1
> 
> jhyland---$63-$8558-110-VB-Aug-0/19, 220/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/12
> 
> Jon84---$70-$4500-50-VB-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 7/22, passed 9/1
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> deneenlee83---$92-$30140-320-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 245/21, 320/22- sent 6/1
> 
> Tia10877---$113-$11815-100-AKV-Aug-0/19, 2/20, 100/21- sent 6/30
> 
> Drewferin---$135-$7548-50-AKV-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 7/15
> 
> Naglejen---$130-$8118-55-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 69/21, 55/22-Close 12/20/ pay 21'MF- sent 7/28
> 
> RaegansMomma---$103-$19850-185-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 185/22-credit $800 mf 21- sent 8/11
> 
> dragonwind---$106-$17600-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 173/21, 160/22- sent 8/13
> 
> Grumpy by Birth---$100-$17868-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13
> 
> Zimwicket---$104-$22122-200-AKV-Sep-0/19, 84/20, 200/21, 200/22- buyer pays 2020 dues- sent 8/10
> 
> Kylie_1504---$108-$18050-160-AKV-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 160/21-Seller pays 2020 MFs- sent 8/17
> 
> Chol---$116-$13370-110-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 8/18
> 
> PaulW08---$100-$17279-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 189/20, 160/21-seller splits MF 20- sent 8/20
> 
> coasternut22---$123-$13598-100-AKV-Mar-0/20, 191/21, 100/22 - sent 8/25
> 
> mlittig---$119-$13600-110-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 8/26
> 
> HeatherlyEverAfter---$105-$23274-200-AKV-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 9/2
> 
> DisneyFamily7---$98-$24249-240-AKV-Feb-0/19, 43/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/9
> 
> nhlfan(Seller)---$120-$15028-120-AKV-Dec-0/19, 118/20, 120/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> 
> Noah_t---$89-$54040-600-AUL-Mar-0/19, 30/20, 600/21, 600/22- sent 6/25
> 
> montreid---$92-$19200-200-AUL-Dec-0/19, 78/20, 200/21-subsidized dues- sent 6/29
> 
> Galun---$88-$27355-300-AUL-Dec-0-19, 486/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/5
> 
> red---$90-$21373-210-AUL-Aug-0/19, 186/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 8/11
> 
> benedib99---$86-$18160-200-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 212/21, 200/22- sent 8/18
> 
> benedib99---$86-$10920-120-AUL-Feb-0/19, 1/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/19
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> MM0422---$127-$27552-200-BCV-Oct- 0/19, 209/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/6
> 
> Rosybella9---$150-$8388-50-BCV-Oct-43/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/21, sent 8/11
> 
> Snowmiser---$130-$20830-150-BCV-Mar-0/19, 102/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/27
> 
> Kenito---$127-$22940-175-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 199/21, 175/22 - sent 9/8
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> jdlucas24---$136-$29109-200-BLT-Apr-0/19, 272/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/9
> 
> TarheelMatt2013---$140-$20238-125-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 8/7
> 
> coolingjupiter---$130-$30095-225-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 8/11
> 
> Sean74---$139-$24008-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/13
> 
> dsurratt24---$135-$26150-188-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 188/21, 188/22- sent 8/13
> 
> Cyberc1978(Seller)---$135-$22915-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 92/21, 160/22- sent 8/21
> 
> CherryDB---$125-$19335-150-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/22
> 
> lea2124---$135-$24650-170-BLT-Apr-0/19, 170/20, 340/21, 170/22- sent 9/8
> 
> Rbeckend---$140-$37800-270-BLT-Aug-0/19, 94/20, 270/21, 270/22-seller pays closing- sent 8/21
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> swong4824---$115-$25109-200-BWV-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/17
> 
> sbarisch---$117-$24732-200-BWV-Jun-0/19, 81/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/18
> 
> TTA Rider Matt---$140-$7368-50-BWV-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 8/21
> 
> Ruttangel---$100-$8490-70-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 9/2
> 
> DisneyFan5404---$108-$27695-250-BWV-Oct-0/19, 363/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 9/2
> 
> DisneyNikki---$101-$18000-170-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 9/3
> 
> kerrylacherry---$115-$31907-270-BWV-Oct-0/19, 540/20, 270/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/4
> 
> nhlfan(Seller)---$150-$8015-50-BWV-Dec-0/19, 26/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9
> 
> *DDR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:*
> 
> 
> Cowgirl_Jessie--- $63-$9919-150-HH-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 282/21, 150/22- sent 7/31
> 
> glennbo123---$65-$10450-150-HH-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/6
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis Reilly---$95-$11929-110-OKW-Jun-110/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 6/4
> 
> Ruttangel---$115-$4450-35-OKW-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22- sent 9/8
> 
> Rustygirl84---$115-$6142-50-OKW-Mar-50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 9/8
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> Peach026---$104-$22825-190-OKW(E)-Jun-0/19, 190/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 8/5
> 
> cattrip---$110-$12590-109-OKW(E)-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 54/20, 109/21- sent 9/4
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> Snareah---$124-$24115-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 12/21- sent 5/19
> 
> taylordemon---$135-$12845-90-PVB-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 7/23
> 
> Hawkeyegirls---$130-$14334-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 94/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/7
> 
> ajw1151---$139-$29370-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 109/20, 200/21- sent 8/11
> 
> GinoNL---$142-$7635-50-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 8/12
> 
> EE_Mom---$147-$27670-175-PVB-Dec-0/18, 106/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 8/19
> 
> DVCanonymouse---$130-$25630-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 57/20, 190/21, 190/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/28
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> Ben@M1CK3Y---$95-$19000-200-SSR-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Seller pays '19/'20MF and closing- sent 5/22
> 
> Michelle Sinnott---$96-$10837-100-SSR-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/1
> 
> lea2124---$84-$32525-360-SSR-Apr-0/19, 209/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21
> 
> whitneypb85 -- $95-$15200-160-SSR-Sept-10/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/6
> 
> utex99---$100-$16650-150-SSR-Dec-0/19, 300/20, 150/21- sent 8/8
> 
> jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 8/11
> 
> Aimalynn1---$95-$15850-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/13
> 
> macman123---$100-$18150-175-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/14
> 
> macman123---$103-$16090-150-SSR-Aug- 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/14
> 
> macman123---$105-$13135-120-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/14
> 
> Jon84---$110-$12660-110-SSR-Feb-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/14
> 
> TikiLagoon---$82-$15748-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 98/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/17
> 
> Markar03---$99-$25505-250-SSR-Feb-70/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 8/17
> 
> mattknite---$101.5-$13580-120-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 240/21, 120/22- sent 8/20
> 
> Bryan Burmeister---$93-$21030-210-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 210/21- sent 8/24
> 
> My3kids1989---$90-$14215-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 132/20, 150/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 8/25
> 
> Pharmgirl123---$86-$26865-280-SSR-Aug-0/19, 313/20, 280/21, 280/22- sent 8/27
> 
> jomik1---$94-$38530-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 400/22- sent 9/1
> 
> JillianLeigh---$99-$12470-120-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 9/2
> 
> berti13---$96-$16100-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 9/8
> 
> Madmavis49---$116-$6690-50-SSR-Oct-0/19, 2/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 9/9
> 
> mattburmeister---$92-$17432-180-SSR-Mar-0/19, 34/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 9/11
> 
> Mom2elle---$115-$13250-110-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 110/21-Seller pays MF’20- sent 9/11
> 
> Duckbug.Ducktales---$105-$10500-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22-seller pays MF/closing- sent 9/12
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Royal Consort---$230-$12397-50-VGC-Sep-0/19, 31/20, 50/21- sent 8/10
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$202-$34320-160-VGC-Jun-102/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-Seller pays '19 MFs- sent 8/11
> 
> Galun---$218-$22997-100-VGC-Dec-0/19, 75/20, 100/21- sent 8/17
> 
> tdavenport---$210-$34008-160-VGC-Jun-0/19, 25/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/22
> 
> Gofrogs---$205-$33516-160-VGC-Oct-0/19, 320/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/9
> 
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> Rstiv---$155-$26834-160-VGF-Jun-0/19, 188/20, 160/21- sent 7/24
> 
> strumy---$140-$23940-160-VGF-Apr-0/19, 211/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/7
> 
> Sheriff1---$150-$24800-160-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13
> 
> benedib99---$152-$22927-140-VGF-Jun-0/19, 211/20, 140/21- sent 8/14
> 
> andyman8---$162-$16840-100-VGF-Sept-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/20
> 
> zebsterama---$167-$29235-170-VGF-Mar-0/19, 307/20, 170/21, 170/22-MF paid until 2021- sent 8/25
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> TimbertopNJ---$140-$22685-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 137/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/24
> 
> ABJrGuy---$168-$8950-50-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 35/20, 50/21, 50/22-Seller Pays MF '20- sent 9/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> IsamarV14---$65-$4386-50-VB-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 8/26
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:*
> 
> Ruttangel---$95-$15250-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 42/21, 150/22-Buyer pay $400 MF '21- sent 7/18, taken 8/28
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> swong4824---$86-$21275-240-OKW-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 7/1, taken 8/13
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> Jbreen2010---$94-$23984-225-SSR-Jun-0/19, 225/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 7/1, taken 8/7
> 
> Cony---$92-$18990-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 208/20, 200/21-Seller pays dues- sent 7/7, taken 8/9
> 
> Lexxus379---$95-$14930-141-SSR-Jun-282/20, 141/21, 141/22-sent 7/14, taken 8/20
> 
> berti13---$91-$15237-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/14, taken 8/20
> 
> jomik1---$88-$36256-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 343/21, 400/22- sent 7/16, taken 8/28
> 
> Lea2124---$84-$32525-360-SSR-Apr-0/19, 569/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21, taken 9/3
> 
> mattburmeister---$87-$14939-160-SSR-Aug-0/19, 56/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/7, taken 9/10
> 
> 77NWD---$86-$17880-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 7/20, 200/21- sent 8/4, taken 9/11
> 
> celicapix---$95-$23333-230-SSR-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 8/4, taken 9/11
> 
> Tarvaris---$95-$14629-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 56/20, 150/21- sent 8/8, taken 9/11
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> Bensation---$150-$15640-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-sent 7/14, taken 8/20
> 
> *WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*
> 
> FinnFogg---$52-$8490-175-VB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 175/22- sent 7/10, taken 8/20
> 
> GuitarCarl---$54-$19550-350-VB-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 287/21, 350/22- sent 8/7, taken 9/11


----------



## Madmavis

sbutcher27 said:


> Waiting (impatiently)!!! This will be my first contract...really hoping it passes!
> 
> Sbutcher27---$120-$19747-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 9/3


Good luck


----------



## gofrogs

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> GCFrost---$95-$10693-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 5/14, passed 7/1
> 
> FatherOfMore---$94-$34750-360-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 360/22-Delayed Closing Sept- sent 5/25, passed 7/7
> 
> lcur77---$107-$19525-160-AKV-Apr-0/19, 236/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/27, passed 7/8
> 
> gtfpjames---$102-$24539-220-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 263/20, 220/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18
> 
> Brodi18---$107-$10468-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 4/21, 100/22-Seller pays MF ‘21 via credit- sent 5/13, passed 6/24
> 
> Bambi19---$101.56-$17767-160-AKV-Dec-27/19, 320/20, 160/21-Seller pays CC- sent 6/5, passed 7/20
> 
> Pearlrear76---$98-$33595-330-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 330/21, 330/22- sent 6/4, passed 7/20
> 
> IndyToThere---$102-$25107-240-AKV-Mar-20/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/21
> 
> delamarte19---$92-$23213-225-AKV-Jun-0/19, 450/20, 225/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/21
> 
> Ice Cream Man---$94-$33750-350-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 350/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/21
> 
> Arguetafamily---$106-$16987-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 12/19, 2/20, 160/21-Seller pays closing- sent 6/3, passed 7/21
> 
> badeacon---$107-$20747-175-AKV-Jun-0/19, 325/20, 175/21, 175/22-150 banked from 2019- sent 6/2, passed 7/22
> 
> acidslug---$105-$11050-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 5/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/7, passed 7/22
> 
> ahward---$107-$15535-140-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 6/16, passed 7/28
> 
> Lesserlion---$110-$23408-200-AKV-Apr-0/19, 97/20, 200/21- sent 6/15, passed 7/28
> 
> IAmYourFather---$97-$21775-220-AKV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 192/21, 220/22-Seller pays MF on 28 points from '21- sent 6/18, passed 7/29
> 
> Grant Circus---$104-$12942-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/9, passed 7/31
> 
> Grant Circus---$104-$12942-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/9, passed 7/31
> 
> Deeleebaker---$122-$14809-110-AKV-Dec-0/18, 7/19, 201/20, 110/21- sent 7/2, passed 8/6
> 
> Traci Ramos---$105-$17375-160-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/6
> 
> Rustygirl84---$116-$14156-110-AKV-Feb-110/19, 0/20, 220/21, 110/22- sent 6/19, passed 8/17
> 
> savvy101787---$102.94-$18476-170-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 7/9, passed 8/17
> 
> cometdad2010---$110-$23558-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 18/20, 200/21- sent 7/14, passed 8/17
> 
> Washfamily---$108-$19074-160-AKV-Feb-90/19, 155/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/15, passed 8/19
> 
> Disneynana44---$96-$14971-150-AKV-Feb-0/19, 143/20, 7/21- sent 6/29, passed 8/19
> 
> ToBeTink---$100-$17777-160-AKV-Aug-74/19, 150/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/24
> 
> BigThunderMike---$115-$20232-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 228/20, 160/21- sent 7/17, passed 8/25
> 
> bluebunny72---$127-$14000-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 7/20, passed 8/25
> 
> sgserenity---$93.75-$15613.60-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 123/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 7/18, passed 8/25
> 
> eatmoreveg---$130-$7348-50-AKV-Apr-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 7/24, passed 9/1
> 
> BestAunt---$105-$18669-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/1, passed 9/10
> 
> Jennf---$110-$19403-160-AKV-Dec-151/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/4, passed 9/10
> 
> Red Dog Run---$100-$11400-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/4, passed 9/11
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> JoshF---$86-$35557-380-AUL-Jun-0/19, 244/20, 380/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/20
> 
> blizzard---$82-$13358-150-AUL-Aug-0/19, 16/20, 150/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/28
> 
> Jessi10722---$89-$35012-350-AUL-Mar-0/19, 350/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 6/26, passed 8/3
> 
> kucanhead---$85.5-$19611-200-AUL-Jun-0/19, 246/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/30, passed 8/3
> 
> shaunacb---$95-$18402-200-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 200/22-subsidized dues, split closing costs, seller pays MF for '20 and missing '21 points- sent 7/7, passed 8/12
> 
> lindah0ang---$89-$20995-200-AUL-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/14, passed 8/18
> 
> WestCoastDVC---$97-$25722-250-AUL-Jun-0/19, 85/20, 250/21, 250/22-Subsidized dues- sent 7/10, passed 8/18
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$135-$22009-150-BCV-Mar-0/19, 148/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/14
> 
> deedubb---$135-$21018-150-BCV-Feb-0/19, 11/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/11, passed 7/22
> 
> ZoneTEN---$170-$9348-50-BCV-Jun-0/19, 98/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/29
> 
> LilyJC---$151-$16448-100-BCV-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 100/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/3
> 
> Jacki518---$132-$24440-170-BCV-Aug-340/19, 170/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 4/30, passed 6/16
> 
> CoveyPartyOf4---$147-$23336-150-BCV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 231/21- sent 7/12, passed 8/19
> 
> Liquidice---$125-$27272-200-BCV-Apr-0/19, 204/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/15, passed 8/24
> 
> ohmyminnie---$155-$16761-100-BCV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/22, passed 9/1
> 
> ayoblo87---$139-$21845-150-BCV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 7/28, passed 9/3
> 
> benedib99---$80-$28257-330-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 485/21, 330/22- sent 8/2, passed 9/10
> 
> Wedgeout---$135-$31145-225-BCV-Apr-0/19, 3/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 8/5, passed 9/11
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> eatmoreveg---$143-$14300-100-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/27, passed 7/8
> 
> Perryo---$133.5-$14698-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 120/20, 100/21- sent 5/14, passed 7/14
> 
> MrWonderful---$128.56-$19964-150-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/21
> 
> MegB1---$139-$23922-160-BLT-Sep-160/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/28
> 
> tikigrl---$140-$31570-220-BLT-Sep-142/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 6/19, passed 7/29
> 
> Domique---$152-$13196-80-BLT-Feb-29/19, 80/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 6/25, passed 7/29
> 
> andyc83---$128-$26110-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/30, passed 8/3
> 
> huskerfanatic7 (seller)---$141-$23196-160-BLT-Aug-0/19, 4/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 6/26, passed 8/3
> 
> jwinky---$144-$15603-100-BLT-Mar-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/29, passed 8/3
> 
> Captain Trips---$140-$28590-190-BLT-Jun-0/19, 380/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/6
> 
> Aussie RJ---$130-$22477-160-BLT-Apr-3/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/3, passed 8/10
> 
> Gisèle2---$100-$25885-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22-Paying 2021 dues- sent 6/12, passed 7/22
> 
> Kim5726---$132-$23014-160-BLT-Jun-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 150/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/5
> 
> MBAILEY555---$142-$24438-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 162/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/21, passed 8/26
> 
> KaBoArCo---$134-$25887-188-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 188/21, 188/22- sent 7/22, passed 9/1
> 
> jhyland---$145-$15373-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 49/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 7/23, passed 9/1
> 
> Dark Rider---$134-$22075-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/24, passed 9/1
> 
> Zortrium---$135-$21057-150-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 176/21, 150/22- sent 7/29, passed 9/3
> 
> bama314---$145-$23940-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 1/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/30, passed 9/10
> 
> RebelScum---$130-$20931-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 85/21, 160/22-$494 credit @ close- sent 7/30, passed 9/10
> 
> mmkmkmmf---$130-$42014-300-BLT-Mar-129/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/3, passed 9/11
> 
> Kickstart---$123-$26776-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 400/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> poofyo101---$100-$25450-230-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 5/18, passed 6/30
> 
> Troy821---$112-$17375-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/7
> 
> wrdoc---$102-$27004-240-BWV-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/21, passed 7/14
> 
> FinallyFl---$97-$32141-300-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 6/9, passed 7/21
> 
> Heynowirv---$110-$17935-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 95/20, 150/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/22
> 
> SomePixiedust---$107-$16780-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 137/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/22
> 
> sarbah77---$135-$14067-100-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3
> 
> DHofCrazyMouser---$125-$7269-50-BWV-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 0/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/5
> 
> HHISand---$112-$24898-210-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 187/20, 210/21-Seller pays closing- sent 7/8, passed 8/12
> 
> eatmoreveg---$120-$10160-80-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 96/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 7/14, passed 8/19
> 
> prouddaddycdn---$117-$12250-100-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 130/21, 100/22- sent 7/18, passed 8/24
> 
> mistysue---$112-$18665-150-BWV-Dec-0/18, 16/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 7/22, passed 9/1
> 
> (Private)---$110-$24124-200-BWV-Oct-0/19, 260/20, 200/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DRR:
> 
> 
> 
> HH:*
> 
> lovin'fl (seller)---$80-$2227-25-HH-Aug-0/19, 25/20, 25/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27
> 
> lovin'fl (seller)---$80-$4767-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 24/20, 25/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27
> 
> lovin'fl (seller)---$85-$4935-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 20/20, 50/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/28
> 
> njmeisje---$65-$13700-200-HH-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 27/21, 200/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3
> 
> Wedway88---$68-$11123-150-HH-Mar-0/19, 57/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/31, passed 9/10
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> Daisybell911---$90-$25176-250-OKW-Aug-250/19, 282/20, 218/21, 250/22- sent 7/9, passed 8/17
> 
> lephelps---$100-$16318-150-OKW-Apr-0/19, 128/20, 150/21-40 banked 2019 pts- sent 7/12, passed 8/17
> 
> zianha---$103-$23911-210-OKW-Dec-0/19, 420/20, 210/21- sent 7/17, passed 8/25
> 
> Red Dog Run---$107-$8368-70-OKW-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 7/21, passed 9/3
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> badeacon---$108-$18004-150-OKW(E)-Jun-88/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/31, passed 7/14
> 
> Deelirious---$130-$3954-25-OKW(E)-Apr-25/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 5/31, passed 7/14
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$100-$10953-103-OKW(E)-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 103/21- sent 6/17, passed 7/30
> 
> AaronEuth---$100-$11659-110-OKW(E)-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 6/23, passed 7/30
> 
> Peach026---$104-$22825-190-OKW(E)-Jun-0/19, 190/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 8/5, passed 9/11
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> dbtex83---$140-$15445-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/15, passed 7/1
> 
> G.C.---$135-$15552-110-PVB-Jun-0/19, 15/20, 110/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17
> 
> Poptarttocool---$150-$16310-100-PVB-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/3, passed 7/17
> 
> thegoatfeeder---$138-$14307-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/4, passed 7/20
> 
> Isabelle12345---$145-$15570-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 168/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/13, passed 7/22
> 
> Tianamama---$136-$14510-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/27
> 
> RyanWellhoefer---$135-$27705-200-PVB-April-0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/27
> 
> timff18---$140-$24877-165-PVB-Mar-165/19, 165/20, 165/21, 165/22- sent 6/17, passed 7/28
> 
> T-i-double-guh-er---$165-$9126-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/25, passed 7/30
> 
> EM Lawrence---$135-$16885-115-PVB-Aug-115/19, 230/20, 115/21, 115/22- sent 5/26, passed 7/30
> 
> evenstephen---$139-$21640-150-PVB-Feb-0/19, 8/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/26, passed 7/30
> 
> 3 DD love princesses---$120-$24260-190-PVB-Feb-147/19, 190/20, 190/21-seller pays 1/2 dues- sent 6/26, passed 8/3
> 
> HowdyHowdy---$146-$10135-65-PVB-Feb-65/19, 65/20, 65/21-International Seller- sent 6/30, passed 8/4
> 
> jwinky---$141-$24401-160-PVB-Mar-0/19, 320/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/12
> 
> lovethesun12---$130-$6860-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/17
> 
> lovethesun12---$140-$7360-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/17
> 
> Naglejen---$149-$11985-75-PVB-Oct-0/18, 6/19, 33/20, 75/21- sent 7/16, passed 8/24
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$121-$15753-125-PVB-Jun-0/19, 125/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 7/24, passed 9/1
> 
> nref2882---$160-$12179-70-PVB-Sep-0/19, 69/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/3
> 
> Spinster Travel---$140-$17287-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 60/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/3, passed 9/10
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> Disney Teresa---$91-$16585-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 175/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/1
> 
> Vampiroth---$93-$24500-250-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/1
> 
> Mike D.---$93-$15460-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 69/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/25, passed 7/7
> 
> nicmc1986---$92-$12475-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 25/20, 130/21- sent 5/21, passed 7/7
> 
> PartyCat20---$88.5-$9492-100-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/6, passed 7/8
> 
> jvalen93---$96-$11296-105-SSR-Sep-0/19, 105/20, 105/21- sent 5/26 , passed 7/8
> 
> ArmyChaplain Matt---$95.625-$17000-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 255/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/21, passed 7/8
> 
> Rossi2k2---$95-$12882-120-SSR-Apr-0/19, 210/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/14
> 
> mmackeymouse---$81.25-$14768-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 247/20, 107/21, 160/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/14
> 
> ___jman___---$104-$8805-80-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 80/21-seller pays MF 20- sent 5/29, passed 7/15
> 
> AlvaroLuis---$92-$15459-162-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 162/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17
> 
> bluegoat---$83-$21640-250-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/20
> 
> JaguarSkills---$87-$17141-180-SSR-Feb-41/19, 122/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 6/8, passed 7/21
> 
> Pinkxray---$100-$11182-100-SSR-Oct-1/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/5, passed 7/21
> 
> KristinM---$95-$15548-150-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 150/21-splitting closing- sent 6/8, passed 7/21
> 
> Ice83861---$95-$16918-160-SSR-Dec-160/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/15, passed 7/22
> 
> MBtigger---$92.5-$20594-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/12, passed 7/23
> 
> brf5003---$90-$9536-100-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27
> 
> eatmoreveg---$97.5-$13043-120-SSR-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27
> 
> Jon84---$100-$11367-100-SSR-Sep-12/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/15, passed 7/27
> 
> kevtlas---$85-$28356-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 600/20, 300/21- sent 5/27, passed 7/27
> 
> chicagoshannon---$95-$16908-160-SSR-Oct-31/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/22, passed 7/30
> 
> LadybugsMum---$96-$22011-210-SSR-Dec-0/19, 181/20, 210/21- sent 6/29, passed 8/3
> 
> Rustygirl84---$105-$3230-25-SSR-Mar-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 7/1, passed 8/3
> 
> ciaoaloha31---$116-$6255-50-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 40/21, 50/22-$68 '21 Dues Credit- sent 6/30, passed 8/3
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$105-$3419-25-SSR-Jun-0/19, 42/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 7/14, passed 8/20
> 
> twilightzone81---$102-$14740-130-SSR-Mar-130/19, 130/20, 130/21- sent 7/17, passed 8/24
> 
> DavidL81---$99-$19200-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 175/21- sent 7/20, passed 8/24
> 
> jlnten17---$98-$16705-160-SSR-Dec-0/19, 302/20, 160/21- sent 7/21, passed 8/26
> 
> WalestoWonderland---$104-$11216-100-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 80/20, 100/21- sent 7/23, passed 9/1
> 
> Karrman---$100-$9445-90-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 7/27, passed 9/3
> 
> hockeymomnh---$95-$17649-180-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 7/15, passed 9/10
> 
> helenkpa---$125-$7053-50-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/10
> 
> ericlaurie---$96-$21359-200-SSR-Apr-0/19, 220/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/31, passed 9/10
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> jvincent16---$230-$14725-60-VGC-Aug-0/19, 35/20, 60/21- sent 5/21, passed 7/7
> 
> kucanhead---$200-$24693-120-VGC-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/13, passed 7/22
> 
> Tweetykl---$210-$43929-200-VGC-Jun-91/19, 184/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/29, passed 8/3
> 
> Kenito---$195-$63136-320-VGC-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21- sent 7/31, passed 9/10
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> Carrie932---$150-$20100-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 130/21- sent 5/22, passed 7/7
> 
> Kdp2---$149-$36569-240-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 5/22, passed 7/7
> 
> Zcon---$155-$8000-50-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 51/21, 50/22- sent 6/5, passed 7/20
> 
> pirate33---$145-$22863-150-VGF-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 150/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/20
> 
> mlayman7---$155-$16822-100-VGF-Dec-0/18, 5/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/12, passed 7/22
> 
> Royal Consort---$158-$17001-100-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/22
> 
> CarpeDream71---$156-$8526-50-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 64/21, 50/22- sent 6/17, passed 7/29
> 
> ColinBlair---$180-$5758-28-VGF-Apr-0/19, 28/20, 28/21, 28/22- sent 6/3, passed 7/29
> 
> WanderlustinFP—-$160-$30731-180-VGF-Dec-51/19, 360/20, 180/21, 180/21-sent 6/23, passed 7/29
> 
> 3ZrWe---$145-$15731-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 151/20, 100/21-sent 6/22, passed 7/29
> 
> WestCoastDVC---$151-$24840-160-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 7/2, passed 8/6
> 
> Hmfan82---$156-$16811-100-VGF-Feb-0/19, 3/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/14, passed 8/18
> 
> najgreen---$140-$31740-220-VGF-Feb-0/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/3
> 
> benedib99---$159-$84180-500-VGF-Jun-0/19, 577/20, 500/21, 500/22- sent 8/1, passed 9/10
> 
> Momtomouselover---$155-$16921-100-VGF-Apr-0/19, 105/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/5, passed 9/11
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> MickeyT---$95-$17070-175-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/8
> 
> bmscott---$96-$14975-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/27, passed 7/14
> 
> Hazy27---$98-$16004-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 150/21- sent 6/5, passed 7/20
> 
> MICKIMINI---$99-$11173-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/16, passed 7/29
> 
> MICKIMINI---$110-$6354-50-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 99/20, 50/21, 50/22-Update +19 2020- sent 7/13, passed 8/17
> 
> nanilani---$115-$6265-50-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/11, passed 8/17
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Lorana---$134-$14835-100-CCV@WL-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17
> 
> DISMomma4---$140-$30780-200-CCV-Apr-0/19, 277/20, 200/21- sent 6/5, passed 7/20
> 
> Yinn---$130-$28100-200-CCV@WL-Jun-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/5, passed 8/17
> 
> Lorana---$159-$8485-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 36/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 7/15, passed 8/24
> 
> Lorana---$145-$10885-70-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 54/20, 70/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 7/21, passed 9/1
> 
> ThatsNifty---$155-$12687-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 62/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 7/23, passed 9/1
> 
> PaulW08---$148-$9992-60-CCV@WL-Dec-60/19, 120/20, 60/21- sent 7/24, passed 9/3
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> DisneyMama21---$63-$11702-150-VB-Mar-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/18, passed 7/1
> 
> jhyland---$63-$8558-110-VB-Aug-0/19, 220/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/12
> 
> Jon84---$70-$4500-50-VB-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 7/22, passed 9/1
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> deneenlee83---$92-$30140-320-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 245/21, 320/22- sent 6/1
> 
> Tia10877---$113-$11815-100-AKV-Aug-0/19, 2/20, 100/21- sent 6/30
> 
> Drewferin---$135-$7548-50-AKV-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 7/15
> 
> Naglejen---$130-$8118-55-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 69/21, 55/22-Close 12/20/ pay 21'MF- sent 7/28
> 
> RaegansMomma---$103-$19850-185-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 185/22-credit $800 mf 21- sent 8/11
> 
> dragonwind---$106-$17600-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 173/21, 160/22- sent 8/13
> 
> Grumpy by Birth---$100-$17868-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13
> 
> Zimwicket---$104-$22122-200-AKV-Sep-0/19, 84/20, 200/21, 200/22- buyer pays 2020 dues- sent 8/10
> 
> Kylie_1504---$108-$18050-160-AKV-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 160/21-Seller pays 2020 MFs- sent 8/17
> 
> Chol---$116-$13370-110-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 8/18
> 
> PaulW08---$100-$17279-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 189/20, 160/21-seller splits MF 20- sent 8/20
> 
> coasternut22---$123-$13598-100-AKV-Mar-0/20, 191/21, 100/22 - sent 8/25
> 
> mlittig---$119-$13600-110-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 8/26
> 
> HeatherlyEverAfter---$105-$23274-200-AKV-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 9/2
> 
> DisneyFamily7---$98-$24249-240-AKV-Feb-0/19, 43/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/9
> 
> nhlfan(Seller)---$120-$15028-120-AKV-Dec-0/19, 118/20, 120/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> 
> Noah_t---$89-$54040-600-AUL-Mar-0/19, 30/20, 600/21, 600/22- sent 6/25
> 
> montreid---$92-$19200-200-AUL-Dec-0/19, 78/20, 200/21-subsidized dues- sent 6/29
> 
> Galun---$88-$27355-300-AUL-Dec-0-19, 486/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/5
> 
> red---$90-$21373-210-AUL-Aug-0/19, 186/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 8/11
> 
> benedib99---$86-$18160-200-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 212/21, 200/22- sent 8/18
> 
> benedib99---$86-$10920-120-AUL-Feb-0/19, 1/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/19
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> MM0422---$127-$27552-200-BCV-Oct- 0/19, 209/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/6
> 
> Rosybella9---$150-$8388-50-BCV-Oct-43/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/21, sent 8/11
> 
> Snowmiser---$130-$20830-150-BCV-Mar-0/19, 102/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/27
> 
> Kenito---$127-$22940-175-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 199/21, 175/22 - sent 9/8
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> jdlucas24---$136-$29109-200-BLT-Apr-0/19, 272/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/9
> 
> TarheelMatt2013---$140-$20238-125-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 8/7
> 
> coolingjupiter---$130-$30095-225-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 8/11
> 
> Sean74---$139-$24008-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/13
> 
> dsurratt24---$135-$26150-188-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 188/21, 188/22- sent 8/13
> 
> Cyberc1978(Seller)---$135-$22915-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 92/21, 160/22- sent 8/21
> 
> CherryDB---$125-$19335-150-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/22
> 
> lea2124---$135-$24650-170-BLT-Apr-0/19, 170/20, 340/21, 170/22- sent 9/8
> 
> Rbeckend---$140-$37800-270-BLT-Aug-0/19, 94/20, 270/21, 270/22-seller pays closing- sent 8/21
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> swong4824---$115-$25109-200-BWV-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/17
> 
> sbarisch---$117-$24732-200-BWV-Jun-0/19, 81/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/18
> 
> TTA Rider Matt---$140-$7368-50-BWV-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 8/21
> 
> Ruttangel---$100-$8490-70-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 9/2
> 
> DisneyFan5404---$108-$27695-250-BWV-Oct-0/19, 363/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 9/2
> 
> DisneyNikki---$101-$18000-170-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 9/3
> 
> kerrylacherry---$115-$31907-270-BWV-Oct-0/19, 540/20, 270/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/4
> 
> nhlfan(Seller)---$150-$8015-50-BWV-Dec-0/19, 26/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9
> 
> *DDR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:*
> 
> 
> Cowgirl_Jessie--- $63-$9919-150-HH-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 282/21, 150/22- sent 7/31
> 
> glennbo123---$65-$10450-150-HH-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/6
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis Reilly---$95-$11929-110-OKW-Jun-110/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 6/4
> 
> Ruttangel---$115-$4450-35-OKW-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22- sent 9/8
> 
> Rustygirl84---$115-$6142-50-OKW-Mar-50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 9/8
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> Peach026---$104-$22825-190-OKW(E)-Jun-0/19, 190/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 8/5
> 
> cattrip---$110-$12590-109-OKW(E)-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 54/20, 109/21- sent 9/4
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> Snareah---$124-$24115-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 12/21- sent 5/19
> 
> taylordemon---$135-$12845-90-PVB-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 7/23
> 
> Hawkeyegirls---$130-$14334-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 94/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/7
> 
> ajw1151---$139-$29370-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 109/20, 200/21- sent 8/11
> 
> GinoNL---$142-$7635-50-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 8/12
> 
> EE_Mom---$147-$27670-175-PVB-Dec-0/18, 106/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 8/19
> 
> DVCanonymouse---$130-$25630-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 57/20, 190/21, 190/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/28
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> Ben@M1CK3Y---$95-$19000-200-SSR-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Seller pays '19/'20MF and closing- sent 5/22
> 
> Michelle Sinnott---$96-$10837-100-SSR-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/1
> 
> lea2124---$84-$32525-360-SSR-Apr-0/19, 209/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21
> 
> whitneypb85 -- $95-$15200-160-SSR-Sept-10/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/6
> 
> utex99---$100-$16650-150-SSR-Dec-0/19, 300/20, 150/21- sent 8/8
> 
> jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 8/11
> 
> Aimalynn1---$95-$15850-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/13
> 
> macman123---$100-$18150-175-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/14
> 
> macman123---$103-$16090-150-SSR-Aug- 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/14
> 
> macman123---$105-$13135-120-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/14
> 
> Jon84---$110-$12660-110-SSR-Feb-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/14
> 
> TikiLagoon---$82-$15748-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 98/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/17
> 
> Markar03---$99-$25505-250-SSR-Feb-70/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 8/17
> 
> mattknite---$101.5-$13580-120-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 240/21, 120/22- sent 8/20
> 
> Bryan Burmeister---$93-$21030-210-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 210/21- sent 8/24
> 
> My3kids1989---$90-$14215-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 132/20, 150/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 8/25
> 
> Pharmgirl123---$86-$26865-280-SSR-Aug-0/19, 313/20, 280/21, 280/22- sent 8/27
> 
> jomik1---$94-$38530-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 400/22- sent 9/1
> 
> JillianLeigh---$99-$12470-120-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 9/2
> 
> berti13---$96-$16100-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 9/8
> 
> Madmavis49---$116-$6690-50-SSR-Oct-0/19, 2/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 9/9
> 
> mattburmeister---$92-$17432-180-SSR-Mar-0/19, 34/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 9/11
> 
> Mom2elle---$115-$13250-110-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 110/21-Seller pays MF’20- sent 9/11
> 
> Duckbug.Ducktales---$105-$10500-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22-seller pays MF/closing- sent 9/12
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Royal Consort---$230-$12397-50-VGC-Sep-0/19, 31/20, 50/21- sent 8/10
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$202-$34320-160-VGC-Jun-102/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-Seller pays '19 MFs- sent 8/11
> 
> Galun---$218-$22997-100-VGC-Dec-0/19, 75/20, 100/21- sent 8/17
> 
> tdavenport---$210-$34008-160-VGC-Jun-0/19, 25/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/22
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> Rstiv---$155-$26834-160-VGF-Jun-0/19, 188/20, 160/21- sent 7/24
> 
> strumy---$140-$23940-160-VGF-Apr-0/19, 211/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/7
> 
> Sheriff1---$150-$24800-160-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13
> 
> benedib99---$152-$22927-140-VGF-Jun-0/19, 211/20, 140/21- sent 8/14
> 
> andyman8---$162-$16840-100-VGF-Sept-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/20
> 
> zebsterama---$167-$29235-170-VGF-Mar-0/19, 307/20, 170/21, 170/22-MF paid until 2021- sent 8/25
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> TimbertopNJ---$140-$22685-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 137/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/24
> 
> ABJrGuy---$168-$8950-50-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 35/20, 50/21, 50/22-Seller Pays MF '20- sent 9/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> IsamarV14---$65-$4386-50-VB-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 8/26
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:*
> 
> Ruttangel---$95-$15250-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 42/21, 150/22-Buyer pay $400 MF '21- sent 7/18, taken 8/28
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> swong4824---$86-$21275-240-OKW-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 7/1, taken 8/13
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> Jbreen2010---$94-$23984-225-SSR-Jun-0/19, 225/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 7/1, taken 8/7
> 
> Cony---$92-$18990-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 208/20, 200/21-Seller pays dues- sent 7/7, taken 8/9
> 
> Lexxus379---$95-$14930-141-SSR-Jun-282/20, 141/21, 141/22-sent 7/14, taken 8/20
> 
> berti13---$91-$15237-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/14, taken 8/20
> 
> jomik1---$88-$36256-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 343/21, 400/22- sent 7/16, taken 8/28
> 
> Lea2124---$84-$32525-360-SSR-Apr-0/19, 569/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21, taken 9/3
> 
> mattburmeister---$87-$14939-160-SSR-Aug-0/19, 56/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/7, taken 9/10
> 
> 77NWD---$86-$17880-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 7/20, 200/21- sent 8/4, taken 9/11
> 
> celicapix---$95-$23333-230-SSR-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 8/4, taken 9/11
> 
> Tarvaris---$95-$14629-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 56/20, 150/21- sent 8/8, taken 9/11
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> Bensation---$150-$15640-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-sent 7/14, taken 8/20
> 
> *WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*
> 
> FinnFogg---$52-$8490-175-VB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 175/22- sent 7/10, taken 8/20
> 
> GuitarCarl---$54-$19550-350-VB-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 287/21, 350/22- sent 8/7, taken 9/11





pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> GCFrost---$95-$10693-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 5/14, passed 7/1
> 
> FatherOfMore---$94-$34750-360-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 360/21, 360/22-Delayed Closing Sept- sent 5/25, passed 7/7
> 
> lcur77---$107-$19525-160-AKV-Apr-0/19, 236/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/27, passed 7/8
> 
> gtfpjames---$102-$24539-220-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 263/20, 220/21- sent 5/11, passed 6/18
> 
> Brodi18---$107-$10468-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 4/21, 100/22-Seller pays MF ‘21 via credit- sent 5/13, passed 6/24
> 
> Bambi19---$101.56-$17767-160-AKV-Dec-27/19, 320/20, 160/21-Seller pays CC- sent 6/5, passed 7/20
> 
> Pearlrear76---$98-$33595-330-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 330/21, 330/22- sent 6/4, passed 7/20
> 
> IndyToThere---$102-$25107-240-AKV-Mar-20/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/21
> 
> delamarte19---$92-$23213-225-AKV-Jun-0/19, 450/20, 225/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/21
> 
> Ice Cream Man---$94-$33750-350-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 350/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/21
> 
> Arguetafamily---$106-$16987-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 12/19, 2/20, 160/21-Seller pays closing- sent 6/3, passed 7/21
> 
> badeacon---$107-$20747-175-AKV-Jun-0/19, 325/20, 175/21, 175/22-150 banked from 2019- sent 6/2, passed 7/22
> 
> acidslug---$105-$11050-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 5/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/7, passed 7/22
> 
> ahward---$107-$15535-140-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 140/21, 140/22- sent 6/16, passed 7/28
> 
> Lesserlion---$110-$23408-200-AKV-Apr-0/19, 97/20, 200/21- sent 6/15, passed 7/28
> 
> IAmYourFather---$97-$21775-220-AKV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 192/21, 220/22-Seller pays MF on 28 points from '21- sent 6/18, passed 7/29
> 
> Grant Circus---$104-$12942-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/9, passed 7/31
> 
> Grant Circus---$104-$12942-120-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/9, passed 7/31
> 
> Deeleebaker---$122-$14809-110-AKV-Dec-0/18, 7/19, 201/20, 110/21- sent 7/2, passed 8/6
> 
> Traci Ramos---$105-$17375-160-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/6
> 
> Rustygirl84---$116-$14156-110-AKV-Feb-110/19, 0/20, 220/21, 110/22- sent 6/19, passed 8/17
> 
> savvy101787---$102.94-$18476-170-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 7/9, passed 8/17
> 
> cometdad2010---$110-$23558-200-AKV-Oct-0/19, 18/20, 200/21- sent 7/14, passed 8/17
> 
> Washfamily---$108-$19074-160-AKV-Feb-90/19, 155/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/15, passed 8/19
> 
> Disneynana44---$96-$14971-150-AKV-Feb-0/19, 143/20, 7/21- sent 6/29, passed 8/19
> 
> ToBeTink---$100-$17777-160-AKV-Aug-74/19, 150/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/24
> 
> BigThunderMike---$115-$20232-160-AKV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 228/20, 160/21- sent 7/17, passed 8/25
> 
> bluebunny72---$127-$14000-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 7/20, passed 8/25
> 
> sgserenity---$93.75-$15613.60-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 123/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 7/18, passed 8/25
> 
> eatmoreveg---$130-$7348-50-AKV-Apr-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 7/24, passed 9/1
> 
> BestAunt---$105-$18669-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/1, passed 9/10
> 
> Jennf---$110-$19403-160-AKV-Dec-151/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 8/4, passed 9/10
> 
> Red Dog Run---$100-$11400-100-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/4, passed 9/11
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> JoshF---$86-$35557-380-AUL-Jun-0/19, 244/20, 380/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/20
> 
> blizzard---$82-$13358-150-AUL-Aug-0/19, 16/20, 150/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/28
> 
> Jessi10722---$89-$35012-350-AUL-Mar-0/19, 350/20, 350/21, 350/22- sent 6/26, passed 8/3
> 
> kucanhead---$85.5-$19611-200-AUL-Jun-0/19, 246/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/30, passed 8/3
> 
> shaunacb---$95-$18402-200-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 30/21, 200/22-subsidized dues, split closing costs, seller pays MF for '20 and missing '21 points- sent 7/7, passed 8/12
> 
> lindah0ang---$89-$20995-200-AUL-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/14, passed 8/18
> 
> WestCoastDVC---$97-$25722-250-AUL-Jun-0/19, 85/20, 250/21, 250/22-Subsidized dues- sent 7/10, passed 8/18
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$135-$22009-150-BCV-Mar-0/19, 148/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/14
> 
> deedubb---$135-$21018-150-BCV-Feb-0/19, 11/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/11, passed 7/22
> 
> ZoneTEN---$170-$9348-50-BCV-Jun-0/19, 98/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/18, passed 7/29
> 
> LilyJC---$151-$16448-100-BCV-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 100/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/3
> 
> Jacki518---$132-$24440-170-BCV-Aug-340/19, 170/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 4/30, passed 6/16
> 
> CoveyPartyOf4---$147-$23336-150-BCV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 231/21- sent 7/12, passed 8/19
> 
> Liquidice---$125-$27272-200-BCV-Apr-0/19, 204/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/15, passed 8/24
> 
> ohmyminnie---$155-$16761-100-BCV-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/22, passed 9/1
> 
> ayoblo87---$139-$21845-150-BCV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 7/28, passed 9/3
> 
> benedib99---$80-$28257-330-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 485/21, 330/22- sent 8/2, passed 9/10
> 
> Wedgeout---$135-$31145-225-BCV-Apr-0/19, 3/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 8/5, passed 9/11
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> eatmoreveg---$143-$14300-100-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-Seller pays closing- sent 5/27, passed 7/8
> 
> Perryo---$133.5-$14698-100-BLT-Dec-0/19, 120/20, 100/21- sent 5/14, passed 7/14
> 
> MrWonderful---$128.56-$19964-150-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/21
> 
> MegB1---$139-$23922-160-BLT-Sep-160/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 6/15, passed 7/28
> 
> tikigrl---$140-$31570-220-BLT-Sep-142/18, 220/19, 220/20, 220/21- sent 6/19, passed 7/29
> 
> Domique---$152-$13196-80-BLT-Feb-29/19, 80/20, 80/21, 80/22- sent 6/25, passed 7/29
> 
> andyc83---$128-$26110-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/30, passed 8/3
> 
> huskerfanatic7 (seller)---$141-$23196-160-BLT-Aug-0/19, 4/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 6/26, passed 8/3
> 
> jwinky---$144-$15603-100-BLT-Mar-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/29, passed 8/3
> 
> Captain Trips---$140-$28590-190-BLT-Jun-0/19, 380/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/6
> 
> Aussie RJ---$130-$22477-160-BLT-Apr-3/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/3, passed 8/10
> 
> Gisèle2---$100-$25885-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 250/22-Paying 2021 dues- sent 6/12, passed 7/22
> 
> Kim5726---$132-$23014-160-BLT-Jun-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 150/22- sent 7/2, passed 8/5
> 
> MBAILEY555---$142-$24438-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 162/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/21, passed 8/26
> 
> KaBoArCo---$134-$25887-188-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 188/21, 188/22- sent 7/22, passed 9/1
> 
> jhyland---$145-$15373-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 49/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 7/23, passed 9/1
> 
> Dark Rider---$134-$22075-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/24, passed 9/1
> 
> Zortrium---$135-$21057-150-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 176/21, 150/22- sent 7/29, passed 9/3
> 
> bama314---$145-$23940-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 1/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/30, passed 9/10
> 
> RebelScum---$130-$20931-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 85/21, 160/22-$494 credit @ close- sent 7/30, passed 9/10
> 
> mmkmkmmf---$130-$42014-300-BLT-Mar-129/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/3, passed 9/11
> 
> Kickstart---$123-$26776-200-BLT-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 400/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> poofyo101---$100-$25450-230-BWV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 5/18, passed 6/30
> 
> Troy821---$112-$17375-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/7
> 
> wrdoc---$102-$27004-240-BWV-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 5/21, passed 7/14
> 
> FinallyFl---$97-$32141-300-BWV-Jun-0/19, 300/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 6/9, passed 7/21
> 
> Heynowirv---$110-$17935-150-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 95/20, 150/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/22
> 
> SomePixiedust---$107-$16780-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 137/21- sent 6/9, passed 7/22
> 
> sarbah77---$135-$14067-100-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3
> 
> DHofCrazyMouser---$125-$7269-50-BWV-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 0/21- sent 6/30, passed 8/5
> 
> HHISand---$112-$24898-210-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 187/20, 210/21-Seller pays closing- sent 7/8, passed 8/12
> 
> eatmoreveg---$120-$10160-80-BWV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 96/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 7/14, passed 8/19
> 
> prouddaddycdn---$117-$12250-100-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 130/21, 100/22- sent 7/18, passed 8/24
> 
> mistysue---$112-$18665-150-BWV-Dec-0/18, 16/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 7/22, passed 9/1
> 
> (Private)---$110-$24124-200-BWV-Oct-0/19, 260/20, 200/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DRR:
> 
> 
> 
> HH:*
> 
> lovin'fl (seller)---$80-$2227-25-HH-Aug-0/19, 25/20, 25/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27
> 
> lovin'fl (seller)---$80-$4767-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 24/20, 25/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27
> 
> lovin'fl (seller)---$85-$4935-50-HH-Aug-0/19, 20/20, 50/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/28
> 
> njmeisje---$65-$13700-200-HH-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 27/21, 200/22- sent 6/28, passed 8/3
> 
> Wedway88---$68-$11123-150-HH-Mar-0/19, 57/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/31, passed 9/10
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> Daisybell911---$90-$25176-250-OKW-Aug-250/19, 282/20, 218/21, 250/22- sent 7/9, passed 8/17
> 
> lephelps---$100-$16318-150-OKW-Apr-0/19, 128/20, 150/21-40 banked 2019 pts- sent 7/12, passed 8/17
> 
> zianha---$103-$23911-210-OKW-Dec-0/19, 420/20, 210/21- sent 7/17, passed 8/25
> 
> Red Dog Run---$107-$8368-70-OKW-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 7/21, passed 9/3
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> badeacon---$108-$18004-150-OKW(E)-Jun-88/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/31, passed 7/14
> 
> Deelirious---$130-$3954-25-OKW(E)-Apr-25/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 5/31, passed 7/14
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$100-$10953-103-OKW(E)-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 103/21- sent 6/17, passed 7/30
> 
> AaronEuth---$100-$11659-110-OKW(E)-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 6/23, passed 7/30
> 
> Peach026---$104-$22825-190-OKW(E)-Jun-0/19, 190/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 8/5, passed 9/11
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> dbtex83---$140-$15445-100-PVB-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/15, passed 7/1
> 
> G.C.---$135-$15552-110-PVB-Jun-0/19, 15/20, 110/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17
> 
> Poptarttocool---$150-$16310-100-PVB-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/3, passed 7/17
> 
> thegoatfeeder---$138-$14307-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/4, passed 7/20
> 
> Isabelle12345---$145-$15570-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 168/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/13, passed 7/22
> 
> Tianamama---$136-$14510-100-PVB-Dec-0/19, 50/20, 100/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/27
> 
> RyanWellhoefer---$135-$27705-200-PVB-April-0/19, 0/20, 200/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/27
> 
> timff18---$140-$24877-165-PVB-Mar-165/19, 165/20, 165/21, 165/22- sent 6/17, passed 7/28
> 
> T-i-double-guh-er---$165-$9126-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 6/25, passed 7/30
> 
> EM Lawrence---$135-$16885-115-PVB-Aug-115/19, 230/20, 115/21, 115/22- sent 5/26, passed 7/30
> 
> evenstephen---$139-$21640-150-PVB-Feb-0/19, 8/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 6/26, passed 7/30
> 
> 3 DD love princesses---$120-$24260-190-PVB-Feb-147/19, 190/20, 190/21-seller pays 1/2 dues- sent 6/26, passed 8/3
> 
> HowdyHowdy---$146-$10135-65-PVB-Feb-65/19, 65/20, 65/21-International Seller- sent 6/30, passed 8/4
> 
> jwinky---$141-$24401-160-PVB-Mar-0/19, 320/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/12
> 
> lovethesun12---$130-$6860-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/17
> 
> lovethesun12---$140-$7360-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/17
> 
> Naglejen---$149-$11985-75-PVB-Oct-0/18, 6/19, 33/20, 75/21- sent 7/16, passed 8/24
> 
> ABE4DISNEY---$121-$15753-125-PVB-Jun-0/19, 125/20, 0/21, 125/22- sent 7/24, passed 9/1
> 
> nref2882---$160-$12179-70-PVB-Sep-0/19, 69/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/3
> 
> Spinster Travel---$140-$17287-120-PVB-Sep-0/19, 60/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/3, passed 9/10
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> Disney Teresa---$91-$16585-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 175/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/1
> 
> Vampiroth---$93-$24500-250-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 5/20, passed 7/1
> 
> Mike D.---$93-$15460-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 69/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/25, passed 7/7
> 
> nicmc1986---$92-$12475-130-SSR-Sep-0/19, 25/20, 130/21- sent 5/21, passed 7/7
> 
> PartyCat20---$88.5-$9492-100-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 5/6, passed 7/8
> 
> jvalen93---$96-$11296-105-SSR-Sep-0/19, 105/20, 105/21- sent 5/26 , passed 7/8
> 
> ArmyChaplain Matt---$95.625-$17000-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 255/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 5/21, passed 7/8
> 
> Rossi2k2---$95-$12882-120-SSR-Apr-0/19, 210/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/14
> 
> mmackeymouse---$81.25-$14768-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 247/20, 107/21, 160/22- sent 5/22, passed 7/14
> 
> ___jman___---$104-$8805-80-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 80/21-seller pays MF 20- sent 5/29, passed 7/15
> 
> AlvaroLuis---$92-$15459-162-SSR-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 162/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17
> 
> bluegoat---$83-$21640-250-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/20
> 
> JaguarSkills---$87-$17141-180-SSR-Feb-41/19, 122/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 6/8, passed 7/21
> 
> Pinkxray---$100-$11182-100-SSR-Oct-1/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/5, passed 7/21
> 
> KristinM---$95-$15548-150-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 150/21-splitting closing- sent 6/8, passed 7/21
> 
> Ice83861---$95-$16918-160-SSR-Dec-160/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/15, passed 7/22
> 
> MBtigger---$92.5-$20594-200-SSR-Aug-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/12, passed 7/23
> 
> brf5003---$90-$9536-100-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27
> 
> eatmoreveg---$97.5-$13043-120-SSR-Apr-0/19, 240/20, 120/21- sent 6/16, passed 7/27
> 
> Jon84---$100-$11367-100-SSR-Sep-12/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/15, passed 7/27
> 
> kevtlas---$85-$28356-300-SSR-Dec-0/19, 600/20, 300/21- sent 5/27, passed 7/27
> 
> chicagoshannon---$95-$16908-160-SSR-Oct-31/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 6/22, passed 7/30
> 
> LadybugsMum---$96-$22011-210-SSR-Dec-0/19, 181/20, 210/21- sent 6/29, passed 8/3
> 
> Rustygirl84---$105-$3230-25-SSR-Mar-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 7/1, passed 8/3
> 
> ciaoaloha31---$116-$6255-50-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 40/21, 50/22-$68 '21 Dues Credit- sent 6/30, passed 8/3
> 
> dfan_welcomehomeall_19---$105-$3419-25-SSR-Jun-0/19, 42/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 7/14, passed 8/20
> 
> twilightzone81---$102-$14740-130-SSR-Mar-130/19, 130/20, 130/21- sent 7/17, passed 8/24
> 
> DavidL81---$99-$19200-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 175/21- sent 7/20, passed 8/24
> 
> jlnten17---$98-$16705-160-SSR-Dec-0/19, 302/20, 160/21- sent 7/21, passed 8/26
> 
> WalestoWonderland---$104-$11216-100-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 80/20, 100/21- sent 7/23, passed 9/1
> 
> Karrman---$100-$9445-90-SSR-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 7/27, passed 9/3
> 
> hockeymomnh---$95-$17649-180-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 180/20, 180/21- sent 7/15, passed 9/10
> 
> helenkpa---$125-$7053-50-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 7/30, passed 9/10
> 
> ericlaurie---$96-$21359-200-SSR-Apr-0/19, 220/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/31, passed 9/10
> 
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> jvincent16---$230-$14725-60-VGC-Aug-0/19, 35/20, 60/21- sent 5/21, passed 7/7
> 
> kucanhead---$200-$24693-120-VGC-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 6/13, passed 7/22
> 
> Tweetykl---$210-$43929-200-VGC-Jun-91/19, 184/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/29, passed 8/3
> 
> Kenito---$195-$63136-320-VGC-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21- sent 7/31, passed 9/10
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> Carrie932---$150-$20100-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 130/21- sent 5/22, passed 7/7
> 
> Kdp2---$149-$36569-240-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 5/22, passed 7/7
> 
> Zcon---$155-$8000-50-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 51/21, 50/22- sent 6/5, passed 7/20
> 
> pirate33---$145-$22863-150-VGF-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 150/21- sent 6/8, passed 7/20
> 
> mlayman7---$155-$16822-100-VGF-Dec-0/18, 5/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/12, passed 7/22
> 
> Royal Consort---$158-$17001-100-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 6/10, passed 7/22
> 
> CarpeDream71---$156-$8526-50-VGF-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 64/21, 50/22- sent 6/17, passed 7/29
> 
> ColinBlair---$180-$5758-28-VGF-Apr-0/19, 28/20, 28/21, 28/22- sent 6/3, passed 7/29
> 
> WanderlustinFP—-$160-$30731-180-VGF-Dec-51/19, 360/20, 180/21, 180/21-sent 6/23, passed 7/29
> 
> 3ZrWe---$145-$15731-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 151/20, 100/21-sent 6/22, passed 7/29
> 
> WestCoastDVC---$151-$24840-160-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 7/2, passed 8/6
> 
> Hmfan82---$156-$16811-100-VGF-Feb-0/19, 3/20, 200/21, 100/22- sent 7/14, passed 8/18
> 
> najgreen---$140-$31740-220-VGF-Feb-0/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/3
> 
> benedib99---$159-$84180-500-VGF-Jun-0/19, 577/20, 500/21, 500/22- sent 8/1, passed 9/10
> 
> Momtomouselover---$155-$16921-100-VGF-Apr-0/19, 105/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/5, passed 9/11
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> MickeyT---$95-$17070-175-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/8
> 
> bmscott---$96-$14975-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 5/27, passed 7/14
> 
> Hazy27---$98-$16004-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 150/21- sent 6/5, passed 7/20
> 
> MICKIMINI---$99-$11173-100-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/16, passed 7/29
> 
> MICKIMINI---$110-$6354-50-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 99/20, 50/21, 50/22-Update +19 2020- sent 7/13, passed 8/17
> 
> nanilani---$115-$6265-50-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 7/11, passed 8/17
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> Lorana---$134-$14835-100-CCV@WL-Sep-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 6/2, passed 7/17
> 
> DISMomma4---$140-$30780-200-CCV-Apr-0/19, 277/20, 200/21- sent 6/5, passed 7/20
> 
> Yinn---$130-$28100-200-CCV@WL-Jun-400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 7/5, passed 8/17
> 
> Lorana---$159-$8485-50-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 36/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 7/15, passed 8/24
> 
> Lorana---$145-$10885-70-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 54/20, 70/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 7/21, passed 9/1
> 
> ThatsNifty---$155-$12687-75-CCV@WL-Sep-0/19, 62/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 7/23, passed 9/1
> 
> PaulW08---$148-$9992-60-CCV@WL-Dec-60/19, 120/20, 60/21- sent 7/24, passed 9/3
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> DisneyMama21---$63-$11702-150-VB-Mar-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 5/18, passed 7/1
> 
> jhyland---$63-$8558-110-VB-Aug-0/19, 220/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 7/7, passed 8/12
> 
> Jon84---$70-$4500-50-VB-Jun-0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 7/22, passed 9/1
> 
> 
> *WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> deneenlee83---$92-$30140-320-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 245/21, 320/22- sent 6/1
> 
> Tia10877---$113-$11815-100-AKV-Aug-0/19, 2/20, 100/21- sent 6/30
> 
> Drewferin---$135-$7548-50-AKV-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 7/15
> 
> Naglejen---$130-$8118-55-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 69/21, 55/22-Close 12/20/ pay 21'MF- sent 7/28
> 
> RaegansMomma---$103-$19850-185-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 185/22-credit $800 mf 21- sent 8/11
> 
> dragonwind---$106-$17600-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 173/21, 160/22- sent 8/13
> 
> Grumpy by Birth---$100-$17868-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13
> 
> Zimwicket---$104-$22122-200-AKV-Sep-0/19, 84/20, 200/21, 200/22- buyer pays 2020 dues- sent 8/10
> 
> Kylie_1504---$108-$18050-160-AKV-Aug-0/19, 160/20, 160/21-Seller pays 2020 MFs- sent 8/17
> 
> Chol---$116-$13370-110-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 8/18
> 
> PaulW08---$100-$17279-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 189/20, 160/21-seller splits MF 20- sent 8/20
> 
> coasternut22---$123-$13598-100-AKV-Mar-0/20, 191/21, 100/22 - sent 8/25
> 
> mlittig---$119-$13600-110-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 8/26
> 
> HeatherlyEverAfter---$105-$23274-200-AKV-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 9/2
> 
> DisneyFamily7---$98-$24249-240-AKV-Feb-0/19, 43/20, 240/21, 240/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/9
> 
> nhlfan(Seller)---$120-$15028-120-AKV-Dec-0/19, 118/20, 120/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> 
> 
> Noah_t---$89-$54040-600-AUL-Mar-0/19, 30/20, 600/21, 600/22- sent 6/25
> 
> montreid---$92-$19200-200-AUL-Dec-0/19, 78/20, 200/21-subsidized dues- sent 6/29
> 
> Galun---$88-$27355-300-AUL-Dec-0-19, 486/20, 300/21, 300/22- sent 8/5
> 
> red---$90-$21373-210-AUL-Aug-0/19, 186/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 8/11
> 
> benedib99---$86-$18160-200-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 212/21, 200/22- sent 8/18
> 
> benedib99---$86-$10920-120-AUL-Feb-0/19, 1/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/19
> 
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> MM0422---$127-$27552-200-BCV-Oct- 0/19, 209/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/6
> 
> Rosybella9---$150-$8388-50-BCV-Oct-43/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/21, sent 8/11
> 
> Snowmiser---$130-$20830-150-BCV-Mar-0/19, 102/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/27
> 
> Kenito---$127-$22940-175-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 199/21, 175/22 - sent 9/8
> 
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> 
> jdlucas24---$136-$29109-200-BLT-Apr-0/19, 272/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 6/9
> 
> TarheelMatt2013---$140-$20238-125-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 8/7
> 
> coolingjupiter---$130-$30095-225-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 8/11
> 
> Sean74---$139-$24008-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/13
> 
> dsurratt24---$135-$26150-188-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 188/21, 188/22- sent 8/13
> 
> Cyberc1978(Seller)---$135-$22915-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 92/21, 160/22- sent 8/21
> 
> CherryDB---$125-$19335-150-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/22
> 
> lea2124---$135-$24650-170-BLT-Apr-0/19, 170/20, 340/21, 170/22- sent 9/8
> 
> Rbeckend---$140-$37800-270-BLT-Aug-0/19, 94/20, 270/21, 270/22-seller pays closing- sent 8/21
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> 
> swong4824---$115-$25109-200-BWV-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/17
> 
> sbarisch---$117-$24732-200-BWV-Jun-0/19, 81/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/18
> 
> TTA Rider Matt---$140-$7368-50-BWV-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 8/21
> 
> Ruttangel---$100-$8490-70-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 9/2
> 
> DisneyFan5404---$108-$27695-250-BWV-Oct-0/19, 363/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 9/2
> 
> DisneyNikki---$101-$18000-170-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 9/3
> 
> kerrylacherry---$115-$31907-270-BWV-Oct-0/19, 540/20, 270/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/4
> 
> nhlfan(Seller)---$150-$8015-50-BWV-Dec-0/19, 26/20, 50/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/9
> 
> *DDR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:*
> 
> 
> Cowgirl_Jessie--- $63-$9919-150-HH-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 282/21, 150/22- sent 7/31
> 
> glennbo123---$65-$10450-150-HH-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/6
> 
> 
> *OKW:*
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis Reilly---$95-$11929-110-OKW-Jun-110/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 6/4
> 
> Ruttangel---$115-$4450-35-OKW-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22- sent 9/8
> 
> Rustygirl84---$115-$6142-50-OKW-Mar-50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 9/8
> 
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> Peach026---$104-$22825-190-OKW(E)-Jun-0/19, 190/20, 190/21, 190/22- sent 8/5
> 
> cattrip---$110-$12590-109-OKW(E)-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 54/20, 109/21- sent 9/4
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> 
> Snareah---$124-$24115-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 12/21- sent 5/19
> 
> taylordemon---$135-$12845-90-PVB-Feb-0/19, 4/20, 90/21, 90/22- sent 7/23
> 
> Hawkeyegirls---$130-$14334-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 94/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/7
> 
> ajw1151---$139-$29370-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 109/20, 200/21- sent 8/11
> 
> GinoNL---$142-$7635-50-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 8/12
> 
> EE_Mom---$147-$27670-175-PVB-Dec-0/18, 106/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 8/19
> 
> DVCanonymouse---$130-$25630-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 57/20, 190/21, 190/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/28
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> Ben@M1CK3Y---$95-$19000-200-SSR-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Seller pays '19/'20MF and closing- sent 5/22
> 
> Michelle Sinnott---$96-$10837-100-SSR-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 6/1
> 
> lea2124---$84-$32525-360-SSR-Apr-0/19, 209/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21
> 
> whitneypb85 -- $95-$15200-160-SSR-Sept-10/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/6
> 
> utex99---$100-$16650-150-SSR-Dec-0/19, 300/20, 150/21- sent 8/8
> 
> jbreen2010---$98-$25899-240-SSR-Feb-0/19, 240/20, 240/21, 240/22- sent 8/11
> 
> Aimalynn1---$95-$15850-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/13
> 
> macman123---$100-$18150-175-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/14
> 
> macman123---$103-$16090-150-SSR-Aug- 300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/14
> 
> macman123---$105-$13135-120-SSR-Aug- 0/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/14
> 
> Jon84---$110-$12660-110-SSR-Feb-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/14
> 
> TikiLagoon---$82-$15748-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 98/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/17
> 
> Markar03---$99-$25505-250-SSR-Feb-70/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 8/17
> 
> mattknite---$101.5-$13580-120-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 240/21, 120/22- sent 8/20
> 
> Bryan Burmeister---$93-$21030-210-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 210/21- sent 8/24
> 
> My3kids1989---$90-$14215-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 132/20, 150/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 8/25
> 
> Pharmgirl123---$86-$26865-280-SSR-Aug-0/19, 313/20, 280/21, 280/22- sent 8/27
> 
> jomik1---$94-$38530-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 400/22- sent 9/1
> 
> JillianLeigh---$99-$12470-120-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 9/2
> 
> berti13---$96-$16100-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 9/8
> 
> Madmavis49---$116-$6690-50-SSR-Oct-0/19, 2/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 9/9
> 
> mattburmeister---$92-$17432-180-SSR-Mar-0/19, 34/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 9/11
> 
> Mom2elle---$115-$13250-110-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 110/21-Seller pays MF’20- sent 9/11
> 
> Duckbug.Ducktales---$105-$10500-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22-seller pays MF/closing- sent 9/12
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> 
> Royal Consort---$230-$12397-50-VGC-Sep-0/19, 31/20, 50/21- sent 8/10
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$202-$34320-160-VGC-Jun-102/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-Seller pays '19 MFs- sent 8/11
> 
> Galun---$218-$22997-100-VGC-Dec-0/19, 75/20, 100/21- sent 8/17
> 
> tdavenport---$210-$34008-160-VGC-Jun-0/19, 25/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/22
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> 
> Rstiv---$155-$26834-160-VGF-Jun-0/19, 188/20, 160/21- sent 7/24
> 
> strumy---$140-$23940-160-VGF-Apr-0/19, 211/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/7
> 
> Sheriff1---$150-$24800-160-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13
> 
> benedib99---$152-$22927-140-VGF-Jun-0/19, 211/20, 140/21- sent 8/14
> 
> andyman8---$162-$16840-100-VGF-Sept-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/20
> 
> zebsterama---$167-$29235-170-VGF-Mar-0/19, 307/20, 170/21, 170/22-MF paid until 2021- sent 8/25
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> 
> TimbertopNJ---$140-$22685-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 137/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/24
> 
> ABJrGuy---$168-$8950-50-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 35/20, 50/21, 50/22-Seller Pays MF '20- sent 9/4
> 
> Gofrogs---$160-$16640-100-CCV@WL-Jun-0/19, 80/20, 200/21, 100/22-Seller Pays MF ‘20- sent 9/1
> 
> 
> *VB:*
> 
> 
> IsamarV14---$65-$4386-50-VB-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 8/26
> 
> 
> *TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:*
> 
> Ruttangel---$95-$15250-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 42/21, 150/22-Buyer pay $400 MF '21- sent 7/18, taken 8/28
> 
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> swong4824---$86-$21275-240-OKW-0/19, 0/20, 240/21- sent 7/1, taken 8/13
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:*
> 
> Jbreen2010---$94-$23984-225-SSR-Jun-0/19, 225/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 7/1, taken 8/7
> 
> Cony---$92-$18990-200-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 208/20, 200/21-Seller pays dues- sent 7/7, taken 8/9
> 
> Lexxus379---$95-$14930-141-SSR-Jun-282/20, 141/21, 141/22-sent 7/14, taken 8/20
> 
> berti13---$91-$15237-150-SSR-Aug-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/14, taken 8/20
> 
> jomik1---$88-$36256-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 343/21, 400/22- sent 7/16, taken 8/28
> 
> Lea2124---$84-$32525-360-SSR-Apr-0/19, 569/20, 360/21, 360/22- sent 7/21, taken 9/3
> 
> mattburmeister---$87-$14939-160-SSR-Aug-0/19, 56/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/7, taken 9/10
> 
> 77NWD---$86-$17880-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 7/20, 200/21- sent 8/4, taken 9/11
> 
> celicapix---$95-$23333-230-SSR-Jun-0/19, 117/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 8/4, taken 9/11
> 
> Tarvaris---$95-$14629-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 56/20, 150/21- sent 8/8, taken 9/11
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> Bensation---$150-$15640-100-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 100/21-sent 7/14, taken 8/20
> 
> *WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*
> 
> FinnFogg---$52-$8490-175-VB-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 175/22- sent 7/10, taken 8/20
> 
> GuitarCarl---$54-$19550-350-VB-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 287/21, 350/22- sent 8/7, taken 9/11


----------



## Kickstart

Bryan Burmeister said:


> Why wait the extra weeks though, when you can just submit another one in that time span you would have been waiting anyways?  I say just keep rolling the dice and see if you can get a decent deal to slip past the chimp.



If the incentives expired in 5-6 weeks, I'd agree with this... but with the incentives expiring next week, I'd wait a week or two if I had a good price on an SSR or OKW contract.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Kickstart said:


> If the incentives expired in 5-6 weeks, I'd agree with this... but with the incentives expiring next week, I'd wait a week or two if I had a good price on an SSR or OKW contract.


But they won't be reviewing it until after the incentives expire since it takes a month or so, right? Or do they decide on ROFR sooner than that and just keep folks waiting for no reason? (Mickey's cruel side perhaps?  
JK, that's blasphemy )


----------



## dzd

Dzd---$107-$11250-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 109/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/4


----------



## Kickstart

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> But they won't be reviewing it until after the incentives expire since it takes a month or so, right? Or do they decide on ROFR sooner than that and just keep folks waiting for no reason? (Mickey's cruel side perhaps?
> JK, that's blasphemy )



Yeah, IDK... good question.
I was assuming all this stuff is electronic, so the day it's submitted Disney has access to it.  I was actually thinking we start seeing faster responses on taken contracts. Maybe it's still a physical file somewhere, or maybe Disney has to close on the contract before they can legally allocate it to a new direct sale... in which case, we should now be passed the "danger zone", and we should stop seeing so many SSR contracts being taken... hopefully.


----------



## poofyo101

Kickstart said:


> Yeah, IDK... good question.
> I was assuming all this stuff is electronic, so the day it's submitted Disney has access to it.  I was actually thinking we start seeing faster responses on taken contracts. Maybe it's still a physical file somewhere, or maybe Disney has to close on the contract before they can legally allocate it to a new direct sale... in which case, we should now be passed the "danger zone", and we should stop seeing so many SSR contracts being taken... hopefully.


They hadn't bought SSR back for several months before COVID. IMO they will be buying SSR back for at least a few months maybe longer due to increased sales.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

poofyo101 said:


> They hadn't bought SSR back for several months before COVID. IMO they will be buying SSR back for at least a few months maybe longer due to increased sales.


Then I'll brace myself!


----------



## Zimwicket

This is it, this is my week, I can feel it!!  The furthest I saw for ROFR ending last week was 8/7, just have to make it to 8/10!!!


----------



## Hopfather28

poofyo101 said:


> They hadn't bought SSR back for several months before COVID. IMO they will be buying SSR back for at least a few months maybe longer due to increased sales.


I'd be willing to bet a healthy sum of money that the incentives for direct caused a lot of people to add on direct with SAP at Saratoga. It's good business to buy those up if they have a buyer lined up. While they do have some buybacks at other resorts I don't think they're going to buy back something unless they have someone looking to buy. Just my 2 cents on how they are currently making decisions. No way they are buying for a stockpile in case someone shows up to buy. And if they are doing that...thats not very fiscally sound logic.


----------



## Madmavis

Zimwicket said:


> This is it, this is my week, I can feel it!!  The furthest I saw for ROFR ending last week was 8/7, just have to make it to 8/10!!!


I like your optimism! I believe this will be your week!!


----------



## Brianstl

Wrong thread


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> But they won't be reviewing it until after the incentives expire since it takes a month or so, right? Or do they decide on ROFR sooner than that and just keep folks waiting for no reason? (*Mickey's cruel side perhaps?*
> JK, that's blasphemy )


----------



## BP Roo

BP Roo---$160-$4425-25-BWV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 25/21- sent 9/11


----------



## disneyeverlasting

disneyeverlasting---$100-$17249-155-SSR-Aug-0/19, 96/20, 155/21- sent 8/4, passed 9/11

So excited to have made it through! With all the SSR buybacks, we were getting nervous even though we were somewhat confident with $100 or more being somewhat unappealing to Disney.


----------



## ahward

Ahward---$160-$8828-50-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 9/13

Addonitis, not even received login details for our first contract yet!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

disneyeverlasting said:


> disneyeverlasting---$100-$17249-155-SSR-Aug-0/19, 96/20, 155/21- sent 8/4, passed 9/11
> 
> So excited to have made it through! With all the SSR buybacks, we were getting nervous even though we were somewhat confident with $100 or more being somewhat unappealing to Disney.


Congrats! Yeah, I think at about 111 pp when factoring in the other costs you were probably pretty safe.  But now you can worry no longer!


----------



## Madmavis

ahward said:


> Ahward---$160-$8828-50-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 9/13
> 
> Addonitis, not even received login details for our first contract yet!


Same here. Still waiting for member number from Disney and I submitted another contract on Wednesday


----------



## rstiv

Today is day 51 for me! Waiting for my GFV sent on 7/24 I reached out to my broker Friday he says he has no news from Disney and they are still waiting. Is anyone on this forum waiting for a date that old it just seems crazy to me. I just want to know either way at this point hoping I hear this week.


----------



## Wedgeout

rstiv said:


> Today is day 51 for me! Waiting for my GFV sent on 7/24 I reached out to my broker Friday he says he has no news from Disney and they are still waiting. Is anyone on this forum waiting for a date that old it just seems crazy to me. I just want to know either way at this point hoping I hear this week.


That does seem a bit long with how consistent the returns have been. There is a submitted 8/7 in this thread that should get notice this week to see a next GFV. So far think a submitted 7/14 was taken. Sure hope with NBA players in the bubble enjoying the resort, they aren’t getting DVC sales pitches.


----------



## jbreen2010

rstiv said:


> Today is day 51 for me! Waiting for my GFV sent on 7/24 I reached out to my broker Friday he says he has no news from Disney and they are still waiting. Is anyone on this forum waiting for a date that old it just seems crazy to me. I just want to know either way at this point hoping I hear this week.




That is a long wait time.   I'm really watching for SSR since i'm selfishly hoping to hear back this week.  In terms of SSR contracts, i've seen passes and takens from submissions of 8/4 & 8/7....so would hope they can process a GFV submitted 7/24.

I think I read somewhere on these boards before that if say the points are a few points off on the contract, names are mispelled, or other small issues exist, it can hold up the contract....but odd that you haven't heard anything at all.  Or maybe it's a good deal and disney was just waiting a few extra weeks to see if they have a buyer.  I always thought Disney processed these in the order received, but I don't think that's the case.


----------



## rstiv

jbreen2010 said:


> That is a long wait time.   I'm really watching for SSR since i'm selfishly hoping to hear back this week.  In terms of SSR contracts, i've seen passes and takens from submissions of 8/4 & 8/7....so would hope they can process a GFV submitted 7/24.
> 
> I think I read somewhere on these boards before that if say the points are a few points off on the contract, names are mispelled, or other small issues exist, it can hold up the contract....but odd that you haven't heard anything at all.  Or maybe it's a good deal and disney was just waiting a few extra weeks to see if they have a buyer.  I always thought Disney processed these in the order received, but I don't think that's the case.


Yes I read over my contract just to see everything looks to be perfect no mistakes there. I hear that too but I don’t think it’s a crazy good deal it’s 160 points at $155 pp which seems average on this thread. Who knows


----------



## CastAStone

rstiv said:


> Today is day 51 for me! Waiting for my GFV sent on 7/24 I reached out to my broker Friday he says he has no news from Disney and they are still waiting. Is anyone on this forum waiting for a date that old it just seems crazy to me. I just want to know either way at this point hoping I hear this week.


Someone mentioned last week that Disney had asked their broker to see if they'd missed any older contracts. It may be worth begging your broker to bump it with their contact at Disney.


----------



## RebelScum

rstiv said:


> Today is day 51 for me! Waiting for my GFV sent on 7/24 I reached out to my broker Friday he says he has no news from Disney and they are still waiting. Is anyone on this forum waiting for a date that old it just seems crazy to me. I just want to know either way at this point hoping I hear this week.


That is a long time. . . My BLT contract was submitted a week later, and I found out last week that I passed.  Submitted on 7/30 . . . Passed on 9/10.


----------



## benedib99

I posted this but didn't see it picked up in the PASSED list.  Please include it as well.  Thanks!! 

benedib99---$80-$28257-330-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 485/21, 330/22- sent 8/2, passed 9/10


----------



## rstiv

CastAStone said:


> Someone mentioned last week that Disney had asked their broker to see if they'd missed any older contracts. It may be worth begging your broker to bump it with their contact at Disney.


I actually saw that and quoted it and reached out to my broker explaining that asking them to reach out. I obviously wont say which broker but a main one on this forum and they gave me a generic response of still waiting pretty much.....


----------



## jbreen2010

rstiv said:


> I actually saw that and quoted it and reached out to my broker explaining that asking them to reach out. I obviously wont say which broker but a main one on this forum and they gave me a generic response of still waiting pretty much.....




I think at this point you're safe to stomp your feet a little bit with the broker and ask them to look into it.  I am using a big broker as well and I noticed that after the call to talk through putting in the offer and then a callback to say hey it was accepted, it's pretty radio silent.  I get it - they probably have a high volume of work, but at the end of the day they're getting a broker fee on the transaction, so they can reach out to DVC to check for you.  It's not like you're asking for an extra walk through when buying a physical house....your ask is pretty reasonable.  You can just say you've seen tons of August submissions pass / get taken ROFR and that you were hoping they could reach out to Disney.


----------



## rstiv

jbreen2010 said:


> I think at this point you're safe to stomp your feet a little bit with the broker and ask them to look into it.  I am using a big broker as well and I noticed that after the call to talk through putting in the offer and then a callback to say hey it was accepted, it's pretty radio silent.  I get it - they probably have a high volume of work, but at the end of the day they're getting a broker fee on the transaction, so they can reach out to DVC to check for you.  It's not like you're asking for an extra walk through when buying a physical house....your ask is pretty reasonable.  You can just say you've seen tons of August submissions pass / get taken ROFR and that you were hoping they could reach out to Disney.



Yes thats my thoughts exactly. I am going to try again tomorrow if I dont hear anything today.


----------



## TimbertopNJ

rstiv said:


> Today is day 51 for me! Waiting for my GFV sent on 7/24 I reached out to my broker Friday he says he has no news from Disney and they are still waiting. Is anyone on this forum waiting for a date that old it just seems crazy to me. I just want to know either way at this point hoping I hear this week.



I contacted my broker last week because I have a CCV contract in ROFR that was submitted to Disney on 7/24. As I said in my post, the input I received was that my contract was among several that would likely get reviewed by mid-week this week. You can be sure I'll pass along the news when I hear from my broker/ DVC. I'm waiting with you, friend; you're not alone.


----------



## rstiv

TimbertopNJ said:


> I contacted my broker last week because I have a CCV contract in ROFR that was submitted to Disney on 7/24. As I said in my post, the input I received was that my contract was among several that would likely get reviewed by mid-week this week. You can be sure I'll pass along the news when I hear from my broker/ DVC. I'm waiting with you, friend; you're not alone.



Thanks! at least I know I'm not alone then haha good luck will do the same!


----------



## strumy

rstiv said:


> Thanks! at least I know I'm not alone then haha good luck will do the same!



I will also be sure to update when I hear back.  Im the 8/7 submission.   You won't be ghosted!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Hopfather28 said:


> I'd be willing to bet a healthy sum of money that the incentives for direct caused a lot of people to add on direct with SAP at Saratoga. It's good business to buy those up if they have a buyer lined up. While they do have some buybacks at other resorts I don't think they're going to buy back something unless they have someone looking to buy. Just my 2 cents on how they are currently making decisions. No way they are buying for a stockpile in case someone shows up to buy. And if they are doing that...thats not very fiscally sound logic.


I would bet that Disney is aware enough of the current supply and demand that they have a pretty clear idea of what their SSR inventory needs are, even if they don’t have a particular buyer. Thats only good business, and stockpiling might very well make sense. And continuing to take lower priced contracts helps stabilize the market.


----------



## TimbertopNJ

Paul Stupin said:


> I would bet that Disney is aware enough of the current supply and demand that they have a pretty clear idea of what their SSR inventory needs are, even if they don’t have a particular buyer. Thats only good business, and stockpiling might very well make sense. And continuing to take lower priced contracts helps stabilize the market.



Thinking aloud: I wonder if Disney is forecasting higher SSR sales as a result of the resort room renovations. Nicer rooms + lower direct sale price point... makes sense to me. If all of that is true, my bet is we'll see this sort of thing happen at BRV in a year or so (or whenever the BRV refurb starts). All of that to say, my hunch is if someone is toying with the idea of buying/ adding on at BRV, now might be the time to consider buying.


----------



## TimbertopNJ

We passed!  Our first DVC contract is in the books!

TimbertopNJ---$140-$22685-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 137/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/24, passed 9/14


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Day 32 for me.  I've been much more patient this go 'round than our first contract, but now I'm starting to get more anxious with each passing day.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Cowgirl_Jessie--- $63-$9919-150-HH-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 282/21, 150/22- sent 8/6
> 
> Big shout out to the group on thoughts on lowball offers and where are prices headed strings!
> 
> Wahoo!
> 
> It took a few offers; however, it just felt that this reflected where prices should currently be for this contract and current environment.  Using the refund from our cancelled March and then October trips makes it a little easier not to be headed there soon.  Just a little though.  LOL.


Just got a return call from broker; we passed FROR!!   Please note my updated submission date of 8/6.  

Wahoo!!


----------



## Wedgeout

The passing has begun!!


----------



## Zimwicket

Wedgeout said:


> The passing has begun!!



Come on 8/10!!!  Come on!!!


----------



## Lorana

*Lorana---$104-$5945-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14 *

Um.... ooops?  I saw this and on a whim made an offer, thinking "no way it's still available" (as it was listed at $111/point), but thinking a small contract to add to my SAP points would be nice (and having now a total of 150 SSR points is nice on those holidays when I do want to ensure I get a Treehouse or Grand Villa).  But really, I expected it not to be accepted.  I think I have a problem and might need an intervention...  ;-)

My offer was accepted so quickly, that I wish I had gone even lower.  However, the seller is paying MF, so it's really $97.23 per point, which is a great price on a 50-point contract!


----------



## MM0422

MM0422---$127-$27552-200-BCV-Oct- 0/19, 209/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/6, passed 9/14


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Wedgeout said:


> The passing has begun!!


And hopefully, continues!!!!!


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

dale-n-chip---$83-$18210-210-OKW-Jun-0/19, 72/20, 210/21, 210/22- sent 9/14


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

LuvMugsNPins---$154-$16225-100-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/12, passed 9/14


----------



## seashell46

WoooHooo - first DVC contract and it passed!!

seashell46-$95-$15828-160-OKW (Extended 2057)-Dec-0/19,2/20/160/21-sent 8/06; passed 9/14


----------



## strumy

LoveMugsNPins said:


> LuvMugsNPins---$154-$16225-100-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/12, passed 9/14



Having submitted 8/11 with $140 a point - does not getting passed through usually mean it is getting taken if others are coming back?   Not sure what the differences in process between passing and taking it are at Disney.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

strumy said:


> Having submitted 8/11 with $140 a point - does not getting passed through usually mean it is getting taken if others are coming back?   Not sure what the differences in process between passing and taking it are at Disney.



From what I have learned on these boards is that nothing really means anything from Disney.  There seems to be no discernible meaning to have a long or short wait.  Unfortunately.


----------



## Sandisw

strumy said:


> Having submitted 8/11 with $140 a point - does not getting passed through usually mean it is getting taken if others are coming back?   Not sure what the differences in process between passing and taking it are at Disney.



When someone says taken, it means Disney exercised ROFR and has stepped in as buyer.  There is no rhyme or reason as to how Disney decides so all we know is that when someone has an offer above those that have been taken there is a better chance than if your offer is lower.


----------



## TarheelMatt2013

Awesome early present for my birthday tomorrow!

TarheelMatt2013---$140-$20238-125-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 125/22- sent 8/7, passed 9/14


----------



## jbreen2010

strumy said:


> Having submitted 8/11 with $140 a point - does not getting passed through usually mean it is getting taken if others are coming back?   Not sure what the differences in process between passing and taking it are at Disney.




Not necessarily.  Could get taken or might have been a better deal so disney will sit on it for a few extra days while passing the other one...but really no idea to tell.


----------



## Wedgeout

strumy said:


> Having submitted 8/11 with $140 a point - does not getting passed through usually mean it is getting taken if others are coming back?   Not sure what the differences in process between passing and taking it are at Disney.


Sometimes it’s a dice roll. Can’t win without trying. At $140 you might be traveling through a mine field.


----------



## Peach026

TimbertopNJ said:


> We passed!  Our first DVC contract is in the books!
> 
> TimbertopNJ---$140-$22685-150-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 137/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 7/24, passed 9/14



CONGRATS and welcome home! We LOVE CC, it was our direct purchase.


----------



## BugByte

Just registered after several years of lurking/valuable researching to say.....

BugByte---$105-$18773-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/10, passed 9/14

Our first DVC contract. Very happy this has been waived!

After the patient waiting I was literally opening up an email to the broker to see if they had heard anything when he phoned me to tell me the good news.


----------



## Naglejen

strumy said:


> Having submitted 8/11 with $140 a point - does not getting passed through usually mean it is getting taken if others are coming back?   Not sure what the differences in process between passing and taking it are at Disney.


Not necessarily. I had a minute of panic when I started seeing 8/10 contracts passing (but not my 7/28 contract). It eventually passed at 50 days.


----------



## Ruttangel

BugByte said:


> Just registered after several years of lurking/valuable researching to say.....
> 
> BugByte---$105-$18773-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/10, passed 9/14
> 
> Our first DVC contract. Very happy this has been waived!
> 
> After the patient waiting I was literally opening up an email to the broker to see if they had heard anything when he phoned me to tell me the good news.


Great choice, Welcome Home!!


----------



## Zimwicket

BugByte said:


> Just registered after several years of lurking/valuable researching to say.....
> 
> BugByte---$105-$18773-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/10, passed 9/14
> 
> Our first DVC contract. Very happy this has been waived!
> 
> After the patient waiting I was literally opening up an email to the broker to see if they had heard anything when he phoned me to tell me the good news.



Ooo, same date as me, but mine is at $104....that means they should be telling me today!!


----------



## PrincessEmmasDad2017

PrincessEmmasDad217---$100-$20000-200-SSR-Aug-0/19-0/20-200/21-200/22-Sent 8/10, Passed 9/14

DVCStore now says 2-3 weeks to receive electronic documents and then 4-6 weeks until Disney has completed ownership transfer.


----------



## Hawkeyegirls

Hawkeyegirls---$130-$14334-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 94/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/7, Passed 9/14

Yay, I wasn't worried about mine since so many people on here said Poly always passes, but it is Great to be out of this waiting stage, and into the next waiting stage!


----------



## utex99

utex99---$100-$16650-150-SSR-Dec-0/19, 300/20, 150/21- sent 8/8, passed 9/14

Got the notification I passed ROFR today.  I was nervous all weekend as the info Jerry put out last Friday made me worry.  My $/point was right on the cutline from what I had seen from those contracts which had been taken for SSR.  Will now have 250 points total, 100 direct and 150 via resale...all same UY.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

PrincessEmmasDad2017 said:


> PrincessEmmasDad217---$100-$20000-200-SSR-Aug-0/19-0/20-200/21-200/22-Sent 8/10, Passed 9/14
> 
> DVCStore now says 2-3 weeks to receive electronic documents and then 4-6 weeks until Disney has completed ownership transfer.


Did seller really pay closing and dues on this one?


----------



## Jmar2009

PrincessEmmasDad2017 said:


> PrincessEmmasDad217---$100-$20000-200-SSR-Aug-0/19-0/20-200/21-200/22-Sent 8/10, Passed 9/14
> 
> DVCStore now says 2-3 weeks to receive electronic documents and then 4-6 weeks until Disney has completed ownership transfer.


What was the timeline before?


----------



## Kickstart

PrincessEmmasDad2017 said:


> PrincessEmmasDad217---$100-$20000-200-SSR-Aug-0/19-0/20-200/21-200/22-Sent 8/10, Passed 9/14
> 
> DVCStore now says 2-3 weeks to receive electronic documents and then 4-6 weeks until Disney has completed ownership transfer.



I got the same 2-3 week estimate for documents from Fidelity


----------



## lovethesun12

Kickstart said:


> I got the same 2-3 week estimate for documents from Fidelity


It took 21 days for me.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

YAY! Just found out our contract passed ROFR!- First DVC contract 

$202-$34320-160-VGC-Jun-102/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-Seller pays '19 MFs- sent 8/11- passed 9/14


----------



## Wedgeout

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> YAY! Just found out our contract passed ROFR!- First DVC contract
> 
> $202-$34320-160-VGC-Jun-102/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-Seller pays '19 MFs- sent 8/11- passed 9/14


Congrats!! Fun purchase having an awesome home resort!


----------



## Zimwicket

For any of the ROFR's today, were any from https://www.dvcsales.com/ ? I'm not sure how quickly they let the buyer know vs other sites.


----------



## Wedgeout

Zimwicket said:


> For any of the ROFR's today, were any from https://www.dvcsales.com/ ? I'm not sure how quickly they let the buyer know vs other sites.


Stay positive, I feel a notification real soon. Your’s may have ended up on Flash’s desk & just a bit slooowwweerrr.


----------



## ohmyminnie

I'm still waiting on ROFR for Boulder Ridge sent on 8/2.


----------



## Brittni Bouse

Brittni Bouse said:


> bb419---$146-$17110-118-PVB-March- 131/20, 118/21, 118/22- seller pays 2020 dues, sent 8/11, passed 9/14


disney officially waived ROFR on my contract today, so excited!


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Brittni Bouse said:


> disney officially waived ROFR on my contract today, so excited!


Congrats.  Welcome home.


----------



## Royal Consort

Royal Consort---$230-$12397-50-VGC-Sep-0/19, 31/20, 50/21- sent 8/10, passed 9/14.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Wedgeout said:


> Stay positive, I feel a notification real soon. Your’s may have ended up on Flash’s desk & just a bit slooowwweerrr.




Super excited to see these 8/10 and 8/11 contracts passing!!!!  Come on, 8/13!!!!


----------



## Zimwicket

Getting desperate, time for a DVC prayer to make this happen!

Our CM's, who art in Orlando,
DVC be thy name;
thy kingdom is magic;
ROFR can be tragic;
we hope we wont have some.
Give us this day our passing offers.
And forgive those who are selling,
As we happily buy all their points.
And lead us not to direct sales;
but deliver us our resale contracts.
For thine is the Disney World,
the rides and the food,
until our contract runs out.
DVC!


----------



## ohmyminnie

ohmyminnie said:


> I'm still waiting on ROFR for Boulder Ridge sent on 8/2.


Just checked my records and it was actually sent on 8/3.   I can't imagine they would take a Boulder Ridge contract when they are still selling Copper Creek and giving incentives for that.  I would think there would be almost no one who would take Boulder at full price.  So why make me wait so long????


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Zimwicket said:


> Getting desperate, time for a DVC prayer to make this happen!
> 
> Our CM's, who art in Orlando,
> DVC be thy name;
> thy kingdom is magic;
> ROFR can be tragic;
> we hope we wont have some.
> Give us this day our passing offers.
> And forgive those who are selling,
> As we happily buy all their points.
> And lead us not to direct sales;
> but deliver us our resale contracts.
> For thine is the Disney World,
> the rides and the food,
> until our contract runs out.
> DVC!


Can't beat some good 'ole fashioned heresy.  Love that.


----------



## jbreen2010

Saw a 8/10 submission for a SSR contract pass today.  I submitted 8/11 for SSR.  Can't tell you how many times i've checked emails today but still nothing.  I feel like I normally see M-W-F pass notices...hopefully they do some on Tuesdays too!  I need to hear back soon one way or another so that I can productively move on with my life!


----------



## Sean74

Sean74---$139-$24008-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 8/13, passed 9/14


----------



## poofyo101

Just heard back from 8/12 and passed for AKV


----------



## macman123

My contracts were submitted on 17th August so about a week behind


----------



## glennbo123

Woohoo!  I just found some good news in my email!

glennbo123---$65-$10450-150-HH-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/6, passed 9/14


----------



## coolingjupiter

AHHHHHHHHH!!!  WE PASSED!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

coolingjupiter---$130-$30095-225-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 8/11, passed 9/14

P.S. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kylie_1504

poofyo101 said:


> Just heard back from 8/12 and passed for AKV



Congratulations, we are AKL for the 17/8 so hoping we hear next week, then i think it will sink in a little more, so nervous.


----------



## Zimwicket

poofyo101 said:


> Just heard back from 8/12 and passed for AKV


Can you post your string, just curious what your pricing was.  I promise I am completely happy that you, who sent in the paperwork 2 days after I did, got your ROFR before me...I promise!


----------



## Noles235

Lorana said:


> *Lorana---$104-$5945-50-SSR-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14 *
> 
> Um.... ooops?  I saw this and on a whim made an offer, thinking "no way it's still available" (as it was listed at $111/point), but thinking a small contract to add to my SAP points would be nice (and having now a total of 150 SSR points is nice on those holidays when I do want to ensure I get a Treehouse or Grand Villa).  But really, I expected it not to be accepted.  I think I have a problem and might need an intervention...  ;-)
> 
> My offer was accepted so quickly, that I wish I had gone even lower.  However, the seller is paying MF, so it's really $97.23 per point, which is a great price on a 50-point contract!


Great price on a small contract!


----------



## poofyo101

Zimwicket said:


> Can you post your string, just curious what your pricing was.  I promise I am completely happy that you, who sent in the paperwork 2 days after I did, got your ROFR before me...I promise!


Mine was 105 plus closing triple points.


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

jbreen2010 said:


> Saw a 8/10 submission for a SSR contract pass today.  I submitted 8/11 for SSR.  Can't tell you how many times i've checked emails today but still nothing.  I feel like I normally see M-W-F pass notices...hopefully they do some on Tuesdays too!  *I need to hear back soon one way or another so that I can productively move on with my life!*



Oh, pish posh! You'll either be searching for another contract or planning your next trip!


----------



## GinoNL

We passed!! 

GinoNL---$142-$7635-50-PVB-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 50/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 8/12, passed 9/14


----------



## Pirates1996

After months of reading and learning from all of you-- thank you!-- we have submitted our first resale contract.  So excited to add-on to our smaller contract bought direct, and trying to settle in for the long wait through ROFR.  The wait won't keep me from dreaming about our next trip, though!  Thanks again for all the wisdom shared here.  We found the right contract for us, but it took a lot of thinking and learning to be sure of that.

Pirates1996---$135-$34655-250-CCV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 250/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14


----------



## Grumpy by Birth




----------



## Zimwicket

OK, we are serious now, yesterday was just practice.  TODAY HAS TO BE IT!!!  Come on DVC!!


----------



## RaegansMomma

My contract was submitted on 8/12 so I’m thinking I’ll get the word any day now!
For you seasoned DVC resale contract buyers, what’s the timeline like after it passed ROFR with Fidelity?

when do you pay the remaining balance, how long after it passes ROFR? How long until you get your points and are all done after you pay your balance and close?


----------



## Rustygirl84

ahward said:


> I have been looking for something similar. Which resale site did you see this?



I ended up having to cancel this contract. So if anyone is looking for a small 50 point loaded contract. It is on www.dvcsales.com


----------



## PrincessEmmasDad2017

Bryan Burmeister said:


> Did seller really pay closing and dues on this one?


Yep...Is that abnormal?  This is all new to me, first time owners.


----------



## PrincessEmmasDad2017

Jmar2009 said:


> What was the timeline before?


I don't think the timeline has changed, was just hoping for a quicker transaction after going through ROFR.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

PrincessEmmasDad2017 said:


> Yep...Is that abnormal?  This is all new to me, first time owners.
> [/QUOTEseems like a really good deal in that case.  I'm not sure how normal it is.  I just wasn't sure if your posting omitted it, or if it truly was paid by seller.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## rstiv

Great morning over here we passed!!! Finally after the long 52 day wait for our first ever contract so excited! 

Rstiv---$155-$26834-160-VGF-Jun-28/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/24 -passed 9/15


----------



## DISowned

First post! We had to back out of a purchase back in April, so this is still our first contract!

DISowned---$114-$27429-220-BWV-Sep-0/19, 337/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 9/15


----------



## jbreen2010

rstiv said:


> Great morning over here we passed!!! Finally after the long 52 day wait for our first ever contract so excited!
> 
> Rstiv---$155-$26834-160-VGF-Jun-28/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/24 -passed 9/15




Congrats Rstiv!!!


----------



## strumy

Wedgeout said:


> Sometimes it’s a dice roll. Can’t win without trying. At $140 you might be traveling through a mine field.



I submitted prior to the buy backs but just prior so went really low.   Guess it would really suck for the seller since they could have probably gotten more out of it.


rstiv said:


> Great morning over here we passed!!! Finally after the long 52 day wait for our first ever contract so excited!
> 
> Rstiv---$155-$26834-160-VGF-Jun-28/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 7/24 -passed 9/15


Congrats!   Great news for sure!


----------



## RaegansMomma

RaegansMomma---$103-$19850-185-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 185/22-credit $800 mf 21- sent 8/11, passed 9/15


----------



## Zimwicket

RaegansMomma said:


> RaegansMomma---$103-$19850-185-AKV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 80/21, 185/22-credit $800 mf 21- sent 8/11, passed 9/15



Woo, you give me hope at $104!!!!  Of course mine was sent 8/10, so  for being before me!!!


----------



## Lorana

DISowned said:


> First post! We had to back out of a purchase back in April, so this is still our first contract!
> 
> DISowned---$114-$27429-220-BWV-Sep-0/19, 337/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 9/15


Nice price!  Good luck!


----------



## RaegansMomma

Zimwicket said:


> Woo, you give me hope at $104!!!!  Of course mine was sent 8/10, so  for being before me!!!


i was nervous, I’m not gonna lie. Lol


----------



## Zimwicket

Well, I happened to be looking at the website of the place I am buying the points through (https://www.dvcsales.com/) and they actually reached out to ME via chat (I didn't even know they could do that!).  Lori let me know that I wasn't in the group they got yesterday, and they don't usually get a second wave until thursday/friday, so I will stop obsessively checking my email and carrying my phone everywhere.   She did think things looked good for passing, but obviously can't 100% promise.  Hope it comes Thursday as waiting until Friday is going to kill me!  I'm going to watch as the others come through because many are near my price!  Good luck all.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Zimwicket said:


> Well, I happened to be looking at the website of the place I am buying the points through (https://www.dvcsales.com/) and they actually reached out to ME via chat (I didn't even know they could do that!).


Were you logged into your account there?  Just wondering...

Sending you GOOD LUCK wishes and some    pixie dust!


----------



## Zimwicket

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Were you logged into your account there?  Just wondering...
> 
> Sending you GOOD LUCK wishes and some    pixie dust!


I was actually logged in...just in case the way the contract looks changed if you passed ROFR (lol, sorry I'm desperate!).  I didnt even notice the chat until an hour later when I went back to the screen and I saw it say "hi, you weren't in the ROFR yet, we expect it this week".  Such great service!!


----------



## poofyo101

Zimwicket said:


> I was actually logged in...just in case the way the contract looks changed if you passed ROFR (lol, sorry I'm desperate!).  I didnt even notice the chat until an hour later when I went back to the screen and I saw it say "hi, you were in the ROFR yet, we expect it this week".  Such great service!!


You will pass don't worry


----------



## sgserenity

benedib99 said:


> I posted this but didn't see it picked up in the PASSED list.  Please include it as well.  Thanks!!
> 
> benedib99---$80-$28257-330-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 485/21, 330/22- sent 8/2, passed 9/10


i saw this in the BCV list  under passed


----------



## LilyJC

A bit delayed in posting, but I'm pretty happy with this contract! I spent quite a while deciding what I wanted in my CCV contract (no banked points due to Covid and not interested in renting at all), and I think I've found my CCV sweet spot! Looking forward to banking those 2020 points for a late 2021 trip. 

LilyJC---$130-$24256-175-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 115/20, 175/21- sent 8/4, passed 9/11


----------



## Lorana

LilyJC said:


> A bit delayed in posting, but I'm pretty happy with this contract! I spent quite a while deciding what I wanted in my CCV contract (no banked points due to Covid and not interested in renting at all), and I think I've found my CCV sweet spot! Looking forward to banking those 2020 points for a late 2021 trip.
> 
> LilyJC---$130-$24256-175-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 115/20, 175/21- sent 8/4, passed 9/11


That is a fantastic price for CCV!


----------



## jbreen2010

Talked to my broker today about our 8/11 submission. She said they had Disney reached back out to them this past Friday for (4) of their contracts to resubmit some things (mine being one of them). Said it shouldn’t hold us up, but could take another week or two.   I am guessing if DVC reaches out to correct something, then it means it could be looking good for a pass?


----------



## andeesings

Pirates1996 said:


> After months of reading and learning from all of you-- thank you!-- we have submitted our first resale contract.  So excited to add-on to our smaller contract bought direct, and trying to settle in for the long wait through ROFR.  The wait won't keep me from dreaming about our next trip, though!  Thanks again for all the wisdom shared here.  We found the right contract for us, but it took a lot of thinking and learning to be sure of that.
> 
> Pirates1996---$135-$34655-250-CCV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 250/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 9/14


I’m loving this price this seems like a fantastic deal especially with the maintenance fees!


----------



## Naglejen

I need to update mine! Turns out the owner is changing their vacation plans, which does two things: 1) I get 7 more points in 2021, and 2) we can close in October, so I won't need to pay MF at the time of closing (as I would have at the end of December). @pangyal , this is in place of the current one on the "waiting" list, NOT in addition. I would get in big trouble at home if it were lol

Naglejen---$130-$7685-55-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 76/21, 55/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/12


----------



## SomePixiedust

Naglejen said:


> I need to update mine! Turns out the owner is changing their vacation plans, which does two things: 1) I get 7 more points in 2021, and 2) we can close in October, so I won't need to pay MF at the time of closing (as I would have at the end of December). @pangyal , this is in place of the current one on the "waiting" list, NOT in addition. I would get in big trouble at home if it were lol
> 
> Naglejen---$130-$7685-55-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 76/21, 55/22- sent 7/28, passed 9/12


 I have a Canadian seller and a delayed closing of November due to their planned trip. I keep wondering if they will change their plans due to travel restrictions. Congratulations on landing those few extra points!


----------



## strumy

jbreen2010 said:


> Talked to my broker today about our 8/11 submission. She said they had Disney reached back out to them this past Friday for (4) of their contracts to resubmit some things (mine being one of them). Said it shouldn’t hold us up, but could take another week or two.   I am guessing if DVC reaches out to correct something, then it means it could be looking good for a pass?


Curious what they would be reaching back out for?   Would assume that all of the info is the the contract documents unless someone messed it up?


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

jbreen2010 said:


> Talked to my broker today about our 8/11 submission. She said they had Disney reached back out to them this past Friday for (4) of their contracts to resubmit some things (mine being one of them). Said it shouldn’t hold us up, but could take another week or two.   I am guessing if DVC reaches out to correct something, then it means it could be looking good for a pass?


I have never heard of this before.  Is this an international seller?


----------



## Nautiquelfe

Nautiquelfe---$95-$15830-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 164/21, 160/22- sent 8/10, taken 9/11


----------



## Nautiquelfe

Nautiquelfe---$115-$17930-150-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 222/21, 150/22- sent 9/16


----------



## Zimwicket

Nautiquelfe said:


> Nautiquelfe---$115-$17,250-150-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 222/21, 150/22- sent 9/16


lol did you even come up for air before diving in again?!?


----------



## Nautiquelfe

We saw the writing on the wall while waiting through ROFR.  We had been noticing contracts along our price point squeek by at SSR, but many were taken.  We also watched current offerings anticipating the possibility we would be starting over.  I hope this one makes it through...will be watching intently.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Nautiquelfe said:


> We saw the writing on the wall while waiting through ROFR.  We had been noticing contracts along our price point squeek by at SSR, but many were taken.  We also watched current offerings anticipating the possibility we would be starting over.  I hope this one makes it through...will be watching intently.


And you went from SSR to BWV, I think they're not being so aggressive with BWV. Hopefully this will work out for you!


----------



## jbreen2010

we"reofftoneverland said:


> I have never heard of this before.  Is this an international seller?



I’m not sure I’ve seen it on here before either. I mean kind of simple I would think...points...name...maintenance fees. Broker didn’t say specifically what was corrected and I should have pushed a bit further. I told her I had a contract taken in July and I was anxious about the ROFR pass and she didn’t seem concerned about the pass - almost told me not to worry...but until it’s done it ain’t done.


----------



## aimalynn1

Nautiquelfe said:


> Nautiquelfe---$95-$15,200-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 164/21, 160/22- sent 8/10, taken 9/11



Oh that’s a bummer. I’m sorry! Mine is almost exactly the same just a few days later. Still waiting.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

aimalynn1 said:


> Oh that’s a bummer. I’m sorry! Mine is almost exactly the same just a few days later. Still waiting.


Did you also have the seller pay all the closing costs?


----------



## aimalynn1

Bryan Burmeister said:


> Did you also have the seller pay all the closing costs?



No, we’re paying everything. Do you think that’ll help?


----------



## DisneyFanThi

DisneyFanThi---$133-$23,300.60-160-RIV-Mar-0/19, 320/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/15


----------



## Sandisw

DisneyFanThi said:


> DisneyFanThi---$133-$23,300.60-160-RIV-Mar-160/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/15



I think that is a great price, given its loaded.  Those 2019 points are in 2020 right? Because if not, they’d be expired,


----------



## DisneyFanThi

Sandisw said:


> I think that is a great price, given its loaded.  Those 2019 points are in 2020 right? Because if not, they’d be expired,



I am pretty excited. It's my first contract.  The 2019 points were banked into 2020.  Those extra points made the contract seem more enticing. Now comes the waiting game.  My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Sandisw

DisneyFanThi said:


> I am pretty excited. It's my first contract.  The 2019 points were banked into 2020.  Those extra points made the contract seem more enticing. Now comes the waiting game.  My fingers are crossed.



RIV is in active sales. They have never taken back during it so I’d say your chances are great!


----------



## LilyJC

DisneyFanThi said:


> The 2019 points were banked into 2020.



Just a quick thought since March is also one of my Use Years... Are you planning to use the 2020 points for a stay by February 2021? If not, you might want to ask them to bank your 2020 allotment into 2021 (if this also hasn’t already been done) since the banking deadline is October 31st. The resale process has definitely been moving slowly these past few Covid-months...


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Sandisw said:


> RIV is in active sales. They have never taken back during it so I’d say your chances are great!


THis seems great.  I might look for a RIV contract if this one doesn't pass ROFR


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Nautiquelfe said:


> Nautiquelfe---$115-$17,250-150-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 222/21, 150/22- sent 9/16





Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> And you went from SSR to BWV, I think they're not being so aggressive with BWV. Hopefully this will work out for you!



And even though you are getting 10 less points with BWV, you are going to  how you can stretch those points with standard view.  I love both resorts, but BWV's standard point chart is amazing!!


----------



## DisneyFanThi

LilyJC said:


> Just a quick thought since March is also one of my Use Years... Are you planning to use the 2020 points for a stay by February 2021? If not, you might want to ask them to bank your 2020 allotment into 2021 (if this also hasn’t already been done) since the banking deadline is October 31st. The resale process has definitely been moving slowly these past few Covid-months...



I hadn't thought of that. I'll ask them to do it, since I was planning to use the 2020 points in 2021.


----------



## MM0422

DisneyFanThi said:


> I hadn't thought of that. I'll ask them to do it, since I was planning to use the 2020 points in 2021.


Congrats and good luck with the purchase. Don't forget for the 2019 points banked to 2020, I believe you'll need to use those by the end of February 2021. Then, if you bank the 2020 points, you'll need to use them by the end of February 2022.


----------



## Nautiquelfe

ABE4DISNEY said:


> And even though you are getting 10 less points with BWV, you are going to  how you can stretch those points with standard view.  I love both resorts, but BWV's standard point chart is amazing!!


BWV is my wife's fav resort.  She used our loss of the last contract against my frugal nature.  Hopefully we can secure standard rates with the wider booking window.  We are pretty excited to add to our 11 month portfolio.


----------



## Kmedders

First timer here!



Kmedders---$110-$17,600-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 9/14


----------



## SG131

LilyJC said:


> Just a quick thought since March is also one of my Use Years... Are you planning to use the 2020 points for a stay by February 2021? If not, you might want to ask them to bank your 2020 allotment into 2021 (if this also hasn’t already been done) since the banking deadline is October 31st. The resale process has definitely been moving slowly these past few Covid-months...


That sounds like a good idea, especially since they can only use their points at Riv, availability might be limited by the time the points are loaded.  I was actually curious and tried to search what availability is, but as a white card member, apparently I can no longer search for Rivera.  I know I used to be able to, but that resort has disappeared from my list!


----------



## E2ME2

E2ME2---$142-$4,890-30-BCV-Jun-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 9/16

Now for the 3-4 months of nail-biting ! 
Seller paid 2020 Dues, not prorated  
& Should become available in time to bank 2020 Points.
Plan to use alternate, or even every 3, years for 11Mo. advantage at BCV.
I had been looking for BWV, but have had no luck finding a small contract with my June Use Year.
(I actually thought I had bid on a BWV Contract, as I was under the wrong listings at the Fidelity site and, when I realized my mistake, called agent to change the bid.  It definitely would have been too low for BCV (Yes-I actually bid against myself  ) Fortunately though, I was the fist bidder, and we negotiated with the seller within an hour.
Now for a little Pixie Dust !
ET


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Day 34 and counting...



I was doing pretty good until I started to see the 8/10s, 8/11s, and even 8/12 and 8/13 start to show up.  Now, I think every e-mail that comes in is going to be "the one."


----------



## Zimwicket

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Day 34 and counting...
> 
> View attachment 526293
> 
> I was doing pretty good until I started to see the 8/10s, 8/11s, and even 8/12 and 8/13 start to show up.  Now, I think every e-mail that comes in is going to be "the one."



Hey, get back in line buddy!  I am ahead of you   I'm hoping we both hear by Friday.  Though you got a better deal then I did!!!

Grumpy by Birth---$100-$17868-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13

Zimwicket---$104-$22122-200-AKV-Sep-0/19, 84/20, 200/21, 200/22- buyer pays 2020 dues- sent 8/10


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Zimwicket said:


> Hey, get back in line buddy!  I am ahead of you   I'm hoping we both hear by Friday.  Though you got a better deal then I did!!!
> 
> Grumpy by Birth---$100-$17868-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13
> 
> Zimwicket---$104-$22122-200-AKV-Sep-0/19, 84/20, 200/21, 200/22- buyer pays 2020 dues- sent 8/10


This is how it feels sometimes.


----------



## Eldon32

Kmedders said:


> First timer here!
> 
> 
> 
> Kmedders---$110-$17,600-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 9/14



Nice! Can I ask who payed the 2020 maintenance...for my research?


----------



## amymike159

amymike159: $95/point- $16325-175-OKW(Extended) Feb-0/19, 0/20, 54/21, 175/22-Seller gives $950 credit for 2021 dues- sent 8/11/20


PASSED 9/14/2020!!!

So excited to finally be joining your club!!!! (And thought we did pretty good with this contract... being our first one!)


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

amymike159 said:


> amymike159: $95/point- $16325-175-OKW(Extended) Feb-0/19, 0/20, 54/21, 175/22-Seller gives $950 credit for 2021 dues- sent 8/11/20
> 
> 
> PASSED 9/14/2020!!!
> 
> So excited to finally be joining your club!!!! (And thought we did pretty good with this contract... being our first one!)


Welcome Home!


----------



## Kmedders

Eldon32 said:


> Nice! Can I ask who payed the 2020 maintenance...for my research?


Sure - we are paying since we will be getting the 2020 points. She had already banked them. May be a terrible deal, but I felt it was “fair”


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

E2ME2 said:


> E2ME2---$142-$4,890-30-BCV-Jun-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 9/16
> 
> Now for the 3-4 months of nail-biting !
> Seller paid 2020 Dues, not prorated
> & Should become available in time to bank 2020 Points.
> Plan to use alternate, or even every 3, years for 11Mo. advantage at BCV.
> I had been looking for BWV, but have had no luck finding a small contract with my June Use Year.
> (I actually thought I had bid on a BWV Contract, as I was under the wrong listings at the Fidelity site and, when I realized my mistake, called agent to change the bid.  It definitely would have been too low for BCV (Yes-I actually bid against myself  ) Fortunately though, I was the fist bidder, and we negotiated with the seller within an hour.
> Now for a little Pixie Dust !
> ET



Good luck, that is a pretty low price, especially for a small contract! It's contracts like these that I don't see Disney really wanting back, but what do I know. Why would they want to spend $142 a point plus closing costs for 30 points?


----------



## Dark Rider

Kmedders said:


> Sure - we are paying since we will be getting the 2020 points. She had already banked them. May be a terrible deal, but I felt it was “fair”



Although it's fun to get a deal, the reality is that the final difference between great deals and "terrible" deals is not usually that much, especially when amortized over the term of the contract. Plus, most resales are a great deal compared to buying direct. I was seeing a lot of posts with better per-point costs than my recent contract, which made me feel a little down. Then I started browsing the direct sale deeds, and I quickly felt better.  Just the other day I saw a direct sale of 500 BLT points for $117,500 ($235 per point).


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> E2ME2---$142-$4,890-30-BCV-Jun-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22- sent 9/16
> 
> Now for the 3-4 months of nail-biting !
> Seller paid 2020 Dues, not prorated
> & Should become available in time to bank 2020 Points.
> Plan to use alternate, or even every 3, years for 11Mo. advantage at BCV.
> I had been looking for BWV, but have had no luck finding a small contract with my June Use Year.
> (I actually thought I had bid on a BWV Contract, as I was under the wrong listings at the Fidelity site and, when I realized my mistake, called agent to change the bid.  It definitely would have been too low for BCV (Yes-I actually bid against myself  ) Fortunately though, I was the fist bidder, and we negotiated with the seller within an hour.
> Now for a little Pixie Dust !
> ET


Good luck with ROFR! 
I wish I could get some Pixie Dust with sellers paying MF. Have never been able to get that!


----------



## sgserenity

purrenh1 said:


> Hi, if you don't mind answering (otherwise just ignore!), how much of the seller's 2019 or 2020 dues were you asked to pay for  as part of this purchase? (I see a lot of points pre-2021.) And were the 2019 and/or 2020 dues due at closing?


the seller covered the dues on the 123 points from 2018 and 160 points from 2019 and we split the 2020 points 1/2 1/2


----------



## Noles235

amymike159 said:


> amymike159: $95/point- $16325-175-OKW(Extended) Feb-0/19, 0/20, 54/21, 175/22-Seller gives $950 credit for 2021 dues- sent 8/11/20
> 
> 
> PASSED 9/14/2020!!!
> 
> So excited to finally be joining your club!!!! (And thought we did pretty good with this contract... being our first one!)


Congrats. Great price.


----------



## E2ME2

TTA Rider Matt said:


> Good luck, that is a pretty low price, especially for a small contract! It's contracts like these that I don't see Disney really wanting back, but what do I know. Why would they want to spend $142 a point plus closing costs for 30 points?


Thanks; I hope you are right !
ET


----------



## Zimwicket

What is that?  Is that the sound of my ROFR passing email coming today?  I guess I better go refresh my email 10 billion times!!!


----------



## The Jackal

Zimwicket said:


> What is that?  Is that the sound of my ROFR passing email coming today?  I guess I better go refresh my email 10 billion times!!!


Remember the “you have mail”. From AOL. Good luck.


----------



## Kmedders

Dark Rider said:


> Although it's fun to get a deal, the reality is that the final difference between great deals and "terrible" deals is not usually that much, especially when amortized over the term of the contract. Plus, most resales are a great deal compared to buying direct. I was seeing a lot of posts with better per-point costs than my recent contract, which made me feel a little down. Then I started browsing the direct sale deeds, and I quickly felt better.  Just the other day I saw a direct sale of 500 BLT points for $117,500 ($235 per point).


I really appreciate this response. You start to second guess your offer when you see that others have gotten AKV for less per point. But since I am not financing the cost, the difference between $110 per point and $105 is nominal. The numbers just made sense to me and I felt it was a fair deal to myself and the seller. I hope In the end it works out for us. We had looked into buying direct for the last five years and I could never make financial sense of that since we rented points each year and I felt we came out ahead. With these resale contracts, the numbers finally make sense to me. Additionally, covid showed me that renting is risky through Davids or any other rental broker. I would rather have more control over my reservations.


----------



## poofyo101

Just had a buy back today for my hilton head contract from 8/19 just a heads up.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

poofyo101 said:


> Just had a buy back today for my hilton head contract from 8/19 just a heads up.



Whoa--details? 

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## poofyo101

poofyo101---$60-$12703-200-HH-Sep-10/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays mf 20,- sent 8/19, taken 9/17


----------



## poofyo101

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Whoa--details?
> 
> Sorry to hear that.


posted above


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

poofyo101 said:


> poofyo101---$60-$12703-200-HH-Sep-10/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays mf 20,- sent 8/19, taken 9/17


Bummer---that would have been an awesome deal!


----------



## Sheriff1

Sheriff1---$150-$24800-160-VGF-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13, taken 9/17


----------



## Markar03

Markar03---$99-$25505-250-SSR-Feb-70/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 8/17, taken 9/17


----------



## Sandisw

Wow,  Today isn’t starting out very well,  Sorry to all those who didn’t make it through.


----------



## Zimwicket

nononono, what's with all the takens?!!  This is supposed to be my day to pass....nonono


----------



## Wedgeout

Markar03 said:


> Markar03---$99-$25505-250-SSR-Feb-70/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 8/17, taken 9/17


Oh no! They switch to Halloween evil there or what?!? Too many take backs today. We want to see “passed”.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Sorry friends, SSR and VGF are getting hammered here, especially those 200+ point SSR's. Not a good day for this thread so far...


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Zimwicket said:


> nononono, what's with all the takens?!!  This is supposed to be my day to pass....nonono




Day 35 and counting for AKV....


----------



## jbreen2010

Markar03 said:


> Markar03---$99-$25505-250-SSR-Feb-70/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 8/17, taken 9/17



I am so sorry! That was a solid offer too. Now I’m panicked for my 240 point SSR contract I am waiting to hear back from 8/11 submission.

I wish DVC has to review these submissions in chronological order or something...really not sure how to get a pass yet here!


----------



## purrenh1

First time (potential) member:
purrenh1---$127.50-$15,937.50-125-AKV-Dec-125/19, 125/20, 125/21, 150/22- sent 9/16 

Seller paid 2019 and 2020 MF.  Buyer to pay 2021 and closing costs.


----------



## macman123

I have 3 SSR contracts too waiting for 17th August:
175 points $100pp
150 points £$03pp
120 points $105pp


----------



## macman123

jbreen2010 said:


> I am so sorry! That was a solid offer too. Now I’m panicked for my 240 point SSR contract I am waiting to hear back from 8/11 submission.
> 
> I wish DVC has to review these submissions in chronological order or something...really not sure how to get a pass yet here!



What was your price point?


----------



## jbreen2010

macman123 said:


> What was your price point?



$98 per point.
It’s odd though I think I have higher closing costs because when you take total $$ for the contract / total points I come out at like $108 a point.  Maybe Disney looks at total cost of the contract and not the $$ offered per point.

my broker told me on Friday of last week DVC asked my broker to resubmit some forms. Kind of frustrating that they don’t work through three things in order and just drag us along like this.  I am going to need a keg of pixie dust soon to get through this wait.  LOL


----------



## Markar03

jbreen2010 said:


> I am so sorry! That was a solid offer too. Now I’m panicked for my 240 point SSR contract I am waiting to hear back from 8/11 submission.
> 
> I wish DVC has to review these submissions in chronological order or something...really not sure how to get a pass yet here!


Good luck.  Wish I had waited a few more days for positive news!


----------



## Tarvaris

Tarvaris said:


> Tarvaris---$95-$14629-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 56/20, 150/21- sent 8/8, taken 9/11


Tarvaris---$103-$19225-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 293/20, 175/21, 175/22-Seller pays MF ‘20- sent 9/18


----------



## ajw1151

ajw1151 said:


> ajw1151---$139-$29370-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 109/20, 200/21- sent 8/11



ajw1151---$139-$29370-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 109/20, 200/21- sent 8/11, passed 9/17


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Grumpy by Birth---$100-$17868-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13, passed 9/17



Sorry for cutting in line, Zimwicket!   



Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Dragonwind

Dragonwind said:


> dragonwind---$106-$17600-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 173/21, 160/22- sent 8/13



Yay!

dragonwind---$106-$17600-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 173/21, 160/22- sent 8/13, passed 9/17


----------



## Zimwicket

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Grumpy by Birth---$100-$17868-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13, passed 9/17
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for cutting in line, Zimwicket!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, everyone!




!!!!  Well, the good part of it is you passed at $100 vs my $104...but still, NO CUTS!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Wedgeout

Never seen Grumpy sooo happy!


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

poofyo101 said:


> poofyo101---$60-$12703-200-HH-Sep-10/19, 200/20, 200/21, 200/22-seller pays mf 20,- sent 8/19, taken 9/17



Hate to hear this.  I wonder if DVC is trying to set a new floor for pricing with VGF, HH, and SS.  HH is surprising as I didn’t think there was a wait list (there wasn’t a few months ago.)


----------



## Jon84

Jon84 said:


> Replacement contract now sent to ROFR
> 
> Jon84---$110-$12660-110-SSR-Feb-0/19, 110/20, 110/21, 110/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/14


Passed today!!  Very exciting!!


----------



## PaulW08

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Grumpy by Birth---$100-$17868-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/13, passed 9/17



Finally! So happy for you! My very similar contract that was submitted 8/20 is looking good to pass now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Wedgeout said:


> Oh no! They switch to Halloween evil there or what?!? Too many take backs today. We want to see “passed”.


Yes; they must have villains music on loop there today.  Maybe they should stop approving today and start with a fresh outlook tomorrow with more approvals.


----------



## poofyo101

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Hate to hear this.  I wonder if DVC is trying to set a new floor for pricing with VGF, HH, and SS.  HH is surprising as I didn’t think there was a wait list (there wasn’t a few months ago.)


it was just too cheap likely.


----------



## benedib99

I was fretting based on other activity today!  But, just got great, great news!  PASSED!!!  

benedib99---$152-$22927-140-VGF-Jun-0/19, 211/20, 140/21- sent 8/14, passed 9/17


----------



## macman123

maman123-$100-$18150-175-SSR-Aug-0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/17, passed 9/17


----------



## jenhelgren

Jenhelgren---$100-$5567-50-AUL-Oct-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-Seller pays dues '20,subsidized dues- sent 9/17


----------



## Wedgeout

macman123 said:


> maman123-$100-$18150-175-SSR-Aug-0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/17, passed 9/17


They were like,,”found this one on the floor”,,”how did it get here?”


----------



## Noles235

macman123 said:


> maman123-$100-$18150-175-SSR-Aug-0/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/17, passed 9/17


Congrats


----------



## macman123

Noles235 said:


> Congrats



Thanks! Still 2 contract to go, all submitted on the same day.


----------



## macman123

Wedgeout said:


> They were like,,”found this one on the floor”,,”how did it get here?”



I was nervous with this because it was within the range to be taken.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

macman123 said:


> I have 3 SSR contracts too waiting for 17th August:
> 175 points $100pp
> 150 points £$03pp
> 120 points $105pp



Seems like you'll probably be OK, as I personally haven't seen any SSR at the $100 threshold get taken. Good luck!


benedib99 said:


> I was fretting based on other activity today!  But, just got great, great news!  PASSED!!!
> 
> benedib99---$152-$22927-140-VGF-Jun-0/19, 211/20, 140/21- sent 8/14, passed 9/17



Starting to look like at least a general guideline is the $150 threshold for VGF and $100 for SSR. Congratulations, that's a great price!


----------



## macman123

TTA Rider Matt said:


> Seems like you'll probably be OK, as I personally haven't seen any SSR at the $100 threshold get taken. Good luck!



https://dvcfan.com/2020/09/11/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-update-september-2020/

Saratoga Springs – 150 points – $98 pp
Saratoga Springs – 150 points – $95 pp
Saratoga Springs – 150 points – $95 pp
Saratoga Springs – 194 points – $95 pp
Saratoga Springs – 160 points – $95 pp
Saratoga Springs – 150 points – $90 pp
Saratoga Springs – 200 points – $96 pp
Saratoga Springs – 200 points – $99 pp
Saratoga Springs – 200 points – $100 pp
Saratoga Springs – 200 points – $101 pp
Saratoga Springs – 215 points – $94 pp
Saratoga Springs – 240 points – $95 pp
Saratoga Springs – 250 points – $91 pp
Saratoga Springs – 270 points – $97 pp


----------



## aimalynn1

Aimalynn1---$95-$15850-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/13, passed 9/17


----------



## DVCanonymouse

aimalynn1 said:


> Aimalynn1---$95-$15850-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/13, passed 9/17



WOW!  Congratulations!  No rhyme or reason...


----------



## macman123

aimalynn1 said:


> Aimalynn1---$95-$15850-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/13, passed 9/17



Nice deal!


----------



## Kylie_1504

Kylie_1504---$108-$18050-160-AKV-Aug-0/19,  160/20, 160/21-Seller pays 2020 MFs- sent 8/17, passed 9/17

Yay!!


----------



## aimalynn1

DVCanonymouse said:


> WOW!  Congratulations!  No rhyme or reason...



The only thing I can think of is that we’re paying all closing cost and MFs. It seems that Might  make it a little less attractive for buy back.


----------



## Paul Stupin

I had an Aulani contract close mid to late August. Two days ago got the notification from DVC that the contract was listed on my account page, and that the points would load in 7-10 days, which I assumed would be more like three weeks as it’s been all summer. To my surprise, the points were there today! Now I wonder if ROFR will pick up.


----------



## Wedgeout

aimalynn1 said:


> The only thing I can think of is that we’re paying all closing cost and MFs. It seems that Might  make it a little less attractive for buy back.


Confirm wasn’t international? Great buy. Congratulations!


----------



## benedib99

Looks like it's my lucky day!  Got a second ROFR today.  No surprise, of course, since Aulani ALWAYS passes

benedib99---$86-$18160-200-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 212/21, 200/22- sent 8/18, passed 9/17


----------



## Wedgeout

benedib99 said:


> Looks like it's my lucky day!  Got a second ROFR today.  No surprise, of course, since Aulani ALWAYS passes
> 
> benedib99---$86-$18160-200-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 212/21, 200/22- sent 8/18, passed 9/17


Another super outcome! Congratulations!


----------



## aimalynn1

Wedgeout said:


> Confirm wasn’t international? Great buy. Congratulations!



Thanks!!!  It was domestic - I checked!


----------



## E2ME2

Markar03 said:


> Markar03---$99-$25505-250-SSR-Feb-70/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 8/17, taken 9/17


SSR Taken at $99 !??


----------



## CastAStone

macman123 said:


> Saratoga Springs – 150 points – $98 pp
> Saratoga Springs – 150 points – $95 pp
> Saratoga Springs – 150 points – $95 pp
> Saratoga Springs – 194 points – $95 pp
> Saratoga Springs – 160 points – $95 pp
> Saratoga Springs – 150 points – $90 pp
> Saratoga Springs – 200 points – $96 pp
> Saratoga Springs – 200 points – $99 pp
> Saratoga Springs – 200 points – $100 pp
> Saratoga Springs – 200 points – $101 pp
> Saratoga Springs – 215 points – $94 pp
> Saratoga Springs – 240 points – $95 pp
> Saratoga Springs – 250 points – $91 pp
> Saratoga Springs – 270 points – $97 pp


This is gross and makes me sad.


----------



## jbreen2010

E2ME2 said:


> SSR Taken at $99 !??



At $99 a point maybe seller was covering 2019 and 2020 maintenance fees? $99 is a high buy back and there was a lower price per point that passed today at SSR so there has to be a reason they would take a $99 and allow a $96. Maybe high closing costs were a deal breaker and low closing costs were of interest to Disney


----------



## Wedgeout

jbreen2010 said:


> At $99 a point maybe seller was covering 2019 and 2020 maintenance fees? $99 is a high buy back and there was a lower price per point that passed today at SSR so there has to be a reason they would take a $99 and allow a $96. Maybe high closing costs were a deal breaker and low closing costs were of interest to Disney


Or it was.....


----------



## dsurratt24

dsurratt24---$135-$26150-188-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 188/21, 188/22- sent 8/13, passed 9/17


----------



## Kickstart

dsurratt24 said:


> dsurratt24---$135-$26150-188-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 188/21, 188/22- sent 8/13, passed 9/17



Congratulations!  
Seems like all/most BLT contracts are getting through.


----------



## Sandisw

jbreen2010 said:


> At $99 a point maybe seller was covering 2019 and 2020 maintenance fees? $99 is a high buy back and there was a lower price per point that passed today at SSR so there has to be a reason they would take a $99 and allow a $96. Maybe high closing costs were a deal breaker and low closing costs were of interest to Disney



Trying to figure it out is not possible,  I think they do it on purpose so there really is no set pattern,

But, it certainly does now seem that SSR under $100 has a chance of getting taken at a much higher rate than those above.


----------



## jenhelgren

benedib99 said:


> No surprise, of course, since Aulani ALWAYS passes


Is this true for subsidized dues contracts also? 

I had a 50 point AUL submitted today and was thinking I didnt have anything to worry about with ROFR, but all the take back have me questioning the subsidized dues now


----------



## benedib99

jenhelgren said:


> Is this true for subsidized dues contracts also?
> 
> I had a 50 point AUL submitted today and was thinking I didnt have anything to worry about with ROFR, but all the take back have me questioning the subsidized dues now


I don't believe we've seen an Aulani reported as taken on this board in 2019 or 2020 ?


----------



## ScubaCat

seashell46 said:


> WoooHooo - first DVC contract and it passed!!
> 
> seashell46-$95-$15828-160-OKW (Extended 2057)-Dec-0/19,2/20/160/21-sent 8/06; passed 9/14





PrincessEmmasDad2017 said:


> PrincessEmmasDad217---$100-$20000-200-SSR-Aug-0/19-0/20-200/21-200/22-Sent 8/10, Passed 9/14
> 
> DVCStore now says 2-3 weeks to receive electronic documents and then 4-6 weeks until Disney has completed ownership transfer.





Nautiquelfe said:


> Nautiquelfe---$95-$15,200-160-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 164/21, 160/22- sent 8/10, taken 9/11





Nautiquelfe said:


> Nautiquelfe---$115-$17,250-150-BWV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 222/21, 150/22- sent 9/16





Kmedders said:


> First timer here!
> 
> 
> 
> Kmedders---$110-$17,600-160-AKV-Sep-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 9/14





amymike159 said:


> amymike159: $95/point- $16325-175-OKW(Extended) Feb-0/19, 0/20, 54/21, 175/22-Seller gives $950 credit for 2021 dues- sent 8/11/20
> 
> 
> PASSED 9/14/2020!!!
> 
> So excited to finally be joining your club!!!! (And thought we did pretty good with this contract... being our first one!)



If I quoted you above, please help us out by reformatting your string with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list!  Let me know if you have any questions or if the link doesn't work for you. 

Thanks


----------



## PointeDVC

This is our 4th try, our first try of 2020, our other 3 attempts were taken. My bad luck I wish I was here trying while everything was passing. Well never hurts to try again - sent 9/4


----------



## PointeDVC

PointeDVC---$98-$10475-100-OKW-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 9/4


----------



## GuitarCarl

GuitarCarl---$93-$27100-285-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 15/21, 285/22- sent 8/17, taken 9/17
Bugger. Again. Second contract lost to ROFR!


----------



## zachatak

Just passed ROFR on CCV!

Zachatak--$140-$28800-200-CCV-Mar-24/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/12, passed 9/17  Seller paying MFs on 2019 and 2020 pts


----------



## Zimwicket

Day 39, losing hope....why hast though forsaken me DVC?

the good part is seeing all the others with lower costs get approved.  The bad part is, seeing all these others with lower costs and realizing my deal wasn't so good.


----------



## medbrew

Medbrew --- $90-$18450-205-SSR-June-  0/19, 120/20, 205/21, 205/22. Sent 8/13. Passed 9/17.

Excited and mildly surprised we passed! International contract FYI.


----------



## Zimwicket

ok...has DVC been drinking again?  Looking at one pass and one not recently...it makes no sense!

Markar03---$99-$25505-250-SSR-Feb-70/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 8/17, taken 9/17
Medbrew --- $90-$18450-205-SSR-June- 0/19, 120/20, 205/21, 205/22. Sent 8/13. Passed 9/17.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Zimwicket said:


> ok...has DVC been drinking again?  Looking at one pass and one not recently...it makes no sense!
> 
> Markar03---$99-$25505-250-SSR-Feb-70/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 8/17, taken 9/17
> Medbrew --- $90-$18450-205-SSR-June- 0/19, 120/20, 205/21, 205/22. Sent 8/13. Passed 9/17.



@medbrew had an international seller and Disney doesn't usually take those.


----------



## Ruttangel

I know I'm sad on tables and data, but here is a list of taken contracts for the year that are shown on the front page, I've shown PPP -simple is just contract divided by points and then PPP-adj accounts for contracts loaded/stripped status.
I'm not sure what it tells us, except Disney is eating SSR for breakfast, lunch and dinner at the minute

EDIT: just noticed, nothing on here under 100 points, probably as they are usually expensive but good for me with 2 contracts under 75 points currently at ROFR.


----------



## Lorana

Ruttangel said:


> I know I'm sad on tables and data, but here is a list of taken contracts for the year that are shown on the front page, I've shown PPP -simple is just contract divided by points and then PPP-adj accounts for contracts loaded/stripped status.
> I'm not sure what it tells us, except Disney is eating SSR for breakfast, lunch and dinner at the minute
> 
> View attachment 526654


Not that I want to create work for you, but do you have the contracts that passed as comparison?  (And noting whether or not it’s an international seller?)


----------



## seashell46

ScubaCat said:


> If I quoted you above, please help us out by reformatting your string with the link in post#1 so it can go on the list!  Let me know if you have any questions or if the link doesn't work for you.
> 
> Thanks


seashell46---$95-$15828-160-OKW(E)-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 2/20, 160/21- sent 8/6, passed 9/14


----------



## zachatak

Hey @pangyal, would it be useful to have folks post the list price on their contracts too when tracking ROFRs?  I'd like to see what asking prices vs sell prices are.  I know lots of folks post "What should I offer?" threads.   That may have been discussed before but I dont remember the topic from all of my stalking of ROFR threads....


----------



## macman123

macman123---$103-$16090-150-SSR-Dec-300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/17, passed 9/18
macman123---$105-$13135-120-SSR-Dec-02/20, 120/21, 120/22 sent 8/18, passed 9/18

I realised that I paid slightly over the odds compared to others, but bearing in mind contracts that had been taken, I was happy to pay a higher price point.

With my other contracts this takes me to exactly 1000 points.....


----------



## Crash8ART

Crash8ART---$98-$16418-160-AKV-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 9/9 

First try at DVC.


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

macman123 said:


> macman123---$103-$16090-150-SSR-Dec-300/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/17, passed 9/18
> macman123---$105-$13135-120-SSR-Dec-02/20, 120/21, 120/22 sent 8/18, passed 9/18
> 
> I realised that I paid slightly over the odds compared to others, but bearing in mind contracts that had been taken, I was happy to pay a higher price point.
> 
> With my other contracts this takes me to exactly 1000 points.....


Congratulations!!  I’m so happy they all passed for you and you reached your exactly even 1000 point goal!


----------



## Ruttangel

Lorana said:


> Not that I want to create work for you, but do you have the contracts that passed as comparison?  (And noting whether or not it’s an international seller?)


Just started having a look at AKV and I'm going to ignore Apr-Jun due to the circumstances in that period of no ROFR. I can't present it in the same way but here are key details.

Jan-Mar Average taken contract price $105
Jan-Mar Average passed price $117 (100pts and under it's $125)
Jan-Mar Average contract size 178pts

Jul-Sep Average taken contract price n/a
Jul-Sep Average passed price $113 (100pts and under it's $121)
Jul-Sep Average contract size 171pts

Any other resorts you are interested in? Was going to look at SSR next?


----------



## Ruttangel

SSR
Jan-Mar Average taken contract price $93 (only one)
Jan-Mar Average passed price $111 (100pts and under it's $122)
Jan-Mar Average contract size 154pts

Jul-Sep Average taken contract price $98
Jul-Sep Average passed price $106 (100pts and under it's $117)
Jul-Sep Average contract size 141pts


----------



## macman123

HappyDisneyWife said:


> Congratulations!!  I’m so happy they all passed for you and you reached your exactly even 1000 point goal!



It would have bugged me so much it had been 990 or 1010!


----------



## CarpeDream71

CarpeDream71---$150-$4456-25-AKV-Apr-0/19, 27/20, 25/21, 25/22- sent 8/14, passed 9/17


----------



## Paul Stupin

PointeDVC said:


> This is our 4th try, our first try of 2020, our other 3 attempts were taken. My bad luck I wish I was here trying while everything was passing. Well never hurts to try again - sent 9/4


Have you thought about offering a price at least slightly above those of contracts being taken? The few dollars it would cost might be worth it.


----------



## E2ME2

LadybugsMum said:


> @medbrew had an international seller and Disney doesn't usually take those.


Would be nice if you could tell from the listing which sellers were international -- that would make it easier to choose what to bid on !


----------



## LadybugsMum

E2ME2 said:


> Would be nice if you could tell from the listing which sellers were international -- that would make it easier to choose what to bid on !



Some resale companies do say if it's an international seller. I know I saw one on www.dvcresalemarket.com because I put in an offer that was refused. I've seen it on a few other listings of theirs.


----------



## PointeDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> Have you thought about offering a price at least slightly above those of contracts being taken? The few dollars it would cost might be worth it.


I did.....in early 2019 the broker said it was 100% with that price, haha, (we both knew nothing is 100%) but it's okay I think a December use date will work better for us, the other one was in the Spring and our HS daughter always has school functions at last minute. I definitely agree if this one fails I am going for the $100+ range.


----------



## ahward

I am now worried about my GF contract after seeing the $155 pointer taken, should i be concerned?

"Ahward---$160-$8828-50-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 9/13"


----------



## Royal Consort

ahward said:


> I am now worried about my GF contract after seeing the $155 pointer taken, should i be concerned?
> 
> "Ahward---$160-$8828-50-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 50/22- sent 9/13"



I think you will be okay. Prior to the pandemic the cut off for Disney taking VGF was around $155.


----------



## ahward

Royal Consort said:


> I think you will be okay. Prior to the pandemic the cut off for Disney taking VGF was around $155.


Just nervous with the current push for sold out resorts.


----------



## Kmedders

ahward said:


> Just nervous with the current push for sold out resorts.


I’m worried about my $110 at AKV! I hate not knowing.


----------



## Zimwicket

Kmedders said:


> I’m worried about my $110 at AKV! I hate not knowing.



I wouldnt worry, many AKV's have gone, one recently at $100.  I'm waiting on mine at $104 (on day 39, uuuuhg), and broker says they had another pass at $104 so I should be fine, plus we are paying for 2020 dues so its a better option for disney to let us buy it.


----------



## strumy

Cant say I am surprised but just got the call.

strumy---$140-$23940-160-VGF-Apr-0/19, 211/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/7, taken 9/18

Had another lined up and ready to go... no where near as good of a deal with the buybacks coming back but think its a good balance between protecting the sale and price.  Decided to up the points as well to be able to shift to an every other year vs every 3 year contract for us.  Had the offer in and accepted within an hour of the declination.  

Strumy---$156-$39970-250-VGF-Aug-0/19, 17/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 9/18


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

strumy said:


> Cant say I am surprised but just got the call.
> 
> strumy---$140-$23940-160-VGF-Apr-0/19, 211/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/7, taken 9/18
> 
> Had another lined up and ready to go... no where near as good of a deal with the buybacks coming back but think its a good balance between protecting the sale and price.  Decided to up the points as well to be able to shift to an every other year vs every 3 year contract for us.  Had the offer in and accepted within an hour of the declination.
> 
> Strumy---$156-$39970-250-VGF-Aug-0/19, 17/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 9/18


I love it when folks jump back in immediately after the ROFR monkey strikes.  Shows how dedicated everyone here is.


----------



## sgserenity

E2ME2 said:


> Would be nice if you could tell from the listing which sellers were international -- that would make it easier to choose what to bid on !


Why is it because It is more difficult to deal with in terms of paperwork  or is it more convenient to deal with an international seller or buyer. 
thanks


----------



## LadybugsMum

sgserenity said:


> Why is it because It is more difficult to deal with in terms of paperwork  or is it more convenient to deal with an international seller or buyer.
> thanks



International sellers are subject to the FIRPTA withholding by the IRS. Disney doesn't want to deal with that stuff.

https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-taxpayers/firpta-withholding


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

LadybugsMum said:


> International sellers are subject to the FIRPTA withholding by the IRS. Disney doesn't want to deal with that stuff.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-taxpayers/firpta-withholding


There is also more possibility for fraud with international sellers.  In some countries international sellers have to go to the US embassy to get their documents notarized.


----------



## Paul Stupin

strumy said:


> Cant say I am surprised but just got the call.
> 
> strumy---$140-$23940-160-VGF-Apr-0/19, 211/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/7, taken 9/18
> 
> Had another lined up and ready to go... no where near as good of a deal with the buybacks coming back but think its a good balance between protecting the sale and price.  Decided to up the points as well to be able to shift to an every other year vs every 3 year contract for us.  Had the offer in and accepted within an hour of the declination.
> 
> Strumy---$156-$39970-250-VGF-Aug-0/19, 17/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 9/18


But isn‘t this in the range of those being taken as well, or am I missing something? Didn’t  someone just have one taken at $160?


----------



## Cattrip

Zimwicket said:


> Day 39, losing hope....why hast though forsaken me DVC?
> 
> the good part is seeing all the others with lower costs get approved.  The bad part is, seeing all these others with lower costs and realizing my deal wasn't so good.


I feel ya...OKW (EXT)  110 -I have seen several get the same for less


----------



## DisneyWhirlGirl

DisneyWhirlGirl---$105-$26585-246-AKV-Mar-0/19, 93/20, 174/21, 246/22- sent 9/16

Here's mine to add!  We bought earlier this year direct at Riviera and now decided to add on via resale.  No regrets (yet) on the RR purchase, but this AKV contract was perfect for us to balance out our vacation year.


----------



## rsn8or

rsn8or---$149-$17030-110-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 9/18

Do they ever take back Poly?


----------



## Lorana

rsn8or said:


> rsn8or---$149-$17030-110-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 9/18
> 
> Do they ever take back Poly?


I don't think they've taken any Poly back in the last couple years.  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## E2ME2

sgserenity said:


> Why is it because It is more difficult to deal with in terms of paperwork  or is it more convenient to deal with an international seller or buyer.
> thanks


It would be worth a little extra effort, if it takes ROFR out of the picture.
I would love to be able to search international sellers only, and pick the contracts I wanted.


----------



## strumy

E2ME2 said:


> It would be worth a little extra effort, if it takes ROFR out of the picture.
> I would love to be able to search international sellers only, and pick the contracts I wanted.



I would suspect that you could ask one of the large brokers to contact you when they get an International listing.  May be worth asking.


----------



## strumy

Paul Stupin said:


> But isn‘t this in the range of those being taken as well, or am I missing something? Didn’t  someone just have one taken at $160?



I haven't seen anything taken at 160.   150 and lower seems to be the trend right now.   It is certainly within the striking range.  We have massive flexibility and multiple scenarios that would fit our "needs" so if it gets taken, will adjust and move on to the next one.


----------



## Royal Consort

strumy said:


> Cant say I am surprised but just got the call.
> 
> strumy---$140-$23940-160-VGF-Apr-0/19, 211/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/7, taken 9/18
> 
> Had another lined up and ready to go... no where near as good of a deal with the buybacks coming back but think its a good balance between protecting the sale and price.



I think thats the central point. Although a deal is great, its only great if it passes. A lot of time and effort is put in to finding good contracts that meet your needs. If its something you really want, an offer that is market rate increases your chance of acquiring it. Usually the premium paid is marginal.


----------



## CarpeDream71

Deeleebaker said:


> First time buyer!
> 
> Deeleebaker---$122-$14809-110-AKV-Dec-0/18, 7/19, 201/20, 110/21- sent 7/2


Congrats, Newbie!  Fingers crossed for you!  (You should be fine  Hope to see ya around the resort!


----------



## strumy

Royal Consort said:


> I think thats the central point. Although a deal is great, its only great if it passes. A lot of time and effort is put in to finding good contracts that meet your needs. If its something you really want, an offer that is market rate increases your chance of acquiring it. Usually the premium paid is marginal.


100%.  If I had put that offer in 2 weeks earlier it likely would have been accepted there is 1 that passed 2 weeks ago at the same PPP.   Would have never placed that offer with Disney actively executing ROFR but was just a little bit too late to the party.


----------



## CarpeDream71

sgserenity said:


> Why is it because It is more difficult to deal with in terms of paperwork  or is it more convenient to deal with an international seller or buyer.
> thanks


I know everyone's different, but I'm not sure I would deal with an international seller again. First of all, it extends the time.  The seller took over a week to sign the initial paperwork for RoFR, and now I am waiting three weeks on Monday and they still haven't sent back the closing docs.

I am today at 100 days since making the offer. At this rate, even if we somehow close next week, I don't have points in my account until 150 days from offer?  June to November for points... 

The second and more relevant reason for me, though, is FIRPTA.  It's a pain, and I didn't relish signing tax documents that I had to research to fully understand.  I hope I didn't miss something...  Don't want to be on the other side of the IRS.

Seller pays the 15% tax under the agreement, but it is technically the Buyer's responsibility to withhold that and make sure that money gets to the IRS.  Title company will receive the money from the Seller and will remit on Buyer's behaf, but I have had a company remit payment to the IRS before (not having anything to do with DVC), and two years later, the IRS sent me a letter saying that the payment was never received and now I owed the amount plus interest.  We were able ultimately to prove that it was, in fact, sent the two years prior and received by the IRS, but we had to go through all the machinations involved with that.  

So with this present transaction, I asked the title company to agree in writing to provide me with the proof so I would have it if the IRS contacted me years from now, and it took them over two weeks to finally agree to that.  I have over 20 emails back and forth where they are evasive and won't answer my direct question or they answered part of my question but did not address the most pressing portion.  Needless to say, I finally have a written agreement of what they will provide and when, but they seemed very thrown by the request.  Perhaps it was just a request they haven't gotten before, but that would seem odd to me.  Maybe I'm a worry wart. Idk...

By contrast, I put an offer in on an AKV contract from a US seller two months after the offer on this VGF, and the way things are going, I will be getting all the points in my account at pretty close to the same time... without the stress of tax documents I've never seen before and IRS withholdings.

I did get a great deal on the VGF with the International Seller, but for me, it just wouldn't be worth the aggravation to do it again.  Just my personal opinion and experience...  

Although, there are, what, hundreds maybe?, of these international sales every year and they all seem to turn out just fine.  So if one is looking for a deal and doesn't mind waiting an extra month or doesn't mind the withholding process, then buying from an international seller may be worth it.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Kmedders said:


> I’m worried about my $110 at AKV! I hate not knowing.


I got mine at 100 a point passed on 9/11.  I would not worry.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

CarpeDream71 said:


> I know everyone's different, but I'm not sure I would deal with an international seller again. First of all, it extends the time.  The seller took over a week to sign the initial paperwork for RoFR, and now I am waiting three weeks on Monday and they still haven't sent back the closing docs.
> 
> I am today at 100 days since making the offer. At this rate, even if we somehow close next week, I don't have points in my account until 150 days from offer?  June to November for points...
> 
> The second and more relevant reason for me, though, is FIRPTA.  It's a pain, and I didn't relish signing tax documents that I had to research to fully understand.  I hope I didn't miss something...  Don't want to be on the other side of the IRS.
> 
> Seller pays the 15% tax under the agreement, but it is technically the Buyer's responsibility to withhold that and make sure that money gets to the IRS.  Title company will receive the money from the Seller and will remit on Buyer's behaf, but I have had a company remit payment to the IRS before (not having anything to do with DVC), and two years later, the IRS sent me a letter saying that the payment was never received and now I owed the amount plus interest.  We were able ultimately to prove that it was, in fact, sent the two years prior and received by the IRS, but we had to go through all the machinations involved with that.
> 
> So with this present transaction, I asked the title company to agree in writing to provide me with the proof so I would have it if the IRS contacted me years from now, and it took them over two weeks to finally agree to that.  I have over 20 emails back and forth where they are evasive and won't answer my direct question or they answered part of my question but did not address the most pressing portion.  Needless to say, I finally have a written agreement of what they will provide and when, but they seemed very thrown by the request.  Perhaps it was just a request they haven't gotten before, but that would seem odd to me.  Maybe I'm a worry wart. Idk...
> 
> By contrast, I put an offer in on an AKV contract from a US seller two months after the offer on this VGF, and the way things are going, I will be getting all the points in my account at pretty close to the same time... without the stress of tax documents I've never seen before and IRS withholdings.
> 
> I did get a great deal on the VGF with the International Seller, but for me, it just wouldn't be worth the aggravation to do it again.  Just my personal opinion and experience...
> 
> Although, there are, what, hundreds maybe?, of these international sales every year and they all seem to turn out just fine.  So if one is looking for a deal and doesn't mind waiting an extra month or doesn't mind the withholding process, then buying from an international seller may be worth it.


Just wondering if you know the country of your international seller?  I agree that there is risk involved and it is very interesting to me that Disney finds that risk to high to ROFR.


----------



## Chol

Chol---$116-$13370-110-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 8/18, passed 9/18


----------



## Cyberc1978

sgserenity said:


> Why is it because It is more difficult to deal with in terms of paperwork  or is it more convenient to deal with an international seller or buyer.
> thanks



As an international buyer and seller I can say it’s really no problem. True there is more paperwork for the seller when your are international. When I bought from an international seller I had to get the ITIN number but the seller paid for it as part of the process





LadybugsMum said:


> International sellers are subject to the FIRPTA withholding by the IRS. Disney doesn't want to deal with that stuff.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-taxpayers/firpta-withholding



The title companies I have used all did the withholding both when I bought and sold. They ensured proper documentation etc.

When I sold I got the option to use a firpta agent or just pay the 15% of the sales price and be done with it 

I definitely felt in good hands 




we"reofftoneverland said:


> There is also more possibility for fraud with international sellers.  In some countries international sellers have to go to the US embassy to get their documents notarized.



Actually all international sellers need to go to the US embassy in their home country ornuse to sell. 

IMO the risk of fraud is the same as if the seller is US based. If you go to the US embassy they still need to verify it’s you based on your ID the same goes if you use an apostille and don’t go to the embassy.

With my experience I wouldn’t hesitate buying from an international seller again.


----------



## jbreen2010

Day 38 came and went waiting on our SSR ROFR.

I called the broker who told us that on 9/11 DVC reached out to the broker and asked them to resubmit some paperwork. Broker told me that she’s not sure if Disney will look at us soon (now been an extra 5 business days) or if we’re now back of the line and starting the 30 something days of waiting again. Pretty disappointed...these contracts are just name, points, use year, and sale price. Wish DVC could make this decision a little quicker because if they want to take it, then just take it.

this is my second time in the ROFR process with the same broker. First one was taken and now second one has this delay. Has anyone else ever heard of a delay like this. Wondering if this one gets taken if I needed to pick a new broker or if this is common? We are working with one of the bigger brokers (I felt like they had the biggest inventory for sale on their website) Just feels really odd.


----------



## sgserenity

sgserenity said:


> Why is it because It is more difficult to deal with in terms of paperwork  or is it more convenient to deal with an international seller or buyer.
> thanks


So is it fair to say that to some degree there is more advantages to buy from an international seller. It is more paperwork work and a bit more time but we can almost  be guaranteed that then ROFR monkey won’t strike??WOW

and more time is not necessary correct if you go international. I bought from a seller In the US and it took them over 3 weeks to return the paperwork. Apparently it was sent To the title company with a tracking Number on Thursday Sept 17 and we received all the original paperwork on aug 27. I have boughten 1 direct contract and this is my 3rd resale and I never realized the   International sellers can take some of the nail biting out of the equation.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

jbreen2010 said:


> Day 38 came and went waiting on our SSR ROFR.
> 
> I called the broker who told us that on 9/11 DVC reached out to the broker and asked them to resubmit some paperwork. Broker told me that she’s not sure if Disney will look at us soon (now been an extra 5 business days) or if we’re now back of the line and starting the 30 something days of waiting again. Pretty disappointed...these contracts are just name, points, use year, and sale price. Wish DVC could make this decision a little quicker because if they want to take it, then just take it.
> 
> this is my second time in the ROFR process with the same broker. First one was taken and now second one has this delay. Has anyone else ever heard of a delay like this. Wondering if this one gets taken if I needed to pick a new broker or if this is common? We are working with one of the bigger brokers (I felt like they had the biggest inventory for sale on their website) Just feels really odd.



We have purchased 4 resales and the longest we have ever had to wait was right around 30 days.  But we have never used the broker with the largest inventory.  We have made offers on a couple of their listings but both times they told us our offers were too low without even going to the seller.  They were not lowball offers, both were within $8 of the sale price.  Honestly it sounds like your broker did not submit the correct paperwork in their original submission.  Why else would they be so vague about what that paperwork is?  What else could Disney possibly need?  I have noticed that a lot of that broker’s listings are also listed on other brokers’ websites.  From what I have been reading lately on this website about that broker, we will stay away from them!


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

Cyberc1978 said:


> As an international buyer and seller I can say it’s really no problem. True there is more paperwork for the seller when your are international. When I bought from an international seller I had to get the ITIN number but the seller paid for it as part of the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The title companies I have used all did the withholding both when I bought and sold. They ensured proper documentation etc.
> 
> When I sold I got the option to use a firpta agent or just pay the 15% of the sales price and be done with it
> 
> I definitely felt in good hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually all international sellers need to go to the US embassy in their home country ornuse to sell.
> 
> IMO the risk of fraud is the same as if the seller is US based. If you go to the US embassy they still need to verify it’s you based on your ID the same goes if you use an apostille and don’t go to the embassy.
> 
> With my experience I wouldn’t hesitate buying from an international seller again.


Wow I did not know that.  I thought in anglosphere countries they could skip the US Embassy and go to a local notary.


----------



## mlittig

Chol said:


> Chol---$116-$13370-110-AKV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 8/18, passed 9/18



Congrats, Chol  Your contract is very similar to the one my daughter's family is waiting on so it gives me great hope for theirs ~ 110 points at $119 per point at AKV, sent 8/26 with no points till February 2021


----------



## Cyberc1978

we"reofftoneverland said:


> Wow I did not know that.  I thought in anglosphere countries they could skip the US Embassy and go to a local notary.


That’s sort of true. If you use a local notary then you also need to get an apostille. Without that the local notary is no good.


----------



## Naglejen

jbreen2010 said:


> this is my second time in the ROFR process with the same broker. First one was taken and now second one has this delay. Has anyone else ever heard of a delay like this. Wondering if this one gets taken if I needed to pick a new broker or if this is common? We are working with one of the bigger brokers (I felt like they had the biggest inventory for sale on their website) Just feels really odd.



We have two that have gotten through ROFR. We used one of the smaller brokers, and did not have a problem for either contract. One took 30-something days, the other around 50 (although there seemed to be a slowdown around the time of the second, based on others’ postings, so I do not want to blame the broker). Excellent & proactive communication from him as well. If you see a contract you like on a smaller site, I wouldn’t hesitate to give them a shot if they don’t have a bad rep.


----------



## Zimwicket

Officially hit day 40 today on my AKV   I guess no news is better than it being taken but still...I want to know if I am starting over!!  Still insane that I see AKV passes that were submitted a week later getting passed.  Maybe mine was lost under someones desk


----------



## Ruttangel

Zimwicket said:


> Officially hit day 40 today on my AKV   I guess no news is better than it being taken but still...I want to know if I am starting over!!  Still insane that I see AKV passes that were submitted a week later getting passed.  Maybe mine was lost under someones desk


No AKV taken since March, on this site anyway


----------



## Naglejen

Zimwicket said:


> Officially hit day 40 today on my AKV  I guess no news is better than it being taken but still...I want to know if I am starting over!! Still insane that I see AKV passes that were submitted a week later getting passed. Maybe mine was lost under someones desk



My AKV took a very long time, too. And mine was a very high ppp, should have been a no brainer for Disney. Hang in there!!!


----------



## Brianstl

Cyberc1978 said:


> As an international buyer and seller I can say it’s really no problem. True there is more paperwork for the seller when your are international. When I bought from an international seller I had to get the ITIN number but the seller paid for it as part of the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The title companies I have used all did the withholding both when I bought and sold. They ensured proper documentation etc.
> 
> When I sold I got the option to use a firpta agent or just pay the 15% of the sales price and be done with it
> 
> I definitely felt in good hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually all international sellers need to go to the US embassy in their home country ornuse to sell.
> 
> IMO the risk of fraud is the same as if the seller is US based. If you go to the US embassy they still need to verify it’s you based on your ID the same goes if you use an apostille and don’t go to the embassy.
> 
> With my experience I wouldn’t hesitate buying from an international seller again.


I think Disney normally holds back on ROFR on international sellers because Disney has to go through extra steps and costs your average citizen doesn’t to comply with laws intended to stop international money laundering.  At least that is what someone told me last year.


----------



## TheEpcotForEver

rsn8or said:


> rsn8or---$149-$17030-110-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 9/18
> 
> Do they ever take back Poly?


Even if they did 149 stripped should be an easy pass.  Good luck!


----------



## Cyberc1978

Brianstl said:


> I think Disney normally holds back on ROFR on international sellers because Disney has to go through extra steps and costs your average citizen doesn’t to comply with laws intended to stop international money laundering.  At least that is what someone told me last year.


Well that may very well be and if that’s the case that may or may not be lucky for the international sellers. Guess that depends on how you see it.


----------



## #DVCnuts

DVCnuts---$100-$19585-190-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 190/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 8/26


----------



## lovethesun12

Cyberc1978 said:


> That’s sort of true. If you use a local notary then you also need to get an apostille. Without that the local notary is no good.


Is an apostille more difficult/complicated to fill out? I live in a rural area but getting a notary was easy (I created this unnecessary work for myself because I decided to go with a US loan then pay in full to avoid appointments/bank drafts not realizing this would be necessary).

I guess sending the closing docs could take longer depending on the country but it was really easy here. The first lawyer I called was able to do it. We sent them express and it took 3 business days. I sent a copy to the Title agency ahead of time to make sure they were filled out correctly before posting.


----------



## CarpeDream71

K


we"reofftoneverland said:


> Just wondering if you know the country of your international seller?  I agree that there is risk involved and it is very interesting to me that Disney finds that risk to high to ROFR.


Japan


----------



## Paul Stupin

CarpeDream71 said:


> I know everyone's different, but I'm not sure I would deal with an international seller again. First of all, it extends the time.  The seller took over a week to sign the initial paperwork for RoFR, and now I am waiting three weeks on Monday and they still haven't sent back the closing docs.
> 
> I am today at 100 days since making the offer. At this rate, even if we somehow close next week, I don't have points in my account until 150 days from offer?  June to November for points...
> 
> The second and more relevant reason for me, though, is FIRPTA.  It's a pain, and I didn't relish signing tax documents that I had to research to fully understand.  I hope I didn't miss something...  Don't want to be on the other side of the IRS.
> 
> Seller pays the 15% tax under the agreement, but it is technically the Buyer's responsibility to withhold that and make sure that money gets to the IRS.  Title company will receive the money from the Seller and will remit on Buyer's behaf, but I have had a company remit payment to the IRS before (not having anything to do with DVC), and two years later, the IRS sent me a letter saying that the payment was never received and now I owed the amount plus interest.  We were able ultimately to prove that it was, in fact, sent the two years prior and received by the IRS, but we had to go through all the machinations involved with that.
> 
> So with this present transaction, I asked the title company to agree in writing to provide me with the proof so I would have it if the IRS contacted me years from now, and it took them over two weeks to finally agree to that.  I have over 20 emails back and forth where they are evasive and won't answer my direct question or they answered part of my question but did not address the most pressing portion.  Needless to say, I finally have a written agreement of what they will provide and when, but they seemed very thrown by the request.  Perhaps it was just a request they haven't gotten before, but that would seem odd to me.  Maybe I'm a worry wart. Idk...
> 
> By contrast, I put an offer in on an AKV contract from a US seller two months after the offer on this VGF, and the way things are going, I will be getting all the points in my account at pretty close to the same time... without the stress of tax documents I've never seen before and IRS withholdings.
> 
> I did get a great deal on the VGF with the International Seller, but for me, it just wouldn't be worth the aggravation to do it again.  Just my personal opinion and experience...
> 
> Although, there are, what, hundreds maybe?, of these international sales every year and they all seem to turn out just fine.  So if one is looking for a deal and doesn't mind waiting an extra month or doesn't mind the withholding process, then buying from an international seller may be worth it.


Thank you for relating your experience on this. I‘ve read so much about how international contracts always pass ROFR, etc, etc, and it’s always presented as such a good thing, that I totally appreciate your different perspective. I don’t think I’d want to go through that either for the incremental savings.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

CarpeDream71 said:


> K
> 
> Japan



That’s very international.  Did you know at the outset?  We are in the process of buying from a Canadian.  So far no issues, but we did not realize it was international right away.  And our broker did not respond when we asked if it was an international seller.  We just kept asking until finally someone else in the office answered.  Kind of wild.  We probably would not have made an offer at all if we had known up front just because of the IRS (scary).  So we are just hoping for the best.  I do also feel badly for people who are international that have to deal with our tax system.


----------



## CarpeDream71

we"reofftoneverland said:


> That’s very international.  Did you know at the outset?  We are in the process of buying from a Canadian.  So far no issues, but we did not realize it was international right away.  And our broker did not respond when we asked if it was an international seller.  We just kept asking until finally someone else in the office answered.  Kind of wild.  We probably would not have made an offer at all if we had known up front just because of the IRS (scary).  So we are just hoping for the best.  I do also feel badly for people who are international that have to deal with our tax system.


It is pretty international.  Lol.  There may be some translation issues involved as well which requires the longer wait, but that is just wild speculation on my part.  It's possible she is just as fluent in English as I am.  

I did not know it was an international seller until the initial paperwork came over and then I asked.  

After that, I did some quick research on these boards and Google about buying from an international seller and discovered FIRPTA, but it all said that the Seller is the one who pays it - which is true, but I never saw anything about the Buyer needing to sign tax documents certifying that Buyer was responsible for remitting that payment to the IRS.  I would have walked away had I not been able to receive proof from the title company. 

I bought a small contract, so 15% is not going to break the bank if I have to end up paying it out of pocket (not that I should ever have to!  But I always try to prepare for worst-case scenario.)  But for a standard 160-point contract, that 15% could be $4,000-$5,000!


----------



## pangyal

zachatak said:


> Hey @pangyal, would it be useful to have folks post the list price on their contracts too when tracking ROFRs?  I'd like to see what asking prices vs sell prices are.  I know lots of folks post "What should I offer?" threads.   That may have been discussed before but I dont remember the topic from all of my stalking of ROFR threads....


I've thought about this before, and I value your suggestion very much, but here are my reasons for not doing so: Firstly, and most importantly, I think that there are too many factors at play in determining a sale price that is agreeable to both buyer and seller, and posting only the list price would give a skewed result. Secondly, I feel that it would put undue pressure on buyers to try to "match" or "beat" the prices being posted compared to List Price. Hope that makes sense .


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I had to skip a bunch of posts because they weren't formatted correctly and therefore didn't have the correct totals and information. If you all could please mosey over to Page One of this thread and re-post your string using the tool linked there, I would greatly appreciate it  as I would love to be able to add all of you!


----------



## purrenh1

purrenh1---$127.5-$16537-125-AKV-Dec-125/18, 125/19, 125/20, 125/21-Seller pays MF '20- sent 9/16


----------



## E2ME2

E2ME2---$142-$4890-30-BCV-Jun-0/19, 30/20, 30/21, 30/22-Seller Paid 2020 MF- sent 9/16


----------



## TikiLagoon

I didnt get a chance to post this Taken. Not suprised. I was hoping they would go back to not buying anything by the time it was time to make a decision on my contract. Oh well. They were quick on this one werent they lol.

TikiLagoon---$82-$15748-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 98/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/17, taken 9/17


----------



## TheTrailblazers

TheTrailblazers---$120-$6000-50-AKV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22-Seller pays closing- sent 9/28


----------



## Ruttangel

TheTrailblazers said:


> TheTrailblazers---$120-$6000-50-AKV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22—


Great deal!!

your format is a bit out, there is an official string generator on the first post in the thread head over and then update your post.

Good luck


----------



## Zimwicket

Day 42, I'm starting to have dreams about chasing contracts around, I may be losing it.  I hear you all though, talking behind my back, no contract Zimmy you call me.  Don't think I haven't noticed the looks of pity as you walk by me to get your contracts!  

But then it hit me, where I need to go...Disney, my home. I'll go home. And I'll think of some way to get DVC back. After all, tomorrow is another ROFR day!


----------



## _Iowa_

_Iowa_ said:


> Off to ROFR as sellers have signed. $94/point for 300/300/300. If we get it through it really isn't much worse than the 0/300/300 they grabbed for $90. Don't have high hopes though.


Nope. They grabbed it over the weekend. So for those keeping track at home, 1 week before they started buying back we got through 350 points @ $88/point and then lost two 300 point contracts at $90 and $94 per point. Maybe Disney will just hire me to negotiate deals for them? I don't know.


----------



## jbreen2010

Zimwicket said:


> Day 42, I'm starting to have dreams about chasing contracts around, I may be losing it.  I hear you all though, talking behind my back, no contract Zimmy you call me.  Don't think I haven't noticed the looks of pity as you walk by me to get your contracts!
> 
> But then it hit me, where I need to go...Disney, my home. I'll go home. And I'll think of some way to get DVC back. After all, tomorrow is another ROFR day!




I'm right behind you....on day 41 today for me.  We have to hear one way or another at some point!!  Keep the hope!


----------



## E2ME2

_Iowa_ said:


> Nope. They grabbed it over the weekend. So for those keeping track at home, 1 week before they started buying back we got through 350 points @ $88/point and then lost two 300 point contracts at $90 and $94 per point. Maybe Disney will just hire me to negotiate deals for them? I don't know.


Good thing you scored those 350 when you did.
I also got through ROFR with 225 points for$20K ($88.89/Point), back in March.
It was my first Resale purchase, and I was sweating it the whole time.  
Only took 31 Days for the ROFR process back then, but another 60 Days to get the points into my account.


----------



## Nikred513

nikred513---$113-$21031-180-AKV-Oct-0/19, 360/20, 180/21, 180/22- sent 9/21 

I know this is from an international seller as well


----------



## WestCoastDVC

At it again but this is the last one for a long time (I swear). It’s not the lowest price in recent weeks but with ROFR picking up, we figured it’s OK. 

WestCoastDVC---$166-$17906-100-VGF-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 9/21


----------



## Lorana

*Lorana---$80-$4525-50-HH-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/21 *

Not as low as I hoped, but with seller paying 2020 MFs, it does bring it down to $70.90/point, which is a good price!  

We decided to grab this small HHI contract because we really want the option of a long weekend every year or a week every other year during popular periods.  And of course we could always use these as SAP.  While these are expensive SAP from a dues perspective, ~$71/point upfront is pretty cheap for SAP, and it'd take 10-11 years to make up the upfront savings in lower dues if I had gotten 50-points at SSR (assuming $104 SSR vs $80 HHI), so I'm good with this choice for now from a financial perspective, especially as it's a small contract.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Zimwicket said:


> Day 42, I'm starting to have dreams about chasing contracts around, I may be losing it.  I hear you all though, talking behind my back, no contract Zimmy you call me.  Don't think I haven't noticed the looks of pity as you walk by me to get your contracts!
> 
> But then it hit me, where I need to go...Disney, my home. I'll go home. And I'll think of some way to get DVC back. After all, tomorrow is another ROFR day!


----------



## Zimwicket

Grumpy by Birth said:


> View attachment 527346 View attachment 527347



We were line buddies!!!  I see how it is!!  Cast off us left fortunate people like a snake shedding dead skin!


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Zimwicket said:


> We were line buddies!!!  I see how it is!!  Cast off us left fortunate people like a snake shedding dead skin!


 

All in good fun.    Wishing you and everyone else SUCCESS!!! and SOON!!!!!!


----------



## macman123

TikiLagoon said:


> I didnt get a chance to post this Taken. Not suprised. I was hoping they would go back to not buying anything by the time it was time to make a decision on my contract. Oh well. They were quick on this one werent they lol.
> 
> TikiLagoon---$82-$15748-175-SSR-Aug-0/19, 98/20, 175/21, 175/22- sent 8/17, taken 9/17



Ah sorry to hear, but not surprised........


----------



## E2ME2

macman123 said:


> Ah sorry to hear, but not surprised........


I'm surprised the seller accepted that offer - $82PP for SSR ??


----------



## davidl81

E2ME2 said:


> I'm surprised the seller accepted that offer - $82PP for SSR ??


Every once and a while you will find things listed at really low prices.  Normally it's not through a "traditional DVC" broker.  But some of the prices from the dump my timeshare places can vary wildly.  I've seen recently BCV for like $65 a point and I've seen SSR listed at some places for $80 and on the same site they will list SSR at $150.  So it's super random.  The BCV one I wished I would have seen before an offer was made because it was an incredible steal, but most likely was bought back by Disney.


----------



## Sandisw

E2ME2 said:


> I'm surprised the seller accepted that offer - $82PP for SSR ??


 
I could have bought SSR back in 2009/2010 for around $60/point. Even at $82, it’s a profit.

I bought in 2017 for $73 and $75/point. Even at $82, I’d get my money back. So I could see someone wanting to sell and if they bought low, they still did well!


----------



## Zimwicket

AAAAAHHH IT FINALLY CAME!!!!!

Zimwicket---$104-$22122-200-AKV-Sep-0/19, 84/20, 200/21, 200/22-Buyer pays 2020 dues- sent 8/10, passed 9/22 

WOOO!!!!!  Uhg, 43 days!!!  Closing isn't until November though since seller had a vacation booked.  Won't see all my shiny new points for a while


----------



## E2ME2

Sandisw said:


> I could have bought SSR back in 2009/2010 for around $60/point. Even at $82, it’s a profit.
> 
> I bought in 2017 for $73 and $75/point. Even at $82, I’d get my money back. So I could see someone wanting to sell and if they bought low, they still did well!


I could see that - if the seller just wants out, and it doesn't matter to them if the money comes from you or me, or Disney.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Duckbug.Ducktales---$105-$10500-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22-sell pays MF/closing- sent 9/12
> 
> I have hope that even though seller paying MF and closing adds to the appeal for Disney to take it, the price pp is still higher than 100 so maybe this one will work!


So I learned yesterday that the title company hadn't sent this to Disney until yesterday, they were waiting on seller signatures. So to revise: 

Duckbug.Ducktales---$105-$10500-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22-sell pays MF/closing- sent 9/21


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> So I learned yesterday that the title company hadn't sent this to Disney until yesterday, they were waiting on seller signatures. So to revise:
> 
> Duckbug.Ducktales---$105-$10500-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22-sell pays MF/closing- sent 9/21


I feel like I lost ten days of waiting haha. On the plus side, it'll be longer until this gets reviewed, so maybe by that time Disney will be over gobbling up SSR contracts.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Zimwicket said:


> AAAAAHHH IT FINALLY CAME!!!!!
> 
> Zimwicket---$104-$22122-200-AKV-Sep-0/19, 84/20, 200/21, 200/22-Buyer pays 2020 dues- sent 8/10, passed 9/22








Zimwicket said:


> Closing isn't until November though since seller had a vacation booked.  Won't see all my shiny new points for a while


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cyberc1978(Seller)---$135-$22915-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 92/21, 160/22- sent 8/21, passed 9/22


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Yup.  After ROFR, then there's estoppel, closing, deed recording, membership transfer, and points actually getting loaded.

Wait, wait, wait, wait, and wait some more.


----------



## rbeckend

Cyberc1978 said:


> Cyberc1978(Seller)---$135-$22915-160-BLT-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 92/21, 160/22- sent 8/21, passed 9/22


So excited to see this, mine was sent the same day and at $140 for 270 points, and it's an international seller. Makes me feel pretty good I don't need to be worried.


----------



## mistysue

AHHHHH  I feel like this whole thing has taken forever.  Just to top it off,  my husband hasn't traveled for business since June. He left Monday morning and OF COURSE the the closing documents are here and need to be notarized ASAP, which will take us at least a week. If this were any other week it would have been in the mail a few hours later.


----------



## Cyberc1978

rbeckend said:


> So excited to see this, mine was sent the same day and at $140 for 270 points, and it's an international seller. Makes me feel pretty good I don't need to be worried.


For me as a seller it didn’t matter if Disney took it or not. I’m of course happy for the buyer.

All I need to do now when I get the closing docs is to visit a local notary and afterwards get an apostille and then wait for the funds in my account subtracted the firpta ofc.


----------



## Thecrookedcap

Just got the news!

thecrookedcap---$120-$8929-70-SSR-Dec-70/19, 70/20, 70/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/21, passed 9/22


----------



## ohmyminnie

Thecrookedcap said:


> Just got the news!
> 
> thecrookedcap---$120-$8929-70-SSR-Dec-70/19, 70/20, 70/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/21, passed 9/22


Wow!  Congratulations.  I am still waiting on one sent on 8/3


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

ohmyminnie said:


> Wow!  Congratulations.  I am still waiting on one sent on 8/3


wow.  I had figured ones from that far back had just never bothered to update this thread with the results.


----------



## tdavenport

I added the closing costs wrong on my first post and forgot to write that seller pays 2020 MFs.

tdavenport---$210-$34308-160-VGC-Jun-0/19, 25/20, 160/21, 160/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/22, passed 9/22


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> So I learned yesterday that the title company hadn't sent this to Disney until yesterday, they were waiting on seller signatures. So to revise:
> 
> Duckbug.Ducktales---$105-$10500-100-SSR-Oct-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22-sell pays MF/closing- sent 9/21


That sucks, I'm sorry to hear that, I hate when small details like that make a big difference.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

TTA Rider Matt---$140-$7368-50-BWV-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 8/21, passed 9/22

Yes!!! One step closer to my "final" add-on lol


----------



## CherryDB

Just heard back from our broker and we passed ROFR! 

CherryDB---$125-$19335-150-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 8/22, passed 9/22 

I guess I have to rescind my direct contract after all.


----------



## Kickstart

CherryDB said:


> Just heard back from our broker and we passed ROFR!
> 
> CherryDB---$125-$19335-150-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 8/22, passed 9/22
> 
> I guess I have to rescind my direct contract after all.



Congratulations!   That's a great price, especially for a 150 point contract.  Nice work!

What was your direct contract, BLT as well?


----------



## CherryDB

Kickstart said:


> Congratulations!   That's a great price, especially for a 150 point contract.  Nice work!
> 
> What was your direct contract, BLT as well?


Thank you! No RIV. It was my back up since I really didnt think it was going to pass ROFR.


----------



## sbarisch

We passed!! 

sbarisch---$117-$24732-200-BWV-Jun-0/19, 81/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/18, passed 9/22


----------



## Aussie RJ

Cyberc1978 said:


> For me as a seller it didn’t matter if Disney took it or not. I’m of course happy for the buyer.
> 
> All I need to do now when I get the closing docs is to visit a local notary and afterwards get an apostille and then wait for the funds in my account subtracted the firpta ofc.


As an international seller, which broker do you suggest? I assume they help you with FIRPTA?


----------



## DisneyFan5404

sbarisch said:


> We passed!!
> 
> sbarisch---$117-$24732-200-BWV-Jun-0/19, 81/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/18, passed 9/22


Congratulation!! We are only on day 20 of our wait for ROFR for our BWV contract.  The time is going by so slow.


----------



## sbarisch

DisneyFan5404 said:


> Congratulation!! We are only on day 20 of our wait for ROFR for our BWV contract.  The time is going by so slow.


Thanks! 

I did ok waiting until I saw other offers that were submitted before us come through as passed. I started getting a bit anxious once that started. Hopefully, yours will pass soon and then the waiting shifts to estoppel and closing!


----------



## sbutcher27

Zimwicket said:


> AAAAAHHH IT FINALLY CAME!!!!!
> 
> Zimwicket---$104-$22122-200-AKV-Sep-0/19, 84/20, 200/21, 200/22-Buyer pays 2020 dues- sent 8/10, passed 9/22
> 
> WOOO!!!!!  Uhg, 43 days!!!  Closing isn't until November though since seller had a vacation booked.  Won't see all my shiny new points for a while



Yay! Congratulations!!!


----------



## jbreen2010

Zimwicket said:


> AAAAAHHH IT FINALLY CAME!!!!!
> 
> Zimwicket---$104-$22122-200-AKV-Sep-0/19, 84/20, 200/21, 200/22-Buyer pays 2020 dues- sent 8/10, passed 9/22
> 
> WOOO!!!!!  Uhg, 43 days!!!  Closing isn't until November though since seller had a vacation booked.  Won't see all my shiny new points for a while




Congrats!  I am hoping for lucky day 43 as well...that'll be my wait time tomorrow.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## andyman8

We passed!!

andyman8---$162-$16840-100-VGF-Sept-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 8/20, passed 9/22


----------



## swong4824

swong4824 said:


> Time to try this again:
> swong4824---$115-$25109-200-BWV-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/17



swong4824---$115-$25109-200-BWV-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 8/17, passed 9/22


----------



## rbeckend

Rbeckend---$140-$37800-270-BLT-Aug-0/19, 94/20, 270/21, 270/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/21, passed 9/22

Not a terrible wait for sure.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Looks like the time frame from offer sent to Disney and getting news on ROFR is slowly getting better.


----------



## ScubaCat

mistysue said:


> AHHHHH  I feel like this whole thing has taken forever.  Just to top it off,  my husband hasn't traveled for business since June. He left Monday morning and OF COURSE the the closing documents are here and need to be notarized ASAP, which will take us at least a week. If this were any other week it would have been in the mail a few hours later.


----------



## PaulW08

PaulW08 said:


> Well with one contract already submitted for ROFR, was totally not expecting to purchase another one for a while. Yet here we are:
> 
> PaulW08---$100-$17279-160-AKV-Dec-0/19, 189/20, 160/21-seller splits MF 20- sent 8/20




Passed today!

PaulW08---$100-$17279-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 189/20, 160/21-seller splits MF 20- sent 8/20, passed 9/22


----------



## sbutcher27

DisneyFan5404 said:


> Congratulation!! We are only on day 20 of our wait for ROFR for our BWV contract.  The time is going by so slow.



Me too (Day 19 for BWV)! Seeing this one go through provides a little encouragement...Mine is for 150 points at $120 pp.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

$120 a point should be good. Only one we’ve seen on here that has been taken was for under $100 a point.


----------



## Kickstart

Kickstart said:


> Congratulations!   That's a great price, especially for a 150 point contract.  Nice work!
> 
> What was your direct contract, BLT as well?





CherryDB said:


> Thank you! No RIV. It was my back up since I really didnt think it was going to pass ROFR.



I'd be tempted to keep them both


----------



## finchy3

Aussie RJ said:


> As an international seller, which broker do you suggest? I assume they help you with FIRPTA?



We sold from the UK and used DVC Store.com who pointed us in the direction of a FIRPTA specialist.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Aussie RJ said:


> As an international seller, which broker do you suggest? I assume they help you with FIRPTA?



I’m using DVCstore and the title company is Mason.

Title company is suggesting to use a FIRPTA agent to recoup part or all of the tax. If I decline they will pay the IRS the 15% and then we are done. 
I’m opting to use the agent as the tax is sort of minimal after all the deductions.


----------



## CherryDB

Kickstart said:


> I'd be tempted to keep them both


I know. Im very tempted. Unfortunately our bank account or my husband doesn’t share the same sentiment


----------



## Dibbledebobbityboo

Fingers crossed - getting back into DVC after losing my previous one in my divorce!

Dibbledebobbityboo---$56-$17453-300-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 311/21, 300/22- sent 9/21


----------



## DisneyFan5404

sbutcher27 said:


> Me too (Day 19 for BWV)! Seeing this one go through provides a little encouragement...Mine is for 150 points at $120 pp.


I'm a little worried - ours is $108 for 250 points.  The owners were asking $110 so we offered $108 and they accepted.  Our first resale offer.  I didn't give ROFR too much thought until I startled looking at this thread.


----------



## AVmatt

After 9 months of research, I'm excited to finally get to post this!


AVmatt---$139-$21703-150-PVB-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 21/21, 150/22-Prorated 2021 Dues- sent 9/23


----------



## E2ME2

Dibbledebobbityboo said:


> Fingers crossed - getting back into DVC after losing my previous one in my divorce!
> 
> Dibbledebobbityboo---$56-$17453-300-VB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 311/21, 300/22- sent 9/21


Good luck!  I hope it goes through for you.


----------



## sbarisch

DisneyFan5404 said:


> I'm a little worried - ours is $108 for 250 points.  The owners were asking $110 so we offered $108 and they accepted.  Our first resale offer.  I didn't give ROFR too much thought until I startled looking at this thread.


I hope it goes through for you. That would be a great deal!


----------



## EE_Mom

Passed. The email came in the morning yesterday but my computer is not working well and I didn't see it until today. 35 days.

EEMom---$147-$27670-175-PVB-Dec-0/18, 106/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 8/19, passed 9/22


----------



## John Purcell

So I was so so so wrong.  I thought the Q2 sitch with global shutdown and ZERO ROFR would be the commentary king of all time, and it was here.  Until Q3 - we have 120-130 pages of posts.  And as a markets expert- I have never misread the marketplace more than this!!!  For the best!!!!  I thought DVC would be doom and gloom for 2-5 years.  It still may? But the DVC recovery has been phenomenal. The interest is fascinating during a Pandemic, maybe Pete can do a case study on it?

If there’s a down-tick in buying, I think Riviera Direct will get hit hardest first. DVC is bold, they moved the date up to 10/18 for a blue card >100 points. They threatened once, sold a ton on SSR points via ROFR, now what???  The resorts still <40% sold, all because of resale restrictions. What is the game plan???  Everything is selling like wildfire except Riviera, BECAUSE of the stupid restrictions....

congrats ROFR Q3. Winner of 2020, and thanks to our dedicated admins who oversee it all(!).


----------



## Doc Disney Magic

I've been a longtime lurker on this board, but my husband and I are so happy to join the club! This was our first DVC purchase ever and we feel so blessed that we got Boardwalk, our home away from home. I hope that this information can help someone with their DVC purchase.

DocDisneyMagic---$108-$19089-162-BWV-Sep-0/19, 111/20, 162/21, 162/22-Prorated 2020 Dues- sent 8/20, passed 9/23


----------



## Sandisw

John Purcell said:


> So I was so so so wrong.  I thought the Q2 sitch with global shutdown and ZERO ROFR would be the commentary king of all time, and it was here.  Until Q3 - we have 120-130 pages of posts.  And as a markets expert- I have never misread the marketplace more than this!!!  For the best!!!!  I thought DVC would be doom and gloom for 2-5 years.  It still may? But the DVC recovery has been phenomenal. The interest is fascinating during a Pandemic, maybe Pete can do a case study on it?
> 
> If there’s a down-tick in buying, I think Riviera Direct will get hit hardest first. DVC is bold, they moved the date up to 10/18 for a blue card >100 points. They threatened once, sold a ton on SSR points via ROFR, now what???  The resorts still <40% sold, all because of resale restrictions. What is the game plan???  Everything is selling like wildfire except Riviera, BECAUSE of the stupid restrictions....
> 
> congrats ROFR Q3. Winner of 2020, and thanks to our dedicated admins who oversee it all(!).


 
There is no data to suggest that the resale restrictions have severely impacted sales.

it’s a different product and Has remained competitive. In comparison to some others it’s met or exceeded prior resorts for certain figures 

People assume DVD expected it to sell out faster and I am not convinced that was there plan. I think it was to sell mostly by the time Reflections went on sale

So, the pandemic now plays a role with 3 to 4 months down and less people visiting.

I think the new DL resort will have these restrictions and I’m going to say it won’t limit sales there either.

But. We all speculate so we shall see. I do agree that the resale market and DVC sales in general are pretty good given what has occurred.


----------



## DisneyFan5404

Doc Disney Magic said:


> I've been a longtime lurker on this board, but my husband and I are so happy to join the club! This was our first DVC purchase ever and we feel so blessed that we got Boardwalk, our home away from home. I hope that this information can help someone with their DVC purchase.
> 
> DocDisneyMagic---$108-$19089-162-BWV-Sep-0/19, 111/20, 162/21, 162/22-Prorated 2020 Dues- sent 8/20, passed 9/23


Congratulations!! This gives me hope that ours will pass as well.  We have a contract in for BWV for the same price.  I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## EM Lawrence

RE: resale restrictions, I think Disney rightly predicted that the vast majority of people don’t buy with any expectation that they will ever sell. So in their decision making process, the resale restrictions don’t apply to them, because they won’t cause any conseqences for them. (Only other people.)  People don’t get married to get divorced either. (Again, that only happens to other people.)

I’m not saying it is a bad decision to buy RIV, not at all.  It’s too risky for me personally, but I have a very low risk threshold.  RIV also doesn’t appeal to me thematically, and I’m still uncertain about the Skyliner.  But I will say that in the next 5-10 years, a lot of people are going to find that they do need to sell unexpectedly.  That’s just life.  Where the resale prices decide to settle, and how many points they initially purchased, will either make that a minor issue or a major financial disaster.  Hopefully just a minor one.

But either way, Disney will have made their sale, made their profit, offered an inferior product* for the same price, and be sitting pretty.  They seem to have a pretty good understanding of human nature to me.

*I do not mean RIV is an inferior resort.  The resort is lovely. But the resale restrictions make in an inferior product compared to the L14 which can be bought and sold with no resale restrictions.


----------



## Lorana

EM Lawrence said:


> But the resale restrictions make in an inferior product compared to the L14 which can be bought and sold with no resale restrictions.


The L14 resorts DO have resale restrictions: you cannot use them at Riviera, the new DL Tower, and any future resorts.  You cannot use their points for DCL, ABD, Disney Collections, Concierge Collections.

Those restrictions may not matter to many people, as they may have no interest in future resorts so long as the L14 remain, and the use of points for anything other than DVC is not a good use of points, but I just want to point out that there ARE resale restrictions out there for the L14.  As we get closer towards 2042 - which admittedly is 22 years away so is a crazy long time - those restrictions may matter more and more, especially as we see what the landscape of new resorts are.


----------



## EM Lawrence

Lorana said:


> The L14 resorts DO have resale restrictions: you cannot use them at Riviera, the new DL Tower, and any future resorts.  You cannot use their points for DCL, ABD, Disney Collections, Concierge Collections.
> 
> Those restrictions may not matter to many people, as they may have no interest in future resorts so long as the L14 remain, and the use of points for anything other than DVC is not a good use of points, but I just want to point out that there ARE resale restrictions out there for the L14.  As we get closer towards 2042 - which admittedly is 22 years away so is a crazy long time - those restrictions may matter more and more, especially as we see what the landscape of new resorts are.


That is a fair point. You are right, there are some restrictions on resale points at the L14. None of them matter to me, but they may matter to others. However, RIV is by far the most restricted of the products that are available to buyers right now. In 22 years many things will be different and the decision matrix for everyone will have completely changed.


----------



## Rosybella9

Rosybella9---$150-$8388-50-BCV-Oct-43/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/21, sent 8/11, passed 9/14


----------



## Naglejen

Anyone know what sort of thing could hold up estoppel? Checked in with my agent today - no estoppel. The seller changed their vacation, and we both signed the addendum with the new points on 9/15 - could that be causing some sort of delay?


----------



## Mattknite

Mattknite---$101.5-$13580-120-SSR-Feb-0/19, 120/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 8/20, passed 9/24


----------



## Christopher Cooper

coopstah13---$140-$24182-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 320/21, 160/22- sent 9/24


----------



## E2ME2

Rosybella9 said:


> Rosybella9---$150-$8388-50-BCV-Oct-43/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/21, sent 8/11, passed 9/14


Encouraging to see BCV pass ROFR- Congratulations!  
Mine was submitted on 9/16 -   
Hopefully we'll be DVC neighbors there


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Just found out that Disney waived ROFR on our contract.

Bryan Burmeister---$93-$21030-210-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 210/21- sent 8/24, passed 9/24

I imagine this one just squeaked by, based on what else has been taken.  Just goes to show that no one can predict Disney's process. 



I'll just leave this here, to indicate how I imagine it goes......


----------



## ScubaCat

Bryan Burmeister said:


> I imagine this one just squeaked by, based on what else has been taken. Just goes to show that no one can predict Disney's process.


It's always random and generally your odds are good.  I'd never pay more just thinking it'll help "get it through".  Best to just submit your best offer. Then, if it gets bought back, submit another.


----------



## Lorana

Bryan Burmeister said:


> Just found out that Disney waived ROFR on our contract.
> 
> Bryan Burmeister---$93-$21030-210-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 210/21- sent 8/24, passed 9/24
> 
> I imagine this one just squeaked by, based on what else has been taken.  Just goes to show that no one can predict Disney's process.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here, to indicate how I imagine it goes......
> 
> View attachment 527875


Congrats!!  This is a great price!


----------



## berti13

Do you have an international seller?  





Bryan Burmeister said:


> Just found out that Disney waived ROFR on our contract.
> 
> Bryan Burmeister---$93-$21030-210-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 210/21- sent 8/24, passed 9/24
> 
> I imagine this one just squeaked by, based on what else has been taken.  Just goes to show that no one can predict Disney's process.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here, to indicate how I imagine it goes......
> 
> View attachment 527875


----------



## Sandisw

Lorana said:


> The L14 resorts DO have resale restrictions: you cannot use them at Riviera, the new DL Tower, and any future resorts.  You cannot use their points for DCL, ABD, Disney Collections, Concierge Collections.
> 
> Those restrictions may not matter to many people, as they may have no interest in future resorts so long as the L14 remain, and the use of points for anything other than DVC is not a good use of points, but I just want to point out that there ARE resale restrictions out there for the L14.  As we get closer towards 2042 - which admittedly is 22 years away so is a crazy long time - those restrictions may matter more and more, especially as we see what the landscape of new resorts are.



I’ll just add that in 10 years, many of those 2042 resorts will be selling for less than RIV, I bet,  

But, we have people paying $130 for BCV, which will not hold resale value due to it expiring when it does,  

So, yeah, all these will impact at one time or another and most will decide what matters most.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

berti13 said:


> Do you have an international seller?


We do not.  I didn't want to deal with extra uncertainty.  We actually passed on an international contract based on some things I had read on here.


----------



## berti13

That's great news!  I think yours is the first sub $100 per point SSR contract to pass without an international seller that I've seen on this board since ROFR started back up.  I had one taken at $91 and have a $96 pp pending.  This gives me a bit of hope.  





Bryan Burmeister said:


> We do not.  I didn't want to deal with extra uncertainty.  We actually passed on an international contract based on some things I had read on here.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

berti13 said:


> That's great news!  I think yours is the first sub $100 per point SSR contract to pass without an international seller that I've seen on this board since ROFR started back up.  I had one taken at $91 and have a $96 pp pending.  This gives me a bit of hope.


I hope you get your second one.  If Disney passed on mine, then it should pass yours too.

I've had a contract taken, so I know the disappointment.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

ScubaCat said:


> It's always random and generally your odds are good.  I'd never pay more just thinking it'll help "get it through".  Best to just submit your best offer. Then, if it gets bought back, submit another.


I agree with you generally, the only exception was my last contract which was right before the new restrictions.  In that case I padded the number, because I really wanted the option to book at newer resorts.


----------



## jomik1

Bryan Burmeister said:


> Just found out that Disney waived ROFR on our contract.
> 
> Bryan Burmeister---$93-$21030-210-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 210/21- sent 8/24, passed 9/24
> 
> I imagine this one just squeaked by, based on what else has been taken.  Just goes to show that no one can predict Disney's process.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here, to indicate how I imagine it goes......
> 
> View attachment 527875


I hope this bodes well for us.  I have a $94 SSR 400pt contract that was sent on 9/1.  Already had one taken in August.  Really hoping this one passes!


----------



## Brittni Bouse

Brittni Bouse said:


> bb419---$146-$17110-118-PVB-March- 131/20, 118/21, 118/22- seller pays 2020 dues, sent 8/11


Well I passed ROFR a couple of weeks ago and signed my closing docs and sent my payment 2 days and found out the seller is backing out on my contract this morning. Super bummed! Not a good first try at buying resale.


----------



## limace

Oh no!!! I’m so sorry.


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Brittni Bouse said:


> Well I passed ROFR a couple of weeks ago and signed my closing docs and sent my payment 2 days and found out the seller is backing out on my contract this morning. Super bummed! Not a good first try at buying resale.


I'm surprised that this is allowed?


----------



## Brittni Bouse

Bryan Burmeister said:


> I'm surprised that this is allowed?


I was shocked too and said that to them. Apparently I'm getting my money back and a part of the seller's commission along with a $200 credit towards a different purchase. Still a bummer for sure though I was hoping to use my points in a few months and thought this was a good deal for exactly what I want.


----------



## Wedgeout

Brittni Bouse said:


> I was shocked too and said that to them. Apparently I'm getting my money back and a part of the seller's commission along with a $200 credit towards a different purchase. Still a bummer for sure though I was hoping to use my points in a few months and thought this was a good deal for exactly what I want.


Glad getting some sort of consolation. Sorry going through this. If the seller is reading this: That was a “rear end” move in my opinion. Not nice.


----------



## Sandisw

Bryan Burmeister said:


> I'm surprised that this is allowed?



All the broker can do is charge them the commission and return a buyers funds.  I mean, someone could try to force the sale, but the cost of that would not make it worth it for a timeshare.

Maybe the sellers had a loan to pay off and thought they’d have funds to do so and something happened that prevented that.


----------



## Pharmgirl123

I PASSED!!!!!! OMG!! I’m now a DVC owner!! Is it crazy I’m actually crying?!?

Pharmgirl123---$86-$26865-280-SSR-Aug-0/19, 313/20, 280/21, 280/22- sent 8/27, passed 9/24



Pharmgirl123 said:


> I highly doubt this will pass but I’m still keeping my fingers crossed!!
> 
> Pharmgirl123---$86-$26865-280-SSR-Aug-0/19, 313/20, 280/21, 280/22- sent 8/27


----------



## Ruttangel

Pharmgirl123 said:


> I PASSED!!!!!! OMG!! I’m now a DVC owner!! Is it crazy I’m actually crying?!?
> 
> Pharmgirl123---$86-$26865-280-SSR-Aug-0/19, 313/20, 280/21, 280/22- sent 8/27, passed 9/24


You beat Disney, Yay!!!!!!


----------



## jomik1

Pharmgirl123 said:


> I PASSED!!!!!! OMG!! I’m now a DVC owner!! Is it crazy I’m actually crying?!?
> 
> Pharmgirl123---$86-$26865-280-SSR-Aug-0/19, 313/20, 280/21, 280/22- sent 8/27, passed 9/24


This gives me so much hope for mine to pass!!!


----------



## Pharmgirl123

jomik1 said:


> This gives me so much hope for mine to pass!!!



Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Good luck!


----------



## Lorana

Pharmgirl123 said:


> I PASSED!!!!!! OMG!! I’m now a DVC owner!! Is it crazy I’m actually crying?!?
> 
> Pharmgirl123---$86-$26865-280-SSR-Aug-0/19, 313/20, 280/21, 280/22- sent 8/27, passed 9/24


Woah!  what an awesome price AND it passed ROFR!  Congrats!! AND WELCOME HOME!!


----------



## mattburmeister

Bryan Burmeister said:


> Just found out that Disney waived ROFR on our contract.
> 
> Bryan Burmeister---$93-$21030-210-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 210/21- sent 8/24, passed 9/24
> 
> I imagine this one just squeaked by, based on what else has been taken.  Just goes to show that no one can predict Disney's process.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here, to indicate how I imagine it goes......
> 
> View attachment 527875


 Welcome home!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Bryan Burmeister said:


> Just found out that Disney waived ROFR on our contract.
> 
> Bryan Burmeister---$93-$21030-210-SSR-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 300/20, 210/21- sent 8/24, passed 9/24
> 
> I imagine this one just squeaked by, based on what else has been taken.  Just goes to show that no one can predict Disney's process.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just leave this here, to indicate how I imagine it goes......
> 
> View attachment 527875


A monkey eating random pieces of paper is actually exactly how I've imagined the process 

I'll keep my fingers crossed that the monkey doesn't gobble up my pending SSR contract!


----------



## Sandisw

Today’s a good day foe a few things that passed at great prices.  Congrats to all!


----------



## CherryDB

Pharmgirl123 said:


> I PASSED!!!!!! OMG!! I’m now a DVC owner!! Is it crazy I’m actually crying?!?
> 
> Pharmgirl123---$86-$26865-280-SSR-Aug-0/19, 313/20, 280/21, 280/22- sent 8/27, passed 9/24


Congrats! And welcome home!


----------



## Wedgeout

Actually ‘passing’ ROFR is got to first heading for second (closing), then it’s third (deed recorded), ending with the slide into the ‘welcome home’ part when membership is recognized.


----------



## EM Lawrence

It’s nice to see these large SSR contracts with great prices passing again!!


----------



## redc

Just an update:
redc---$90-$21,373-210-AUL-Aug-0/19, 186/20, 210/21, 210/22
Offered 8/08
Countered / Accepted 8/09
Sent to Disney ROFR 8/11 
PASSED ROFR 9/14
Received/Sent Closing Docs to Escrow Agent 9/24


----------



## Lorana

Guys, guys, guys, I am DYING over here to post an offer I got accepted because I am SO EXCITED at what I just signed, but I'm afraid to post it before I get the "it was sent to ROFR today" email from the Broker because I still cannot believe my luck and  I keep waiting for the seller to change their minds, lol.  BUT I WANT TO SHARE!! but I don't want to jinx myself, LOL.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> A monkey eating random pieces of paper is actually exactly how I've imagined the process
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed that the monkey doesn't gobble up my pending SSR contract!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Lorana said:


> Guys, guys, guys, I am DYING over here to post an offer I got accepted because I am SO EXCITED at what I just signed, but I'm afraid to post it before I get the "it was sent to ROFR today" email from the Broker because I still cannot believe my luck and  I keep waiting for the seller to change their minds, lol.  BUT I WANT TO SHARE!! but I don't want to jinx myself, LOL.



          
Waiting with anticipation!! Excited and crossing my fingers for you!!

Edited to Add:  How about a hint.....which resort??


----------



## mlittig

I am so excited that my daughter and her family just heard today that they passed ROFR on their very first DVC contract at AKV  Pretty fast decision in only 29 days  Their broker told them they can expect to receive their closing documents in two weeks  Now it is starting to feel real to them 

mlittig---$119-$13600-110-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 110/21, 110/22- sent 8/26, passed 9/24


----------



## Lorana

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Waiting with anticipation!! Excited and crossing my fingers for you!!
> 
> Edited to Add:  How about a hint.....which resort??


But won't that just jinx me???

....but I see that the Title Company just charged my CC.  Does that mean I'm safe??  Can I share??


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Lorana said:


> But won't that just jinx me???
> 
> ....but I see that the Title Company just charged my CC.  Does that mean I'm safe??  Can I share??


 

I think if the credit has been swiped, you are good to go!


----------



## Lorana

ABE4DISNEY said:


> I think if the credit has been swiped, you are good to go!


All right, all right, I'll go format my links now.  I made the offer on SUNDAY, called on Monday, got accepted on Tuesday, got documents on Wednesday, so I'm kind of dying that it's now Thursday and I don't have the "sent to ROFR" email yet, lol!


----------



## ScubaCat

Pharmgirl123 said:


> ! Is it crazy I’m actually crying?!?


 
I'm afraid so. By law, I have to report this.

  hah just kidding. Welcome home!


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Ugh...

Ssplashhmtn---$149-$34040-220-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 295/21- sent 8/24, taken 9/24


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

So sorry about that!  I hope you find another contract!


----------



## DisneyNikki

CherryDB said:


> Congrats! And welcome home!


Awesome price. So happy for you


----------



## Lorana

I AM SO EXCITED I'M BOUNCING OFF THE WALLS!!!

Lorana---$195-$5812-27-VGC-Oct-0/19, 13/20, 27/21, 27/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25* 
Lorana---$195-$7,373-35-VGC-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25* 
_  *expecting this to be sent tomorrow_

I cannot believe I managed to snag two small Grand Californian contracts at $195/point!!!  And the seller paying 2020 MFs!

Yes, it is fairly stripped till 2021, and it's an Oct UY (all my other contracts are Sep UY), but it's the PERFECT amount of points for me, giving me 3 nights Studio in the fall every year, 3 nights 1BR every other year, or 3 nights 2BR every 3rd year.  As much as I'd prefer Sep UY, I don't intend to use it for anything other than VGC, so this is fine.  And honestly once we are empty-nesters, if we rent one year (I figure I'll never have a problem renting VGC) and go the following, it'll pay for dues both years and half of our passes, so it's also perfect.  I had been resigned that I either wouldn't own at VGC because I'd just never be willing to pay where prices are going (and by the time they fell, we wouldn't be looking to do DL so often), or that I'd pay far too much for it or end up with more points than we realistically need.  

Aaaaand, now we can get our few nights a year at VGC *and* I complete my Peter Dominick trifecta of WL, AKL, and GC!!

EEEEEEE!!!  Please let this pass!!!


----------



## Sandisw

Lorana said:


> I AM SO EXCITED I'M BOUNCING OFF THE WALLS!!!
> 
> Lorana---$195-$5812-27-VGC-Oct-0/19, 13/20, 27/21, 27/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25*
> Lorana---$195-$7,373-35-VGC-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25*
> _  *expecting this to be sent tomorrow_
> 
> I cannot believe I managed to snag two small Grand Californian contracts at $195/point!!!  And the seller paying 2020 MFs!
> 
> Yes, it is fairly stripped till 2021, and it's an Oct UY (all my other contracts are Sep UY), but it's the PERFECT amount of points for me, giving me 3 nights Studio in the fall every year, 3 nights 1BR every other year, or 3 nights 2BR every 3rd year.  As much as I'd prefer Sep UY, I don't intend to use it for anything other than VGC, so this is fine.  And honestly once we are empty-nesters, if we rent one year (I figure I'll never have a problem renting VGC) and go the following, it'll pay for dues both years and half of our passes, so it's also perfect.  I had been resigned that I either wouldn't own at VGC because I'd just never be willing to pay where prices are going (and by the time they fell, we wouldn't be looking to do DL so often), or that I'd pay far too much for it or end up with more points than we realistically need.
> 
> Aaaaand, now we can get our few nights a year at VGC *and* I complete my Peter Dominick trifecta of WL, AKL, and GC!!
> 
> EEEEEEE!!!  Please let this pass!!!



Patience pays off! Yeah!


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> I AM SO EXCITED I'M BOUNCING OFF THE WALLS!!!
> 
> Lorana---$195-$5812-27-VGC-Oct-0/19, 13/20, 27/21, 27/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25*
> Lorana---$195-$7,373-35-VGC-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25*
> _  *expecting this to be sent tomorrow_
> 
> I cannot believe I managed to snag two small Grand Californian contracts at $195/point!!!  And the seller paying 2020 MFs!
> 
> Yes, it is fairly stripped till 2021, and it's an Oct UY (all my other contracts are Sep UY), but it's the PERFECT amount of points for me, giving me 3 nights Studio in the fall every year, 3 nights 1BR every other year, or 3 nights 2BR every 3rd year.  As much as I'd prefer Sep UY, I don't intend to use it for anything other than VGC, so this is fine.  And honestly once we are empty-nesters, if we rent one year (I figure I'll never have a problem renting VGC) and go the following, it'll pay for dues both years and half of our passes, so it's also perfect.  I had been resigned that I either wouldn't own at VGC because I'd just never be willing to pay where prices are going (and by the time they fell, we wouldn't be looking to do DL so often), or that I'd pay far too much for it or end up with more points than we realistically need.
> 
> Aaaaand, now we can get our few nights a year at VGC *and* I complete my Peter Dominick trifecta of WL, AKL, and GC!!
> 
> EEEEEEE!!!  Please let this pass!!!





ABE4DISNEY said:


> Waiting with anticipation!! Excited and crossing my fingers for you!!
> 
> Edited to Add:  How about a hint.....which resort??


I should have tagged you above @ABE4DISNEY but Grand Californian!  I found my unicorn contract for VGC and I'm still pinching myself that I got them for $195/point.  

Well, this one unicorn contract.  ;-)  Now that I have this one, the question is WHAT NEXT??  (Though DH as happy as he is says that my bidding on contracts privilege needs to be revoked for a while!)  Maybe someday I'll just end up with small contracts at all of them, lol.


----------



## Lorana

Sandisw said:


> Patience pays off! Yeah!


It does!  I'm so glad I didn't give into temptation to take that 100-point SEP UY at $237/point and listened to my brain that said "no way; that's too much."  AND then listened to my instinct that for some reason said "check the brokers website tonight" randomly on a Sunday evening.  ;-)


----------



## coasternut22

coasternut22---$123-$13598-100-AKV-Mar-0/20, 191/21, 100/22 - sent 8/25, passed 9/24.

30 days. Very happy to add on at AKV!!!


----------



## poofyo101

Lorana said:


> It does!  I'm so glad I didn't give into temptation to take that 100-point SEP UY at $237/point and listened to my brain that said "no way; that's too much."  AND then listened to my instinct that for some reason said "check the brokers website tonight" randomly on a Sunday evening.  ;-)


I saw it too late or I also would have bought it. congrats


----------



## Pilotgirl126

Pilotgirl126---$101-$25003-225-SSR-Sep-225/19, 225/20, 225/21, 225/22- sent 8/25, passed 9/24


----------



## Lorana

poofyo101 said:


> I saw it too late or I also would have bought it. congrats


Thank you!  I think I must’ve truly lucked out and got on their site just as it was posted. My offer was in within seconds. I didn’t honestly think I’d be first on both - and I confess I felt the teeniest bit of guilt of snagging both - but either contract was just a little too few in points, unless we only went every third year and could bank/borrow.


----------



## Paul Stupin

ScubaCat said:


> It's always random and generally your odds are good.  I'd never pay more just thinking it'll help "get it through".  Best to just submit your best offer. Then, if it gets bought back, submit another.


I think that’s a good strategy if you have unlimited time and patience. But if you find a contract with just the right UY and the right amount of points, at the right resort, I’d rather pay a little extra to increase the odds of passing ROFR. The incremental higher price of the points doesn't mean much in comparison with the money we pay in dues over the years.


----------



## Matty B13

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Ssplashhmtn---$149-$34040-220-VGF-Apr-0/19, 0/20, 295/21- sent 8/24, taken 9/24


BOOOOOOO!  Sorry it got taken.


----------



## Kmedders

My offer is sitting with Disney but I was rereading the contract and am not quite clear on the points. I was hoping the experts here could explain to me. If I close in November, theoretically how many points would I have to use for 2021? Sorry... I’m just not fully understanding how points work yet. First timer here. Photo of the chart in question below.


----------



## Snowmiser

Snowmiser said:


> I finally got a Beach Club offer accepted! Would have been better if it happened before they started taking contracts, but oh well.  I sold a contract that closed in July after waiting 55 days for ROFR so hoping this one goes faster (and that they don't take it).
> 
> Snowmiser---$130-$20830-150-BCV-Mar-0/19, 102/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/27



Just got an email from my broker that we passed! I’m shocked it came back already - I was hoping maybe we’d hear next week. I’m assuming it came back yesterday and she just sent the email this morning. Will update with the tool this weekend. Good luck and happy Friday everyone!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Lorana said:


> I should have tagged you above @ABE4DISNEY but Grand Californian! I found my unicorn contract for VGC and I'm still pinching myself that I got them for $195/point.


WOWZERS!!  You found your unicorn(s)!! And they are paying for MF!! Nice work!!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Kmedders said:


> My offer is sitting with Disney but I was rereading the contract and am not quite clear on the points. I was hoping the experts here could explain to me. If I close in November, theoretically how many points would I have to use for 2021? Sorry... I’m just not fully understanding how points work yet. First timer here. Photo of the chart in question below.View attachment 527985


Okay, looks like you have 320 available this year...you have to use 160 of that before they expire.  You can bank the other 160 into 2021 if you want giving you 320 for next year.  But what is your use year?


----------



## Kmedders

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Okay, looks like you have 320 available this year...you have to use 160 of that before they expire.  You can bank the other 160 into 2021 if you want giving you 320 for next year.  But what is your use year?


September


----------



## Ruttangel

Snowmiser said:


> Just got an email from my broker that we passed! I’m shocked it came back already - I was hoping maybe we’d hear next week. I’m assuming it came back yesterday and she just sent the email this morning. Will update with the tool this weekend. Good luck and happy Friday everyone!


That’s a great deal, more than $100 a point less than direct
Well played


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Kmedders said:


> September


Ah, that is perfect then; you will have plenty of time to decide what to do with your 2020 points.

September 1, 2020 – You have 320 points that can be used for stays between 9/1/2020 – 8/31/2021.  160 of these you MUST use since they are from 2019.  The other 160 can be banked into 2021 (9/1/21---8/31/22).  If you want to bank these, your deadline is April 30, 2021.


----------



## Sandisw

Kmedders said:


> September


 
Since your 2020 UY just started for September ...forget calendar year just UY....the banked 2019 points needs to be used by Aug 31st, 2021.

All other points are normal and can be banked. Or borrowed up to 50%


----------



## Kmedders

Thank you all!!


----------



## Lorana

ABE4DISNEY said:


> WOWZERS!!  You found your unicorn(s)!! And they are paying for MF!! Nice work!!


Thank you!  So far every morning I've woken up, I keep expecting to find out I dreamed it, lol.


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> I AM SO EXCITED I'M BOUNCING OFF THE WALLS!!!
> 
> Lorana---$195-$5812-27-VGC-Oct-0/19, 13/20, 27/21, 27/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25*
> Lorana---$195-$7,373-35-VGC-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25*
> _  *expecting this to be sent tomorrow_
> 
> ....EEEEEEE!!!  Please let this pass!!!



Got the email and it’s off to ROFR today!  Oh the next 30-50 days is going to be torture. 

How safe am I?  Does Disney often take VGC under $200 in ROFR??


----------



## Ruttangel

Lorana said:


> Got the email and it’s off to ROFR today!  Oh the next 30-50 days is going to be torture.
> 
> How safe am I?  Does Disney often take VGC under $200 in ROFR??


Here’s the ones taken in last 9 month

—$200-$32702-160-VGC-Oct-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 9/24, taken 10/11

--$165-$29975-175-VGC-Sep-0/18, 175/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 11/14, taken 11/26

—$155-$25800-160-VGC-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 125/20, 160/21-seller paying closing- sent 10/28, taken 12/6

--$165-$37987-225-VGC-Feb-0/19, 23/20, 225/21- sent 12/2, taken 12/11

-$165-$27400-160-VGC-Dec-0/18, 142/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/17, taken 2/4


----------



## Lorana

Ruttangel said:


> Here’s the ones taken in last 9 month
> 
> —$200-$32702-160-VGC-Oct-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 9/24, taken 10/11
> 
> --$165-$29975-175-VGC-Sep-0/18, 175/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 11/14, taken 11/26
> 
> —$155-$25800-160-VGC-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 125/20, 160/21-seller paying closing- sent 10/28, taken 12/6
> 
> --$165-$37987-225-VGC-Feb-0/19, 23/20, 225/21- sent 12/2, taken 12/11
> 
> -$165-$27400-160-VGC-Dec-0/18, 142/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/17, taken 2/4


That one taken in October is a little concerning, but it was a 160-point fully loaded, and seems to be an outlier.  So I'm going to cross my fingers and trust I'll be all good.  Nothing to do now but wait...


----------



## Ruttangel

Lorana said:


> That one taken in October is a little concerning, but it was a 160-point fully loaded, and seems to be an outlier.  So I'm going to cross my fingers and trust I'll be all good.  Nothing to do now but wait...


I did some analysis which showed Disney hadn’t taken a contract under 100points in our threads for a long long time, must be the closing costs per point or something.
I’m super confident for you!


----------



## poofyo101

Ruttangel said:


> Here’s the ones taken in last 9 month
> 
> —$200-$32702-160-VGC-Oct-0/18, 320/19, 160/20- sent 9/24, taken 10/11
> 
> --$165-$29975-175-VGC-Sep-0/18, 175/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 11/14, taken 11/26
> 
> —$155-$25800-160-VGC-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 125/20, 160/21-seller paying closing- sent 10/28, taken 12/6
> 
> --$165-$37987-225-VGC-Feb-0/19, 23/20, 225/21- sent 12/2, taken 12/11
> 
> -$165-$27400-160-VGC-Dec-0/18, 142/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/17, taken 2/4


two of those mine. dangit.


----------



## Lorana

poofyo101 said:


> two of those mine. dangit.


Oooof, that's awful.  2 in 9 months?  I hope a contract comes along for you soon at a reasonable price!


----------



## jbreen2010

We're at day 45 of waiting.  Reached out to the broker and she said she would check back again with DVC on day 50.  I feel like most people are seeing passes on day 30.  Has anyone else had such a long wait?  Our first contract we offered on got taken at ROFR on day 35 back in August.  Hopeful new member....I WANT TO GET INTO THIS CLUB ALREADY!!!!


----------



## Wiltony

wiltony---$150-$8489-50-BLT-Oct-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 08/26/2020, passed 9/24/2020


----------



## IsamarV14

First contract for us and couldn’t be more excited!! Very surprised this passed, as well 

IsamarV14---$65-$4386-50-VB-Aug-0/19, 50/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 8/26, passed 9/24


----------



## DVC92

My sale of 310 OKW points went to Disney on August 8th and they exercised their ROFR on September 9th. It took them until September 18th to forward me the closing documents which I returned on September 21st, and they received on September 22nd. I was told today that since everyone is working remotely, they only pick up and review packages once or twice a week - Friday or Monday.


----------



## Royal Consort

Lorana said:


> Thank you!  So far every morning I've woken up, I keep expecting to find out I dreamed it, lol.



I knew all that talk about saving money and that you didn't really need VGC was ALL A RUSE


----------



## Lorana

Royal Consort said:


> I knew all that talk about saving money and that you didn't really need VGC was ALL A RUSE


It's what I was telling myself to console myself for not finding the 50-point SEP UY first... and for passing up the 100-point because I couldn't stomach $237/point.  Because I didn't NEED VGC - we could just make that a cash stay, renting WDW points to cover it - and I absolutely could not go spend $20+k for it and leave my finances in a good state.  But, yes, I WANTED VGC.  

That said, this is dipping into savings I had not intended to touch, so now that I've achieved my goals I REALLY NEED TO STOP.  I kinda need January to come to hit with the "Annual Dues Bill" reality check / addonitis vaccine.  ;-)


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Lorana said:


> I AM SO EXCITED I'M BOUNCING OFF THE WALLS!!!
> Lorana---$195-$5812-27-VGC-Oct-0/19, 13/20, 27/21, 27/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25*
> Lorana---$195-$7,373-35-VGC-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25*
> _  *expecting this to be sent tomorrow_



Woo Hoo - It's going to be fun going through this process with you, @Lorana!  DH @JavaDuck and I just put in for a VGC contract on Tuesday so (knock on wood) are just on your heels of becoming owners there - SO EXCITED!  We'll post ours using the tool once it heads off to ROFR (very soon!) but it's 200 points @ $199/point.  Stripped of 2021 points (and Feb Use Year)... so 2020 likely won't happen in time to use anywhere.  Buyer paid 2020 and 2021 MFs though so that works.  Seeing that one $200 contract recently taken make me nervous but let's hope!  See you at the finish line!


----------



## Lorana

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Woo Hoo - It's going to be fun going through this process with you, @Lorana!  DH @JavaDuck and I just put in for a VGC contract on Tuesday so (knock on wood) are just on your heels of becoming owners there - SO EXCITED!  We'll post ours using the tool once it heads off to ROFR (very soon!) but it's 200 points @ $199/point.  Stripped of 2021 points (and Feb Use Year)... so 2020 likely won't happen in time to use anywhere.  Buyer paid 2020 and 2021 MFs though so that works.  Seeing that one $200 contract recently taken make me nervous but let's hope!  See you at the finish line!


Oh, congrats!!  Hope we both make it to the finish line, ROFR-buddy!


----------



## Royal Consort

Lorana said:


> That said, this is dipping into savings I had not intended to touch, so now that I've achieved my goals I REALLY NEED TO STOP.  I kinda need January to come to hit with the "Annual Dues Bill" reality check / addonitis vaccine.  ;-)




It's a good thing I want the DLH tower so badly or I don't think I would stop either. Unless there's a third lockdown here. I buy 1 contract per lockdown.


----------



## Lorana

Royal Consort said:


> It's a good thing I want the DLH tower so badly or I don't think I would stop either. Unless there's a third lockdown here. I buy 1 contract per lockdown.


DLH Tower was my backup if I couldn't get VGC, so unless DLH Tower has a great add-on offer, I'm likely to pass at this point now that I have VGC.  Reflections, though, is another matter...  but now I need to save up again.  I guess it's a good thing it's delayed, lol (shhhh! don't tell me it's cancelled! I'm holding out hope it's only delayed!).


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Tower is going to be cool but well... just can't beat the location of VGC!!!  It also has some of the biggest rooms (for WDW only OKW, RIV and Poly are larger for studios and only OKW for 1 bedrooms).  Those Californians like to stretch out.  Yaaaaass.!  And it will be a lot easier getting a room (using our direct points) at Tower than the other way around since VGC is so small.  Will be so nice to have home court 11month advantage @VGC!  But yes... I wouldn't rule out getting some Tower points when that happens (but for now they can just slow that construction down so we can save - haha).


----------



## EM Lawrence

jbreen2010 said:


> We're at day 45 of waiting.  Reached out to the broker and she said she would check back again with DVC on day 50.  I feel like most people are seeing passes on day 30.  Has anyone else had such a long wait?  Our first contract we offered on got taken at ROFR on day 35 back in August.  Hopeful new member....I WANT TO GET INTO THIS CLUB ALREADY!!!!


I had to wait 62 days.  I have a theory that they were waiting for banked points to expire on the contract I purchased before they let it pass.  I can’t think of any other reason it would take so long.  It was a pretty run of the mill Poly contract.


----------



## E2ME2

jomik1 said:


> This gives me so much hope for mine to pass!!!





Pharmgirl123 said:


> I PASSED!!!!!! OMG!! I’m now a DVC owner!! Is it crazy I’m actually crying?!?
> 
> Pharmgirl123---$86-$26865-280-SSR-Aug-0/19, 313/20, 280/21, 280/22- sent 8/27, passed 9/24



Oh WOW - You passed ROFR at $86PP for SSR ?
That's awesome (maybe upsetting to a few folks who had theirs taken at higher prices per point)  
Welcome Home, SSR neighbor!


----------



## Pharmgirl123

E2ME2 said:


> Oh WOW - You passed ROFR at $86PP for SSR ?
> That's awesome (maybe upsetting to a few folks who had theirs taken at higher prices per point)
> Welcome Home, SSR neighbor!



I’m still in shock! The news made 2020 just a little bit brighter. Thank you neighbor!


----------



## Llama mama

We passed FROR yesterday which was 29 days for a BCV resale. Which I thought was really quick.


----------



## Cupcake232

If you are planning to purchase a resale contract, please read my post: 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/buyers-sellers-beware.3814247/


----------



## Jecks

JECKS---$156-$24116-150-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/25, passed 9/24


----------



## Cupcake232

Jecks said:


> JECKS---$156-$24116-150-VGF-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/25, passed 9/24


Congrats and in under 30 days!!!


----------



## PartyCat20

PartyCat20---$85-$15600-160-AUL-Mar-134/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-Subsidized dues- sent 8/24, passed 9/24

2nd and last contract for awhile!! We have SSR and AUL now!


----------



## Budzooka

Budzooka---$110-$17500-150-AUL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 150/21, 150/22-Subsidized dues- sent 9/26 

We are close to being Aulani owners with subsidized dues!  So excited....been on the hunt for a few months and finally found the right one!


----------



## MiniMN

MiniMN---$118-$9805-75-SSR-Sep-0/19, 99/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 9/25


----------



## Jecks

Cupcake232 said:


> Congrats and in under 30 days!!!



Thanks! Felt like longer because the sellers took an extra 8 days after I signed to sign their paperwork. Glad it passed though!


----------



## lovethesun12

CarpeDream71 said:


> I know everyone's different, but I'm not sure I would deal with an international seller again. First of all, it extends the time.  The seller took over a week to sign the initial paperwork for RoFR, and now I am waiting three weeks on Monday and they still haven't sent back the closing docs.


I thought about this post again today given my current experience.

I waited (anxiously) exactly 3 weeks for closing docs before contacting the broker, then received them that day.

Sent my closing docs registered mail and they arrived in the US 3 days after sending. They were signed for by the recipient a week ago. Just received a call asking whether or not they were sent yet by the broker. 

Personally I don't mind it's a little slower because I don't need the points ASAP and I was prepared it would be after reading other experiences, but after reading your post I can't help but wonder how much of the blame I'm taking for this being so slow? lol.


----------



## Lorana

Is it awful that part of me is like "well, what do I do now?" now that I'm not stalking the broker sites for the next contract?  (I actually have a PILE of things to do, so it's not as if I cannot keep myself busy, but it feels super weird to be "done" in looking for contracts for a while!)


----------



## Ruttangel

Lorana said:


> Is it awful that part of me is like "well, what do I do now?" now that I'm not stalking the broker sites for the next contract?  (I actually have a PILE of things to do, so it's not as if I cannot keep myself busy, but it feels super weird to be "done" in looking for contracts for a while!)


This is how I feel too, you almost want Disney to take contracts by ROFR so you can start the buzz and adrenaline rush again.

Although planning trips and watching DVC shows is keeping my addiction in check at the minute.


----------



## Cupcake232

Lorana said:


> Is it awful that part of me is like "well, what do I do now?" now that I'm not stalking the broker sites for the next contract?  (I actually have a PILE of things to do, so it's not as if I cannot keep myself busy, but it feels super weird to be "done" in looking for contracts for a while!)


I completely understand this sentiment. Even when I’m not looking for myself I’ve been looking for a friend! It’s so addicting!!!


----------



## kerrylacherry

Llama mama said:


> We passed FROR yesterday which was 29 days for a BCV resale. Which I thought was really quick.



Congrats! gives me hope the waiting will be over soon as mine rounds the 3 week mark


----------



## Sandisw

Lorana said:


> Is it awful that part of me is like "well, what do I do now?" now that I'm not stalking the broker sites for the next contract?  (I actually have a PILE of things to do, so it's not as if I cannot keep myself busy, but it feels super weird to be "done" in looking for contracts for a while!)



No. I keep watching things and want to get back in the game again but I don’t need it yet since my BLT was fully loaded.

But, I just want to say I bought more! Lol


----------



## Skyborndancer

Skyborndancer---$133-$36700-250-PVB-Oct-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 8/1, passed 9/17


----------



## Wedgeout

Skyborndancer said:


> Skyborndancer---$133-$36700-250-PVB-Oct-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 8/1, passed 9/17


Well worth the wait!! Congrats.


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> Is it awful that part of me is like "well, what do I do now?" now that I'm not stalking the broker sites for the next contract?  (I actually have a PILE of things to do, so it's not as if I cannot keep myself busy, but it feels super weird to be "done" in looking for contracts for a while!)


I thought I was DONE back in March, and I'm grateful for my add-on at SSR, but then I saw the cutest little BCV contract, and it started calling to me. 
I didn't even have BCV on my radar (had been considering BWV), but an impetuous bid led to a reasonable counter offer, and now I'm sitting on day 11 of waiting for ROFR!  
Is there any cure for this sickness we call Addonitis ??


----------



## Rustygirl84

E2ME2 said:


> I thought I was DONE back in March, and I'm grateful for my add-on at SSR, but then I saw the cutest little BCV contract, and it started calling to me.
> I didn't even have BCV on my radar (had been considering BWV), but an impetuous bid led to a reasonable counter offer, and now I'm sitting on day 11 of waiting for ROFR!
> Is there any cure for this sickness we call Addonitis ??



I did the exact same thing but I didn’t even ask to negotiate. I have been waiting for a small BCV contract with my use year and passed one up a few weeks back.But I feel like I am finally okay with my 3 home resorts hahaha


----------



## Lorana

Skyborndancer said:


> Skyborndancer---$133-$36700-250-PVB-Oct-0/19, 250/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 8/1, passed 9/17


What a great price! Congrats!


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> Is there any cure for this sickness we call Addonitis ??


Ha ha Ha, if I’m any indicator, NO!
Though I might feel differently come January. ;-)


----------



## DougEFresh3011

DougEFresh---$90-$44528-440-OKW(E)-Dec-243/19, 440/20, 440/21- sent 7/22, passed 9/3


----------



## poofyo101

DougEFresh3011 said:


> DougEFresh---$90-$44528-440-OKW(E)-Dec-243/19, 440/20, 440/21- sent 7/22, passed 9/3


good deal


----------



## CarpeDream71

lovethesun12 said:


> I thought about this post again today given my current experience.
> 
> I waited (anxiously) exactly 3 weeks for closing docs before contacting the broker, then received them that day.
> 
> Sent my closing docs registered mail and they arrived in the US 3 days after sending. They were signed for by the recipient a week ago. Just received a call asking whether or not they were sent yet by the broker.
> 
> Personally I don't mind it's a little slower because I don't need the points ASAP and I was prepared it would be after reading other experiences, but after reading your post I can't help but wonder how much of the blame I'm taking for this being so slow? lol.


That could very well be, and I certainly apologize if my comments offended.  It was not my intent to lay blame, and I should acknowledge here that you are correct, there may be a myriad of reasons for an extended transaction time, and those may be completely outside a participant's control.
My main reason for posting was ultimately the FIRPTA concern, and because I was surprised as a Buyer by exactly what it entailed when signing the closing paperwork, I thought it might be helpful to other buyers to understand the process.
To be fair, I should have also considered my international seller's perspective as well, as these boards are for all Disney lovers, both domestic and international, both Buyers and Sellers.  I will make sure to do that in the future before posting.  Thank you for bringing this to my attention, and congratulations on your new purchase!  I hope everything goes fabulous for you!  XO


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## lovethesun12

CarpeDream71 said:


> That could very well be, and I certainly apologize if my comments offended.  It was not my intent to lay blame, and I should acknowledge here that you are correct, there may be a myriad of reasons for an extended transaction time, and those may be completely outside a participant's control.
> My main reason for posting was ultimately the FIRPTA concern, and because I was surprised as a Buyer by exactly what it entailed when signing the closing paperwork, I thought it might be helpful to other buyers to understand the process.
> To be fair, I should have also considered my international seller's perspective as well, as these boards are for all Disney lovers, both domestic and international, both Buyers and Sellers.  I will make sure to do that in the future before posting.  Thank you for bringing this to my attention, and congratulations on your new purchase!  I hope everything goes fabulous for you!  XO


No offense taken at all. I definitely wouldn't blame anyone for not wanting to deal with extra paper work or tax concerns, even more so after a negative experience. I wouldn't want to either. Sorry if it came across that way, I'm often not great at putting my thoughts into words  That shouldn't have happened to you and I think the responsibility there definitely would land somewhere with the title company/broker/seller but shouldn't have been an issue for you to deal with. 

It just made me consider what my seller is currently going through. I hope it isn't a bad experience for them. I waited 3 weeks for closing docs but I think on the next one I would call earlier than I did, regardless of when I wanted the points, just to keep the ball rolling.


----------



## E2ME2

Rustygirl84 said:


> I did the exact same thing but I didn’t even ask to negotiate. I have been waiting for a small BCV contract with my use year and passed one up a few weeks back.But I feel like I am finally okay with my 3 home resorts hahaha


Maybe I scooped up the one you passed up ??


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

pangyal said:


> Updated!


Hi- our contract passed, but I may not have properly formatted it before- here is the updated string using the formatting tool:

HappyThoughtsTees---$202-$34320-160-VGC-Jun-102/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-seller pays '19 MFs- sent 8/11, passed 9/14

Thank you so much!!


----------



## pangyal

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Hi- our contract passed, but I may not have properly formatted it before- here is the updated string using the formatting tool:
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$202-$34320-160-VGC-Jun-102/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-seller pays '19 MFs- sent 8/11, passed 9/14
> 
> Thank you so much!!


I got you now...thank you very much for formatting it “as requested” and congratulations!!!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Hi- our contract passed, but I may not have properly formatted it before- here is the updated string using the formatting tool:
> 
> HappyThoughtsTees---$202-$34320-160-VGC-Jun-102/19, 160/20, 160/21, 160/22-seller pays '19 MFs- sent 8/11, passed 9/14
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Congrats!


----------



## Lovinallthingsdisney

DisneyFan5404 said:


> I'm a little worried - ours is $108 for 250 points.  The owners were asking $110 so we offered $108 and they accepted.  Our first resale offer.  I didn't give ROFR too much thought until I startled looking at this thread.


We just picked up 200 points at $110 which passed.  (Closed August 31)  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

Lorana said:


> I AM SO EXCITED I'M BOUNCING OFF THE WALLS!!!
> 
> Lorana---$195-$5812-27-VGC-Oct-0/19, 13/20, 27/21, 27/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25*
> Lorana---$195-$7,373-35-VGC-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25*
> _  *expecting this to be sent tomorrow_
> 
> I cannot believe I managed to snag two small Grand Californian contracts at $195/point!!!  And the seller paying 2020 MFs!
> 
> Yes, it is fairly stripped till 2021, and it's an Oct UY (all my other contracts are Sep UY), but it's the PERFECT amount of points for me, giving me 3 nights Studio in the fall every year, 3 nights 1BR every other year, or 3 nights 2BR every 3rd year.  As much as I'd prefer Sep UY, I don't intend to use it for anything other than VGC, so this is fine.  And honestly once we are empty-nesters, if we rent one year (I figure I'll never have a problem renting VGC) and go the following, it'll pay for dues both years and half of our passes, so it's also perfect.  I had been resigned that I either wouldn't own at VGC because I'd just never be willing to pay where prices are going (and by the time they fell, we wouldn't be looking to do DL so often), or that I'd pay far too much for it or end up with more points than we realistically need.
> 
> Aaaaand, now we can get our few nights a year at VGC *and* I complete my Peter Dominick trifecta of WL, AKL, and GC!!
> 
> EEEEEEE!!!  Please let this pass!!!


I know I’m late to the game here, but I wanted to say *CONGRATULATIONS*!!!  

I know how badly you wanted to own at VGC & complete your DVC trifecta! I’m so happy for you!!!  I hope you fly through ROFR & closing!!


----------



## Lorana

HappyDisneyWife said:


> I know I’m late to the game here, but I wanted to say *CONGRATULATIONS*!!!
> 
> I know how badly you wanted to own at VGC & complete your DVC trifecta! I’m so happy for you!!!  I hope you fly through ROFR & closing!!


Thank you!!!  I'm so happy and excited too!  I'm still pinching myself daily, lol, because I can't believe I got small VGC contracts for $195/point.

I really wish it was SEP UY, especially as we are likely to travel in Sep from time to time, but the more I think about it, the more I realize it's probably a good thing to keep it separate, as I won't be tempted to use VGC points for anything else!  ;-)


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

Lorana said:


> Thank you!!!  I'm so happy and excited too!  I'm still pinching myself daily, lol, because I can't believe I got small VGC contracts for $195/point.
> 
> I really wish it was SEP UY, especially as we are likely to travel in Sep from time to time, but the more I think about it, the more I realize it's probably a good thing to keep it separate, as I won't be tempted to use VGC points for anything else!  ;-)


Yeah, I imaigne you definetly want to use VGC points exclusively at VGC, lol.


----------



## Iahmom

Iahmom---$105-$12050-110-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 9/22.

status waiting and slightly worried.


----------



## Sandisw

Iahmom said:


> Iahmom---$105-$12050-110-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 110/22- sent 9/22.
> 
> status waiting and slightly worried.



I think you will be okay. Of course, we can’t predict but it seems within the range of passing.


----------



## gobeavs8

First time poster hoping to become a first time DVC member. 

gobeavs8---$115-$20300-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 237/21, 160/22- sent 9/28

Think I paid a bit more than I should, but was really eager to get my first contract.


----------



## ScubaCat

Bryan Burmeister said:


> Yeah, I imaigne you definetly want to use VGC points exclusively at VGC, lol.


No way - burn those bad boys at SSR!


----------



## JavaDuck

JavaDuck---$199-$40520-200-VGC-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-seller pays MF20&21- sent 9/30

Edit Note- Updated the sent date from 9/28 to 9/30.  Our resale agent said it would go on the 28th but it got held up 2 days.

We (me + @UrsulaWantsYourSoul )ended up putting an offer in on our first resale sooner than expected, but when this contract came available that matches the use year of our direct Riviera contract we bought this summer, we couldn't say no. No points until 2022, but with two big WDW trips planned in 2021, we will survive


----------



## purrenh1

gobeavs8 said:


> First time poster hoping to become a first time DVC member.
> 
> gobeavs8---$115-$20300-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 237/21, 160/22- sent 9/28
> 
> Think I paid a bit more than I should, but was really eager to get my first contract.


Nah, AKV has been trending up slightly (I did much the same but more $ per point on a smaller contract, which is usually how they're priced). Good luck!


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

JavaDuck said:


> JavaDuck---$199-$40520-200-VGC-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-seller pays MF20&21- sent 9/28
> 
> We (me + @UrsulaWantsYourSoul )ended up putting an offer in on our first resale sooner than expected, but when this contract came available that matches the use year of our direct Riviera contract we bought this summer, we couldn't say no. No points until 2022, but with two big WDW trips planned in 2021, we will survive


Haha, 'Survive'.  Love that.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Bryan Burmeister said:


> Haha, 'Survive'.  Love that.


Dodging Disco Balls on the Daily!


----------



## Paul Stupin

gobeavs8 said:


> First time poster hoping to become a first time DVC member.
> 
> gobeavs8---$115-$20300-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 237/21, 160/22- sent 9/28
> 
> Think I paid a bit more than I should, but was really eager to get my first contract.


I'm always reading these incredibly low purchase prices here, but I'm not sure its an accurate sample of the prices most people, who are not on these boards, are actually paying. I too felt that I had overpaid after subscribing to this thread!


----------



## Brittni Bouse

bb419---$145-$18850-130-PVB-Dec-33/19, 94/20, 130/21, 130/22- seller pay MF '20, sent 9/29


----------



## davidl81

Paul Stupin said:


> I'm always reading these incredibly low purchase prices here, but I'm not sure its an accurate sample of the prices most people, who are not on these boards, are actually paying. I too felt that I had overpaid after subscribing to this thread!


This board will skew your thoughts about what people are paying.  Like anything, there are deals to be had by sellers that are desperate to sell or going through non primary DVC brokers.  But the vast majority of DVC sales through the main brokers all fall within a pretty tight $ per point when adjusting for who pays dues and banked/striped etc.  You can find those low deals, but you may spend months trying to find the right size, use year etc.  Others are either fairly lucky, or have spent that amount of time.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

JavaDuck said:


> JavaDuck---$199-$40520-200-VGC-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-seller pays MF20&21- sent 9/28
> 
> We (me + @UrsulaWantsYourSoul )ended up putting an offer in on our first resale sooner than expected, but when this contract came available that matches the use year of our direct Riviera contract we bought this summer, we couldn't say no. No points until 2022, but with two big WDW trips planned in 2021, we will survive


Awesome!  That's the dream combo for us too.  DH and I have RVA and want to eventually own at VGC--staying in style at Disney coast to coast!  Fingers crossed for you and @UrsulaWantsYourSoul


----------



## Preds

Preds (SELLER) ---$132-$20,410-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 220/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/28, waiting


----------



## Ruttangel

Preds said:


> Preds (SELLER) ---$132-$19,950-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 220/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/28, pending


You got a great price, makes me sad to think of my poor $95 150pt that got taken....sigh, what could have been
By the way use the format tool on first page of thread to get this added to the list.


----------



## Preds

Ruttangel said:


> You got a great price, makes me sad to think of my poor $95 150pt that got taken....sigh, what could have been
> By the way use the format tool on first page of thread to get this added to the list.


I did use the tool but had to modify the total cost as I don't know the closing costs the buyer is paying (since I'm the seller).

As for the price,  we did OK, however, BWV fluctuates a lot, and I find August UY to be difficult to find and generally has higher cost per point than other Use Years (for the properties I look for at least).


----------



## ValW

Preds said:


> Preds (SELLER) ---$132-$19800-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 220/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/28, waiting




LOL!  I may be your buyer - I have the exact same contract (price, points, use year, ROFR date).  If so, closing costs are $610.


----------



## Preds

ValW said:


> LOL!  I may be your buyer - I have the exact same contract (price, points, use year, ROFR date).  If so, closing costs are $610.


May well be!  $610 sounds about right with Jeffrey Sweet doing the closing (his office is great to work with BTW, have done several closings with him).


----------



## Paul Stupin

davidl81 said:


> This board will skew your thoughts about what people are paying.  Like anything, there are deals to be had by sellers that are desperate to sell or going through non primary DVC brokers.  But the vast majority of DVC sales through the main brokers all fall within a pretty tight $ per point when adjusting for who pays dues and banked/striped etc.  You can find those low deals, but you may spend months trying to find the right size, use year etc.  Others are either fairly lucky, or have spent that amount of time.


Thank you for these thoughts! Some of these posted deals can also give rise to unrealistic expectations if you want to buy DVC sooner rather than later.


----------



## CastAStone

davidl81 said:


> there are deals to be had by sellers that are desperate to sell or going through non primary DVC brokers.


Or Fidelity.


----------



## ahward

Been very quiet on here in terms of approvals, submitted mine on 13th September, was hoping ROFR would pick up a little!


----------



## Rustygirl84

Now I feel like I am complete. Got my BCV 50 point contract and now I am all finished with adding on

Rustygirl84---$169-$9597-50-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 50/21- sent 9/29/2020


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Rustygirl84 said:


> Now I feel like I am complete. Got my BCV 50 point contract and now I am all finished with adding on
> 
> Rustygirl84---$169-$9597-50-BCV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 50/21- sent 9/29/2020



Haha, all finished with adding on. That's the funniest post of the day!!! I just added on 50 at BWV to my 100 at PVB, and last night I had a dream I added on 50 more to VGF. Our good friend Walt says, if you can dream it, you can do it! I wonder if he was factoring in people who have wives that are far more practical and mature than them...


----------



## DVCanonymouse

ALOOOOOHA!!  

We found out we passed late yesterday afternoon on our first (and only) contract at our beloved Poly! It was a strange day because it seemed like nobody was hearing news about rofr, and I expected to see lots of activity on this thread (which I have been stalking obsessively!), especially with it being a Tuesday. Then there was all the sad news about the Disney Cast Member lay-offs, which was so devastating (our prayers are with them and all the people suffering through so much right now). And so much cognitive dissonance that I still wanted to hear good personal news.  I had literally JUST texted DH with "since when is there a Tuesday without rofr decisions?"...and I got the e-mail less than 5 minutes later! Total wait time 32 days.  

DVCanonymouse---$130-$25480-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 57/20, 190/21, 190/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/28, passed 9/29 

Also want to say the total cost entry is different on this string than it was on my original "sent" string on page 80 because I erroneously added the Estoppel in my gleeful frenzy to get it up on August 28th. Hey, it's our first DVC rodeo!

Good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## Rustygirl84

TTA Rider Matt said:


> Haha, all finished with adding on. That's the funniest post of the day!!! I just added on 50 at BWV to my 100 at PVB, and last night I had a dream I added on 50 more to VGF. Our good friend Walt says, if you can dream it, you can do it! I wonder if he was factoring in people who have wives that are far more practical and mature than them...



My husband will not be happy if I add on anymore. I just got 3 contracts in the past 4-5 months


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

Rustygirl84 said:


> My husband will not be happy if I add on anymore. I just got 3 contracts in the past 4-5 months



Awesome, and congratulations! I did a more modest 2 contracts in 8 months lol. Now the race is on to get my points in my account before the 7 month booking window opens for my July 11 trip. Looks like it'll be a photo finish!


----------



## Lorana

DVCanonymouse said:


> ALOOOOOHA!!
> 
> We found out we passed late yesterday afternoon on our first (and only) contract at our beloved Poly! It was a strange day because it seemed like nobody was hearing news about rofr, and I expected to see lots of activity on this thread (which I have been stalking obsessively!), especially with it being a Tuesday. Then there was all the sad news about the Disney Cast Member lay-offs, which was so devastating (our prayers are with them and all the people suffering through so much right now). And so much cognitive dissonance that I still wanted to hear good personal news.  I had literally JUST texted DH with "since when is there a Tuesday without rofr decisions?"...and I got the e-mail less than 5 minutes later! Total wait time 32 days.
> 
> DVCanonymouse---$130-$25480-190-PVB-Aug-0/19, 57/20, 190/21, 190/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 8/28, passed 9/29
> 
> Also want to say the total cost entry is different on this string than it was on my original "sent" string on page 80 because I erroneously added the Estoppel in my gleeful frenzy to get it up on August 28th. Hey, it's our first DVC rodeo!
> 
> Good luck to those still waiting!


Congrats!!  That's a great price!  Welcome Home!


----------



## zebsterama

zebsterama said:


> After years and years and years of renting and a lot of hemming and hawing -- we finally took the plunge today.  Hopefully this contract passes the Disney sniff test and things work out.
> 
> This would be our first DVC purchase if it pans out.
> 
> zebsterama---$167-$29235-170-VGF-Mar-0/19, 307/20, 170/21, 170/22-Main paid until 2021- sent 8/25
> 
> Cheers



I am happy to report that we passed ROFR today. Yay!! 

zebsterama---$167-$29235-170-VGF-Mar-0/19, 307/20, 170/21-Main paid until 2021- sent 8/25, passed 9/30


----------



## DVCanonymouse

Lorana said:


> Congrats!!  That's a great price!  Welcome Home!



Thanks!  This gem popped up the day hubby gave me the green light to make an offer (and I don't really think that was a coincidence). We had been watching and researching for months and years...

And thank you so much for our first "Welcome Home!" outside our household. (We've been saying it nonstop to each other for 20 hours now LOL.)


----------



## DisneyNikki

I'm so impatient....sent 9/3 for BWV....any day now...


----------



## Figment's Girl

DisneyNikki said:


> I'm so impatient....sent 9/3 for BWV....any day now...


I'm there with you, we sent on 9/2. This is my second time waiting, first contract fell through just before closing.


----------



## jomik1

DisneyNikki said:


> I'm so impatient....sent 9/3 for BWV....any day now...


I know the feeling.  I'm 9/1. Waiting very impatiently!!!


----------



## SherylLC

What are my chances?

SherylLC---$185-$19545-100-VGC-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 7/21- sent 9/30


----------



## Lorana

SherylLC said:


> What are my chances?
> 
> SherylLC---$185-$19545-100-VGC-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 7/21- sent 9/30


That is an AMAZING price!  Now I'm wishing I had bid on that instead, or had actually offered less than full price on mine!


----------



## sbutcher27

DisneyNikki said:


> I'm so impatient....sent 9/3 for BWV....any day now...



I was just coming on here to post the same thing  Same boat as you...BWV sent on 9/3! Fingers crossed that we hear something soon!


----------



## Preds

Preds said:


> Preds (SELLER) ---$132-$20,410-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 220/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/28, waiting


Just got notification that ROFR cleared yesterday 9/29.

Thus:

Preds (SELLER)---$132-$20410-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 220/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/28, passed 9/29 

VAL, Welcome Home!


----------



## ValW

Preds said:


> Just got notification that ROFR cleared yesterday 9/29.
> 
> Thus:
> 
> Preds (SELLER)---$132-$20410-150-BWV-Aug-0/19, 220/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 8/28, passed 9/29
> 
> VAL, Welcome Home!




THANK YOU!  I'm so excited!!


----------



## DisneyNikki

jomik1 said:


> I know the feeling.  I'm 9/1. Waiting very impatiently!!!


Just want to know. I was fine until today and some are getting notice in less than 30 days so that doesn't help


----------



## DisneyNikki

sbutcher27 said:


> I was just coming on here to post the same thing  Same boat as you...BWV sent on 9/3! Fingers crossed that we hear something soon!


We are ROFR twins. Fingers crossed for the both of us.


----------



## poofyo101

SherylLC said:


> What are my chances?
> 
> SherylLC---$185-$19545-100-VGC-Oct-0/19, 100/20, 7/21- sent 9/30


makes me want to start trying VGC again.


----------



## lexxus379

Lexxus379---$105-$17990-165-SSR-Jun-330/20, 165/21, 165/22- Seller pays MF's 20, sent 9/1, passed 9/30

Our first one got taken so paid a little higher this time around!


----------



## Ruttangel

lexxus379 said:


> Lexxus379---$105-$17990-165-SSR-Jun-330/20, 165/21, 165/22- Seller pays MF's 20, sent 9/1, passed 9/30
> 
> Our first one got taken so paid a little higher this time around!


Looks pretty good price to me with all those points.
Well played!


----------



## Cattrip

DisneyNikki said:


> I'm so impatient....sent 9/3 for BWV....any day now...


I am 9/4.....now I’m getting anxious as it gets closer


----------



## Figment's Girl

We passed today!

Figment's Girl---$139-$14681-100-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/2, passed 9/30


----------



## Lorana

Figment's Girl said:


> We passed today!
> 
> Figment's Girl---$139-$14681-100-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/2, passed 9/30


Congrats and welcome home!!


----------



## mom2elle

Figment's Girl said:


> We passed today!
> 
> Figment's Girl---$139-$14681-100-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/2, passed 9/30


 Congrats!! Is that the first “sent in September” to pass?


----------



## sbutcher27

Figment's Girl said:


> We passed today!
> 
> Figment's Girl---$139-$14681-100-CCV@WL-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/2, passed 9/30



Congratulations 

Mine was sent for ROFR on 9/3, so now I'm really going to be obsessively checking my emails!!!!


----------



## Heatherlyeverafter

HeatherlyEverAfter---$105-$23274-200-AKV-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 9/2, passed 9/30

I was not expecting to hear back for at least another few days, so this was a very exciting surprise!


----------



## sbutcher27

WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!! We Passed!!!! It's my first contract, so I'm just a little excited 

sbutcher27---$120-$19747-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 9/3, passed 9/30


----------



## Lorana

Heatherlyeverafter said:


> HeatherlyEverAfter---$105-$23274-200-AKV-Jun-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 9/2, passed 9/30
> 
> I was not expecting to hear back for at least another few days, so this was a very exciting surprise!





sbutcher27 said:


> WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!! We Passed!!!! It's my first contract, so I'm just a little excited
> 
> sbutcher27---$120-$19747-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 9/3, passed 9/30


Happy happy joy joy!!  Welcome home!


----------



## ABJrGuy

Passed in 26 days!

ABJrGuy---$168-$8950-50-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 35/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 9/4, passed 9/30


----------



## Figment's Girl

ABJrGuy said:


> Passed in 26 days!
> 
> ABJrGuy---$168-$8950-50-CCV@WL-Aug-0/19, 35/20, 50/21, 50/22- sent 9/4, passed 9/30



Congrats neighbor!


----------



## DisneyFan5404

DisneyFan5404---$108-$27695-250-BWV-Oct-0/19, 363/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 9/2, passed 9/30

We passed!!! Seems to be a good day for many of us!  I am so happy


----------



## JillianLeigh

Passed!! Our first contract, and 10th wedding anniversary gift! Was not expecting to see it when I checked my email this afternoon. So happy for all that got good news today!!

JillianLeigh---$99-$12470-120-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 120/22- sent 9/2, passed 9/30


----------



## DisneyNikki

Oh my Gosh we passed. This is our first contract and I thought no way. Yippee doing flips over here



DisneyNikki---$101-$18000-170-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22-Seller pays me 2020- sent 9/3, passed 9/30


----------



## DisneyNikki

jomik1 said:


> I know the feeling.  I'm 9/1. Waiting very impatiently!!!


Did you here?


----------



## DisneyNikki

sbutcher27 said:


> WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!! We Passed!!!! It's my first contract, so I'm just a little excited
> 
> sbutcher27---$120-$19747-150-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 300/21, 150/22- sent 9/3, passed 9/30


Yay I was looking to see if you did. We did too. Howdy BWV neighbor.... So happy to be part of the family


----------



## macman123

Ruttangel said:


> Looks pretty good price to me with all those points.
> Well played!



I had a similar issue. I passed 3 contracts for SSR at $100, $103 and $105.


----------



## EM Lawrence

DisneyNikki said:


> Oh my Gosh we passed. This is our first contract and I thought no way. Yippee doing flips over here
> 
> 
> DisneyNikki---$101-$18000-170-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22-Seller pays me 2020- sent 9/3, passed 9/30


I’m totally jelly!


----------



## jomik1

DisneyNikki said:


> Did you here?


Nope.  Nothing yet.  It's killing me!!


----------



## DisneyNikki

jomik1 said:


> Nope.  Nothing yet.  It's killing me!!


Oh no. Fingers crossed. I bet tomorrow without a doubt.


----------



## TheTrailblazers

TheTrailblazers said:


> TheTrailblazers---$120-$6000-50-AKV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 50/21, 50/22-Seller pays closing- sent 9/28


*Hello, Darkness my old friend...* 

A cavalcade of mess ups and half truths have unfortunately led us to sign a release and cancellation form today before even getting to ROFR (even though I was told it was already off to the Mouse twice!)... back into the excel sheets, resale sites and constant 2nd guessing if buying direct is the way to go.

”I’m allll-moosssssttt theeerrrrrreee!”


----------



## Cattrip

Cattrip said:


> I am 9/4.....now I’m getting anxious as it gets closer


Just passed this afternoon!!!!


----------



## Figment's Girl

TheTrailblazers said:


> *Hello, Darkness my old friend...*
> 
> A cavalcade of mess ups and half truths have unfortunately led us to sign a release and cancellation form today before even getting to ROFR (even though I was told it was already off to the Mouse twice!)... back into the excel sheets, resale sites and constant 2nd guessing if buying direct is the way to go.
> 
> ”I’m allll-moosssssttt theeerrrrrreee!”



I have felt a similar pain. We bid on a contract on 5/8, heard back on ROFR on 6/18, had a delayed closing which the seller didn't ask for until after all this. Then on the closing date of 8/31, the seller could not be reached and we had to cancel.


----------



## John Purcell

All I can say right now is “WOW!!”  Resale is absolutely on fire right now, 130 pages of RORF posts, whether contracts or interest in a quarter absolutely crushes anything I have ever seen. Meanwhile the direct market is laying off and shrinking. I think DVC can have its best days ahead if they are priced fairly and give minor (yet mutually beneficial) perks to us loyal DVC members.  

Anyhow this post was meant to thank our admins for listening, monitoring, updating info and so much more!!  Great Q3, I look forward to watching what Q4 brings!!!


----------



## E2ME2

EM Lawrence said:


> I’m totally jelly!


Me Too - that's a good deal, eh ?


----------



## E2ME2

DisneyNikki said:


> Oh my Gosh we passed. This is our first contract and I thought no way. Yippee doing flips over here
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyNikki---$101-$18000-170-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22-Seller pays me 2020- sent 9/3, passed 9/30


Great Price for BWV - Congrats!


----------



## jbreen2010

TheTrailblazers said:


> *Hello, Darkness my old friend...*
> 
> A cavalcade of mess ups and half truths have unfortunately led us to sign a release and cancellation form today before even getting to ROFR (even though I was told it was already off to the Mouse twice!)... back into the excel sheets, resale sites and constant 2nd guessing if buying direct is the way to go.
> 
> ”I’m allll-moosssssttt theeerrrrrreee!”




I am so sorry to hear that!!!

Day 50 of waiting for us for ROFR have come and gone.

We submitted on 8/11.  I've pestered the broker and they said DVC reached out and asked for a "resubmit" on 9/10.  Broker tells me it was simply resubmitting the exact same data they submitted before.  I've pushed back a bit as I really don't understand what's happening and am not getting clear answers.  Broker is "hopeful" we will hear back what's going on by end of this week.  Something doesn't smell right to me


----------



## kerrylacherry

I'm trying to distract myself trying to pass the time, but seeing all these 9/2-9/3-9/4's pass today has me even more anxious to hear back on my 9/4 BWV


----------



## gofrogs

Passed on CCV today 9-30-20. 30 days exacfly!


----------



## My3kids1989

Mine was actually sent on 9/1 and I haven’t heard back yet. I just emailed them to see. I will be slightly annoyed  if it took an email from me for news.

But I did fall in love with Vero last weekend.


----------



## TwoHeartsBeat

TwoHeartsBeat---$101-$17884-160-SSR-Jun-0/19, 6/20, 162/21, 160/22 - sent 9/30


----------



## Preds

ValW said:


> THANK YOU!  I'm so excited!!



Enjoy!  BWV is a great resort with an outstanding location.  It's perfect with easy walking distance to both HS and EP. Plus the point values for the rooms are great. 

We're only selling because we came to the realization that 450 points was just too much for what our needs are at this time (had expected to see our family growing with grandkids, but looks like that may be more years away than we had hoped)! Thus we decided to stick with the 300 we have at AKV which is more manageable for us.  

We hope you have many years of great experiences at BWV.

Again, Welcome Home!


----------



## DisneyNikki

E2ME2 said:


> Great Price for BWV - Congrats!


Thanks I'm so happy


----------



## DisneyNikki

EM Lawrence said:


> I’m totally jelly!


Oh man I can't believe it


----------



## Washfamily

Washfamily---$98-$15340-150-SSR-Feb-119/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays ‘20 MF- sent 10/1


----------



## Ruttangel

Ruttangel said:


> Like a phoenix from the flames, I’ve risen from the ashes to go again. This one looks cheap but has insane closing/admin fees. Took a risk on this, wish me luck. I’m thinking 80% chance it gets taken.
> 
> Ruttangel---$100-$8490-70-BWV-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 70/21, 70/22- sent 9/2



just an update.......
This is now looking dicey, apparently never sent to ROFR ( despite assurance it would go next day and was a formality), one of the owners took ill and lives down in South America, can’t get paperwork signed, not responding to calls.
i think I’m cursed.

there is an even longer thread on this listing here, just my luck.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-purchase-pending-reservation-not-disclosed.3800621/page-6


----------



## #DVCnuts

DVCnuts---$100-$19585-190-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 190/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 8/26 passed 9/30


----------



## mlrl2288

DisneyNikki said:


> Oh my Gosh we passed. This is our first contract and I thought no way. Yippee doing flips over here
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyNikki---$101-$18000-170-BWV-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22-Seller pays me 2020- sent 9/3, passed 9/30


Congrats !!!!


----------



## CastAStone

Ruttangel said:


> just an update.......
> This is now looking dicey, apparently never sent to ROFR ( despite assurance it would go next day and was a formality), one of the owners took ill and lives down in South America, can’t get paperwork signed, not responding to calls.
> i think I’m cursed.
> 
> there is an even longer thread on this listing here, just my luck.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-purchase-pending-reservation-not-disclosed.3800621/page-6


If it does go to ROFR, with an international seller it should pass.


----------



## Shigar

I didn’t want to jinx it but I finally heard the good news today!
Shigar---$93-$26010-270-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 373/20, 270/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 8/12, passed 9/30


----------



## rchristiansen

rchristiansen---$96-$22784-230-OKW-Jun-0/19, 304/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 9/30


----------



## Hjs33

Shigar said:


> I didn’t want to jinx it but I finally heard the good news today!
> Shigar---$93-$26010-270-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 373/20, 270/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 8/12, passed 9/30


Wow....  great deal.  congrats!


----------



## Pharmgirl123

Shigar said:


> I didn’t want to jinx it but I finally heard the good news today!
> Shigar---$93-$26010-270-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 373/20, 270/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 8/12, passed 9/30



Awesome deal! Congrats!


----------



## ValW

Preds said:


> Enjoy!  BWV is a great resort with an outstanding location.  It's perfect with easy walking distance to both HS and EP. Plus the point values for the rooms are great.
> 
> We're only selling because we came to the realization that 450 points was just too much for what our needs are at this time (had expected to see our family growing with grandkids, but looks like that may be more years away than we had hoped)! Thus we decided to stick with the 300 we have at AKV which is more manageable for us.
> 
> We hope you have many years of great experiences at BWV.
> 
> Again, Welcome Home!




Thanks again!  I've been looking at DVC for YEARS.  Was given an opportunity for early retirement with a great buy-out option.  Hubby said "Do it - it's always been your dream".  So with a little extra $$ and time on my hands, I went for it.  This is my first purchase, but I can already see adding on.

Take care!!


----------



## limace

Shigar said:


> I didn’t want to jinx it but I finally heard the good news today!
> Shigar---$93-$26010-270-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 373/20, 270/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 8/12, passed 9/30


 Looking back at late 2019 and early 2020 ROFR threads, AKV is definitely down $10-$15 pp-I’m sure other resorts are, too, but it’s where I own so most curious about as I’d like to add on. It hadn’t felt like it’s dropped based on conversations on the board, but it seems to have. Crossing my fingers it’ll keep trending down for awhile as I’d love to add on.


----------



## limace

And by down, I mean the lowest passing prices are $10-$15 less than the lowest from last winter-I didn’t calculate any further than that.


----------



## Stargazer65

Stargazer65 - $100 - $16,640 - 160 - SSR - Jun - 12/20, 160/21, 160/22 - sent 8/20, passed 9/22


----------



## Stargazer65

TwoHeartsBeat said:


> TwoHeartsBeat---$101-$17884-160-SSR-Jun-0/19, 6/20, 162/21, 160/22 - sent 9/30


Looks the same pretty much as my deal which just passed, so you should be okay. That must include 2021 dues. Which, I'll be paying in January anyway, so same thing.  My closing documents arrived today.


----------



## najgreen

najgreen---$150-$27767-180-VGF-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 180/21- sent 9/2, taken 10/1 

This was my second contract I entered into while still waiting on my first as I was so convinced my first one would get taken! That one passed at a better price but they took this....  well... back to the drawing board on contract #2!  I'm happy for everyone that passed this week!!


----------



## jomik1

I'm starting to think Disney doesn't like me! Second time was not a charm.  Was really hoping with two SSR contracts passing last week with lower dollars than mine, that we would get through this time.  We'll try again.  Just put in another offer. jomik1---$94-$38530-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 400/22- sent 9/1, taken 10/1


----------



## My3kids1989

jomik1 said:


> I'm starting to think Disney doesn't like me! Second time was not a charm.  Was really hoping with two SSR contracts passing last week with lower dollars than mine, that we would get through this time.  We'll try again.  Just put in another offer. jomik1---$94-$38530-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 400/22- sent 9/1, taken 10/1



Well I’m probably doomed. Submitted 9/1 only a 150 pt contract at 90$ a point.

ETA- if I get taken I’m probably going to look at Vero. I seriously loved the Disney outside of Disney. I could see taking our blended family of the two of us and 6 kids ages 27-3 there. It’s perfect for all ages IMO. And if I don’t get taken, I’m probably look there anyway hahahaha


----------



## Kickstart

Ruttangel said:


> just an update.......
> This is now looking dicey, apparently never sent to ROFR ( despite assurance it would go next day and was a formality), one of the owners took ill and lives down in South America, can’t get paperwork signed, not responding to calls.
> i think I’m cursed.
> 
> there is an even longer thread on this listing here, just my luck.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/dvc-purchase-pending-reservation-not-disclosed.3800621/page-6



I read that thread the other night.  Just crazy.   And then I saw your posts towards the end of the thread... ugh.

Very sorry to hear Ruttangel.


----------



## jomik1

My3kids1989 said:


> Well I’m probably doomed. Submitted 9/1 only a 150 pt contract at 90$ a point.
> 
> ETA- if I get taken I’m probably going to look at Vero. I seriously loved the Disney outside of Disney. I could see taking our blended family of the two of us and 6 kids ages 27-3 there. It’s perfect for all ages IMO. And if I don’t get taken, I’m probably look there anyway hahahaha


We’re trying one more time.  If the offer we put in gets accepted, we’ll see if it passes. If not, might change strategy. Perhaps buy direct then supplement with a smaller resale contract. I really want to be around 400 points. DS and his fiancé want to take her little sister to WDW next summer, so we still have time to make this work.


----------



## glitterchick14

glitterchick14---$88-$20918-230-OKW-Apr-39/19, 89/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 8/30, taken 10/1


----------



## glitterchick14

glitterchick14---$75-$15628-200-HH-Apr-152/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 8/24, passed 9/24


----------



## traderginger

Time for new thread? all of today's inputs should start the new quarter.


----------



## Buck Mild

Lorana said:


> I AM SO EXCITED I'M BOUNCING OFF THE WALLS!!!
> 
> Lorana---$195-$5812-27-VGC-Oct-0/19, 13/20, 27/21, 27/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25*
> Lorana---$195-$7,373-35-VGC-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 35/21, 35/22-seller pays MF '20- sent 9/25*
> _  *expecting this to be sent tomorrow_
> 
> I cannot believe I managed to snag two small Grand Californian contracts at $195/point!!!  And the seller paying 2020 MFs!
> 
> Yes, it is fairly stripped till 2021, and it's an Oct UY (all my other contracts are Sep UY), but it's the PERFECT amount of points for me, giving me 3 nights Studio in the fall every year, 3 nights 1BR every other year, or 3 nights 2BR every 3rd year.  As much as I'd prefer Sep UY, I don't intend to use it for anything other than VGC, so this is fine.  And honestly once we are empty-nesters, if we rent one year (I figure I'll never have a problem renting VGC) and go the following, it'll pay for dues both years and half of our passes, so it's also perfect.  I had been resigned that I either wouldn't own at VGC because I'd just never be willing to pay where prices are going (and by the time they fell, we wouldn't be looking to do DL so often), or that I'd pay far too much for it or end up with more points than we realistically need.
> 
> Aaaaand, now we can get our few nights a year at VGC *and* I complete my Peter Dominick trifecta of WL, AKL, and GC!!
> 
> EEEEEEE!!!  Please let this pass!!!


Ha! Longtime lurker, first time poster.

I was the one that passed on this. I saw the contract in the middle of the night and put in my offer immediately. After 24 (maybe 36 hours) I told the agent, I was going to pass. It was too expensive for me to buy both ( I accidentally bid on both contracts but thought I was only looking at one). but I am retroactively kicking myself for not taking it, since I stay at the Grand Californian 2 nights every year. (DL Trips twice a year).  Agent called me back with a nice consolation prize though.

$125-$3125-25-BWV-JUN-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22 - seller pays MF '20-  Sent 9/30*

Super stoked for a teeny tiny Crescent Lake, Exp. doesn't bug me and it gives me a coupla nights for a split stay close to HS and Epcot.

Congrats again! I'm new to DVC stuff, but that VGC contract is a steal!


----------



## CastAStone

traderginger said:


> Time for new thread? all of today's inputs should start the new quarter.



@pangyal will get to it.


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

glitterchick14 said:


> glitterchick14---$88-$20918-230-OKW-Apr-39/19, 89/20, 230/21, 230/22- sent 8/30, taken 10/1



Ugh.  This makes me even more concerned about our $83pp for 210 June UY OKW offer.  That stinks, @glitterchick14 !


----------



## EM Lawrence

Buck Mild said:


> Ha! Longtime lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I was the one that passed on this. I saw the contract in the middle of the night and put in my offer immediately. After 24 (maybe 36 hours) I told the agent, I was going to pass. It was too expensive for me to buy both ( I accidentally bid on both contracts but thought I was only looking at one). but I am retroactively kicking myself for not taking it, since I stay at the Grand Californian 2 nights every year. (DL Trips twice a year).  Agent called me back with a nice consolation prize though.
> 
> $125-$3125-25-BWV-JUN-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22 - seller pays MF '20-  Sent 9/30*
> 
> Super stoked for a teeny tiny Crescent Lake, Exp. doesn't bug me and it gives me a coupla nights for a split stay close to HS and Epcot.
> 
> Congrats again! I'm new to DVC stuff, but that VGC contract is a steal!


There were apparently two of those 25 pt BWV contracts. I was the second one to put an offer in on the other one (it only had 17 points in the current UY from what I recall.)  I’ve been waiting to see if they would show up in this thread.  Congratulations! The agent was so nice when she called and I told her if I was not the first in line, then it was just not meant to be.


----------



## DisneyNikki

jomik1 said:


> I'm starting to think Disney doesn't like me! Second time was not a charm.  Was really hoping with two SSR contracts passing last week with lower dollars than mine, that we would get through this time.  We'll try again.  Just put in another offer. jomik1---$94-$38530-400-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 400/21, 400/22- sent 9/1, taken 10/1


Nooooo. I'm so sorry


----------



## ValW

EM Lawrence said:


> There were apparently two of those 25 pt BWV contracts. I was the second one to put an offer in on the other one (it only had 17 points in the current UY from what I recall.)  I’ve been waiting to see if they would show up in this thread.  Congratulations! The agent was so nice when she called and I told her if I was not the first in line, then it was just not meant to be.




I think I got that one - $132 pp with Jun UY.  I just put the deposit down yesterday so was waiting for the new quarter thread. ~Val


----------



## glitterchick14

Dale-n-Chip said:


> Ugh.  This makes me even more concerned about our $83pp for 210 June UY OKW offer.  That stinks, @glitterchick14 !


Best of luck!  It appears these are at high risk of buyback.  I think I am going to try a different resort next.


----------



## Stargazer65

Stargazer65 - $92 - $10,514 - 100 - BRV - Sep - 100/20, 100/21, 100/22 - sent 9/25


----------



## My3kids1989

Taken - so sad, but now I’m going shopping. I knew it 

My3kids1989---$90-$14215-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 132/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF ‘20”- sent 9/1, taken 10/2


----------



## EM Lawrence

ValW said:


> I think I got that one - $132 pp with Jun UY.  I just put the deposit down yesterday so was waiting for the new quarter thread. ~Val


Yes! You beat me to it!  Congratulations! It was not my UY, but that is a fantastic price for a small contract.


----------



## macman123

My3kids1989 said:


> Taken - so sad, but now I’m going shopping. I knew it
> 
> My3kids1989---$90-$14215-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 132/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF ‘20”- sent 9/1, taken 10/2



I think for SSR it needs to be $100 or above.

I recently passed a few weeks ago with:

175 points - $100pp
150 points - $103pp
120 ponts - $105pp

Just my 2c


----------



## JillianLeigh

macman123 said:


> I think for SSR it needs to be $100 or above.
> 
> I recently passed a few weeks ago with:
> 
> 175 points - $100pp
> 150 points - $103pp
> 120 ponts - $105pp
> 
> Just my 2c


My 120 SSR passed at $99pp on 9/30. But it was a stripped contract so who knows.


----------



## macman123

JillianLeigh said:


> My 120 SSR passed at $99pp on 9/30. But it was a stripped contract so who knows.



Its all a bit vague  .........


----------



## Lorana

Buck Mild said:


> Ha! Longtime lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I was the one that passed on this. I saw the contract in the middle of the night and put in my offer immediately. After 24 (maybe 36 hours) I told the agent, I was going to pass. It was too expensive for me to buy both ( I accidentally bid on both contracts but thought I was only looking at one). but I am retroactively kicking myself for not taking it, since I stay at the Grand Californian 2 nights every year. (DL Trips twice a year).  Agent called me back with a nice consolation prize though.
> 
> $125-$3125-25-BWV-JUN-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22 - seller pays MF '20-  Sent 9/30*
> 
> Super stoked for a teeny tiny Crescent Lake, Exp. doesn't bug me and it gives me a coupla nights for a split stay close to HS and Epcot.
> 
> Congrats again! I'm new to DVC stuff, but that VGC contract is a steal!


Thank you for passing!  You made me very happy!  

Also, congrats!  That's an awesome small contract, and I wish I had gotten that, too, lol!!


----------



## My3kids1989

macman123 said:


> I think for SSR it needs to be $100 or above.
> 
> I recently passed a few weeks ago with:
> 
> 175 points - $100pp
> 150 points - $103pp
> 120 ponts - $105pp
> 
> Just my 2c




I know, I’m kicking myself now I should have just paid a few bucks more but we loved Vero so I’m thinking I’ll go with higher dues and more points for now. Maybe one SSR and one Vero? but then the cost goes up so much more by having to pay closing costs on two contracts. I could see myself booking 11 mo out at Vero but not at SSR. SSR would be SAP. I’m only 31 so I’ll def use the extended years of SSR. Well that was probably more than you wanted for your 2c haha I have 150 BWV for my food and wine weekend and whatever else.


----------



## ScubaCat

Stargazer65 said:


> Stargazer65 - $100 - $16,640 - 160 - SSR - Jun - 12/20, 160/21, 160/22 - sent 8/20, passed 9/22





Buck Mild said:


> $125-$3125-25-BWV-JUN-0/19, 25/20, 25/21, 25/22 - seller pays MF '20- Sent 9/30*





Stargazer65 said:


> Stargazer65 - $92 - $10,514 - 100 - BRV - Sep - 100/20, 100/21, 100/22 - sent 9/25


Please reformat with the link in post#1 so your string(s) can go on the list! 

New thread will be coming very soon... I can feel it in the force.


----------



## Stargazer65

Stargazer65---$100-$16640-160-SSR-Jun-0/19, 12/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 8/20, passed 9/22


----------



## Stargazer65

Stargazer65---$92-$10514-100-BRV@WL-Sep-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 9/25

(Reposted using the formatting tool)


----------



## macman123

My3kids1989 said:


> I know, I’m kicking myself now I should have just paid a few bucks more but we loved Vero so I’m thinking I’ll go with higher dues and more points for now. Maybe one SSR and one Vero? but then the cost goes up so much more by having to pay closing costs on two contracts. I could see myself booking 11 mo out at Vero but not at SSR. SSR would be SAP. I’m only 31 so I’ll def use the extended years of SSR. Well that was probably more than you wanted for your 2c haha I have 150 BWV for my food and wine weekend and whatever else.



Thateas exactly my thought. I had seen a contract which was $85pp which I passed on.

I saw these and thought 'well they are higher in price but should pass'. Just the right contract point numbers for me.

I then contacted the original broker some week later who confirmed that the $85pp was indeed taken. So it was a good choice.

Yes, I am paying higher than others and what I would ideally want to, but I knew I was probably going to get it by ROFR


----------



## E2ME2

ValW said:


> I think I got that one - $132 pp with Jun UY.  I just put the deposit down yesterday so was waiting for the new quarter thread. ~Val


Congrats ValW !
I grew tired of trying to find a small BWV contract with JUN-UY, but I'm awaiting ROFR right now on 30 Points at BCV.
Wish me luck!


----------



## LMH6

LMH6---$98-$16576-150-SSR-Oct-0/19, 134/20, 150/21, 150/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 10/1


----------



## Jaydee51

jaydee51---$104-$15935-150-BRV@WL-Aug-64/19, 150/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 9/24


----------



## deneenlee83

deneenlee83 said:


> deneenlee83---$92-$30140-320-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 245/21, 320/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/20
> 
> First-time buyer. Great info on this thread!


@pangyal please add to passed


----------



## pangyal

deneenlee83 said:


> @pangyal please add to passed


Can you post it with the date it passed, please? Thank you


----------



## deneenlee83

deneenlee83---$92-$30140-320-AKV-Dec-0/19, 0/20, 245/21, 320/22- sent 6/1, passed 7/20


----------



## pangyal

ScubaCat said:


> Please reformat with the link in post#1 so your string(s) can go on the list!
> 
> New thread will be coming very soon... I can feel it in the force.


----------



## pangyal

Extra! Extra! Read all about it! 

Get your shiny new ROFR thread here


----------

